#ubuntu-it 2011-08-01
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Probl> ehi salve...qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema al via cavo con un modem fastweb?
<jester-> Probl: specifica al via cavo
<Probl> ehm...scusa...cioè?
<jester-> <Probl> ehi salve...qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema al via cavo con un modem fastweb?
<jester-> qual'è il problema al via cavo
<Probl> ah si scusa... nn mi si collega...mentre con la wifi si...ho mandatto il commando pppeconfig e mi vede ethernet e wlan ma nn mi trova i punti di accesso credo
<Probl> scusa il comando era pppoeconf
<jester-> Probl: non dovrebbe servire nessun pppeconf, guarda nell'icona se c'è il collegamento la rete via cavo e se cliccandoci col destro: abilita funzionalita di rete è spuntato
<Probl> si è spuntato
<jester-> Probl: cliccando col sinistro non c'è: rete via cavo?
<Probl> si si c'è...anche se ora le varie connessioni non ci stanno
<jester-> Probl: se la clicchi si dovrebbe collegare
<Probl> comunque questo problema ce l'ho anche con altre reti via cavo
<Probl> no non è elencata nessuna configurazione eth.. da quando le ho modificate per fare dei tentativi sono sparite...ora ne ho creta una altra ma nn viene visualizzata nella tendina....
<Probl> provo a ravviare forse almeno vengono visualizzate di nuovo?!?
<jester-> Probl: cosa hai modificato
<Probl> avevo provato a mettere nella configurazione della connessione il mac address della mia connessione fastweb che avevo trovato sulla scatola...non sapevo più dove sbattere la testa :D
<jester-> Probl: ifconfig la vede eth0?
<Probl> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:e6:ba:0d:6c:a4             indirizzo inet6: fe80::92e6:baff:fe0d:6ca4/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:158 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:92 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000            Byte RX:28800 (28.8 KB)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:43 Indirizzo base:0
<Elzaralian> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema: dopo aver spento ubuntu (se non ricordo male digitando sudo init o), invece che avviarsi normalmente: (a) grub non esegue più il conto alla rovescia all'avvio, (b) invece che accendersi parte BusyBox preceduto da scritte del tipo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656192/
<Elzaralian> Provando a far partire Ubuntu11.04-desktop-amd64 live non riesco nemmeno a vedere i files che si trovavano sulla partizione precedente. Ho provato a dare un check con GParted ma comunica che la partizione potrebbe essere in uso, il che però sembra falso e provando a digitare cfdisk si riesce a ottenere solo il seguente messaggio:  Fatal error: Bad primary partition 3  partition ends in the final cylinder. Press any key to exit c
<Elzaralian> Onestamente mi sembra che da un niente sia partito un bel casino!! Qualcuno mi sa dire cosa bisogna fare per ripristinare ubuntu come era prima?... E cosa è successo?
<jester-> !paste | Probl
<ubot-it> Probl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Elzaralian: sembra che ti sei segato l'intero filesystem
<Elzaralian> ovvero ho perso tutto?
<Probl> scusa ^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/656196/
<jester-> Probl: cancella la connessione che hai in via cavo e rifanne una con nome eth0
<jester-> senza poi modificare niente
<Probl> fatto
<Probl> in alto continua a nn visualizzarmela però
<jester-> Probl: fa vedere le paste: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656202/
<jester-> Probl: va in modifica di eth0 controlla che sia abilitata, che non abbia il mac e cosa c'è in ipv4
<Probl> niente mac address e in ipv4 dhcp automatico ed è spuntato " Per completare questa connessione è necessario un ipV4 "
<jester-> Probl: sei collegato wifi dallo stesso pc?
<Probl> si
<jester-> Probl: fa vedere l'intero ifconfig
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656204/
<jester-> Probl: il rutter non ti assegna l'ip prova a spegnerlo e a riaccenderlo e a riavviare pure il pc
<Probl> ok...ci sentiamo fra un pò allora...grazie mille comunque
<Probl> Salve, rieccomi... continua a non collegarsi via cavo, però quando ci provo la lucetta del modem fastweb comincia a lampeggiare
<jester-> Probl: sudo dhclient eth0
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656216/
<jester-> Probl: ifconfig
<jester-> Probl: e mettici anche risposta la comando route
<Probl> ifconfig
<Probl> ops..ho sbagliato finsetra scusa
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656222/
<jester-> Probl: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.82.33.172/24
<Probl> non mi visualizza niente
<jester-> Probl: sudo ifconfig add -net default gw 10.82.32.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 eth0
<jester-> Probl: poi rifai vedere ifconfig eth0
<Probl> -net : host sconosciuto
<jester-> Probl: sudo ifconfig add  default gw 10.82.32.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 eth0
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656229/
<jester-> Probl: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.82.33.173
<jester-> Probl:  e vedere ificonfig
<Probl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656233/
<jester-> Probl: prova a collegarla
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> Probl: anche sudo route add default gw 10.82.32.1 eth0
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<nicotano> 'giorno jester-
<Probl> jester-: nada
<jester-> Probl: anche sudo route add default gw 10.82.32.1 eth0   fatto?
<Probl> si
<jester-> Probl: i casi sono 2: il rutter fartweb ti blocca o il cavo è ciucco
<Probl> si lo pensavo pure io ma visto che mi accade anche a casa pensavo fosse qualcos'altro...anche perchè ora nel mentre ho anche cambiato cavo....vabè grazie mille cmq....continuerò ad usare la wifi
<jester-> Probl: prova a scollegare la wifi e a connettere la eth0
<jester-> Probl: e prima ridai  sudo route add default gw 10.82.32.1 eth0
<Probl> jester- : SIOCADDRT: Nessun processo corrispondente
<jester-> Probl: ma come ti connetti
<Probl> sempre wifi
<jester-> Probl: devi cliccare l'icona e la cavo
<Probl> sisi ...eth0
<andreina> bng qlcuno mi sa dire come si installa mame?
<jester-> andreina: sudo apt-get install mame
<andreina> jester scusa sono nuova
<andreina> <jester dove devo andare?
<jester-> andreina: apri un terminale
<andreina> <jester->ftto adesso
<jester-> andreina: sudo apt-get install mame
<andreina> <jester->nulla nn e uscito niente
<bobbybong> andreina, installa anche gmameui che è l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> andreina: devi scrivere il comando nel terminale e dare enter
<Steeler> andreina, controlla sul software center.
<andreina> <bobbybong>bng ftto lo instakllato gmameui ma nn riesco a frlo funzionare
<andreina> <Steelerlo installato ma nn riesco a frlo funzionare
<bobbybong> è come quello per windows
<andreina> sapete dirmi come si fa?
<Steeler> andreina, io avevo provato a metterlo ma anche io avevo il tuo stesso problema, comunque se nel software center cerchi, ci sono un casino di giochi !
<bobbybong> devi digli dove hai le rom
<Probl> io stacco....grazie mille jester-...bye
<andreina> <bobbybong>e certo ma nella crtella lui le roms nn ce ne sono nemmeno 1
<jester-> Probl: telefona a f e fatti resettare l'hag
<andreina> <bobbybong>qndi dove le trovo?
<bobbybong> quelle devi averle te
<jester-> a fw*
<bobbybong> andreina, google o con programmi p2p
<andreina> <bobbybong>ma io nn le ho
<andreina> <bobbybong>cioe
<bobbybong> le devi scaricare in qualche modo
<andreina> <bobbybong>e come e dove
<bobbybong> http://www.rom-world.com/
<bobbybong> andreina, google ti è amico :)
<andreina> <bobbybong>qndi vado sy glogle e scrivo room
<andreina> <bobbybong>giusto e poi una volta trovate le scarico
<bobbybong> http://www.rom-world.com/ andreina  guarda anche qui
<andreina> <bobbybong>e dopo che faccio
<bobbybong> le scarichi
<andreina> <bobbybong>devo andare su mame per scaricarli giusto ci sono tante voci
<andreina> <bobbybong>ok travete e tt inglese e io e l'inglese nn andiamo d'accordo pultroppo per scaricarle come si fa
<shek> nicotano, ci sei?
<nicotano> shek, che succede
<shek> nicotano, ho reinstallato ubuntu ma il problema persiste
<bobbybong> andreina scaricatoi chromium che traduce simultaneamente se il problema è l'inglese
<nicotano> shek, quale problema ?
<shek> nicotano, ogni tanto mi si blocca la barra a lato e le finestre
<shek> nicotano, ho provato a riavviare nautilus e a resettare gnome...
<shek> nicotano, ma dop un p' si ripresenta
<nicotano> shek,  sta usando ubuntu 11.04 con interfaccia unity riavvia scegliendo ubuntu classico senza effetti e vedi se adesso si blocca ugualmente
<shek> nicotano, ora provo
<bobbybong> andreina, guarda qui http://isohunt.com/torrents/mame+roms
<andreina> <bobbybong>trovato adesso sono in italiano ora sto cercando di cpire dove si scaricano
<SaaMmY> ciao
<bobbybong> andreina, se no li trovi gia anchiviate le scarichi con torrent
<andreina> <bobbybong> cpito no ce scritto share e nn cpisco se devo scaricarle da li
<shek> nicotano, come faccio a riavviare senza senza il supporto unity?
<nicotano> shek, prima di fare il login scegli ubuntu classico senza effetti
<shek> nicotano, ok
<bobbybong> andreina, non le fa scaricare da li cercale con torrent
<andreina> <bobbybong> nn riesco a scaricarliii
<bobbybong> ho provato anche io ora
<andreina> <bobbybong>io non ho torrent
<bobbybong> si c'è
<andreina> <bobbybong>come dimmi
<bobbybong> io uso kubuntu ma di sicuro c'è anche con gnome
<andreina> <bobbybong>dimmi come devo fre
<andreina> <bobbybong>lo devo insrallare
<bobbybong> scarichi il torrent con chromium due click quando è scaricato e lo apri con il client torrent
<bobbybong> automaticamente
<andreina> <bobbybong>asp
<andreina> <bobbybong>ho trovato kturrent e lo sto scaricando va bne e qllo?
<bobbybong> andreina, va bene hai kde?
<andreina> <bobbybong>bho
<andreina> <bobbybong>sarebbe
<bobbybong> va be
<andreina> <bobbybong>:-) per me e arabo
<bobbybong> il desktop c'è l'hai blu o viola ?
<bobbybong> se è blu è kde viola gnome :D
<andreina> <bobbybong>viola
<andreina> <bobbybong>e normale che ci mette tanto tempo a scaricarlo
<bobbybong>  allora ktorrent c'entra una mazza se lo installi ti tiri dietro un sacco di cose non servono
<andreina> <bobbybong>qndi lo chiudo?
<bobbybong> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<bobbybong> ! kde
<ubot-it> kde is Ambiente grafico predefinito di Kubuntu. ( http://www.kde.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<andreina> <bobbybong>lo sto dissinstallando
<andreina> <bobbybong>quindi nn posso scaricare le roms
<bobbybong> non succede  niente di grave andreina  no
<bobbybong> cerca deluge o transmission
<andreina> <bobbybong>cioe no che nn posso mettere le rom
<bobbybong> che sono per gnome
<samuel> salve a tutti perche openoffice mi dice "non è stato possibile determinare il linguaggio dell'interfaccia utente
<samuel> please!
<andreina> <bobbybong>che sfiga!! uffi! snif!
<bobbybong> andreina, magari lo hai gia installato guarda in applicazioni internet che il client di torrent c'è l'hai gia
<bobbybong> devi solo prendere le rom e con torrent le trovi
<bobbybong> andreina, guarda qui http://isohunt.com/torrents/mame+roms
<bobbybong> andreina, però se non leggi il manuale di mame sarà difficile che tu riesca a giocare
<andreina> <bobbybong>e lo so nn riesco anche perche la pagina che mi hai dto
<andreina> <bobbybong>mi manda in una pubblicita di un ipod
<bobbybong> ma dai
<bobbybong> andreina, questa pagina http://imagebin.org/165894
<xfce16523> Buongiorno!
<xfce16523> Qualcuno mi può spiegare come installare il Flash Player su ubuntu 64-bit? Ho provato a seguire elle guide che ci sono anche su ubuntu-it ma non ho risolto nulla. Grazie
<nicotano> xfce16523, terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xfce16523> Mi dice che è già alla versione più recente. Però tutti i video su Firefox si vedono malissimo, pieni di quadrettini bianchi...
<nicotano> xfce16523,  dai  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'  e dice cosa c'è installato
<xfce16523> http://pastebin.com/HDGKC8mw
<nicotano> xfce16523, uguali a quelli che ho io e funzia bene, forse hai qualche addon di firefox che rompe
<nicotano> xfce16523, prova con chrome/chromium
<xfce16523> Non penso, gli uncu addons che ho sono Video Download Helper e DownThemAll
<xfce16523> gli unici
<xfce16523> su youtube i video li vedo, però alcune animazioni flash si vedono male...
<andreina> bobbybong>li sto scaricando
<nicotano> xfce16523, talvolta lo fa anche da me e io cambio browser
<xfce16523> Ah, allora provo ad installare chromuim
<andreina> bobbybong> li sto scaricando
<esulu> ciao
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<principiante> buongiorno a tutti
<principiante> non riesco ad installare ubuntu da cd su una macchina. PArte la schermata viola ma dopo un pò si blocca e mi scrive Kernel PAnic - not syncing....cosa sbaglio? Sull'hd c'è un Windows millennium penso protetto da password.
<bobbybong> principiante, è il computer della nonna?
<bobbybong> avrai poca ram
<principiante> degli suoceri.....ma non ha molta ram ma nemmeno poca. Prima sulla stessa macchina ma con un altro hd ubuntu girava perfettaemnte. Lo avevo già installato
<bobbybong> principiante, al boot premi F6 e deselezioni nomodeset per cominciare
<principiante> collegato in rete si aggiornava periodivcamente. Poi ad un certo punto non è più partito ed avevo dato la colpa all'hd. quindi l'ho cambiato con uno di scorta che avevo a casa
<bobbybong> poi via via escludi le altre
<bobbybong> dopo 18 mesi cessa il supporto alle versioni non lts
<principiante> non so che versione fosse se lts o no. L'ho tirata giù dal sito ufficiale.
<bobbybong> ! lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<principiante> allora ho premuto f6 e flaggato nomodest. il resto è tutto senza crocettatura. provo così
<bobbybong> la 10.04 è lts
<bobbybong> prova così
<principiante> ci sono le solite scritte con i 4 pallini che cambiano colore. sembra solo con una risoluzione inferiore a prima
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> principiante: ma stai installano o vedendo la live?
<Scan> buongiorno gente
<principiante> penso installando. Da f6 mi chiede se voglio installare e così ho fatto.
<massimo18> principiante: ok
<principiante> il problema è che vedo e sento che inizia a scrivere dati sull'hd ma poi si blocca
<Scan> come mai se faccio gli aggiornamenti automatici con kubuntu 11.04 ad un certo punto mi dice "scaricamento del pacchetto non riuscito. Verifica la tua connessione di rete
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con firefox... se vado sul sito del corriere della sera e voglio vedere una fotogallery, firefox diventa estremamente lento e spesso si impalla.... per passare da una foto ad un altra ci mette 30 anni :(
<bobbybong> dovevi prima provarla live magari
<Scan> non mi è mai successo
<Scan> ed è un paio di gg che fa cosi!!!
<principiante> non so cosa voglia dire Live. Prima però funzionava col vecchio hd. Credetemi.
<bobbybong> cdlive
<Scan> provo con sudo apt-get clean e sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Scan> qualche pacchetto deve avermi cambiato l'indirizzo del download....cosa dite?
<principiante> confermo che si è di nuovo bloccato tutto. Ma potrebbe essere un problema di ram?? se può aiutare i led "caps lock" e "scroll lock" della tastiera lampeggiano...
<bobbybong> principiante, non va
<massimo18> lampeggiano?
<Scan> bellezze ho risolto
<massimo18> principiante: mi sa che hai problemi hardware
<Scan> grazie a tutti!!
<Scan> ahahah
<Scan> sono psicopatico lo so !!! :-)
<massimo18> !chat | Scan
<ubot-it> Scan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con firefox... se vado sul sito del corriere della sera e voglio vedere una fotogallery, firefox diventa estremamente lento e spesso si impalla.... per passare da una foto ad un altra ci mette 30 anni :(
<Scan> osp
<Scan> scusate!!!
<Scan> ciao
<bobbybong> principiante, l'11.04 non è fatta per quella macchina scaricati la 10.04 e vedi che questa la installi
<principiante> la 10.04? provo a cercare sul sito. prima c'era già forse la 10.04
<bobbybong> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<principiante> la 10.04 sembra partire....finisco l'installazione e vi aggiorno.
<principiante> mi suggerite di disattivare gli aggiornaemnti automatici una volta terminata l'installazione?
<glpiana> principiante, a che pro?
<principiante> ma non so. forse per non avere problemi successivi. Non so se si può aggiornare ad una versione che poi non funziona con quella macchina. Effettivamente prima ha fatto così.
<principiante> sistema funzionante. aggiornamenti attivati ed ad un certo punto non ha più funzionato...
<glpiana> principiante, prima avevi 10.04 e effettuando gli aggiornamenti ha smesso di funzionare?
<principiante> si
<glpiana> principiante, in seguito ad aggionramenti provenienti dai repository ufficiali?
<principiante> non so. io non conosco bene Ubuntu. So che avevo attivato aggiornamenti automatici affinchè non avessero problemi. Penso che scaricasse gli aggiornamenti provenienti dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<glpiana> principiante, se non hai messo mano ai repository per scaricare software esterno o versioni diverse, li scarica dai server ufficiali
<glpiana> principiante, vabbè ma poi che è successo?
<principiante> allora è così. non so nemmeno cosa siano i repository e dove reperirli. Tieni presente che la macchina era sempre connessa in rete ed utilizzata da una persona che non ci fa altro che andare su internet per vedere la posta e leggere qualche pdf e doc di word.
<principiante> ma il sistema funzionava bene. poi un giorno mi dicono che non parte più e che veniva una sorta di prompt dove potevi scegliere diverse opzioni del sistema. Ma nessuan funzionava. ( verificato anche da me successivamente)ù
<glpiana> principiante, i problemi non si creano da soli. per cui andrebbe analizzata la cosa per capire dove sta l'impiccio
<principiante> sicuramente hai ragione. Non avendo lavorato io su quella macchina non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco per nessuno. Di sicuro chi la utilizzava non ha dimestichezza e non è andata a fare nessun download strano.
<principiante> cmq ora sta installando il nuovo sistema. se hai voglia di darmi ancora una mano ti aggiorno appena finito ok?
<helpme> ciao ragazzi...ho un piccolo problema...sono un appassionato di giochi e dopo essere passato a ubuntu rimpiango winzozz...avendo formattato tutto ora ho solo ubuntu...ho già creato una partizione dalla live di ubuntu ed ho diviso l'HDD in 2...ora siccome il mio lettore cd è fuso dai tempi di winzozz vorrei installare windows 7 da usb...è possibile? ho provato con unetbootin ma mi compare solo la scritta default e un countdown di
<glpiana> principiante, ok
<glpiana> !windows | helpme
<ubot-it> helpme: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<helpme> devo andare li anche se la usb la devo creare da ubuntu?
<glpiana> helpme, tu devi creare una usb di windows per installarlo. mi sembri decisamente off topic, non trovi?
<helpme> ok
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<glpiana> DoeNietWil, You are off topic. please join #ubuntu-it-chat
<helpme> ultima domanda... in quel canale di windows sono tutti inglesi...il canale italiano non c'è?
<glpiana> -.-
<helpme> ...come faccio a creare un disco di installazione di un qualsiasi sistema operativo da linux?
<filo1234> !usb | helpme
<ubot-it> helpme: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<principiante> glpiana Sembra funzionare tutto.
<glpiana> bene
<principiante> E' un pò lento ma funziona.
<principiante> ora sto facendo gli aggiornamenti suggeriti ed ho disabilitato la ricerca di aggiornamenti quotidiani. Tu cosa mi consigli?
<glpiana> principiante, di fare gli aggiornamenti quando vengono proposti
<principiante> eventualmente questa procedura non può portare ad aggiornamenti che possono bloccare la macchina?
<principiante> Funziona tutto. Solo più una cosa come faccio a togliere la password di accesso ogni volta chew devo farew qualcosa???
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<glpiana> principiante, quando devi eseguire operazioni da amministratore è giusto che ti chieda la password
<nicotano> salve
<athox> ho un piccolo problema...quando cerco di rimuovere in sicurezza la mia penna usb mi dice: Unable to stop drive Daemon is inhibited
<athox> è attualmente smontata
<athox> che devo fare?
<jester-> athox: se è smontata va bene per stacarla
<athox> lo so ... ma ora che la devo usare non me la fa montare ne formattare ne niente
<enzotib> athox: se l'hai rimossa in sicurezza devi fisicamente staccarla e riattaccarla per poterla rimontare
<jester-> athox: sudo fdisk -l controlla il device e montala a mano
<mmario> ciao a tutti
<athox> ecco il risultato... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656401/
<athox> che devo fare mo? ho dato mount dev/sdc ma mi da errore
<jester-> athox: non è formattata
<jester-> non c'è nessun sdcx
<athox> e come la formatto? su computer se ci provo mi dice daemon is inhibited
<athox> e non la formatta
<filo1234> athox: ma non puoi toglierla e rimmetterla?
<athox> già fatto
<athox> non funzia
<jester-> athox: riavvia il pc
<jester-> e pace
<athox> ok...
<jester-> il metodo winzoz a volte funza
<enzotib> che poi aveva detto che il messaggio glielo dava quando cercava di rimuoverla
<enzotib> le cose escono fuori a mozzichi e bocconi
<cristian_c> ciao
<principiante> un ringraziamento per l'aiuto dato. Ora tutto sembra funzionare al meglio. Grazie
<jester-> enzotib: lè mort
<jester-> ?
<athox> Grazie a tutti...problemi della usb risolti :)
<jester-> vedi? un riavvio alla winzoz giova sempre
<athox> hehe...ma come fate ad essere così bravi ???
<cristian_c> il problema è davvero strano
<cristian_c> inserisco la microsd nell'adattatore/sd
<cristian_c> nel lettore di schede
<cristian_c> però non succede niente
<cristian_c> Come posso fare per capire da dove trae origine il problema e perché non funziona?
<cristian_c> vi è mai capitato?
<glpiana> cristian_c, usa dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> e in caso affermativo come avete risolto?
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/656413/
<cristian_c> glpiana, secondo te qual'è l'origine del problema?
<glpiana> cristian_c, se non mi dai un contesto non me ne faccio nulla di sto pastebin
<cristian_c> glpiana, allora perché mi hai detto di dare quel comando? :O
<glpiana> <cristian_c> Come posso fare per capire da dove trae origine il problema e perché non funziona?  <--- perchè tu hai chiesto questo
<cristian_c> glpiana, quali dati possono essere utili a individuare il problema?
<cristian_c> oltre all'output postato
<glpiana> cristian_c, ascolta, infila sta piffero di scheda e poi dai dmesg | tail          ed lsusb. così vedi se viene visto qualcosa e se il pc si accorge dell'inserimento
<cristian_c> ma è già inserita
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> lsusb non l'ho dato, ma è scontato, è un lettore di schede
<cristian_c> comunque lo do di nuovo
<cristian_c> lettore di schede interno
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cristian_c: è lo stesso dell'altro giorno stesso pc?
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/656417/
<cristian_c> jester-, non proprio, non si tratta di un adattatore usb
<cristian_c> e non è lo stesso pc
<cristian_c> è un gran mistero!
<jester-> cristian_c: te hai il malocchio per roba usb a quanto pare
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> boh, non capisco come mai
<cristian_c> comunque l'adattatore usb funziona
<cristian_c> l'ho provato più volte
<cristian_c> su qualsiasi pc
<cristian_c> invece questa scheda non so perché faccia i capricci
<jester-> sarà farlocca
<cristian_c> anche questa?
<cristian_c> è una scheda standard
<jester-> mica sono eterne
<cristian_c> non è un oggettino di latta
<cristian_c> ma subito? :O
<cristian_c> è nuova
<cristian_c> boh, non ho capito però a cosa serve lsusb in questo caso
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> tutto strano
<sonny_> ciao a tutti
<sonny_> quando esce ubuntu 11.10?
<cristian_c> a ottobre penso
<nicotano> 29 ottobre
<sonny_> dove posso trovare informazioni a riguardo?
<nicotano> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<sonny_> si ma dove?
<enzotib> !oneiric | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: Oneiric Ocelot è il nome in codice di Ubuntu 11.11, in uscita ad Ottobre 2011 | Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<sonny_> grazie
<cristian_c> beh, a questo punto domando dall'altra parte, forse sarò più fortunato
<cristian_c> :)
<PG360> Ciao a tutti!
<PG360> Mi sapete dire se si può installare ubuntu su un Macbook PRO?
<jester1-> PG360: sarebbe come andare con la nonna invee che con la nipote ma si puo
<a7x> jester1-, non fare cattiva pubblicità :P
<jester1-> a7x: a chi
<a7x> pg360
<jester1-> era gia uscito
<jester1-> con gnome3 in fatto di grafica qualcosa recupera però
<jester1-> ma sta comunque un secolo indietro
<gauss> qualkuno sa come si installa matlab in ubuntu?
<jester1-> gauss: matlab sarebbe?
<gauss> un software di programmazione
<gauss> lo usano gli ingegneri spesso
<gauss> ho scaricato il file .iso
<gauss> l'ho anke scompattato
<gauss> ma non riesco a farlo partire in alcun modo
<jester1-> gauss: nei repo vedo dynare-matlab
<gauss> se parli + semplice
<jester1-> gauss: un file.iso è un archivio
<gauss> perkè non sono tanto pratico di linux..
<gauss> io ll'ho scompattato
<gauss> con gestore archivi
<gauss> se ero in win
<gauss> facevo doppio clic si install
<gauss> e vai..
<gauss> ma qua..
<jester1-> gauss: penso che dovresti leggere la doc sul sito dove hai scaricato
<FloodBotIt1> gauss: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gauss> è un'impresaò...
<jester1-> gauss: nemmeno su winzoz installi una iso a quel modo
<gauss> con alchool
<gauss> da periferica virtuale si
<gauss> l'ho fatto
<jester1-> gauss: se non leggi la doc fare ad occhio la vedo un po dura
<gauss> non ho trovato nessuna doc
<gauss> ho solo scaricto la iso per unix e linux
<gauss> considera ke sono quasi 5 giga..
<jester1-> gauss: e dentro alla iso non c'è nessun readme o file install?
<gauss> no
<jester1-> install è un file di testo cone le istruzioni dentro, di solito
<gauss> si
<jester1-> leggile
<gauss> io pensavo fosse un eseguibile invece,,,
<jester1-> eseguibile avrebbe estensione sh
<gauss> scusa l'ignoranza..
<gauss> nel file iso
<gauss> una volta scompattato
<gauss> non dovrebbe esserci un eseguibile?
<jester1-> gauss: dipende se è un sorgente da compilare o un binario gia pronto e compatibile
<gauss> sto inguaiato praticamente
<gauss> :)
<jester1-> gauss: cosa dice il file install
<gauss> lo sto riscompattanfo
<gauss> cosi te lo posto magari..
<gauss> un'altra cosa nel fratempo
<gauss> io ho la ubuntu 11.04
<gauss> non c'è modo di vedere le cose aperte sotto come win?
<jester1-> gauss: sotto dove
<gauss> ogni volta ke cerco di accostarmi a sto sistema operativo è un trauma per me..
<gauss> in basso
<gauss> tipo
<gauss> se ora kiudo col trattino qui
<gauss> non la rivedo se non vado su firefox
<gauss> non so se rendo l'idea
<jester1-> gauss: alla finestra di login, metti user e pass poi guardi sotto che compare una barra, clicchi su ubuntu e scegli classic senza effetti che poi è come winzoz
<gauss> capito
<jester1-> gauss: termina sessione e fai
<gauss> sto estraendo i file
<gauss> per mandarti sto file
<gauss> come posso fare?
<gauss> almeno lo leggi pure tu
<gauss> (sicuro ci capisci + di me..)
<jester1-> gauss: incolla il contenuto
<jester1-> !paste | gauss
<ubot-it> gauss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gauss> qua in chat?
<jester1-> non leggi il bot
<jester1-> !paste | gauss
<gauss> !paste | gauss
<ubot-it> gauss, please see my private message
<jester1-> <ubot-it> gauss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gauss> quindi devo incollare il contenuto in quella pagina pastebin?
<jester1-> gauss: la spiegazione mi pare semplice
<gauss> lo so ke sembro scemo
<gauss> ma so cose ke non ho mai fatto
<gauss> kiedo venia
<gauss> :)
<jester1-> gauss: e se fai la cortesia di non usare k e abbreviazioni tipo sms siamo a posto
<gauss> ok
<gauss> ho postato il conentuto di install
<jester1-> gauss: incolla qui il link alla pagina per poterla vedere
<gauss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656525/
<jester-> gauss: fai una cartella nella home e estrai li dentro il contenuto della iso
<gauss> già fatto
<jester-> gauss: apri un terminale
<gauss> ctrl alt t giusto?
<gauss> ci sono
<jester-> gauss: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gauss> sta installando java
<jester-> ok
<jester-> gauss: come si chiama la cartella che con dentro la mercanzia
<gauss> grazie te lo devo dire alla fine o ora?
<jester-> gauss: non si sa ancora come va a finire e non essendo un programma ufficiale non mi prendo responsabilità su eventuale sminchiamento sistema
<gauss> l'ho kiamata
<gauss> matlabmio
<jester-> Guest54574: ha finito di installare?
<jester-> Guest54574 / gauss  ha finito di installare?
<gauss> non ancora
<Pisolo> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 11
<Pisolo> nn mi entra nel gestore aggiornamento
<bobbybong> Pisolo, sudo apt-get update
<Pisolo> mi da questo problema..copio ed incollo
<Pisolo> Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto  Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco 
<Pisolo> ke vuol dire ??
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo apt-get update
<Pisolo> ok provo
<bobbybong> Pisolo, dai il comando t'ho scritto
<gauss> scusatemi era caduta la connessione
<bobbybong> poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> gauss: ha finito di installare java?
<gauss> sta installando
<gauss> penso ci metterà poco
<Pisolo> scusa ma il terminale in questa versione dov'è ??
<bobbybong> acessori
<bobbybong> credo io ho kde
<Pisolo> mi da errore anche con il comando
<Pisolo> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<Pisolo> come devo fa ?
<gauss> si è bloccato su configurazione java in corso
<gauss> è normale?
<bobbybong> Pisolo, non so cosa hai fatto per arrivare a questo
<jester-> gauss: lascia fare che mi sa di pc un po scarso
<Pisolo> ho aggiornato nella versione 11.04
<Pisolo> e nn mi fa entrare piu
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<bobbybong> dalla 10.10?
<Pisolo> nei pacchetti o gestione aggiornamento
<gauss> ok
<jester-> Pisolo: dai il comando nel terminale
<bobbybong> Pisolo, segui jester-
<Pisolo> nulla mi dà ---rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Pisolo> sarà qualche pacchetto che va in conflitto
<jester-> Pisolo: segui o esci
<Pisolo> con questo nn succede nulla
<Pisolo> sto seguendo
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<Pisolo> nn succede nulla
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo aptitude update
<Pisolo> sta eseguendo,vediamo casa succede
<jester-> Pisolo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pisolo> procede...
<jester-> Pisolo: che fa
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti; grosso problema: ho voluto provare gnome3, ma non mi ha soddisfatto. l'ho rimosso, però ora i tasti del mousepad sono scombinati, e qua e là ci sono dettagli grafici che non riesco a eliminare (strane cornici marroni o bianche trattegiate all'accesso). come faccio a ritornare a gnome com'era prima?
<jester-> neramarea: come hai rimosso
<neramarea> con ppa-purge
<jester-> neramarea: se ha cannato reinstalla sopra semza formattare
<jester-> senza*
<neramarea> cioè?
<neramarea> reinstallo natty?
<jester-> cioè al partizionamento vai in manuale, vai sulla partizione ubuntu, modifica, usare come ext4, NON FROMATTARE, montare come /
<jester-> sostituisce il sistema e non perdi i dati
<jester-> neramarea: se hai la home separata ancora meglio
<neramarea> ok. funziona anche avendo seven in dual boot?
<jester-> non formatti la home e formatti /
<jester-> neramarea: se ne frega di seven
<neramarea> ok. grazie, jester
<Pisolo> completato il sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...ora ?
<Pisolo> devo riavviare ??
<tranquillo83> hey!
<tranquillo83> how is everyone?!
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con una chiavetta della vodafone  la k3765-z ho installato vodafone mobile connect card m,a si blocca ....
<pippuccio76> la chiavetta prima andava ( è di un amico ) mi ha detto che non si connette + , ho reinstallato il programma ma non va ....
<pippuccio76> enzotib : so che tu mi puoi aiutare.....ho un problema con una chiavetta della vodafone  la k3765-z ho installato vodafone mobile connect card ma si blocca ....
<enzotib> pippuccio76: non so aiutarti su queste
<enzotib> questo*
<pippuccio76> enzotib penso sia un problema software perchè gliela avevo installata tempo fa ed era sempre andata
<pippuccio76> ora non so cosa ha fatto dice che non va più ha chiamato in vodafone e non so cosa gli hanno fatto fare
<pippuccio76> ho provato a reinstallare (non c'era + il software ) ma si blocca....
<maverick_>  a tutti
<angy> ciao a tutti
<Guest90377> posso chiedere una cosa su ubuntu?
<Guest90377> ho istallato ubuntu per provarlo, prima avevo su XP, al momento della istallazione ho scelto una partizione dell HD
<Guest90377> ma non riesco piu a tornare a windows
<Guest90377> spero di non aver perso i file su windows
<Guest90377> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Guest90377> « anghelos/nick NuovoNick »
<Guest90377> « /angelos NuovoNick »
<Guest90377> vabbo ci siamo capiti
<Guest90377> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Guest90377: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest90377> un terminale?
<enzotib> Guest90377: sei su ubuntu adesso?
<Guest90377> si
<enzotib> Guest90377: Ctrl-Alt-T
<Guest90377> ok
<Guest90377> fatto
<Guest90377> ho scritto fudo....
<enzotib> Guest90377: ma se questa è la velocità di risposta, potrei addormentarmi nel frattempo
<Guest90377> :(
<Guest90377> ecco perche mi trovo in questa situation
<enzotib> Guest90377: copia e incolla il comando che ti ho dato prima
<Guest90377> fatto
<enzotib> sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest90377 metti tutto su pastebin
<ubot-it> Guest90377 metti tutto su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maverick_> ao a tutti
<Guest90377> fatto
<enzotib> Guest90377: dammi l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest90377> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656672/
<enzotib> Guest90377: hai un solo disco?
<Guest90377> si
<enzotib> Guest90377: mi sa che windows è andato
<Guest90377> azz
<Guest90377> ma i file tutti persi
<Guest90377> o ce un modo per ritrovarli?
<Guest90377> mi hanno detto hirens boot
<enzotib> Guest90377: potresti tentare un recupero con qualche tool di undelete, ma non è facile
<Guest90377> ci deve essere un modo.....
<enzotib> Guest90377: quando si fanno queste cose, in particolare senza esperienza specifica, andrebbe fatto un backup, prima
<Guest90377> si si lo so....
<Guest90377> ho fatto una cazzata.....
<Guest90377> ma all istallazione
<Guest90377> mi ha chiesto la partizione x hd
<Guest90377> io pensavo tra due so
<Guest90377> SO
<Guest90377> COSI HO CONTINUATO
<Guest90377> scusa
<Guest90377> ccosi ho continuato
<enzotib> eh, lo so, ma purtroppo...
<Guest90377> quache suggerimento
<Guest90377> per recupero file?
<Guest90377> o devo chiedere al ris di parma?
<Guest90377> :)
<Guest90377> ho, grazie per l aiuto........almeno ho visto cose un terminale
<Guest90377> spero sia valsa la pena
<Guest90377> ragazzi qualche suggerimento per recupero file?
<gigirock> Guest se hai formattato ..... RIS di Parma
<Guest90377> mhhmmh
<gigirock> Guest90377, hai un nuovo sistema ubuntu .... vedi la parte positiva
<Guest90377> aja
<Guest90377> ci provo
<Guest90377> il bello e che nn sono cosi ignorante in materia...
<Guest90377> cmq
<Guest90377> immagino e spero sia meglio d xp
<cristian_c> ciao enzotib
<Guest90377> ragazzi grazie per aiuto a presto
<cristian_c> jester-, sto utilizzando la webchat anche sse non è il massimo
<cristian_c> *se
<cristian_c> enzotib, per caso ci hai capito qualcosa riguardo la scheda sd?
 * gigirock has left the building
<cristian_c> ecco, ora va meglio con il client
<cristian_c> ecco, intanto volevo domandarvi
<cristian_c> dato che devo inserirlo nel databse di ubuntuhcl, come posso conoscere la marca e il modello del bluetooth montato sul pc?
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha delle idee?
<esulu> we
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-02
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pino> Buongiorno
<bobbybong> salve
<pino> Ho installato xubuntu sul mio acer, devo installare i driver per la scheda video integrata o va bene così?
<bobbybong> funziona ?
<pino> si vedo, però quando visualizzo anzhe dei semplici pdf sembra andar lento
<pino> anche il visionare le pagine web sembra ci metti tempo a caricare quando mi sposto da su a giù
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<Diavolettoxte> ciao a tutti
<Diavolettoxte> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filtro>  installo la scheda video=
<filtro> ?
<filtro> su xubuntu?
<parik70> ciao a tutti! :-
<parik70> 9:-)
<parik70> :-)
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657074/
<SaaMmY> parik70 il log di terminale mi pare che dice che il tuo lettore è protetto
<SaaMmY> quindi ha un lock
<SaaMmY> da sbloccare
<parik70> SaaMmY non ho idea! ci sei? sapresti darmi1mano per favore :-) ?
<parik70> glpiana  ciao :-) daresti1mano per favore per http://paste.ubuntu.com/657074/ ?
<glpiana> parik70, cosa dovrebbe esserci su sto disco?
<parik70> è un dvd-rw (verbatim RW2) che voglio utilizzare per metterci film(da dar ad1amico), dati in buona sostanza.
<glpiana> parik70, e vuoi montare un disco vuoto?
<parik70> glpiana succede che una volta inserito nel lettore/mast cd/dvd, non accade nulla....
<glpiana> parik70, tra l'altro, la prossima volta di che devi fare un disco dati, non che devi metterci i film per un amico che pè illegale
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> parik70, hai k3b?
<filo1234> magari è un film fatto da lui della com1one
<glpiana> lol
<parik70> QUELLO è !
<parik70> no, k3b no perchè mi imputtanta ubuntu con kde&anagoli....
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> mha
<glpiana> parik70, se installi k3b non succede nulla a gnome
<parik70> ho masterizzato con brasero, poi provato con ubuntu a vedere cosa c' era sopra e nulla; passato a win e lì mi dice cd vuoto (con lo stesso supporto dvd-rw)
<filo1234> parik70: ma non te lo fa cancellare?
<parik70> filo1234 nulla di nulla, non me lo monta neanche!
<filo1234> parik70: da quanto ce l'hai quel dvd?
<massimo18> parik70: provato a cambiare supporto?
<parik70> ah, ho fatto da terminale cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast e me lo fa cancellare(sembra masterizzatori funzioni); il dvd l' ho usato 2volte avendolo acquistato na'settimana fa
<parik70> filo1234
<filo1234> e dopo che l'hai cancellato ?
<parik70> nulla
<massimo18> secondo me hai rovinato il disco
<glpiana> parik70, il disco è nel lettore ora?
<parik70> ,sto provando ad inserirlo proprio ora (nella home ho solo circa 30 MB di spazio libero...) aspè me l' ha aperto!!!
<parik70> glpiana sì
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> parik70, libera spazio se no tra un quarto d'ora sei qui a dirci che arrivi al login e non parte il sistema
<parik70> glpiana posso ottenere magg.info ora che il dvd-rw è nel lettore&riconosciuto??? magari da temrinale
<glpiana> parik70, scusa, hai detto che te l'ha aperto. che problema hai ora?
<parik70> :-) . . . nona
<glpiana> parik70, vuoi informazioni su un problema che non esiste?
<parik70> ma fino a 20min.fa inserendo il disco non succedeva nulla
<parik70> :-9
<parik70> :-)
<filo1234> parik70: posso sapere che tastiera usi?
<filo1234> o un codice tipo morse il tuo?
<parik70> filo1234 in ke senso?!?
<filo1234> nel senso ... ma come scrivi?? magg.info lettore&riconosciuto 20min.fa
<massimo18> in ke senso
<filo1234> !italiano | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<parik70> ok. adesso masterizzo con brasero e poi vediamo cosa accade. buon pranzo a dopo ciao!
<glpiana> parik70, usa k3b
<SaaMmY> ero a mangiare
<SaaMmY> parik70 risolto?
<SaaMmY> o per la miseria devo andare
<parik70> ho masterizzato&trovate brasero-session.log quì: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657137/ 1mano per favroe, visto che quando inserisco il dvd-rw scritto non succede nuovamente nulla!
<glpiana> parik70, usa k3b come ti ho già detto. se nemmeno con quello funziona allora se ne riparla
<parik70> glpiana devo installare k3b "per forza" diciamo ?!?
<glpiana> parik70, fai come vuoi
<parik70> :-)
<parik70> per forza, intendevo che sarebbe l' unica possibilità per ora; con brasero è inutile (ri)provarci o cose del genre
<parik70> glpiana ma brasero, una volta installato k3b, può essere rimosso/disinstallato?
<glpiana> parik70, potrebbe portarsi via mezzo sistema. prova e vedi cosa vuole levare. anche se non ha molto senso farlo visto il poco spazio che occupa
<parik70> pito :-)
<parik70> grazie a tutti!!!!
<esulu> we
<alessdima> ciao a tutti
<alessdima> ho un problema di apertura della pagina del forum.ubuntu-it.org , ovvero appena tento di aprire la pagina mi crasha firefox!
<alessdima> ho ff5 e 11.04
<alessdima> qualche indicazione?
<alessdima> chi mi aiuta?
<alessdima> ma siete tutti a pranzo?
<nicotano> salve
<sandro_> salve
<sandro_> ce qualcuno che potrebbe darmi supporto per problema scheda di rete wirles?
<glpiana> sandro_, esponi il problema
<sandro_> il compiute la rilevata ma nn riesco ad usarla
<glpiana> sandro_, in un terminale dai lspci e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sandro_> oki 2 secondi che accendo il pc
<sandro_> scusami se sono lento ma il pc con ubuntu nn e questo
<glpiana> sandro_, puoi anche limitarti alla riga relativa alla scheda wifi se la riconosci
<sandro_> si il nome della scheda lo so
<glpiana> sandro_, no no, frena, io voglio sapere come viene vista da lspci, non il nome della confezione
<sandro_> ok scrivo la riga
<glpiana> sandro_, su che devo andare
<sandro_> 00:06.0 ethernet controller: atheros communication inc. atheros ar50001x+ wireless controller network adapter (rev 01)
<glpiana> sandro_, mmm l'atheros
<glpiana> dimmi se il sistema è eggionrato e che versione di ubuntu ha
<glpiana> *aggiornato
<sandro_> ho scaricato xbuntu ultima versione
<glpiana> sandro_, io devo andare. tu controlla con il comando sudo iwlist scan   se la scheda vede le reti
<glpiana> sorry, vado
<sandro_> devo scrivere sul teminale iwlist?
<glpiana> sandro_, sudo iwlist scan
<sandro_> grazie quando ti posso trovare?
<sandro_> salve ce qualcune che puo darmi una mano?
<Holden> !qualcuno | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sandro_> non riesco ad uasare la mia scheda di rete wireless credo per il fatto che nn ci siano i draiver qualcuno puo darmi una mano? se a tempo ovviamente
<bobbybong> ! wifi | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<jester-> sandro_: lspci | grep -i network che dice
<sandro_> 00:06.0 ethernet controller: atheros communication inc. atheros ar50001x+ wireless controller network adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> sandro_: installa linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic e riavvia
<sandro_> dove lo posso trovare?
<jester-> sandro_: ti colleghi col filo e fai con software center o con synaptic o da terminale con apt
<sandro_> xD so che forse sto portando disturbo ma in questo memento nn posso sono con un cellulare che mi fa da ruter wi-fi
<jester-> sandro_: sei collegato dal pc in questione?
<sandro_> no
<jester-> sandro_: allora torna quando ti colleghi dal pc in questione
<sandro_> perche nn funziona la scheda di rete wi-fi
<jester-> sandro_: te ciapett un fil de ret lo attacchi da una parte al pc dall'altra la router e sei a posto
<massimo18> lol
<sandro_> xD
<sandro_> infatti e quello che faro quando tornero nella mia carissima abitazione e lo collego con il cavo ethernet e mando a fare in 13 tutto arrivederci ragazzi grazie lo stesso
<massimo18> ?
<sandro_> tranquillo xD
<massimo18> sandro_: guarda che si risolve la cosa
<massimo18> sandro_: basta che segui quello che ha detto jester-
<sandro_> si lo spero casomai torno in questa chat
<sandro_> se avro qualche problema ciaooooooo
<jester-> sandro_: p se conosci un arciprete bravo provi a far benedire il pc, magari si installa tutto per fede
<bobbybong> :D
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, quando apro un video cd mi da errore, qualche idea su come vederlo?
<jester-> Lenn: comincia a installare ubuntu-resticted-extras e se ancora non va installa vlc e prova
<Giova88> buona sera!
<Giova88> ragazzi avrei un problema, quando rimuovo in sicurezza da ubuntu il mio hd esterno della Lacie, l'intero sistema mi si blocca nel vero senso della parola
<Giova88> tutti i comandi non rispondono più mi compare una schermata nera e lampeggiano due led sulla tastiera
<Giova88> un comportamento alquanto anomalo, non mi si era mai presentato un problema del genere e quindi vi chiedo quale informazione o soluzione che potreste eventualmente trovare...
<Giova88> comunque il più delle volte accade che visualizzo il desktop normalmente ma se muovo ad esempio il mouse il sistema, ripeto, non risponde ai comandi... quindi si ghiaccia tutto!
<Giova88> aggiungo inoltre che attualmente utilizzo la versione 10.04
<Giova88> la long term support
<mortangellcom> jester-: volevo ringraziarti poichè dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel la mia pen drive wireless funziona perfettamente. Grazie
<jester-> :D
<mortangellcom> c'è nessuno che è esperto di gps
<mortangellcom> e bluetooth
<mortangellcom> ?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho installato l'utility per il bluetooth, ma non riesco a trovarla
<cristian_c> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> a qualcuno è mai capitata questa cosa?
<cristian_c> *a qualcuno di voi
<cristian_c> sono riuscito ad aprire l'utility
<cristian_c> digitando nel terminale bluetooth-applet
<cristian_c> ora il problema èche premendo il pulsante 'Accendi bluetooth' nelle preferenze, non succede niente e il pulsante si disattiva
<cristian_c> come posso fare per risolvere?
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha delle idee?
<cristian_c> scusate
<cristian_c> ho installato un'altra utility bluetooth
<cristian_c> ma anche questa non riesco a trovarla
<cristian_c> come posso fare per lanciarla?
<jester-> cristian_c: nome?
<cristian_c> jester-, Gestore Bluetooth
<jester-> cristian_c: avrà un nome il pacchetto installato
<cristian_c> Blueman è un'utilità di gestione bluetooth in GTK+ per GNOME che utilizza il backend di D-Bus bluez.
<jester-> cristian_c: blueman tab tab e vedi la lista della roba blueman
<cristian_c> blueman-adapters   blueman-assistant  blueman-manager    blueman-services blueman-applet     blueman-browse     blueman-sendto
<jester-> cristian_c: nel senso: nel terminale scivi bluman e batti due volte tab in successione
<cristian_c> già fatto
<jester-> cristian_c: prova le voci
<cristian_c> bel trucco
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ho provato con applet
<cristian_c> blueman-applet
<cristian_c> è comparsa l'icona sul pannello illuminata
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> jester-, purtroppo non ho ben capito come fare a collegarmi ad altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> sopratutto come fare a rendere visibile l'adattatore
<cristian_c> se lo faccio è come se non lo accettasse, perché se controllo le preferenze è sempre spuntata l'opzione Nascosto
<nubbio> ciao, il mio pc non va ne in sospensione e nemmeno in ibernazione. Quando clicco su sospensione il pc si blocca e il bloc maiuscolo lampeggia e per riattivare il pc deve spegnere e riaccedere. Come  posso risolvere?
<bobbybong> nubbio, free -m
<bobbybong> avrai poca swap
<nubbio> su terminale?
<bobbybong> si
<nubbio> 5,8 giga di swap?????
<bobbybong> bo?
<nubbio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657426/
<nubbio> ho anche mandriva installato, può creare problemi?  Posso aumentare la swap perchè ho tanto spazio, la porto a 6, 7 o di più?
<bobbybong> no basta così
<bobbybong> la swap
<nubbio> sull'icona dell'audio compare una  x di sopra come se l'audio fosse messo a zero, perchè questi problemi?
<speppa> salve
<speppa> da ubuntu 10.04 mi sono sparite le barre sopra le finstre, non riappare nemmeno con metacity --replace
<speppa> e non ho compiz, qualche suggerimento per risolvere?
<speppa> ho reinstallato anche ubuntu-desktop ma non è cambiato nulla
<bobbybong> !resetgnome | speppa
<ubot-it> speppa: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<nubbio> bobbybong  Ho notato che non si avvia il pannello di controllo di nvidia, a questo punto credo che siano proprio i driver nvidia il problema
<speppa> bobbybong: ah grazie, non ci avevo pensato :P
<enri> ciao
<enri> qual'e' secondo voi il miglior programma per creare delle presentazioni da foto escludedo open o libre office impress grazie
<nubbio> mi dice "impossibile lanciare nvidia x server settings" che posso fare?
<ugone> enri, prova imagination o ffDiaporama
<enri> ugone, in imagination compilato da sorgenti non riesco ad aggiungere nella timeline l'audio anche se lo sento
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> esiste per ubuntu 11.04  creare  formato pdf  ?
<enri> join ubuntu-it-chat
<ugone> jessy90, libreoffice fa i pdf normalmente
<jessy90> come si applica
<ugone> fai il documento con writer e poi clicchi sull'iconcina con il pdf
<jessy90> ok
<jessy90> ugone, se lo mando via e-mail, l'uente che ha windows,lo legge ?
<Celerooon> salve
<Celerooon> avrei un enorme, enormissimo, gigante, giganterrimo, gigantissimo problema
<Celerooon> il wifi mi va lento
<Celerooon> su ubuntu
<Celerooon> ed è strano perché su windows, slackware e debian va benone
<K99Brain> prova diverse posizioni
<Celerooon> ho aggiornato dalla 10.10 alla 11.04
<Celerooon> l'aggiornamento lo scaricava veloce
<ugone> certo
<Celerooon> ma ora, anche pingare il router
<Celerooon> è lento °_°
<jessy90> ugone, grazie
<ugone> :-)
<MagoMerlino> ciao a tutti, spero di trovarmi nel canale giusto, ho un problema nel far partire Ubuntu 11.04 sia da cd che da usb sul mio compaq presario cq56-110sl...
<MagoMerlino> ho cercato sui vari forum, ma sembra che non sia capitato ad altri utenti
<MagoMerlino> speravo in una mano da parte vostra...
<bobbybong> MagoMerlino, quando fail boot da cd pigia F6
<bobbybong> e selezionai nomodeset
<bobbybong> F2 selezioni la lingua poi F6 le opzioni da passare al boot
<MagoMerlino> grazie bobbybong...
<MagoMerlino> provo subito
<bobbybong> di niente
<newfla> ciao ragazzi
<newfla> c'è qualcuno on line?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | newfla
<ubot-it> newfla: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<newfla> azz che bot di fuocoù
<newfla> posso rivolgermi qui anche per kubuntu?
<luigi_> ciao...pulsanti a destra: devo installare Tweak?
<newfla> in ubuntu dici?
<luigi_> si si
<Carlin0> luigi no
<K99Brain> luigi_, gconf-editor poi vai su apps>metacity>general e a destra su button_layout scrivi menu:minimize,maximize,close
<luigi_> ah l'avevo letto qui http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1322&Itemid=33 che faccio invece?
<newfla> mi pare si può fare anche da ubuntu tweak
<luigi_> K99Brain,  provo
<newfla> comunque per kubuntu posso scrivere qui?
<Carlin0> ubuntu tweak serve a fare un insieme di cose che si possono fare anche senza di lui
<K99Brain> newfla, si
<newfla> sono alle prime armi scusate, però c'è da dire che da interfaccia grafica alcune cose sono più facili d afare
<luigi_> Carlin0, bene.. se posso far senza..
<newfla> ok come faccio a settare le finestre trasparenti in kubuntu? Ho fatto alcune ricerche su google ma dice ci cercare la voce trasparenze nel gestore delle finestre che a me non compare
<newfla> la voce trasparenze intendo
<K99Brain> oddio, è tanto che non uso, kde, ma nel system settings da qualche parte le impostazioni grafiche ci sono
<K99Brain> e da li puoi settare di tutto
<K99Brain> cerca il compositing e le sue impostazioni
<K99Brain> poi di preciso, le finestre trasparenti non ho idea
<newfla> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<newfla> ecco
<newfla> traslucenza
<pecos> ciao qualcuno usa zoneminder si puo' regolare la sensibilità delle webcam collegate?
<newfla> e bisogno settare a trasparente le decorazioni
<newfla> posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
<newfla> si può installare l'app di gnome x ubuntu one su kde?
<Carlin0> si ma si porta dietro un po di roba
<newfla> dipendenze di gnome?
<Carlin0> si
<newfla> sono troppe o danno problemi?
<Carlin0> chiedi a me che uso gnome ... non saprei
<Carlin0> problemi no
<newfla> puoi controllare questo procedimento?
<newfla> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15
<luigi_> K99Brain,  ho installato editor di configurazione..è installato me lo dice software center...ma nn trovo dove si apre
<newfla> ok il ppa nn funziona nnt d afare
<K99Brain> luigi_, un che? cosa hai installato di preciso?
<Carlin0> luigi_, premi alt + f2 e scrivi gconf-editor nella casellina
<Carlin0> newfla, meglio che aggiungere un ppa io userei quell da software center o kdepackagekit
<luigi_> Carlin0,  fatto
<K99Brain> newfla, secondo me in futuro esce la versione del client per kde
<K99Brain> newfla, ma per adesso lo vedo un po' problematico
<newfla> ho controllato e mi porta come dipendenze alcune librerie minori ma anche il gnome session manager che per  già altre volte su kde ha fatto strage
<Carlin0> newfla, purtroppo è così ... noi di gnome evitiamo le apps per kde per lo stesso motivo
<newfla> ultima e nn vi rompo: esiste un wodget che mi permette di visualizzare una qualsiasi pagina web ed interagire con essa senza rimandarmi a firefox?
<luigi_> Carlin0, ho scritto edesso risulta così:close,minimize,maximize:menu:minimize,maximize,close...devo salvare...o riavviare?
<Carlin0> newfla, di sicuro non so ma forse tra le screeenlets
<Carlin0> luigi_,un'attimo che vedo il mio cmq non devi riavviare
<Carlin0> luigi_, metti solo questo → menu:minimize,maximize,close e premi invio
<luigi_> Carlin0,  azz fatto grazie
<Carlin0> luigi_, a posto ?
<luigi_> si si grazie
<sugar> ciao a tutti
<sugar> ho un problemino...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<sugar> argomento rete wireless domestica
<newfla> il fatto che esiste il widget  di rekonq che mi permette solo di selezionare il sitp tra i segnalibri
<newfla> ed io vorrei che un determinato sito si apra direttamente
<Carlin0> newfla, prova a vedere su gnome-look.org ma non saprei
<newfla> ok grz dmn ci darò un occhiata con più calma
<newfla> nel caso posso postare nel forum di ubuntu una domanda simile?
<Carlin0> newfla, certo...
<newfla> ok grz gentilissimo alla prossima
<Carlin0> nella sezione software (credo)
<newfla> ah dimenticavo nn usate gnome 3 su piattoforme atom  + ion
<newfla> specie netbook le temperature sn ingestibili
<luigi_> la mia connessione va bene: ha fatto tutto ubuntu da solo. per avere un indirizzo di rete che devo fare?
<Carlin0> luigi_, cosa vuoi dire ?
<pecos> sugar: proviamo
<Carlin0> luigi_,  il tuo indirizzo di rete → ppp-87-29.33-151.iol.it has address 151.33.29.87
<luigi_>  Carlin0 per es. se clicco ping mi dice ? nn hai un indirizzo di rete?..ah ho la connessione wirless..ma posso mettere il cavo se serve
<Carlin0> luigi_, clicchi dove ?
<Carlin0> luigi_, vieni in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat | luigi_
<ubot-it> luigi_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano> ho un problema con il settaggio della rete wireless....qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<stefano> nessuno disponibile?
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-03
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<luigi_> ola
<gigirock> luigi ciao
<gigirock> luigi in privato parla con le sfittinzie ...please
<glpiana> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigi_> scusate ..colpa mia..ho scoperto i messaggi personali e..ne ho fatto un uso improprio
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<nicotano> buongiorno
 * nicotano saluta
<ranxerox> salve vorrei eliminare network manager e fare una connessione manuale a fastweb. Qualcuno potrebbe indirmi la via ?
<ranxerox> *indicarmi
<goldrake> io non sono molto pratico di fastweb, ma se conosci la rete, il gateway e il dns, dovrebbe essere semplice
<ranxerox> il mio problema è che vorrei accendere il pc e non avere la connessione abilitata e network manager lo fa male
<ranxerox> ci sara' una sorta di guida
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> questo è il problem:
<ranxerox> allora se con fastweb voglio mettere su un server che non ha X che faccio non mi collego ?
<cristian_c> ho collegato l'adattatore bluetooth
<cristian_c> ho aviato il gestore bluetooth
<spartano> ciao
<cristian_c> *avviato
<goldrake> !network
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'network'
<spartano> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<remix_tj> ranxerox: quale e' il problema?
<cristian_c> il problema è che non riesco a modificarne la visibilità nelle prefernze
<cristian_c> è il problema principale
<cristian_c> però non so adesso come chiudere l'applet sul pannello
<ranxerox> voglio eliminare network manager dal mio kubuntu e avviare la connessione a fastweb manualmente
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha idea di come fare?
<remix_tj> ranxerox: eh, disinstalla network manager e amen. Per il resto ti arrangi con /etc/network/interfaces
<ranxerox> ok grazie parto da li
<goldrake> ranxerox: ma fallo quando sai già come fare, altrimenti non potrai rivolgerti più alla rete per aiuti
<ranxerox> dovro' pur provare
<goldrake> certo
<cristian_c> beh, a questo punto provo a domandare dall'altra parte, forse avrò più fortuna :)
<enzuccio> salve ragazzi
<enzuccio> allora voglio installare kubuntu su un HD esterno in modo manuale e voglio sapere quante partizioni fare quali sono
<enzuccio> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> enzuccio, beh, dipende dall'uso personale che se ne vuole fare del sistema. Nel wiki è presente una guida su come partizionare :9
<cristian_c> non credo sia poi molto diverso da un normale hard disk
<enzuccio> ottimo grazie
<cristian_c> se mi sbaglio, correggetemi :D
<enzuccio> perdonatemi nn ho trovato niente
<goldrake> !partizionare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionare'
<goldrake> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<lorenzo-2357> ho un problema piuttosto grave, all'accensione dopo login e password, non riesco a fare nulla, il desktop lampeggia e appaiono delle finestre che si aprono all'infinito...
<lorenzo-2357> mi servirebbero dei comandi da dare in dos, prima del login insomma per ripristinare il sistema senza perdere dati...
<enzuccio> ragazzi per le partizione bastano 3? la swap (doppio RAM), root e home???????????????????
<enzuccio> ma volevo sapere la root e la home in che formato devono essere?
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: in dos?
<filo1234> enzuccio: ext4
<filo1234> swap il dppio della ram, dipende...è un portatile?
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, credo sia l'unica soluzione, una volta sul desktop non posso fare più niente...
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: si ma non ho capito nulla, e poi il dos?
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: spiega che sono arrivato  ora
<filo1234> enzuccio: ps non sei obbligato a creare le partizioni separate comunque
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, dopo login e password il desktop mi lampeggia, si aprono delle finestre all'infinito e qualsiasi azione è impossibile...
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: avvia in recovery mode, tenendo premuto il tasto SHIFT all'avvio
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, tutto qui? che cosa farebbe questo, i miei dati rimangono ?
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: e comunque puoi, premere ctrl+alt+f2 e vedere se puoi fare il login da console
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: non ho capito cosa vuoi fare ancora e cosa hai fatto per avere il sistema in questo modo. Detto questo dal recovery mode, puoi resetatre la grafica...
<filo1234> enzuccio: parla qui grazie
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, devo fare altro dopo? perché ubuntu ce l'ho su un computer fisso in un altra stanza, e magari mi segno tutti i passi... credo sia un conflitto di compiz...
<filo1234> resettare*
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: non so cos'hai fatto prima
<enzuccio> scusami
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: non ho capito se vuoi reinstallare o che
<enzuccio> filo scusami devo farlo per forza perche voglio usare parte di un HD esterno inserendo su esso anche i lead boot così nn mi compare il dual boot........
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: al login oltretutto puoi scegliere di usare la grafica in safe mode...
<lorenzo-2357> provavo ad istallare compiz, dopo di che ho cambiato l'accesso da ubuntu (classico) a ubuntu... Comunque vorrei resettare e ripristinare tutto tranne, ovvio, le cartelle e i dati che non vorrei perdere...
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: comiz è gia installato di default...
<filo1234> compiz
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, sì ma non mi andava... ho provato a seguire qualche guida... ed ecco il pasticco del fai da te...
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: se vuoi fare una cosa pulita, reinstalli senza formattare
<lorenzo-2357> *pasticcio
<enzuccio> filo faccio 3 partizioni? home root e swap.....le prime due ext4?
<filo1234> si
<enzuccio> ok grazie
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, puoi dirmi i passi in modo progressivo? così prendo appunti... :)
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: avvii da cd live, lanci l'installazione, scegli "altre opzioni" ( se non ricordo male il nome) selezioni le partizioni su cui hai gia Ubuntu ora e togli la spunta da "formattare"
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, che significa da cd live?
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: il cd di ubuntu
<filo1234> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> vabè il cd è live
<lorenzo-2357> credo di non averlo da un bel po' di tempo, da un po' di anni faccio semplicemente l'avanzamento... :\
<filo1234> !isntallazione | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'isntallazione'
<filo1234> !installazione  | lorenzo-2357
<ubot-it> lorenzo-2357: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<filo1234> lorenzo-2357: scaricalo
<lorenzo-2357> ok, non ho capito però che intendi per partizioni dove c'è già ubuntu, io ho solo ubuntu...
<filo1234> e allora quella è
<filo1234> devi scegliere quella e reinstallare su quella partizione SENZA FORMATTARE
<lorenzo-2357> filo1234, ok ti ringrazio moltissimo :)
<ubuntu_it> ciao a tutti come installo java per linux
<remix_tj> !java | ubuntu_it
<ubot-it> ubuntu_it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<ubuntu_it> non mi serve quello
<ubuntu_it> a me serve il software
<remix_tj> eh ubuntu_it
<ubuntu_it> fatto grazie
<remix_tj> installi quello che riguarda openjdk
<remix_tj> e hai tutto
<samba_> hola, avrei bisogno di comprimere un gran numero di file e di non superare il limite dei 25MB
<samba_> qualcuno ha già qualche idea sottomano ?
<enzuccio> ciao filo
<enzuccio> scusami ma la root e la home di quanto devono essere?
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<enzuccio> ragazzi chi mi può aiutare? quanto devono essere le partizioni root e home?
<N3mes1s> dimensione HD?
<enzuccio> no vorrei sapere le partizioni root e home di quanto devono essere?????
<N3mes1s> io ti ho fatto un'altra domanda mi sembra
<cristian_c> samba, quanti sono i file? Dimensione totale?
<enzuccio> quale scusa
<cristian_c> samba_
<massimo18> -.-
<samba_> 400MB
<cristian_c> quanti file?
<N3mes1s> enzuccio: se non so il tuo HD quanto è grande come faccio a darti la dimensione della partizioni?
<enzuccio> e di 500 gb
<cristian_c> la ****! XD
<N3mes1s> allora dai circa 100GB a rotto e il resto ad home
<enzuccio> wow
<N3mes1s> root*
<N3mes1s> non ti basta?
<N3mes1s> :P
<enzuccio> io volevo dare a kubuntu cica 60 gb
<N3mes1s> si ma se non spieghi nulla, usi tutto l'hd? hai altre partizioni?
<N3mes1s> spazio libero dell'hd
<filo1234> il minimo per la / è di circa 5GB e solitamente 15-20GB sono pure troppi...
<N3mes1s> filo1234: essendo neofita è possibile che 20 gb li riempia in 5 minuti , imho
<filo1234> per la home vedi tu, dipende da cosa ci devi fare, nella home andranno tutti i tuoi dati, files, film porni ecc....quindi fatti il conto tu
<filo1234> N3mes1s: non l'ho capita, perchè dovrebbe se nella root ci va il sistema e basta?
<N3mes1s> eventuali programmi?
<N3mes1s> librerie?
<filo1234> non arrivi a riempire 20Gb
<filo1234> non arrivi a riempire 20Gb
<samba_> cristian_c, 191 files
<N3mes1s> fidati, ce la si fa
<enzuccio> allora io ho un hd di 500 GB vorrei avere una partizione con kubuntu e una partizione accessibile sia a win che kubuntu
<N3mes1s> anyway.
<filo1234> N3mes1s: facendo cse che non si devono ce la si fa
<filo1234> /dev/sdb1             9,2G  6,2G  2,6G  71% /
<filo1234> qusta è la mia e ho di tutto
<filo1234> compreso webserver e virtualmachnes
<cristian_c> samba_, allora la vedo brutta :(
<enzuccio> in modo che la partizione libera possa mettere tutti i file che ho (film musica ecc)
<filo1234> enzuccio: te l'ho gia detto...
<filo1234> dipende da cosa ci devi fare in quel disco
<filo1234> per la home vedi tu, dipende da cosa ci devi fare, nella home andranno tutti i tuoi dati, files, film porni ecc....quindi fatti il conto tu
<enzuccio> la home mi serve solo per i programmi installati
<filo1234> i programmi instalalti non stanno nella home
<enzuccio> e dove nella root?
<filo1234> stanno in / e come ti dicevo di base bastano 5GB minimo
<enzuccio> ok
<filo1234> se vuoi tenerti largo fai 20GB e stai comodo
<filo1234> nella / non ci devi fare nulla, tu lavori nella tua home
<gigirock> enzuccio l'altra partizione falla ntfs....
<enzuccio> allora la home 20 GB root 20 GB e swap 2 GB
<filo1234> no home un po' di più scusa
<enzuccio> poi la partizione comune la faccio ntf?????
<filo1234> madu
<massimo18> comune a che?
<cristian_c> enzuccio, per la swap dipende da quant'è la ram
<enzuccio> a win e kubuntu
<enzuccio> la devo portare a 2 gb
<filo1234> !partizioni | enzuccio
<ubot-it> enzuccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere un pochino superiore alla ram
<cristian_c> se prevedi di poter utilizzare l'ibernazione
<enzuccio> ok 3 gb......
<enzuccio> allora posso riepilogare???????
<cristian_c> infatti l'ibernazione salva su disco tutto quello che sta in memoria al monento di attivarla
<cristian_c> per questo deve riuscire a contenere tutto ciò che sta in memoria nella ram
<filo1234> / 20GB /home/ 50GB swap 2GB stop
<filo1234> fai così
<cristian_c> *al momento
<enzuccio> ok  ottimooooooo
<filo1234> la NTFS fai come vuoi
<enzuccio> grazie
<cristian_c> dipende da quanta roba ci devi mettere nella partizione ntfs
<enzuccio> la partizione in comune per win e kubuntu la faccio ntfs......ok????
<cristian_c> sì, però la dimensione dipende da quanta roba ci vuoi mettere
<enzuccio> la partizione in comune e il restante
<cristian_c> uhm sì, se utilizzi molto windows
<cristian_c> :)
<enzuccio> si utilizzo sia l'uno che l'altro
<cristian_c> hai una bestia di hard disk :D
<enzuccio> grazie ragazziiiiiii
<cristian_c> 500
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno di voi sa come risolvere il problema dei driver video nvidia con ubuntu 11.04
<antonio_> è possibile installare driver nvidia su ubuntu 8.10? da sistema-amministrazione driver non li da perchè è fuori aggiornamento.grazia
<cristian_c> dimitri, quale problema?
<cristian_c> antonio_, in che senso fuori aggiornamento?
<antonio_> sulla 8.10 gli aggiornamenti sono terminati in automatico non li installa.
<bobbybong> antonio_,  il supporto dura 18 vesi per le versioni normali scaricati la 11.04 e installati questa :)
<cristian_c> antonio_, probabilmente è scaduto il supporto. Hai fatto l'avanzamento per caso?
<gigirock> antonio_, la 8.10 n e' + supportata....almeno passa alla 9
<cristian_c> uhm, non avevo visto che si tratava della gloriosa 8.10
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *tratava
<cristian_c> **trattava
<antonio_> io ho la 10.04 lts però ubuntu 8.10 è più fluido come sistema
<bobbybong> vedi te
<antonio_> ram 750 mb nvidia fx5500  processore 4core dual vsta
<cristian_c> antonio, uhm non so se hai i requisiti hardware richiesti da ubuntu
<cristian_c> per la ram sopratutto intendo
<bobbybong> cristian_c, non dre scemenze
<antonio_> il rapporto tra sistema e hardware la 8.10 mi girava meglio
<cristian_c> bobbybong, vado a controllare per sicurezza
<antonio_> ho il cd nvidia ma lo devo installare sotto wine per ubuntu 8.10. e solo un tentativo. michiedo se è possibile
<bobbybong> cosa controllare?
<gigirock> antonio 750 mb ram ?
<antonio_> si 750 e a parte 256 su nvidia
<gigirock> antonio_, lubuntu
<antonio_> lubuntu è meglio
<gigirock> lubuntu con meno di un gigabyte ram e' meglio di sicuro....
<antonio_> il sistema attualmente in uso è la 10.04 lts che va bene è solo un rallentamento nei giochi niente di importante
<antonio_> comunque grazie a tutti provo su un altro hard disk lubuntu
<antonio_> passo e chiudo ciaao
<dimitri> cristian_c, da quando ho installato la 11.04 non rinfresca bene il monitor con vari applicativi
<dimitri> open office
<dimitri> thunderbird etc
<cristian_c> bobbybong, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema (aggiornato alla 10.10) e la cosa mi colpisce dato che a me xubuntu 512 MB li reggeva molto male :O
<cristian_c> dimitri, ha dei blocchi?
<dimitri> cristian_c, spesso non rinfresca il monitor
<cristian_c> dimitri, non riesc a immaginare bene la scena, in pratica cosa succede?
<cristian_c> :)
<dimitri> quando uso writer, calc o thunderbird e cancello una linea o inserisci un a capo sballa tutto, se iconi e riapri tutto ok
<dimitri> per capirci scrivi un testo e cancelli un a capo tutto dovrebbe salire su ma non lo vedi
<cristian_c> un'ultima cosa: sballa tutto cosa?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<dimitri> se iconi o sposti la finestra o passi col mouse sopra si rinfresca ma è un casino
<cristian_c> ho capito
<dimitri> questo da quando ho installato ubu 11.04
<cristian_c> quindi immagini sia un problema dei driver della scheda video?
<dimitri> ora non so se è dovuto al fatto che ha tolto openoffice e messo libreoffice
<dimitri> o cosa
<cristian_c> credo tu abbia ragione comunque
<dimitri> il casotto c'e' con libreoffice e thunderbird
<dimitri> di sicuro
<cristian_c> vediamo....
<cristian_c> lspci
<dimitri> io ho una nvidia con 2 monitor
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> dimitri, per adesso lascia perdere il secondo monitor
<dimitri> che faccio lo stacco ?
<cristian_c> e riprta l'output del comando: lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> sì, staccalo
<cristian_c> *riporta
<dimitri> ok monitor sganciato
<dimitri> sembra che non fa più i capricci
<cristian_c> uhm ok
<cristian_c> può darsi che dipenda dall'aver collegato il secondo monitor
<dimitri> contrordine anche con un solo monitor fa le bizze
<dimitri> il prob è che si comporta in modo strano e non lo fa sempre
<massimo18> dimitri: controlla bene il cavo
<dimitri> cristian_c,  non abbiamo risolto non è un prob del doppio monitor è un prob del driver a questo punto
<lorenzo-2357> Dovrei ripristinare la grafica allo stato primordiale, eliminare pacchetti inutili insomma vorrei avere ubuntu come appena installato... consigli?
<dimitri> massimo18, non è un problema di cavo per farti capire se prendi un elenco di calc e cancelli tre righe non le vedi cancellate ma lui le ha cancellate
<dimitri> passi col mouse sopra alle altre e cambiano ma solo se passi il mouse sopra
<dimitri> o se iconi la finestra e la riapri
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: fai reinstallazione pulita alla winzoz e via
<dimitri> non è un prob hardware è software
<massimo18> ahhh  allora forse è il refresh
<cristian_c> jester-, mi pare che esista computer-janitor
<dimitri> si è roba di refresh
<cristian_c> non l'ho mai utilizzato però
<lorenzo-2357> jester- c'è un comando che lo fa in automatico?
<jester-> cristian_c: ????
<cristian_c> dimitri, ho un'idea: se tu facessi reconfigure x-serer-xorg  (non ricordo mai il ocmando preciso)?
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: lol
<cristian_c> forse si risolverebbe no?
<cristian_c> jester-, no, forse non è janitor, ma ricordo che c'era un tool di pulizia del computer (inteso come pacchetti)
<dimitri> dimmi tanto a questo punto non ho prob uso la scheda video come una vga classica
<cristian_c> dicevo x-server :D
<dimitri> ripeto il tutto è nato dall'upgrade dalla 10.10 alla 11.04
<lorenzo-2357> jester- :(
<cristian_c> per esperienza dialtri utenti, gli upgrade non sempre riescono
<dimitri> e leggo che 11.04 ha problemi con la nvidia
<jester-> cristian_c: serve a un casso, basta dare un apt-get autoremove che toglie tutta la roba zombie
<dimitri> o sbaglio ?
<cristian_c> comunque puoi sempre riconfigurare il video
<dimitri> ho nvidia xserver settings e da li ho tolto il secondo monitor
<cristian_c> dimitri, non so se il comando va dato per forza dalla modalità di ripristino
<dimitri> che comando debbo dare ?
<jester-> dimitri: che driver nvidia hai installato
<dimitri> jester-, come lo vedo ?
<jester-> dimitri: come dire che non hai installato nulla corca nvidia? e che tipo di scheda è
<jester-> circa*
<dimitri> jester-,  vado avanti con la conf monitor da 2 anni con la 9.04
<dimitri> e non ha mai dato prob
<dimitri> comunque vedo che c'e' nvidia driver version 275.19
<cristian_c> dimitri, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, in fondo è una prova che si può fare per vedere se torna tutto a posto
<nicotano> va fatta da consolle ctrl+alt+F2
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657914/
<dimitri> cristian_c, mi da degli errore
<dimitri> ho fatto un paste
<cristian_c> come dice nicotano, va fatta in console
<cristian_c> allora è come pensavo io, va fatta per forza o in console o in modalità di ripristino
<nicotano> cristian_c,  si certo
<lorenzo-2357> ripristinare ubuntu alle condizioni inziali, come appena installato... senza perdere dati, è possibile?
<dimitri> raga non fatemi perdere tutto
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357, vuoi dire gnome?
<dimitri> faccio prima a sdraiare con un altro hd tutto e fare una installazione fresca di ubu 11.04
<dimitri> anzi a sto punto di uvu 10.10 e passo a 11 quando risolve
<cristian_c> è un reconfigure, al massimo fai una copia dei dati personali
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, sì insomma la grafica, eliminare temi installati a posteriori o pacchetti inutili! :)
<cristian_c> ma per sicurezza
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  1 secondo
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano yes :)
<nicotano> lorenzo-2357,  per riportare gnome a default rinominare o eliminare nella home le dir nascoste  .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd e poi riavviare la sessione
<nicotano> verranno ricreate con le impostazioni di default
<lorenzo-2357> nicotano, tutto qui? Grazie :)
<nicotano> :)
<lorenzo-2357> :
<lorenzo-2357> :)
<dimitri> allora boys faccio una cosa..... reinstallo tutto da zero con una nuova aprtizione e vedo che succede e se da ancora il prob. se non risolve almeno perdo meno tempo e so che non è un prob di conf ma un bug della 11.04
<massimo18> uhm
<dimitri> ripeto con la 10.10 andava alla grande
<dimitri> nessun prob
<oscarone> salve a tutti, nonostante i miei trascorsi informatici  di smanettone questo Linux mi risulta abbastanza difficoltoso e pensare che molti di voi che non hanno la mia età l'interfaccia  st506 non sanno cosè comunque volevo porre un quesito
<Matt_91> oscarone: ponilo questo quesito
<oscarone> allora chiavetta onda mt503hsa wvdial, invio, riconoscimento modem connessione avvio pppd , pppd died code error 02  fine echo , ma questo code n 02 a che errore corrisponde? grazie
<Matt_91> oscarone: allora è un bel po che non uso più wvdial, però... cosa c'è nel file: /etc/ppp/options ? me lo metti su pastebin?
<Matt_91> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> oscarone: no scusa, ho sbagliato, il file è questo :) /etc/wvdial.conf
<oscarone> esatto è lo script che ho editato ricorda il config.sys del dos, windows ecc abbi pazienza non sono pratico del forum e lo script si trova su un'altro computer quindi potrei impiegare un pò di tempo
<Matt_91> oscarone: copiarlo su una chiavetta/floppy?
<oscarone> si ok ma devo avviare il sistema
<oscarone> senti Matt_91 ma come lo "pasto" ora che ho i due script nella chiavetta usb?
<bobbybong> ! paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oscarone> qundi non come file ma come testo ok grazie
<oscarone> ragazzi ho "postato" ma il sito mi ha chiesto altra pwd e user id per il launch pad va bè dategli un occhio adesso però ho da fare arrivederci,domani mi ricollego grazie a tutti :-)
<favillo> ho problemi a usare un programma...potete darmi una mano?vlc non mi produce l'audio..
<Aizram> mancano i codec forse?
<enzuccio> salve
<enzuccio> allora HO UN hd esterno di 500 GB una parte lo vorrei dedicare a kubuntu e unA parte condivisa tra win e kubuntu stesso.......ho fatto tre partizioni manuali una da 20 gb per / una da 50 gb per home e 3 gb per swap
<enzuccio> fatto bene?
<enzuccio> inoltre la partizione in comune ho già delle cose sopra e nn vorrei perderle.....come faccio a farla vedere da entrambi i SO????
<enzuccio> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare??????
<karelnando> ho problemi con 11.04
<karelnando> c'è qualcuno?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<karelnando> ok grazie sono neofita di questo canale.
<karelnando> ho aggiornato alla 11.04. non mi parte più. rimane bloccato sulla schermata viola con la scritta ubuntuj e 5 pallini rossi
<bobbybong> karelnando, hai provato a riavviare in recovery mode
<karelnando> non so come si fa
<enzuccio> bobby bong scusami potrei chiederti una cosa?
<karelnando> ok ho trovato
<karelnando> devo fare ripara pacchetti danneggiati?
<bobbybong> all'avvio vedi l'elenco dei sistemi operativi ? se no premi shift e poi quando appare l'elenco dei sistemi operativi cerchi recoveri la stringa sotto ubuntu
<bobbybong> penso sia un problema di grafica
<enzuccio> bobbybong posso chiederti una cosa???? scusami se vado unpò di fretta ma ho il so in fase di installazione
<bobbybong> enzuccio, io non installerei su un disco esterno
<karelnando> ho fatto qualcosa con la grafica vedeo se cosa succede
<enzuccio> perchè?
<ubuntuit> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come si installa java 6 .26 su ubuntu
<karelnando> no fa la stessa cosa.
<bobbybong> karelnando, allora vai sul kernel di ubuntu e premi e
<karelnando> ok provo
<bobbybong> ti sposti con le frecce e aggiungi alle opzioni nomodeset
<ubuntuit> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come si installa java 6 .26 su ubuntu
<bobbybong> se parte così dovrai modificare il file di configurazione di grub
<bobbybong> ubuntuit, apri synaptic e lo cerchi
<karelnando> devo andare in "chainload into GRUB 2" ?
<bobbybong> nella riga che c'quiet splash
<karelnando> nel recovery mode?
<bobbybong> sul kernel che useresti a partire ti metti sopra e premi e il tasto e
<karelnando> ah ok
<karelnando> ok ci sono entrato ma non c'è quiet splash c'è uuid, kernel, initrd e quiet
<bobbybong> li
<bobbybong> alla fine di quella riga scrivi nomodeset
<ubuntuit> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come si installa java 6 .26 su ubuntu
<bobbybong> !repeat | ubuntuit
<ubot-it> ubuntuit: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<karelnando> mi devo mettere su kernel e premere e?
<bobbybong> si
<ubuntuit> ho solamente xhi
<ubuntuit> chiesto se mi dai una risposta che non mi serve richiedo
<ubuntuit> e vedo se la gente mi sa rispondere è inutili che fai così
<karelnando> ok alla fien del file c'è scritto ro quiet splash e ho scritto nomodeset
<bobbybong> ok karelnando leggi sotto non ricordo cosa devi pigiare per salvare e fare il boot
<ugone> ubuntuit, !java
<ugone> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<karelnando> ho premuto b per boot (dita incrociate)
<karelnando> non va  :(
<karelnando> non me l'aveva salvato
<karelnando> riprovo
<bobbybong> karelnando, sei sicuro di avere salvato l'opzione che hai editato prima di fare il boot?
<bobbybong> leggi sotto dopo che hai editato
<karelnando> ma sotto non c'è scritto niente.sopra c'è scirtto cge se premo esc esce
<bobbybong> c'è scritto che devi premere F10 o ctr X
<karelnando> no non c'è scritto. però ora provo
<bobbybong> ho avviato un pc ora
<bobbybong> per vedere
<karelnando> non lo salva
<karelnando> se premo tab mi da error 11 unrecognized device string. ma dopo nomodeset devo mettere qualche carattere. al'inizio della tringa c'è <
<lorenzo-2357> sono spariti i pulsanti delle finestre...
<dario_> ciao
<dario_> ciao
<lorenzo-2357> mi servirebbe una mano per far apparire i pulsanti delle finestre...
<lorenzo-2357> ciao
<bobbybong> karelnando, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,405081.0.html leggi questo
<karelnando> ok per il momento grazie vado a leggere
<karelnando> ho letto ma a me non succede niente. Ma è sull'installazione sul fisso che mi da l'errore non sul cd
<bobbybong> leggi la parte di grub 2
<bobbybong> era quello che cercavo di farti fare io
<karelnando> si ho letto ma premo ctrl x ma non fa assoltamente nulla
<lorenzo-2357> non ho più i pulsanti nella barra delle finestre  cosa si può fare?
<karelnando> niente. torno indietro e ritorno li e il comando nomodeset c'è. quindi torno indietro faccio b parte ma si blocca dove era prima
<bobbybong> non è quello il problema
<karelnando> posso fare qualcosa dal cd?
<bobbybong> karelnando, potresti installare sopra senza formattare
<karelnando> me lo aggiorna o me lo installa a fianco? io ci lavoro :(
<bobbybong> ci installi sopra perdi tutti iprogrammi avevi installato dopo ma non i tuoi dati nella home
<karelnando> dopo l'aggiornamento non ho installato nulla. non è proprio mai partito. ma sulla 10.10 si.
<bobbybong> torna quando installi quello avevi gia installato nella tua home hai le configurazioni
<karelnando> non ho capito
<bobbybong> ti torna come nuova
<bobbybong> e se reinstalli cosa avevoi installato a parte nella tua home ci sono rimaste le configurazioni
<karelnando> allora perdo tutto quello che avevo installato sulla 10.10
<bobbybong> ti cancella /var se hai apache sopra non va bene
<karelnando> apahce no ma mysql si
<bobbybong> e /etc e /usr
<bobbybong> allora è meglio che fai altro
<bobbybong> ma non so
<karelnando> ok grazie. faccio una richiesta nuova sul forum perchè ho cercato ma quello che serve a me non mi pare che cisia. grazie comunque
<Aizram> sera :D
<XLink_Kai_Help> ciao
<XLink_Kai_Help> questo è ubuntu italiano?
<bobbybong> si
<enzotib> yes, it is
<XLink_Kai_Help> i love italiano perché ho nessun italiano posso semplicemente parlare e leggere e scrivere.
<bobbybong> ! chat | XLink_Kai_Help
<ubot-it> XLink_Kai_Help: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<XLink_Kai_Help> dispiace. Mi è stato diretto qui.
<lorenzo-2357> Salve, a me non funzionano gli effetti di compiz...
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, che versione di ubuntu?
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357,  e che scheda video?
<lorenzo-2357> 11.04 :)
<lorenzo-2357> la scheda non lo so, però so che mi funzionavano...
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, versione 11.04, la scheda video non saprei... però so dovrebbero andarmi...
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, lspci | grep -i vga
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, la xpress 200 è troppo vecchia. i driver non sono compatibili con le ultime versioni di Xorg
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, sì ma qualche effetto ce l'avevo però...
<K99Brain> su quale versione?
<K99Brain> i driver open forse vanno su quella
<K99Brain> ma non i driver proprietari
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, sempre questa, parlo di una settimana fa...
<K99Brain> e nel frattempo cosa hai fatto?
<K99Brain> hai attivato i driver prorpietari?
<lorenzo-2357> ho dovuto riavviare la grafica perché ad un certo punto non riuscivo più ad accedere al desktop...
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, ho dovuto riavviare la grafica perché ad un certo punto non riuscivo più ad accedere al desktop...
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, ho reinstallato pochi minuti fa, sia configurazione compiz compig, che compiz-fusion, che emerald, però compiz non va...
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain ci sei più?
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, con la xpress il driver video è per forza l'open
<K99Brain> ma magari tu hai qualche altro problema
<K99Brain> perche hai reinstallato?
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, ok ...quindi che faccio?
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, da terminale: glxgears
<K99Brain> vedi se girano le ruote
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, girano :)
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > effetti
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, metti aggiuntivi
<K99Brain> lorenzo-2357, se ti dà errore dillo
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, non c'è la voce effetti...
<K99Brain> può essere che sono rimasto indietro io, dato che ancora sono alla 10.04
<K99Brain> ma dovrebbe esserci una voce effetti visivi, in alto
<K99Brain> roba del genere
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, è qui il problema, ricordo infatti che nelle versioni precedenti bastava spuntari effetti visivi... invece nella 11.04 l'hanno tolta quella voce... :(
<K99Brain> non è che hai unity?
<K99Brain> quello funziona diversamente
<K99Brain> hai la barra strana a sinistra?
<lorenzo-2357> No, l'ho tolta e all'accensione uso Ubuntu (classico)
<K99Brain> uhm, ok
<K99Brain> allora non lo so
<K99Brain> non ho idea
<lorenzo-2357> umh, shit! :)
<K99Brain> prova ad avviare compiz a mano\
<K99Brain> compiz --replace &
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, per partire è partito, solo che ora non ho più i pulsanti nelle barre delle finestre :)
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> hai detto che usi emerald?
<K99Brain> aspetta ch non ricordo bene il comando
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, sì
<K99Brain> compiz --replace -c emerald &
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, non è successo granché ...
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> non parte emerald?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<K99Brain> allora prova questo:
<K99Brain> emerald --replace &
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, mi ha risposto 6938, poi è andato a capo...
<K99Brain> ma i pulsanti non sono apparsi?
<lorenzo-2357> K99Brain, no
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, K99Brain, scusate l'intromissione, se non sbaglio i pulsanti e tutta quella parte superiore alla finestra sono i decorators
<K99Brain> si
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, forse andrebbe bene lanciarli con
<PaoloRotolo> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<PaoloRotolo> dovrebbe risolvere tutto
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, per ora mi ha restituito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658151/ provo ad installare ciò che manca...
<PaoloRotolo> non ho mai sentito emerald ma è possibile che abbia rimosso compiz?
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, ho letto in giro che sono compatibiili...
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, K99Brain, comunque ho ridato il comando sono riapparse :)
<PaoloRotolo> bene :D
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> on mi si apre piu la pagina ora e data in ubuntu 11.04
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, l'unica cosa è che una volta chiuso il terminale, mi è tornato tutto come prima... :(
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, e se lo metti in alt-f2?
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, non mi va alt-f2
<PaoloRotolo> perchè no?
<lorenzo-2357> boh
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, usi natty?
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, sarebbe l'11.04
<lorenzo-2357> ?
<PaoloRotolo> si
<lorenzo-2357> allora sì
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, mah, se lo spingi dovrebbe apparirti qualcosa in unity
<lorenzo-2357> nulla
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, cerca scorciatoie da tastiera
<PaoloRotolo> alla voce "mostra il pannello esegui applicazione"
<PaoloRotolo> che tasto è associato?
<zul_> chi sa usare git?
<lorenzo-2357> Non c'è quella voce :(
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, non c'è quella voce... :(
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, è nella sezione desktop
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, io ora ho ubuntu in inglese, non ti so dire com'è tradotto esattamente in italiano
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, sezioni: Accessibilità, Ambiente grafico, Audio... e basta
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, vedi in ambiente grafico
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, a me è la nona
<lorenzo-2357> ce ne ho 8, lancia il visualizzatore di manuali, Cartella home, blocca lo shermo, termina la sessione, lancia il browser, lancia il client e.mail, lancia la calcolatrice, cerca...
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, mah, ma hai unity vero?
<lorenzo-2357> Ho parzialmente risolto, l'unico problema è che ho paura che se chiudo il terminale mi ritrovo di nuovo senza le barre...
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, adesso rifunziona pure alt-f2, ma con quello rendo tutto definitivo?
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, ah, quindi te chiudi il terminale e ti chiude i decorators?
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, dai    gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<lorenzo-2357> credo di sì, prima mi ha fatto così con compiz, l'avevo dato da terminale e una volta chiuso, sono spariti gli effetti...
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, e potrai anche chiudere il terminale dato che te lo mette in background
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, e per Compiz?
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, cosa?
<lorenzo-2357> Ora ho un terminale dove ho dato compiz --replace, però se lo chiudo risiamo da capo a 12...
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, dai  compiz --replace &
<PaoloRotolo> locobot_1, e potrai anche chiudere il terminale
<PaoloRotolo> locobot_1, scusa, lorenzo-2357 ↑
<lorenzo-2357> ok, sembra andare, comunque sono rispariti gli effetti credo... mannaggia :\
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, No, qualcosa c'è... :)
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, se manca qualcosa prova a riconfigurartelo dalle impostazioni di compiz :)
<lorenzo-2357> PaoloRotolo, ok...
<lorenzo-2357> Grazie PaoloRotolo, K99Brain
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Kalce> esiste un programmino di count down ?
<PaoloRotolo> lorenzo-2357, di nulla :)
<PaoloRotolo> Kalce, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> Kalce, usi Unity?
<Kalce> PaoloRotolo, no uso ancora ubuntu 10.04 con gnome
<PaoloRotolo> Kalce, posso consigliarti 1.4.6-1 (qshutdown
<PaoloRotolo> qshutdown*
<PaoloRotolo> Kalce, sudo apt-get install qshutdown
<Kalce> PaoloRotolo, grazie.... finisco di installare gli aggiornamenti poi lo installo e lo provo.....
<Kalce> grazie molto intanto....
<PaoloRotolo> Kalce, di nulla :)
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<OzLoT> heylà
<OzLoT> c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<OzLoT> oh beh la questione è più che semplice
<[anubi]> scusate qualcuno mi può dire se real-debrid funziona ? http://real-debrid.fr/
<[anubi]> ho qualche problema con i dns ...
<OzLoT> ero intenzionato ad assemblare un pc portatile open source con sistema operativo ubuntu
<OzLoT> avevo bisogno di qualche delucidazione e qualche consiglio sugli hardware compatibili
<spigola> salve a tutti
<spigola> ho un problema con la mia webcam. Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Kalce>  esiste un programmino di count down ?
<OzLoT> non riuscivo più a scrivere
<bobbybong> http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO.html
<OzLoT> grazie mille bobbybong
<OzLoT>  ;)
<OzLoT> però una cosa...non mi sembra una versione di documento aggiornata
<OzLoT> magari mi sbaglio,però..mi serviva qualcosa di più specifico sugli ultimi hardware in circolazione..mi serve principalmente per motivi di studio (quest'anno mi iscriverò a ingegneria informatica)
<OzLoT> però volevo assemblare un pc portatile con prestazioni in grado di consentirmi di poter eseguire ogni tipo di processo e operazione senza far soffrire troppo il sistema
<spigola> nessuno x il mio problema?
<bobbybong> ! chat | OzLoT
<ubot-it> OzLoT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spigola> buonasera a tutti
<esulu> ciao
<enzo> salve
<enzo> ho problemi ad installare java su kubuntu
<enzo> mi dice
<enzo> : Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<enzo> come posso risolvere??????
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-04
<filo1234> !sudo | enzo
<ubot-it> enzo: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<enzo> filo nn ho capito......perdonami
<enzo> io devo installare questo sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"  && sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<enzo> alla fine mi da È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi: I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  sun-java6-jdk : Dipende: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1lucid1) ma non sta per essere installato  sun-java6-jre : Dipende: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1lucid1) ma non sta per essere installato oppure                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1lucid1) ma non è installabile                  Racc
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install -f
<enzo> a ok
<enzo> ora mi da
<enzo> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<enzo> cosa significa=?
<enzo> qualcuno mi può rispondere
<glpiana> ola
<onebitnoob> buondi
<onebitnoob> mi serve una zampa
<onebitnoob> ho installato kubuntu ma mi dava un errore nell'installazione di grub
<onebitnoob> ho provato la procedura di ripristino del sito
<onebitnoob> ma dopo chroot mi dice che grub-install e' inesistente
<onebitnoob> che bisogna installlarlo
<jester-> onebitnoob: se sei in chroot correttamante dai prima apt-get install grub-pc
<filo1234> onebitnoob: hai usato lo stesso cd che hai usato per l'installazione e che ti dava errore sul grub?
<onebitnoob> filo1234: no sto usando una ubuntu
<onebitnoob> quel cd mi e' sembrato difettoso
<filo1234> eh mi sa che pure questo
<filo1234> comunque fai come ha detto jester-
<onebitnoob> jester-: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<onebitnoob> non me lo installa
<filo1234> ma sei in rete?
<onebitnoob> caboli
<filo1234> -.-
<onebitnoob> ma suo grub-install esiste
<onebitnoob> filo1234: cosa intendi in rete?
<filo1234> onebitnoob: cosa intenderò....
<jester-> onebitnoob: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<filo1234> onebitnoob: se sei connesso a internet
<jester-> onebitnoob: apt-get update
<onebitnoob> filo1234: sono connesso con pennetta
<filo1234> ok
<onebitnoob> ok sta scaricando
<onebitnoob> oggi mi sento un po rintontito
<filo1234> ...oggi?
<filo1234> lol
<onebitnoob> :D
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> non ho ancora capito coe far funzionare la microsd nel lettore interno
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha delle idee su come fare?
<cristian_c> non compare la finestra di nautilus quando inserisco l'adattatore sd nel lettore
<cristian_c> non so proprio come fare
<cristian_c> sopratutto non ho capito qual'è la causa all'origine di questo problema
<onebitnoob> jester-: ok fatto e adesso?
<onebitnoob> mi da gli stessi errori di prima
<jester-> onebitnoob: sempre in chroot
<jester-> ?
<onebitnoob> sono uscito e rientrato ma lo stesso problema
<jester-> onebitnoob: lo devi installare adesso
<jester-> onebitnoob: grub-install /dev/sda
<onebitnoob> jester-: non lo installa
<jester-> e poi update-grub
<onebitnoob> jester-: sotto chroot mi dice che non e' installato e se ceroco di installarlo mi da lo stesso problema
<jester-> onebitnoob: grub-install /dev/sda  hai dato?
<onebitnoob> jester-: si
<jester-> onebitnoob: apt-get install grub-pc lo ha installato?
<onebitnoob> Il programma "grub-install" può essere trovato nei seguenti pacchetti:
<onebitnoob> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<jester-> onebitnoob: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<onebitnoob> jester-: provo a cacellare e rifare l'update
<jester-> onebitnoob: apt-get updatte
<jester-> apt-get install grub-pc
<onebitnoob> massimo18: o,o
<cristian_c> va beh, domando dall'altra parte, forse avrò più fortuna ::::)
<onebitnoob> jester-: nada :/
<cristian_c> troppi due punti
<onebitnoob> benedetto pc
<jester-> onebitnoob: controlla md5sum della iso, se giusto masterizza su un non cd RW e reinstalla che ha cannato qualcosa
<onebitnoob> ok
<onebitnoob> a dopos
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<elv> Ciao ho bisogno di impostare la modulazione della mia scheda wireless su 802.11n ho usato "sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11n" ma ottengo "Error for wireless request "Set Modulation" (8B2F) : invalid argument "11n". "
<jester-> elv: se trasmettore e ricevitore supportano protocollo N lo dovrebbe fare in automatico
<jester-> trasmettitore*
<elv> jester-: perchè su windows per esempio dalle opzioni si poteva scegliere la modulazione, come faccio a essere sicuro che lavori effettivamente a 300 Mb/s
<elv> il router supporta N e anche la scheda intel 5100agn
<elv> iwconfig mi da Bit Rate=65 Mb/s
<elv> io ho bisogno di sfruttare 802.11n
<jester-> elv: di solito dovrebbe settare le opzioni piu vantaggiose supportate dal driver
<elv> jester-: sarebbe bello, però quel bit rate a 65 mi convince poco c'è un modo per controllare effettivamente la velocità di scambio?
<jester-> elv: man iwlist
<jester-> alla voce SYNOPSIS
<elv> iwlist wlan0 modu wlan0     unknown modulation information.
<elv> iwlist wlan0 rate  --> wlan0     unknown bit-rate information.   Current Bit Rate:65 Mb/s
<jester-> elv: sudo iwlist wlan0  opzione
<elv> ottengo lo stesso output anche cons sudo
<elv> iwconfig se provo a settare 802.11g mi dice SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Rieccomi
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> volevo una mano con firefox da un pò qualsiasi parola scrivo nella barra indirizzi nn viene trovata e mi rimanda alla pagina di telecom
<Diels-Alder> ho cambiato in about:config il valore keyword.URL mettendo il link di google come da guida ufficiale mozilla
<Diels-Alder> ma non va lo stesso
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno sa come risolvere^
<Diels-Alder> ?
<bobbybong> non uso firefox
<Diels-Alder> grazie lo stesso
<bobbybong> prova chromium
<bobbybong> ! opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<Diels-Alder> uso chromium
<Diels-Alder> ma usiamo il PC in due e ognuno usa un browser
<Diels-Alder> quindi mi serve che mi funzioni anche firefox
<Diels-Alder> cosa sono gli opendns?
<Diels-Alder> bobbybong: dove metto questi DNS? enl router? o sul PC?
<bobbybong> sono dei server che risolvono i nomi dei domini internet adesso sei indirizzato sui dns della telecom ci sono cose da impostare nel route
<Diels-Alder> ok mi dai una mano per farlo che non l'ho mai fatto?
<bobbybong> leggi la wiki
<Diels-Alder> ti va?
<Diels-Alder> mi dai il link al wiki?
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, devi entrare nel router cecare i dns che usa e mettere questi opendns
<bobbybong> non c'è la wiki
<bobbybong> cercare
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, ti colleghi al router tramite browser digitando l'indirizzo ip nella barra degli indirizzi
<bobbybong> poi metti utente e password per loggarti è utile il manuale del router per conoscere la password di default se non la hai mai cambiata
<SolJoker> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> sisi bobbybong sono già nel router ma non trovo dove cambiare i dns
<Diels-Alder> questo è tutto
<Diels-Alder> sitecom WL-354
<bobbybong> il router è tuo o è della telecom?
<Diels-Alder> mio
<bobbybong> allora cerca bene che c'è la parte dei dns
<delfino83_> salve io volevo sapere come creare un piccolo server aziendale tramite ubuntu server
<Diels-Alder> no
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, adesso non posso entrare in un router perché non sono a casa nella mia rete per dirti in quale parte si trova
<Diels-Alder> ho solo DDNS che è la pagina di configurazione di dyndns
<SolJoker1> qualcuno da un'occhiata al mio fstab?
<bobbybong> non è quello
<SolJoker1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658605/
<Diels-Alder> appunto
<bobbybong> da parte dela dsl
<bobbybong> ?
<Diels-Alder> quello lo usavo per connettermi al PC in remoto
<Diels-Alder> ma sul vecchio router
<bobbybong> il mio mi ricordo che è diviso per appendici dsl wifi sicurezza ecc.
<Diels-Alder> Abilita NAT -- Inoltro porta -- server virtuale -- Special Applications -- Application Layer Gateway -- UPnP -- Quality of Service -- Modalità
<bobbybong> no
<Diels-Alder> questo è nel menù impostazioni avanzate
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, peccato che siamo OT
<bobbybong> cerca bene vedi che la trovi quell'impostazione
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, cosi su due piedi ti direi di rinominare la cartella .mozilla per rimanere in ambito ubuntu
<delfino83_> ma ubuntu server e possibile trasformarlo in una veste grafica?
<bobbybong> e vedi come va poi i pasticci sul router li fai se ti va
<filo1234> delfino83_: a che pro?
<Diels-Alder> uhm bobbybong no non c'è
<filo1234> delfino83_: a quel punto installi una versione desktop
<Diels-Alder> ma prima mi andava sarà un problema di FF
<Diels-Alder> dai non andiamo troppo OT
<Diels-Alder> grazie lo stesso ciao
<bobbybong> Diels-Alder, rinomina quella cartella
<bobbybong> .mozilla
<Diels-Alder> ok
<delfino83_> filo1234 cioè volevo dire se io installo la ubuntu server e successivamente webmin posso gestire il server in modo non testuale?
<filo1234> delfino83_: si
<SolJoker1> qualcuno da un'occhiata al mio fstab? http://paste.ubuntu.com/658605/
<filo1234> SolJoker1: si ma cosa dovremmo trovarci?
<SolJoker1> mi da errore all'avvio
<SolJoker1> e vorrei capire perché
<delfino83_> filo1234 quindi io installo ubuntu server eppoi tramite terminale e il comando sudo apt-get install webmin
<delfino83_> eppoi gestisco tutto tramite webmin giusto!?
<SolJoker1> non la monta, e non mi fa accedere al SO se non annullo l'operazione del montaggio
<SolJoker1> premendo S
<SolJoker1> soluzioni?
<filo1234> SolJoker1: commenta la riga che hai aggiunto per /media/sda5 poi vediamo
<SolJoker1> in che senso commenta?
<filo1234> #/dev/sda5
<filo1234> # <-----commento
<SolJoker1> dopo il commento devo aspettarmi risposta dal sistema?
<filo1234> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658611/
<filo1234> devi modificare fstab
<SolJoker1> allora, io non sono praticissimo
<SolJoker1> cmq il commento non ha dato risposta da terminale
<SolJoker1> cosa dovrei fare quindi?
<filo1234> il commento devi metterlo in fstab
<SolJoker1> :D
<SolJoker1> scusa
<filo1234> sei con questo sistema ora?
<SolJoker1> dove lo vado ad inserire
<SolJoker1> si certo
<filo1234> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658611/
<filo1234> dove l'ho messo io
<SolJoker1> fatto
<SolJoker1> adesso dovrei riavviare?
<filo1234> aspetta
<SolJoker1> per vedere se da errori?
<SolJoker1> alla chiusura nel terminale ho un sacco di errori
<filo1234> SolJoker1: dai sudo mount -a  e dimmi cosa dice
<SolJoker1> non dice nulla
<SolJoker1> esegue senza risposta
<filo1234> ok allora era quella partizione il problema
<filo1234> ora.. cosa dovrebbe esserci in quella partizione?
<SolJoker1> dati
<SolJoker1> niente SO
<filo1234> spe
<andreina> buon giorno a tt nn riesco a fr funzionare la web me la riconosciuta ma nn riesco a frla funzionare mi potete aiutare?
<filo1234> SolJoker1: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5   cosa da?
<SolJoker1> tipo fs errato
<andreina> <andreina> buon giorno a tt nn riesco a fr funzionare la web me la riconosciuta ma nn riesco a frla funzionare mi potete aiutare?
<filo1234> ok allora non è in ext4
<SolJoker1> ma dice anche
<SolJoker1> superblocco su /dev/sda5 danneggiato
<SolJoker1> ho fatto un ridimensionamento con gparted (ma non si montava nemmeno prima)
<andreina> <filo1234>buon giorno a tt nn riesco a fr funzionare la web me la riconosciuta ma nn riesco a frla funzionare mi potete aiutare?
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<SolJoker1> cacchio è ntfs!!!
<SolJoker1> scusa filo1234
<SolJoker1> :)
<SolJoker1> provo a modificare fstab con ntfs
<SolJoker1> vediamo se va!
<SolJoker1> :D
<filo1234> SolJoker1: no fai amano prima
<andreina>  <bobbybong>ma la riconosciuta la web
<filo1234> SolJoker1: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sda5 /media/sda5   cosa da?
<SolJoker1> nessun errore
<SolJoker1> e carica sda5
<filo1234> SolJoker1: ok allora fai
<SolJoker1> e monta sda5
<SolJoker1> ok
<SolJoker1> grazie mille
<FloodBotIt1> SolJoker1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<andreina> <bobbybong>ma la web me la riconosciuta che devo fre scaricare i driver
<bobbybong> se l'avesse riconosciuta funzionerebbe o no?
<filo1234> andreina: non capisco te l'ha riconosciuta ma non riesci a farla funzionare...in che contesto?
<filo1234> e ancora se l'ha riconosciuta, vuol dire che il kernel ha il driver
<andreina> <filo1234>se per esempio accendo la chat di skype la cam si attiva ma vede tto nero quindi e da configurare nn si vede proprio invece se vado su windos funziona
<andreina> <filo1234>nn riesco nemmeno a confidurarla e nn capisco il xche
<filo1234> andreina: chiudi skype
<andreina> <filo1234>ok dopo
<filo1234> andreina: apri un terminale
<andreina> <filo1234>dopo
<filo1234> dai questo comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<filo1234> quando apre skype controlla se la cam si vede
<andreina> <filo1234>mi ha riaperto skype
<andreina> filo1224 e mi ha scritto qsto classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS64
<filo1234> si ma controlla se la cam funziona
<andreina> <filo1234> e come
<filo1234> da skype scusa
<filo1234> ha aperto skype???
<andreina> <filo1234>si
<filo1234> vai su skype e sulla configurazione video e vedi un po'
<filo1234> andreina: il comando che hai dato nel terminale ha aperto skype?
<andreina> <filo1234>si esatto sono andata su skype opzioni e sono andata sui video ma la cam e nera non funziona
<filo1234> non è che hai chiuso il terminale e hai riaperto skype dal menù?
<andreina> <filo1234>no me lo aperto automaticamente il terminale
<andreina> <filo1234>nn vorrei che a riconosciuto che ce collegata una web ma magari nn e qsta
<filo1234> richiudi
<filo1234> chiudi terminale e skype...
<filo1234> riapri un terminale dai questo export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<filo1234> vedi se cambia la pappardella
<filo1234> andreina: ah hai una 32bit o una 64bit?
<andreina> filo 1234 un 64 bit e mi ha riaperto skype
<filo1234> ok allora chiudi chiudi
<filo1234> se hai una 64bit dai questo LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<andreina> <filo1234> mi ha riaperto skype
<filo1234> eh
<andreina> <filo1234>  e qndi che faccio
<filo1234> vai su video e controlla
<andreina> <filo1234> idem nn funziona nero
<andreina> <filo1234> io penso che nn e qsta la cam che ha trovato
<filo1234> allora ho esaurito le idee
<filo1234> e che cam avrebbe trovato?
<filo1234> !pastebin | andreina dai lsusb nel terminale e posta l'output
<ubot-it> andreina dai lsusb nel terminale e posta l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreina> <filo1234> usb camera 046d/089d
<andreina> filo1234http://paste.ubuntu.com/658625/
<filo1234> choudilo questo
<filo1234> andreina: dpkg -l | grep libv4l
<andreina> filo1234 che cosa devo fare devo chiudere il terminale?
<filo1234> ctrl +c
<filo1234> e chiudi quello in cui hai dato il comando prima
<andreina> filo 1234 nn ti seguo devo chiudere il terminale?
<filo1234> andreina: si se ce l'hai ancora aperto, ovvio
<filo1234> per lo meno quello in cui hai dato il comando LD_PRELOAD.....prima
<andreina> filo1234 chiuso
<filo1234> ok ora aprine un altro e postami dpkg -l | grep libv4l && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<andreina> filo1234 ftto ora
<filo1234> postamelo
<filo1234> !paste | andreina
<ubot-it> andreina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreina> filo1234http://paste.ubuntu.com/658630/
<filo1234> andreina: ma da dove hai installato skype?
<andreina> filo1234 ubuntu center
<giusf> salve
<giusf> Help sulla 11.10 nun funziona il riproduttore di filmati
<ranxerox> io uso vlc
<giusf> vlc funziona
<ranxerox> a me si
<giusf> anche banshee
<giusf> funziona
<giusf> hai la 11.10?
<ranxerox> si
<ranxerox> ma uso kubuntu
<giusf> tu funziona il riproduttore filmati
<ranxerox> si
<giusf> io uso u buntu e non va
<giusf> va solo banshee e vlc
<giusf> qualcuno altro ha ubuntu 11.10?
<luca230103> ragazzi aiutatemi
<luca230103> il microfono non mi viene riconosciuto
<gigirock> luca230103, partecipiamo al tuo dramma umano,.......pc os versione kernel
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<gigirock> operatrici
<luca230103> grazie gigirock
<luca230103> ubuntu 11.04
<luca230103> ho davanti il pannello di gnome alsa
<luca230103> sembra tutto ok
<gigirock> luca230103, hai modo di provare il mic con altri os ?
<luca230103> si funziona
<luca230103> infatti ho provato anche un altro microfon
<gigirock> luca230103, laptop ?
<luca230103> ho aperto anche le preferenze audio il profilo e' stereo analogico output
<luca230103> si desktop
<gigirock> luca230103, il mic e' esterno quindi ?
<luca230103> si di quelli professionali faccio karaoke
<gigirock> ok devi impostare anche la periferica di input......
<luca230103> in inmput non mi viene visto niente
<gigirock> prova a scegliere un profilo con anche input
<luca230103> stereo analogoco input
<gigirock> ma c'e' la linguetta input ?
<luca230103> ora si che la vede ma non va
<gigirock> scegli la linguetta input
<luca230103> mi dice audio interno stereo analogico
<luca230103> su connettore che metto?
<gigirock> mic !
<luca230103> niente non va
<gigirock> luca230103, sai cos'e' un connettore ?
<luca230103> si
<luca230103> quale connett  ti riferisci?
<gigirock> ok in quel parametro lui vuole sapere quale connettore usera' come input
<luca230103> e' inserito dietro al pc
<luca230103> ho gia provato con mic 1 e mic 2
<luca230103> metre sotto su dispositivo mi dice audio interno
<gigirock> ok ma nel parametro connettore che cosa hai scelto ?
<luca230103> microfon 1
<luca230103> forse su gnome alsa devo config qualcosa
<gigirock> ok tutti i parametri sono giusti .... resta da considerare se quel mic e' compatibile con un pc
<luca230103> ?
<gigirock> il mic ha il connettore con tre fili ?
<luca230103> gigi ok il microfono delle cuffie va
<luca230103> mentre quello professional non va
<luca230103> strano..
<gigirock> puo 'darsi che il professional sia molto basso di livello.....
<luca230103> ?
<luca230103> va na bomba su xp
<luca230103> forse problema di amplificazione
<luca230103> ?
<gigirock> si controlla tra i vari parametri ce' un qualcosa tipo mic boost o preamp
<luca230103> e' gia' attivo
<luca230103> external amplifier devo selezion?
<luca230103> IEC958?
<gigirock> no quello no luca230103
<luca230103> SORROUND JACK MODE?
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> sono tutti parametri che n ho nella mia versione....
<luca230103> QUINDI NIENTE DA FARE?
<fabio_cc> !caps | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<gigirock> luca n ho il tuo hardware n posso intervenire
<luca230103> nvidia ck804 ac 97 audio controller
<fabio_cc> luca230103, che problema hai con l'audio?
<luca230103> e' possibile che non riconosce un microfono professionale?
<fabio_cc> luca230103, si collega al normale ingresso mic della scheda audio?
<luca230103> se inserisco il microfono esterno compreso nelle cuffie tutto ok
<luca230103> si
<fabio_cc> luca230103, quindi un altro mic ti funziona
<luca230103> appena inserisco il professionale con un riduttore di jack non va
<luca230103> si l'altro funziona
<jester1-> luca230103: sa di problema di spina
<fabio_cc> infatti
<jester1-> non servo no driver per il mic
<luca230103> dovrei cambiare il riduttore?
<fabio_cc> luca230103, sicuramente devi provarne un altro, per conferma
<fabio_cc> luca230103, poi vedi se puoi provare il mic da qualche altra parte
<jester1-> luca230103: prova che a fare congetture non si risolve
<luca230103> ok provo
<luca230103> avevate ragione!
<luca230103> era in riduttore
<luca230103> grazie!
<fabio_cc> luca230103, probabilmente il ridutttore è un pò deformato e non tocca bene
<attempt> alcuni pro si prendono l'alimentazione dalla presa del mixer attraverso la cannon.
<nyjkkyjn> scusate ho una stampante multifunzione lexmark x2500 e la sto installando tramite il file di supporto della x2600
<nyjkkyjn> solo che nel momento in cui mi dice di attaccarla alla presa USB la collego ma non me la riconosce...
<nyjkkyjn> mi ridice di collegarla ma è già collegata... da lsusb e cups la stampante viene riconosciuta ma è il driver giusto che manca...
<fabio_cc> nyjkkyjn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243920
<fabio_cc> nyjkkyjn, e anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2500
<nyjkkyjn> è vero ho visto su wiki.ubuntu-it.org e le istruzioni non sono proprio complete grazie infinite ho risolto vedendo su ubuntuforums...
<fabio_cc> nyjkkyjn, :)
<nyjkkyjn> grazie fabio_cc
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<mamalhuevo> Hie all
<assodibastoni> ciao a tutti
<assodibastoni> vorrei un informazione
<assodibastoni> puo' ubuntu coesistere con windows
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> ! installazione | assodibastoni
<ubot-it> assodibastoni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<assodibastoni> tutto chiaro grazie
<ubuntu_it> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa io dovrei fare dei cd audio in mp3 quale programma mi consigliate
<bobbybong> sound-juicer ubuntu_it
<ubuntu_it> grazie mille
<ubuntu_it> bobbybong , ma non crea cd
<ubuntu_it> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa io dovrei fare dei cd audio in mp3 quale programma mi consigliate
<bobbybong> per fare i cd audio usa il programma di masterizzazione
<ubuntu_it> bobbybong , non hai capito la mia domanda
<ubuntu_it> bobbybong , fa niente vedo se mi possono rispondere
<bobbybong> fai un cd dati con gli mp3 e hai il tuo cd audio di mp3 mentre se vuoi un cd audio prendi gli mp3 e li metti nel cde come cdaudio
<ubuntu_it> bobbybong , no perchè in pratica a me non serve mia sorella diceva che li faceva con nero 6 e li faceva con mp3 e diceva che gli entravano molte più canzoni in pratica li comprimeva
<bobbybong> su un cd ci stanno 700 mega circa non di più di 80 minuti di audio e stop poi non so di nero
<ubuntu_it> infatti è quello che gli dico ma lei insiste con questo nero bha...
<assodibastoni> per masterizzare gli mp3 su un cd audio puoi usare tranquillamente nero 6/7/8 o altra versione
<filo1234>  basta pure un copia e incolla se è per quello
<zul__> a tutti
<zul__> chi mi aiuta a installare un repository git_
<zul__> ?
<zul_> ciao
<zul_> chi mi da una mano su git?
<Selly> hola
<Selly> c è nessuno che può darmi una mano'
<bobbybong> ! nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Selly> cercavo di impostare il desktop cubo e mi sono ritrovato con il desktop vuoto,cè un modo per ripristinare'
<bobbybong> Selly, io uso kde
<bobbybong> non so
<Selly> ok np
<Selly> reinstallare tutto mi scoccia...
<bobbybong> !resetgnome | Selly
<ubot-it> Selly: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<bobbybong> prova questo
<Selly> ottimo
<Selly> lo provo subito tnx!!
<marcovaldo> ragazzi buonasera, lanciando l'autoremove da terminale compare la seguente scritta a che cosa sarà dovuto???
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658821/
<bobbybong> polipo non è installato bene
<marcovaldo> è cosa dovrei fare bobbybong?? tra parentesi non è che ci abbia capito bene come utilizzare polipo
<bobbybong> disinstallalo
<marcovaldo> ho provato con il classico apt-get remove ma niente...
<K99Brain> ma il file /etc/polipo/config esiste?
<marcovaldo> mi sa di no accidentalemente l'ho cancellato....
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<davyde> sera gentaglia
<davyde> volevo chiedervi una cosa.. mi hanno dato un hard disk usb in cui devo copiare un video.. pero' il proprietario del disco usa un mac e ubuntu mi dice che il disco e' in sola lettura
<drox> salve a tutti qualcuno sa come riuscire a far riconoscere a jack in entrata un ascheda firewire e in uscita la scheda audio di sistema?
<newfla> Ragazzi avete provato la nuova alpha?
<Claudinux> newfla, per supporto alla versione in sviluppo utilizza il canale #ubuntu-it+1
<newfla> ok anche se era una domanda così
<newfla> giusto per
<ubuntu_it> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa cerco un applicazione per il pannello per tenere sotto d'occhio le temperature di ram hard disk e cpu
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-05
<OzLoT> hey gente
<OzLoT> c'è nessuno?
<OzLoT> ho un certo bisogno di aiuto
<OzLoT> ho un amd athlon
<OzLoT> a quanto pare ha una struttura i 686
<OzLoT> e pare non vi siano versioni  compatibili
<OzLoT> mi sbaglio?
<OzLoT> per favore aiutatemi
<Carlin0> OzLoT, versioni compatibili di cosa ?
<OzLoT> per la struttura i 686
<OzLoT> non mi và di sprecare un altro cd O.o
<Carlin0> scarica la x86
<OzLoT> volevo sapere che mi conviene fare
<Carlin0> o la 10.04 o altre + nuove
<OzLoT> uhm
<OzLoT> la 11.04 non si può?
<OzLoT> c'è solo la versione a 32 e a 64 bit
<Carlin0> la 32 va benissimo
<Carlin0> però non conosco la 11.04 :P sono fermo alla 10.04 che è molto + stabile
<OzLoT> ok ma per un i686 può funzionare?
<Carlin0> certo...
<Carlin0> la 32 bit gira dapertutto
<Carlin0> la 64 solo sui dual core
<OzLoT> provato con versione amd64 e m'ha detto che manca il kernel
<OzLoT> ok io provo allora
<OzLoT> qualche consiglio in caso non dovesse andare?
<Carlin0> OzLoT, provala prima da cd live e testa la compatibilita hardware
<Carlin0> anzi se non vuoi consumare il cd..
<Carlin0> il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb ?
<OzLoT> non saprei
<OzLoT> non l'ho mai fatto
<OzLoT> e vabbè dai
<Carlin0> allora usa il cd e mi raccomando masterizza + lento che puoi , è importante
<OzLoT> è solo un cd infondo O.o
<OzLoT> ahahah
<OzLoT> come mai devo masterizzare lento?
<Carlin0> è meglio...
<Carlin0> masterizando veloce alle volte il cd esce male
<Carlin0> + lento che puoi ...
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> segui il link installazione grafica :)
<OzLoT> Guide all'installazione su architetture i386 e amd64.
<OzLoT> qua non si parla mai di i686
<OzLoT> O.o
<Carlin0> è lo stesso
<Carlin0> non si parla di 386 ma di x86
<OzLoT> O.o
<OzLoT> quindi 32 bit per forza
<OzLoT> e dovrebbe andare..
<OzLoT> oh io mi fido eh..
<OzLoT> :P
<Carlin0> dovrebbe , il condizionale è d'obbligo
<OzLoT> ma la 10.04 LTS...
<Carlin0> io uso quella è ottima
<OzLoT> ma in che consiste il supporto?
<Carlin0> gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> le LTS hanno 3 anno di supporto
<Carlin0> le altre release 18 mesi (la metà)
<OzLoT> cioè gli aggiornamenti automatiche?
<OzLoT> automatici *
<Carlin0> si ...
<Carlin0> ogni 2 anni esce una LTS la prossima al aprile 2012
<Carlin0> ma la 10.04 ha supporto fino a aprile 2013
<OzLoT> quindi anche l'ultima ha solo 18 mesi..?
<Carlin0> zi zi
<OzLoT> ma ci sono grandi differenze tra le diverse versioni?
<OzLoT> ti giuro di ubuntu sò poco e niente
<OzLoT> non essendoci addentro
<OzLoT> ancora
<OzLoT> la prossima versione si chiamerà ocelot :D
<OzLoT> è ancora in progetto
<Carlin0> se vuoi l'ultimo grido prendi natty 11.04 , se vuoi un SO stabile prendi la 10.04 (Lucid)
<OzLoT> si ma la piattaforma è la stessa?
<OzLoT> cosa cambia?
<OzLoT> potresti spiegarmi un pò meglio come funziona?
<Carlin0> spiegarti tutto su 2 piedi .. è una cosa lunga la sostanza è quella che ti ho detto , io ti consiglio lucid lynx anche perchè sei newbie e avrai meno prblemi
<Carlin0> invece le ultime release ne danno di +
<OzLoT> ok..quando sarò più ferrato spiccherò il balzo :D
<Carlin0> intanto ti fai le ossa e inizi a conoscerlo ..
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, buonasera, Lucid 10.04 è piu stabile, la 11.04 è una nuova, e potrebbe avere ancora problemi, ma il desktop è molto diverso
<OzLoT> certo...cercherò di smanettare il più possibile..per illuminare ogni zona oscura di ubuntu :D
<yvesBsAs> pure io ti consiglio la 10.04 per iniziare, meno schizzata ed ha meno bisogno di effetti grafici
<OzLoT> anche se essendo open source credo che di oscuro ci sia ben poco :D
<OzLoT> si beh ho un athlon 2006+
<OzLoT> e ho poca ram
<Carlin0> quanta ram ?
<yvesBsAs> non c'è nulla di oscuro
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, allora la Lucid 10.04, non cercare grane :D
<OzLoT> 512
<OzLoT> non è pochissima ma..
<yvesBsAs> per Lucid bastano, anche se son giustini
<yvesBsAs> scheda video?
<OzLoT> dici che mi gira tutto bene?
<OzLoT> ah una cagata assurda la scheda video
<OzLoT> ci faccio l'indispensabile
<Carlin0> meglio di win di sicuro
<yvesBsAs> si, ma sai quale sia?
<OzLoT> e mi da problemi di compatibilità con moltissime cose
<Carlin0> hai mica una sis ?
<yvesBsAs> :(
<OzLoT> radeon 9200 pro sec family
<Carlin0> a parte che la sis sul mio pc secondario con debian va :P
<Carlin0> una ati...
<OzLoT> si però basta con i dettagli del mio sistema operativo
<OzLoT> ci tengo alla privacy :P
<Carlin0> ahhahhahhh
<OzLoT> ehehe
<yvesBsAs> radeon con i driver open mi pare che vada benone
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<Carlin0> OzLoT, che win hai XP ?
<OzLoT> può darsi di SI (prof.)..e può darsi di no O.o
<OzLoT> :P
<OzLoT> ma a me già mi sono entrati ovunque
<Carlin0> con quella ram non puoi avere altor...
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi un XP installalo prima di Linux
<OzLoT> ho provato anche l'ebbrezza di essere zombie
<OzLoT> :D
<Carlin0> senti fai defrag 3/4 volte prima
<OzLoT> comunque
<OzLoT> tra poco mi faccio un portatile
<OzLoT> e lo assemblo io
<OzLoT> non mi và di pagare la licenza microsoft
<Carlin0> il portatile assembli ?
<OzLoT> ormai a comprare un pc
<OzLoT> puoi scegliere solo tra mac e windows...nei negozi per babbani
<OzLoT> :P
<yvesBsAs> naa, compra un garlac44 ed amen
<yvesBsAs> hanno linux
<OzLoT> si ma linux..io c'ho paura di linux O.o
<OzLoT> eheheh
<OzLoT> sul serio mi sembra una cosa ancora troppo "colta" per me
<Carlin0> se lo conosci non ti uccide :P
<OzLoT> con XP diciamo che sono un buon "utente"
<puccio> OzLoT, prima cambi meglio è
<yvesBsAs> non morde, fa esattamente cosa gli dici di fare, se gli dici di suicidarsi lo farà
<puccio> :P
<OzLoT> però ho già bruciato 3 hard disk
<yvesBsAs> quindi non è peggio di altri
<OzLoT> puccio..ma che credi che non lo sò?
<OzLoT> microsoft sta marcendo
<OzLoT> :D
<Carlin0> OzLoT, poi se hai problemi torni o o sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<OzLoT> specifica forum,bot!
<OzLoT> :D
<OzLoT> yves
<OzLoT> comunque
<OzLoT> mi devo iscrivere a ingegneria informatica
<OzLoT> e il portatile mi servirà per scopi di studio
<OzLoT> però vorrei assemblare qualcosa
<OzLoT> che mi garantisca prestazioni più che buone per poter fare ogni cosa
<Carlin0> OzLoT, passa in chat :)
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OzLoT> ?
<OzLoT> non lo sono già?
<OzLoT> !chat
<OzLoT> O.o
<Carlin0> e ma qui solo supporto ...
<OzLoT> che #chan?
<Carlin0> scrivi → /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> OzLoT, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigi_> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<luigi_> dove posso cambiare le impostazioni per es. colore delle finestre?
<glpiana> luigi_, su che sistema sei e che interfaccia usi?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> luigi_, yuhuuu, ci sei?
<luigi_> si si ..ubunutu 11  e ho tolto unity ( schermata di accesso: ubuntu)
<glpiana> luigi_, allora è come sempre; sistema preferenze aspetto
<luigi_> glpiana,  ahh grazie
<marcovaldo> qualcuno mi potrebbe venire in aiuto nella configurazione di tor????
<marcovaldo> cercando di avviare tor da vidalia compare la seguente scritta:
<marcovaldo> Vidalia non è riuscito ad autenticarsi al software Tor. (Il socket di controllo non è connesso.)
<marcovaldo> Verificare le impostazioni di autenticazione per la porta di controllo.
<marcovaldo> che cosa vorrà dire?
<massimo18> marcovaldo: leggi guesta guida se non l'hai già fatto    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<marcovaldo> massimo18 è comprensibile per un come me che non è una cima per quello che riguarda l'informatica'
<massimo18> marcovaldo: tu prova a leggere :)
<marcovaldo> :) ci proverò...
<marcovaldo> massimo18 posso rubarti solo un secondo?
<massimo18> marcovaldo: dimmi se so rispondo
<marcovaldo> il problema si ripropone identico
<massimo18> marcovaldo: io non uso quella roba ti ho solo dato una guida altro non so
<marcovaldo> il messaggio che si visualizza è sempre quello relativo al socket
<marcovaldo> ah
<gigirock> quando uso una chiavetta usb o una scheda SD , mi ritrovo una cartella .Trash1000... la posso eliminare senza problemi ?
<filo1234> ogni dispositivo crea la sua cartella .Trash
<filo1234> gigirock: si puoi
<filo1234> tanto verrà ricreata ogni volta che cancelli file dal dispositivo
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> a me che non li cancelli senza passare per il cestino
<gigirock> enzotib, ecco .... come si fa ?
<enzotib> gigirock: con nautilus, anziché Canc, usa Maiusc-Canc
<enzotib> oppure lo configuri per mettere nel menu contestuale anche il Cancella
<enzotib> Preferenze->Comportamento , includere comando Elimina che scavalchi il cestino
<enzotib> però non lo consiglierei, quanto è brutto perdere qualcosa per averlo cancellato per sbaglio
<filo1234> poi verrai a chiederci come recuperrare un file cancellato per sbaglio?
<filo1234> -r*
<gigirock> enzotib, ti meriti uno smack
<enzotib> n'antro?
<filo1234> ormai fate coppia fissa
<enzotib> sgrunt
<gigirock> filo1234, gelosone
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<Castor> Hello
<Castor> Just a simple and fast question...
<Castor> may I?
<Castor> Posso fare una domandina?
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> chiedi Castor
<Castor> mi si è piantato il pc in ufficio... il nostro resp IT è in ferie e vorrei recuperare il lavoro per procedere su un'altro pc
<Castor> sto scaricando Ubuntu 11.04
<Castor> posso fare il boot da DVD per accedere all'HD del PC piantato?
<filo1234> si, sempre che l'HD non sia morto
<Castor> ok... provare non nuoce!
<Castor> Io non voglio installarlo però, vorrei farlo girare da cd.
<filo1234> scegli "prova ubuntu"
<filo1234> e avvii in modalità live
<Castor> HD funziona quasi sicuramente perchè esce la scermata di windows  e poi si impianta
<Castor> ok
<Castor> scarico, masterizzo DVD e provo!
<Castor> Intanto un super grazie per l'aiuto!
<Castor> se metto il file .is su chiavetta posso fare il boot da chiavetta usb? Oppure devo fare qualcosa di più? Se la cosa diventa più complicata masterizzo un DVD e via!
<K99Brain> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> K99Brain, e se non ha una ubuntu installata?
<Castor> esatto...
<glpiana> Castor, cìè unetbootin
<glpiana> *c'è
<enzotib> pendrivelinux
<glpiana> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ Castor
<enzotib> ubuntu.com consiglia http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<Castor> domanda: se parte da chiavetta parte anche da cd? non cambia nulla giusto? a tal punto meglio che non mi complichi troppo la vita... masterizzo  e via!
<Castor> sbaglio?
<enzotib> no
<Castor> Grazie... vado di BURN dvd!
<Castor> :-)
<Castor> legge il DVD, arriva alla schermata dove scelgo lingua e "Prova UBUNTU senza installarlo"... poi esce schermata nera con scritto ubuntu e cinque pallini sotto che cambiano colore.....  attendo un po.... se non parte....rinuncio!
<nicotano> salve
<Castor> Ha funzionato.... file importanti per procedere salvati su chiavetta! Grazie ad Ubuntu e grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato!!!
<Castor> Buon Agosto a tutti!
<Aizram> grazie
<neramarea> salve gente. non  riesco a vedere i video 3gp. cosa devo installare?
<glpiana> neramarea, il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neramarea> (il messaggio d'errrore da': non hai i permessi necessari) restricted areas già installato
<glpiana> neramarea, restricted areas?
<neramarea> sì
<glpiana> neramarea, che c'entra areas?
<glpiana> neramarea, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neramarea> ops... extras?
<glpiana> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot-it> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<neramarea> ora provo. da terminale o da sc?
<glpiana> neramarea, come sei più comodo
<neramarea> eh, era proprio quello. ho sempre letto "areas", vedi te. comunque è installato
<glpiana> neramarea, doc'è sto file?
<glpiana> *dov'è
<neramarea> su un cellulare connesso via bluetooth
<glpiana> neramarea, copiati il file sul pc
<glpiana> e vedi se così lo legge
<glpiana> se non lo legge ne riparliamo
<neramarea> sì, in quel modo và. ma volevo evitare...
<glpiana> neramarea, non è un problema di codec ma di permessi di comunicazione col telefono
<neramarea> mmmh... e sì che gli LG li ho sempre considerati le migliori carabattole tecnologiche sul mercato... glpiana, conosci gnome art manager?
<glpiana> no
<massimo18> LG? blea
<glpiana> !chat | massimo18
<ubot-it> massimo18: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> uff... volevo cambiare la cornice e i colori della schermata d'accesso (dove inserisci la pwd, per capirci), ma mi fa solo scaricare il tema; la voce "installa" non è selezionabile, e non capisco perchè
<glpiana> neramarea, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<neramarea> natty
<glpiana> neramarea, e come vorresti modificare il tema di gdm?
<neramarea> cornice nera anziche viola, evidenziato azzurro anzichè arancione... insomma, cambiargli i colori
<glpiana> neramarea, non ti stavo chiedendo i colori che vuoi mettergli -.-
<neramarea> ;-)
<neramarea> prima avevo la 10.10, e all'accesso usavo "migliora resa grafica" o che diamine era; all'aggiornamento, era rimasto tutto identico. poi ho pasticciato con gnome3 (emuort'echijemm...) e ho reinstallato ex novo. ora però la tavolozza della cornice rimane quella standard...
<ubuntuflavio> buon pomeriggio a tutti :)
<ubuntuflavio> ho un problema con la chiavetta wind
<glpiana> neramarea, ti ho chiesto se sai come si modifica gdm su natty
<neramarea> no
<glpiana> ubuntuflavio, spiega
<ubuntuflavio> grazie
<ubuntuflavio> :)
<ubuntuflavio> allora ho comprato una wind
<ubuntuflavio> huawei e352
<ubuntuflavio> l'ho configurata
<glpiana> neramarea, in un terminale: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<ubuntuflavio> in modo da farla rilevare
<ubuntuflavio> a network manager
<ubuntuflavio> e fin qui tutto bene
<ubuntuflavio> il problema sorge quando
<ubuntuflavio> devo specificare
<ubuntuflavio> la connessione...
<massimo18> -.-
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntuflavio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntuflavio> chiedo scusa
<glpiana> neramarea, poi chiudi la sessione, al login avrai la finestra per modificare. quando rientri cancelli usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<glpiana> !enter | ubuntuflavio non siamo su msn
<ubot-it> ubuntuflavio non siamo su msn: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubuntuflavio> capisco
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, qui c'è la guida  http://www.lffl.org/2011/02/ubuntu-collegarsi-ad-internet-con.html
<neramarea> glpiana con remove?
<glpiana> neramarea, con sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<neramarea> glpiana ora provo grazie
<neramarea> glpiana?
<glpiana> neramarea, eh
<neramarea> aggiungi un'altra birra alle 1789 che ti devo
<glpiana> lol
<benderglass> salve a tutti, ho scaricato il pacchetto tar.bz per aggiornare firefox alla versione 5.0.1. Non riesco a installarlo facendo ./configure dice che non è esistente. Mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> neramarea, cancella il file se non ti appare la finestra ad ogni login
<glpiana> benderglass, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository
<neramarea> già cancellato
<glpiana> benderglass, e in linea di massima firefox non va compilato
<glpiana> neramarea, ok
<benderglass> glpiana, ho capito. Ti ringrazio
<neramarea> ...quindi gnome art manager non serve a una mazza, se si conosce un po' meglio il sistema...?
<glpiana> neramarea, boh, magari servce per temi e icone
<neramarea> per quello ho sempre usato gnome color chooser
<benderglass> glapiana: e la directory di ubuntu dove si installano i programmi? è nella home o in filesystem?
<glpiana> benderglass, i programmi installati mettono in /urs/bin gli eseguibili e altrove le librerie. è diverso da windows
<benderglass> glpiana, capisco. Allora non ho speranze :) grazie del tuo aiuto. A presto
<nicotano> benderglass, gli eseguibili stanno in /usr/bin le configurazioni in home e in /etc (alcune)  non ostinarti con firefox 5.0.1 tra qualche giorno sarà aggiornato in effetti adesso abbiamo il 5.0
<benderglass> nicotano, io ho la vesione 3 su ubuntu 10.10 :(
<benderglass> nicotano, 3.6.18 per l'esattezza :( per quello volevo aggiornare. Non mi piace ubuntu 11.04, è troppo poco reattivo. Preferisco la 10.10. Sul mio pc gira da favola.
<neramarea> glpiana, cosa significa "avere la home separata"? jester mi aveva consigliato - quando ho dovuto reinstallare- di aggiornare tranquillamente se avevo la home separata, per non perdere i dati. ma non so cosa vuol dire. come metto al riparo i dati salvati, in caso di nuove cazzate
<neramarea> ?
<glpiana> neramarea, che hai due partizioni sul disco: in una c'è il sistema e nell'altra la home, che contiene i tuoi dati e el tue impostazioni personali
<benderglass> Grazie a tutti, ciao.
<neramarea> mmmmh... obscurus per obscurius, ignotus per ignotius... ma devo crearla io, questa partizione separata? o c'è da selezionare qualcosa al momento dell'installazione? e si può fare anche in un secondo momento?
<nicotano> neramarea, devi crearla in fase di installazione
<nicotano> si puo' anche fare dopo ma occorre molta attenzione e una certa dimestichezza col sistema per evitare danni, e cmq preferibile fare installazione ex novo previo backup dei dati
<glpiana> neramarea, volendo si può fare anche dopo. ma è procedura lunga, richiede attenzione e dimistichezza con programmi e terminale
<glpiana> nicotano, così si accorgono che siamo la stessa eprsona
<glpiana> *persona
<nicotano> glpiana,  e per giunta sono away :)
<glpiana> lol
<neramarea> capito... non è il kio caso. cercherò di pasticciare solo dove riesco a risolvere. in ogni caso, gnome3 è una cacata
<neramarea> mio, non kio
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> sì, glpiana, lo so. ma era inerente. ;-) grazie ancora. alla prossima
<glpiana> ciao neramarea
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa dare un link per configurare evolution? provider fastweb, client libero.it 'rrrazie
<massimo18> !evolution
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution
<glpiana> neramarea, e prova a leggere anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,147109.0.html
<filo1234> neramarea: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/popmail.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/smtp.png
<neramarea> ...ora spulcio; e... altro problema: come si fa a far partire il demone in automatico all'avvio?
<filo1234> neramarea: metti evolution tra le applicazioni di avvio....
<nicotano> con ubuntu è già caricato all'avvio
<neramarea> nicotano ??? sicuro? per almeno 10 min dall'avvio mi da auth failed eccetera
<nicotano> neramarea, è un problema di connessione
<neramarea> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! tu mi colpisci al cuore! davvero c'entra mamma fastweb?
<leopesto_hp> dove cambio il kernel da avviare?? su /etc/default/grub dice nulla...
<nicotano> leopesto_hp, sei sicuro di averne + di 1 ?
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, in /etc/default/grub hai la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<leopesto_hp> glpiana, in teoria settandola a 1 all'avvio dovrebbe far scegliermi kernel, giusto?
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, no
<leopesto_hp> l'altra era fare così, con l'unico problema che per un problema con l'nvidia/plymouth non vedo il grub, e poi a ogni avvio dovrei selezionarlo....
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, 0 vuol dire che fa partire il primo,1 vuol dire che fa aprtire il secondo e così via
<leopesto_hp> glpiana, e che? mi seleziona il penultimo?
<leopesto_hp> ah, ok, perfetto grazie
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, e plymouth parte dopo a grub
<glpiana> *dopo grub
<leopesto_hp> no sorry, nvidia/grub...
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, non c'entra nulla nvidia con grub
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, dopo le scritte del bios premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift finche non ti compare il menu di grub
<leopesto_hp> glpiana, grazie :D
<glpiana> leopesto_hp, :)
<ubuntuflavio> Chiedo scusa per prima. Non avendo letto la netiquette, in maniera assai negligente ho "intasato" la chat come se fossi su MSN! Espongo il mio problema. Ho recentemente acquistato una Internet Key della Wind, la Huawei e352. Dopo averla collegata al computer, ho opportunamente settato i parametri in modo che fosse letta da Network Manager come dispositivo di connessione. Il problema sorge quando tento di configurare la connessi
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, qui c'è la guida  http://www.lffl.org/2011/02/ubuntu-collegarsi-ad-internet-con.html
<ubuntuflavio> Grazie nicotano, purtroppo l'ho già letta e non ha funzionato :P
<ubuntuflavio> seleziono il piano non-business, applico, e mi apre una finestra per settare i parametri della connessione. Preimpostati: Numero *99#, Nome utente Wind, Password Wind, APN internet.wind.it, e gli altri campi vuoti. Inserisco il PIN e provo a connettermi: niente da fare. Provo, seguendo i consigli di alcuni blog, a cancellare i campi Nome utente e Password, lasciandoli vuoti, e a inserire il solo campo PIN. Ancora una volta, nie
<ubuntuflavio> dovrei fare?
<ubuntuflavio> C'è qualcuno in linea? Nicotano?
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, hai modificato con
<nicotano> sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1449
<ubuntuflavio> allora
<ubuntuflavio> il mio lsusb dava come risultato il 1444 per questo ho utilizzato questo numero.
<ubuntuflavio> In precedenza, al contrario, avevo usato il 1449 e la periferica Huawei non era rilevata da Network Manager.
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio,  ok
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, hai quindi seguito la guida fino alla modifica di  usb_modeswitch.rules
<ubuntuflavio> sì, l'ho fatto :)
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, dopo queste modifiche dovresti aver riavviato e poi impostare NM,  qui c'è esempio per TIM  lo hai adattato per wind ?  http://www.lffl.org/2009/11/connettere-la-nostra-chiavetta-ad.html
<ubuntuflavio> sì, ho seguito questa procedura, naturalmente adattata per wind, e inoltre ho inserito il pin nel campo password. l'esito è stato negativo :(
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio,  segui questo thread sembra che abbia risolto con la tua stessa chiavetta wind  vedi gli ultimi post  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=449215.0
<ubuntuflavio> Quindi, a quanto sembra, una strategia consisterebbe nella rimozione del PIN... Provo il prima possibile e ne approfitto per ringraziarti, nicotano, per il supporto ;)
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, ;)
<ubuntuflavio> al più presto! :)
<nicotano> fai sapere
<ubuntuflavio> d'accordo... fino a quando posso tovarti in linea?
<nicotano> non so, prova, cmq da quanto ha scritto il tizio dovrebbe funzionare
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio,  magari rifai la procedura per intero daccapo
<ubuntuflavio> d'accordo , proverò ;)
<nicotano> o controlla che tutti i parametri che hai scritto siano corretti
<ubuntuflavio> già
<nicotano> ubuntuflavio, se non dovesse funzionare vedi se te la cambiano con una 1692
<ubuntuflavio> ovvero? puoi specificare quest'ultimo passaggio?
<nicotano> ?
<neramarea> ragazzi... in evolution come si fa a fare in modo che i messaggi di un account arrivino in una casella, e quelli di un altro in un'altra?
<nicotano> neramarea,  devi crearti 2 account
<neramarea> e ce li ho
<neramarea> ma come faccio a dire a evolution : se è per tizio@libero metti in A e se è per caio@hotmail metti in B?
<neramarea> devo agire sui filtri?
<nicotano> neramarea,  vedi help  Create Rules to Automatically Organize Mail
<neramarea> k. ora mi ci metto di buzzo buono
<neramarea> ho avviato amule adunanza per la prima volta, e il coniglio zompetta senza combinare alcunchè. se provo a dare "annulla" si blocca tutto. inoltre, continua a zompettare in primo piano... ANCHE ADESSO! aiuto!
<neramarea> ho avviato amule adunanza per la prima volta, e il coniglio zompetta senza combinare alcunchè. se provo a dare "annulla" si blocca tutto. inoltre, continua a zompettare in primo piano... ANCHE ADESSO! aiuto!
<Gius86> ciao
<Gius86> posso chiedere
<jester-> !chiedi | Gius86
<ubot-it> Gius86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gius86> il file .img di ubuntu dove lo si trova?
<jester-> !natty | Gius86
<ubot-it> Gius86: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !installazione | Gius86
<ubot-it> Gius86: please see above
<Gius86> ma la guida da supporto usb del sito ufficiale, fa riferimento a creare la penna usb, mentre si usa gia il sistema ubuntu?
<Gius86> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<giulia> ciao. Vengo dalla stanza Murrine, e avendo guardato che usr/share/themes contiene i temi Murrine, un signore mi ha detto che il problema viene dalla gestione dell-apparenza. Come posso fare perch"i temi Murrine istallati tramite i pacchi su Synaptic appaiano nella gestione dell-apparenza ? Sono su Ubuntu 11.04
<giulia> grazie
<jester-> giulia: devi accedere con gnome classic e poi preferenze aspetto
<giulia> ok, non lo puoi fare tramite Unity ?
<giulia> ed avevo già questo problema con Ubuntu Classic
<jester-> giulia: se li hai appena installati riavvia le sessione gnome o rivvia
<jester-> riavvia*
<jester-> giulia: se installati da synatic li vede
<giulia> appunto no
<giulia> e ho già riavviato più volte
<jester-> se presi da gnome look dipende
<giulia> li ho istallati tramite Synaptic
<giulia> riavviato
<giulia> ho guardato nella gestione delle apparenze
<giulia> non appaiono
<jester-> giulia: gtk2-engines-murrine e murrine-themes?
<giulia> ho guardato in usr/share/themes, sono installati correttamente
<giulia> jester, vado a darci un'occhiata
<giulia> tutti e due istallati
<giulia> dunque i pacchi ci sono
<giulia> il problema viene dalla gestione dell'apparenza
<jester-> giulia: boh a me vede tale mourrinerounded
<giulia> allora se i pacchi sono istallati, vuol dire che è la gestione dell'apparenza che ha un problema
<jester-> giulia: <giulia> ciao. Vengo dalla stanza Murrine, ....................
<jester-> se non lo sanno loro
<giulia> loro mi hanno detto che il problema viene dalla gestione delle apparenze
<giulia> mica da loro
<jester-> giulia: fatti spiegare che cosa è la gestione apparenza
<giulia> Appearance manager
<giulia> non l'ho ben tradotto in italiano
<jester-> spe
<giulia> e mi collego con Ubuntu in italiano poi torno ?
<giulia> (ok conosco l'italiano, ma non conosco tutti i termini italiani legati all'informatica)
<giulia> asp, torno con Ubuntu in italiano
<giulia> ok tornata
<giulia> gestione di aspetto si chiama in italiano
<giulia> e ho sempre lo stesso problema : i temi murrine non appaiono nonostante i pacchi idonei sono stati istallati da Synaptic
<giulia> e il computer riavviato più volte
<jester-> giulia: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/murrine.png
<jester-> giulia: lo vede e lo usa
<giulia> ciò che chiamavo io no
<giulia> io no
<jester-> giulia: piuttosto fai un reset di gnome
<giulia> io non lo posso né vedere né usare
<giulia> un riavvio vuoi dire &
<jester-> !gnomereset | giulia
<ubot-it> giulia: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giulia> ?
<giulia> ok
<giulia> lo faccio e torno
<giulia> brb
<K99Brain> prosit
<giulia> back. Ho cancellato i profili Gnome2, Gnome private, dconf, gconf e gconfd
<giulia> malgrado ci;, i temi murrine non appaiono nela gestione dell-aspetto
<giulia> nella
<giulia> hum hum
<jester-> giulia: non so che dirti
<giulia> aspetta, ti faccio una schermata
<jester-> giulia: info dice che è cairo based
<giulia> allora come modifico 'sta cosa ?
<giulia> domanda da due centesimi
<giulia> ma francamente, non so più che pesci prendere
<giulia> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/814280aspetto.png schermata
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,448877.0.html
<jester-> giulia: a quanto pare sembra che murrrine non vada tanto daccordo con natty
<giulia> ok
<giulia> ma i pacchi murrine sono aggiornati
<giulia> e ho messo il ubuntu classic
<giulia> quindi qualcosa non capisco
<fuser80> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu
<jester-> giulia: se è buggato
<fuser80> chi mi da una mano?
<giulia> cio' che non capisco
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fuser80> non trovo le caratteristiche del mio prc
<fuser80> pc
<giulia> è che se il pacco avesse un bug, non si vedrebbe in usr/share/themes
<jester-> fuser80: cioè?
<giulia> dunque il problema non vedo da dove venga
<jester-> giulia: se il bug sta dentro a uno script centra nada dove è installato
<fuser80> non so dove cercare,questo è il primo, l'altro è più complesso
<jester-> giulia: prova a copiare la cartella in ~/.theme
<fuser80> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<andrea1> ho installato xfce su ubuntu 11.04 pero' dopo che l'ho provato ed eliminato, al riavvio mi chiede quale ambiente voglio utilizzare
<fuser80> mi dice questo: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<fuser80> ho ubuntu 11.04
<andrea1> io chiaramente vorrei che si avviasse in automatico unity, come faccio?
<jester-> fuser80: una cosa per caratteristiche del pc e non spammare ma usa pastebin
<giulia> ok quindi copio tutti i temi Murrine nella cartella /home/.themes
<giulia> due secondi, provo
<jester-> andrea1: unity in xfce?
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659375/
<andrea1> no, ho installato xfce in unity per provarlo
<jester-> fuser80: non si capisce cosa centri con le caratteristiche dle pc ma apri un terminale
<jester-> fuser80: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fuser80> http: //pastebin.ubuntu.com/659376/
<jester-> andrea1: alla finestra di login setti il de / wm che vuoi usare
<fuser80> le caratteristiche erano un'altra cosa a perta
<jester-> fuser80: dai l'altro comando
<fuser80> a parte
<fuser80> ok
<fuser80> sai dirmi dove vedo le caratteristiche del mio pc?
<jester-> fuser80: cioè?
<fuser80> vorei capire che scheda video auidio che processore ha?
<jester-> fuser80: sudo lspci | grep -i audio lspci | grep - i vga  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> pardon cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659378/
<jester-> fuser80: tolgli le ciofeche icedtea
<fuser80> ?cioè?
<jester-> <fuser80> vorei capire che scheda video auidio che processore ha?
<jester-> <fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659378/
<jester-> che casso centra
<fuser80> questo è  quello che mi ha scritto il terminale sull'altro problema
<jester-> fuser80: fare una cosa per volta?
<jester-> e quale altro problema
<fuser80> infatti volevo capire se aveva finito per darle l'altro comando
<fuser80> che mi dici?
<fuser80> o ti copio tutto?
<jester-> fuser80: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<fuser80> cioè??
<jester-> fuser80: stai facendo confusione
<fuser80> aiutami
<jester-> <jester-> fuser80: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jester-> <jester-> fuser80: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> hai fatto?
<fuser80> si
<jester-> fuser80: risultato?
<fuser80> l'ultimo pastebin che tiho inviato, è ciò che mi ha scritto il terminale
<jester-> fuser80: facendo cosa
<jester-> se incolli solo un parte si capisce nada
<fuser80> dando questo comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> fuser80: dai solo apt-get update e metti tutto nel pastebin
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659395/
<fuser80> non posso reinstallare la versione 10.04?
<jester-> fuser80: sudo prima
<fuser80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659397/
<giulia> ok, fatto
<giulia> ho copiato uno dei temi murrine nella cartella ~/.themes, ma questo tema copiato nella cartella ~/.themes non appare nel gestionnario d'aspetto
<fuser80> ????
<giulia> i temi Murrine non appaiono nel pannello d'aspetto
<giulia> e non so cosa fare
<giulia> jester- ho fatto cio- che hai detto e non mi funziona
<giulia> ho pure impostato Gnome Color Chooser sull-engine Murrine, ma non mi risulta niente
<ubuntu____> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu____> ho un problema SERIO
<ubuntu____> seguendo una guida di lffl mi si è sputtanato il kernel
<ubuntu____> cmq adesso all'avvio non ho kernel per avviare il PC
<ubuntu____> perchè quello script maledetto me li ha cancellati tutti
<ubuntu____> avete idea di come faccio a reinstallare un kernel dalla live?
<ubuntu____> ce li ho in cache
<ubuntu____> ovviamente
<enzotib> ubuntu____: chroot
<ubuntu____> sisi sto installando credo nel posto giusto
<ubuntu____> ho montato la partizione / in mnt della live
<ubuntu____> chroot /mnt
<ubuntu____> apt-get update
<ubuntu____> apt-cache search linux image
<ubuntu____> apt-get install il kernel che mi ricordavo
<ubuntu____> dovrebbe andare o no? dopo aggiorno grub e riavvio
<ubuntu____> giusto enzotib?
<ubuntu____> ok fatto riavvio
<Itlinux> #infoportal.it
<Itlinux> ops
<neramarea> aiuto! non riesco ad eliminare totalmente amule adunanza! il coniglio impazzito ha preso possesso del mio pc!!!
<giusf> salve a qualcuno per caso sulla 11.10 crasha totem?
<giusf> riproduttore filmati
<giusf> oneiric
<giusf> grazie
<jester1-> giu
<neramarea> sera. aprendo vuze mi esce un pop up (hai vinto stikazzi di premio ecc.) come lo blocco?
<slot_> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> qualcuno ha notizie del sito adunanza? non riesco a connettermi... e se installo adunanza da synaptic poi il coniglio impazzisce e gira e gira...
<Carlin0> !adunanza | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: adunanza is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule/Adunanza
<neramarea> ...quindi, Carlin0? E' da oggi pomeriggio che leggo e rileggo... ma la guida all'installazione da terminale non risolve il problema?
<Carlin0> neramarea,  mica ho fastweb io.... ti consigliavo solo di dare una occhiata al wiki
<Carlin0> a parte il fatto che (IMHO) le reti ed2k sono ormai morte
<neramarea> ...consigli per il p2p? io non lo uso poi così spesso, ma vorrei trovare qualcosa di veloce e con pochi fake...
<Carlin0> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> seraaaaaa
<vikintosh> ciao a tutti
<vikintosh> ho un problemone, mi date una mano?
<roxdragon> vikintosh,  ciao, cioe?
<vikintosh> Ho installato ubuntu 11.04 (32 bit) ed è andato tutto bene  Ho installato i driver mancanti e ho deciso d personalizzare finestre con compiz, dopo questo sono scomparsi menù e tutto, in più una volta riavviato la tastiera non mi consente più di scegliere i miei sistemi operativi perché bloccata (solo in questa fase, poi funziona), ora accedo solo tramite ubuntu classico, ho disinstallato da li compiz e tutti i suoi component
<vikintosh>  ubuntu non vorrei disinstallarlo   Non so se il problema sia realmente compiz, fatto sta che dopo la sua configurazione è andato tutto a rotoli, chiedete pure se avete bisogno di altre info.  Grazie in anticipo
<roxdragon> vikintosh, sto leggendo adesso scusa
<vikintosh> di nulla
<piergiuseppe> ciao
<piergiuseppe> ho 1 grave prolema
<piergiuseppe> purtroppo per via di mio fratello
<piergiuseppe> è sorto 1 grattacapo alla tastiera del mio dell
<piergiuseppe> mio fratelllo giocamdo si è collegato ad 1 rete wirles diversa da  quella di casa
<piergiuseppe> sopo 1 po di tempo ho trovato tuttte le password cam8iate
<piergiuseppe> e tasti della tastiera mom fumziomamti
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-06
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> volevo sapere cosa posso usare su ubuntu per cercare ifiles dello stesso tipo
<ichi_> ho un HDD da un tera, volevo sapere se esiste qualcosa come il cerca-files di windows, per estensione.. vorrei trovare tutti gli mp3 sparsi sul mio hdd da un tera
<ichi_> qualcuno ha una soluzione? nn so che comandi usare, locate nn me li trova, find neanche
<claudiamit> Aiutooooooooooo
<claudiamit> Non capisco che versione ho di linux
<claudiamit> sto leggendo la guida
<claudiamit> e già la schermata iniziale che mostra una volta installato il programma
<claudiamit> è totalmente diversa dalla mia
<claudiamit> la guida che ho trovato è di unbuntu 8.04 ma la mia versione è totalmente ddiversa
<claudiamit> perchè non ho i menù tipo windows?
<claudiamit> non c'è nessuno pronto ad accorrere in mio soccorsoùù'
<claudiamit> soccorso?
<claudiamit> non mi fa installare neanche flash player!
<glpiana> ola
<BnnNomad> ciao a tutti
<BnnNomad> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<BnnNomad> in quale stanza devo entrare?
<BnnNomad> ho un problema di carattere tecnico
<BnnNomad> non riesco a spostare un file
<glpiana> BnnNomad, prova a chiedere qui, se è off topic ti indico un altro canale
<glpiana> BnnNomad, se sai già che è off topic vai direttamente su #ubuntu-it-chat
<BnnNomad> Allora ho un file nella cartella scaricati che ho appena scarivato dal sito di adobe chiamato libflashplayer.so e lo dovrei spostare nella cartella usr/lib/flashplugin-installer ho provato anche con sudo ma mi dice che non trova lo stat,insomma non me lo fa spostare come devo fare,scusatemi veramente
<BnnNomad> sbaglio a lanciare il codice da terminale,mi sento imbranato
<glpiana> BnnNomad, stai mettendo la 64 bit di flash?
<BnnNomad> si
<BnnNomad> ho provato dal repository
<glpiana> BnnNomad, anzitutto dimmi, non hai altri flash installati, vero? dai nel terminale: locate libflashplayer.so
<BnnNomad> ma mi installa
<BnnNomad> ecco cosa mi dice
<BnnNomad> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<BnnNomad> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BnnNomad> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<FloodBotIt1> BnnNomad: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<BnnNomad> ok scusami ma sono nuovo,ti chiedo scusa
<glpiana> BnnNomad, allora dai sto comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | BnnNomad usa questo
<ubot-it> BnnNomad usa questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BnnNomad> mi dice locate: l'opzione richiede un argomento -- "l"
<glpiana> BnnNomad, la elle minuscola segue il singolo trattino e non ci sono spazi
<BnnNomad> si proprio così
<giusf> ciao
<glpiana> BnnNomad, il comando funziona di sicuro. fai copia e incolla o lo copi a mano?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, dopo -l  non c'è una L è un piepe |
<glpiana> *pipe
<BnnNomad> ecco cosa mi spunta,lo reincollo -- "l"
<BnnNomad> il fatto é che non mi fa incollare il file manualmente con il classico copia e incolla,penso che la cartella usr/lib etc... sia di root
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ripeto, non ci sono elle da sole. ce n'è solo una, preceduta daltrattino
<glpiana> BnnNomad, frena
<glpiana> non posso darti subito il comando per copiare quella libreria perchè tu ne hai già altre nominate allo stesso modo in giro, ok?
<glpiana> per cui ho bisogno l'output di quel comando. copialo e incollalo nel terminale
<BnnNomad> bene,dimmi cosa devo fare
<glpiana> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> BnnNomad, seleziona il cmando che ti ho scritto, spostati sul terminale e premi la ortella del mouse
<glpiana> BnnNomad, se il tuo mouse non ha rotella o tasto centrale premi contemporaneamente tasto destro e sinistro
<BnnNomad> dopo il comando che mi hai dato ho fatto invio
<BnnNomad> e mi esce una lista
<glpiana> BnnNomad, oki, ha elencato un po' di roba, giusto?
<BnnNomad> si
<glpiana> ecco copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> segui le istruzioni del messaggio di ubot-it sopra
<BnnNomad> il fatto é che da pastebin metto il nick ma non mi spunta il canale
<glpiana> BnnNomad, non ho capito che intendi? di che canale parli? l'indirizzo qui non appare in automatico. devi copiarlo tu dopo avere premuto il tasto paste
<BnnNomad> scusatemi
<BnnNomad> sarà il caldo
<BnnNomad> ma mi sento imbranato
<BnnNomad> come devo usare pastebin per postarvi quello che mi appare nel terminale
<glpiana> BnnNomad, allora, sulla pagina di pastebin, metti il nick, incolla quanto è apparso nel terminale e premi il tasto paste.
<glpiana> fin qui ci sei?
<glpiana> ti cambia pagina e mostra in altro formato quanto hai incollato
<BnnNomad> si
<glpiana> BnnNomad, quella pagina ha un indirizzo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/xxxxxxxx, lo vedi?
<BnnNomad> si
<BnnNomad> certo
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ci serve quello :)
<BnnNomad> ah,che stupido
<BnnNomad> scusatemi,io pensavo che dopo che facevo paste il mio testo vi apparisse automaticamente in una finestra di servizio privata
<BnnNomad> ecco l'url http://paste.ubuntu.com/659775/
<glpiana> purtroppo no, bisogna fare a mano :)
<glpiana> BnnNomad, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin64-installer  nspluginwrapper
<glpiana> così disinstalliamo quanto hai provato a mettere in precedenza, che non ci serve
<BnnNomad> bene siete davvero preziosi
<glpiana> quando termina dimmelo
<BnnNomad> sono alle prime armi qui in questo mondo
<BnnNomad> finito
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ora scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> BnnNomad, quando finisce scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<BnnNomad> bene ecco quello che appare http://paste.ubuntu.com/659777/
<BnnNomad> e ovviamente il file che voglio copiare si trova in /home/bnn/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ok, ora perchè venga visto da firefox lo copiamo: sudo cp /home/bnn/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<BnnNomad> bene
<BnnNomad> vediamo se funziona
<glpiana> BnnNomad, prima evi chiudere firefox
<glpiana> *devi
<BnnNomad> i filmati in flash si vedono,e che ad esempio alcuni streaming vanno a scatti cosa che nn succede con windows 7
<BnnNomad> perché ho acquistato un netbook n150 plus della samsung e ci ho messo anche xubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> BnnNomad, flash per linux non è mai stato ai livelli di quello per windows
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ma perchè hai voluto mettere flash a 64 bit?
<BnnNomad> perché in alcune finestre avevo degli errori di visualizzazione
<glpiana> ok
<BnnNomad> hai presente ad esempio nei player embedded
<BnnNomad> ?
<glpiana> qualcuno, ma non penso siano tutti uguali
<BnnNomad> la barra di scorrimento molto spesso in molti di questi lo vedevo male
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ho capito
<BnnNomad> poi avrei una domanda,secondo te ho sbagliato ad aver messo xubuntu 64bit in luogo dei 32 su questo netbook?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, non conosco il netbook in questione, ma io sono della personalissima idea che se il processore è a 64 bit io gli metto la 64 bit :D
<BnnNomad> bene
<BnnNomad> anche se alcune funzioni di windows 7 le ho perse
<glpiana> BnnNomad, a che ti riferisci?
<BnnNomad> come il multitouch del touchpad
<BnnNomad> la synaptics ha rilasciato dei driver ma solo per linux oem non diffondendoli per il singolo utente
<BnnNomad> alla fine sono riuscito a recuperare solo lo scroll
<glpiana> BnnNomad, guarda qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/GettingStarted/Natty e qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<glpiana> di più non so però
<BnnNomad> e poi l'audio che fa veramente pena
<BnnNomad> su windows 7 era più forte
<BnnNomad> mah vabbé
<glpiana> BnnNomad, apri un terminale
<glpiana> BnnNomad, scrivi: alsamixer
<BnnNomad> si questo lo fatto
<glpiana> BnnNomad, muoviti tra i volumi con le frecce laterali e alzali con la freccia verso l'alto
<glpiana> ah ok
<BnnNomad> ho messo tutto al massimo
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ci sono alcune opzioni che fungono da interruttori, hai provato anche quelle?
<BnnNomad> cioé
<glpiana> BnnNomad, beh dipende dalla scheda audio, ma se ti muovi verso destra su alsamixer trovi delle voci cui non corrisponde una colonna di volume
<BnnNomad> beh c'è il microfono
<BnnNomad> anche se a me quella non servono
<glpiana> BnnNomad, usando le frecce verticali dovresti poter modificare alcune voci. prova, sto solo provando :)
<BnnNomad> beh io ho tutto a 100
<BnnNomad> insomma tutto sparato al massimo
<glpiana> oki, allora prova a fare così. clicca sull'icona del volume e vai su preferenze audio
<BnnNomad> e comunque rispetto a windows 7
<BnnNomad> bene
<glpiana> BnnNomad, dovresti avere in alto una barra del volume orizzontale "volume di uscita"
<glpiana> spostalo oltre il 100% e prova l'audio
<BnnNomad> ma volume in uscita non c'é lo
<BnnNomad> e oltre il 100% non posso andare
<glpiana> BnnNomad, puoi prendere una schermata di quella finestra?
<BnnNomad> se vuoi faccio una schermata e la posto con imageshack
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> :)
<BnnNomad> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/istantanea0608201109374.png/
<BnnNomad> comunque piacere io sono gianni
<BnnNomad> ed per me é un onore essere qui
<glpiana> BnnNomad, ah ok, xubuntu.
<BnnNomad> solo che xubuntu nel mio vecchio fisso con solo 512 ram e un processore di soli 2 ghz andava meglio di adesso
<glpiana> BnnNomad, su xubuntu non so dirti. su gnome le preferenze audio permettono di andare sopra al 100% col generale
<BnnNomad> ma é meglio xubuntu o ubuntu ancora nn lo capito?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, son gusti. xfce è più leggero di gnome, ma gnom è un po' più verstile di xfce
<BnnNomad> e poi scalda tantissimo
<BnnNomad> e nn so perché
<BnnNomad> gli ho messo un ventilatore
<BnnNomad> vicino
<BnnNomad> comunque pur usando xubuntu non potrei usare gnome?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, certo che puoi, basta installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop  e al login scegli la sessione che vuoi utilizzare
<BnnNomad> ma le impostazione relative a browser o file archiviati,li perdo accendo da ubuntu desktop?
<BnnNomad> accendo dal desktop di ubuntu?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, no, quelle son le stesse in entrambe le interfacce. anche il browser è lo stesso. cambia solo la facciata del desktop, diciamo
<BnnNomad> ok
<BnnNomad> prende molto spazio?
<BnnNomad> ha xubuntu ho riservato solo 30 gb
<BnnNomad> il minimo sindacale per archiviare qualcosa
<BnnNomad> e testare
<glpiana> BnnNomad, diende da che intendi per molto :)   ma se hai 30 gb ci sta abbondantemente
<BnnNomad> dove lo trovo questo pacchetto?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop       nel terminale. ma prima assicurati che il sistema sia aggiornato
<BnnNomad> gli faccio fare un aggiorna dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, sì. dopodcihè puoi anche installarlo dal software center se preferisci
<glpiana> BnnNomad, cosidera che si porterà dietr un po' di programmi e che avrai doppioni per fare le stesse operazioni. non so se questo può essere un problema per te. per me non lo è mai stato
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> BnnNomad, inoltre considera che non potrai rimuovere gnome dando solo la rimozione di ubuntu-desktop, nel caso volessi fare pulizia e tornare a xfce pulito
<BnnNomad> dunque avrei browser doppi
<glpiana> BnnNomad, no, browser no, perchè è firefox per entrambi
<glpiana> ma ad esempio come editor avresti oltre a mousepad anche gedit
<BnnNomad> facciamo così per adesso mi tengo questo
<BnnNomad> ma lo sai che io con gedit
<BnnNomad> mi trovo meglio
<BnnNomad> lo avevo nel mio vecchio fisso
<BnnNomad> a livello di gestione ram com'é gnome?
<glpiana> BnnNomad, quello lo fa il kernel, per cui identico
<BnnNomad> dunque diciamo che mi cambierebbe solo il desktop
<BnnNomad> per il resto posso accedere agli stessi programmi a cui accedo da xcfe?
<glpiana> certo
<BnnNomad> adesso vedremo
<glpiana> ora vado
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<BnnNomad> ed io ti ringrazio
<BnnNomad> e saluti a tutti voi
 * shellmin32 disponibile x aiuto
<lonejack> shellmin32, ne sai qualcosa di stampanti che sono di una lentezza mostruosa
<lonejack> o meglio di linux che è lento
<lonejack> Ho una epson EPL5800
<lonejack> impiega una vita per stampare foto
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<bobbybong> buon giorno
<dilgabry> it's a international chat or italian chat?
<filo1234> !topic | dilgabry
<ubot-it> dilgabry: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<dilgabry> someon can help me please? I can't install ubuntu in my PC
<dilgabry> install/topic
<dilgabry> niente
<dilgabry> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<dilgabry> non va
<filo1234> non va cosa scusa?
<dilgabry> se scrivo /topic
<dilgabry> vorrei solo sapere se sul mio pc posso installare ubuntu
<dilgabry> perchè mi da error CPU
<dilgabry> e non capisco perchè
<filo1234> dovresti essere più preciso
<dilgabry> ho provato varie versioni e in vari modi ma niente...ok..
<dilgabry> allora...spiego meglio
<dilgabry> creo na versione boot di ubuntu su cd
<filo1234> dilgabry: no gia non ho capito
<dilgabry> parte, mi fa scegliere la lingua e da li esce un messaggio con scritto errore hardware humane interface CPU
<filo1234> cosa vuol dire chrei una versione boot
<filo1234> crei*
<dilgabry> masterizzo l'ISO di ubuntu
<filo1234> ecco, iso scaricata da dove?
<dilgabry> ho provato sia quella dal sito ufficiale (32 e 64)
<dilgabry> che quella di una rivista
<dilgabry> la mia CPU e intel 3 ghz 64 bit
<dilgabry> ora sto provando a scaricare ubuntu 10
<dilgabry> ho provato anche ad utilizzare il tool di ubuntu
<dilgabry> che si chiama
<dilgabry> wubi e fa tutto da solo
<dilgabry> ma niente
<dilgabry> stesso errore
<dilgabry> è possibile che il mio pc non abbia i requisiti per istallare ubuntu?
<dilgabry> filo hai dei consigli per me o anche tu sei rimasto come me basito?
<dilgabry> c'è qualcuno?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti... ho dei problemi con firefox, ogni volta che c'e' una fotogallery oppure un gioco si impalla  :(
<lilluz82> si impalla anche con i video di youtube o megavideo
<lilluz82> come posso fare?
<shellmin32> lilluz82,
<shellmin32> quale versione usi?
<lilluz82> ho l'ultimo firefox e il penultimo ubuntu
<shellmin32> flash player è molto pesante su firefox
<shellmin32> scarica e utilizza chrome ;) snello e potente
<lilluz82> si impalla anche quello... di meno , ma si impalla lo stesso
<shellmin32> mhm allora è un bug
<shellmin32> quanta ram hai?
<lilluz82> ehm mi sembra 1 gb
<lilluz82> ops devo scappare
<lilluz82> grazie lo stesso ciao
<CLAUDIAMIT> c'e' nessuno
<CLAUDIAMIT> non capisco che caspita di versione ho di linux
<CLAUDIAMIT> oltre a non sapere dove mettere le mani
<CLAUDIAMIT> visto che non ha niente di somigliante a windows
<massimo18> -.-
<CLAUDIAMIT> e da quello che ho visto neanche di ubuntu 8.4
<massimo18> !chat | CLAUDIAMIT
<ubot-it> CLAUDIAMIT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<claudiamit> rieccomi
<claudiamit> ho spento e acceso il computer e non diceva assolutamente nulla
<claudiamit> nessun indizio
<claudiamit> che mi facesse capire che linux sia
<claudiamit> e come faccioa tornare alla pagina dove discutevamo prima
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<slot> ciao a tutti
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<francesco_superc> ciao
<francesco_superc> qualcuno è esperto di pacchetti nei repository?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | francesco_superc
<ubot-it> francesco_superc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francesco_superc> Vorrei sapere da che pacchetto è stato sostituito il programma "multisync-tools" dato che è stato rimosso
<francesco_superc> dagli attuali repositories di Natty
<bobbybong> francesco_superc, è un problema che non ti permette più di fare delle cose prima facevi?
<francesco_superc> bobbybong, beh no prima di oggi non ho mai avuto l'esigenza di sincronizzare un Nokia con Evolution
<francesco_superc> bobbybong, su una guida ho trovato dei suggerimenti utilizzando Opensync
<filo1234> francesco_superc: io vedo un multisync nei repo
<filo1234> e dalal descrizione pare sia la stessa cosa
<francesco_superc> filo1234, si multisync c'è ma non multisync-tools, di cui necessito per creare i gruppi di sincronizzazione
<filo1234> si ma magari è tutto insieme
<BnnNomad> ciao a tutti
<BnnNomad> ragazzi c'é qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi sull'annosa questione del multitouch
<BnnNomad> tramite touchpad su netbook samsung n150 plus ?
<filo1234> francesco_superc: prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev magari sanno qualcosa in più
<BnnNomad> so che c'è un progetto che si chiama ginn
<BnnNomad> vado a vedere li
<BnnNomad> c'è qualcuno che puo' rispondere a questo mio quesito,sono nuovo del mondo linux ed ho appena scaricato un file che si chiama ginn-0.2.5.tar.gz e lo vorrei installare ho letto che é un daemon per il multitouch,ma che comando devo dare dal terminale per installarlo?
<BnnNomad> oddio santo mi sono imbattuto in una cosa più grande di me,non so come installare un codice sorgente
<BnnNomad> chi ha la pazienza di aiutarmi?
<enzotib> BnnNomad: un tar.gz è un archivio compresso, non c'è un metodo generale per installare un tale oggetto, perché non è nemmeno detto che sia una cosa che si installa
<enzotib> BnnNomad: devi scompattarlo e vedere se ci sono istruzioni
<indy__> salve a tutti, vorrei un parere veloce se è possibile :-)
<indy__> il monitor di sistema dice che sto scaricando a 300KB/s, ma non ho alcun download attivo e iftop non segnala nulla di strano. Cosa può essere?
<enzotib> indy__: come sei connesso?
<indy__> wifi
<enzotib> altri pc in rete?
<indy__> un blackberry, ed un altro pc
<enzotib> prova a staccarli e vedi se cambia
<indy__> ok
<gsk> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema nell'installazione del kernel 3, ho scheda nvidia (i problemi sono derivati quasi sicuramente da questo) e non ne vengo a capo
<indy__> enzotib: è sceso a zero prima che li staccassi
<enzotib> indy__: aspetta il momento che il traffico "apparente" e su, e fai allora la prova
<enzotib> gsk: l'hai rimosso?
<indy__> enzotib: grazie!
<gsk> si, ora ho il 2.38.11
<enzotib> gsk: quindi nello specifico quel è il problema?
<gsk> ho provato a seguire una guida per la ricompilazione ma mi blocco (non sono molto esperto di linux)
<gsk> installo il kernel e al successivo riavvio non parte
<enzotib> gsk: quindi il problema è che vorresti far funzionare il kernel 3 e non ti riesce?
<gsk> esatto!
<enzotib> !chat | gsk
<ubot-it> gsk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gsk> più che altro se ne vale la pena :-) leggo pareri discordanti
<BnnNomad> ragazzi sto tentando di installare un codice sorgente
<BnnNomad> ma al momento dell'installazione mi spunta un errore
<BnnNomad> se posto l'errore per piacere spero di trovare qualche volenteroso che mi dica cosa devo installare affinché non mi si ripresenti l'errore
<BnnNomad> penso che si tratti di una mancanza di qualche dipendenza
<BnnNomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659894/
<alessandro> ciao
<alessandro> a tutti
<alessandro> io avrei un problema con il trasferimento da server ad una qualsiasi cartella
<alessandro> cio un problema ftp
<alessandro> io dovrei copiare da un server una cartella per poterla salvare nel prpio pc
<enzotib> alessandro: e qual è il problema?
<alessandro> che mi si blocca il traserimento
<enzotib> alessandro: forse è il caso di usare qualcosa di più moderno di ftp?
<alessandro> ma allora non và tanto bene quello che c'è in ubuntu
<alessandro> io una volta ho usato filezilla
<enzotib> questo non lo so, non l'ho mai usato
<enzotib> ma il server è tuo o pubblico, alessandro
<alessandro> però poi ho scoperto quello con ubuntu che si collega direttamente
<alessandro> è mio mio
<enzotib> prova a vedere nei log del server ftp
<alessandro> cioè ho aquistato uno spazio
<jester-> alessandro: installa ssh-server su enrtrambi i pc e poi usa connetti la server protocollo ssh e ip del server
<alessandro> ma io ho solo un pc
<enzotib> sull'altro c'è sicuramente già ssh, sennò come ci accedi da remoto?
<alessandro> io ora ho trasferito i file con filezilla però mi piacerebbe usare quello che c'è in ubuntu
<enzotib> perché filezilla non c'è su ubuntu?
<jester-> alessandro: ubuntu o altro sistema linux cambia poco ma piu comodo di ssh via cazzillo connetti al server non c'è
<jester-> alessandro: ssh da terminale, se hai un server è indispensabile saperlo pacioccare
<vikintosh> ciao a tutti, mi aiutate a risolvere un problema con ubuntu 11.04?
<jester-> !qualcuno | vikintosh
<ubot-it> vikintosh: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vikintosh> ok
<vikintosh> Ho installato ubuntu 11.04 (32 bit) ed è andato tutto bene  Ho installato i driver mancanti e ho deciso di personalizzare finestre con compiz, dopo questo sono scomparsi menù e tutto, in più una volta riavviato la tastiera non mi consente più di scegliere i miei sistemi operativi perché bloccata (solo in questa fase, poi funziona), ora accedo solo tramite ubuntu classico, ho disinstallato da li compiz e tutti i suoi component
<vikintosh> plugin unity ma non appare, ho provato a disinstallare ubuntu ma appena inserisco il cd di win mi reindirizza al dual boot e la storia si ripete, quindi ora ho ubuntu classico, non posso abilitare unity e non posso manco rimuovere l'OS! Mi suggerite come posso rimettere tutto apposto. Grazie in anticipo
<jester-> vikintosh: compiz è poco pacioccabile in unity essendo un suo plugin, se vuoi usare compiz accedi con ubuntu classic
<vikintosh> questo lo faccio già, il problema e che dopo le mdifiche descritte sopra non posso ne accedere agli altri OS e non mi permette di disinstallare ubuntu
<enzotib> vikintosh: quello dipende dal bios, non certo da ubuntu
<vikintosh> e solo dopo l'installazione di ubuntu mi da questi problemi
<jester-> vikintosh: centra nulla compiz con grub
<jester-> vikintosh: grub che comanda è quello di natty?
<vikintosh> yes
<enzotib> vikintosh: comunque, puoi fare un bel reset di tutto, se vuoi
<vikintosh> come posso farlo?
<enzotib> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> vikintosh: sudo update-grub
<bobbybong> vikintosh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it leggi la parte La modifica di allineamento delle partizioni potrebbe intaccare alcuni sistemi
<vikintosh> comunque se voglio rimuovere l'OS come posso fare? Mi spiego meglio, una volta che inserisco il cd di win tentando di rimuovere la partizione di ubuntu mi reindirizza di nuovo al grub di natty
<bobbybong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/551965
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 551965 in partman-base "BIOS hang - Unable to boot after installation" [High,Fix released]
<luca230103> ragazzi ho un hardisk esterno freecom che non mi viene visto da ubuntu 11.04
<luca230103> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<jester-> luca230103: che tipo di hd è
<luca230103> freecom
<jester-> luca230103: che sia pure marca elefante che tipo di roba è
<jester-> usb nat altro?
<jester-> nas*
<luca230103> freecom
<luca230103> esterno 500mb
<luca230103> jester mi aiuti?
<jester-> luca230103: e 4  è usb normale o altro
<luca230103> usb normale
<jester-> luca230103: partizionato e formattato?
<luca230103> unica unita'
<luca230103> con usb autoalimentato
<jester-> luca230103: è vergine o partizionato e formattato
<jester-> luca230103: 2 prese usb?
<luca230103> no ci stanno gia' dati sopra
<luca230103> una sola presa
<luca230103> e' di un amico non e' mio
<luca230103> su xp funziona
<jester-> luca230103: con una sola presa se non hai piastra e alimentare in gamba non lo vedi
<enzotib> (obviously)
<jester-> alimentatore*
<luca230103> pero' su xp va
<jester-> luca230103: su xp nello stesso pc di ubuntu?
<luca230103> no
<luca230103> su altro
<jester-> luca230103: appunto
<luca230103> quindi?
<jester-> luca230103: staccalo
<luca230103> dimmi
<luca230103> devo alimentarlo su 2 usb?
<jester-> riattaccalo e posta in pastebin la risosta a dmesg | tail
<luca230103> che comando devo dare?
<jester-> luca230103: appunto per quel motivo, di solito, i non alimentati hanno due prese usb
<jester-> dmesg | tail
<jester-> !paste | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca230103> ok risolto grazie
<Ab3L> ciao a tutti. ho provato ad installare fedora 15 sulla parte libera del disco fisso per provare gnome3 ed ora non mi parte più kubuntu (grub non me lo vede). ci sta qualcuno che mi sappia spiegare come posso fare per riattivarlo?
<Ab3L> adesso sono su cd kubuntu live.
<Ab3L> pensate che se reinstallo kubuntu direttamente su quello che avevo prima le cose si rimettono a posto?
<jester-> Ab3L: senza formattare la partizione sostituisce l'intero sistema
<jester-> e lascia i dati
<Ab3L> jester-: quindi posso tranquillamente reinstallare usando il cd di kubuntu natty senza riformattare. non è che incasino su tutto ancora di più, vero?
<jester-> Ab3L: assolutamente no ma devi fare un manuale
<jester-> in
<Ab3L> jester-: ok. ho sempre fatto in manuale. per quello non ho problemi. ho provato le altre opzioni e non mi sono mai piaciute :)
<jester-> Ab3L: usare la partizione come ext4 jurnaled, NON FORMATTARE, montare come /
<Ab3L> jester-: lo stesso per la partizione /home, giusto?
<jester-> Ab3L: hai la home separata?
<jester-> se hai la home separata formatti la / non la home
<Ab3L> jester-: sì. avevo installato in origine su /dev/sda il bootloader, /sda2 la root (/) e in /sda5 la /home
<jester-> Ab3L: quindi è ancora  piu semplice
<jester->  sda2 formatti la sda5 no
<Ab3L> jester-: ma non c'è la possibilità di reinstallare grub2 e basta da live? così da farmi riconoscere ancora kubuntu?
<jester-> certo che c'è
<Ab3L> così non tocco / né /home e non perdo né documenti, né applicazioni.
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Ab3L: devi fare chroot nella sda2
<Ab3L> dovrei anche riavviare kde, perché ho provato ad installare da prova e mi si è bloccato all'inizio. ora lo schermo è tutto grigio. oppure se mi viene detto un browser che funziona in terminale... andrebbe bene anche quello.
<spigola> buonasera a tutti
<spigola> sono un principiante di ubuntu e vorrei installare la mia webcam su ubuntu il quale riconosce la web tramite il comando lsusb, ma non c'è modo di farla funzionare ne su skype ne sulle chat pubbliche. ho scaricato i driver della mia webcam ma non sono capace ad installarli. Qualcuno mi puo' gentilmente aiutare?
<geko> hai visto se è compatibile linux?
<bobbybong> ! webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<spigola> si è compatibile
<geko> hai provato con il prgramma cheese?
<spigola> con quello funziona
<spigola> ma solo con quello
<geko> forse in skype devi inserire una stringa...
<geko> che ora al momento non ricordo
<spigola> non lo so , ma sulle chat pubbliche?
<geko>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<geko> apri il terminale e digita quella stringa
<spigola> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<geko> hum
<geko> dai un'occhiata qua: http://www.archlinux.it/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5523
<geko> prova cosi: export  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so; skype &
<spigola> [1] 2452
<geko> cosa ti da lsusb
<spigola> us 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 008: ID 045e:072b Microsoft Corp.  Bus 006 Device 007: ID 045e:0727 Microsoft Corp.  Bus 006 Device 006: ID 045e:072a Microsoft Corp.  Bus 006 Device 005: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b
<spigola> ma lo starno è che essndo una webcam usb non me la fa vedere sulla scrivania quando l'attacco
<geko> ??
<geko> perchè dovrebbe?
<geko> che distro usi?
<spigola> proprio così e se in queste conizioni lancio cheese funza
<spigola> e facendo lsusb me la vede
<geko> ma in skype dà schermo nero o tutto verde?7
<spigola> nero e non fa selezionare la web
<geko> hai provato con amsn o con emesene?
<spigola> no
<geko> prova con questi due programmi di chat+video
<Ab3L> jester-: ok. provo a rimuovere il sistema.
<Ab3L> bye.
<geko> che distro usi?
<Ab3L> s/rimuovere/riavviare/
<spigola> scusa l'ignoranza cosa è il distro?
<geko> distribuzione linux
<geko> usi ubuntu?
<spigola> si la versione 11.04
<geko> scrivi questo dal terminale
<spigola> ok
<geko> tail -f /var/log/messages ....stacca e riattacca il cavo usb
<geko> e vedi cosa dice
<geko> come suiper utente
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<spigola> tail: impossibile aprire "/var/log/messages" per la lettura: File o directory non esistente
<geko> come super utente
<geko> prova
<geko> tail -f /var/log/messages
<geko> digita bene senza errori
<spigola> scusa di nuovo l'ignoranza ma come faccio a fare da super utente?
<geko> sudo -s
<geko> ti chiede la password
<geko> dai la password e sei in modo root
<geko> o super utente
<spigola> non mi chiede la pass quando lancio il comando
<geko> si
<geko> dai la password
<geko> non la ricordi?
<geko> ahi ahi
<spigola> quando lancio gli altri comandi me la chiede e la scrivo perchè me la ricordo, ma con questo comando non me la chiede
<geko> con sudo -s?
<geko> non ti chiede la password
<geko> allora guarda se il prompt è cambiato
<geko> cosa lampeggia come simbolo nel terminale ?
<geko> il dollaro o il cancelletto?
<spigola> dollaro e poi il cursore
<geko> allora sei ancora come utente normale
<geko> devi passare a super utente
<geko> sudo -s oppure -i
<spigola> ok
<spigola> come faccio?
<spigola> ok adesso ho il cancelletto
<geko> scrivi sul terminale : sudo -i e dai invio
<geko> scrivi la stringa che ti ho dato prima
<geko> tail -f /var/log/messages
<geko> stata e riattacca il cavo usb della cam e vedi che messaggio ti dà
<geko> stacca
<spigola> tail: impossibile aprire "/var/log/messages" per la lettura: File o directory non esistente
<geko> tail -f  /var/log/messages
<geko> spazia -f
<geko> e /var/log....
<spigola> spaziato
<geko> strano dovrebbe funzionare a darti una lettura
<geko> di quello che stai inserendo al momento
<geko> hai digitato tutto giusto?
<spigola> si ho riprovato ma è uguale
<geko> boh! che sia cambiato qualcosa con la 11.04?
<geko> ancora non la sto usando
<geko> ma i comandi dovrebberi essere tutti uguali per qualsiasi distro
<spigola> sempre riguardo alla web ma per farla funzionare con java cosa devo fare?
<geko> con java?
<geko> pq con java?
<spigola> scusa con macromedia
<geko> scusa non so dirti
<spigola> ma se ti dico cosa ho scaricato per i driver della web sai come installarli?
<geko> che formato hanno?
<geko> tar.gz?
<spigola> spe
<spigola> sono per la mia webcam x linux
<geko> si ma che formato hanno?
<geko> scrivi qua il file
<spigola> archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fmedia%252FMEMORY%2525208000%252Fmacam-cvs-build-2009-09-25%252Fmacam-cvs-build-2009-09-25-source.zip/macam-cvs-build-2009-09-25-source
<geko> gulp
<geko> ma non c'è qualche REadm da qualche parte?
<spigola> si spe
<geko> per guidarti nell'installazione?
<spigola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659959/
<geko> sei sicuro che sia per linux e non per il mac?
<geko> This directory contains the source code for macam, a Mac OS X
<geko> application and quicktime driver for various types of cameras.
<spigola> spe guardo da dove l'ho scaricato
<geko> vedi che è per il mac
<geko> e non per linux
<spigola> http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcam-osx
<spigola> soc pop camera
<geko> è per il Mac leggi là
<geko> This directory contains the source code for macam, a Mac OS X
<geko> application and quicktime driver for various types of cameras.
<spigola> pixart
<spigola> soc pc-camera
<spigola> capito
<geko> ma che marca è questa cam? Microsoft?
<spigola> pixart
<geko> prova con amsn e con emesene se non va con quelli è proprio incompatibile
<spigola> ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera
<geko> metti su pastebin il comando lsmod
<spigola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659963/
<geko> prova a caricare questo comando :  modprobe uvcvideo
<spigola> con i :?
<geko> momento
<spigola> ok
<spigola> scusami un attimo geko suonano alla porta
<spigola> torno subito
<geko> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4lconvert.so:/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<geko> prova con questa stringa
<spigola> provo subito
<spigola> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/local/lib/libv4lconvert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<geko> mah
<geko> non so dirti sai?
<geko> guarda questo link è in inglese : http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=225971
<spigola> ok
<spigola> mah
<geko> ma è strano che non riesci a dare quei comandi
<geko> hai installato tutto di ubuntu?
<spigola> si
<geko> hai amsn installato o emesene?
<geko> prova la cam con uno di quelli
<spigola> no
<spigola> ok
<spigola> ma poi nemmeno nelle chat dei siti....
<spigola> solo con cheese funziona
<geko> prova con quelli che ti ho detto
<geko> se cheese la legge
<geko> dovrebbe andare anche con gli altri programmi
<geko> con skype è un poco particolare ma con quelle stringhe dovrebbe funzionare
<spigola> adesso vedo
<spigola> com amsn funza
<spigola> riavvio e torno
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ichi_> c'è qualche buonanima viva qua?
<ichi_> ho un problema: sono su ubuntu e sto installando alcune applicazioni di Backtrack, la distro sulla sicurezza. Bon, ho già inserito tutti i repo di BT ma a volte alcuni tools non funzionano
<ichi_> mi spiego meglio, alcuni tools li installo col normale "sudo apt-get install ****" e funzionano bene, altri invece me li installa ma poi nn me li trova
<ichi_> tipo xSpy, l'ho installato, l'apt-get me lo trova, lo installa, ma quando poi vado per eseguirlo da terminale, non lo trova e mi da i suggerimenti per dei pacchetti con nome simile (ma chiaramente che nn mi servono a nulla)
<ichi_> e se faccio ancora "apt-get install xspy" mi dice che è gia installato.... qualcuno sa xkè fa così?
<ichi_> mi fa lo stesso scherzo anche con altri programmi non di backtrack
<ichi_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ichi_> ciao SAMUR
<ichi_> ciao shellmin32
<shellmin32> ciao
<ichi_> shellmin32, ho un problema che magari hai gia risolto
<shellmin32> dimmi
<ichi_> mi capita a volte di installare dei tools con "apt-get install ***", li trova, li installa ma poi nn riesco ad avviarli xkè nn me li trova installati
<ichi_> mi spiego meglio, dato che studio sicurezza informatica all'uni, sto installando su ubuntu alcuni tools di backtrack
<ichi_> molti me li installa tranquillamente e funzionano, altri invece, tipo "iwar", con l'apt-get install me li trova, li installa ma se provo a lanciarli dop mi dice che nn trova nulla e mi suggerisce pacchetti da installare che nn c'entrano nulla con quel che mi serve
<ichi_> non è la prima volta che mi capita, nn so xkè mi fa così uff
<shellmin32> ichi_,  segui tutti i passaggi http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/05/30/ubuntu-installare-facilmente-tutte-le-applicazioni-di-backtrack-4/
<shellmin32> dopo che hai aggiunto i repository questi sono i tool  http://www.clshack.it/nopaste/backtrack.txt
<ichi_> già fatto
<ichi_> infatti molti dei tools funzionano, altri boh, me li installa ma poi sono inesistenti sul netbook
<jester-> ichi_: roba aircrack & co sono da riga di comando
<gikbuntu> @lilluz82: hai installato Flash? Quando vai su youtube prova ad aprire un terminale e digitare "sudo top", e dicci qual'è il processo che occupa più CPU
<ubottu-it> gikbuntu: Error: "lilluz82:" is not a valid command.
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<ubuntu> ciao
<gorbix> logout
<michelefreschi> ho installato 10.10 in un vecchio pc, ma non mi fuziona la connessione ad internet. Spiego in lan vedo tutto (anche il gateway) ma quando cerco di uscire...niente "Connessione non riuscita
<michelefreschi> coooa può essere?
<michelefreschi> PS h due schede di rete (quella della scheda madre è bruciata)
<enzotib> michelefreschi: usi solo ethernet?
<michelefreschi> lì si
<michelefreschi> ma in casa ho 2 linee
<enzotib> michelefreschi: allora spiega bene tutto, che non mi è chiaro, soprattutto come dovresti arrivare a internet
<michelefreschi> cavo ethernet + una periferica wl
<michelefreschi> allora:
<michelefreschi> ho rete con ip fissi
<michelefreschi> gateway è il modem, che è periferica della mia rete a stella che ha in periferia anche un router wl
<michelefreschi> con quel computer cerco di accedere ad internet semplicemente attraverso la lan e al gateway
<enzotib> allora, vediamo se ho capito, sei connesso con un cavo al modem, che va in internet
<enzotib> giusto?
<michelefreschi> si
<michelefreschi> ho controllato 1000 volte se avevo sbagliato qualche n° sugli ip... ma sembra tutto corretto
<enzotib> non ho capito bene se il pc in questione ha anche una scheda wifi
<michelefreschi> no
<enzotib> che tipo di ip hai? privato con NAT?
<michelefreschi> ha solo due prese RJ45: una su cheda madre che è bruciata, una su pci
<michelefreschi> ipv4
<michelefreschi> 192.168.1.x
<enzotib> e defalt gateway?
<enzotib> default*
<michelefreschi> 192.168.1.1
<enzotib> che è l'indirizzo del modem?
<michelefreschi> si
<enzotib> fa vedere, su pastebin, l'output di sudo route -n
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michelefreschi> devo vedere come fare per copiare da lì...fatto
<michelefreschi> output trano http://paste.ubuntu.com/660106/
<michelefreschi> strano
<enzotib> non c'è il default gateway
<enzotib> come hai configurato il tutto, con NetworkManager o scrivendo direttamente in interfaces?
<michelefreschi> network manager
<michelefreschi> in interfaces come faccio?
<enzotib> quando metti l'indirizzo statico, ci sono tre campi adiacenti, indirizzo, maschera e gateway
<enzotib> (questo con networkmanager)
<michelefreschi> si, lì ho 192.168.1.18----255.255.255.0-----192.168.1.1
<enzotib> michelefreschi: proviamo così: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<enzotib> e vedi sa va in internet
<michelefreschi> ok
<michelefreschi>  grazie
<enzotib> michelefreschi: però dovrebbe farlo nm, strano che non lo faccia
<michelefreschi> magari si incasino per quella scheda di rete integrata che non finziona sulla scheda madre
<michelefreschi> probabile che sia quello
<michelefreschi> no?
<michelefreschi> vado a letto grazie di nuovo, ciao
<nuovodna> salve qualcuno ha idea di come risolvere il problema della sospensione con i driver proprietari nvidia che non sia questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<nuovodna> ???
<nuovodna> prima avevo un'opzione su grub che mi sistemava la cosa ma non riesco più a ritrovarla
#ubuntu-it 2011-08-07
<fenixxx_86> sera a tutti ...
<fenixxx_86> ma si sa nulla su nokinux ???
<ale> ciao a tutti
<ale> chi mi potrebbe aiutare su una nuova installazione di ubuntu oppure in un aggiornamento
<ale> io avevo gia creato una usb ma però quando la facevo partire da boot mi dà un errore
<ale> non riesco più aggiornarlo
<ale> e siccome il gestore pacchetti non mi funziona più
<ale> c'è qualcuno?
<ugone> ale, è un po' presto
<ugone> cmq l'installazione dove la vuoi fare?
<ale> in un pc portatile
<ugone> e perchè non va + il gestore pacchetti?
<ale> dove ho già ubuntu
<ugone> che errore ti da?
<ale> non lo soperchè ho ubuntu 8.04
<ale> scusa la 9.04
<ugone> azz
<ugone> vecchiotta
<ale> e lo so non ho mai fatto il salto di versione
<ugone> e cosa vuoi fare ora? cancellare tutto e reinstallare?
<ale> secondo me è la cosa migliore
<ugone> ok
<ale> io ho già messo in una chiavetta
<ugone> hai un disco esterno?
<ale> no ho un disco interno
<ugone> in modo da salvare la /home?
<ale> si si ho già fatto il salvataggio
<ale> dei vari documenti
<ugone> il disco esterno ti serve per salvare la /home in un'altra locazione in modo da non perdere dati
<ugone> salvate le varie password e gli indirizzi di mail e le foto?
<ugone> ok
<ugone>  
<ale> si si
<ale> ok
<ugone> se avvii da chiavetta va tutto?
<ale> no mi da un errore mi dice che non trova lì'immagine
<ale> da quello che riesco a capire
<ugone> un livecd non lo hai?
<ale> ehh nel portatile non ho il cd magari
<ale> non ci sono altre possibilità?
<ugone> iniziando da 0 1) la iso con la quale hai fatto la chiavetta è buona? l'md5 è valido?
<ugone> 2) cosa hai usato per pare la chiavetta?
<ale> allora la iso è 10.04
<ugone> che md5 ha?
<ale> e come faccio a vederlo?
<ale> ho trovato un file md5
<ale> ma è lungo
<ale> md5sum.txt
<ugone> no
<ugone> controlla cosi
<ugone> apri un terminale e poi scrivi
<ugone> md5sum /file/iso/dacontrollare.iso
<ugone> e poi dai invio
<ugone> lavora un po e poi ti da una riga tipo c4203c66511fe65028700491be714c77 *ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-i386.iso
<ugone> la devi controllare con il file md5.txt che hai
<ale> ma scusa io non ho .iso
<ale> io ho tutte le cartelle non ho .iso
<ugone> e cosa hai?
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> cosa hai usato per fare la chiavetta?
<ale> creare chiave usb
<ale> quello di ubuntu
<ugone> si
<ugone> ma ti chiede di usare un a iso
<ugone> per fare la chiavetta
<ale> esatto
<ale> si
<ugone> devi controllare l'iso che hai scaricato
<ugone> se il download è stato interrotto poi la chiavetta non parte
<ugone> perchè la iso non è buona
<ugone> oppure
<ugone> vai qui e lo riscarichi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<ugone> l'iso che scarichi dovrebbe avere questo md5 f63028da38308d917cd1460e14fb8540 *ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<ugone> e il link è http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<Matt_91> mi è sparita l'ora sul pannello di unity(colpa mia che ho fatto una pulizia del sistema un po troppo profonda :)) ora ho reinstallato il pacchetto, ma come faccio a rimettere l'ora sul pannello?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con una nuova installazione in un pc portatile
<alessandro_> praticamente ho creato un usb con la iso di ubuntu
<alessandro_> con il creatore dischi avvio di ubuntu
<alessandro_> faccio partire da usb l'usb
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<alessandro_> scusat dall'avvio boot l'usb
<alessandro_> e mi da sempre un'errore sembra non trovare l'immagine
<alessandro_> come potrei fare?
<massimo18> alessandro_: potresti leggere la guida che ti ho linkato
<alessandro_> e ma io ho fatto come la guida
<massimo18> alessandro_: non devi mettere l0immagine sulla penna ma usare unetbootin per creare una live sulla penna
<massimo18> *l'immagine
<alessandro_> ma io no posso usare creatore dischi d'avvio?
<massimo18> alessandro_: fai come vuoi
<alessandro_> se mi dici che va meglio con unebottin
<alessandro_> guardo quello
<enzotib> no, er ubuntu va meglio usb-creator
<enzotib> per*
<alessandro_> il problema e:
<alessandro_> COM32 image
<alessandro_> vesame.c32: not a COM32 image
<alessandro_> scusate vesamenu
<alessandro_> niente da fare
<alessandro_> ho provato con un'altra immagine
<alessandro_> ma sempre lo stesso errore
<davey> alessandro_, stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare??
<alessandro_> no nessuno ha risposto
<davey> eh... ti credo...
<davey> riformula, non si capisce una mazza...
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con avvio usb
<davey> già meglio, inizia a prendere forma...
<davey> avvio di cosa
<alessandro_> cioè dovrei installare ubuntu su un portatile
<davey> eccoci
<davey> e l'errore che ti restituisce è?!
<alessandro_> ho montato l'immagine in un usb con il creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<alessandro_> faccio partire da usb il portatile
<alessandro_> e mi dici il seguente errore
<alessandro_> vesaname  c.32: not a COM32 image
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare?
<davey> ok... il nome del file immagine che metti sulla pennina?
<alessandro_> ubuntu 10.4.3
<bobbybong> alessandro_,  prova al boot premi F6 e metti nomodeset
<davey> si, mi serve il nome del file immagine
<davey> proprio il nome del file
<alessandro_> ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<davey> ah ok...
<davey> e ovviamente utilizzi il programma presente già in ubuntu per renderla bootable, giusto?
<alessandro_> esatto
<davey> se si, prova come dice bobbybong
<alessandro_> ma sul pc portatile che devo fare l'installazione?
<davey> certo
<alessandro_> a me non succede nulla se schiaccio f6
<bobbybong> alessandro_, se parte così e  la installi dovrai aggiungere l'opzione a grub devi editare /etc/default/grub
<alessandro_> non capisco
<alessandro_> io ne pc dove devo fare l'installazione ho già ubuntu
<alessandro_> però vorrei fare una nuova installazione
<alessandro_> perchè devo fare dei passi di avanzamento di versione
<alessandro_> come posso fare?
<bobbybong> http://www.programmicomputer.it/linux/2011-07-26/alcuni-metodi-da-adottare-se-il-livecd-di-ubuntu-non-si-avvia
<alessandro_> ma se io schiaccio F6 non succede nulla
<alessandro_> ma come posso fare
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<alessandro_> ma io non avvio nulla non vedo quella schermata
<alessandro_> magari vedessi quella schermata
<bobbybong> rifai la usb
<alessandro_> a me parte una schermata nera con scritto lìerrore
<bobbybong> solo a te succede su milioni di persone
<alessandro_> lo rifatta 3 volte
<bobbybong> cambia usb
<davey> alessandro_, hai la possibilità di provare su un altro pc? anche solo la'vvio della pennina...
<alessandro_> ho provato un'altra volta fare l'usb
<davey> alessandro_, hai la possibilità di provare su un altro pc? anche solo la'vvio della pennina...
<davey> comunque qui manzoni si sta ribaltando nella tomba...
<alessandro_> allora ti spiego cosa mi dice mentre faccio l'usb
<davey> ah c'è pure il messaggio durante la creazione...
<alessandro_> La politica di sistema impedisce l'installazione del bootloader
<alessandro_> Un'applicazione sta tentando di compiere un'azione che richiede privilegi
<davey> metti la pwd di root
<alessandro_> e mi chiede la password
<davey> e dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<davey> esatto
<alessandro_> si
<davey> ok, ora ripeto
<davey> alessandro_, hai la possibilità di provare su un altro pc? anche solo la'vvio della pennina...
<alessandro_> no magari
<davey> mmm...
<alessandro_> aspe un'altro messaggio
<davey> fai questa cosa.
<davey> sentiamo
<alessandro_> la politica di sistema impedisce il messaggio
<alessandro_> bisogna autenticarsi
<davey> O.o
<davey> impedisce il messaggio?!
<alessandro_> metto la password
<ugone> si
<alessandro_> e mi dice installazione completata
<alessandro_> L'installazione è completata. Ora è possibile eseguire Ubuntu su altri computer avviandoli con questa unità inserita.
<davey> ok... adesso hai ancora inserita nella presa usb la pennina?
<alessandro_> rimuovo l'usb
<davey> no
<davey> aspetta
<davey> fermo
<alessandro_> dimmi
<davey> hai l'icona della pennina sul desktop?
<alessandro_> si
<davey> tasto destro, format e poi clicca su disk utility
<davey> senza formattare ovviamente
<alessandro_> fatto tasto destro
<alessandro_> formatta
<alessandro_> e non ho disk utility
<davey> avrai la traduzione in italiano...
<alessandro_> gestore
<alessandro_> gestore dischi?
<davey> ok clicca
<alessandro_> fatto
<davey> posta l'immagine...
<davey> !pastimage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastimage'
<davey> come è?!
<davey> qualcuno in ascolto??
<davey> :P
<davey> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> dove la posto l'immagine
<davey> aspetta...
<davey> non lo ricordo cavolo
<davey> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davey> eccolo qui alessandro_
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/166782
<alessandro_> postata
<alessandro_> vista?
<alessandro_> <davey> c6 ancora vero?
<ugone> ora clicca su modifica partizione e guarda che sia avviabile
<alessandro_> ok manca solo il nome sul''etichetta
<ugone> c'è il pulsante modifica partizione tipo etichetta modifica flag
<ugone> l'importante è che sia avviabile
<davey> scusa ero al tel
<davey> asp guardo
<davey> perfetto è avviabile...
<davey> non capisco che problema possa dare...
<davey> prova a rifarlo
<davey> cioè a rimettere la pennina
<davey> e controlla che nel bios sia tutto corretto
<davey> ovvero faccia partire la pennina
<alessandro_> ho messo che faccia partire la penna
<alessandro_> ma mi dà sempre quell'errore
<ugone> alessandro_, l'iso è buono?
<alessandro_> non ci sono altri metodi
<ugone> sei sicuro che l'md5 è valido?
<alessandro_> e penso di si che sia buono
<ugone> puoi provare con unebootin
<alessandro_> l'ho tirata giù da ubuntu
<ugone> pensi non basta
<ugone> non vuol dire
<ugone> se interrompi il download a metà ti da lo stesso un'iso ma non è valido
<alessandro_> ma non l'ho interrotto
<ugone> è per quello che ti dico di calcolare l'md5
<alessandro_> si ma con due iso
<ugone> non lo devi aver fatto tu basta che salti un attimo la connessione o simili
<alessandro_> io ho due iso
<ugone> ti credo
<ugone> ma l'unico sistema per sapere se son buone è calcolare l'md5
<alessandro_> come la calcolo
<ugone> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ugone> e poi confronti l'md5 ottenuto con  quello dal sito dove lo hai preso
<ugone> se poi l'immagine è buona prova a fare la penna con unetbootin visto che con l'utilità di ubuntu non va
<alessandro_> provo con unebootin
<davey> si ma alessandro_ prova a confrontare l'md5 se no sei punto e a capo...
<alessandro_> come devo fare scarico unebootin e poi con cosa apro il file
<davey> ok. io ci rinuncio.
<fenixxx_86> c'e' nessuno ???
<fenixxx_86> piu' di una volta ho provato ad installare nokuntu .... ma mi da un errore di permessi sui pacchetti ... non so come uscirne anche perche non ci sono hwto o meglio nn ne ho trovato uno decente ...
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: non mi risulta niente con questo nome nei repo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<trudi> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<jester-> widget
<nicotano> ?
<fuser80> come posso passare nuovamente da ubuntu 11.04 10.04?
<nicotano> fuser80, salva i dati che ti interessano e rifai una nuova installazione previa formattazione della partizione esistente
<fuser80> ok, ho dei problemi con il gestore aggiornamenti, non riesco ad installarli si blocca a metà, come posso risolvere?
<nicotano> fuser80,  che errore ti viene segnalato?
<fuser80> nessuno ma si blocca, non installa nulla.
<enzotib> ma che devi installare?
<nicotano> fuser80, hai installato ubuntu con wubi ?
<enzotib> pareva di aver capito che devi installare il sistema, non dei pacchetti
<fuser80> cioè?
<enzotib> fuser80: parlavi di installare la 10.04?
<nicotano> fuser80,  wubi installa ubuntu dentro windows
<enzotib> e che c'entra il gestore aggiornamenti?
<fuser80> ho installato tramite il gestore aggiornamenti son passato dalla versione 10.04 a 11.04
<enzotib> davvero? in un colpo solo?
<nicotano> fuser80,  leggi la mia prima risposta, non puoi tornare indietro
<fuser80> windows l'ho eliminato
<nicotano> fuser80, per installare 10.04 salva i dati che ti interessano e rifai una nuova installazione previa formattazione della partizione esistente
<fuser80> non posso?
<fuser80> ok
<fuser80> mentre se voglio risolvere questo problema come faccio?
<enzotib> ma quale problema?
<nicotano> fuser80, prova a cambiare il server se non hai incasinato i repository gli aggiornamenti li fai
<fuser80> non riesco a installare gli aggiornamenti il processo si blocca a metà
<enzotib> fuser80: ma che ti frega? se devi reinstallare fallo e basta, che ti importa degli aggiornamenti?
<fuser80> lo posso reinstallare senza il cd? dal pc?come?
<enzotib> vabbè, rinuncio
<nicotano> fuser80, e come l'avevi installato prima
<fuser80> non riesco
<nicotano> !installazione | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alnuvola> salve  a tuttuù
<alnuvola> tutti
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<Guest20833> sorry
<Guest20833> ciao gio
<Guest66273> salve
<pippo> hgf
<pippo> ciao
<Trim> ciao a tutti
<m4r1o_> salve
<Aizram> !ciao | m4r1o_
<ubot-it> m4r1o_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<m4r1o_> Dovrei scaricare ubuntu per eeepc solo che non riesco a trovare il download... ho visto che il sito ufficiale è chiuso ...
<m4r1o_> sapete dove posso trovarlo ?
<Aizram> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Aizram> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<m4r1o_> grazie Aizram, ma questa non è la versione che mi server...
<enzotib> m4r1o_: non esiste più una versione per netbook, la desktop è buona per tutte le stagioni
<Aizram> .... magari dovevo ridere alla battuata enzotib :D
<jester-> enzotib: Aizram con debian è rimasta un po indietro hihi
<Aizram> :P jester-
<enzotib> battuta?
<jester-> enzotib: digiamogi di si
<enzotib> non avevo intenzione
<Aizram> chi cosa?
<Aizram> enzotib, ..... sonno?
<Aizram> <m4r1o_> grazie Aizram, ma questa non è la versione che mi server...
<Aizram> il mio link era la risposta a "ho visto che il sito ufficiale è chiuso" .......
<enzotib> Aizram: pensavo volesse la versione per netbook
<Aizram> anche io :D
<jester-> <m4r1o_> Dovrei scaricare ubuntu per eeepc solo che non riesco a trovare il download... ho visto che il sito ufficiale è chiuso ...
<enzotib> embè la versione per netbook non esiste
<Aizram> però se non c'è sul sito ufficale dico pure io che non esiste più E ubuntu-it non è giù
<jester-> Aizram: <enzotib> m4r1o_: non esiste più una versione per netbook, la desktop è buona per tutte le stagioni
<Aizram> non suona più il mio pc
<Aizram> ...... il suono
<Aizram> ops
<Aizram> ah no :D
<jester-> Aizram: w7 è andato in ferie?
<Aizram> abbassato il volume
<Aizram> nununununu
<Aizram> :P
<Aizram> vabbè tutta sta fatica per uno che non preoccupa nemmeno di rispondere!!!!!
<gigirock> ma se strimmo un filmato .avi da un pc remoto....con il pc in locale lo vedo con rstp://pc remoto
<gigirock> si ma voi due casinisti il canale cazzaeggio sta di la' !
<Aizram> :D gigirock
<jester-> gigirock: te pensa al .avi
<jester-> gigirock: e a trascinare gli omoni
<gigirock> dai raga che mi sta prendendo un sonno......
<Aizram> anche a me :D
<Aizram> notte a tutti
<Kappa> ho sacricato aircrack-ng  ma non lo trovo per avviarlo
<jester-> Kappa: è da riga di comando
<jester-> sul sito c'è il man
<Kappa> quale comando da terminale jester?
<jester-> Kappa: devi leggerti la doc. èda terminale non c'è gui
<Kappa> capito vado sul sito a leggermi il man grazie jester
<Kappa> jester mi conviene installare un antivirus?
<Kappa> se sì quale
<jester-> Kappa: antivirus a quale pro
<m4r1o_> via terminale qual è il comando per abbassare la retroilluminazione?
<Kappa> infatti domanda stupida capita
<enzotib> m4r1o_: echo N | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<enzotib> dove N va da 0 a 9
<m4r1o_> grazie enzotib ma niente non funziona... ho provato pure ad andare su sistema -> preferenze -> gestione alimentazione ... modifico da 100% a 15 ma niente....
<enzotib> m4r1o_: xdotool key XF86MonBrightnessUp
<enzotib> m4r1o_: xdotool è da installare, però
<Kappa> comando per avviare kismet
<Kappa> o comando per avviare da terminale aircrack
<Kappa> jester non capisco l'inglese
<Kappa> ppultroppo
<sfax71> salve
<sfax71> ho un problema con installazione ubuntu 10.10
<sfax71> chi mi puo' aiutare?
<jester-> sfax71: descrivi il problema
<sfax71> ok
<sfax71> dunque , semplicemente nn riesco ad installare ubu 10 su un portatile
<jester-> Kappa: cerca con gogol aircrack che te ne trova una vagonata in italico
<jester-> sfax71: che passi hai fatto
<Kappa> risolto jester grazie
<m4r1o_> sfax71: che errore ti da ?
<sfax71> premetto che son gia' riuscito ad installarne uno su un mio vecchio Acer ASPIRE  DI UNA 10INA DI ANNI FA'
<sfax71> ed e' andato tutto ok
<sfax71> adesso e' un mese che provo con un ASUS di mio fratello ma non riesco
<jester-> sfax71: se non dici cosa hai fatto la palla si cristallo è in ferie
<sfax71> ho fatto con Wubi
<sfax71> come al solito
<sfax71> dopo il riavvio
<jester-> sfax71: wubi quindi dentro a winzoz
<sfax71> yesss
<jester-> sfax71: al riavvio che succede
<sfax71> dentro win XP
<sfax71> succede che si, apre la schermata con la tastierina e il logo di ubuntu in basso
<sfax71> premo invio e...
<sfax71> riesco ad entrare nel menu' lingue
<sfax71> seleziono Italiano
<sfax71> ....
<jester-> sfax71: mica lo si avvia da dentro xp. al boot dovrebbe comparire il menu con linux e xp
<sfax71> certo esatto
<sfax71> hai capito bene
<sfax71> dual boot
<sfax71> ma io son andato gia' avanti
<jester-> sfax71: ma intendi al rebbot dopo installato o lanciando wubi
<sfax71> grub c'e' e si vede
<sfax71> no no....dopo aver installato il GRUB con wobi e riavviato
<sfax71> arrivo alla schermata dove dice se:
<jester-> sfax71: e non compare il menu grub di avvio?
<sfax71> vuoi provare senza installare
<sfax71> oppure
<sfax71> installa
<sfax71> oppure
<sfax71> controlla errori su hard disk
<sfax71> oppure
<sfax71> altre cagate varie
<sfax71> insomma io seleziono per es: prova
<sfax71> e comparfe una SCHERMATA NERA
<sfax71> con un underscore che lampeggia
<sfax71> in alto a sinistra
<jester-> sfax71: se parte wubi e non scegli installa
<sfax71> e poi posso farmi una partita a ramino col mio cane
<sfax71> e la lineetta e' sempre la' che lampeggia
<sfax71> chiaro ora?
<sfax71> gia' provato pure quello
<sfax71> ho provato tutte le opzioni
<jester-> sfax71: non si capisce se installi o fai la prova
<sfax71> sia di prova che di installazione
<sfax71> nion me le fa fare entrambe
<sfax71> non parte!!!
<sfax71> secondo me
<sfax71> devo aggiornare il BIOS
<sfax71> ke ne pensi?
<sfax71> capisci?
<sfax71> sto portatile e' scritto ASUS ma dentro ci son pezzi di mille marke diverse
<sfax71> non ho mai avuto problenmi con Wubi
<jester-> sfax71: scegli grafica sicura nelle opzioni da FX in basso che di sicuro hai una scheda grafica indigesta
<jester-> e noapic o acpi=no
<sfax71> ah ecco
<sfax71> e quindi?
<sfax71> poi partira' qialcosa?
<jester-> e quindi leggi appena sopra
<sfax71> ah si ecco, l'avevo letto tra i TAB...f1, f2,f3 ecc
<sfax71> quindi devi disinnescare l'ACPI??
<sfax71> devo scus
<jester-> <jester-> sfax71: scegli grafica sicura nelle opzioni da FX in basso che di sicuro hai una scheda grafica indigesta
<jester-> <jester-> e noapic o acpi=no
<jester-> F6
<sfax71> ok
<sfax71> vado di la' a provare poi ti dico
<jester-> sfax71: si hai una nvidia serve nomodeset
<sfax71> ma il CD con la ISO rimane inserito?
<jester-> certo che si
<jester-> fino a installazione completata
<sfax71> bene
<sfax71> ora vado di la' su PC incriminato e ti do' le info sul processore e sul bios su tutto quanto
<sfax71> cosi ci capisci meglio
<sfax71> grazie cque
<sfax71> a fra poco
<sfax71> jester...day
<sfax71> ;-)
<sfax71> hey jester mi sa' che rimando a domani
<jester-> vedi te
<sfax71> non posso accedere alla stanza col PC incriminato
<sfax71> spero di ribbeccarti domani
<sfax71> grazie 1000
<sfax71> e a presto
<jester-> cià
<sfax71> cque e'  la prima volta che accedo a questa chat
<sfax71> e devo dire che siete molto efficienti e disponibili
<jester-> :D
<sfax71> se nn dovessi riuscire nenake cosi'...sto' gia' scaricando la versione 10.04.3
<sfax71> dovrebbe funzionare meglio
<sfax71> altrimenti ...la LUCID linux
<jester-> sfax71: scarica la 11.04
<sfax71> ma vaaaaa
<sfax71> l'ultima?
<sfax71> ma se nn va' nemmeno la penultima?
<jester-> sfax71: scarica la iso normale che wubi sta anche li dentro
<sfax71> si si lo so...nn e' quello
<sfax71> e' ke secondo me sto lap top e'n troppo
<jester-> sfax71: la logica p che os piu avanzato ha piu driver aggiunti e meno bug
<sfax71> datato, quindi, meglio qualke versione precedente nn ti pare?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> sempre meglio l'ultima
<sfax71> si ma vuole anche un PC pronto a supportarlo
<sfax71> bah...vedremo...
<jester-> non è che diventi piu pesante avanzando, anzi
<sfax71> magari risolvo come mi hai detto prima
<sfax71> le provo tutte
<jester-> sfax71: piuttosto quanta ram ha il catorcio
<sfax71> beh ma tra 10.10 e 11....la differenza e' minima
<sfax71> soin quasi uguali
<sfax71> cambia qualke cazzata nella grafica ma siamio li...
<sfax71> 1 g di ram
<sfax71> eheh
<jester-> sfax71: va bene ubuntu normale i386
<sfax71> anke il mio ACER aspire ne ha 1 G ...e ubu gira benissimo, nessun problema
<sfax71> e infatti quello ho tentato di mettere
<sfax71> quello sto' scaricando
<sfax71> x86
<sfax71> no 64bit...no no
<sfax71> solo ke son col pennino...mi sbrigo fra un ora...ke palle
<jester-> sfax71: pensa a installazione su partizione che dentro a win è come andare con un travestito
<sfax71> gia'...
<sfax71> pero' nn credo che mio fratello voglia perdere win
<jester-> sfax71: win rimane
<sfax71> voglio solo alleggerirlo un po'...velocizzarlo...tanto e' una makkina vekkia
<sfax71> nn capisco
<jester-> basta rimpicciolirre la partizione e sullo sapzi che si libera ci si mette ubuntu
<jester-> comincia a fare una defrag di xp
<sfax71> su partizione intendi affianco a win o cosa?
<jester-> affianco
<sfax71> e quella ci sta'
<sfax71> si affianco
<sfax71> giusto?
<sfax71> in modo che potro' sempre disinstallarlo quando mi pare
<sfax71> io sul mioo ACER ce l'ho definitivo...ma ...appunto e' il mio
<sfax71> su makkina altrui andrei cauto per ora....
<kunta__> salve, mi date na mano a configurare la stampante  sulla versione 11.04
<jester-> kunta__: configurare in che senso
<kunta__> non riesco a stampare
<jester-> kunta__: è installata?
<kunta__> si
<jester-> kunta__: usb?
<kunta__> è accesa
<kunta__> si è esb
<jester-> kunta__: la stampante è usb wifi o ethernet
<kunta__> usb ethernet
<jester-> kunta__: marca?
<kunta__> tally genicom _ laser_
<kunta__> modello 9022
<jester-> kunta__: disinstalla, poi riavvii e la accendi a vedere le la becca
<kunta__> COME FACCIO?
<kunta__> ho tolto e rimeesso l'usb
<kunta__> niente da fare
<jester-> kunta__: amministrazione/stampanti e la rimuovi
<jester-> poi la psegni e riavvi il pc
<Kappa> comando da terminale per avvio aircrack-ng
<Kappa> comando da terminale per avvio aircrack-ng
<ys0> salve
<ys0> c'è un modo di disabilitare la hotkey shift+tastierino numerico?
<ys0> perchè qunado codo è fastidioso dover selezionare col mosue
<ys0> sono abituato a premere shift + end
<ys0> per selezionare la riga intera
<ys0> e se faccio shift+end mi scrive 1
<Kappa> go away bye bye
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-30
<R4bb1t> nannes: c'è per caso un modo per vedere una sorta di log dei pacchetti installati e disinstallati nel tempo?
<nannes> Si, cercati i log di apt, o di dpkg
<R4bb1t> ok, mi è tornata l'interfaccia grafica
<R4bb1t> mi ha un pò di errori però
<sna> hellp everyone!
<sna> i meant hello everyone!
<sna> though i also wanted to ask for some help
<sna> anyone familiar with ati x1270 and linux drivers
<sna> i have big problems with my packard bell dot m and drivers
<antrab1970> ciao
<mizusan> ciao, ho problemi con l'aggiornamento http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1118887/
<antrab1970> ciao, chi mi sa dire come installare jaolt?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<arkan> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<agoradf> Buon Giorno a tutti
<agoradf> vorrei chiedervi due cose 1) penso bene se dico che creando un bridge con due porte di rete su ubuntu 11.04 aumento le performace della comunicazione di rete?
<agoradf> 2) se si come facio il bridge?
<mapreri> agoradf: se hai due connessione di rete che escono entrambi in internet cerca su google "load belancing", il bridge di rete serve ad altro
<agoradf> ok era la risposta che mi aspettavo.
<mapreri> agoradf: :)
<agoradf> mapreri: posso provare a descriverti meglio il io "problema"
<agoradf> ?
<mapreri> agoradf: try
<agoradf> ok. Ho una rete di tre pc . il primo pc server e altrei due " cliente". Il primo pc mada  una richiesta dui elagorazione con relativo file da elaborare al un client, che a sua volta elabora e manda indietro. lo stesso fa con il secondo.
<agoradf> il problema e che tutto viene fatto tramite indirizzo ip, ed essendo file molto grandi, vorrei sfruttare al meglio tutte e due le schede di rete di ogni pc (2*1gb port)
<agoradf> spero di essermi siegato
<mapreri> agoradf: sì, presumo di aver capito. penso che il load belancing faccia al caso tuo. io però personalmente non l'ho mai attuato (anche se a volte sarebbe comodo anche per me)..
<mapreri> agoradf: però vedi che possono esserci altri colli di bottiglia in giro per la rete. se questi file devono essere temporaneamente immagazzinati su disco, anche se alla fine ti ritrovi una rete da 2 Gbit/s non la sfrutterai mai fino in fondo
<agoradf> puo essere il bonding la soluzione?
<mapreri> agoradf: anche, ma io non ti so aiutare a configurarli
<mapreri> :(
<mapreri> agoradf: però ci sono guide addirittura ufficiali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<agoradf> ok grasias. Ovviamente lancio un Help se ce qualcunaltro che l'a gia faatto i date una ano Sono Ovviamente in ritardissimo
<mapreri> agoradf: ??? che razza di grammatica hai usato in quella frase??? :D
<mapreri> beh, io devo lasciare per un po', bye
<gian_> ciao, come mai quando inserisco un dvd con dentro file in formato .AVI, non riesco a vedere niente e non si riesce neanche a riavviare, devo spegnere brutalmente
<jester-> troppi pornazzi
<glpiana> lol
<gian_> no, sono riprese video di recita scolastica di mio figlio
<gian_> quando vado su nautilus e clicco sul dvd mi viene fuori l'errore,Impossibile montare «UDF Volume», DBus error org.gtk.Private. RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<glpiana> gian_, ma lo fa solo con quel dvd?
<gian_> si, ho provato a metterlo in un pc con windows e lo apre tranquillamente
<glpiana> gian_, sullo stesso pc?
<gian_> no, su un altro pc. Ma sullo stesso ho provato con un altro dvd e funziona
<glpiana> gian_, potrebbe essere il tipo di dvd che gli è indigesto allora
<gian_> glpiana, è un verbatim dvd-r, mi sembra strano
<gian_> glpiana, quando digito in terminale top trovo la voce mount che prende il 100% della cpu ma non riesco ad abortirla, come faccio?
<dod> non e' buono l'indice del dvd forse.
<dod> e' masterizzato?
<ugone> gian_, solo per curiosità puoi dare in un terminale  file /media/cdrom/indirizzo/di/un/file/sul/dvd
<kikko1975> buongiorno, ho un problema con ubuntu... chi mi può aiutare...?
<ugone> ar esempio fatto qui  su un mp3 dice file ./audio.mp3     mi ritorna audio.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 192 kbps, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<gian_> glpiana, quando il nome del file è spaziato, come faccio a scriverlo sul terminale per essere accettato?
<ugone> vai con il tab ed usa l'autocompletamento
<glpiana> gian_, dove c'è lo spazio metti \ seguito da spazio
<glpiana> !aiuto | kikko1975
<ubot-it> kikko1975: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kikko1975> ho installato gli aggiornamenti e mi dice che: Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:Tipo "--2012-07-30" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list' come posso procedere?
<glpiana> kikko1975, anzitutto non dovresti usar erepository esterni. comuqnue chiudi il gestroe che hai aperto e apri un temrinale
<glpiana> kikko1975, scrivi: sudo apt-get update     e quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> a dopo
<gian_> glpiana, sono riuscito ad andare all'indirizzo /media/UDF Volume come utente root, ma facendo ls non mi compare nulla
<kikko1975> ho aperto il terminale e mi dà come errore il seguente:  E: Tipo "--2012-07-30" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<Noettore> kikko1975, puoi copiare il contenuto di /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq.list su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<glpiana> o rimuovi direttamente il repository winehq
<kikko1975> Noettore copiato
<Noettore> kikko1975, mi puoi dare il link??
<kikko1975> Noettore il link è: www.winehq.org/download/
<Noettore> kikko1975, no no, aspetta... devi copiare il contenuto del file che ti ho detto su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com e poi darmi il link di quello che hai copiato
<kikko1975> Noettore il contenuto l'ho copiato e ìd oreìa ti invio il link..
<wafw> Salve a tutti
<kikko1975> Noettore c6?
<Noettore> kikko1975, si sto aspettando che tu mi scriva il link al pastebin
<kikko1975> già fatto..
<Noettore> kikko1975, no tu mi hai dato il link alla pagina di wine
<kikko1975> allora perdonami nn ho capito.. che link ti devo dare,...?
<glpiana> !paste | kikko1975
<ubot-it> kikko1975: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kikko1975> glpiana che significa: !paste | kikko1975?
<jester-> kikko1975: leggere e fare come spiegato dal botolo?
<jester-> visto che Noettore sta aspettando ma un'ora
<kikko1975> perdonami, jester, sono nuiovo e non ho capito che link devo inviare....
<Noettore> kikko1975: allora, vai qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jester-> <Noettore> kikko1975, no no, aspetta... devi copiare il contenuto del file che ti ho detto su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com e poi darmi il link di quello che hai copiato
<jester-> <kikko1975> Noettore il contenuto l'ho copiato e ìd oreìa ti invio il link..
<Noettore> incolla il contenuto del file /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq.list e premere su paste
<jester-> <Noettore> kikko1975, si sto aspettando che tu mi scriva il link al pastebin
<Noettore> poi incollare qui in chat l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> si segue o giochiamo agli indovinelli
<kikko1975> il contenuto l'ho inviato
<kikko1975> ora l'indirizzo della pagina è quello locale?
<jester-> kikko1975: e come lo vediamo se non ci dai il link (url)
<jester-> kikko1975: fare un copia incolla dell'indirizzo nel browser è cosi difficile?
<dod> o/
<kikko1975> il link locale e: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jester-> kikko1975: questo è l'indirizzo link  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  pigiato paste fa vedere la pagina col paste devi incollarci il link
<jester-> kikko1975: terminale--> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d --> incollare la risposta nel pastebin--> incollare qui l'indirizzo
<kikko1975> Jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1119226/
<glpiana> kikko1975, dovresti però fare quello che ti viene chiesto, non cose a caso. così è impossibile aiutarti
<jester-> kikko1975: eh
<Noettore> ormai ho perso ogni speranza
<jester-> <jester-> kikko1975: terminale--> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d --> incollare la risposta nel pastebin--> incollare qui l'indirizzo
<glpiana> kikko1975, comuqnue ripeto, leva il repository di winehq che è del tutto inutile dato che wine è presente tra i programmi scaricabili dal software center
<kikko1975> mi avete chiesto il link, ho fornito il link..
<glpiana> kikko1975, sì, ma non ci hai messo quello che ti è stato chiesto
<kikko1975> ho incollato il contenuto del file..
<jester-> <jester-> kikko1975: terminale--> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d --> incollare la risposta nel pastebin--> incollare qui l'indirizzo
<glpiana> kikko1975, se quello è il contenuto del file è meglio se lo rimuovi
<jester-> non capisci le -->?
<kikko1975> cmq il repository è il file stesso..?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> ma se levi il file il sistema non cerca più il repository
<kikko1975> ok ok, così risolverò il problema..?
<glpiana> kikko1975, sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq*
<glpiana> kikko1975, dai il comando che ti ho scritto e poi scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<kikko1975> sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq*
<kikko1975> impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq*": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> kikko1975, se hai dato il comando più di una volta è normale
<kikko1975> ma io lo vedo se apro il percorso..
<glpiana> kikko1975, scrivi allora: ls /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq*
<gian_> glpiana, non riesco ad aprire il lettore dvd con il tasto apposito, conosci un modo?
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi eject   nel terminale
<gian_> glpiana, sei grande!!!!!! grazie
<kikko1975> ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq*: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> kikko1975, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<kikko1975> E: Tipo "--2012-07-30" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<glpiana> kikko1975, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.lis
<glpiana> no, sbagliato
<glpiana> kikko1975, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<kikko1975> ed ora?
<glpiana> kikko1975, ora scrivi ancora sudo apt-get update
<kikko1975> ok, stà scaricando..
<kikko1975> però ho necessità di installare wine, come faccio?
<glpiana> kikko1975, quando termina l'operazione, scrivi: sudo apt-get install wine
<glpiana> !wine | kikko1975
<kikko1975> ok ok
<kikko1975> grazie per il momento..
<kikko1975> se ho bisogno ti ricontatto
<glpiana> oki
<ubot-it> kikko1975: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Mauy> ciao ho un disco usb formattato in hfs+ che non riesco a montare per salvare i dati e poi riformattarlo mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> Mauy: serve un pqcchetto
<Mauy> dimmi
<jester-> hfsplus
<Mauy> io ho gia messo questi sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils hfsprogs
<jester-> Mauy: la vedi la usb in nautilus?
<Mauy> si
<jester-> Mauy: se la clicchi non la monta?
<Mauy> se gli dico monta scrive questo Error mounting: mount: No such file or directory
<jester-> Mauy: sudo fdisk -l fa vedere nel patebinno
<Mauy> mi dai il lik bastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !paste
<Mauy> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119292/
<jester-> vuoi anche un caffè'
<Mauy> non mi ricordavo il comando scusa
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Mauy> mount: File o directory non esistente
<Mauy> jester-: hai visto cosa mi ha risposto dopo aver dato il comando?
<jester-> Mauy: sudo mount -t hfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Mauy> jester-: queta è la risposta
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119301/
<Riccardo> salve a tutti... io ero alla ricerca di alcune risposte... ho installato da tempo ubuntu 11.10, qualche giorno fà l'ho aggiornato al 12.04, ma siccome non mi legge i file che sono nella partizione di windows non l'ho mai usato tanto... ma siccome ora volevo iniziare a usarlo bene mi chiedevo come potevo: 1.- a fargli leggere i file che si trovano nella partizione di windows. 2.- come riesco a fargli aprire le chiavette preconfi
<jester-> Mauy: dmesg | tail
<Mauy> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119308/
<jester-> Mauy: sembra il fs a mignotte sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev(sdb1
<Mauy> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119314/
<jester-> Mauy: da linux The volume   could not be repaired
<jester-> Mauy: fallo da osx
<Mauy> non ho un mac il disco è di un mio amico
<jester-> Mauy: non si puo fare altro
<glpiana> Riccardo, per i file di windows... di che formati stiamo parlando? e cosa sono le chiavette preconf?
<jester-> Riccardo: e file di winzoz li legge benissimo
<Mauy> ok grazie era l'ultimo tentativo ho gia estratto tutti i file con un programma per win solo che  li ha estratti ma ho perso nomi e dir volevo vedere se per caso riuscivo se ora riformatto il disco in ntfs me lo vedono tutti win mac e linux giusto???
<jester-> Mauy: se penna usb falla in fat
<Mauy> no è in hdd da un tera
<Mauy> un hdd
<Riccardo> tutti i file... nessun formato in particolare... e chiavette preconfigurate... ho un hdd esterno da un tera preconfigurato per windows... ovvero su ubuntu non me lo legge... nemmeno mi segnala che c'è un'unità esterna
<glpiana> Riccardo, allora cominciamo dai file sulla partizione di windows. anzitutto la partizione viene montata e tu riesci a girare tra file e cartelle?
<Mauy> grazie alla prossima
<Riccardo> montata in che senso? fisicamente? perchè la partizione che ho è puramente virtuale, ma non riesco ad entrare nella partizione di windows da ubuntu o viceversa
<glpiana> Riccardo, che intendi per "puramente virtuale"?
<Riccardo> durante l'installazione di ubuntu ti chiede se vuoi o meno creare una partizione per mettere in dual windows e ubuntu... è quella!
<glpiana> Riccardo, allora non è nulla di virtuale. apri un temrinale e scrivi il comando: sudo fdisk -l               poi copia quello che esce su pastebin così mi faccio un'idea
<glpiana> !paste | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardo> pultroppo sono con windows, e non ho altra scelta per connettermi visto che mi connetto tramite una chiavetta usb... :|
<glpiana> Riccardo, e non hai modo di attaccare un cavo di rete?
<jester-> glpiana: sacrilegio
<Riccardo> pultroppo no...
<jester-> anche col cellofono che non costa niente è sacrilegio
<glpiana> Riccardo, sicuro di non avere installato con wubi?
<Riccardo> hem... si... scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa cambia?
<glpiana> Riccardo, beh, cambia parecchio :) con wubi hai installato ubuntu come se fosse un programma di windows. adesso non vorrei dire boiate, ma mi pare che tu possa vedere i file di windows sotto alla directory /loop o roba simile
<Riccardo> mh... almeno già questa cosa è risolta...
<glpiana> Riccardo, ora spiegami cosa sarebbe un disco "preconfigurato per windows"
<Riccardo> scusa, ricordavo male io... PREFORMATTATO per windows...
<Riccardo> comunque... ho saputo che esiste un programma simile a "parallels desktop", che gira su mac, che si chiama "wine"... questo programma mi potrebbe risolvere il problema della connessione? perchè dovrei installare un programma grazie al quale mi fà connettere...
<glpiana> Riccardo, wine non è come parallel
<glpiana> Riccardo, e non puoi usarlo per far girare hardware. dimmi di che chiavetta parli
<Riccardo> la chiavetta per la connessione?
<Riccardo> è la  "onda mw191up" della wind
<glpiana> Riccardo, dovresti inserirla e controllare se all'interno ha delle istruzioni per l'installazione sotto linux
<Riccardo> nel libretto delle istruzioni dice come installarla in ambiente MAC OS...
<glpiana> Riccardo, se hai un mac quelle istruzioni potranno tornarti utili
<Noettore> Riccardo: qui dice che funziona... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=501150 usando Sakis3g
<Riccardo> no, ho un hp...
<Riccardo> grazie Noettore... adesso mi segno il nome e appena posso vedo se installandolo poi riesco a connettermi... :)
<Noettore> Riccardo: il problema è che per installarlo hai bisogno di scaricarlo...
<Riccardo> per il wifi sono attrezzato... non è un problema, ma ora sono a casa, attaccato alla corrente e non potrei muovermi perchè ho la batteria a terra...
<jester-> Riccardo: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/09/07/sakis3g-configurare-3g-e-chiavette-internet-su-ubuntu-e-semplicissimo/
<nicotano> salve
<Riccardo> grazie mille a tutti voi... mi siete stati di grande aiuto... :)
<mapreri> mi sto domandando da tempo perchè non mi mostra nel pannello l'indicatore am/pm. oggi sto giocando con conky, e neanche lui mi mostra quelle due lettere. allora ho provato a stamparle con `date +%p` ma non stampa nulla.... cosa posso guardare?
<mapreri> precise, se vi interessa...
<glpiana> mapreri, e tu scrivi date +%rpm di pomeriggio e date +%ram la mattina e risolvi :D
<mapreri> glpiana: dai, non posso cambiare impostazione ogni dodici ore :P
<glpiana> lol
<mapreri> glpiana: btw non mi sembra molto normale.... -.-
<glpiana> mapreri, dalla man page:  %p     locale's equivalent of either AM or PM; blank if not known
<mapreri> glpiana: appunto, perchè non lo conosce?
<glpiana> mapreri, quindi è contemplato che non sia conosciuto. ignoro il motivo per cui non sia conosciuto
<mapreri> glpiana: e siamo sempre là.....
<glpiana> già
<OverMe> mapreri, LC_ALL=C date +%p
<mapreri> OverMe: con quella variabile impostata date fa il suo lavoro, se avvio conky dal terminale dove ho settatto LC_ALL funziona... mi conviene metterlo in .bashrc (ma a questo punto quasi quasi in /etc/enviroment...
<mapreri> )
<quigon> ciao a tutti, ho reinstallato ex novo 12.04 e non mi funzia più wifi ho cercato driver proprietari ma quello che avevo trovato all'epoca di 10.04 lamia prima install ora non c'è, dice che sul sistema non è presente nessun driver proprietario
<glpiana> quigon, che scheda wifi hai?
<quigon> pc portatile zv 5200 hp broadcom e qualcosa
<glpiana> quigon, dopo l'installazione hai effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<quigon> si ho messo la spunta di includere aggiornamenti
<glpiana> quigon, a parte quello, hai poi effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<quigon> si
<glpiana> quigon, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a
<glpiana> quigon, copia qui quello che esce
<quigon> glpiana. Linux mauro-Pavilion-zv5200-PR981EA-ABZ 3.2.0-27-generic-pae #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 15:06:05 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> quigon, ora metti su pastebin quello che esce dando il comando: rfkill list
<quigon> già fatto soft no hard no
<glpiana> quigon, metti su pastebin gli output di lsmod    e di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | quigon
<ubot-it> quigon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<quigon> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1119496/
<glpiana> quigon, scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> quigon, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> quigon, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail     e metti su pastebin
<quigon> glpiana; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1119503/
<glpiana> quigon, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<glpiana> quigon, poi dovrebbe andare. io invece vado ora :)
<mapreri> glpiana: se al posto di mettere il locale di C (che se non sbaglio è quello in cui è stato compilato gcc, giusto??) metto IT_it, è meglio?
<quigon> glpiana; avevo letto per un'altro hp di fare
<jester-> quigon: non hai installato i firmware
<jester-> non centra se hp o altra marca
<quigon> glpiana; annulla precedente ciao grazie sto macchinando
<quigon> jester-; si grazie ora devo riavviare?
<jester-> quigon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119514/
<jester-> copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminale per bene
<jester-> non serve riavviare
<quigon> jester-; ogni riga un invio
<quigon> ?
<jester-> quigon: yesss
<jester-> eclusa quella (potrebbe essere.........)
<quigon> jester-, fin li ci arrivo :)) dopo laprima riga dice:Comando "get" non trovato, ma ce ne sono 16 di simili get: comando non trovato
<jester-> quigon: ha ragone ho zompato io la w
<jester-> quigon: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> poi contiuna con le altre
<quigon> jester-, non passo la prima:( bash: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> quigon: esiste, hai copiato male
<jester-> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> incolla questa
<jester-> me lo ha appena scaricato
<quigon> jester-; finito adesso?
<jester-> quigon: tutte le righe senza errori?
<quigon> ho fatto copia incolla
<jester-> di tutte?
<quigon> yess
<jester-> quigon: iwconfig
<quigon> fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<quigon> si è accesoooooooo
<jester-> ma va
<quigon> jester-; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1119539/
<jester-> quigon: stacca il cavo e connetti la wifi
<Doro> salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | Doro
<ubot-it> Doro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Doro> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows vista però all'avvio del computer mi carica direttamente windows... come faccio a far si che posso scegliere all'avvio che sistema operativo usare? ora non posso avviare ubuntu x questo motivo..
<jester-> Doro: hai 2 hd?
<Doro> no ho fatto le partizioni dell' hd interno
<Doro> e l'ho messo su una partizione a parte
<jester-> Doro: installato winzoz dopo ubuntu?
<Doro> no che cos'è?
<quigon> jester-, =)))))))) grazzissimo a tutti ciao,   ora sarebbe buona cosa copiare tutto e custodire tutto per ...non si sa mai
<jester-> Doro: winzoz=windows
<Doro> avevo già windows vista... ho installato ubuntu dopo
<jester-> quigon: o hai fatto installare il bootloader grub sulla partizione invece che sumbr
<jester-> Doro: metti il cdlive di installazione e vieni qui
<Doro> l'ho messo e mi dice di eliminare ubuntu oppure eliminarlo e reinstallarlo
<jester-> Doro: non devi andare in installazione ma aprire il browser e venire in canale
<Doro> in canale?
<Doro> ok ho capito arrivo
<jester-> Doro: questo è canale irc #ubuntu-it
<Doro> grazie
<quigon> jester-, scusami ancora ho trocato nella home 2 cartelle broadcom una delle quali è compressa devo conservarle o cosa
<quigon> trovato
<quigon> suppongo sia il driver
<jester-> quigon: è il firmware, puoi cancellare
<jester-> è stato installato in /lib/firmware
<quigon> jester-, possono essere utili in futuro per una reinstalazione?
<jester-> quigon: vedi te
<jester-> piu utile sarebbe appuntarti i passaggi che hai fatto
<jester-> quigon: fatti un file txt broadconfw.txt http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119642/
<quigon> jester-, per quello ho già creato tre file odt, mma se  si possono usare senza doverle riscaricare le tengo, almeno la zip
<jester-> avendo lo zip salti il primo passaggio
<quigon> jester-, ho salvato il nostro dialogo, il paste, e il terminale e ora dentro la spesa ci metto lo zip e passo alla cassa :) ciao grazie ancora
<AlexTux> ciao raga, qualcuno che se la cava bene con XChat IRC?
<jason_hudson> :\
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, ho detto qualcosa di male? :(
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, dovresti chiedere direttamente quel che ti serve, anche se non credo che xchat sia in topic
<jason_hudson> sicuramente se fai la domanda ti arriva la risposta o un calcio rotante
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, se voglio aggiungere una nuova rete che ci devo mettere nella voce "Server per Nuova Rete"?
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, nella lista reti?
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, sì, se metto aggiungi per aggiungerne una nuova
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, nella lista reti puoi mettere quello che vuoi non ha importanzza
<jason_hudson> *importanza
<jason_hudson> Almeno l'ultima volta che l'ho usato era così, non credo sia cambiato lol
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, ma così mi dice sempre "Host sconosciuto. Forse è scritto male?"
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, devi andare su modifica e inserire i "dettagli"
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, l'ho fatto :)
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, li hai messi tutti e bene?
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, penso proprio di sì, è solo server per nuova rete che ho lasciato come era, ma non va
<AlexTux> ho paura che sia quello il problema
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, ricontrolla il server e la porta, perchè il nome nella lista reti (per inciso dove vedi tutti gli altri server) serve solo a te per riconoscere il server
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, ma infatti non è il nome il problema, ma il server, ora ho "newserver/6667" per intenderci
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, quello lo devi sostituire col nome del server (vedi chat.freenode.net) e la porta (7070 o quel che è)
<jason_hudson> tuoserver/porta
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, ok, ora provo, grazie
<jason_hudson> prega
<paco_> ciao ragazzi
<paco_> ragazzi, qualcuno mi da una mano a configurare un portatile con grafica ibrida amd/intel??
<paco_> non riesco a fagli funzionare l'accelerazione quando avvio con la intel integrata (non va il direct rendering)
<jester-> paco_: amd/intel significa?
<paco_> che ho una readeon hd discreta e una intel integrata
<paco_> ho installato i driver fgrlx scaricati dal sito amd
<AlexTux> jason_hudson, andato, grazie ancora
<jason_hudson> AlexTux, figurati
<jester-> paco_: gli fglrx da sito sono letali
<jester-> quelli sono che ti impallano tutto
<paco_> veramente ho seguito una guida su forum di ubuntu, il sistema si avvia e funzia con la scheda amd, ma con la intel devo accedere con unity 2d altrimenti non vedo nulla
<jester-> paco_: i post sul forum non sono guide
<jester-> c'è di tutto sul forum
<paco_> sul forum dice di modificare /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx, però quel file non esiste nel mio sistema
<jester-> paco_: disinstalla fglrx e metti in blacklist radeon
<jester-> paco_: di che data è la presunta guida
<paco_> poi dovrei usare vgaswithceroo
<paco_> ?
<jester-> va bè fatti pure un giro per i cassi tuoi
<paco_> feb 2012
<paco_> posso linkarla?
<jester-> no
<jester-> ripeto, guide ufficiali sono quelle wiki
<jester-> e guarda la data
<paco_> ok, la parte che ho seguito è identica a quella nel wiki sulla hybrid graphic
<jester-> paco_: e 4, da un po fglrx da sito sono letali, o fa il radeon o tieni la ati cenza 3d
<paco_> ok, grazie
<leosacc> sera
<suprrgshs> ciao a tutti
<leosacc> ciao a tutti e buon appetito
<amba> buona sera,  ho trascinato un collegamento rapido sulla barra superiore di gnome e ora non riesco più a toglierlo (con winzozz tasto dx elimina ) ma qua non esco fuori, mi può aiutare qualcuno per favore
<amba> ho provato anche a trascinarlo nel cestino ma niente da fare
<Simulator> ciao ragazzi,devo creare il mio curriculum,mi sono appena laureato,mi dite un programma per pdf in grado di farlo?vorrei anche inserire foto
<degli> Simulator: libreoffice
<Simulator> ma non è per doc?
<jason_hudson> Simulator, auguri
<Simulator> grazie jason ma in questo periodo la vedo dura :)
<jason_hudson> e libreoffice ad ogni modo
<jason_hudson> tè https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-classic/office/C/create-pdfs.html
<jason_hudson> <jason_hudson> e libreoffice ad ogni modo    --- doveva essere "e libreoffice ad ogni modo dovrebbe poter 'creare' pdf"
<Simulator> Oddio non ero a conoscenza dell'opzione,fantastico,grazie mille!
<WellSaid> buona sera a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con un pc che non avvia più nessun os?
<degli> WellSaid: avevo lo stesso problema con un notebook l'ho dobuto buttare era la scheda madre
<WellSaid> questo funzionava fino ad oggi, credo di aver combinato un macello con le partizioni
<jester-> WellSaid: se non carica il bios è morto
<WellSaid> il bios lo carica
<degli> jester-: il mio carica il bios ma qualsiuasi cosa che ci metti dentroanche live non boota
<jester-> WellSaid: allora avvialo con la live che dediamo
<jester-> vediamo
<WellSaid> solo che se inserisco un disco live di ubuntu e gli dico di bootare da cdrom mi da errore di lettura
<jester-> se non avvia manco la live so cazzi
<jester-> WellSaid: rifai il cd
<jester-> o fai una usb
<WellSaid> il cd ne ho provati due di cui uno l'ho usato ieri e funzionava perfettamente
<jester-> WellSaid: e non usare cd riscrivibili
<WellSaid> non è rescrivibile ;)
<jester-> WellSaid: se la iso ha errori o msterizzata farlocca
<jester-> WellSaid: avviala sul pc che stai usando
<WellSaid> provo ;)
<WellSaid> la live va
<JDW[BDC]> ciao
<amba> buona sera,  ho trascinato un collegamento rapido sulla barra superiore di gnome e ora non riesco più a toglierlo (con winzozz tasto dx elimina ),  ho provato anche a trascinarlo nel cestino ma niente da fare qua non esco fuori, mi può aiutare qualcuno per favore
<jester-> amba: pigia assieme alt e destro del mouse
<jester-> sulla barra
<amba> non succede niente
<jester-> amba parliamo di gnome3?
<amba> gnome session fallback
<jester-> amba: eh pigia alt e assieme il destro col cursore sull'icona che vuoi togliere
<amba> ripeto niente, mi dice solo cosa fa il lanciatore, il  percorso
<jester-> amba: usualmente pigiando alt-destro mouse da il menu
<jester-> amba: parlo di eventuale icona sulla barra in alto
<jester-> nel menu c'è sposta e rimuovi dal pannello
<amba> qua no
<jester-> amba: ce l'h davanti e non dovrebbe farti aggiungere icone se non tendo premuto il tasto alt- per cui se ti disturba resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<amba> jester, ho trovato le prime 3 ma:  .gconfd .gnome2_private, no
<jester-> amba: se non ci sono.. termina sessione e rientra
<WellSaid> Buona sera, sono riuscito ad avviare un pc che non bootava più da usb live
<WellSaid> e ora ha una partizione da 40 giga con Flags boot danneggiata
<jester-> WellSaid: avvaito da live?
<WellSaid> vorrei formattare e fare un unica partizione come faccio? (senza fare danno?)
<jester-> avviato*
<WellSaid> jester-, si si
<jester-> WellSaid: apri gparted, rifai la tabella dos che sega tutto, quindi crei una nuova partizione primaria grande quanto lo spazio libero
<WellSaid> ovvero? xD
<amba> jester-, ho rinominato tre delle cinque cartelle riavviato spariti tutti i lanciatori, le cartelle rinominate le cancello?
<jester-> amba: se ritieni che non ti servano piu cancellale
<amba> ok ma alt e tasto destro non danno segni di vita (sulla barra in alto) non è che mi manca qualcosa?
<Andreone1> Ciao
<WellSaid> Scusate ho provato a formattare e ora il pc mi da bootmgr is missing, il problema è che non riesco di nuovo ad avviare nessun os ne da usb ne da cd rom
<jester-> WellSaid: se non installi un os cosa boota
<jester-> WellSaid: sei in live installa
<WellSaid> Allora: voglio avviare un os da usb o da cd rom
<WellSaid> il problema è che non riesco ad avviarlo
<jester-> se parte prima il cd hd non lo caga
<jester-> WellSaid: o i casi sono 2
<WellSaid> ok ma io gli do di avviare da cd o da usb e non va mi da errore di lettura
<jester-> piastra andata o hd ciucco che tira matto il resto
<WellSaid> rieccomi
<WellSaid> c'è un modo per capire perchè il pc non rileva più dischi di avvio nelle usb o nei cdrom
<nannes> Salvvvvvve
<jester-> WellSaid: sa di piastra a bottane
<jester-> WellSaid: portatile o pc
<WellSaid> pc desktop
<WellSaid> il fatto è che ero riuscito ad avviare dalla live usb
<jester-> WellSaid: stacca la scossa al disco e prova
<WellSaid> ma ora anche se gli dico di avviare da la mi da errore di lettura
<jester-> WellSaid: una periferica o ram danneggiata fa scherzi del genere
<jester-> WellSaid: la regola sarebbe staccare tutte le priferiche meno la video e poi attaccarle una alla volta
<WellSaid> ok ho staccato la corrente
<WellSaid> ora riprovo
<WellSaid> ora riconosce le usb
<WellSaid> ma lo schermo è diventato blu :(
<alkmist> jester- ero quello che non riusciva a  usare una pendrive come linux live e mi dava error boot, ho formattato da xp su virtual box e ho usato il programma che mi hai detto
<alkmist> e funziona tutto a meraviglia grazie di tutto!
<jester-> alla fine winzoz serve sempre
<alkmist> putroppo si :D grazie ancora
<jester-> WellSaid: da cd?
<WellSaid> da usb
<jester-> WellSaid: da cd cosa combina
<WellSaid> aspetta che il video è andato a p**** e non riesco a vedere cosa mi dice
<WellSaid> non riesco a selezionare il boot device perchè mi spunta una schermata con un quadrato blu
<WellSaid> e non mi fa leggere le schermate
<jester-> WellSaid: prova a togliere alternativamente un banco ri ram anche
<jester-> WellSaid: e controlla che la video si alloggiata bene
<WellSaid> sembra di si
<jester-> WellSaid: secondo me, cosi a impressione, ti è aprtito l'hd
<jester-> partito*
<WellSaid> il pc non è mio, sembra che è cominciata combinando casino con le partizioni
<jester-> WellSaid: partisse si potrebbe riverginare
<WellSaid> come si può fare?
<jester-> provare  a fare reboot
<jester-> magari qualche volta la incricca
<jester-> non hai u hd vecchio da provare?
<WellSaid> Ok ho alloggiato meglio la video e ora sono riuscito ad avviare con ubuntu in usb live
<WellSaid> come posso fare a farlo tornare in vita?
<jester-> WellSaid: hd staccato?
<WellSaid> no no
<jester-> WellSaid: apri un terminale
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<WellSaid> si
<jester-> e fa vedere nel paste
<WellSaid> loggo da quel pc così posso copiarti i risultati del terminale ;)
<jester-> yess
<WellSaid_> eccomi
<WellSaid_> sono col pc rotto
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<WellSaid_> si tranquillo <(
<WellSaid_> ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1120349/
<jester-> WellSaid_: sda è la usb?
<WellSaid_> credo di si se [ circa 900 mega
<jester-> WellSaid_: sul disco hai una ntfs una estesa e altra ntfs
<jester-> WellSaid c'è winzoz ?
<WellSaid_> quello a cui vorrei arrivare e fare una partizione con windows 7
<WellSaid_> si prima c era 7 e ubuntu in dual boot
<jester-> WellSaid_: cosa c'è installato adesso
<WellSaid_> la ntfs da 40 giga e formattata
<WellSaid_> e l-altra dovrebbe avere windows 7
<jester-> WellSaid_: sdb1 c'è winzoz?
<jester-> WellSaid_: cominciamo a ripristinare mbr
<WellSaid_> sinceramente non so
<jester-> WellSaid_: hailive a 32 o 64 bit
<WellSaid_> 64 bit
<jester-> ok
<jester-> WellSaid_: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<WellSaid_> 403 forbidden
<jester-> WellSaid_: sudo wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> spe
<WellSaid_> ma se installo ubuntu da live parte resuscita il boot del pc?
<jester-> WellSaid_: clicca scarica  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<WellSaid_> ok che ci faccio
<jester-> WellSaid_: se aevi linux intallato col dual boot, segato linux non parte piu una sega
<jester-> WellSaid_: clicca oil file che lo installa
<WellSaid_> ma a che mi serve
<jester-> WellSaid_: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdb
<jester-> e togliere grub
<WellSaid_> credo che il grub non ce lavesse da quello che ho visto
<jester-> fa niente
<jester-> ha fatto?
<jester-> WellSaid_: alura?
<WellSaid_> occato
<jester-> WellSaid_: fatto?
<WellSaid_> ok
<jester-> WellSaid_: adesso apri gprted
<WellSaid_> mi si erano bloccate tutte cose
<jester-> WellSaid_: lascia solo sdb1  e lasci poi lo spazio non allocato
<WellSaid_> ancora non sono riuscito ad installare quel pacchetto
<jester-> WellSaid_: dove lo ha messo
<jester-> WellSaid_: guarda in scaricati o downolad che sia
<jester-> WellSaid_: fai cosi
<jester-> WellSaid_: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<WellSaid_> posso installare il .deb da terminale
<WellSaid_> che con il software center mi si blocca il sistema
<jester-> WellSaid_: dove cel'hai
<WellSaid_> in scaricati
<jester-> WellSaid_:  cd Scaricati
<jester-> WellSaid_: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<WellSaid> scusa mi potresti ripetere l ultimo comando che e impazzito il pc
<jester-> WellSaid_:  cd Scaricati
<jester-> WellSaid_: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<WellSaid> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1120387/
<jester-> WellSaid: non hai abbastanza ram
<jester-> WellSaid: lo riverginiamo l'hd?
<WellSaidq> Scusa mi si blocca non so perche
<jester-> WellSaidq: eh mi sa che è andato
<jester-> WellSaidq: proviamo a riverginarlo
<WellSaidq> Ora è imPazzita la grafIca
<jester-> WellSaidq: io dovrei andare che è tardi
<WellSaidq> Vai tranquillo in caso domani lascio un post sul forum
<WellSaidq> Grazie Per Il supporto
<jester-> WellSaidq: per rivergirare il disco
<jester-> WellSaidq: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<jester-> WellSaidq: fa in un secondo quindi apri gparted e da nenu disositivi crei la tabella
<jester-> dos
<jester-> quindi cerei una partizione primaria di quanto vuoi per seven
<jester-> ricordati che devi sempre cliccare il segno verde V per applicare
<jester-> WellSaidq: quindi lasci il resto dello spazio non allocato e installi winzoz sulla prima partizione, poi installando ubuntu scegli installa su spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> si arrangia l'installer a fare tutto
<jester-> notte
<Skateboard> ciao ragazzi
<Skateboard> ragazzi
<Skateboard> ho una scheda video: nvidea geforce gt 630m with 2GB dedic
<Skateboard> se mi installo questo gioco
<Skateboard> http://www.strategygamesitalia.eu/wot-pubblico/world-of-tanks-requisiti-di-sistema-t511.html
<Skateboard> riuscira il mio pc a tenerlo?
<suprrgshs> ciao nannes
<suprrgshs> senti sono fabio
<suprrgshs> mi ridai il link di lunx? l ebook
<suprrgshs> linux
<suprrgshs> thanks
<Skateboard> suprrgshs te ne intendi di grafica?
<suprrgshs> no mi spiace
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-31
<pablo_> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di 1 consiglio riguardo a installare linux su 1 pc datato
<pablo_> cosa è meglio??
<pablo_> quale distribizione??
<loriis92> giorno :)
<glpiana> ola
<loriis92> :)
<loriis92> glpiana mi potresti dare una mano?
<glpiana> loriis92, boh, sentiamo
<loriis92> glpiana ahah perdonami ma trovo veramente difficoltà..in pratica vorrei avere la visualizzazione di download nel terminale in questo modo
<loriis92> glpiana : '(es prog): [12 %]>>>>>>>>>>
<glpiana> loriis92, puoi essere un po' più specifico?
<glpiana> esempio di specificità: di che programma di download stiamo parlando?
<loriis92> glpiana un download in generale
<glpiana> O.o
<loriis92> solitamente quando si sta installando un software lo schema quello standard
<loriis92> io invece vorrei avere quello con lo schema nel terminale
<glpiana> stiamo dunque parlando di apt?
<loriis92> come sopra citato
<loriis92> yess
<glpiana> loriis92, ma io con apt non vedo barre di progressione
<loriis92> glpiana scusa la mia ignoranza la barra di progressione non c'è nei apt?
<glpiana> loriis92, non mi pare... da solo la percentuale. la barra di progressione appare se apt fa riferimento a wget per scaricare qualcosa, chessò, i font microsoft ad esempio
<loriis92> mhh..ok grazie mille :)
<loriis92> mi hai chiarito un po di confusione che avevo :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mizusan> ciao, come faccio ad aprire le porte x amule?
<mizusan> ho chiavetta wind ed uso firestarter
<OverMe> non si aprono le porte con una internet key
<mizusan> ok ma allora come faccio?
<OverMe> ti tieni l'id basso
<sxerm> salve a tutti, scusate non riesco a far partire ubuntu da pennetta... ho seguito la procedura ma appena avvio il pc dalla pennettta mi si blocca sul messaggio "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDDD 4.06-pre1 copi..." trattino che lampeggia e niente più
<sxerm> ho dovuto creare la pennatta di avvio da windows usando l'applicazione consigliata dalla comunity ubuntu
<sxerm> non ho altre possibilità in questo momento... qualche consiglio?
<jester-> sxerm: cosa hai usato per fare la penn
<Guest38906> buon giorno a tutti
<Guest38906> avrei bisogno di una mano per acquisire un video da videocamera tramite easycap
<sxerm> universal usb istaller 1.9.0.5 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jester-> sxerm: su quale distro
<sxerm> 12.4
<jester-> sxerm:  usare usb creator di serie o meglio ancora il tool di winzoz?
<Guest38906> avrei bisogno di una mano per acquisire un video da videocamera tramite easycap
<Guest38906> ho scaricato i drive ma purtroppo non riesco a leggere i comandi esati da digire dal tutorial di youtube
<Guest38906> essendo non molto pratico con i comandi dal terminale avrei bisogno di un aiuto più diretto
<Guest38906> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<FloodBotIt1> Guest38906: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest38906> scusate
<sxerm> quale sarebbe usb creator di serie? o il tool di winzoz?
<jester-> sxerm: il cazzillo winzoz è il migliore ma devi avere winzoz installato
<sxerm> sono su winzoz adesso
<sxerm> è per questo che non posso usare il creator di deflaut di ubuntu
<jester-> sxerm: scorri la pagina che trovi come fare http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sxerm> jester- mi riporta sempre allo stesso tool http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows che ho usato
<jester-> sxerm: rifai la penna dopo aver controllato md5sum della iso
<jester-> o falla scaricare al tool stesso
<sxerm> jester-: ok grazie, provo subito
<jester-> sxerm: parli della 12.04 vero?
<sxerm> si
<sxerm> cmq mi sta scaricando la stessa release che ho scaricato io
<jester-> sxerm: se hai scaricato il file con errore è da buttare, per quello si verifica md5sum
<sxerm> ma questo md5sum che è?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sxerm> fingi di parlare con un ignorante...
<sxerm> anzi non fingere D
<sxerm> jester-: ho fatto il ceck con md5 su, mi dice che sono gli stessi
<sxerm> quindi la iso non dovrebbe contenere errori
<jester-> sxerm: logico
<sxerm> cmq per sicurezza sto scaricando nuovamente, vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> sxerm, masterizza alla minore velocità possibile
<cristian_c> e controlla il log di masterizzazione per eventuali errori
<sxerm> non sto masterizzando
<sxerm> sto mettendo su pennetta da winzoz
<cristian_c> beh, anche se si tratta di usb
<cristian_c> unetbootin?
<sxerm> sto usando il tool di deflaut di ubuntu da winzoz
<glpiana> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ sxerm usa questo
<sxerm> ok provo
<sxerm> :D
<sxerm> grazie
<jester-> sxerm: quello winzoz è il migliore
<jester-> secondo me
<sxerm> ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore all'avvio
<sxerm> ho rifatto la pennetta gia 5 volte
<cristian_c> sxerm, quale errore?
<sxerm> all avvio da pennetta compare "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDDD 4.06-pre1 copi..." trattino che lampeggia e niente più
<jester-> era un errore che dava con la 9.x per versoine si ysylinux farlocca ma il tool winzoz mai dato problemi
<cristian_c> questa: SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-PREL copyright 1994 - 2011 Peter Anlvin. ?
<sxerm> si esatto
<sxerm> poi trattino lampeggiante e niente più
<cristian_c> ma a te interessa installare ubuntu a prescindere?
<sxerm> jester-: sto gia risccaricando il file intanto provo tutto, poi riprovo con il tool winzoz
<sxerm> ho bisogno di entare nella live
<cristian_c> sxerm, perché non provi con il cd allora?
<sxerm> non ho cd...
<cristian_c> beh, non costano tanto i cd
<sxerm> il lettore cd si
<cristian_c> qualche euro
<sxerm> visto che lavoro da un netbook
<cristian_c> ok
<sxerm> e sull'altro pc il masterizzatore
<sxerm> non va
<sxerm> quindi sono costretto ad usare l'usb
<cristian_c> sxerm, hai controllato il bios?
<sxerm> cosa dovevo controllare di preciso?
<cristian_c> la sequenza di boot?
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<giovanni1985> salve avrei bisogno di una mano per riuscire a installare i drive per una easycap
<sxerm> ho provato sia dall' tool del mio bios che mi fa comparire la maschera di scelta
<sxerm> che cambianto la sequenza
<sxerm> non cambia nulla in entrambi i pc
<sxerm> stesso errore
<sxerm> glpiana: ti amooooo hahahah
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian_c> sxerm, il pc ha i requisiti per questa versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lol
<sxerm> glpiana: con quel tool è partito a primo colpo
<sxerm> risolto raga -;D
<cristian_c> sxerm, ah, non avevi usato unetbootin?
<sxerm> no
<sxerm> non ne conoscevo neanche l'esistenza
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è lo standard
<sxerm> sono un profano D
<sxerm> chiedo perdono per avervi rotto
<sxerm> grazie a tutti
<sxerm> da qui dovrei riuscire a cavarmela da solo
<sxerm> spero...
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, ho già sentito parlare di easycap
<giovanni1985> io ho trovato una guida
<giovanni1985> il mio problema è che ho kubuntu
<giovanni1985> in più sono un pò ignorante per quanto riguarda i comandi
<cristian_c> non cambia molto, si tratta di driver
<giovanni1985> ho scaricato i driver ma non riesco a istallarli
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<jester-> giovanni1985: evidentemente hai una camera non supportata altrimenti la monterebbe appena la attacchi
<cristian_c> !pastebin | giovanni1985
<ubot-it> giovanni1985: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jester-, non è una webcam
<jester-> giovanni1985: installati xp o seven in virtualbox e vivi tranquillo
<jester-> cristian_c: quella per fare i filmini sempre camera è, o sbaglio
<sxerm> ragazzi un altra cosina: vorrei istallare la versione di ubuntu che ho appena scaricato su un hd portatile per poterlo utilizzare in diverse occasioni quando mi serve. che procedura devo seguire?
<cristian_c> no, non è neanche quello
<giovanni1985> jester ho vista premium in dual boot
<giovanni1985> ma non va per niente bene
<cristian_c> sxerm, c'è una guida apposita sul wiki
<giovanni1985> è lentissimo
<sxerm> ok vado a spulciare grazie
<cristian_c> sxerm, ti do il link
<jester-> sxerm: la provedura è la stessa, basta dire all'installer dove metterela e avere cura di far installare il bootloader sulla usb
<giovanni1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121069/
<cristian_c> sxerm, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<jester-> giovanni1985: eh scarica da winzoz, che problema c'è, se non va un cavallo si usa l'altro
<sxerm> ok provo :D
<giovanni1985> scusa non ho afferraTO SCARICA COSA?
<giovanni1985> il mio problema è che win mi fa inc...
<jester-> giovanni1985: non sei quello che deve scaricare i film dalla camera?
<giovanni1985> si
<giovanni1985> però me lo ritrovo tutto a scatti
<jester-> e allora se hai winzoz usalo
<giovanni1985> non funziona bene
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> anche si vista è un po ciofeca
<giovanni1985> lasciamo stare va
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, hai fatto quello che ti ho injdicato?
<jester-> giovanni1985: hai installato il driver della camera?
<cristian_c> *indicato
<giovanni1985> certo
<giovanni1985> manca qualcosa?
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, non vedo il link di pastebin però
<jester-> giovanni1985: per winzoz lo forniscono di serie, per linux lo fa qualche volontario e generalmente è piu scarso di quello win
<giovanni1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121069/
<giovanni1985> guarda win lo accendo solo nei casi più estremi
<giovanni1985> ho provato ho installato tutto
<giovanni1985> ho anche usato il programma in dotazione
<giovanni1985> e mi ha fatto solo arrabbiare
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 8: Dev 4, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=, 480M
<giovanni1985> volevo provare con il mio sistema preferito
<jester-> giovanni1985: e ti aspetti che in linux vada meglio?
<sxerm> jester-: posso creare partizione di swap e partizione home oltre alla / e all archivio in ntfs? conviene?
<giovanni1985> la speranza è quella
<giovanni1985> dici di no?
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, al momento non stai usando alcun driver per l'oggetto in questione
<jester-> sxerm: una swap male non fa
<giovanni1985> cristian: avrei bisogno proprio di una mano per istallare i driver
<sxerm> jester-: ok thanks
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, gli spinotti sono di diverso colore?
<jester-> giovanni1985: comunque, ragionando per logica, il problema non dpvrebbe essere lo scarico, ma la visione, puoi cambiaro formato di registrazione alla camera?
<giovanni1985> 4 spinotti giallo, bianco, rosso nero
<giovanni1985> jester ho provato
<giovanni1985> ma con quel carretto va troppo lento
<jester-> giovanni1985: hai provato a visionare il film con vlc in linucs o winzoz?
<giovanni1985> kubuntu gli sverniccia le fiancate a velocità
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, riguardo quello che ti ha detto jester-, hai provato a visionare i filmati su altri pcp er verifica?
<cristian_c> *pc per
<giovanni1985> si ho provato anche ad aprirlo su kubuntu
<giovanni1985> ma mi da lo stesso errore
<jester-> con vlc?
<giovanni1985> penso che dipenda da win
<giovanni1985> registra male perchè è lento
<jester-> giovanni1985: la logica dice che scarichi il film dalla cam e quello è
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, da dove hai preso i driver (senza postare link)?
<giovanni1985> no sulla cam va liscio che è un piacere
<jester-> se va a scatti o è un formato pirla o non ci sono i codecs adatti
<cristian_c> su tutti i pc è un ppo' difficile
<cristian_c> *po
<jester-> non è che si sbelini a salvarlo, alla fine è un file copiato
<cristian_c> **po'
<giovanni1985> sourge forge
<giovanni1985> ho provato vari formati di acquisizione
<giovanni1985> ma fa sempre lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, è un dc60?
<giovanni1985> sulla confezione non c'è scritto dc 60
<giovanni1985> però ti posso dire il codice del chip
<cristian_c> Linux device driver for the EasyCAP Model DC60, with inputs CVBS, S-VIDEO, AUDIO(L), AUDIO(R), an
<jester-> giovanni1985: sul cd assieme al driver non c'è anche un client per riprodurre?
<giovanni1985> silan sc8113
<cristian_c> uhm
<giovanni1985> è un cd audio
<giovanni1985> scusa giallo
<giovanni1985> un cd giallo
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, allora installa questi pacchetti
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install mercurial wget build-essential
<giovanni1985> devo digitare questo comando sulla consolle?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> stai installando dei paccehtti utili alla compilazione
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<giovanni1985> ok sta andando
<giovanni1985> penso che abbia finito
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, ora scarica i sorgenti: hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<cristian_c> digita il comando indicato
<giovanni1985> ok sta andando anche questo
<giovanni1985> mi sa che ha finito
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, e ti sposti nella cartella scaricata: cd v4l-dvb
<giovanni1985> faccio un paste?
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<giovanni1985> ok
<giovanni1985> fatto
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, poi compili: make CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y
<giovanni1985> mi scrive errore 2
<cristian_c> !pastebin | giovanni1985
<ubot-it> giovanni1985: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121094/
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, stai usando il kernel 3?
<cristian_c> uname -a
<giovanni1985> Linux giovanni-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC 2.6.38-15-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 17:18:17 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linu
<cristian_c> allora va bene
<cristian_c> è la 10.04 , giusto?
<giovanni1985> penso di si
<giovanni1985> non ricordo bene
<cristian_c> come penso
<cristian_c> lsb_release
<cristian_c> *?
<giovanni1985> No LSB modules are available
<cristian_c> lsb_release -a
<giovanni1985> 11.4
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, prova: sudo make CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y
<giovanni1985> make: *** Nessun obiettivo specificato e nessun makefile trovato.  Arresto.
<cristian_c> pwd
<cristian_c> digita l'ultimo comando
<giovanni1985> /home/giovanni
<cristian_c> cd v4l-dvb
<giovanni1985> ok
<cristian_c> poi: sudo make CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y
<giovanni1985> sempre errore 2
<cristian_c> un secondo
<jester-> mancherà la solita lib-dev
<cristian_c> giovanni1985, prova con un semplice make
<giovanni1985> mi da lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> uhm, credo di aver trovato la soluzione
<giovanni1985> ascolta mi dovrei assentare per un'ora scarsa perchè devo fare delle commissioni di lavoro
<giovanni1985> pensi che ti trovo al mio ritorno?
<cristian_c> boh, non so , prova
<giovanni1985> se è qualcosa di veloce ho ancora 10 min
<cristian_c> sì, penso che i driver che hai scaricato sono per il kernel 3
<cristian_c> kernel 2 e kernel 3 sono abbastanza diversi
<giovanni1985> capito
<giovanni1985> ma c'è una soluzione?
<jester-> giovanni1985: ma che distro usi
<giovanni1985> kubuntu
<cristian_c> la 11.04
<giovanni1985> si
<jester-> passare alla 12.04 che facile che la camera te la monti?
<giovanni1985> posso provare ma tipo per le impostazioni e i programmi salvati poi devo rifare tutto?
<giovanni1985> o passa alla versione successiva senza cancellare il tutto
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque c'è anche da scaricare e installare il firmware
<jester-> scheda tv che nella 11.10 servivano i 4vl con la 12.04 funza
<jester-> appiunto è servito solo il firmware
<cristian_c> per il firmware basta fare così: wget http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.95.0/dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<jester-> stai a sbagtterti quando probabilmente con kernel 3 funza
<cristian_c> cp dvb-usb-af9015.fw /lib/firmware/
<cristian_c> parlo del firmware
<giovanni1985> okm per il primo
<giovanni1985> il secondo invece
<giovanni1985> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/lib/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw": Permesso negato
<cristian_c> comunque, sì, è probabile che con il kernel 3 i driver siano già presenti
<cristian_c> non lo devi fate adesso
<giovanni1985> scusa
<cristian_c> *fare
<giovanni1985> sopratutto scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> comunque se è un pc lento con vista
<cristian_c> avrai problemi con unity e gnome
<cristian_c> oppure con kde
<OverMe> giovanni1985, ls -al /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<cristian_c> ti conviene puntare su qualcosa di più leggero
<giovanni1985> mi copio i comandi da qualche parte aggiorno la versione e poi avvio questi comandi?
<giovanni1985> ls: impossibile accedere a /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> ti copi i comandi, passi a una versione nuova, contrlli che ci siano i driver e poi scarichi e installi il firmware con quei comandi se non funziona
<giovanni1985> comunque ora mi devo assentare quando torno ne parliamo
<giovanni1985> per ora grazie per la pazienza
<giovanni1985> grazie
<cristian_c> uhm, non avevo calcolato si trattasse di un kernel molto vecchio
<cristian_c> *considerato che si
<OverMe> quei driver compilano anche su quel kernel
<giovanni1985> se volete posso mettere ad agiornare la versione ora
<cristian_c> File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4.
<cristian_c> make[1]: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo ".myconfig", necessario per "config-compat.h".  Arresto.
<OverMe> giovanni1985, in compenso mi puoi dare l'output di dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cristian_c> ci dev'essere qualche incompatibilità tra il makefile e le directory del kernel
<giovanni1985> non esce niente
<OverMe> giovanni1985, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<OverMe> poi ridai il make
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> lo, non me ne ero accorto
<cristian_c> mancavano gli header per compilare
<cristian_c> gli header del kernel
<giovanni1985> sta istallando
<cristian_c> lol
<giovanni1985> ora devo andare
<giovanni1985> a pra foco
<cristian_c> poi dovrai dar eil make install
<cristian_c> *darr
<giovanni1985> darr eil make install
<giovanni1985> ?
<cristian_c> sudo make install
<cristian_c> dopo il make
<cristian_c> con make ecc compili soltanto
<cristian_c> con il make install installi
<cristian_c> poi copi il firmware e infine carichi il modulo: modprobe dvb-usb-af9015 debug=3
<giovanni1985> darr eil make install con questo non fa nulla
<cristian_c> il make ha finito?
<giovanni1985> mi sa di si
<cristian_c> e il sudo make install restituisce errore?
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe
<giovanni1985> dai ora devo proprio scappare comunque nessun errore
<cristian_c> ok, allroa ha fatto
<cristian_c> *allora
<cristian_c> bene
<giovanni1985> ri eccomi
<giovanni1985> cristian ci sei?
<cristian_c> eravamo al sudo make install
<giovanni1985> si
<giovanni1985> ~/v4l-dvb$ sudo make install questo è l'ultimo comando
<giovanni1985> sembra che sia andato tutto in porto
<cristian_c> ok
<giovanni1985> ok pronto e ora che si fa?
<sxerm> rieccomi, sto istallando ubuntu su un hd esterno, il boot loader lo devo istallare sull hd esterno in generale o devo creare una partizione boot_
<sxerm> _
<giovanni1985> ok pronto e ora che si fa?
<giovanni1985> c'è nessuno?
<snoopybbt> salve!
<snoopybbt> una domanda: ma per avviare ubuntu su un pc on uefi, bisogna per forza usare un cd di ubuntu a 64 bit?
<glpiana> giovanni1985, <cristian_c> poi copi il firmware e infine carichi il modulo: modprobe dvb-usb-af9015 debug=3
<glpiana> eh, ciao
<glpiana> snoopybbt, se il tuo sistema supporta una 64 bit ti conviene comunque installare una 64 bit
<snoopybbt> glpiana:  no, su sistemi a 64 bit preferisco usare un sistema a 32 bit con kernel pae... funziona tutto e non ho problemi di memoria
<glpiana> snoopybbt, e cosa non funziona con la 64 bit rispetto alla 32?
<cristian_c> ops, non avevo visto
<snoopybbt> glpiana: in genere c'è sempre qualcosa che non va con i sistemi a 64 bit... qualche software che rompe il ca**o c'è sempre... meglio 32 bit, secondo me.
<glpiana> bah
<glpiana> snoopybbt, esempi?
<glpiana> o siamo al sentito dire? :)
<snoopybbt> glpiana:  se ben ricordo c'erano problemi con flash, alcune versioni di java, acrobat reader
<glpiana> snoopybbt, sì, certo, anni fa forse.
<sxerm> Salve, ho qualche problema con il grub. Ho istallato Ubuntu su un hdd esterno (grub è sull'hdd) vorrei che mi leggesse solo la partizione di ubuntu sul hdd. Ho testato l'hdd e dal pc fisso riesco ad avviare ubuntu mentre dal portatile appena avvio da hdd non fa nulla
<glpiana> sxerm, sicuro di avere installato grub sull'hard disk esterno?
<snoopybbt> glpiana: mah, se posso avere un sistema che funziona sicuro perchè devo installare qualcosa che potrebbe darmi problemi? tanto varrebbe rimanere con windows, a questo punto...
<glpiana> snoopybbt, sì ok, come vuoi
<sxerm> si, sono stato attento a questo passaggio in istallazione
<snoopybbt> glpiana: piuttosto, sai mica se ubuntu a 32 bit si installa in un sistema uefi ?
<glpiana> snoopybbt, toh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<glpiana> sxerm, il portatile parte con una live di ubutnu(cd o usb) della stessa versione presente sull'hard disk  esterno?
<sxerm> glpiana io provo ad avviare il portatile dall'hdd dove ho istallato precedentemente ubuntu 12.04
<sxerm> ma al contrario di quello che succede sul fisso il portatile si piata e non va al grub
<glpiana> sxerm, quindi deduco che la risposta sia sì. usi opzioni di boot particolari sul portatile?
<sxerm> sono sicuro che il grub sia  sull hdd altrimenti sul fisso non partirebbe
<sxerm> no
<glpiana> sxerm, come hai eseguito l'installazione sull'hard disk esterno?
<sxerm> dal portatile ho fatto partire una live da una pennetta
<sxerm> ho partizionato l'hdd con 25gb Ext4 journeling /
<sxerm> 4gb swap
<sxerm> e 150gb nfts archivio
<sxerm> ho dato il come posizione di istallazione del grub l'hdd esterno
<glpiana> sxerm, ma al reboot non si è mai avviato
<sxerm> sul portatile non va
<sxerm> la cosa strana è che l'ho istallato con la live dal portatile
<sxerm> mentrte quando avvio l'hdd sul fisso va che è una meraviglia
<sxerm> sto lavorando da qui adesso
<glpiana> sxerm, potresti provare, dal portatile, con la live usb, a ripristinare grub sul disco esterno. è solo un tentativo
<glpiana> !grub | sxerm
<ubot-it> sxerm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sxerm> ok ora provo
<sxerm> glpiana per sicurezza c'è un modo per dire al grub di cercare sul pc di destinazione solo il sistema operativo sull'hdd esterno?
<sxerm> non vorrei che sul portatile non va perche non riesce a fare la lista grub all'avvio
<sxerm> glpiana devo necessariamente farla da live su usb? non posso ripristiarlo direttamente da qui?
<glpiana> sxerm, ma sei dal fisso lì, o ho capito male?
<sxerm> si sono dal fisso e sto lavorando dall'hdd esterno in ubuntu
<glpiana> sxerm, ecco, io ti dicevo di farlo da portatile.. per cui dovresti farlo proprio dal portatile :D
<sxerm> a ok capito, cosi facendo non c'è il pericolo che poi non parta dal fisso vero?
<glpiana> sxerm, tutto è possibile, ma visto che dal fisso parte pur avendolo confezionato dal portatile le probabilità son davvero basse
<sxerm> ok, provo cosa succede :D
<sxerm> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> sxerm, per l'altra questione, puoi togliere l'eseguibilità a /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<glpiana> in modo che non evnga eseguita la ricerca di altri sistemi
<glpiana> *venga
<glpiana> questo puoi farlo anche ora, visto che hai avviato da hard disk esterno
<sxerm> glpiana scusa ci risono :D come tolgo l'eseguibilità?
<glpiana> sxerm, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<sxerm> quando farò il ripristino da portatile la funzione si riattiverà?
<glpiana> non dovrebbe
<sxerm> ok
<sxerm> vado a fare il ripristino
<sxerm> ti ringrazio in anticipo e spero di non doverti disturbare ancora glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<sxerm> glpiana siamo al punto di partenza :D, lo schermo resta nero
<sxerm> glpiana potrebbe tipendere da differenze nel boot system del pc?
<glpiana> sxerm, non so che dirti. mi pare strana la cosa. non fa proprio nulla il disco? non "lampa"?
<sxerm> luce verde fissa
<sxerm> glpiana come quando è in pausa
<glpiana> che significa inattività?
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> e senza disco invece il pc si avvia normalmente?
<sxerm> si, winzoz va bene su quel pc
<sxerm> cmq quell'altro comando ha funzionato bene
<sxerm> sul fisso si avvia solo la distro di ubuntu adess
<sxerm> può essere qualcosa da cambiare nel bios?
<glpiana> sxerm, hai provato a fare il ripristino dal portatile ora?
<sxerm> si
<sxerm> nessun cambiamento
<sxerm> se è un problema solo di questo portatile pazienza
<sxerm> ma non vorrei che mi desse gli stessi problemi anche a lavoro
<glpiana> sxerm, spe, che versione hai installato?
<glpiana> 32 o 64 bit?
<sxerm> 12.04
<sxerm> 32
<glpiana> sxerm, fai sta prova, avvia dal portatile con selezionato l'hard disk esterno per il boot e tieni premuto il tasto shift
<sxerm> ok
<sxerm> cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<sxerm> faccio partire l'hddd cambiando in boot prioryti dal bios oppure usando il tasto f8 per la scelta veloce? cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> sxerm, dovrebbe apparirti il menu di grub se almeno quello venisse letto dal pc inq uestione
<glpiana> sxerm, quello con cui sei più comodo
<sxerm> ok
<glpiana> batsa che dopo la scelta tu prema shift
<glpiana> *basta
<glpiana> sxerm, e tienilo premuto a lungo, non ci mette poco ad apparire... sempre che appaia
<sxerm> ok torno subito
<sxerm_> glpiana ok ci sono, vediamo che succede
<sxerm_> tengo solo schiacciato?
<glpiana> sxerm_, sì
<glpiana> beh se con l'altro braccio vuoi fare gesti scaramantici fai pure, ma non credo abbiano effetto
<sxerm_> mm non fa nulla.. la lucetta non lampia
<sxerm_> che amarezza
<glpiana> sxerm_, il disco è collegato direttamente al portatile o hai in mezzo un hub?
<sxerm_> diretto
<glpiana> sxerm_, hai altre porte usb su cui provare?
<sxerm_> niente il pc non da segni di vita
<sxerm_> schermo nero
<sxerm_> e qualsiasi combinazione di tasti non da risultati
<sxerm_> si accende la ventola come se stesse macinando
<sxerm_> bha
<sxerm_> il bello è che sto portatile dovrebbe essere un ferrari rispetto al fisso
<sxerm_> glpiana non risponde neanche al ctrol alt canc
<sxerm_> spengo in modo bruto?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> sxerm_, se non sta facendo nulla spegni pure
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<sxerm_> hp di merda
<sxerm_> glpiana grazie lo stesso, vado a pranzo
<arkan> ciao nicotano
<glpiana> sxerm_, comunque anche io qui ho un pc che dice di avviarsi da usb ma non lo ha mai fatto. vero è anche che tu su quel portatile avvii da live usb.
<nicotano> ciao arkan
<sxerm_> ciao ...
<loriis92> ciao glpiana :)
<sxerm_> non so che dire..
<sxerm_> :D
<sxerm_> a dopo raga
<sxerm_> bie
<FloodBotIt1> sxerm_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ciao
<arkan> bye
<sxerm_> glpiana può essere qualcosa da modificare nel BIOS?
<glpiana> sxerm_, non credo visto che la chiavetta usb parte
<sxerm_> il fatto che lhdd sia sata non cambia nulla vero?
<glpiana> sxerm_, avrà ben un adattatore se lo attacchi alla usb
<sxerm_> si si,,, vabbe pazienza, mi arrenderò...
<sxerm_> ok, sparisco a dp
<jester-> sxerm_: grub va sul dev usb e poi devi fare il boot da usb
<sxerm_> ciaooo
<sxerm_> si
<glpiana> jester-, fa già tutto. dal fisso gli funziona, sul portatile non avvia
<sxerm_> jester- gia fatto
<jester-> non avvia la usb?
<sxerm_> appena faccio partire da usb
<sxerm_> schermo nero
<sxerm_> la luce del hdd si stabilizza
<sxerm_> e non fa più una ceppa
<glpiana> jester-, e il bello è che da chiavetta usb gli si avvia
<jester-> sxerm_: sul portabile metti grub sul suo hd con usb attaccato
<glpiana> sxerm_, domandona: se avvii da liveusb il disco poi viene letto?
<sxerm_> glpiana si viene letto
<sxerm_> jester non ho capito
<glpiana> jester-, e poi non gli parte più il windows quando il disco non è attaccato :D
<jester-> solo che se ha solo winzoz su hd intenro poi non va piu una sega
<sxerm_> ecco appunto
<sxerm_> a me serve poterci lavorare senza intaccare il pc
<sxerm_> come faccio dal fisso
<jester-> sxerm_: togli la usb del mouse se ce l'ahi
<sxerm_> nessun'altra periferica attaccata
<jester-> che magari siconfonde e tenta di avviare quella
<sxerm_> quando provo
<sxerm_> ci avevo gia pensato
<glpiana> devo provarci a installare ubuntu su un mouse... hihihihihhihi
<jester-> a meno che cambia l'identificazione dsa sdb a sdc per es
<jester-> o come è capitato a filo ha lo stesso uuid di una partizione sul disco fisso
<glpiana> jester-, ma grub2 non dovrebbe lavorare su uuid di default?
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> ma solo a filo capitano ste cose :P
<jester-> eh
<peppe_> ciao
<eugenio> ciao a tutti,
<eugenio> una info, ma jaunty da quanto non è più LTS?
<glpiana> eugenio, jaunty (9.04) non è mai stata LTS
<eugenio> glpiana, da un po di tempo i suoi repo non funzionano più?
<glpiana> eugenio, allora la domanda è: quando han smesso di supportare jaunty? e la risposta è: 18 mesi dopo l'uscita, cioè a ottobre scorso
<glpiana> eugenio, anzi, che dico, a ottobre 2010
<eugenio> ok mi torna,
<glpiana> eugenio, puoi comuqnue continuare ad usarla se non vuoi avanzare. basta modificare gli url dei repository. certo non ci saranno più aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<eugenio> ma i repo archive?
<glpiana> eugenio, sì, devi usare old-releases.ubuntu.com
<eugenio> in sostanza quindi anche i repo archive sono diventati obsoleti?
<glpiana> eugenio, no, i repo archive,come li chiami tu, non hanno più jaunty tra le release
<glpiana> eugenio, guarda: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<eugenio> glpiana, dunque a questo punto mi servirebbe un consiglio
<eugenio> glpiana, ho un server ubuntu 9.04 di produzione, ci stanno una decina di db tra postgresql e mysql, 4 siti web, e un paio di applicazioni su tomcat...
<eugenio> la domanda è aggiorno?
<glpiana> eugenio, la risposta è dentro di te a dire la verità :D dovresti chiederti: quanto sono preoccupato di problemi dovuti a software non aggiornato e quindi sottoposto ad eventuali attacchi?
<eugenio> glpiana, esatto....
<glpiana> eugenio, se non sei preoccupato di questo la domanda è invece: il mio sistema funziona, fa il suo dovere e ci lavoro tranquillamente senza intoppi?
<eugenio> glpiana, è da 10 gg circa che noto dei malfunzionamenti, direi grossi...
<glpiana> eugenio, se la risposta a quest'ultima domanda è "sì!" entusiasta, non ha senso aggiornare
<eugenio> tipo mi vanno giù i servizzi, non ci accedo più in ssh
<glpiana> ecco, allora forse è il caso di capire qual è la natura di questi malfunzionamenti
<eugenio> glpiana, il server è una macchina virtuale in un HW a lame (del cnr, tra l'altro), mi dicono che ci sono stati malfunzionamenti della rete...ma con molta incertezza...quindi non so se il problema è indipendente dalla macchina o meno
<glpiana> eugenio, io non ho server e il mio uso del pc rimane limitato alla "workstation". non posso quindi esserti di gran supporto nella scelta
<eugenio> glpiana, ergo non so che fare....ho pensato subito ad un attacco, ho su cmq iptable, i log 'sembrano' a posto....cmq il problema sicurezza me lo stavo ponendo, e visto che i repo non mi andavano più...ho fatto la domanda...
<glpiana> beh se hanno dichiarato problemi di rete, aspetta che la situazione si stabilizzi e poi decidi che fare
<giovanni> buona sera
<giovanni1985> stamane mi seguiva cristian
<giovanni1985> per l'istallazione di alcuni driver per easycap
<giovanni1985> c'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare?
<pdor> qualcuno potrebbe tradurre questa macro visual basic per excel in libre office basic? e magari dirmi come fare durare di piu di 3 secondi il suono? (e' una macro che serve a far epartire un pezzo quando si verifica un certo valore in una certa cella...nel mio caso terremoto maggiore di tot e con coordinate tot..grazie ..ehm:) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1121630/
<pdor> anzi no e' questa e' una macro che fa partire un file wav e basta..
<simon____> ciao a tutti
<simon____> ho un problema con la versione 12.04
<simon____> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<pdor> devi specificare il problema simon
<simon____> ok
<simon____> dunque ho appena installato ubuntu
<simon____> sul mio pc con vista
<simon____> l'ho installato su una partizione a parte
<simon____> sembra partire
<simon____> ma dopo che gli ho messo la pws
<simon____> resta bloccato
<simon____> rimane solo il desktop vuoto
<simon____> la partizione su cui l'ho installato non era sta formattata prima
<simon____> stata
<simon____> ed è di tipo ntfs
<pdor> io sono u po' una pippa con ubuntu
<pdor> se vuoi provo ma forse ti inguaio di piu
<simon____> proverò con super grub
<pdor> ma la pass dove l'hai messa?
<pdor> al login si blocca?
<simon____> dopo il login
<simon____> metto la pws, schiaccio invio e rimane tutto vuoto
<simon____> mi rimane solo l'immagine senza nessun collegamento o barra menù
<simon____> l'immagine del desktop
<pdor> prova a lanciare gnome.panel da termoinale
<simon____> adesso sono su vista
<simon____> su ubuntu come faccio andare sul terminale se non mi si apre nulla?
<pdor> poi magari fai un lanciatore con quel comando e la metti  nei comandi di avvio
<pdor> cntrl alt t
<pdor> per lanciare il terminale
<pdor> capito?
<simon____> ok
<simon____> provo
<simon____> sì scusa ma sono al primo utilizzo per quanto riguarda ubuntu
<simon____> e linux in generale
<simon____> ;)
<simon____> gnome.panel e poi?
<simon____> "fai un lanciatore con quel comando e la metti  nei comandi di avvio" non è molto chiaro
<pdor> si e' aperto?
<pdor> sei con mbuti?
<simon____> per poterlo fare devo uscire da qui
<simon____> ho solo questo pc
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti, avrei un problemino al boot, che però temo sia di hardware, posso chiedere qua o conoscete una room più adatta?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, mi date il nome giusto della chat di ubuntu per fare altre domande?
<Drizamanuber> ho un problema con powerscript, non riesco a trovare un canale
<dod> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cenerentolo> conoscete un buon programma di diagnostica di problemi hardware per ubuntu?
<nannes> we
<gian_> ciao, conoscete qualche buon programma per fare backup che vada direttamente su dvd??
<BeBoPt> Salve
<BeBoPt> avrei bisogno di settare in stty erase il crtl+h
<BeBoPt> ho provato a mettere "  *ttyModes: erase ^H   " in .Xdefault ma nulla cambia
<BeBoPt> come terminale uso rxvt-unicode
<nannes> gian_: Prova CloneZilla
<nannes> BeBoPt: Il comando è → stty erase '^H'
<nannes> Però è off topic in questo chan, quindi per favore non continuare a scrivere
<giovanni1985> buona sera stamane mi seguiva cristian
<giovanni1985> per l'istallazione dei driver per easycap
<giovanni1985> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutaRE?
<BeBoPt> nannes, non va... nel mio termiale è corretto ^? infatti se lo imposto e faccio backspace mi compaiono le ^?^?^?^?
<gian_> nannes, dove trovo Clonezilla?
<nannes> BeBoPt: Ah l'hai detto tu che vuoi settarlo in ^H....... Allora se è così fai il contrario → stty erase '^?'
<nannes> !clonezilla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clonezilla'
<nannes> gian_: http://clonezilla.org
<giovanni1985> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<gian_> nannes, sono andato ma non ho capito molto
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<nannes> gian_: Cosa c'è da capire? E' un software di backup.... supporta un sacco di cose, fra cui la scrittura diretta su cd/dvd. Scarica la ISO (live o non), e usalo.
<giovanni1985> per l'istallazione dei driver per easycap c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<giovanni1985> ho anche un problema con moun
<nannes> giovanni1985: E' un po' laborioso... dubito che troverai molti volontari
<nannes> Dovresti provare un po' da solo
<giovanni1985> non si apre
<giovanni1985> ho aggiornato la versione poco fa
<gian_> nannes, l'ho scaricato ma non è in formato deb e mi pare che non posso compilarlo con i comandi makeinstall
<giovanni1985> ora stavo provando a scaricare qualche programma per acquisizione ma moun si impalla
<giovanni1985> niente moun proprio non va
<giovanni1985> che devo fare?
<nannes> gian_: Macchè, scarica la ISO di boot e masterizzala su dc (o pennina usb)
<nannes> *cd
<pas-1> ciao a tutti io ho un problema .. solo con youtube ... vedi i colori sballati .. il blù diventa rosso ... la pelle blù e via dicendo
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<dod> pas-1 non e' colpa os e' colpa ytube
<pas-1> in che senso
<albe> Scusate: una domanda, sopstando le ic
<pas-1> se lo vedo con un altro pc anche ubuntu
<pas-1> si vede benissimo
<dod> nel senso che non tutti i video di ytube sono a posto. migravano da un sistema ad un altro e... alcuni si vedono con i colori totalmente sballati. sempre di meno.
<dod> che ubuntu hai?
<albe> scusate una domanda, spostando le icone qua e la mi e' finita l'icona immagini nella barra in alto a fianco di applicazioni e risorse.....come ce la levo adesso??? grazie
<dod> pas-1 avevo lo stesso problema su certi video ma se non sbaglio e' completamente sparito da quando uso la 12.04 lts.
<pas-1> me lo fa da 2 giorni
<pas-1> con tutti i video youtube
<dod> uname -a
<nannes> pas-1: posta l'output di   lshw -c cpu
<nannes> e anche    uname -a && lsb-release -a
<marco__> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad attivare il wifi?
<marco__> sto impazzendo
<marco__> ho montato lubuntu su un acer one e non mi va il wifi
<marco__> qualche genio?
<OverMe> da terminale: lspci
<OverMe> !paste | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco__> ti e' arrivato overme?
<OverMe> se non pasti qui il link non arriva
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122153/
<marco__> sorry
<OverMe> pastami anche: lsmod
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122160/
<OverMe> marco__, un attimo
<marco__> ok...ti aspetto..anche perche non so che altro fare
<OverMe> marco__, wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<marco__> una volta scaricato che faccio?
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<marco__> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<marco__> ml@ml-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter [sudo] password for ml:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto b43-fwcutter è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   user-setup localechooser-data Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 
<OverMe> ok
<marco__> questo e' quello chde mi e' uscito?
<OverMe> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<marco__> lo incollo sul terminale=?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> dimmi quando ha fatto
<marco__> ml@ml-laptop:~$ tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 tar: broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors ml@ml-laptop:~$
<marco__> mi ha dato questo
<OverMe> ma l'hai scaricato il file di prima?
<marco__> si,,,ma una volta scaricato che faccio?
<OverMe> niente, facciamo in altro modo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<marco__> ettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer ml@ml-laptop:~$
<marco__> ettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer ml@ml-laptop:~$
<marco__> non trova il pacchetto
<OverMe> sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122182/
<nannes> LoL avevi già tàpparattàto
<OverMe> geniale mettere i repo di dapper
<nannes> Ma allora hai lucid, non Precise!
<nannes> Spè che ce l'ho anch'io, ti mando i repo originali
<nannes> Ecco i repo originali/only-official di Lucid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122186/
<marco__> come attivo il wifi?
<marco__> :)
<nannes> marco__: Innanzitutto non riempiendo il pc di roba inutile/dannosa come già hai fatto.
<OverMe> pasta un: ls -al
<nannes> Secondariamente, aprendo il link che ti ho dato io, e incollando tutta quella roba nel file  /etc/apt/sources.list
<marco__> e' che nn sono pratico di ubuntu ma io non ho installato quasi nulla...qual'e' la roba inutile e dannosa
<OverMe> nannes, wait, si fa dopo
<OverMe> tanto firmware-b43-installer non c'è lo stresso
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122195/
<OverMe> non c'è il file che hai scaricato prima
<OverMe> eri in un'altra cartella?
<nannes> Tutto tuo OverMe
<nannes> lol
<OverMe> marco__, ...
<marco__> la devo scomprimere la cartella
<marco__> prima di metetrela nella directory che mi hai dat
<marco__> o
<OverMe> devi fare quello che dico, non andare a caso
<OverMe> dove l'hai scaricate il file di prima?
<marco__> nella cartella download
<marco__> ora
<marco__> prima avevo solo aperto il file
<OverMe> così, per vanvera (cit.)
<OverMe> cd Download
<OverMe> dimmi quando hai fatto
<marco__> bash: cd: Download: No such file or directory
<OverMe> ae
<OverMe> cd Scaricati
<marco__> ok ci sono
<OverMe> spero sia li dentro
<marco__> anch io
<marco__> :)
<OverMe> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<marco__> fatto
<OverMe> cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<marco__> fatto
<OverMe> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<marco__> ok ha estratto
<marco__> poi
<OverMe> sudo modprobe b43
<marco__> fatto
<OverMe> iwconfig
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122226/
<OverMe> iwlist scan
<OverMe> smepre nel paste
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122230/
<OverMe> dmesg | tail
<OverMe> nel paste
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122234/
<pablo_> salve ho bisogno di consigli per quanto riguarda le distribuzioni linux
<pablo_> c'è qualcuno??
<nannes> !chat | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> marco__, fai vedere anche un: rfkill list
<pablo_> overme, puoi aiutarmi per le varie distribuzioni di linux?
<OverMe> pablo_, non hai letto cosa ti è stato detto?
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122240/
<OverMe> marco__, riavvia e vediamo se va
<marco__> siiiii,,,senza riavviare vede gia le reti wirelleesss
<marco__> serve che riavvi per forza?
<OverMe> marco__, allora non importa
<marco__> OTTIMO !!! SEI UN GENIO !!! GRAZIE MILLE ! :)
<OverMe> prova a connetterti da li
<marco__> ciao di nuovo.....x attivare il microfono? su skype non va
<marco__> qualcunoi sa come fare x attivare il mic=?
<marcos> ho un problema col microfono...qualcuino mi puo' aiutare=
<marcos>  ho un problema col microfono...qualcuino mi puo' aiutare=
<marcos>  ho un problema col microfono...qualcuino mi puo' aiutare=
<jester-> !pazienza | marcos
<ubot-it> marcos: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<marcos> scusate nn volevo
<jester-> cioncai a verificare se in impostazioni audio se è sul dev giusto e se funga con altra applicazione che non sia skype
<jester-> comincia*
<jester-> se in impostazioni, parlando, si muove la barra funza
<jester-> il mic è il canale ingresso
<marcos> con la registrazione del so funzuona ma con skype non va
<jester-> marcos: allora vai in impostazioni di skype e setta il canale ingresso
<marcos> sulle impostaxioni di skype mi lascia solo selezionare Pulseaudio server local
<jester-> sotto hai un bottone apri il gestore vilimi pupe audio
<marcos> dove lo trovo?
<jester-> fai collegare skype e poi vai nelle opzioni audio
<marcos> ci sono
<marcos> qualcuno sa come attivare il mic x skype=?
<suprrgshs> ciao a tutti, uso lubuntu ma non mi parte il player gnome
<suprrgshs> invece vlc non mi da nessun problema
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-01
<mozartiamo> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> giorno
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi ho un problema con un default gateway  e il server non naviga help non riesco a cambiarlo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gh0stn0te> we
<nannes> we
<TraceX> salve, quando avvio il mio pc mi da una schermata nera dove devo selezionare di far partire il pc con le impostazioni predefenite, potrebbe essere un problema di bootloader?
<valerio> buongiorno a tutti. Ecco il problema: quando il mio portatile è in sospensione, al riavvio ubuntu  è bloccato, visualizzo solo il desktop ed il puntatore del mouse. Accade sempre più spesso, cosa posso fare?
<Guest24330> ciao a tutti. ho un problema di traslucenza delle finestre con flash sul browser. il problema si presenta con qualsiasi browser
<glpiana> TraceX, dacci qualche informazione aggiuntiva. non sappiamo cosa hai sul tuo pc
<Guest24330> enzotib, ciao
<glpiana> valerio, versione di ubuntu?
<TraceX> glpiana, uso Xubuntu, e durante l'installazione di esso ho saltata la procedura di installazione del bootolader potrebbe essere per questo?
<glpiana> Guest24330, traslucenza? cioè ci vedi attraverso?
<glpiana> TraceX, senza boot loader xubuntu non può partire. come mai hai saltato l'installazione del boot loader?
<Guest24330> glpiana, cioè quando apro una pagina con della roba flash quella stessa roba flash la vedo immobile sullo sfondo del desktop anche se mando in background il browser. Inoltre se apro altre pagine vedo sempre quelle cose flash "incollate" al loro posto come se fossero fissate
<Guest24330> glpiana, scusa è difficile da spiegare aparole
<glpiana> Guest24330, penso di aver capito a cosa ti riferisci. che versione di ubuntu usi?
<TraceX> glpiana, l'ho saltata perché non so per qualche strano motivo non riuscivo ad installarlo in nessuna parte del pc, pero' ormai é 1 settimana che uso Xubuntu e fino a ieri partiva senza darmi questi problemi
<Guest24330> la 12.04, uso lubuntu ma ho lo stesso problema con tutti i gestori grafici, xfce, gnome, unity
<glpiana> TraceX, hai solo xubuntu su quel pc?
<glpiana> Guest24330, apri un terminale e scrivici questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash'
<glpiana> !paste | Guest24330
<ubot-it> Guest24330: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest24330> glpiana, non basta la memoria della shell.... mi tronca il file
<TraceX> glpiana, Xubuntu e Vista, pero' ho impostato Xubuntu come O.S principale, quindi se quando accendo il pc dopo un tot di secondi non decido un O.S si avvia automaticamente Xubuntu
<Guest24330> glpiana, trovato
<glpiana> Guest24330, impossibile, dai il comando che ti ho dato per intiero
<glpiana> TraceX, ma tu adesso se accendi il pc vedi un menu di scelta?
<Guest24330> ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<glpiana> Guest24330, metti tutto su pastebin, compreso il comando che hai dato
<TraceX> glpiana, vedevo.. ora mi da delle opzioni tipo F1 avvia le impostazioni predefinite F2 entra in boot
<glpiana> TraceX, ah, aspetta. mi sa che allora la questione è legata al bios e probabilmente alla batteria della scheda madre
<Guest24330> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123128/
<glpiana> TraceX, è stato staccato dalla corrente a lungo il pc?
<glpiana> Guest24330, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<TraceX> glpiana, erroneamente una ragazza che é venuta a casa mia ha staccato la spina, ma non l'ha fatto apposta, il problema puo' essere legato a questo?
<glpiana> TraceX, probabile la batteria della mobo sia scarica e staccandolo dalla corrente se ne sia accorto :) prova a premere F1 e vedi che fa
<Guest24330> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123131/
<glpiana> Guest24330, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<TraceX> glpiana, ma infatti anche prima per accendere il pc ho fatto F1 ed é partito
<Guest24330> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123135/
<glpiana> TraceX, allora scegli f2 e poi esci dal bios salvando le modifiche e vedi se ti ripresenta la schermata
<TraceX> glpiana, solo che volevo risolvere.. se tu mi dici che si risolve da solo mi fido :)
<TraceX> se faccio F2 mi da due possibilita' o Hitachi... o un'altra che non mi ricordo
<TraceX> ora provo
<glpiana> Guest24330, i driver della scheda video li hai messi col gestore di driver aggiuntivi o li hai scaricati dal sito nvidia?
<Guest24330> gestore interno di ubuntu
<Guest24330> glpiana, fa tutto da solo
<glpiana> Guest24330, quanti tipi venivano proposti?
<Guest24330> glpiana, due, il primo raccomandato e il secondo non raccomandato. ho installato ovviamente il raccomandato
<iD4N1FX> Salve a tutti
<Guest24330> glpiana, quindi il problema è il driver video  e non il plugin di flash. e adesso? ho letto in giro anche dell'esistenza di alcuni diver che si chiamano noveau.... potrebbero risolvere il problema?
<valerio> scusami per l'assenza glpiana. Ultima versione 12.04
<glpiana> Guest24330, oki, allora facciamo una prova. apri una sessione opsite e vedi se il comportamento è lo stesso
<iD4N1FX> sono nuovo nell'utilizzo di linux
<glpiana> valerio, non c'è problema. che interfaccia grafica usi?
<glpiana> !ciao | iD4N1FX
<ubot-it> iD4N1FX: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<iD4N1FX> Mi hanno parlato bene di ubunto e voevo sapere se fosse possibile installarlo in un netbook
<Guest24330> glpiana, cioè devo chiudere questa sessione o aprire un'altra sessione da un'altro CTRL +ALT + numero
<valerio> unity
<iD4N1FX> grazie del benvenuto ubot
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, beh, anzitutto è possibile provarlo sul netbook senza installarlo
<iD4N1FX> io ho scaricato la versione 12.04
<glpiana> valerio, prova a usare unity-2d e a mandare il pc in sospensione per vedere se il problema persiste
<iD4N1FX> come faccio a usarla in live
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, immagino che il netbook non abbia il lettore cd, vero?
<iD4N1FX> infatti
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, allora usa questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iD4N1FX> pero ne ho preso uno esterno
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, lo metti su usb e lo fai da windows
<iD4N1FX> puo andare bene lo stesso
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, se hai una usb è meglio
<iD4N1FX> si ce l'ho
<valerio> perdonami, come faccio ad usare unity 2d?
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, ma se vuoi metterlo su cd e usare il lettor eesterno fai come sei più comodo
<glpiana> valerio, devi terminare la sessione e al login clicchi sulla rotellina e scegli ubuntu 2d
<valerio> ok, grazie mille
<valerio> ora ci provo
<glpiana> Guest24330, no, ora sei da lxde?
<Guest24330> glpiana, si
<iD4N1FX> glpiana il link che mi hai dato a che serve
<glpiana> Guest24330, non ricordo se ti propone di aprire una sessione ospite dal menu di uscita
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, è un programma per mettere ubuntu su usb
<Guest24330> glpiana, mi dice cambiare utente
<marco___> ciao a tutti...qualcuno mi sa aiutare per attivare il wifi?
<Guest24330> glpiana, cosa tenti di farmi fare? credi che sia un problema di profilo?
<glpiana> Guest24330, mmm... no, fai così, termina la sessione e al login apri una sessione opsite (dovresti vedere la voce)
<iD4N1FX> non vedo il illink download
<Guest24330> glpiana e poi? provo se ho lo sesso problema?
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, è un enorme rettangolo in cima alla pagina -.-
<glpiana> Guest24330, esatto, e poi torni e riferisci.
<glpiana> marco___, scheda interna o esterna?
<iD4N1FX> scusa è che certe volte mi perdo in un bicchier d'acqua:D:D
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<iD4N1FX> ma poi con ubuntu ci sono applicativi
<iD4N1FX> lo dico perche sono grafico
<marco___> interna
<iD4N1FX> e uso photoshop e altri programmi adobe
<iD4N1FX> uso grafica 3d come 3ds max e cinema 4d
<iD4N1FX> questi fungono si ubuntu
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti continuo ad avere problemi con flash player come risolvo?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: mi aveva fatto togliere il kernel 3.2.0-27 ma si è reinstallato con gli aggiornamenti normali ieri cmq sia flash non è mai andato bene
<marius90> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<marius90> !freenode
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'freenode'
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123175/
<Diels-Alder> problemi sono: video blu senza il file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg; se il file esiste il video crasha; non riesco a cliccare consenti su siti di videochat qualsiasi ogni volta in entrambe i casi
<glpiana> marco___, scrivi in un terminale: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic        su pastebin
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123178/
<marco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123180/
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, che problemi hai con flash?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: problemi sono: video blu senza il file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg; se il file esiste il video crasha; non riesco a cliccare consenti su siti di videochat qualsiasi ogni volta in entrambe i casi
<glpiana> marco___, aggiorna il sistema e poi apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<esulu> hei glpiana
<esulu> ragazzi qualche soluzione per caso http://paste.debian.net/181461/
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, hai provato a disabilitare l'accelerazione dal menu impostazioni di flash che ottieni cliccando col destro su un video'
<glpiana> ?
<Diels-Alder> no
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova :)
<marco___> scusal......sono un po inesperto...como aggiorno il sistema?
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> marco___, se sei su ubuntu, clicca sull'iconcina in alto a destra e dal menu scegli aggirona software
<glpiana> *aggiorna
<purple12> glpiana, rieccomi
<purple12> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: rimane il problema del consenti
<Diels-Alder> il video riuscivo già con il file mms.cfg
<purple12> glpiana, anche con la sessione ospite il problema traslucenza rimane
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dammi in query un sito che ti da il problema del consenti, che provo
<Diels-Alder> chatroulette
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ti sembra la query? e ti sembra un indirizzo? :)
<Diels-Alder> per dire
<Diels-Alder> http://chatroulette.com/
<Diels-Alder> cosa è la query ?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, sì vabbè. fa nulla
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> spiega per la prossima volta lo so
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, clicca col destro -> impostazioni, seconda icona da sinistra -> consenti e ricorda
<Diels-Alder> non clicca
<glpiana> purple12, in un terminale scrivi: uname -a             e incolla qui la riga che esce
<marco___> nn trovo dove fare l aggiornamento sto usando lubuntu su un acer aspire one
<purple12> glpiana, Linux marco-X71SL 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:46:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Diels-Alder> non mi fa cliccare consenti nè ricorda
<glpiana> marco___, allora tra i programmi di sistema dovresti avere un manager degli aggiornamenti. se no nlo trovi proprio facciamo da terminale
<marco___> update manager?
<glpiana> purple12, nel terminale scrivi: rm -r .macromedia            poi chiudi il browser, riavvialo e riprova
<glpiana> marco___, yes
<jester-> Diels-Alder: che dastidio la richiesta di consenso del flash?
<jester-> ma siste in menopausa con paturnie?
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> ahahahahahah
<jester-> fastidio*
<marco___> ho lanciaTO  l update e mi da :  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non è cliccabile
<Diels-Alder> quindi non funziona
<glpiana> marco___, allora scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list                  e copia quel che esce su pastebin
<jester-> marco___: sei poco pratico mai gia azzoppato apt eh?
<purple12> glpiana, il problema persiste..... è un'incubo
<marco___> che e'?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: ho cliccato e mi sono visto il la ghigna
<glpiana> purple12, che browser usi?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: a me non clicca su consenti
<purple12> glpiana, ho utilizzato sia firefox, sia chromium, sia opera.....
<Diels-Alder> niente
<jester-> Diels-Alder: la am funza?
<Diels-Alder> cos'è la am?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: si intende con ff
<jester-> cam
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> perfettamente
<glpiana> purple12, termina la sessione, entra con "ubuntu 2d"
<jester-> Diels-Alder: con firefox o ciofeca cromo
<Diels-Alder> tutti e due
<purple12> glpiana, ho lubuntu non ho unity2d
<jester-> Diels-Alder: usi unity 3d o gnome effetti?
<marco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123198/
<Diels-Alder> unity 3d
<glpiana> purple12, <Guest24330> la 12.04, uso lubuntu ma ho lo stesso problema con tutti i gestori grafici, xfce, gnome, unity
<jester-> Diels-Alder: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123200/
<glpiana> marco___, ma perchè hai aggiunto sto robo? deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<purple12> glpiana, si, ho installato ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu.... lubuntu.... per cui credo che il problema sia il driver video
<glpiana> purple12, oki, allora prova a dire al gestore di rimuover eil driver video. al riavvio userà i nouveau. vedi se con quelli va bene
<jester-> Diels-Alder: togli i primi 3 e installa falshplugin-installer
<marco___> io non ho aggiunto nulla
<Diels-Alder> i primi 2
<Diels-Alder> intendi
<jester-> Diels-Alder: sempre che hai la cpu che supporta sse3
<Diels-Alder> E8400
<Diels-Alder> intel core2Duo
<jester-> si l'jnstaller è rimosso
<glpiana> marco___, sarà stato un folletto notturno allora. hai detto che sei su lubuntu?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: poi?
<marco___> glpiana x cercare di farla anare ieri qualcuno mi ha fattto installare qualcosa da terminale e poi funzionava,,,poi stamattina ho riacceso e non andava piu il wifi
<jester-> glpiana: minghia ricominciano gli sminchiamenti spiritici di ubuntu?
<marco___> glpiana si lubuntu
<glpiana> jester-, così pare
<glpiana> marco___, dimmi come si chiama l'editor di testo di lubuntu che non mi ricordo
<purple12> glpiana.... ecco.... come faccio a far partire il gestore video? lubuntu non ce l'ha?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk   adobe-flashplugin
<Diels-Alder> si fatto
<Diels-Alder> instendevo dopo?
<Diels-Alder> *intendevo
<marco___> gedit text editor
<jester-> Diels-Alder:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> marco___, gedit? ma allora ce l'hai gnome. vabbè scrivi nel terminale: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> vai in fondo al file e cancella le ultime due righe. poi salva il file
<marco___> le ultime due ighe sono:
<marco___> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<Diels-Alder> jester-: ok
<glpiana> marco___, esatto
<marco___> lo salvo cosi' com'e'?
<glpiana> marco___, se le hai cancellate sì
<jester-> Diels-Alder: chiudi ff riapri e prova
<marco___> ok fatto
<glpiana> marco___, ora, se è ancora aperto chiudi update manager
<Diels-Alder> jester-: manco per il beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<Diels-Alder> niente
<glpiana> marco___, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Diels-Alder: non so a me a glpiana funza
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> sto flash ha rotto come pochi ormai
<glpiana> jester-, ma io resto sveglio di fianco al pc di notte... armato
<jester-> Diels-Alder: rm -r .macromedia
<marco___> ok sta aggiornando
<jester-> glpiana: lo rinchiudo e metto allarme non che zoneminder
<glpiana> marco___, dopodichè, fai uno sforzo mnemonico e dimmi che ti han fatto fare ieri
<glpiana> jester-, e sembra che tu faccia bene
<Diels-Alder> nada
<jester-> ha visto babbonatale ma nessun folletto sminchiatore
<glpiana> lol
<Diels-Alder> non va
<Diels-Alder> :-O
<marco___> mi pare installlare i driver della scheda wifi...ma ho fatto cosi tante cose che non mi ricordo con certezza
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, apri una sessione ospite e prova da lì
<glpiana> marco___, oki, dimmi quando finisce il comando update
<Diels-Alder> ok
<jester-> Diels-Alder: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Diels-Alder> nada de nada
<jester-> marco___: te lo hanno fatto fare qui?
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno in sessione ospite
<jester-> Diels-Alder: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<marco___> si
<Diels-Alder> ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<jester-> marco___: ti ricordi chi?
<Diels-Alder> unico e solo
<marco___> utente Overme
<jester-> Diels-Alder: rinomina .mozilla e prova con gnome no effetti
<Diels-Alder> ok
<marco___> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<glpiana> marco___, scrivi nel terminale rfkill list
<marco___> da terminale ha fatto
<Diels-Alder> funge in unity 2d
<marco___> fatto
<jester-> Diels-Alder: allora non gli piace compiz
<glpiana> marco___, che risponde?
<Diels-Alder> ok
<marco___> niente
<marco___> ml@ml-laptop:~$ rfkill list ml@ml-laptop:~$
<glpiana> scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<marco___> stessa cosa
<glpiana> marco___, scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> marco___, dopodichè scrivi: dmesg | tail                  e metti quel che esce su pastebin
<marco___> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. ml@ml-laptop:~$
<glpiana> marco___, procedi con dmesg  | tail
<Diels-Alder> bah quindi uso unity 2d
<marco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123228/
<Diels-Alder> come lo setto di default?
<marco___> ora vede la rete wifi
<glpiana> marco___, oki ora dovresti veder ele reti wifi.
<marco___> si e0 gia connesso alla mia rete
<Guest62998> glpiana, si sono installati i noveau ma ora ho delle risoluzioni assurde....
<Guest62998> glpiana, il mio video è un 17" per cui 1440x900
<glpiana> marco___, perfetto. ora scrivi: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<marco___> ok....basta cosi' ce da fare altro? perche non v orrei che al prossimo riavvio non andasse
<glpiana> Guest62998, anzitutto vedi se flash ti da lo stesso probelma
<glpiana> !paste | marco___
<ubot-it> marco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest62998> glpiana, il problema non c'è poiù
<marco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123231/
<marco___> ok..allora riavvio e vedo se  va ?
<glpiana> Guest62998, in un temrinale: xrandr                 e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest62998
<ubot-it> Guest62998: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> marco___, no, fermo
<marco___> ok
<marco___> iobile
<marco___> immobile
<glpiana> marco___, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> marco___, no spe
<glpiana> ho ciccato a copiare ;D
<marco___> ok
<glpiana> marco___, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<glpiana> marco___, in fondo al file aggiungi una riga e ci scrivi: b43
<Guest62998> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123235/
<marco___> ok mi si e' aperto un file di testo
<glpiana> marco___, prima di salvare metti su pastebin che controllo
<glpiana> Guest62998, sei a 1280, non è sufficiente?
<marco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123238/
<marco___> l'ho aggiunto cosi
<glpiana> marco___, oki, salva e riavvia
<marco___> va bene?
<Guest62998> glpiana, si vede sfocatissimo
<marco___> ok....riavvio il so?
<glpiana> marco___, sì
<jester-> Guest62998: il driver non supporta altro
<glpiana> Guest62998, allora vai su driver aggiuntivi e prova a mettere quello che no è raCCOMANDATO
<Guest62998> glpiana, ma perchè fa così? e non so se si sono installati i novau
<glpiana> Guest62998, anzi
<glpiana> Guest62998, apri il gestore del monitor dalle impostazioni
<Guest62998> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> dovresti poter scegliere anche 1280x720
<Guest35563> salve
<Guest35563> :P mi ritrovo davanti a un problema un tantino piccioso
<Guest35563> praticamente ho una applicazione installata sul pc ma vorrei prendere tutti i file che utilizza, metterli in un unia cartella e spostarla in una partizione criptata. Pensate che si possa fare?
<glpiana> Guest35563, intendi pure le librerie e gli eseguibili?
<Guest35563> si tutto quanto poiche devo essere sicuro che nessuno me lo tocchi
<marco___> funziona....grazie mille
<marco___> :)
<glpiana> Guest35563, eseguibili e librerie possono essere toccate solo dall'amministratore del sistema
<glpiana> marco___, bene :)
<marco___> posso chiederti un altra cosa GILPANA?
<glpiana> marco___, solo se scrivi il mio nick correttamente ;)
<Guest35563> glpiana, io sono root
<marco___> ops...scusa glpiana :)
<glpiana> Guest35563, allora aprte te nesusno può toccare quei file
<glpiana> *parte
<marco___> ho la usb bootable che ho usato ieri x installare lubuntu.....c'e' un modo x estratte la ISO x conservala?
<Guest35563> glpiana, ma se io volessi farlo non si può? è un server in remoto
<glpiana> marco___, perchè farsi una sbatta simile quando la iso la scarichi direttamente da internet?
<glpiana> Guest35563, boh, andrebbero cambiati i path. non saprei come aiutarti a farlo e non trovo un senso a quello che vuoi fare. sorry
<marco___> x evitare di riscaricarla se ne dovessi avere bisogno...ho un hd esterno mezzo vuoto e la volevo salvare se possibile...perche ora devo liberare la chiavetta x usarla...ma se e' un casino lascio stare....me la riscarico se dovessi averne bisogno
<glpiana> marco___, ti dirò che io ho ubuntu su una chiavetta e la uso come archivio tranquillamente. comuqnue, quella che avevi scaricato non ce l'hai più?
<marco___> l'avevo sulla partizione di win7 che ho cancellato
<glpiana> ah ecco. comunque puoi fare una immagine, ma non so se poi la puoi riutilizzare sulla chiavetta
<Guest35563> glpiana, il senso è semplice, quando prendi un server spesso mettono delle backdoor (esempio ovh) ne ho gia intercettata una su ssh. Dato che devo mettere dati importanti ho crittografato l'hd e dato che l'unico modo per proteggere le chiavi asimmetriche è quella di evitarne la lettura dal server che ha quella privata adesso mi trovo a dover installare un secono ssh e altri servizi che, in caso di riavvio, non posso
<Guest35563> no essere toccati grazie a truecript. Domanda : come posso spostare le intere applicazioni nell'hd crittografato? :P capito?
<glpiana> Guest35563, ho capito niente, ma non importa, non saprei comuqnue aiutarti
<glpiana> troppo complicato pre me
<glpiana> *per
<Guest35563> :P anche per me in realtà
<Guest35563> XD
<glpiana> non capisco poi perchè uno dovrebbe mettere dati importanti su un qualcosa di cui è già dimostrata la scarsa sicurezza. boh
<iD4N1FX> sono tornato, scusate l'assenza
<marco___> sai cosa...sposto tt i file della chiavetta su una cartella dell'hd
<marco___> almeno cosi lo conservo
<marco___> puo serivre?
<Guest35563> glpiana, per un tera di banda forse.... ma forse
<iD4N1FX> Posso farvi una domanda
<Guest35563> iD4N1FX, spara
<glpiana> marco___, non penso basti. metti a scaricare la iso con calma e una volta che ce l'hai te la salvi altrove
<marco___> ok
<iD4N1FX> io non conoscendo linux vorrei sapere se su di esseo girano applicativi come photoshop e altri prodotti adobe
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, se devi usare software per windows, usa windows
<jester-> iD4N1FX: nu, qualcosa gira sull'emulatore wine
<iD4N1FX> Volevo cambiare, perche mi son rotto di windows
<jester-> iD4N1FX: quoto glpiana
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, che cambiamento è se poi usi gli stesis programmi?
<glpiana> *stessi
<iD4N1FX> pensavo che con qualche patch si potessero far girare
<jester-> ad ogni cavallo il suo mestiere
<AlexZion> o male che vada iD4N1FX se devi usarlo solo ogni tanto puoi valutare una macchina virtuale ....
<jester-> che hai contro il buon vecchio winzoz
<iD4N1FX> si impianta
<iD4N1FX> da errori strani
<marco___> quaL'E' il software che va meglio x scaricare da ubuntu?
<jester-> iD4N1FX: se cannibalizzato si, ma allo stesso modo si sega anchelinux
<glpiana> marco___, wget :D
<marco___> e' come utorrent?
<glpiana> marco___, ah di quello parli? immagino tu ti riferisca a torrent assolutamente legali
<jester-> qui si vede gente che formatta un giorno se a una altro ancora
<marco___> si chiaro
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, piuttosto valuta se ci sono sofwtare che possono sostituire i prodotti di cui parli
<glpiana> marco___, ma lol. comunque un torrent vale l'altro. io mi trovavo bene con qbittorrent
<jester-> iD4N1FX: ci sono programmi sostitutivi tipo gimp vs fotosciopp
<glpiana> marco___, cerca torrent su sofwtare center. ne trovi una lunga lista
<iD4N1FX> io volevo abbandonare windows per passare a linux
<AlexZion> beh jester , dire che gimp può sostituire photoshop è un po' una bestemmia credimi ......
<jester-> marco___: transmission, semplice ed affidabile
<jester-> AlexZion: ma è open e come tale non ha concorrenti
<iD4N1FX> ma se mi dite che è quasi impossibile lascio perdere e magari lo uso solo per internet
<glpiana> AlexZion, dipende sempre da cosa ci deve fare, per cui evitiamo inutili flame da fan boy
<marco___> e' che su un altro pc ho ubuntu 12.04 e scaricando i file torrent mi apre in automatico client bittorrent transmission e mi pare vada lento....ho una fibra ottica a 50mb e scarica massimo a 500-600k
<AlexZion> si io dico solo che gimp è un ottimo software ma non un alternativa a photoshop ...., cosi magari evitiamo di creare illusioni a chi sta cercando un alternativa ....
<glpiana> marco___, va solo configurato probabilmente. ma prova sto qbittorrent che ti ho detto. è fatto bene
<jester-> AlexZion: come non c'è alternativa seria ad autocad ne in winzoz e tantomeno in linucs
<glpiana> AlexZion, leggi: <glpiana> iD4N1FX, se devi usare software per windows, usa windows <-- mi apre abbastanza chiare e mi sembra non illuda nessuno
<glpiana> e chiudiamo l'off topic ora
<AlexZion> si probabilmente , per questo però evitiamo di dire cavolate ecco ...., comunque chiuso il discorso , non volevo certo farne una polemica ...
<glpiana> e allora continuiamo... -.-
<marco___>  come faccio a impostare che i file che scarica li apra direttamente co qbittornet'
<glpiana> marco___, di cosa stiamo parlando? del browser?
<marco___> si...una volta che scarico il file torrent si apre in automatico transmission
<marco___> vorrei che si aprisser in auomativo qbittornet
<glpiana> mmm... se il file torrent lo salvi e poi ci biclicchi cosa ti apre?
<marco___> trasmission
<iD4N1FX> io grafico, e ho usato sempre photoshop e illustrator
<glpiana> marco___, clicca col destro sul file .torrent e scegli "apri con altra applicazione"
<mikeit_> marco devi impostare su qbitorrent
<marco___> ah opk.....come win
<glpiana> marco___, sì
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, se sei grafico e usi software per uso professionale forse è il caso che resti sugli stessi programmi
<marco___> ottimo....c'e' il modo per far si che un programma si avvii all avvio di ubuntu?
<glpiana> iD4N1FX, ma se non ti spiace continuerei questo discorso altrove, visto che non si tratta di supporto
<glpiana> !chat | iD4N1FX
<ubot-it> iD4N1FX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iD4N1FX> ok scusate
<glpiana> marco___, sì, va messo in esecuzione automatica (se lubuntu lo permette) oppure va copiato un file... vabbè, cerca tra le impostazioni e vedi se trovi i programmi d'avvio
<flavioMcBit> ciao a tutti
<mikeit_> marco___, hai mai provato torrent-search?
<marco___> no mai
<glpiana> !chat | mikeit_
<ubot-it> mikeit_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<flavioMcBit> dovrei ridurre drasticamente il tempo di avvio di ubuntu
<flavioMcBit> qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<glpiana> flavioMcBit, lascialo acceso
<jester-> lol
<flavioMcBit> :-)
<mikeit_> marco___, è un software che raccoglie diversi motori di ricerca e ti li apre direttamente con qbittorrent
<flavioMcBit> ci avevo pensato
<glpiana> serve anche a eliminare l'umidità
<glpiana> !chat | mikeit_
<ubot-it> mikeit_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marco___> lo provero'
<flavioMcBit> anche ad eliminare euri dal portafoglio....
<jester-> glpiana: dall'aria o dai muri
<glpiana> :)
<marco___> glpiana......se clicqbittorrentco sul file e faccio openwith..non posso scegliere
<marco___> qbittorent
<glpiana> marco___, aspetta che vedo se recupero un lubuntu da provare
<marco___> no...questo me lo da su ubuntu \12.04
<marco___> de default mi da transmission e su other applications non ce qbittorent
<mikeit_> marco___, devi andare a opzioni aggiungi direttamente i torrent da
<glpiana> marco___, ah oki, su ubuntu se fai apri con altra applicazione e clicchi su mostra altre applicazioni te lo deve far vedere per forza
<marco___> su opzioni del programma qbittorent?
<marco___> e invece no
<mikeit_> si
<glpiana> marco___, allora faglieli prendere dalla directory come dice mikeit_
<mikeit_> poi metti la cartella tmp per esempio
<glpiana> marco___, ma credo che se termini la sesisone e rientri qbittorrent verrà mostrato
<marco___> ah ok
<marco___> riAVVIO E VI DICO
<flavioMcBit> riformulo la domanda
<flavioMcBit> qualcuno sa come togliere tutto e lasciare solo i servizi necessari al caricamento di ubuntu?
<jester-> flavioMcBit: installi bum e paciocchi i servizi
<flavioMcBit> sarebbe a dire?
<jester-> tool che disattiva attiva i servizi
<flavioMcBit> bum?
<jester-> che poi guadagni 5 secondi
<flavioMcBit> solo?  non c'è altro modo?
<jester-> flavioMcBit: invece di 35 lo avvii in 30
<AlexZion> si flavioMcBit BUM Boot Up Manager se non sbaglio
<flavioMcBit> grazie, ci guardo...
<flavioMcBit> ma io su processore 1 ghz ho un boot di 1 min e mezzo....
<flavioMcBit> :-(
<jester-> flavioMcBit: anche la nonna cammina piu piano pure in discesa
<jester-> flavioMcBit: installa un linux tipo puppy
<flavioMcBit> = impossibile secondo voi...
<flavioMcBit> sto utilizzando la distro per OMAP
<flavioMcBit> le altr distro non riesco a caricarle senza ricompilare il kernel....
<flavioMcBit> le altre distro non riesco a caricarle senza ricompilare il kernel....
<jester-> flavioMcBit: se il pc è obsoleto obsoleto rimane
<flavioMcBit> jester-: è una scheda embedded nuova...
<jester-> flavioMcBit: mica detto che piaccia limux
<jester-> linux*
<flavioMcBit> cosa intendi?jester-
<jester-> flavioMcBit: in linux non tutto è compatibile
<flavioMcBit> ah....ma c'è una distro specifica....
<jester-> usala
<flavioMcBit> jester-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/
<flavioMcBit> la sto usando
<flavioMcBit> ma ci mette un min e mezzo....
<flavioMcBit> volevo sapere se posso migliorarla...
<jester-> flavioMcBit: chiedi su #ubuntu che su 1000e fischia users qualcuno che la conosce lo becchi
<flavioMcBit> jester-:  grazie mille...
<TraceX> ragazzi per usare come predefinito un carattere su Pidgen come si imposta?
<glpiana> pidgen? o pidgin?
<Giuseppe_> buon pomeriggio, volevo sapere se c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, immagino dipende dal problema che hai :)
<Giuseppe_> questo e' anche vero.... ho installato ieri sera ubuntu 12.04 e praticamente dopo circa 30 minuti mi si disconnette
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, che tipo di connessione usi?
<Giuseppe_> una connessione wifi
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, che scheda wifi hai?
<Giuseppe_> nn saprei dirti
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, è interna?
<Giuseppe_> sisi ho un portatile
<Giuseppe_> ma la connessione la rileva
<Giuseppe_> anche dopo essersi disconnesso
<Giuseppe_> solo che nn si riconnette piu'
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, scrivi in un terminale: lspci                         e copia quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Giuseppe_
<ubot-it> Giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuseppe_> ho copiato ora come faccio a linkarlo qui?
<Giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Giuseppe_> ecco
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, copi l'indirizzo della pagina che ti è apparsa DOPO aver cliccato sul tasto "paste"
<Giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123419/
<Giuseppe_> ecco scusa xD
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, a che distanza sei dal router?
<Giuseppe_> sono al piano di sotto
<Giuseppe_> nella stanza dove ho un altro pc connesso allo stesso router
<Giuseppe_>  sempre wifi
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, allora, quando si disconnette scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail   e copiati a parte quanto esce, che potrebbe essere utile.
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, prova a cnhe a stare connesso disconnettendo l'altro pc, in modo che il solo connesso sia il tuo
<glpiana> *anche
<glpiana> altra cosa, la connessione è aperta o protetta?
<Giuseppe_> la connessione e' protetta
<Giuseppe_> l'altro pc cmq resta connesso quando io mi disconnette
<Giuseppe_> disconnetto*
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, allora un'latra prova che dovresti fare è di togliere la protezione alla connessione e vedere se in questo caso il pc resta connesso
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, quando hai fatto ste rpove si hanno più dati per affrontare il problema
<Giuseppe_> eee la seconda e' un problema
<Giuseppe_> xke' per togliere la chiave dovrei ricollegare l'access point al pc
<Giuseppe_> e che cmq con ubuntu 11.04 dalla stessa posizione, questa cosa nn mi succedeva
<glpiana> allora comincia allora a vedere cosa dice dmesg | tail quando perdi la connessione e a stare connesso con l'latro pc disconnesso
<Giuseppe_> ok appena mi si disconnette faccio sta cosa
<Giuseppe_> ma potrebbe essere un problema di driver
<Giuseppe_> ??
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, facile
<glpiana> soprattutto se dici che con 11.04 non avevi questo problema
<Giuseppe_> no
<jester-> Giuseppe_: sembra piu un problema di ap farlocco, provato a fare rete in ip statico come tutte le rfeti serie?
<Giuseppe_> io uso fastweb
<jester-> eh
<Giuseppe_> l'ip e' statico
<jester-> fartweb è bastarda assai
<Giuseppe_> ma nel caso
<Giuseppe_> potri ritornare a driver di ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> Giuseppe_: è statico, quasim quello internet non quello della lan
<Giuseppe_> e come faccio a fere  rete in ip statico
<jester-> non so con fartweb, usa ip e mask non convenzionali
<Giuseppe_> ma nn potrei provare ad installare driver diversi cosi' alla cieca?
<Giuseppe_> e se la connessione non cade il problema e' risolto?
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, beh, puoi provare a usare ndiswrapper
<glpiana> che poi è quello che ho fatto io con la tua scheda
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, segui sta guida
<jester-> Giuseppe_: se con la 11 e rotti andava bene rimetti quella
<jester-> la differenza non la noti
<Giuseppe_> il probroblema e che nn mi va di riformattare
<Giuseppe_> tutto
<Giuseppe_> si e' disconnesso
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, vediamo dmesg | tail
<TraceX> Pidgin..
<Giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123482/
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, non vedo problemi lì. prova con ndiswrapper
<glpiana> TraceX, wow, solo 63 minuti per una risposta!
<TraceX> glpiana, hahahaha, scusami e grazie per aiutarmi
<pas-1> ciao a tutti ho un problema hce vedio i video di youtube virati sul blù
<glpiana> TraceX, comuqnue credo che pidgin prenda il carattere impostato per il sistema
<Giuseppe_> nella guida dice che dovrei avere una connesione di supporto
<pas-1> ho trovato questa soluzione http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/05/17/video-blu-su-youtube-con-ubuntu-ecco-come-risolvere/
<pas-1> ma sia con la soluzione 1 che la 2 non mi funziona
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, e ce l'hai per il momento visto che la wifi, anche se a tratti, funziona
<pas-1> o meglio ieri ha funzionato per un paio di ore e ora siamo da capo a
<TraceX> glpiana, ho trovato un carattere che mi piace molto su Pidgin, se volessi impostare quello come di sistema?
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, comquneu installi ndiswrapper, poi recuperi il driver di windows e segui la guida.
<glpiana> TraceX, su 12.04?
<danfg> Posso parlare inglese qui? non riesco a trovare un canale su IRC per le domande sulla lingua italiana
<TraceX> si Xubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> TraceX, ah, xubuntu. controlla le impostazioni. da lì dovresti poterlo impostare
<filo1234> danfg: cioè vuoi fare le domande in inglese e rispondere in italiano?
<filo1234> !chat | danfg
<ubot-it> danfg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> pas-1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue hai provato queste soluzioni?
<danfg> filo1234: grazie
<Giuseppe_> ma cliccando su qui pacchetti li istallo direttamente?
<jester-> pas-1: pc vecio, bastava mettere la versione precedentge di flash, ma pacioccando i file a cazzo mi sa che hai sminchiato un pezzo di os
<Giuseppe_> glpiana, ma la mia cheda di rete cm la vedo?
<TraceX> glpiana, Pidgin usa Sans, mentre il sistema DroidSans
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<glpiana> TraceX, allora non so
<Giuseppe_> glpiana, ma un comando da terminale per installare tipo driver vecchi nn c'e'??
<glpiana> Giuseppe_, andrebbe installato il kernel di una versione di ubuntu precedente, e la cosa potrebbe creare altri problemi
<pas-2> rieccomi cabuta la linea
<pas-2> filo1234 dicevi
<Giuseppe_> glpiana, nell'elenco nn c'e' la mia scheda video c'e' solo la rtl8187b
<glpiana> ok, nulla allora
<glpiana> scappo. ciao
<Sara__> ho appena installato ubuntu e non riesco ad andare su internet con il wifi
<Sara__> non riesco ad andarci in nessun modo
<jester-> Sara__: mo sei col cavo?
<Sara__> no ora sono su windows con il wifi
<Sara__> ho sia windows e sia ubuntu sul mio pc
<jester-> Sara__: da winzoz non si puo fare nulla
<Sara__> lo sò...vorrei sapere come fare qualcosa su ubuntu
<jester-> Sara__: se si tratta di scheda broadcom alla quale serve il firmware serve comunque una connessione internet
<Sara__> e come faccio?
<jester-> Sara__: serve un cavo o una connessione via cellofono
<jester-> venire quei e si sistema
<jester-> qui*
<Sara__> provo con il cavo..
<jester-> col cavo sei in rete subito
<Sara__> ah ok.. e se dopo tolgo il cavo la rete mi continua ad andare oppure devo sempre mettere il cavo ogni volta?
<jester-> Sara__: se togli la spina i frullatore si ferma
<Sara__> e come faccio x andare su internet tramite wifi
<jester-> Sara__: il cavo serve fino a che si sistema la wifi
<Sara__> quando vado su ubuntu mi si spegne la spia del wifi del pc
<jester-> quindi riavvia in lunux col cavo attaccato e vieni qui
<jester-> inux
<Sara__> come faccio a configurare il wifi?
<Sara__> ah ok
<Sara__> grazie
<leonardomilleuno> ciao grandi, volevo porvi il seguente quesito: come posso soddisfare la dipendenza python2.6?
<leonardomilleuno> da terminale..
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: ubuntu è basata su python la vuoi sminchiare?
<leonardomilleuno> cosa intendi dire?
<marco__> ciao....qualcuno mi puo aiutare a eliminare la partizione di windows e liberare lo spazio?
<leonardomilleuno> sto installando un programma downloadato e risponde cosi': la dopendenza python2.6 non può essere soddisfatta.
<paulk27> ciao a tutti, sono su una live 32bit sto cercando di cambiare l'owner a un file nella cartella /isodevice/ ma mi dice "operation non permitted" anche se sto eseguendo il comando chown da root...
<paulk27> avevo creato il file in un altra cartella e aveva l'owner impostato a ubuntu:ubuntu ma quando faccio il move nella cartella /isodevice/ imposta automaticamente l'owner a root... e poi da root non mi fa cambiare il proprietario
<jester-> paulk27: usa sudo davanti alla stringa
<jester-> paulk27: se è cartella fuori dalla home è logico che inmposti root:root
<paulk27> la cosa veramente strana e' che se faccio le stesse operazioni da una live 64bit l'owner ddel file rimane ubuntu:ubuntu....perche' sulla live 64bit funziona e sula live 32 bit no?
<jester-> paulk27: parli di operazioni su una live?
<jester-> la live ha comportamenti diversi dall'os installato
<paulk27> jester si, faccio sudo mv /media/home /casper-rw /isodevice
<paulk27> jester si, faccio *sudo mv /media/home/casper-rw /isodevice/
<paulk27> ma setta l'owner a root
<jester-> paulk27: intendi che lo fai dalla sulla usb live montata come dati o dalla live avviata
<jester-> e a qual pro sposti casper
<jester-> paulk27: se poi la live è da cd mica te lo scrive
<paulk27> jester ho provato 10 combinazioni possibili nel creare il file e poi spostarlo, l'ho fatto anche dal desktop e poi copiato sulla usb, ma quando la live da usb parte imposta l'owner per cavoli suoi, metre la live 64 mantiene l'owner
<paulk27> ora il desktop e' 64bit, quindi ho pensato bene di creare caspe4r-rw da live 32 visto che sara' la live 32 a usarlo
<jester-> paulk27: a che serve?
<paulk27> +casper-rw
<paulk27> jester serve per lanciare 5 iso diverse da una sola chiavetta con una sola partizione fat32, riesco a lanciare ubuntu live 64 persistente su casper-rw, AVG antivirus, UBCD, e puppy linux, tutti dalla solita partizione della chiavetta
<jester-> paulk27: senti un po in #ubuntu-it-dev e #ubuntu-dev
<paulk27> jester ma la dannata live 32 cambia l'owner di casper-rw appena si avvia
<paulk27> quindi la persistenza va a donnine
<paulk27> ok sento it-dev
<leonardomilleuno> jester: la mia non era una battuta, devo soddisfare la dipendenza python2.6
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: pangolin ua il 2.7
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: non vedo nei repo il 2.6
<marco__> dove trovo il command x inserire una applicazione all avvio
<jester-> marco__: impostazioni-->applicazioi avvio
<paulk27> join /ubuntu-it-dev
<paulk27> join #ubuntu-it-dev
<leonardomilleuno> il programma è vecchio, non c'è neanche pangolin nel sito
<marco__> si ma devo inserire il command. faccio browse ma nn so dove cercarlo
<jester-> paulk27: /join /ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: per un programma installi tutto python? se c'è una srpit che lo lancia settalo li
<jester-> script
<leonardomilleuno> vabbè basta così per oggi apresto jester e grazie
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: #!/usr/bin/python
<marco__> se vado in alto a destra e clicco su startup appòication e faccio add mi chiede name e command-----su name metto il nome del programma ma su command faccio browse e non trovo l eseguibile
<jester-> marco__: gli eseguibili sono in /usr/bin
<jester-> marco__: lo puoi anche scrivere
<jester-> /usr/bin/sticass
<marco__> ok trovato
<marco__> rivvio e vedo se va
<marco__> perche quando chiamo su skype mi da un errore e mi dice: problema con i vecchi cliente?
<marco__> client
<jester-> marco__: come lo hai installato skype
<marco__> scaricandolo da ubuntu software centr
<alessio> Ciao a tutti...
<alessio> è questo il canale di supporto?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> dipende da cosa però
<alessio> Ciao jester- :) ho bisogno di aiuto x attivare gli effetti di compiz in ubuntu 12.04...unity permettendo...
<jester-> alessio: nada effetti con unity, devi usare gnome3 classico
<jester-> installando gnome-session-fallback
<alessio> ma a parte questo metodo non ce ne sono altri?
<jester-> nu
<alessio> cioè tipo disattivando unity
<jester-> unity è un plugin di compiz
<alessio> e lasciando le cose come stanno non posso usare gli effetti? :(
<jester-> su unity no
<alessio> è da qualche anno che non uso più ubutnu e devo ricordare tante cose
<alessio> :)
<alessio> jester-, stavo dando un occhiata al kit ubuntu 12.04 plus remix....che ne pensi?
<alessio> jester-, ?
<jester-> alessio: non uso effetti e simili, non so che dirti
<marco__> ciAO.....VORREI ELiminare la partizione di windows...cosi da dare tutto lo spazio a ubuntu...qualcuno mi sa dire come fare?
<jester-> marco__: ma vai a cottimo? ne sforni una al minuto
<marco__> eheheh....scusate ma e' che sto imparando a usare ubuntu.....e quasi ogni cosa e' un problema
<jester-> marco__: da live usi gparted. delete della winzoz e allarghi la ubuntu ma operazioni si partizioni sono sconsigliate
<marco__> deve la seleziono la partizione? su gparted non me la mostra quella di win
<marco__> ah da live
<marco__> ???
<marco__> cioe' facendo partire ubuntu da usb
<jester-> poi devi controllare che uuid della partizione nuova sia coerente con quello in fstab di /
<marco__> e come lo controllo?
<marco__> come la monto l'immagine di ubuntu da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> marco__, non ho capito il problema
<marco__> sto scaricando l'immagine di ubuntu e la voglio mettere sulla chiavetta x creare una usb bootble
<cristian_c> ok, e quindi?
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> marco__: nel wiki c'è tutta la doc piuttosto precisa
<cristian_c> non so se esiste ancora quella pagina
<cristian_c> forse c'è un redirect
<leosacc> bye bye
<marco__> sto usando il prog x creare i dischi di avvio e quando seleziono la iso non me la importa
<marco__> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<cristian_c> marco__, hai usato unetbootin?
<marco__> no....devo usare quello?
<cristian_c> marco__, prova
<marco__>  sta caricando l'iso
<marco__> poi come faccio x eliminare la partizione di windows?
<marco__> come monto limmagine di ubuntu su una penna usb.
<cristian_c> marco__, l'avevo già scritto
<marco__> ho provato e non va
<marco__> ho provato con unebootin e all'avvio da usb mi da solo default
<cristian_c> ma ha creato la live correttamente?
<marco__> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> marco_, cosa dovrebbe mostrare al boot invece?
<marco__> la procedura e' andata a buon fine.ho selezionato la iso. il drive e dopo qualche minuto ha terminato chiedendo di riavviare..ma al riavvio mi da solo default.....dovrebbe mostrare le varie eopzioni...a me serve far partire ubuntu live per cancellare la partizione windows
<cristian_c> quando riavvii il sistema cosa fai precisamente?
<marco__> niente clicco su riavvia e con la penna usb inserita parte il boot ma non mi da le giuste opzioni
<cristian_c> marco__, hai controllato nel bios?
<marco__> cobtrollo ora e mi ricollego
<marco__> niente da fare+
<marco__> cristian......fA TUTTO MA poi non va
<marco__> quando accendo il pc mi chiede se far partire win o ubuntu...ma se io non tocco niente parte win.....posso modificare in modo che parta ubuntu
<nannes> marco__: In quale posizione della lista stà ubuntu?
<marco__> seconda...ho solo 2 so'
<nannes> mmm... that's weird
<nannes> marco__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123886/
<nannes> marco__: Non c'è traccia di windows nel tuo boot loader.. Sembra strano che faccia pure partire  Winzoz
<nannes> marco__: Riavvia con una live, e segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marco__> eà queòllo che voglio fare ma non riesco a creare la boot usb
<marco__> ho scaricato la iso e montata con unebootin ma all avvvio da usb mi dice solo default
<nannes> marco__: Risulta che qui sei connesso con sistema Ubuntu. Come l'hai avviato?
<marco__> avviano il pc e selezionando ubuntu all boot
<nannes> Ok, ma è impossibile che partisse windows. Comunque... facciamo tutto con boot-repair
<marco__> ok.....io sono imesperto sono tt orecchi
<nannes> marco__: lsb_release -c
<marco__> marco@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -c Codename:	precise
<nannes> !info boot-repair
<ubot-it> Package boot-repair does not exist in precise
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<marco__> devo copiare sul terminale !info boot-repair?
<nannes> marco__: no, solo quest'ultimo ↑
<marco__> sta lavorando..devo copiarti quello che escE?
<nannes> No.. appena finisce, scrivi quest'altro: boot-repair &
<nannes> FERMO, SCUSA
<nannes> volevo dire → sudo boot-repair &
<marco__> ok
<marco__> mi si e' aperto un popup che mi chiede di scaricare un software
<marco__> do ok?
<nannes> no, metti NO
<nannes> Tanto con quel comando scarichi già l'ultima
<marco__> ok mi si e' aperto un programma x la riparazione dell boot
<nannes> marco__: Clicca su "Advanced Options" (basso a sx)
<marco__> ok fatto
<nannes> Ora ti linko le immagini da copiare per la configurazione:
<marco__> basta che mi dici come si fa
<marco__> :=)
<nannes> 1 - http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1335263156.png
<nannes> 2 - http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1335263804.png
<marco__> aspetta io posizioni di grub e opzioni di grub non li posso selezionare sono in grigetto
<nannes> marco__: che pizza... l'importante è che siano abilitati questi:
<marco__> posizioni di grub e opzioni di grub sono tutti vuoti
<nannes> Vuol dire che nella prima scheda non hai abilitato  Re-Installa GRUB
<nannes> Stai attento per FAVorer
<marco__> incollo sul terminale Re-Installa GRUB?
<nannes> dio santo... vai su OPZIONI PRINCIPALI
<marco__> sono su system settings
<nannes> Gli unici abilitati in quella scheda, devono essere ReinstallaGRUB  e VisualizzaMenuAvvioTotsecondi
<marco__> ok....li ci sono
<marco__> sono selezionati solo quei due
<marco__> do apply?
<nannes> NO
<nannes> su OPZIONI DI GRUB abilita "Elimina ogni traccia di grub prima di installarlo"
<nannes> Su ALTRE OPZIONI, abilita  1) Impostare come avviabile Microsoft Windows ecc.    2) ripara file di boot di windows
<marco__> se clicco su opzioni di grub non c'e' nulla
<nannes> frjuignrefkjbvertivbervtr
<marco__> e le due caselle da attivare non le posso selzionare su altre opzioni
<marco__> che disastro
<marco__> ma se tolgo il windows?
<marco__> eà piu fattibile?
<nannes> marco__: è semplicissimo! Se solo ascoltassi...
<marco__> ma io ti sto ASColtando....solo che quello che te mi mandi non e' lo stesso che appare a me
<nannes> marco__: L'hai mandato con sudo?
<marco__> cosA?
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> marco__: Vieni in PV un secondo
<nannes> Se non sai come fare... fai doppio clic sul mio nome, e nella finestra che si apre scrivi qualcosa.
<marco__> nannen?
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<marco__> sto installando da zero ubuntu su un altro pc ..qualche dritta=?
<cristian_c> marco__, l'hai risolto il problema precedente?
<marco__> macche'---sto reinstallando da zero eliminando la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> non lo fare
<marco__> alla fine avevo installato ubuntu ramite wubi
<marco__> e mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare tutto
<Carlin0> marco__, non eliminare win possono convivere
<marco__> che faccio???
<marco__> ok
<Carlin0> che win è?
<marco__> win7
<Carlin0> spe che ti trovo la guida
<Carlin0> marco__, restringi la partizione come spiega qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<marco__> quello che voglio io e' che ubuntu parta in automatico come primo so e che ci sia win7 opzionale. naturalmente dare tutto il disco duro a disposizione per ubuntu lascianso il minimo x win7
<cristian_c> può sempre fare comodo avere la partizione con win 7
<Carlin0> marco a ubuntu bastano 15&20 gb
<cristian_c> sul grub si può sempre agire per scegliere l'ordine di boot
<Carlin0> Ops 15/20 gb
<marco__> si ma siccome ci voglio archiviare anche dei dati vorrei avere piu spazio possibile
<Carlin0> marco__, si ma è meglio che i dati li archivi in un'altra partizione che sia accessibile sia da ubuntu che da win...
<Carlin0> IMHO ...
<Carlin0> così se devi reistallare salvi sempre i dati
<marco__> si ma come faccio tutte queste modifiche
<Carlin0> inizia a restringere la partizione di win seguendo la guida che ti ho linkato
<Carlin0> WOW estas en españa :P
<cristian_c> ?
<marco__> si..a madrid
<marco__> quanto lascio a windws?
<marco__> in specificare la quantita du spazio da ridurre,,,,quanto metto?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe darti lui un limite minimo , scusa ma win7 non l'ho mai visto
<marco__> ok lacio quello che  mi mette 80000
<Carlin0> in quanto a win sono fermo a XP ahahahah
<marco__> ben fatto
<marco__> ubuntu mi sta stuoendo
<marco__> ok...hoo ridimensionato
<marco__> ora=?
<Carlin0> quanto spazio libero hai ?
<marco__> su windows ho 13gb liberi di 33
<Carlin0> no no
<Carlin0> fuori dalla partizione
<marco__> 78,15gb
<Carlin0> marco__, quando installi ubuntu e arrivi al partizionamento scegli manuale o altro insomma devi fare le partizioni a mano e dai 18 gb a ubuntu e il resto fai una partizione ntfs per i dati
<marco__> ma quindi lo reinstallo?ù
<Carlin0> se hai installato con wubi sirei che è meglio di si ma prima rimuovi quello che hai
<Carlin0> direi*
<marco__> ok....ma ascolta.....non e' meglio se installo ubuntu eliminando tutto il resto e poi....successivamente installo win7?
<marco__> STO CERCANDO DI CREARE LA  usb biootble
<Carlin0> unetbootin
<marco__> e' quello che sto usandoma oggi non mi funzionava
<Carlin0> marco__,  no è meglio installar eprima win e dopo ubuntu
<marco__> ok
<marco__> allora lascio il win che ho
<marco__> ma ditemi come creare la usb bootble che sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> sempre unetbootin
<marco__> ma non va...al boot mi dice solo default e non posso selezionare niente
<Carlin0> e tu attendi e lascialo partire da solo
<Carlin0> oppure quando appare default premi invio
<marco__> non si muove se premo invio
<Carlin0> marco__, ma è un netbook ?
<marco__> no....un notebook normale acer,,,,ora sono collegato con un netbok ma sto lavorando sull altro
<Carlin0> a fai il cd ...
<marco__> volevo evitarlo...se funziona ora ok senno faccio il cd
<marco__> sto riscaricando la iso
<Carlin0> marco__, controlla il md5
<Carlin0> !md5 | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> ciauZ scappo ...
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-02
<Guest11258> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest11258> ho installato lubuntu sul mio notebook e se clicco sulle impostazioni audio mi dà il seguente messaggio: Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<Guest11258> cosa dovrei fare?
<marshal> boungiorno a tutti
<marshal> ho un problema..non posao instalare ubuntu.avvio il pc con il live cd,a appare il logo cin le 5 stelline e gira due tre volte e poi si bloca
<marshal> ho provato ad instalare di nuovi il 11.04 anvhe li si bloca..poi ho provato lubuntu,xbuntu,mint e niente da fare..interesante che posso instalare win xp,win 7 ma ubuntu no
<marshal> ho provato anche a ripararei boot file con win repair, ubuntu alternate install..
<marshal> nn ho piu idea cosa fare,sul pc fin adesso avevo sempe ubuntu..qualchuno ha un idea?
<glpiana> ola
<Guest11258> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest11258> ho installato lubuntu sul mio notebook e se clicco sulle impostazioni audio mi dà il seguente messaggio: Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<Guest11258> cosa significa?
<glpiana> Guest11258, che manca qualcosa. apri un terminale
<glpiana> Guest11258, dopo l'installazione hai già eseguito gli aggironamenti?
<glpiana> *aggiornamenti
<Guest11258> si
<glpiana> oki, allora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep alsa       e metti quel che esce su pastebin
<Guest11258> se da terminale digito alsamixer vedo la schermata dei vari mixer
<glpiana> !paste | Guest11258
<ubot-it> Guest11258: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Guest11258, lo stesso fai col comando: dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<Guest11258> non riesco a fare la screen.... se schiaccio il tasto stamp non succede nulla
<glpiana> Guest11258, non voglio lo screenshot
<glpiana> seleziona quello che è uscito nel terminale e copialo su pastebin
<Guest11258> okok
<Guest11258> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124760/
<Guest11258> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124761/
<glpiana> Guest11258, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Guest11258> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124762/
<Guest11258> non me lo fa installare
<glpiana> Guest11258, hai un gestore di apcchetti aperto?
<Guest11258> ah si scusami
<Guest11258> ok ha finito
<glpiana> Guest11258, ora riprova ad aprire le impostazioni audio
<Guest11258> olè funziona
<Guest11258> grazie mille
<glpiana> \o/
<Guest11258> io in prima battuta avevo installato ubuntu 10, poi mi hanno suggerito di installare lubuntu perché più leggero
<Guest11258> dici che ho fatto la scelta giusta?
<glpiana> è più leggero, indubbiamente
<Guest11258> l'aspetto grafico è però differente, è possibile utilizzare quello di ubuntu 10?
<glpiana> Guest11258, l'aspetto è diverso perchè stai usando una interfaccia differente
<glpiana> Guest11258, anche se è comunque molto configurabile e hai la possibilità di farlo assomigliare a quello della 10.04
<Guest11258> okok devo andare da preferenze -> impostazioni aspetto e stile, giusto?
<glpiana> Guest11258, con quelle impstazioni cambi il tema, non la disposizione di pannelli e quant'altro
<glpiana> per modificare pannelli e applet, devi cliccare sugli oggetti col tasto destro e scegliere l'apposita voce del menu che appare
<Guest11258> okok grazie mille
<Guest11258> buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<Guest11258> un'altra cosa, mi consigli un software facile da utilizzare tipo pinnacle?
<glpiana> dimmi a cosa serve pinnacle
<Guest11258> è un software per montare video, permette di inserire testi animati all'interno, sfumature ed effetti vari
<Guest11258> ha il vantaggio di essere molto facile da utilizzare
<Guest11258> come anche imove sui mac
<marshal> ho perso l'aceso a internet..nn ho visto se qualchuno mi ha risposto..magari un copy paste
<glpiana> Guest11258, non faccio nulla del genere. vedi se questo fa al caso tuo. http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<glpiana> Guest11258, se ti interessa lo trovi nel sofwtare center
<glpiana> marshal, all'avvio del cd premi un tasto qualunque e ti appare il menu di scelta della lingua
<glpiana> marshal, dopo averla scelta, premi f6 e prova a selezionare una per volta le opzioni che appaiono, UNA PER VOLTA. la selezioni premendo invio e poi premi esc, quindi scegli di provare ubuntu e vedi se va
<Guest11258> ok grazie mille
<marshal> glpiana provato..l'instalazione comincia e si blocca sul instalamento del wifi drivers
<glpiana> marshal, e quando sarebbe sta installazione dei driver wifi?
<marshal> cca. un minuto dal inizio del instalazione
<glpiana> marshal, controlla md5 della iso che hai masterizzato
<glpiana> !md5 | marshal
<ubot-it> marshal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<marshal> controlato..tutto a posto.ho masterizato 6cd su compiter diversi e con programi diversi d un amico i ha imprestato il ssuo cd da quale ha instalato ubuntu sul suo pc
<glpiana> marshal, che opzioni di boot hai provato?
<marshal> tutte le opzioni che da quando premo f6
<glpiana> marshal, singolarmente o in gruppo?
<marshal> singolarmente
<marshal> in questa storia e' strano chefin adesso nn ho avuto mai problemi con l'instalazione di ubuntu e adesso piu nn va ed invece windows poso instalare senza problema
<marshal> quando comincia il boot nn viene scrito press any keynto boot from cd dvd
<glpiana> marshal, beh certo, non essendo windows non da quella scritta
<glpiana> marshal, il pc è collegato alla rete durante l'installazione?
<marshal> glpiano, provato con e senza colegamento alla rete
<glpiana> marshal, che scheda wifi hai?
<marshal> b43
<glpiana> marshal, che versione stai installando?
<marshal> 12.04 32bit live cd e alternate
<glpiana> marshal, riesegui l'installazione togliendo la spunta sia agli aggironamenti che all'installazione di software proprietario
<marshal> glpiana gia provato
<glpiana> marshal, allora non so che dirti. è davvero strano come comportamento. anche perchè non dovrebbe in alcun modo cercare di installare i driver della scheda wifi. se puoi mostrarci una immagine dell'installazione bloccata fallo
<glpiana> !image | marshal
<ubot-it> marshal: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marshal> nn ho idea..ho provato tutto.. ubotit sino sul lavoro,apena sono a casa carico
<marshal> provero ancora a fare un flash su bios
<marshal> grazie comunque dell aiuto,ci vediamo piu zardi
<marco__> ciao a tutti....qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con le gestione dei dischi?
<marco__> ciao a tutti....qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con le gestione dei dischi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marco__>  ciao a tutti....qualcuno mi puo' aiutare con le gestione dei dischi?
<Shin3> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> ola
<marco__> hola glpiana
<marco__> mi dai una mano?
<glpiana> marco__, dimmi
<marco__> alora ieri sera sono stato fino all 3 del mattino con nannies x reinstallare il tutto...alla fine ci siamo riusciti a fare come volevo...ovvero ubuntu che parte per primo, win7 opzionale e una partizione di dati....pero da ubuntu vedo una partizione di 78gb e una di 22...le vorrei unire e che fosse visibile anche da win7
<glpiana> marco__, apri un terminale, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124932/
<glpiana> marco__, ora fai lo stesso col comando: mount
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124936/
<glpiana> marco__, da quel che vedo i 22 giga son quelli in cui hai windows (e stanno all'inizio del disco)
<glpiana> marco__, gli altri 70 e passa giga sono in fondo al disco
<marco__> ok....quei 22 sono di windows....posso far in modo che non si veda da ubuntu? che serve=?^ e quei 78gb non ci ho acesso da ubuntu.....non ho acesso mi dice permessi non sufficenti
<glpiana> marco__, per cui, no, non puoi unirle. ma puoi vederle e usarle. può servirti vedere da ubuntu i file di windows come condivisione per esempio.
<glpiana> marco__, per gli altri 70 basta configurare fstab
<glpiana> !fstab | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<marco__> ok..ma la partizione dov'e' ubuntu? percge non si vede^?
<glpiana> marco__, scrivi in un terminale: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<marco__> fatto
<glpiana> marco__, ora scrivi: ls /mnt
<marco__> ok
<glpiana> marco__, vedi qualcosa?
<glpiana> sì [] no [] forse []
<marco__> sta lavorando
<glpiana> sta lavorando?
<glpiana> per darti l'output di ls?
<marco__> vede ugule di prima
<marco__> su lost found non ci posso accedere
<glpiana> marco__, allora la risposta è: "sì, vedo qualcosa, ma solo la directory lost+found"
<glpiana> marco__, vuol dire che quella partizione è formattata ma vuota
<glpiana> tu vuoi vederla pure da xp? dobbiamo formattarla in ntfs
<marco__> sma se volessi archiviarci qualcosa?
<marco__> sia da ubuntu che da win?
<glpiana> per vederlo da win deve essere ntfs perchè win non legge nativamente ext3 o ext4
<glpiana> marco__, per cui apri gparted (gestore delle partizioni). se non c'è, installalo
<marco__> ho teamviewer...vuoi darci unocchio?
<glpiana> marco__, non ora, vado a pranzo. ma se hai aperto gparted, clicca sulla partizione /dev/sda5 e formatta in ntfs
<marco__> non mi lascia selezionare formatta---eì in grigetto
<AlexZion> marco__: probabilmente perche è montata !?!
<marco__> devo fare smonta prima^
<AlexZion> credo proprio di si
<marco__> ok formattato in ntfs...devo riavviare o eì gia visibile?
<AlexZion> dovrebbe essere già visibile ..
<AlexZion> marco__: e sopratutto scrivibile sia da win che da linux , che se non sbaglio era ciò di cui avevi bisogno ....
<marco__> ma poi devo rifare monta?
<AlexZion> beh a dire il vero non so su ubuntu , su kubuntu basta cliccarci dal gestore dei file e si monta in automatico ..., però si per poterci accedere deve essere montata
<marco__> e si puoì rinominre? tipo metterci DATI?
<AlexZion> devi farlo sempre da gparted modificando l'etichetta della partizione
<marco__> ok fatto-...ora ho due partizione WINDOWS 7 e DATI ma non e' possibile che ci sia anche quella di UBUNTU^?
<delfino1983> Salve ragazzi
<delfino1983> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti nella versione alpha di ubuntu 12.10 quando provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice connessione internet assente mentre pero se apro mozilla firefox navigo tranquillamente come mai!??!?
<delfino1983>  ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti nella versione alpha di ubuntu 12.10 quando provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice connessione internet assente mentre pero se apro mozilla firefox navigo tranquillamente come mai!??!?
<OverMe> !beta | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<nteing> ciao ..qual cuno sa come disinstallare wine? l'ho installato e poi ho installato skype per wine.....ma se disinstallo wine mi resta la sezione di wine nel menu con dentro un link a skype che ovviamente non va
<delfino1983> ubot -it scusami
<delfino1983> se ho disturbato
<nteing> ciao..c''e una versione x netbook di ubuntu 12.04
<victor_> ciao a tt
<MARCO__> ciao a tutti....che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per un netbook acer aspire one?
<glpiana> MARCO__, prova l'ultima, la 12.04
<MARCO__> ma va bene x i netbook?
<glpiana> MARCO__, se risulta pesante vai su una derivata tipo lubuntu
<glpiana> MARCO__, non dovrebbe?
<victor_> ho dovuto sostituire la scheda wireless interna su laptop, solo che ora la vedo come wlan1 e volevo impostarla come la precedente wlan0, e possibile?
<MARCO__> non so..perche se scarico la 12.04 e' la desktop no? o ci sono altre ve3rsioni?
<glpiana> MARCO__, c'è solo la desktop
<MARCO__> ah...e ci sono settaggi particolari x i netbook?
<victor_> MARCO__, io uso la 12.04 Ubuntu, va benissimo
<MARCO__> su netbook?
<victor_> MARCO__, basta che hai almeno 1GB di ram
<dod> sudo wlan1 up
<glpiana> victor_, leggi qui e vedi se ti è utile http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794153
<MARCO__> quella ce l'ho
<victor_> si  MARCO__  su netbook
<MARCO__> ok ho gia la usb bootbale....llo insallo ora
<MARCO__> a dopo
<victor_> glpiana, tnk
<marco__> glpiana  ho 17 gb di spazio non allocato..come facio per aggiungerlo alla partizione ntfs ?
<glpiana> marco__, questo spazio è "a destra" della partizione ntfs?
<marco__> no a sx
<glpiana> marco__, stai guardando su gparted?
<marco__> si
<glpiana> !image | marco__ fa vedere
<ubot-it> marco__ fa vedere: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marco__> http://imagebin.org/223009
<glpiana> marco__, non puoi usarlo su ntfs perchè ntfs è dentro a una partizione estesa. non capisco però perchè hai ridotto la dimensione della partizione di windows. vuoi evitare che si avvii?
<nick00> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, vorrei chiedervi un suggerimento. Ho una serie di macchine con XP che ormai hanno qualche anno e quindi sono arrivate a finevita. Vorrei rinvigorirle passando ad un sistema più snello e ho pensato a linux. L'ultima distribuzione di ubuntu mi sembra pesante per cui volevo chiedere a voi se avete qualche suggerimento su quale versione implementare. Possibilmente sarei interessato anche ad interfacciare tali
<marco__> no. voglio darli meno spazio possibile in modo da avere piu spazio sulla partizione ntfs
<glpiana> nick00, prova lubuntu, che è decisamente più leggere e richiede meno risorse
<glpiana> marco__, ma ti ho spiegato prima che non puoi mettere insieme spazio all'inizio e alla fine del disco
<glpiana> marco__, e comunque, visto che hai reinstallato il tutto stanotte, potevi prima pianificare e poi agire
<marco__> mi ha installato tutto nannies tramite teamviewer
<marco__> quindi quei 17 gb non li posso usare?
<nick00> glpiana, grazie del consiglio proverò subito!
<glpiana> marco__, ecco. allora quando lo bechci ti lamenti per il lavoro fatto. sconsiglio noltre l'uso di teamviewer, a meno che tu conosca personalemente la persona cui ti affidi
<marco__> ok..hai ragione
<jester-> bella sta favola che linux ringiovanisce
<glpiana> marco__, in pratica non puoi usarli. potresti eventualemtne vedere se da livecd/usb con gparted riesci a spostare sda2 indietro, per poi allargarla di quei 17 giga
<glpiana> jester-, devi vedere che pelle liscia che mi è venuta da quando lo uso!
<glpiana> hihihihihihhihi
<jester-> la nonna si killa e si prende la nipote sui 200 mesi per ringiovanire
<nick00> jester- perché non è così? spesso XP con tutti i service pack e gli aggiornamenti diventa veramente pesante!
<jester-> glpiana: lol
<jester-> nick00: se i pc sono obsolety obsoleti rimangono
<marco__> e ridare quei 17 gb a win?
<nick00> jester- ma come mai prima dei ServicePack erano gestibili e dopo tutti gli aggiornamenti diventa lento?
<glpiana> marco__, quello puoi farlo subito riallargando la partizione di windows
<glpiana> marco__, ecco nannes, senti lui
<nannes> marco__: Installato?
<nannes> Bisognava riformattare la partizione dati in NTFS
<jester-> nick00: a lungo andare lo fa pure linux
<jester-> se poi vai di ppa il sistema rincoglionisce o sclera alla svelta
<nick00> jester- mi è capitato di vedere pc che avevano 95-98 navigare in internet in modo accettabile una volta passati ad una versione di linux (non ricordo quale)
<glpiana> nick00, non tergiversare e prova lubuntu
<nick00> glpiana non tergiverso, lo sto scaricando... sono pursempre 688MB!!! :-)
<jester-> nick00: se usi i pc per lavoro dovresti verificare che ci siano alternative al software che usi
<nick00> jester- a quale software ti riferisci? OS?
<jester-> quantomeno sei in regola con le licenze visto che non servono
<jester-> nick00: userai dei programmi per lavorare immagino
<nick00> jester- certo, ad esempio per scrivere uso Open Office
<jester-> nada programmi dedicati?
<nick00> jester- poca roba legata a strumenti che collego ai PC
<nick00> jester- ovviamente tali PC restano a windwos (obbligatoriamente)
<nick00> jester- il problema è che non so quasi nulla di sistemi linux e quindi passare la struttura a linux non è semplice, sia dal lato dell'IT che anche dal lato degli utenti stessi...
<jester-> nick00: è ugale a winzoz e asx se non ti fissi con le cazzate che non servono tipo gli effetti e cazzilli vari
<jester-> il software lo prendi dai repo e se li installa da solo
<nick00> jester- cercavo anche qualche distribuzione linux per per testare un server possibilmente con GUI, però non ho trovato nulla di gratuito
<nick00> jester- hai qualche suggerimento in merito?
<jester-> nick00: argometo di remix_tj se si sveglia visto che è un sysadmin ma non penso ci sia una gui linux  gratis
<jester-> che io sappia solo server winzoz ti fa pure il caffè
<nannes> nick00: Server di cosa?
<jester-> nick00: comunque alla server puoi installare la grafica. magari minima
<nick00> jester- se nella vita fossi un IT potrei fare senza il caffè, ma facendolo di straforo nei "minuti" liberi non mi posso perdere ad imparare le varie istruzioni necessarie
<jester-> active directory è solo winzoz
<nick00> nannes, avrei bisogno di un server su cui ospitare i dati a cui accedono tutti i PC e che possibilmente assegni e gestistca i ruoli di vari utenti
<nannes> nick00: Super fattibile. Con Samba.... e un database OpenLDAP
<jester-> nick00: con la server fai tutto ma a manian
<nick00> jester- cosa che infatti farei con active directory
<jester-> manina
<nannes> nick00: Tutti i pc che devono accedere, che OS hanno? windows?
<nick00> jester- infatti l'ho provato ma in 1 ora non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco... dovrei leggere guide etc. ma come detto non è il mio lavoro e quindi non ho il tempo necessario
<nick00> nannes, attualmente windows, ma mi piacerebe passarne alcuni a linux
<jester-> a meno che recentemente abbiano sviluppato qualche accrocchio, ma dubito visti che la tendenza è quella di sviluppare pirlate invece della roba che serve
<jester-> e quando la pirlata va bene la si cambia con una nuova
<nannes> nick00: Con samba+openLDAP, puoi gestire clients linux/winzoz indifferentemente... gestisce anche cartelle utenti con dati, password e ogni cosa come active directory
<nannes> L'unica pecca è che è meno diretto di AD, poichè sei obbligato a imparare come funzionano e configurarlo ben bene da file di testo.
<jester-> nannes: hai maoi visto active directroy instgallando un server?
<nannes> Un po' la solita filosofia linux :D
<nannes> jester-: certo perchè?
<jester-> un installatore di professione sano di mente non consiglierebbe mai serve rlinux
<jester-> 2 giorni di lavoro invece che 2 ore
<nick00> nannes, eh eh... avevo guardato un po' di questa guida http://www.html.it/guide/guida-linux-server/ e infatti avevo visto proprio le funzioni che mi hai segnalato. Quando però ho iniziato a leggere le procedure da seguire mi sono dovuto fermare dopo poco
<nick00> jester nannes, proprio per il motivo che dice jester, 2 giorni di lavoro anzichè 2 ore con windwos!
<nannes> jester-: Ebè? Sempre meglio informare... poi chi deve, è libero di scegliere. Nessuno obbliga nessuno. Cosa comporta ciascuno gliel'ho detto
<nick00> jester, sarà una zozzata e per tanti aspetti lo è, ma dal punto di vista del tempo e dell'interfaccia...
<jester-> nannes: e che si sta facendo
<nannes> Si informa
<nannes> null'altro
<nannes> Soprattutto a causa delle licenze jester-
<jester-> se poi attacchi la messa integralista senza nemmeno leggere di quale concetto si parla mica è colpa nostra
<nannes> Dovendo scegliere, preferisco sca**armi un po' ad imparare come funzionano samba e openLDAP, e poi avere tutto sotto mano con licenze libere, che dover pagare fior di quattrini per uno stupido server
<nick00> nannes, jester-, avete entrambi ragione... le licenze sono una mazzata!
<nick00> nannes, ma un po' per uno che non ha mai usato linux può essere anche 1 settimana solo per capire come funzionano le cose e poi un altra settimana per implementare tutto!
<nannes> jester-: Niente integralismo, solo informazione
<jester-> nick00: se paghi una persona per 2 giorni di alvoro quanto cvosta
<jester-> costa
<nannes> nick00: Vero anche quello! Bisogna fare una scelta eheh
<nannes> io sceglierei open
<jester-> poi ognuno fa le proprie scelte in base ai propri affari
<nick00> nannes, se avessi scartato l'open a prescindere non sarei qui a chiedere numi a voi esperti :-)
<nannes> nick00: Io quel tram tram l'ho fatto alla mia scuola
<nick00> nannes, dove hai studiato?
<jester-> ma nemmeno bisogna scartare il resto a priori
<nannes> E non ci ho messo poi così tanto :P  Unico server, hard disk abbastanza grosso per contenere i dati di tutti gli utenti.... e son tutti felici
<nannes> Un sacco di clients glieli ho pure passati a linux
<nannes> nick00: In un liceo...
<jester-> a maggior ragione se ci si lavora e il tempo costa un botto
<nannes> Il fatto che non si lavori su files grossi aiuta, perchè non si intasa il traffico.
<nick00> nannes, scientifico? l'ho fatto anche io ma l'informatica che mi hanno insegnato è stata l'uso del pascal...
<nannes> nick00: Infatti ho imparato per cavoli miei :P E' da quand'ero alla scuola media che ho conosciuto linux
<nannes> Ubuntu 5.10   lol
<glpiana> nannes, nick00, spostatevi in #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<nick00> glpiana scusa l'off topic
<Delfino1983> Salve chi mi dice come si chiama il canale per le versioni in sviluppo
<glpiana> !beta | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Delfino1983> glpiana
<Delfino1983> che vuoi
<glpiana> Delfino1983, ho risposto alla tua domanda indicandoti il canale per le versioni in sviluppo
<nannes> ahha
<Delfino1983> perdonami glpiana
<Delfino1983> nn avevo capito :(
<glpiana> non c'è problema
<marco____> come posso migliorare l aspetto di lubuntu?
<glpiana> marco____, su cosa vorresti intervenire?
<marco____> sulla grafica.....mettere la barra in alto..creare delle icone tipo ubuntu
<glpiana> marco____, clicca col tasto destro sui pannelli ed entra nella loro configurazione. puoi modificarne la posizione e la dimensione
<glpiana> marco____, per le icone penso ci sia la appostia sezione nelle impostazioni dell'aspetto
<marco____> ah si..ora ci guardo un po
<marco____> come installo skype...su lubuntu software centre nn ce
<glpiana> marco____, devi abilitare i repository partner, oppure scarichi il .deb dal sito skype
<marco____> come li abilito
<glpiana> marco____, da terminale scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> marco____, vai nella scheda "Altro software" e metti la spunta a partner di canonical
<glpiana> poi chiudi la finestra e scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<marco____> ok fato
<marco____> ora lo dovrei trovare in lubuntu soft centre
<marco____> ?
<glpiana> marco____, dopo l'update sì
<marco____> che update?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> marco____, vai nella scheda "Altro software" e metti la spunta a partner di canonical
<glpiana> <glpiana> poi chiudi la finestra e scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<marco____> gilpana devo riavviare perche ancopra non lo vedo
<glpiana> marco____, non riavviare, chiudi il software center
<glpiana> marco____, nel terminale hai dato sudo apt-get update?
<marco____> si
<glpiana> marco____, scrivi: apt-cache search skype               e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | marco____
<ubot-it> marco____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125237/
<glpiana> marco____, scrivi: sudo apt-get install skype
<marco____> come faccio x avere una barra con le applicazion i come ubuntu12.04
<glpiana> marco____, intendi quella laterale sinistra coi tasti grossi?
<marco____> si
<glpiana> marco____, beh, la cosa più diretta è usare ubuntu con interfaccia unity o unity-2d
<marco____> ma io ho lubuntu
<glpiana> marco____, puoi mettere il pannello a sinistra e ingrandirlo. aggiungerci i lanciatori delle applicazioni che ti interessano. ma non sarà per nulla la stessa cosa
<marco____> come la sposto
<glpiana> marco____, come ti ho già spiegato
<marco____> ah ok
<marco____> sorry
<Archymede> Salve, sono nuovo, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Archymede
<Archymede> ah! grazie
<glpiana> vabbè, il bot ha caldo
<glpiana> Archymede, fai la domanda e chi sa ti aiuta
<ubot-it> Archymede: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Archymede> come si usa questa chat?
<Archymede> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> Archymede, sei su un canale di supporto per il sistema operativo ubuntu. se hai un problema tecnico relativo a ubuntu o alle sue derivate ufficiali fai una domanda e chi sa risponderti lo farà
<Archymede> ok
<mapreri> ho tirato su un raid1, ma non capisco perchè me lo mette in /dev/md127 e non in /dev/md0, anche se su mdadm.conf ho scritto "ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-device=2 metadata=1.2 name=server:0 UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
<Marshal> buongiorgio :)
<Marshal> glpiana ecco mi a casa
<Marshal> a giocare con l'instalazione di utuntu :)
<Marshal> ubot-it: ecco dove blocca l'instalazione http://picpaste.com/IMG_20120802_164108-EUd0Kql7.jpg
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Marshal> ecco dove blocca l'instalazione http://picpaste.com/IMG_20120802_164108-EUd0Kql7.jpg
<nannes> ahiahi
<nannes> classico errore delle broadcom
<nannes> devi farlo partire senza connessione internet
<Marshal> hmm hmm..distacco solo il cavo o come?
<nannes> no, è un problema della wireless, niente cavo. Devi mettere il driver b43 in blacklist
<Marshal> :) e come lo metto in blacklist..non lo so
<nannes> Detto meglio, quando ti trovi davanti questa schermata http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/setup-ubu-11-600x456.png
<nannes> premi F6
<Marshal> ok
<nannes> e, stando attento a non cancellare nulla, vai alla fine della riga, fai uno spazio e scrivi
<nannes> b43.blacklist=yes
<nannes> Così http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/blacklist-b43-600x456.png
<nannes> Occhio che fra i due trattini, e la tua scritta, deve starci uno spazio.
<Marshal> fatto..adesso provo
<Marshal> nannes adesso mi se aviato il desktop
<Marshal> e l'instalazione
<Marshal> sei un DOTTORE
<Marshal> grazie 1000
<nannes> Marshal: Tanto ti si ripresenta anche dopo l'installazione ihihi
<nannes> Marshal: Dovrai fare la stessa cosa anche da GRUB......... selezioni la voce di ubuntu, premi il tasto E per modificare, ti posizioni affianco a vt.handoff=7   e ci scrivi la roba del blacklist. Così:
<nannes> http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/grub-image.jpg
<Archymede> installando ubuntu 12 su vmware con easy install si è piantato su installing language pack
<nannes> Archymede: Beh, e col nick che c'hai non riesci a risolvere d asolo?
<nannes> *da solo
<Archymede> è solo un nick mica una leva
<Marshal> nannes: ed io che installo gia 5 giorni ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, mageia, mint..ho masterizzato un 10 cd-i, ho domandato sulla nostra comunitz di Croazia, su vari forum e' nessuno nn sapeva dirmi come
<nannes> PAHAHAHA
<Marshal> pensavo spacare il portabile
<Marshal> hihi
<Marshal> e xche nn potevo instalare nessus altro linux?
<Marshal> mai suceso, usavo sempre linux e l'instalazioni andavano normalmente
<Marshal> nannes: quiet splash $vt_handof\f_       in        quiet splash vt.handoff=7 b43.blacklist=yes_
<nannes> Marshal: Prendi quello che c'era e non modificarlo: vai alla fine della riga, lascia uno spazio e scrivi quel coso della blacklist
<nannes> ops non alla fine
<nannes> intendo alla fine di vthandoff
<nannes> insomma ti ho dato pure l'immagine XD
<Marshal> nannes: ho scrito questo:  quiet splash vt.handoff=7 b43.blacklist=yes
<signornessuno> salve
<signornessuno> ho un problema con la mail, uno spammer manda ai miei contatti mail di spam con il mio dominio
<signornessuno> cosa posso fare?
<Archymede> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Archymede> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<Archymede> !Quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Quit'
<Archymede> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Archymede> !esci
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'esci'
<signornessuno> AR
<signornessuno> Archymede, /quit
<Archymede> tks
<Marshal> signonessuno di che mail si trata?
<signornessuno> una mail con un link
<signornessuno> e come se la inviassi io, mi viene da pensare che sia il dominio rubato ma non venga realmente mandata dal server di posta
<signornessuno> pero non mi spiego come fa ad avere la mia lista di contatti
<Marshal> ma e' una mail tipo Gmail, yahoo etc. o e+ la email del tuo sito web?
<signornessuno> hotmail
<signornessuno> Marshal, dici che mi hanno rubato la password, o magari hanno qualche modo per conoscere i miei contatti?
<signornessuno> Marshal, se cambio password secondo te sto tranquillo o non centra niente?
<Marshal> signornessuno: usi la hotmail solo sul compiuter con Linux, o anche da windows? basta fare il login solo una volta sul compiuter infetato
<signornessuno> windows l'ho lasciato ai tempi di windows 98
<Marshal> qualche cellulare forse?
<signornessuno> no, solo linux da pc
<signornessuno> pero per leggerezza uso la stessa password per varie registrazioni a siti o forum
<Marshal> alora cambia la password, le impostazioni per recupero di password (email alternativa e domanda segreta)..
<signornessuno> si e la cosa piu logica
<signornessuno> grazie
<Marshal> mi pare che hotmail nn abbia la posibilita di vedere l'ultimo login efetuato
<nannes> !chat | signornessuno
<ubot-it> signornessuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> signornessuno: Fammi vedere gli headers della mail, scopriamo subito! Ma non in questo canale!
<leosacc> ciao
<nyjkkyjn> Il mio lettore CD ci mette un po' di secondi per avviarsi.. perciò quando metto un cd per aggiungerlo ai repository non fa in tempo a montarlo automaticamente in /media/cdrom, la directory predefinita dove apt va a guardare..mi chiede di nuovo di mettere un cd..
<nyjkkyjn> e intanto lo monta da un'altra parte..
<nyjkkyjn> come risolvo e metto i repository da cd?
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn, è raro che serve il cd,  data la rete. A che ti serve?
<enzotib> serva*
<nyjkkyjn> non posso connettermi direttamente a internet dato che non ho lo scheda wireless sul computer fisso...
<andtorg> ciao, mi capita alle volte che la shell si blocchi non accettando più alcun comando da tastiera. esiste un'alternativa al chiuderla e riaprirla?
<nyjkkyjn> qualcuno mi può dire come apt guarda nei cd? Cerca solo in /media/cdrom? comunque ho l'ultima release di ubuntu...
<nyjkkyjn> andtorg, da dove usi la shell?
<andtorg> nyjkkyjn: in che senso?
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn, ma un cavo di rete non ce l'hai?
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<marco__> come si fa dare un make?
<marco__> sto seguendo una guida su internete e dice:
<marco__> Scaricare il pacchetto : linux-wbfs-manager-0.1.11.tar.gz  Estrarre il tutto e dare un: make
<marco__> ma non so cosa scrivere
<marco__> immagino sia da terminale
<dod> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<dod> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<marco__> ok....ma come do il mcomando make
<dod> in terminale. studiati bene prima le guide.
<dod> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<marco__> ok.oltre a dovermi leggere tt i manuali.....potresti solo dirmi cosa devo scrivere cosi installo il softwarE?
<dod> si rischia che non ti funziona. ogni software ha un read me da seguire nel pacchetto dei sorgenti che hai scaricato.
<marco__> il pacchetto e' gia scaricato e scompresso nella cartella scaricati
<dod> apri il terminale e vai nella sua directory
<marco__> come ci vado sulla directory?
<dod> cd /home/marco/comesichiama/losaite
<dod> cd  change directory    se non conosci un comando guarda il manuale. man cd
<dod> in terminale puoi dare il comando man e poi il comando che vuoi conoscere tipo cd. e ti visualizza il suo manuale.
<dod> quando sei nella directory (all'interno della cartella con i file scompattati) puoi dare in terminale il comando make  e poi il comando sudo checkinstall
<dod> make non funziona se non hai prima installato dei programmi (pacchetti) che servono per compilare e che ubuntu ha nei repository ma non sono installati di default
<dod> sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<dod> la directory sara' nel tuo caso simile a /home/marco/scaricati/cartellatuoprogramma/   per entrarci dai cd /home/marco/scaricati/cartellatuoprogramma/
<dod> ti assicuri con il comando ls di essere nella cartella giusta. ti elenca i file presenti nella cartella dove sei.  ls
<dod> ok siamo anche ot quindi........
<rorro007> ciao scusate pastebin è per il testo e per le immagini dove devo andare??
<dod> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rorro007> grazie
<rorro007> ecco il mio problema volevo saperre s'è un problema mio o del sito http://imagebin.org/223057 e http://imagebin.org/223058
<soccio> Salute a tutti. Ho un problema con Shotwell. È da un po' che non lo usavo (da prima di Precise) e ora vorrei esportare le mie foto su Flickr e Picasaweb, ma questi non compaiono nell'elenco anche se i plugin sono attivati. Sapete se è un problema conosciuto?
<dod> rorro007 spesso del sito. mi succede raramente.
<dod> e di solito se il segnale internet ha dei problemi.
<rorro007> dod, ok grazie
<dod> altri programmi che usano internet possono rallentare il caricamento della pagina e di conseguenza...
<dod> tipo se hai torrent attivo.
<dod> o qualsiasi altro programma p2p. ci siamo capiti.
<rorro007> dod, ok grazie
<dod> tieni conto che quel tipo di programmi permetto l'accesso ai dati del tuo pc agli altri. detto in altre parole usano la tua cpu e memoria per avere i dati. metti un limite agli accessi almeno.
<dod> o ti scordi di navigare contemporaneamente.
<dod> permettono*
<dod> ti saturano la cache, caricano la cpu, aumentano gli accessi al disco in modo spropositato.
<nteing1> come  disintallo un prograamma instgallato da terminale
<Marshal> buona sera
<nteing> qualcuno sa che programma installare x aggiugere giochi all disco wbfs della wii?
<dod> sudo apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto nteing1
<dod> nteing
<nteing> come installo un file ,deb che ho scaricato
<Robbonzo> ciao
<Danilo55> ...
<nannes_> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Robbonzo> pom
<dan77> buonasera
<dan77> neofita!!!
<dan77> Problema audio cuffie non riconosciute lucid linx su asus k52j
<dan77> c'è qualcuno???
<dan77> Mah...
<mario_> salve a tutti
<mario_> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<mario_> non riesco ad trovare una distro che funzioni per il mio pc
<mario_> sia distro derivate di ubuntu stesso che da linux
<mario_> -????
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-03
<glpiana> ola
<signornessuno> ciao qualcuno mi aiuta a leggere degli header mail per capire da dov e arriva la spam?
<glpiana> !chat | signornessuno
<ubot-it> signornessuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<bollito> vorrei assemblare un pc dove successivamente vorrei mettere ubuntu
<bollito> e usare le sue potenzialita
<bollito> come compiz, ecc
<bollito> cos'e' che dovrei prendere?
<bollito> ho preso una scheda grafica geforce 6220
<bollito> riesce a usare per esempio il cubo?
<Steeler> bollito, penso di si.
<bollito> cosa devo prendere?
<Steeler> bollito, 4GB di RAM DD3, la scheda video va bene.
<bollito> non va bene 1gb?
<Steeler> bollito, no
<bollito> 3gb vannno
<bollito> bene
<Steeler> bollito, sentiamo qualche altro utente..
<bollito> perche per la prima volta volevo prendere pezzi poco costosi cosi se non riesco non ci perdo molto
<Guest16888> ciao, qualcuno puo spiegarmi qualcosa sui pfiles?
<cristian_c> che cosa sono?
<arkan> ragazzi, qualcuno, gentilmente, mi aiuta a capire questi errori che mi compaiono in fase di aggiornamento ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1126709/
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<arkan> grazie cristian_c
<Guest16888> no cristian_c, mi serve capire come faccio a spostarne la directory
<Guest16888> o meglio a crearne una nuova di volta in volta, ogni volta che lancio uno script
<cristian_c> arkan, utilizzi dei ppa?
<cristian_c> Guest16888, ma non ho capito cosa sono
<Guest16888> eh allora non credo che mi puoi aiutare :)
<Shin3> ma ha dei pacchetti i386 e and64
<Shin3> no c'è qualcosa che otrna
<cristian_c> magari se lo spieghi qualcuno può aiutarti
<Shin3> non torna
<Guest16888> cmq sono dei file che si creano ogni volta che lanci un programma
<cristian_c> uhm, interessante
<Guest16888> sono una specie di memoria di quello che il programma lanciato fa
<cristian_c> un log?
<Guest16888> tipo (credo) ma sono .par
<arkan> cristian_c, ho abilitato medibuntu
<cristian_c> arkan, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | arkan
<ubot-it> arkan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126723/
<cristian_c> Guest16888, dovresti utilizzare pypar
<cristian_c> pypar2
<Guest16888> provo a dare un occhiata
<cristian_c> arkan, questo da dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $ partner (lsb_release-sc)
<arkan> cristian_c, non ricordo in che occasione
<cristian_c> arkan, ma da dove?
<arkan> cristian_c, vuoto di memoria
<cristian_c> anche questo fa piacere: kazam-team-unstable-series-precise.list
<cristian_c> questo non capisco a cosa serva: webupd8team-java-precise.list
<arkan> questo pc lo usiamo in 2
<arkan> uhm..
<cristian_c> lo stesso sistema?
<arkan> si
<arkan> ma adesso sistemo tutto
<cristian_c> beh, forse dovresti parlare con l'altro utente :D
<arkan> adesso non è in Italia :D
<marshal> buon giorno a tutti
<arkan> cristian_c, disabilitati
<cristian_c> arkan, come hai fatto?
<arkan> è giusto questo comando per romuovere un repository  ===>   sudo ppa-purge ppa: kazam-team-unstable-series-precise.list/ppa
<cristian_c> arkan, sto cercando
<arkan> ho provato , ma mi da errore
<cristian_c> arkan, prova ad utilizzare y ppa manager
<arkan> ppa manager ?
<cristian_c> anche se su questo chan non si può dare supporto al porgramma
<arkan> ok
<cristian_c> perché y ppa manager non si  trova nei repo ufficiali
<arkan> vedo se c'è una guida su internet
<glpiana> arkan, metti l'errore che ottieni su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | arkan
<ubot-it> arkan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> arkan, anzi, basta che levi lo spazio tra ppa: e kazam-team-unstable-series-precise.list/ppa
<arkan> glpiana, stà per darmi lìoutput dell'errore
<arkan> provo senza spazio
<glpiana> arkan, se ti ha dato errore mostracelo
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126867/
<glpiana> arkan, dai il comando senza lo spazio e mostrami che esce
<arkan> ok
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126877/
<glpiana> arkan, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list              e metti su pastebin
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126880/
<glpiana> arkan, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list           e cancella le ultime 6 righe
<glpiana> salva e dai: sudo apt-get update
<arkan> fatto
<glpiana> arkan, fa vedere l'output
<arkan> si
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126886/
<glpiana> arkan, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126888/
<glpiana> arkan, ora scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kazam-team-unstable-series-precise.list/ppa
<glpiana> arkan, no, darà errore. scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kazam-team/unstable-series
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126889/
<arkan> k
<arkan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126893/
<glpiana> arkan, dovrebbe essere a posto ora
<arkan> grazie glpiana
<quebec> ciao a tutti
<quebec> ho bisogno di aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | quebec
<ubot-it> quebec: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<atelierbg> posso avere aiuto per ubuntu 12
<quebec> sono passato da poco a ubuntu 12.4 e non riesco non mi compare la barra quella dove dovrebbe esserci applicazioni risorse sistema mi pare, come mai non mi compare?
<atelierbg> ho scaricato autotrace  epotrace , ma non so come lanciarli
<glpiana> quebec, se hai appena installato l'interfaccia che stai usando è unity (barra verticale a sinistra) e non gnome classico (che è invece quello che ti aspetti)
<atelierbg> non c è l icona , e non partono neanche se li scrivo nel terminale , eppure is sistema dice che sono disponibili
<quebec> e come fare per avere quella versione?
<glpiana> atelierbg, sei sicuro che i programmi di cui parli abbiano una interfaccia grafica e no siano invece da usare in linea di comando?
<glpiana> quebec, installa il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback, poi temrina la sessione e al login scegli gnome classic
<quebec> glpiana, scusa l'ignoranza ma dove lo trovo? e poi devo reinstallare tutto di nuovo?
<glpiana> quebec, apri il software center e cercalo. poi installalo da lì
<quebec> provo grazie mille, se ho problemi posso disturbarti ancora?
<glpiana> certo
<atelierbg> glpiana - non sono sicuro di niente ..
<glpiana> atelierbg, se scrivi autotrace nel temrinale che succede?
<atelierbg> però se dicono che dal terminale scrivi -firefox , e questo parte ..- non capisco perchè scrivento ..potrace  o  autotrace ..non faccia uguale ..
<glpiana> atelierbg, se scrivi autotrace nel temrinale che succede?
<atelierbg> glpiana- atelierbg@atelierbg-MS-6567:~$ autotrace Usage: autotrace [options] <image_name>. (Missing <image_name>.) For more information, use ``-help''. atelierbg@atelierbg-MS-6567:~$ ^C atelierbg@atelierbg-MS-6567:~$
<glpiana> atelierbg, oki, allora ti confermo che va usato da riga di comando. l'errore che ottieni ti indica il modo di utilizzo e per la lista completa delle opzioni rifatti alla man page che ottieni digitando: man autotrace
<quebec> glpiana, ho scaricato quella cosa che mi hai detto tu e poi ho anche riavviato ma ho sempre e solo la barra verticale a sinistra
<glpiana> quebec, ma io non ti ho detto di riavviare. ti ho detto di terminare la sessione per arrivare alla schermata di login
<quebec> quindi termino sessione, poi arrivo al login e metto le mie credenziali?
<glpiana> quebec, e cambi la sessione. per cambiare sessione devi cliccare sulla rotella
<quebec> ok ci provo scusami grazie
<glpiana> quebec, o comuqnue su quel pallino che trovi alla destra del campo di login
<atelierbg> glpiana - ho scritto man autotrace nel terminale , e mi è uscita una lista lunga 1 kilometro
<glpiana> atelierbg, prova a dire cosa vuoi fare con sto programma e vediamo se qualcuno sa aiutarti
<atelierbg> voglio usare potrace e autotrace ,x trasformare file raster in vettoriali
<glpiana> atelierbg, comincia a provarlo con questa sintassi: autotrace file_di_origine --output-file file_di_output             e s eil risultato non ti aggrada, leggiti il manuale che ti ho indicato, perchè è specifico e dargli un'occhiata mi pare necessario
<atelierbg> autotrace file_di_origine --output-file file_di_output fatal: Unsupported input format.
<atelierbg> scusa una domanda --non era piu facile in windows ..cercavo il programma.exe ,ci cliccavo sopra ,e partiva ...
<glpiana> atelierbg, avrai ben sostituito "file_di_origine" col nome del tuo file, vero? e stai dando il comando nella directory in cui si trova il file?
<atelierbg> no scusa
<glpiana> atelierbg, sì certo, non ti ho detto io però di farlo su linux :D
<atelierbg> adesso ci provo
<atelierbg> a
<atelierbg> usr/share/doc/autotrace/changelog.Debian.gz                       può essere questo ?
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> [ Hola ]
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> ciao a tutti raga
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con una openwrt? non riesco a caricare un harddisk
<quebec> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PreppyRock> ciao.  è possibile trasferire un sistema virtualizzato con virtualbox in una 2° partizione avviabile del disco?
<quebec> un altro utente a cui ho chiesto aiuto prima mi ha suggerito di scaricarmi il gnome sessio fallback mi pare, perchè non mi compariva la barra accessori risorse sistema sotto, l'ho fatto ma non è cambiato nulla cosa devo fare
<Longbow> Ciao. Ho un problema co my-weather-indicator. Dopo aver inpostato la località mi va in crash.
<Shin3> quebec, hai scelto gnome classic o senza effettiquando ti sei autenticato
<Shin3> quebec, hai scelto gnome classic o senza effetti quando ti sei autenticato
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> preppyrock basta spostare il file .vid
<PreppyRock> ciao CHeMiCaL[AlT] il file .vid contiene il s.o. installato sotto VB, ma non sia avvia da una partizione del disco
<PreppyRock> *.vdi scusa
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> si
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> scusami
<quebec> no ho scelto ubuntu comunque sono riuscito ad entrare nel login e a scegliere gnome classic ma poi metto la password e mi si incasina tutto lo schermo con tante finestre aperte una sopra l'altra e comunque ho sempre e solo la barra verticale a sinistra
<PreppyRock> CHeMiCaL[AlT], prego :)
<quebec> Shin3, hai letto?
<PreppyRock> CHeMiCaL[AlT], sai per caso se c'è un sistema per farlo avviare?
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> nu pensavo che volessi spostare solo il file del sistema
<PreppyRock> ah ok CHeMiCaL[AlT] no lo spostamento è più semplice... :)
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti! ho un problema con thunderbird... non capisco come fare a fargli scaricare (è il primo accesso) dal server (libero) anche le mail già lette sul server
<Shin3> quebec, non saprei a questo punto aspetta qualcuno di più esperto
<quebec> neraamare, come fai a scaricare la posta di libero con thunderbird? io con windows dovevo usare il programma freepops qui su ubuntu come si fa?
<quebec> Shin3, grazie mille lo stesso per averci provato
<neramarea> sempre con freepops, quebec
<quebec> si ma io co sto ubuntu non so dove trovare i programmi che installo, quindi se scarico freepops come faccio poi a lanciarlo?
<neramarea> quebec http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution/Libero
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> raga perchè se lancio fdisk -l nn mi trova gli hd?
<quebec> neramarea ora ci guardo
<nteing> qualcuno sa come aprire le porte del router x velocizzare torrent
<PreppyRock> CHeMiCaL[AlT], devi anteporre i privilegi usa sudo fdisk -l
<neramarea> quebec lì si parla di evolution, ma con thunderbird vale lo stesso discorso: lanci freepopsd all'avvio
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> nteing marca e modello del modem
<nteing> Cisco EPC3825 EuroDocsis 3.0 Gateway
<neramarea> infine, quebec, c'è un add-on da scaricare, se usi thunderbird 14.0: http://gioxx.org/2011/11/16/thunderbird-webmail-configurare-la-posta-di-libero-sul-client-mozilla/
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> rock sono già loggato come root
<PreppyRock> CHeMiCaL[AlT], ti dovrebbe funzionare, a me funzia, o con sudo o come root
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> guarda che mi da
<nteing> qualcuno sa come aprire le porte del router x velocizzare torrent
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> [ Hola ]
<nteing> hola
<nteing> hasi visto il modello del modem
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> nteing se non sbaglio fai tutto da telnet
<nteing> e' un progrsamma?
<nteing> che e' telnet?
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> diciamo...... avvia una sessione di terminale e telent ip del router
<Robbonzo> ciao
<nteing> ml@ml-Aspire-one:~$ telent ip 192.168.1.1
<nteing> Comando "telent" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<nteing>  Comando "telnet" dal pacchetto "telnet" (main)
<nteing>  Comando "telnet" dal pacchetto "heimdal-clients" (universe)
<nteing>  Comando "telnet" dal pacchetto "telnet-ssl" (universe)
<FloodBotIt1> nteing: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nteing>  Comando "telnet" dal pacchetto "krb5-clients" (universe)
<nteing>  Comando "telnet" dal pacchetto "inetutils-telnet" (universe)
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> prova dal browser
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> senza telnet
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> sono 19.168.1.1
<nteing> sono dentro al router col broeser ma non so dove mettere le mani
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> dimmi le voci ker hai
<nteing> http://imagebin.org/223171
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> application e gaming
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> e dail sotto menu port forwarding
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> ci sei
<nteing> http://imagebin.org/223174
<nteing> si
<nteing> sono su quella schermata
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> ok allora
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> Esempio start -- end metti il numero della porta, su protocol selzioni tcp e udp in base a quello che ti serve e su ip metto quello assegnato al tuo pc
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> fatto
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> tcp o udp
<nteing> ok...il pc dove e'  installoto torrent e' uunaltro come faccio a conoscere l ip
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> li deve mettere tu manualmente
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> raga ma open wrt nulla vero???
<neramarea> ho un problema: freepops updater mi rimanda questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127206/ che diamine è successo?
<mapreri> neramarea: connessione a internet saltata?
<neramarea> macchè
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> non riesce a connettersi a l'host
<neramarea> è come se l'indirizzo dell'host fosse sbagiato...
<mapreri> neramarea: dns ok?
<neramarea> qua funzia tutto
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> non è il tuo pc
<CHeMiCaL[AlT]> perchè sei connessio qui
<neramarea> continua a darmi "error fetching one or more modules2
<neramarea> "
<neramarea> idee?
<neramarea> enzotib, per caso sei in ascolto?
<neramarea> aiutatemi!!!!!!
<neramarea> ok. la mia cartella lua_updates è VUOTA
<neramarea> come cavolo è successo?
<Longbow> !ciaoù
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao\xf9'
<Longbow> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Longbow> neramarea fai prima a collegarti tramite browser a libero mail
<neramarea> il problema sta qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127318/ ma o non riesco a risolverlo
<neramarea> *io
<neramarea> jester-!
<jester-> aiò neramarea
<neramarea> aiò, nonno1
<neramarea> mi serve aiuto... freepops non mi si connette all'host, e non scarica gli aggiornamenti dei .lua.
<neramarea> e non capisco PERCHE'
<jester-> neramarea: mai uato
<neramarea> azz...
<jester-> neramarea: non ti scarica la posta da altro provider?
<neramarea> jester-, uso libero come provider di posta e fastweb per la linea. mi serve un pop ad ogni costo. ha sempre funzionato, fino a thunderbird 13.0 (evolution con ubuntu 11.10 idem)
<jester-> neramarea: no so che dirti
<jester-> neramarea: nemmeno che configura un imap$
<jester-> imap4
<neramarea> se ti mostro l'errore pensi di poter capire in che direzione devo muovermi? o cosa - sicuramente - devo disinstallare e reinstallare?
<neramarea> non capisco questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127318/
<jester-> neramarea: da erroere ma non capisco quale
<jester-> neramarea: nannes ne lastica di ste robe
<jester-> mastica
<neramarea> mh. nannes?
<jester-> neramarea: hai provato ad usare imap invec eche pop3?
<neramarea> jester- se libero lo permettesse...
<nannes> jester-: boh può essere, non ricordo..
<neramarea> ma sarebbe troppo libero... ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: tutti i provider lo usano
<nannes> imap... si!
<jester-> neramarea: funza con imap?
<neramarea> no, libero su rete nattata... solo pop
<jester-> visto che sarebbe come entrare col browser nella casella
<jester-> di posta
<jester-> neramarea: spiega rete nattata
<nannes> ma non ha grossi vantaggi l'imap..
<nannes> cioè, dipende da te
<jester-> neramarea: da telecazo scarico da libero con imap
<nannes> jester-: Allosa mi sà che hai libero pro...
<jester-> neramarea: invece di tenere la psota nel pc fa diretto da server
<neramarea> jester-, mannaggia... con fastweb non me lo fa fa'
<neramarea> nannes ho una vecchia casella dei tempi del duce...
<jester-> neramarea: allora è fw a rompere le balle e mi sa che  non sia ciulabile anche con frepop
<neramarea> ma mo' riprovo
<nannes> neramarea: Devi usare freepops...
<nannes> L'ho testato con tin.it e con virgilio, io...
<nannes> Altrimenti c'è pure l'estensione   WebMail  di thunderbird
<nannes> che con libero è compatibile, se non ricordo male
<neramarea> nannes! allora non mi sono spiegato bene: con freepops funzionava e funziona da dio... il problema sta nel fatto che ora non riesco più ad aggiornare i . lua perchè: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127365/
<nannes> neramarea: io sono entrato da poco, non avevo letto nulla
<neramarea> fino alla .24 andava tutto. ora ho bisogno di libero.lua versione .29. e non riesco più ad aggiornare!
<nannes> Ok.. lo usi con wine o senza? e l'aggiornamento lo fai con comando da terminale?
<nannes> !Ping
<ubot-it> pong
<neramarea> freepops-updater-zenity. da terminale. ho provato anche un'interfaccia diversa (freepops-updater-fltk), ma la sostanza non cambia; mi da sto cazzo di ERROR FETCHING ONE OR MORE MODULES.
<neramarea> gli aggiornamenti li vede e li scarica, ma poi si impassa
<nannes> Prima di tutto posso assicurarti che l'aggiornamento lo puoi fare manualmente, prendendo il file e mettendolo su lua_updates
<nannes> Ma in ogni caso, proviamo a risolvere stà cosa:
<nannes> !pastebin | neramarea,  nslookup freepops.org
<ubot-it> neramarea,  nslookup freepops.org: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> nannes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127383/
<neramarea> (cmq il file libero.lua da freepopsm.og non me lo fa scaricare manco morto: vuoi vedere pure quell'erroe?)
<neramarea> *freepops.org
<neramarea> **errore
<cristian_c> nermarea, da dove l'hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<neramarea> cristian_c http://www.freepops.org/it/
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema?
<nannes> Calma calma calma ha ragione! Il server non risponde alla richiesta di quel file
<cristian_c> io ho una copia di libero.lua funzionante
<nannes> E lo fa solo con libero, perchè alice mi funge
<cristian_c> presa dal forum di freepops
<cristian_c> meno male che faccio sempre un backup
<neramarea> in sunto, cristian_c, freepops-updater non va; scarica ma poi fetcha
<cristian_c> io non uso l'updater
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che era buggato
<nannes> neramarea: Giusto, devi guardare il thread del forum sul tuo provider (libero) e vedere le ultimissime versioni... Le uppano nel forum stesso, e per disorganizzazione non le mettono nelle pagine del sito
<cristian_c> nel forum si trova incastrato in thread, non è così facile da trovare
<cristian_c> *in un
<neramarea> nannes hai notato? se incolli il link, vien fuori un "fetunta.org", indirizzo inesistente...
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> cristian_c e dove me la recupero (A) e dove la salvo (B) visto che la mia dir lua_updates è VUOTA?
<cristian_c> io vado direttamente nella directory dei file lua
<cristian_c> usr/share/freepops/lua
<neramarea> ok. qualcuno mi linka a libero.lua?
<cristian_c> non ho un link, ma ho una copia del file funzionante
<nannes> neramarea: eheh troppo comodo.. perchè dovremmo fare il lavoro sporco (che tra l'altro serve SOLO a te)
<neramarea> mpf. grrrazzie, nannes... spero tu sia juventino e che i mesi di squalifica di Conte diventino 150... ;-)
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> vnovreniuovbfeknbvfehuovbewaòk
<cristian_c> ?
<neramarea> manata sulla tastiera?
<neramarea> :-))
<nannes> non mi capite. vergogna
<nannes> :P
<neramarea> non va
<fgm_2> salve a tutti
<fgm_2> io ho installato Xubuntu su un pc e vorrei realizzare una Live USB da portarmi dietro
<fgm_2> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest39817> salve
<felix___> quit: vado via. Sera a tutti!
<cristian_c> fgm_2, c'è la guida sul wiki
<fgm_2> cristian_c, ho letto quella e altre guide onlime ma mi sono perso
<cristian_c> fgm_2, in che punto?
<c-ruz> sera
<c-ruz> come risolto questo errore? warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<cristian_c> !veggenti | c-ruz
<ubot-it> c-ruz: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<fgm_2> quello che io non comprendo è: perchè se nel PC è installato già Xubuntu, per creare una Live USB c'è bisogno di partire da una ISO (che ho sul CD)? in questo modo non credo la Live verrà con le personalizzazioni già effettuate sul pc. Mi sbaglio?
<c-ruz> nell'eseguire quello script mi dà quel warning? at now -f nome_script.sh
<cristian_c> fgm_2, le due cose sono non sono assolutamente in connessione tra di loro
<cristian_c> fgm_2, hai instalato la iso su un hard disk e ora vuoi creare la live con la stessa iso su un usb, non capisco il problema
<cristian_c> c-ruz, non so di quale script tu stia parlando
<fgm_2> cristian_c, io ho già personalizzato (aspetto grafico e applicazioni) sul PC, ora credevo fosse possibile trasferire il tutto su Live, ma invece mi sembra di capire che ripartendo dalla iso e come se l'installazione della Liva ripartisse da zero... mi sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ggm_2, ho capito, usa remastersys
<cristian_c> *fgm_2
<TraceX> Salve ragazzi, per rendere un po' piu' come messenger Pidgin cosa occorre fare?
<Carlin0> !chat | TraceX
<ubot-it> TraceX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TraceX> scusa ma non é inerente questo?
<l3on4rdo> TraceX, quella è la risposta di un bot, non ti preoccupare.
<Carlin0> pidgin è un client che gira su tutti i SO compreso win ... non mi sembra molto inerente a Ubuntu nello specifico
<Carlin0> ciao l3on4rdo
<TraceX> in ogni caso sto usando Xubuntu
<TraceX> e non vedo ne le immagini dei miei contatti su Pidgin
<TraceX> e non riesco a fare videochiamate
<Carlin0> le videochiamate non le fai perchè M$ non vuole
<Carlin0> passa in chat TraceX
<DEORIGEL> SALVE A TUTTI
<Carlin0> non gridare che è tardi ...
<DEORIGEL> spero ci sia qualcuno....avrei bisogno di sapere se è possibile installare java a 64 bit su ubuntu (12.04 i386)
<DEORIGEL> scusa carlo
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> scherzavo DEORIGEL :)
<DEORIGEL> il pc è amd 64,ma comunque ho installato  UBUNTU  a 32...sapete se posso installare java 64? (ora forse mi sono spiegato meglio :) )
<DEORIGEL> non c'è jester?
<Carlin0> se il sistema operativo è a 32 non puoi installare pacchetti a 64
<DEORIGEL> :\  ok..
<Carlin0> DEORIGEL, ma quel java open che si trova preinstallato non va bene ?
<Carlin0> !info java
<ubot-it> Package java does not exist in precise
<cristian_c> !info jre
<ubot-it> Package jre does not exist in precise
<cristian_c> !info java-bin
<ubot-it> Package java-bin does not exist in precise
<Carlin0> !info java-common
<ubot-it> java-common (source: java-common): Base of all Java packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.43ubuntu2 (precise), package size 60 kB, installed size 242 kB (Only available for any all)
<DEORIGEL> XD
<DEORIGEL> si, infatti non è per nulla di indispensabile, mi serviva per un gioco, ove un'impostazione lo suggeriva... ma posso benissimo farne a meno
<DEORIGEL> di certo non reinstallo il sistema per questo
<Carlin0> DEORIGEL, cmq il pacchetto base è java-common
<Carlin0> lo trovi nei repo
<DEORIGEL> si, gia è installato e funzionante
<DEORIGEL> un'altro quesito:
<DEORIGEL> da alcuni articoli ho copiato alcuni parametri per l'avvio di un'applicazione java (.jar) allo scopo, a quanto ho capito,  di riservare un tot di memoria all'applicazione e dunque velocizzarla
<DEORIGEL> java -jar -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M /home/applicazione del caso.jar
<DEORIGEL> qualcuno mi sa argomentare i parametri?
<DEORIGEL> ho difficoltà a trovare spiegazioni online
<cristian_c> DEORIGEL, hai controllato il man?
<DEORIGEL> no...come si fa? purtroppo alcune cose base del sistema non le ho recepite....
<DEORIGEL> ok, scoperto
<DEORIGEL> ok, xmx è la memoria iniziale allocata all'esecuzione dell'app, xms la memoria max
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-04
<dod> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Steeler> Ho copiato un file da un cd a una cartella sulla scrivania tramite il terminale, ma il file copiato ha l'icona con il lucchetto. Come mai?
<Ab3L> Steeler: probabilmente è a causa dei diritti di accesso. dovrai usare chmod
<Ab3L> Steeler: oppure, magari, basta click destro col mouse e cambiare i diritti nelle proprietà.
<Steeler> Ab3L, si è vero, basta cambiare le proprietà tramite il tasto destro.
<dimitri> salve, non ricordo come si toglie quella odiosa barra di scorrimento laterale e come si ripristina quella classica. chi mi rinfresca l memoria?
<Ab3L> dimitri: all'avvio, quando fai il login, non puoi dire con quale profilo e interfaccia avviare? dovresti avere anche l'opzione per avviare quella classica.
<dimitri> Ab3L, certo voglio solo togliere nell'interfaccia classica il cursore che esce al lato di scorrimento, che trovo odiosissimo, e rimettere quello classico di scorrimento appunto
<dimitri> sarò nostalgico ma mi trovo decisamente meglio
<Ab3L> dimitri: mi spiace. ma davvero, io, non capisco quello che vuoi fare. non posso aiutarti.
<dimitri> Ab3L, trovato e risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=466842   grazie lo stesso
<Steeler> come si monta un cd dal terminale?
<Ab3L> Steeler: dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Ab3L> Steeler: però devi vedere se l'unità cdrom è /dev/cdrom o /dev/qualcosaltro
<Ab3L> Steeler: nel mio caso è /dev/sr0 oppure /dev/sr1 (ho due cd/dvd drive)
<Steeler> Ab3L, grazie ^^
<Ab3L> Steeler: se vai nella cartella /dev e fai ls -al | grep -i cdrom avrai delle info che ti aiutano a trovare il "device" opportuno.
<Steeler> Ab3L, per caso sai pure come scaricare un cd sulla scrivania sempre dal terminale?
<Ab3L> Steeler: dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /home/tuo_conto/Scrivania/un_nome_(es. cdrom)
<Ab3L> Steeler: da me sarebbe mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /home/ab3l/Scrivania/cdrom o qualcosa del genere.
<Steeler> Ab3L, dopo ci provo, è interessante.
<africanism> salve
<africanism> ho un problema con chromium e mozilla... non riproducono piu' nessun video... Ho una 10.04 LTS e di punto in bianco prima si blocca mozilla e dopo un paio di giorni si blocca chromium
<africanism> flashplayer risulta installato e tutto
<jester-> ]
<jester-> africanism: fa vedere nel pastebin cosa risponsde il comando
<jester-> africanism: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | africanism
<ubot-it> africanism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<africanism> nico@unixlab:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<africanism> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk           11.2.202.236-0lucid1                            GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player pl
<africanism> ii  adobe-flashplugin                    11.2.202.236-0lucid1                            Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<africanism> rc  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.228ubuntu0.10.04.1                     Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<africanism> nico@unixlab:~$
<FloodBotIt1> africanism: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<africanism> ops
<jester-> !paste | africanism
<ubot-it> africanism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> africanism: la prossima il bot ti banna
<africanism> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1128701/
<africanism> scusatemi
<africanism> erroneamente non l'ho fatto apposta
<jester-> africanism: anche cat /proc/cpuinfo
<africanism> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1128706/
<jester-> africanism: pc nonno eh
<africanism> ma è sempre andato bene
<africanism> con ubuntu
<africanism> e soprattutto riproduceva i video
<jester-> africanism: sudo dpkg --purge  adobe-flash-properties-gtk   adobe-flashplugin
<jester-> africanism: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> africanism: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<africanism> perfetto
<africanism> grazie mille jester- ;-)
<jester-> africanism: funza?
<africanism> yes
<jester-> ok
<africanism> qual'era l'intoppo?
<jester-> che usava un flash di versione suoeriore che non piace alla tua cpu
<jester-> superiore*
<africanism> ok
<africanism> in seguito a aggiornamenti??
<africanism> buon appetito a tutti ..
<tommmes> salve a tutti
<tommmes> dopo aver installato ubuntu felicemente su un asus ux332vd sul disco ssd mi ritrovo ora completamente bloccato
<tommmes> dopo qualche giorno di utilizzo spettacolare non risco nemmeno a fare login senza che dopo pochi attimi entri in errore
<tommmes> volendo installare un'altra copia sull'altro disco fisso
<tommmes> al memento vuoto non risco a far partire l'usb creato con unetboot
<tommmes> probabilmnente manca qualcosa per l'uefi
<tommmes> ma non so cosa
<xiaoy> tommmes, se non ti parte l'usb devi a andare a configurare il bios per il boot da chiavetta
<mapreri> !ssd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ssd'
<mapreri> umh.. speravo linkasse qualcosa..
<mattia93> salve vorrei avere alcune dritte. Ho utilizzato da sempre windows e vorrei provare linux, siccome utilizzo il pc per programmare vorrei sapere quale tra i due sistemi operativi è il migliore
<jester-> mattia93: dipende da cosa usi in winzo e se c'è app simile in linux
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Linux non è un sistema operativo, ma una famiglia di sistemi operativi
<mapreri> mattia93: a meno che non scrivi .NET o visual basic -.-
<mapreri> mattia93: linguaggio?
<jester-> famiglia molto numerosa che ama ingropparsi l'un l'latro
<jester-> lol
<mapreri> lol
<ingamedeo> lol
<ingamedeo> :)
<mapreri> !programmazione| mattia93
<ubot-it> mattia93: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<mattia93> ho visto che ci sono molti sistemi operativi infatti volevo vedere le differenze e quale è il migliore da utilizzare
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Beh se sei qui hai già scelto :D
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Si chiamano distribuzioni.... quella adatta agli utenti meno esperti è Ubuntu, poi puoi provare Debian o Arch Linux :D :D :D :D
<jester-> oppure la slack per puristi
<salluc69> @ ingamedeo uhm...
<jester-> gentoo per i very fig
<mapreri> jester-: o gentoo :P
<ingamedeo> jester-, O Gentoo
<ingamedeo> :)
<mapreri> ecco :D
<ingamedeo> :D
<[Enrico]> gentoo fot the win :D
<mapreri> jester-: per chi ha giornate da perderci :P
<mattia93> allora inizierò con ubuntu..per installare ubuntu come posso fare?? ho due partizioni sull'hard disck però non vorrei eliminare windows xk ho molti programmi ke mi servono
<jester-> mapreri: poi alla fime cambia il piatto ma è sempre la stessa minestra, se ci lavori, secondo me, o ubuntu stabile da ggiornare non prima di 2 mesi dal rilascio o debian stable
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Puoi fare un Dual Boot
<mapreri> mattia93: allora usa l'altra :)
<ingamedeo> jester-, Beh con ArchLinux si lavora bene....
<mapreri> !installazione| mattia93
<ubot-it> mattia93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mapreri> ingamedeo: +1
<ingamedeo> mapreri, +2 :)
<mapreri> jester-: una volta che ci lavori diventano più o meno tutte uguali, si sta standardizzando sempre di più il tutto :)
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Beh discorso che non vale per Gentoo a Arch... insomma ti fai tutto te...
<jester-> vantaggio sistema debina è apt sempre compiaot e mai uguagliato
<mapreri> jester-: -.-''' ma come fai a scrivere così? lol
<ingamedeo> jester-, Beh tra pacman e apt...
<jester-> mapreri: si ride per non piangere, soci dicono dalle mie parti
<mapreri> ingamedeo: beh, arch appena l'ho provata mi sono trovato a lavorare nello stesso tempo in cui tiro su sid.... gentoo devo ancora trovare il tempo di leggere la documentazione...
<jester-> ingamedeo: pore cazzillo rpm ,a vuoi mettere la velocità e affidabilità di apt?
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Sid?
<mapreri> ingamedeo: sid = debian unstable
<jester-> e la vasta scelta app nei repo? sembra quasi app store di apple
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Ah OK
<mattia93> con wubi  è possibile installare ubuntu senza toccare windows, però poi ubuntu a quale partizione del disco farà riferimento
<ingamedeo> jester-, Repo: Meglio Arch :) Apt se dice che va meglio mi fido, ma non sembra xD
<mapreri> jester-: dove viene scaricato solo il 15 % delle app? :D lol
<mapreri> ingamedeo: apt va meglio di sicuro a risolvere le dipendenze non ha avversari...
<ingamedeo> jester-, Dimmi un app che c'è in Ubuntu e non in Arch?
<mapreri> mattia93: lascia wubi per carità installalo su quell'altra partizione e amen...
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Quello si di sicuro
<jester-> ingamedeo: non avendo mai usato arch non ti so dire
<mapreri> ingamedeo: hanno messo grub 2.0 dopo 2 giorni che era uscito :D
<mattia93> il mio problema è ke ho due partizioni da 250 gb l'una e su tutte e due ho file e programmi che mi servono
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Io non l'ho ancora installato....perchè dovrei?
<mapreri> jester-: c'è anche unity :P (mai installato)
<jester-> mapreri: ma va?
<ingamedeo> jester-, Putroppo si :)
<jester-> madu
<mapreri> mattia93: e ridimensionare e crearne una terza estesa con due (root e swap) dentro?
<mapreri> jester-: lol
<jester-> anche arch va a gnome3?
<mapreri> yep
<ingamedeo> jester-, Va con quello che gli metti
<ingamedeo> ....
<jester-> va bè ultimamente è meno zoppo
<mapreri> jester-: è bleeding edge, ergo ha le ultime versioni di qualunque cosa :)
<mattia93> mapreri: e se installo ubuntu su hard disck esterno e faccio avviare il tutto da li?
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Puoi.... però considerà che la velocità di lettura tramite USB è molto più bassa...
<jester-> mattia93: tieni presente che il bus usb è lento
<mapreri> mattia93: il tuo pc permette di avviere da usb? altrimenti hai seccature col boot loader/manager
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Ma hai partizioni MBR o GPT?
<mapreri> ingamedeo: sai lavorare con le gpt? io devo ancora guardarle...
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Le uso su ArchLinux...
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Se usi usi ti conviene cambiare :) Non da problemi strani
<mattia93> mbr
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Eh allora hai il limite delle 4 primarie...
<mapreri> umh... valuterò sul computer di test :)
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Potresti montare un altro HDD dedicato a Ubuntu
<ingamedeo> mapreri, :D
<mapreri> mattia93: ingamedeo: le estese le hanno fatte a posta :D
<ingamedeo> mapreri, SiSi lo so :)
<mapreri> <mapreri> mattia93: e ridimensionare e crearne una terza estesa con due (root e swap) dentro?
<mattia93> ho capito nuovo pc con ubuntu :)
<ingamedeo> mattia93, No assolutamente....perchè?
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Fai una estesa e mettici dentro Ubuntu
 * mapreri riflette sul fatto che un computer nuovo è sempre una bella cosa.... :D
<ingamedeo> mattia93, Ti consiglio la Var e la Home separati (almeno)
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Come hai fatto con il messaggio?
<mattia93> perchè ho molti programmi come rad studio matlab e altri programmi enormi e ho paura di perderli
<mapreri> ingamedeo: ??? per uno che non ha mai installato un sistema gnu/linux?
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Sorry :)
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Comunque meglio cominciare subito bene
<mapreri> lol
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Spiega, spiega
<mapreri> mattia93: potrestri intanto provare sul disco esterno, e poi valuti se ti trovi meglio
<mapreri> (seguo le linee guida del gruppo promo...)
<mattia93> proverò cosi
<mapreri> mattia93: magari prima ancora in live usb :)
 * mapreri odia leggere gli help degli script configure -.-
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Non ho capito come hai fatto
<mapreri> ingamedeo: a far cosa?
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Messaggi...  mapreri odia leggere gli help degli script configure -.-
<mapreri> ingamedeo: "/me <testo>"
 * ingamedeo ingamedeo pensa che ha capito
<mapreri> lol
<ingamedeo> mapreri, Ah ok
<ingamedeo> :)
 * ingamedeo pensa di installare OpenBox su Arch...
<Guest34745> Ciao ragazzi, premetto che la seguente richiesta non so se sia possibile da soddisfare in quanto non ne capisco molto di connessioni. ad ogni modo io ho installato ubuntu 12.04 mio fratello sul suo pc ha windows 7 e ha una connessione con una chiavetta tim... c'è modo per me di potermi collegare tramite la sua connessione anche se è mio fratello ad utilizzare la chiavetta in quel momento??.. non so si parla di connessioni ad h
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> Guest34745, è una richiesta particolare
<mapreri> Guest34745: condividere in windows la connessione, collegare con un cavo di rete i due pc, settargli degli ip statici ad entrambi non basta?
<cristian_c> lol
<mapreri> :\
<antonio_> salve
<luca> aiuto ho un problema
<luca> oi
<luca> c'è qualcuno?
<luca> Aiuto!
<luca> ou
<nannes> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca> Il mio computer windows, non mi masterizza l'img del sistema ubuntu
<luca> è precendentemente ho già masterrizato un sistema ubuntu, però con sucesso
<luca> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca> Madonna qualcuno puo rispondere?!?!?
<AlexZion> innanzitutto manteniamo la calma luca....., questo è il primo punto .....
<luca> Ok ci sono
<luca> Allora, ho un dvd vuoto e masterizzo img dentro
<luca> di ubuntu
<luca> e mi dice che non c'è spazio, ma il cd è vuoto
<AlexZion> poi rileggi quello ceh scrivi , perche a volte non ha senso ....., se hai masterizzado un cd con successo , non capisco cosa stai chiedendo .....
<cristian_c> lol
<luca> quello precendente è andato bene ora no
<luca> perche ho messo la versione sbagliata
<luca> Alexzion, prima di scrivere leggi meglio no?
<AlexZion> beh se winzoz dice che non c'è spazio , probabilmente non ci sarà spazio ...., poi vedo che dici cd o dvd allo stesso modo , non è proprio la stessa cosa ...., l'immagine di ubuntu che hai scaricato è cd o dvd ?
<luca> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<luca> .iso
<AlexZion> e quanto è grande !?!
<luca> 701 mb
<luca> e il cd ha 7.91 gb
<AlexZion> mahh, e io che pensavo che cd cosi grandi non esistessero .....
<luca> -.-
<RealiX> luca sei sicuro che è un cd?...
<luca> è un dvd credo
<luca> credo sia un dvd
<luca> Però gli ho già masterizzato img di ubuntu, e andava
<luca> Ora mi dice che non ho piu spazio
<luca> o questo errore
<luca> Impossibile masterizzare il disco. Verificare che sia installata la versione più recente del firmware per il masterizzatore CD o DVD,quindi riprovare.
<luca> Realix?
<luca> Zion?
<luca> c'è qualcuno?
<luca> :l
<AlexZion> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca> alla faccia del supporto.
<AlexZion> cambia canale luca lascimo questo per il supporto ad ubuntu ....
<luca> Io sto chiedendo supporto ad ubuntu
<luca> perche voglio istallare quello
<AlexZion> no tu stai chiedendo supporto per windows , per masterizzare un cd di ubuntu è ben diverso .....
<luca> e te non sai aiutarmi?
<AlexZion> no
<luca> inutile.
<Carlo_alex> ho un problema ad installare draftSight su un sistema a 64bit
<Carlo_alex> ho trovato questa guida per 11.10 funzionerà lo stesso anche per me?
<Carlo_alex> opsss il mio sistema è 12.04
<hjubal> salve, ho appena installato 12.04 ma non riesco a salvare la password per il WiFi perche' il pulsante "Connect" e' disabilitato
<hjubal> e' un problema noto?
<Robbonzo> è disabilitato?
#ubuntu-it 2012-08-05
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> per editare un video che mi consigliate dai repo?
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<arkan> ciao
<cristian_c> altra domanda
<cristian_c> ops, sbagliato chan
<mapreri> lol cristian_c :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<davide> ciao tutti
<Ab3L> perché scrivendo ip addr con "inet" ottengo un numero ip barra un altro numero? che vuol dire quest'altro numero? (esempio 127.0.0.1/8, che vuol dire l'8 ?)
<Ab3L> ... oppure 192.168.1.39/24, che vuol dire quel 24 ?
<Ab3L> io potrei anche scegliere di mettere, che ne so, un /19 ?
<jester-> Ab3L: /8 sono i bit della mask
<jester-> che non ricordo a quale corrisponde
<neramarea> jester- ho risolto con webmail
<neramarea> ops ciao innanzitutto
<jester-> neramarea: ndo stava l'inghippo
<neramarea> freepops, non so perchè, salvava a caso in luoghi sconosciuti i metadata
<neramarea> forse a causa dei miei smanettamenti, ma stavolta non ci giurerei
<neramarea> ora però non mi riesce di far funziare allo stesso modo la casella .fastwebmail.it (dominio gmail). se qualcuno mi può aiutare si faccia avanti...
<Simulator> Ciao a tutti....sto facendo il curriculum europeo(ahaha laureato il 12 luglio) ho un prob di conversione,dalla doc a pdf con open office la foto che applico in pdf viene con la puffite da utube(cioè colata di blu) che si fa x l'arcano?
<jester-> Simulator: complimenti per la laurea, non so circa la puffite do openoffice
<Simulator> grazie jester in pratica è la stessa effetto puffite del tubo qnd ci fu quel bug con adobe qlk tempo fà
<jester-> Simulator: la puffite del flash  è dovuta alle ultime versioni del flash stesso che non supportano piu le cpu senza sse3
<jester-> per oo non saprei, è la prima volta che sento
<Simulator> assurdo è troppo specifica sta cosa,nn risolverò mai
<jester-> Simulator: cosi a spanne l'addon per i pdf è installato?
<jester-> oo c'è ma pare non piu  scaricabile  a benficio di libre
<Simulator> nn so,io ho fatto file/esporta nel formato pdf e viene tutto ok eccetto la voto della faccia mia che è blu di colorazione
<jester-> Simulator: se hai winzoz & office fai da li che non rischi problemi di compatibilità mandando in giro il file
<Simulator> ma il file pdf nn penso abbia prob di incompatibilità
<jester-> Simulator: no ma se fatto alla carlona si
<Simulator> ma io nn credo di averlo fatto male,ho semplicimente esportato il film in pdf
<jester-> Simulator: eh, prova a crcare con gogol il plugin per pdf do oo o lo
<Simulator> cos è gogol?
<jester-> google
<jester-> mi pare serva la exstension
<jester-> http://www.libreoffice.org/features/extensions/
<seffy> hi all
<seffy> i need help, someone is online?
<seffy> non sò se mi riuscite a leggere, prima volta che uso questa chat
<fabio_cc> seffy, si ti leggiamo, fai la tua domanda e se qualcuna sa risponderà :)
<fabio_cc> seffy, in italiano :)
<seffy> ah ok, grazie per ora
<seffy> Allora, ho installato qualche mese fà Ubuntu 10 (Sostituendo Windows Vista) per poi aggiornare alla versione 11, mi chiedevo se esiste un modo per ripristinare la vecchia partizione di windows dato che non ho più il Cd originale e mi roderebbe parecchio comprare una licenza d'uso, Grazie e a presto!
<fabio_cc> seffy, se non hai sovrascritto la partizione di recovery si può fare
<seffy> ok, (Ora mi mangiate :-) ) come me ne assicuro?
<fabio_cc> seffy, nel terminale sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> !paste | seffy
<ubot-it> seffy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<seffy> ok, arrivo
<seffy> non sò se sono riuscito a incollare
<fabio_cc> seffy, questo lo vedo io, però devi darmi l'indirizzo della pagina
<seffy> OPS! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130967/
<fabio_cc> seffy, ok
<seffy> pensavo che avrebbe condiviso in automatico
<fabio_cc> seffy, è -l non -1
<fabio_cc> seffy, una "elle"
<seffy> ops di nuovo , sono senza lentine
<seffy> sorry
<fabio_cc> seffy, nessun problema
<seffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1130974/
<fabio_cc> seffy, hai piallato tutto installando ubuntu
<fabio_cc> seffy, non hai nemmeno il dvd di recovery?
<seffy> no, per lavoro mi trovo fuori e non ho portato nulla con me, solo che avevo una certa urgenza.
<fabio_cc> seffy, con la partizione di recovery avresti potuto, ma deduco che quando hai installato ubuntu hai scelto "usa l'intero disco"
<fabio_cc> seffy, infatti hai cancellato tutto l'hd, quindi l'unica è il dvd di recovery, mi dispiace
<seffy> si, perchè avevo letto che comunque avrebbe conservato i dati di win, pensavo si riferisse a quelli di sistema
<seffy> e vabbè fabio_cc grazie mille lo stesso
<fabio_cc> seffy, no forse ti riferisci alla importazione dei documenti/preferiti/etc...
<seffy> infatti
<fabio_cc> seffy, di nulla mi spiace
<fabio_cc> seffy, no quello non c'entra nulla purtroppo, solo dati
<seffy> pensavo invece si riferisse a tutto il resto, grazie ancora e vi auguro una buona giornata
<fabio_cc> seffy, buona serata
<neramarea> aiuto: casella XXX.fastwebmail.it (dominio gmail) con thunderbird webmail. configurazione porte?
<nannes> neramarea: In che senso 'dominio gmail' ????? o.0
<neramarea> nannes fastwebmai.it  = gmAIL.it
<neramarea> quindi ho scaricato l'add-onn gmail
<neramarea> ma non va
<nannes> gmail non ha bisogno dell'estensione 'webmail' di thunderbird, nè di freepops
<nannes> Se davvero fastwebmail.it appartiene a gmail, basta modificare una voce nel pannello di configurazione (quello che puoi raggiungere facilmente accedendo alla mail box via interfaccia web)
<neramarea> quindi nannes come configuro thunderbird?
<neramarea> pop3? imap?
<neramarea> COME?
<nannes> neramarea: Thunderbird tiene già di suo un buon database di nomi server (sia pop che imap, e ovviamente smtp)
<nannes> quindi RILASSATI e prova prima di tutto la classica impostazione NUOVA MAIL BOX  su thunderbird
<nannes> 50% che te lo trova da solo
<nannes> !chat | neramarea, oltre ad essere off-topic qui, è bastato MEZZO SECONDO su google per trovare questo http://forum.adunanza.net/threads/64441-Help-Configurare-indirizzo-fastwebmail-in-thunderbird&sa=U&ei=ZLceUOa9DPLa4QSw44CADA&ved=0CBIQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEbYCyovFfTVM4btOguW8Sdt-yNyg
<ubot-it> neramarea, oltre ad essere off-topic qui, è bastato MEZZO SECONDO su google per trovare questo http://forum.adunanza.net/threads/64441-Help-Configurare-indirizzo-fastwebmail-in-thunderbird&sa=U&ei=ZLceUOa9DPLa4QSw44CADA&ved=0CBIQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEbYCyovFfTVM4btOguW8Sdt-yNyg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> ALURA.... "da solo" non riesce a verificare la pwd....
<nannes> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> e mi pare ovvio che avevvo già letto la cazzara inutile...
<neramarea> offtopic DE CHE DIO CANE?^
<neramarea> THUNDERBIRD STA NEI REPO
<nannes> Primo - Non c'entra nulla, il problema non è di thunderbird, perchè funziona benissimo. Il problema è tuo che non riesci a trovare i nomi dei server.    Secondo - Spero che ti bannino a vita per quanto hai appena scritto (nonostante io non sia cristiano).. Ne hanno bannati per molto meno, quindi credo proprio che ti arriverà, assicurato! Perchè così oltre ad essere ignorante, dimostri anche testardaggine.
<Melampo> sera a tutti
<Melampo> Ho un megaproblema con Ubuntu, posso chiedere qui?
<DD3my> buonasera
<albe> qualcuno di voi conosce bitmeter os
<albe> .... sono proprio l'unico pi..la ancora sveglio.....
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-29
<Kyan`> 'sera
<Kyan`> anzi
<Kyan`> 'giorno
<Kyan`> :D
<massy> giorno a tutti
<ale> buongiorno. non riesco ad installare ubuntu 12.04 su toshiba satellite c850d
<ale> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ale> col cd live mi fa quasi tutta l'installazione ma poi si pianta e devo spegnere forzatamente. ora mi è saltato anche il dual boot per cui non accedo neanche più a win 7
<buzzyal73> Buongiorno a tutti. Non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 12.04 lts su toshiba satellite c850d. In particolare a metà dell'installazione si pianta e devo spegnere forzatamente il pc. Ora mi è saltato anche il dual boot per cui non apre neanche più win7. Eppure se mi limito ad usare ubuntu da cd live in versione prova funziona benissimo..
<cristian_c> alecontrolla in live
<cristian_c> ale, può essere che il file .iso scaricato fosse difettoso
<cristian_c> o la masterizzazione non riuscita bene
<buzzyal73> scusate, ma ale e buzzyal73 sono la stessa persona... mi pareva di aver letto un mex d'errore
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, hai due utenti connessi
<buzzyal73> cristian_c: lo stesso cd è stato usato per installare su acer ed è andato tutto alla perfezione
<buzzyal73> cosa devo fare per i due utenti?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, uno lo fai uscire
<cristian_c> se sei sullo stesso pc
<buzzyal73> che devo fare per farlo uscire? si sono sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, sei in webchat?
<buzzyal73> credo di sì... sono qui:chat.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, chiudi la scheda del browser relativa all'utente che desideri far uscire
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, riguardo il problema, controlla l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> ok
<buzzyal73> dovrei essere riuscito ad uscire
<cristian_c> sì
<buzzyal73> perdona la mia ignoranza ma concretamente cosa devo fare per controllare l'ash...che non so neanche cos'è...
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, se sei in live puoi controllare lo stato delle partizioni con gparted
<cristian_c> !md5 | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<buzzyal73> scusa, no ho provato a scrivere i file che vengono suggeriti ma mi dice sempre No such file or directorty
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, in che senso?
<buzzyal73> digito i comandi che dice la guida che mi hai dato, ma mi risponde così...
<buzzyal73> ho anche provato a guardare il file readme del cd e dice: diskname Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release amd64
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, no
<buzzyal73> ma anche scrivendo questo nome mi dice che non esiste
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, spiega quali comandi hai digitato
<buzzyal73> da terminale live: "ubuntu@ubuntu:-s md5sum unbuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso (perchè questo è il file che dava la guida)
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, hai sbagliato a scrivere
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, aspetta
<buzzyal73> uffa... che devo scrivere?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, la verifica su cd non la fai da live
<buzzyal73> e da dove...?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, hai il file iso?
<buzzyal73> su cd
<cristian_c> Ubuntu monta automaticamente CD e DVD all'interno della directory /media.
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, è scritto nella guida :D
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, in che senso?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, dove hai scaricato il file .iso?
<buzzyal73> abbi pazienza, ma io sono un profano in materia.....
<buzzyal73> dunque ho scaricato il file iso su un cd che ho inserito nel pc
<buzzyal73> il file iso l'ho preso direttamente dal sito di ubuntu .it
<akis24> giorno
<buzzyal73> la cosa che mi sfugge è questa: giorni fa ho provato a installare da qs cd ubuntu sul toshiba e si piantava. ieri sera dallo stesso cd l'ho installato su un acer e tutto è andato bene. anzi, ho dovuto rifare due volte l'installazione per errori miei e entrambe le volte è andata bene. Sempre ieri sera ho riprovato a installarlo sul toshiba e si è piantato quasi verso la fine. Credo che il cd funzioni..
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, hai sbagliato
<buzzyal73> :'(
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, ma hai eseguito la masterizzazione?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, scusami, se non ti ho risposto subito
<buzzyal73> scusa, ma se qs cd ha installato perfettamente ubuntu sull'acer vuol dire che il cd è a posto, giusto?
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, non ho capito
<glpiana> ola
<buzzyal73> qs cd è stato usato per installare ubuntu su un acer ed è andato tutto bene. Qs stesso cd su toshiba ha dato problemi prima dell'installazione sull'acer e dopo.. quindi non credo che il cd sia rovinato nè che sia lui il problema
<buzzyal73> help me, please..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, puoi esporre di nuovo il problema?
<buzzyal73> ciao glpiana. Ecco il problema: Non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 12.04 lts su toshiba satellite c850d. In particolare a metà dell'installazione si pianta e devo spegnere forzatamente il pc. Ora mi è saltato anche il dual boot per cui non apre neanche più win7. Eppure se mi limito ad usare ubuntu da cd live in versione prova funziona benissimo..
<buzzyal73> e come dicevo il cd funziona benissimo tanto che ho installato ubuntu su un acer solo ieri sera
<buzzyal73> ma sul toshiba dava già problemi prima di installarlo sull'acer, quindi escludo che il cd si sia rovinato
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sto toshiba è in grado di fare boot da usb?
<buzzyal73> sì
<buzzyal73> ma devi dirmi come si fa una chiavetta che installi direttamente perchè non so farlo
<glpiana> buzzyal73, potresti provare a mettere la 12.04 su usb e installarlo da lì
<glpiana> subito
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, quindi non hai usato il dvd?
<glpiana> !usb | buzzyal73
<ubot-it> buzzyal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<buzzyal73> ho usato il cd..è grave?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, se poi ti da lo stesso problema, magari si prova a cambiare versione
<buzzyal73> ma perchè la live va da dio...?
<buzzyal73> ora provo a fare la usb, ma intanto puoi aiutarmi a recuperare il boot di win7?
<glpiana> !mbr | buzzyal73 prova ma non so se va su win7
<ubot-it> buzzyal73 prova ma non so se va su win7: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> buzzyal73, sto cercando di capiure se hai masterizzato o meno
<glpiana> cristian_c, ha detto di avere un cd che ha funzionato nell'installazzione su un altro pc. per cui per forza lo ha masterizzato
<cristian_c> glpiana, scrivo questo perché mi ha detto di aver copiato il file .iso su dvd
<cristian_c> glpiana, infatti gli chiesi dove aveva scaricato il file .iso
<cristian_c> glpiana, e mi ha risposto che lo aveva inserito nel dvd
<buzzyal73> ribadisco che non è un dvd ma un cd.. c'è differenza?
<ExPBoy> non ricordo se il 12.04 poteva essere contenuto o meno su un cd
<buzzyal73> Intanto domando un'altra cosa: per avere i due sistemi operativi (Win7 e Ubuntu) e i Dati in comune (per es. i documenti, le immagini, ecc) cosa posso fare?  Un'opzione è installare ubuntu affianco a Win, ma non ci sto riuscendo perchè dandomi errore ora mi ritrovo una partizione che non riesco a recuperare; l'altra è formattare tutto e poi creare una / e una /home e una /dati... ma dove piazzo win? Sto dicendo cavolate..?
<buzzyal73> sul cd c'è stato e ha funzionato installandolo su un acer..
<ExPBoy> ok
<buzzyal73> è sul toshiba che mi da problemi
<akis24> ciao
<massy> buzzyal73: allora io fatto così: installato windows7, poi installato ubuntu mettendolo al fianco di windows, (attenzione: per i file dualboot per far
<massy> rilevare tutto, li devi scrivere su /sda) poi creato una piccola partizione formattata in fat32 (il file system che va bene a entrambi). Buon divertimento
<buzzyal73> massy mi sfuggono delle cose: io in questo momento non riesco più ad avviare win perchè mi è saltato grub durante l'installazione fallimentare
<buzzyal73> cosa devo fare ora per ripristinare il tutto?
<buzzyal73> più precisamente: avevo provato ad installare ubuntu affianco a win e poi l'installazione è fallita, quindi i 64 gb che avevo destinato a quella installazione ora risultano occupati, e se chiedo di installare ubuntu affianco a win non considera quei 64 gb... come li recupero? ho provato a cancellare la partizione e installare di nuovo lì'dentro, ma così facendo non mi fa andare affianco a win...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, io ti ho indicato una guida per ripristinare il master boot record e ti ho pure detto di provare a mettere ubuntu su usb per installarlo. hai provato a fare qualcosa?
<buzzyal73> ho provato con usb ma si comporta esattamente come con cd... si pianta poco dopo metà. il risultato è che ora all'avvio del pc non ho più nulla, solo una schermata nera col cursore in alto a dx. E non si ripristina neanche col tasto f8 come indicato nelle istruzionio
<buzzyal73> il cursore è in alto a sx
<buzzyal73> e per quanto riguarda la guida: non mi fa scaricare il file ms-sys.. dice che c'è un errore
<glpiana> buzzyal73, guardo
<buzzyal73> sono riuscito a installare ms-sys ma quando digito fdisk - l mi dice: partition 2 does not start on physical sector boudary
<glpiana> buzzyal73, che comando hai dato?
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> procedi con la guida
<buzzyal73> nella lista non vede la partizione win... vede solo: /dev/sda1 (System: Linux);  /dev/sda2 (System: Extended) partition 2 does not start on physical sector boudary; /dev/sda5 (System: Linux swap).
<buzzyal73> infatti procedendo con la guida, al comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda2 mi dice: Unable to automaticly select boot record for /dev/sda2
<buzzyal73> e aggiunge: /dev/sda2 has an x86 boot sector, it is an unknown boot record
<glpiana> buzzyal73, sbagli comando
<glpiana> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda             non sda2
<buzzyal73> giusto...
<buzzyal73> fatto, ora provo
<buzzyal73> ecco.. peccato che ora dice: Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 083) Copyright ecc... Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller Series v.1,27 PXE-E61; media test failure, check canble
<buzzyal73> PXE-M0F:Exiting PXE ROM
<buzzyal73> Reboot and select proper Boot device or insert media in selected boot device and press a key
<buzzyal73> ma ti risulta che la 12.04 lts dia tutti sti problemi con toshiba satellite?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, non conosco il portatile, non ne ho idea
<glpiana> buzzyal73, hai modo di ripristinare windows?
<buzzyal73> non funge neanche premendo f8 che è il metodo di ripristino suggerito dalle istruzioni.......
<buzzyal73> mi sa che devo scaricarlo e installarlo... ma cosa posso fare per capire se la 12.04 o altre possono girare su sto pc?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, visto che da usb ottieni lo stesso risultato che con cd, fatti una usb con sopra un'latra versione di ubuntu (tipo la 13.04 che è l'ultima) e vedi se riesci in primis a installarla e poi a far partire windows
<buzzyal73> che differenza c'è tra le lts e le altre? Non vorrei ogni anno dover reinstallare....
<buzzyal73> la lts mi dava sicurezza perchè è garantita per 5 anni..
<glpiana> buzzyal73, le non lts hanno aggiornamenti per 18 mesi
<buzzyal73> il che significa che dopo devo cambiarle?
<glpiana> puoi aggiornare alle versioni successive
<buzzyal73> per la verità con gli aggiornamenti ho sempre avuto solo grandi casini e non si avviava più il pc...
<glpiana> buzzyal73, il discorso è semplice: la 12.04 non si installa per cui non ci sono molte altre vie
<glpiana> piuttosto, stai provando la 32 o la 64 bit?
<buzzyal73> la 64
<glpiana> se vuoi stare su lts prova la 32 allora
<buzzyal73> che differenze ci sono?
<buzzyal73> non è che mi pianta lo stesso la macchina?
<glpiana> buzzyal73, e come posso saperlo?
<buzzyal73> e cmq mi dava problemi anche la 32 ora che ci penso, perchè è la prima che ho provato a installarlo
<buzzyal73> installare
<Free_Diver> buongiorno
<Free_Diver> Mi si è di nuovo presentato odesso il problema del Could not write bytes:broken pipe all'avvio
<Free_Diver> perché di tanto in tanto rompe le scatole? poi sotto c'è scritto timidy qualcosa ok e battery ok e nient'altro
<Free_Diver> e sono obbligato a riavviare
<enzotib> Free_Diver, c'è qualche traccia in /var/log/syslog?
<Free_Diver> non ho visto probo
<Free_Diver> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Free_Diver> enzotib, cosa dovrebbe esserci scritto?
<Free_Diver> questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924904/
<Free_Diver> enzotib, che dice?
<enzotib> Free_Diver, è questo: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ] ?
<Free_Diver> il mesasggio che viene fuori è questo ould not write bytes:broken pipe
<enzotib> Free_Diver, non mi pare ci sia niente di simile nel log
<Free_Diver> quindi riguarda il server x?
<Free_Diver> però non lo fa sempre basta riavviare e si rimette tutto ok
<Free_Diver> mi sa tanto che mi conviene avanzare alla nuova versione
<Free_Diver> questa 12.04 mi sta dando un po troppi problemi
<Free_Diver> ma il mio mex ould not write bytes:broken pipe a cosa si riferisce?
<enzotib> non lo so
<Free_Diver> mah
<Free_Diver> non capisco veramente acceso questa mattina alle 9:00 tutto regolare
<Free_Diver> acceso alle 13 rottura di scaatole
<Free_Diver> sarà il caldo del salento oh
<Free_Diver> sarà il caldo del salento boh
<Free_Diver> enzotib, come posso vedere che driver video sto usando sul mio pc?
<enzotib> Free_Diver, sudo lspci -k
<Free_Diver> enzotib, è normale http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924948/
<enzotib> Free_Diver, se vedi la sezione VGA c'è scritto radeon
<Free_Diver> è giusto quindi?
<krabador> Free_Diver, stai usando i driver per ati opensource
<krabador> certo
<Free_Diver> quindi non è un problema di server video
<Free_Diver> è strano perché poi basta riavviare
<Free_Diver> se ci fosse qualcosa di rotto a livello hardware oppure software non dovrebbe farlo sempre?
<Free_Diver> Vediamo come va a fiinire per il momento vi ringrazio
<Free_Diver> Alla prossima e buona settimana
<filippo> giorno a tutti
<filippo> vorrei utilizzare uno schermo esterno al portatile per poter avere due spazi diversi, non clonati di lavoro contemporaneamente attivi, nei due schermi am il gestore predefinito di xubuntu (12.10 32 bit) non me lo permette. come posso ottenere questo risultato?
<enzotib> filippo, "am" significa?
<Riccardone> salve
<filippo> enzotib, am=ma, mi è scappato XD
<chiara_> qualcuno mi può aiutare ho un problema di installazione file zip che ho scaricato
<nannes> chiara_, vediamo
<chiara_> ho scaricato un file zip contenente un programma , non riesco ad installarlo  ps. uso ubuntu 13.04
<Riccardone> chiara_: che c'è all'interno dello .zip ?
<Riccardone> chiara_: che tipo di file insomma ...
<farfalla> in ubuntu 13.04 uso un programma chiamato kino per l' editing video, come faccio a trasformarlo per leggere il video tipo con vlc ecc?
<glpiana> farfalla, di solito su questi programmi esiste la possibilità di esportare il filmato nel formato che desideri
<glpiana> cerca "esporta" nei menu
<farfalla> ho provato ma non ci riesco
<glpiana> farfalla, in cosa non riesci? non trovi "epsorta" o voci simili?
<farfalla> un attimo e ti dico
<farfalla> ok son andata su esporta e mi da una serie di cose tipo dv avi
<glpiana> farfalla, ecco, se puoi scegliere avi vai tranquilla, vlc dovrebbe leggertelo senza problemi
<farfalla> ok grazie allora proverò purtroppo sono inesperta ancora grazie
<farfalla> glpiana ok me lo legge con vlc però me lo ha diviso in 6 parti leggibili singolarmente
<nannes> lol ha fatto lo split ^^
<DD3my> nannes, online incredibile :D
<DD3my> ciao jester- :)
<jester->  ciao DD3my
<nannes> wè DD3my
<nannes> sono stato un po' occupato nei mesi scorsi
<DD3my> nannes, ho visto ho visto :)
<nannes> ma è da un po' che son tornato, quindi pure tu stai peccando :D
<Fede1> Ciao
<Fede1> volevo sapere se è possibile far riconoscere ad ubuntu uno smartphone che usa android
<Fede1> ho provato oggi .. ma niente
<Fede1> ok .... mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<jester-> Fede1: òa usb  imposgazioni cellofono deve essere in dati
<Fede1> ok
<Fede1> grazie vado a controllare
<jester-> poi lo attacchi e dovrebbe montarlo
<Fede1> grazie molte
<Fede1> forse è per quello
<Fede1> l'i pod però lo riconosce
<Fede1> va beh .. provo al massimo ritorno ciao grazie ancora
<fausto45> dopo l'avanzamento il pannello catalyst non parte e la risoluzione schermo non si può modificare
<fausto45> soluzioni?
<akis24> sera
<miki_> #sane
<miki_> raga potete mettermi in contatto con il team san? ho un problema allo scanner
<miki_> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<akis24> !aiuto | miki_
<ubot-it> miki_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<miki_> vorrei che il mio scanner usb canon lide 70 funzioni, qualcuno sa aiutarmi? sto impazzendo in giro per il web ma sembra che non sia supportato, dato che non sono uno esperto se conoscete qualche soluzione potete aiutarmi? grazie.
<jester-> miki_: se non è supportato e non trovi ildriver linux la logica cosa ti dice?
<akis24> miki_:  infatti non è supportato ..
<miki_> ok allora se potete aiutatemi in altro modo, vi spiego
<miki_> io sono connesso in ufficio tramite una rete wifi
<miki_> riesco a vedere i pc dei miei colleghi ed a stampare con una multifunzione connessa ad un router
<miki_> quello che non riesco a fare è far si che le scansioni con la multifunzione vadano in una cartella del mio pc come invece fanno i miei colleghi con windows
<jester-> miki_: ma lo scanner funza o no
<miki_> riuscite ad aiutarmi? sarebbe un modo per bypassare lo scanner canon usb
<jester-> miki_: non fare casino la stampante è una cosa lo scanner è un'altra
<jester-> lo scanner funza o no
<miki_> è un fotocopiatore ha tutto assieme
<miki_> è un konica minolta c224e
<jester-> si ma sono due periferiche diverse nello stesso scatolo
<jester-> non era canon?
<mibofra_cell> *gestite da app diverse
<miki_> canon è lo scanner usb
<miki_> che ho sul tavolo, konica è invece il fotocopiatore comune
<jester-> miki_: che non va?
<jester-> miki_: e il konica?
<miki_> ripeto: ho uno scanner attaccato al pc via usb della canon mod. lide 70 che non credo sia supportato (non va proprio) e poi ho una fotocopiatrice multifunzione della konica minolta che uso per stampare ma i miei colleghi con windows la usano anche per mandare scansioni tramite il fasciolatore, potre usarla anch'io in questo modo?
<jester-> miki_: con che gui usi il konica
<miki_> gui?
<miki_> sii + semplice
<jester-> eh il programma
<jester-> o scanni con la forza del pensiero
<jester-> xsane?
<miki_> lo uso solo x stampare non riesco a scansionare è questo il punto
<jester-> miki_: installa xsane e prova a vedere se lo trova. se no, non è supportato
<jester-> miki_: pefr linux serve hw compatibile
<miki_> i miei colleghi hanno impostato la scansione su una loro cartella ed un ip loro che il fotocopiatore riconosce e a cui manda i files scansionati
<jester-> miki_: ma se lo scanner konica non funza
<miki_> ho solo bisogno che lo scanner veda una mia cartella nel pc e ci mandi i files che scansiona
<jester-> miki_: ai colleghi funza perché usano winz con installato il relativo driver
<miki_> mmmm
<jester-> miki_: setti la cartella di destinazione in xsane
<jester-> ma se xsane non vede nessuno scanner
<miki_> non credo, penso invece che il pannello di controllo della konica abbia un sistema di riconoscimento dei pc che con linux non funge nel senso che forse è + protetto e non lo fa vedere
<Gianny> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire come mai attraverso un sito web non risco a scrivere nella directory del sito in var/www ?
<Gianny> esempio quando carico una foto in wordpress ecc...
<enzotib> Gianny, è normale
<enzotib> dato che /var/www non appartiene al tuo utente
<seccardo> salve a tutti! ho un piccolo problema con rosegarden.
<jester-> seccardo: rosegarden sarebbe?
<seccardo> jester-: un editor audio midi
<seccardo> jester-: mi uccide l'audio
<jester-> seccardo: materia a me sconosciuta
<Gianny> enzotib: in che senso ? e come faccio a far scrivere?
<seccardo> non importa. :)
<Gianny> enzotib: è apache che non ha i permessi?
<enzotib> Gianny, con sudo nautilus
<Gianny> ebzotib: scuami quindi il comando che devo lanciare sarebbe?
<enzotib> Gianny, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo nautilus
<enzotib> Gianny, si apre una finestra del filemanager in cui sei amministratore e puoi fare tutti i danni che credi
<seccardo> saluto tutti. vado
<Gianny> enzotib: mi dice: (nautilus:3471): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<enzotib> Gianny, ma sei mica collegato in ssh su un server?
<Gianny> enzotib: certo
<Gianny> ubuntu 13.04
<enzotib> Gianny, ah, ho capito, magari me lo dicevi domani
<Gianny> enzotib: scusami.. :)
<enzotib> Gianny, sai usare cp da terminale?
<Gianny> enzotib: penso di si, la copia dei file ecc.?
<enzotib> Gianny, ok, allora fai un cp normale, solo che davanti a cp ci metti sudo
<Gianny> cioè solo "sudo cp" ?
<enzotib> Gianny, sudo cp /path/to/source-file /path/to/destination-dir
<Gianny> enzotib: devo provare a copiare un file ? dentro www ?
<Gianny> enzotib: ok, all'interno di var/www ?
<enzotib> sudo cp filename /var/www
<Gianny> ok.. provo
<enzotib> Gianny, magari ci sono delle alternative più semplici
<enzotib> mi viene in mente mc (midnight-commander)
<enzotib> oppure un client ftp
<Gianny> enzotib: vabbe ma posso cmq accedere normalmente xkè è un disco di rete montato che lo vedo in tutti i modi:windows, ftp, ecc.
<enzotib> Gianny, uhm, allora non sei collegato su un server ssh?
<Gianny> enzotib: si sono collegato su un server ubuntu 13.04 e la directory /var/www/ è montata all'avvio da un NAS esterno
<Gianny> sulla stessa rete locale..
<Gianny> ora attraverso i siti web presenti in var/www non riesco a creare direcotry, scrivere file.. e ricevo i classici errori: Destination folder is not writable or does not exists.
<enzotib> Gianny, collegato sul server, ma collegato da dove?
<Gianny> da un pc con win
<Gianny> attraverso putty
<enzotib> ah, ecco
<Gianny> enzotib: i permessi delle directory dei siti web sono tutti: drwxr-xr-x
<Gianny> e sul nas ho creato l'utente samba e l'utente www-data
<Gianny> ...ma nulla
<enzotib> Gianny, devi usare sudo
<Gianny> enzotib si uso sempre sudo.. ma x qualecomando intndi tu?
<Gianny> l'errore che ricevo è quando sono i siti web, quindi gli script php, ad operare su directory e files..
<jester-> Gianny: il sito web sta dentro a /var/www?
<Gianny> jester: si i siti web sono li
<jester-> aggiungi utonto al gruppo www e web
<jester-> o logga con la pass di root
<Gianny> jester quale utente devo aggiungere a www e web?
<davide___> cia
<davide___> quit
<Delfino1983> ubuntu-it non ha un gruppo su google!?
<Riccardone> Delfino1983: non ancora  :)
<cristian_c> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Riccardone, penso di sì
<Riccardone> si, infatti, ecola https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/109524781852009768346
<Riccardone> mmm ... ci sono SOLO 3019 utenti :)
<Delfino1983> quella e una community
<Delfino1983> io parlavo di google gruppi
<Delfino1983> https://groups.google.com
<cristian_c> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Delfino1983> cristian_c lo so che qua si parla solo di supporto
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, appunto, spostiamoci
<Delfino1983> fatto
<Delfino1983> chiedo umilmente scusa se ho chattato qua sopra
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, nulla di male, solo lasicamo questo spazio per le richieste di supporto
<cristian_c> *lasciamo
<maurizio> Buonasera, non riesco ad installare/attivare i driver per la mia ato hd3450 su kubuntu 13.04,potete aiutarmi)?
<cristian_c> maurizio, perché vuoi fare ciò?
<maurizio> perchè non ho gli effetti attivi, nemmeno le semplici trasparenze nel terminale, e il soft driver aggiuntivi riporta "nessun driver proprietsario disponibile"
<maurizio> cristian_c: perchè non ho gli effetti attivi, nemmeno le semplici trasparenze nel terminale, e il soft driver aggiuntivi riporta "nessun driver proprietsario disponibile"
<cristian_c> maurizio, su unity?
<maurizio> kde
<maurizio> cristian_c: kde
<cristian_c> maurizio, glxinfo | grep render
<maurizio> cristian_c: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<maurizio>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
<maurizio>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<maurizio>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<maurizio>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<maurizio> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5926832/
<hide_> ciao!
<nannes> ciao hide_
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-30
<akis24> giorno
<Riccardone> salve
<akis24> rigiorno
<glpiana> ola
<gian__> ciao, volevo installare file-roller 3.8.1 ma dopo aver dato il comando ./configure e dopo make, mi dice Nessun obiettivo specificato e nessun makefile trovato. Come mai? nel file readme c'è scritto di fare così
<ExPBoy> !file-roller
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'file-roller'
<jester->  gian__ èerchè quello di serie non scmpatta?
<ExPBoy> !info file-roller
<ubot-it> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 291 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<ExPBoy> è nei repo che compili a fare?
<jester-> se ha ubuntu è gia installato di serie
<ExPBoy> si ma lui vuole il 3.8.1
<gian__> alcune volte mi fa fare alcune opzioni come compattare in pacchetti da 1 Gb e altre volte no
<jester-> leggi i files readme e install del sorgente
<ExPBoy> gian__, magari sbagli directory
<ExPBoy> ma mi sa che siamo OT qui per le compilazioni
<gian__> jester-, nel file readme è scritto di dare ./configure, make, make install
<jester-> configure lo fa senza errori?
<jester-> sei nella cartella del sorente?
<jester-> sorgente*
<remix_tj> gian__: intanto leggerei che dice all'ultima riga alla fine di ./configure
<remix_tj> tanto per partire
<jester-> oggià
<gian__> jester-, si configure lo fa senza errori
<remix_tj> gian__: e do' per scontato che tu abbia già installato build-essentials
<jester-> sicuro?
<remix_tj> !info build-essentials
<ubot-it> Package build-essentials does not exist in raring
<remix_tj> !info build-essential
<ubot-it> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<remix_tj> gian__: hai questo pacchetto ^
<gian__> jester-, adesso vedo
<jester-> metti il pacco che dice remix_tj
<gian__> jester-, si il pacchetto c'è
<Anth_89> Salve c'è qualche Italiano in chat?
<jester-> no non ce ne sono
<jester-> siamo tutti crucchi
<Anth_89> Ieri sera ho acquistato un portatile hp con win 8 ma sono tentato di sostituirlo con ubuntu, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> gian__: ridai ./configure e fai vedere le ultima 10 righe nel paste
<gian__> jester-, ok
<jester-> Anth_89: pessima idea sostituire
<Anth_89> perchè?
<gian__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Anth_89: meglio in dula boot che i due sistemi sono alternativi e non sostitutivi
<gian__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928221/
<Anth_89> ma poi per ubuntu avrei solo mezzo hdd
<jester-> gian__: configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found.
<jester-> !info glib-compile-schemas
<ubot-it> Package glib-compile-schemas does not exist in raring
<Anth_89> comunque, sto scaricando ubuntu 13.4 64bit, come faccio ad installare l'iso su pennetta usb?
<jester-> Anth_89: quanto è grande il disco
<gian__> jester-, si l'ho notato, quindi ha problemi nella compilazione?
<jester-> gian__: gli manca una lib che non c'è in raring
<Anth_89> in totale ha 640GB
<jester-> Anth_89: tutto occupato da winz?
<Anth_89> il pc nuovo non l'ho ancora acceso
<Anth_89> c'è solo winzozz 8
<ExPBoy> si chiama windows
<jester-> Anth_89: se non hai ancora acceso cìme fai a sapere come è messo l'hd
<jester-> Anth_89: comunque in installazione scegli installa accanto a winz
<Anth_89> ok
<ExPBoy> ha uefi?
<jester-> ti fa ridurre la partiziobe wibz e ci frocca su ubuntu
<Anth_89> so che ha 640gb poichè c'è scritto nelle caratteristiche
<jester-> ExPBoy: in teoria dovrebbe arrabgiarsi l'installer
<ExPBoy> sperem
<jester-> se no userà poi il tool
<Anth_89> Jester la mia domanda principale è come installo l'iso su pennetta invece che su cd?
<jester-> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usb win
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb win'
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<gian__> jester-, ok grazie ciao
<Anth_89> grazie
<jester-> !installazione | Anth_89
<ubot-it> Anth_89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Anth_89> ok grazie
<Anth_89> ultime 2 domande
<jester-> Anth_89: prova prima il sistema senza installarlo cosi vedi se ti va tutto mitica wifi in primis
<Anth_89> dato che il pc nasce con win 8, sto facendo bene a scaricare la versione 64bit?
<jester-> perché a differna che su winz non tutto l'arware funza
<Anth_89> ok
<jester-> Anth_89: 64 bit va bene
<Anth_89> ok grazie
<eugenio_> buongiorno, non riesco a vedere periferiche USB in una virtualbox (guest winzoz)
<eugenio_> qualcuno sa darmi una dritta?
<jester-> eugenio_: versione di vbox?
<eugenio_> jester-, 4.2.16
<dod> o/
<jester-> eugenio_: hai installato le exstension e i tools e poi abilitato le usb nel setup della virtuale?
<eugenio_> extention e guest addiction installe
<eugenio_> installed
<jester-> eugenio_: abilitate nel setup?
<jester-> eugenio_: ti si aggiunto al gruppo viboxusers?
<eugenio_> jester-, poi nelle impostazioni della macchina ho abilitato il controller usb, e aggiunto un filtro vuoto
<jester-> filtro?
<eugenio_> jester-, si, utente eugenio in vboxuser (group)
<jester-> eugenio_: dovrebbero andare
<jester-> se non le cattura l'host
<eugenio_> infatt
<eugenio_> infatti secondo me è li il pr
<jester-> nei menu compaiono?
<jester-> centra nada il pc
<eugenio_> jester-, ? che intendi?
<jester-> piuttosto il filtro vuoto che è
<jester-> eugenio_: nei menu ci dovrebberoi essere le periferiche
<eugenio_> jester-, quaali menu?
<jester-> quelli della finestra della vm
<eugenio_> ah
<eugenio_> ok, tra i dispositivi USB ne compaiono un paio, che non sono quello che ho inserito nel plug
<jester-> eugenio_: ping?
<jester-> filtro e ping?
<jester-> mi sa che fai casino
<eugenio_> jester-, mm forse, non ti seguo
<jester-> eugenio_: nei dispositivi le hai abilitate?
<eugenio_> jester-, no
<jester-> li vede le usb del pc
<eugenio_> (non hanno il segno di spunta)
<jester-> se non le abiliti è normale chenon le vede
<eugenio_> in realtà sono una la periferica bluetooth
<eugenio_> e l'altra laa schedina gsm
<eugenio_> ovvero il modem per la scheda gsm
<eugenio_> ma io queste due non le voglio vedere...
<eugenio_> o meglio ora non mi interessa
<eugenio_> mi interessa che se inserisco una semplice pen drive mi venga visualizzato il contenuto in winzoz
<jester-> eugenio_: nel setup di vbox la hai abilitate o no e che centra un filtro vuoto
<eugenio_> jester-, non le ho abilitate, il filtro vuoto boh...lo posso levare
<jester-> eugenio_:abilitale e togli il filtro
<eugenio_> jester-, allora, ho abilitato le due periferiche, e tolto il filtro
<eugenio_> e riavviato il guest
<eugenio_> mi chiede di installare i driver per il bluetooth (che non è inserito in nessun plug usb, è interno)
<eugenio_> (così come l'altra periferica, che sarebbe il modem per schedina gsm)
<eugenio_> jester-, temo che il prob possa derivare dall'host ubuntu, in quanto inserendo una pen usb non viene vista
<jester-> eugenio_: non viene vista anche von vbox chiuso?
<Guest20083> CHIEDO AIUTU NON RIESCO A CONFIGURARE LA STAMPANTE MULTIFUNZIONE BROTHER DCP-J315W
<eugenio_> jester-, sembra proprio cosi
<eugenio_> jester-, direi che a questo punto è un problema usb di ubuntu
<Guest20083> QUALCUNO MI PUÒ AIUTARE
<jester-> Guest20083: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.htmlù
<jester-> !maiuscolo | Guest20083
<ubot-it> Guest20083: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Guest20083> ok scusa non sapevo
<Guest20083> come posso risolvere il mio problema
<Guest20083> con la stampante
<jester-> Guest20083: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html pigli il driver e lo installi e poi cerca di prendere hw linux compatibile
<eugenio_> Guest20083, hai cups?
<jester-> cups c'è di serie
<Guest20083> non sono pratico di ubuntu ma sono già andata a prendere il draiver ma non istalla
<jester-> Guest20083: che file è
<Guest20083> il sito che mi hai dato sono già stato e ho scaricato ma non funziona
<jester-> Guest20083: .deb ?
<Guest20083> non capisco
<jester-> o .rpm
<jester-> Guest20083: l'estensione del file che hai scaricato è .deb o .rpm
<Guest20083> e deb
<jester-> Guest20083: come lo hai installato
<Guest20083> lui apre software center in automatico
<Guest20083> e da li che mi fa scaricare
<eugenio_> jester-, questo è l'output di lsusb, http://dpaste.com/1322865/ , considera che ho una penna usb inserita
<eugenio_> proprio non vede quello che inserisco
<jester-> Guest20083: ma lo ha installato o dato errore
<jester-> eugenio_: proprio non vede le porte
<jester-> eugenio_: hai ancora winz?
<Guest20083> non ma fa istallare chiede sempre di essere istallato parte il programma di istallazzione poi non istalla nulla
<eugenio_> jester-, sono uscito e chiuso vbox
<jester-> Guest20083: in automatico scaricando il file .rpm non chide nulla
<eugenio_> sto lavorando con ubuntu (12.10)
<jester-> Guest20083: dove lo hai messo
<jester-> eugenio_: non vede le porte
<eugenio_> jester-, vedo
<Guest20083> jester non puoi provare a fare tu
<jester-> eugenio_: o sono ciucche o hai il sistema a buone donne
<jester-> Guest20083: dove è il file
<eugenio_> jester-, :-((((
<jester-> eugenio_: winz ce l'hai ancora?
<eugenio_> si
<jester-> Guest20083: lo hai scaricato dove
<jester-> eugenio_: vai in winz e vedi se funzano
<eugenio_> ok, dammi qualche min che riavvio
<Guest20083> credo che sta nel download
<jester-> se funzano in winz hai ubuntu ciucca
<jester-> Guest20083: credi?  apri il filemanager e controlla
<Guest20083> no ce
<jester-> equivalente di explora risorse di winz
<Guest20083> cosa faccio
<jester-> Guest20083: si che c'è
<jester-> Guest20083: vai a vedefe dove hai scaricatoil file
<Guest20083> non ce nulla
<Guest20083> da nessuna parte
<jester-> Guest20083: riscaricalo e salvalo invece di aprirlo
<Guest20083> ok
<jester-> quello giusto nè
<Guest20083> fatto ora che faccio
<jester-> Guest20083: dove lo hai messo
<Guest20083> sta nei fail di scarico
<jester-> Guest20083: nome file?
<Guest20083> deb
<jester-> Guest20083: prendi per u culu? nome completo
<Guest20083> dove lo vado a leggere
<Guest20083> il nome completo
<Guest20083> io purtroppo e la prima volta che uso ubuntu 13.4
<jester-> Guest20083: dove hai messo il file usando il file managfer
<jester-> Guest20083: è come winz preciso cambia solo il programma per pacioccare
<jester-> devi usare nautilus
<jester-> cartella home
<jester-> ce l'hai sulla barra a sinistra
<jester-> Guest20083: e guardare in scaricati per esempio
<Guest20083> sta nei scaricati
<jester-> Guest20083: apri un terminale
<Guest20083> cosa e un terminale
<jester-> madu
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> ci si dovrebbe informare prima di mettere un qualcosa
<Guest20083> hai raggio ma non conosco nessuno
<Guest20083> perche ubuntu e molto diverso da windo
<jester-> Guest20083: linux è diverso
<jester-> Guest20083: lo hai trovato il terminale?
<Guest20083> no
<jester-> Guest20083: e non sostituisce winz ma è alternativa
<jester-> Guest20083: clicca il logo in cima alla barra che si apre la dash e poi nella ricerca scrivi; terminale
<Guest20083> ok ora o trovato cosa faccio
<Guest20083> e tipo come il dos
<Guest20083> scermata nera
<Guest20083> e vero?
<jester-> Guest20083: scrivi cd Scaricati e dai enter
<jester-> Guest20083: nome dle file scaricato?
<Guest20083> mi dice fail o directori non esiste
<jester-> Guest20083: è in italiano o in inglese ilsistema
<Guest20083> italiano
<jester-> cd Scaricati
<jester-> scrivi bene con la S maiuscola
<Guest20083> ok cosa faccio ora
<Guest20083> metto il codice
<jester-> Guest20083: aspetto sempre di sapere il nome del file
<Guest20083> se faccio copie e incolla funziona
<jester-> Guest20083: ????
<Guest20083> il nome di quale fail devo scrivere
<jester-> Guest20083: se vai per i cazzi tuoi puoi tranquillamente lasciare il canale
<jester-> Guest20083: e 7 il nome del file che hai scaricato
<Guest20083> no ora ti scrivo quello che leggo poi mi dici se va bene non devi offenderti aiutami
<Guest20083> dcpj315wlpr-1.1.3-1 i386.deb
<Guest20083> questo e quello che ho scaricato
<Guest20083> ci sei jester
<jester-> Guest20083: hai sistema a 64 bit o a 32
<Guest20083> 64
<jester-> allora serve il driver amd64 non i386
<Guest20083> dove lo perndo
<jester-> sul sito se c'è
<Guest20083> no ce solo quello
<Guest20083> che ti o scritto
<Guest20083> tu per caso sei andato a vedere
<jester-> proviamo; sudo dpkg -i dcpj315wlpr-1.1.3-1 i386.deb
<Guest20083> devo scrivere sul terminale
<jester-> Guest20083: i chiede la pass che digiterai senza vederla
<jester-> e dove se no
<Guest20083> ok
<jester-> darò errore
<jester-> darà*
<Guest20083> mi dice che non esiste nel archivio
<jester-> Guest20083: chiudi e riapri il terminale
<jester-> Guest20083: cd Scaricati
<jester-> proviamo; sudo dpkg -i dcpj315wlpr-1.1.3-1 i386.deb
<Guest20083> sempre uguale da errore
<jester-> proviamo; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Guest20083> jester alle 22:30 ti trovo fra un po devo andare al lavoro
<Guest20083> sta funzionando
<Guest20083> ora che faccio a funzionato
<jester-> Guest20083: se il nome non è esatto dice logicamente che non c'è
<jester-> Guest20083: sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest20083> fatto ora
<jester-> Guest20083: poi installi la stampante, i verbi li mettiamo a posto domani
<jester-> Guest20083: che lavoro fai?
<Guest20083> lavoro alla sangalli vetro
<Guest20083> funziona
<jester-> Guest20083: paese?
<Guest20083> manfredonia
<Guest20083> sei registrato su skype
<jester-> nu
<jester-> vado a pranzo
<Guest20083> lo scanner non mi funziona
<Guest20083> solo la stampante
<Guest20083> ok alle 22.30 ci sei sul terminale
<Guest20083> alle 22:30 ci sei
<akis24> Guest20083:  jester-  è a pranzo ..
<GianArb> ciao!
<GianArb> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu, non capisco come mai funziona tutto ma non mi appare più la barra laterale del menu
<GianArb> utilizzo gnome
<GianArb> ho anche appena reinstallato il sistema senza formattare da live ubuntu
<GianArb> eppure ancora non appare, ho solo lo sfondo.. idee?
<enzotib> GianArb, intendi gnome-shell?
<chiara_> qualcuno sa consigliarmi un programma per comporre un video avento file avi?
<glpiana> chiara_, un file avi è già un video
<glpiana> chiara_, che devi fare?
<chiara_> devo assemblare tutti i 6file e farne un dvd senza interruzzioni
<Riccardone> Pinnacle 8 per win :)
<glpiana> chiara_, sei la stessa persona che ieri voleva esportare un video che venisse letto da vlc?
<chiara_> si esatto
<glpiana> chiara_, magari potevi già durante l'esportazione dargli un formato adatto per essere messo su un dvd
<glpiana> chiara_, tu hai bisogno und dvd-video? o semplicemente usi un dvd come supporto su cui mettere un avi?
<chiara_> dovrei creare un dvd video da poter visualizzare a casa xò senza dover sciegliere file singolo , vorrei vederlo come un film dvd
<glpiana> chiara_, allora io ti consiglierei di fare un pasos indietro, tornare alla fase di esportazione e scegliere come formato mpeg2 o qualsiasi proposta il programma ti faccia per avere un formato compatibile con un dvd
<glpiana> chiara_, poi per farne un dvd video puoi usare devede
<glpiana> !devede
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'devede'
<glpiana> chiara_, lo trovi sul software center
<chiara_> ah ok grazie mille ci provo allora purtroppo sono alle prime armi :-)
<glpiana> chiara_, in realtà se non puoi tornare alla fase di esportazione puoi comunque usare devede con i file che hai a disposizione ora
<eugenio_> jester-, sorry for the delay
<eugenio_> winzoz on reboot had to install many update....
<eugenio_> but I can say that on winzoz usb devices work
<eugenio_> jester-, here in ubuntu usb doesn't work
<glpiana> eugenio_, perchè scrivi in inglese?
<eugenio_> glpiana, scusa, mi son distratto
<glpiana> :)
<eugenio_> avevo altri canali
<eugenio_> con conversazioni in inglese...sorry
<eugenio_> glpiana, ho un problema con 12.10, non mi riconosce device usb!!
<glpiana> eugenio_, che kernel stai usando? (uname -a)
<eugenio_> 3.5.0-37
<eugenio_> -generic
<glpiana> eugenio_, prova ad aggiornare il sistema
<eugenio_> glpiana, non vrrei...
<eugenio_> vorrei
<glpiana> eugenio_, da terminale: sudo apt-get update     e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> eugenio_, perchè no?
<eugenio_> volevo tenere questa versione per un pò...
<glpiana> eugenio_, non ti ho detto di cambiare versione
<eugenio_> glpiana, ma il dist-upgrade mi cambia versione della distro, mi fa passare alla 13.04
<eugenio_> no?
<glpiana> no
<eugenio_> che mi cambia?
<glpiana> eugenio_, che il sistema viene aggiornato, ti aggiorna il kernel e magari con quello attualmente a disposizione le usb funzionano
<eugenio_> glpiana, ok ok, di nuovo sorry, se non modifico i apt/sources.conf non aggiorna alla distribuzione più aggiornata
<glpiana> esatto
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, ma parli delle usb nelle vbox?
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, si, ma ho visto che anche sull'host non funzionano
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<glpiana> ah parli di vbox?
<glpiana> <eugenio_> glpiana, ho un problema con 12.10, non mi riconosce device usb!!
<eugenio_> glpiana, fatto ma non c'è niente da aggiornare
<glpiana> non si capiva
<eugenio_> glpiana, il prob è nato da vbox, ma poi lavorando sulla cosa noto che anche l'host, e quindi ubuntu non riconosce gli usb, quindi credo che prima debba risolvere questo problema
<eugenio_> per poi risolvere anche in vbox
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, hai un hub o le porte dirette?
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, ho porte sul laptop
<ExPBoy> e non ne funziona nemmeno una?
<eugenio_> no
<ExPBoy> allora mi sa che non è colpa di ubuntu
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, le porte funzionano, in quanto le ho testate boottano con winzoz
<ExPBoy> si chiama windows
<eugenio_> si quello
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, apri un terminale e digita lsusb
<ExPBoy> poi metti tutto su pastebin e vediamo
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928741/
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> hai 8 porte usb?
<eugenio_> beh no, il laptop ne ha solo 2
<ExPBoy> quindi hai un hub
<eugenio_> neanche
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, idee?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> non capisco vedo 8 porte e tu mi dici che ne hai 2
<ExPBoy> chiedo se hai un hub e mi dici di no quindi non so aiutarti
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, è la verità...il mio laptop ha solo 2 prese...giuro, nessun hub attaccato
<ExPBoy> non ne dubito sono io che non capisco
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, strana però questa cosa...
<eugenio_> glpiana, tu idee?
<eugenio_> jester-, tu idee?
<glpiana> eugenio_, spiegami prima bene. stiamo parlando delle usb del pc "fisico"?
<eugenio_> esatto
<glpiana> eugenio_, a me non torna che tu non abbia aggiornamenti per il kernel
<eugenio_> glpiana, dunque nel mio laptop ho un dual boot, win e ubuntu
<eugenio_> con win le usb funzionano
<eugenio_> con ubuntu no
<eugenio_> in particolare quando avvio ubuntu ho vbox con un guest win...che non vede le usb a sua volta, ho pensato che il problema fosse a monte, cioè su ubuntu, infaatti anche qui non funzionano...
<eugenio_> ho fatto il dist-upgrade ma non trova pacchetti da aggiornare
<eugenio_> glpiana, questo è quanto...
<ExPBoy> ma hai dato apt-get upgrade?
<ExPBoy> ops update
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, si
<ExPBoy> scusa
<ExPBoy> apt-get update
<eugenio_> si
<ExPBoy> ecco un'altra cosa strana dovrebbe trovarti aggiornamenti kernel
<ExPBoy> bho
<eugenio_> ExPBoy, avro la distro sbanbagiata... :-(((
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, hai per caso messo ppa ?
<glpiana> eugenio_, vai nell eimpostazioni dei server di apt tramite software center o gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> eugenio_, come server scegli garr o fastbull tra quelli italiani e poi riprova
<eugenio_> anche con fastbull non trova nulla di nuovo
<glpiana> eugenio_, passami l'output del comando: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<eugenio_> glpiana, ho provato per scrupolo anche quelli garr
<glpiana> !paste | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928807/
<glpiana> eugenio_, usi i repository proposed
<glpiana> eugenio_, e se non sei uno sviluppatore non è proprio il caso di usarli
<glpiana> ma controllliamo: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic
<eugenio_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928819/
<glpiana> no, ho detto una michiata
<glpiana> :D
<glpiana> eugenio_, domanda. ho visto l'output di lsusb. ora come sei collegato? in wifi con la chiavetta usb?
<eugenio_> wifi
<glpiana> eugenio_, wifi interno o con la chiavetta usb?
<eugenio_> interno
<glpiana> ah no, è un bluetooth quello
<eugenio_> si infatti
<glpiana> eugenio_, hai un mouse usb?
<eugenio_> l'altro è la webcam dell' laptop
<eugenio_> no...per altro mi si è rotto
<eugenio_> :-((
<eugenio_> vado di touch pad
<glpiana> eugenio_, che altre periferiche usb hai a portata di mano?
<eugenio_> ho una drive
<eugenio_> pen drive usb
<glpiana> eugenio_, attaccala e poi scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<eugenio_> glpiana, non mi chiedere perchè....ho inserito e si è aperta la cartella del pendrive....
<eugenio_> cmq
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> eugenio_, quinid le usb funzionano. ora passiamo a vbox
<glpiana> eugenio_, anzitutto nella configurazione della macchina virtuale hai attivato le usb?
<ExPBoy> eugenio_, è da stamattina che dici che non vanno :)
<glpiana> eugenio_, punto secondo, hai installato l'extension pack?
<glpiana> eugenio_, infine, sulla macchina virtuale, hai installato le guest addition?
<eugenio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928838/
<eugenio_> glpiana, installato tutto
<glpiana> eugenio_, virtualbox l'hai preso da software center?
<eugenio_> glpiana, scusa se insisto, non capisco come mai fino ad ora anon andava nulla...mi chiedi di inserire la pen drive, che ovviamaente avevo provato stamani, e va...
<glpiana> eugenio_, perchè mi sto concentrando :D
 * mibofra_cell suggerisce a glpiana di fargli usare XEN o almeno qemu ed una delle tante UI per qemu
<eugenio_> glpiana, sto avviando vbox, che ha sia guest addon che extension pack
<eugenio_> scommetto va....
<eugenio_> infatti va
<eugenio_> glpiana,
<eugenio_> provo a riavviare
<glpiana> eugenio_, ok
<eugenio_> glpiana, ho capito
<glpiana> cosa?
<eugenio_> glpiana, ho capito cos'è te mi devi dire il motivo o se c'è un modo per ovviare
<glpiana> eugenio_, appunto ti chiedo cosa
<eugenio_> glpiana, ho capito che se il mio laptop è su batteria la pen drive non viene riconosciuta, se attacco il filo della corrente vede al volo che è attaccata una penna e apre la cartella di default.....questo fa si che anche in vbox succede la stessa cosa....con filo attaccato posso scegliere tra i device usb da far collegare al guest...
<eugenio_> glpiana, ignoro il motivo però...questioni energetiche deduco...
<glpiana> eugenio_, boh, non ho mai sentito di comportamenti del genere
<eugenio_> glpiana, giuro
<eugenio_> glpiana, son curioso a questo punto se dipende dalla carica della batteria...
<eugenio_> glpiana, se è scarica magari non ce la fa usb a essere usata...
<glpiana> eugenio_, fai delle prove e vedi
<eugenio_> glpiana, ?!?!?!?!?!?!??!
<eugenio_> glpiana, bah
<eugenio_> glpiana, sicuro non è niente di impostato nella gestione del risparmio energetico
<eugenio_> glpiana, dipende cmq da ubuntu...
<enzotib> eugenio_, che hai laptop-mode-tools installato?
<eugenio_> enzotib, si
<Riccardone> eugenio_: ahi ahi ahi
<enzotib> eugenio_, potrebbe essere quello
<Riccardone> laptop-mode-tools a me ammazza il mouse wi-fi ... non funziona proprio :(
<eugenio_> enzotib, quindi? tolgo???
<enzotib> eugenio_, si può anche configurare per non disabilitare le usb quando non sono usate, ma non ce l'ho sottomano per verificare dove si imposta
<eugenio_> enzotib, quindi suggerisci di rimuovere --purge
<bror> ciao a tutti,  ho 2 mini problemi, credo molto stupidi
<enzotib> eugenio_, aspetta un attimo
<enzotib> eugenio_, per il momento: sudo service laptop-mode stop
<enzotib> eugenio_, e vedi se così funziona anche a batteria
<bror> 1 ho cambiato l'hostname del dominio, da quel momento sono obbligato all'avvio di ubuntu ad usare startx per avere la gui, l'altro è che sotto "interfaces" non ho la voce ETH0 ma cmq sono connesso al router a automaticamente riesco ad avere un indirizzo in dhcp, ho provato a configurare la eth0 manualmente ma cosi facendo non funziona.. :(
<enzotib> bror, dove hai cambiato l'hostname?
<Riccardone> bror : ifconfig
<Riccardone> bror: coem fai ad avere l'indirizzo DHCP se non hai eth0 ? vai in WiFi ?
<Riccardone> *come
<bror> nono
<bror> ho una connessione via cavo
<bror> se faccio ifconfing compare eth0 e loopback 0
<bror> ma dentro interfaces c'è configurata unicamente lo0 in auto o.O
<rob77> ...
<Riccardone> allora hai eth0 :)
<enzotib> bror, network manager non usa il file /etc/network/interfaces
<bror> ah, allora come posso modificare le impostazioni di rete  ? (scusate ma sono totalmente inesperto )
<eugenio_> enzotib, niente, anche stoppando il servizio se stacco la corrente non accedo ad usb, come riattacco la corrente apre subito la dir
<bror> scusate intendevo il dominio non l'hostname, scusate ancora
<enzotib> eugenio_, allora non so, magari prova a rimuovere il pacchetto, riavviare e vedi se cambia qualcosa, nella peggiore delle ipotesi il pacchetto puoi sempre rimetterlo
<rob77> ciao a tutti e scusate... prima volta qui e irromperò nel mezzo di una discussione che sicuramente non c'entrerà un caxxo con quello che sto per chiedervi... ma potrò aspettare :-)  appena installato xubuntu su un aspireone... sento l'audio da qualsiasi fonte a scatti/singhiozzi... terrificante... aiuto...
<enzotib> bror, tasto destro sull'icona di rete nel pannello, modifica, etc.etc.
<eugenio_> enzotib, ok...
<enzotib> bror, la domanda resta, come hai cambiato il dominio?
<mibofra_cell> rob77 tipo a scatti di 3 secondi?
<bror> ricordavo con hostname -f ma ripetendo il comando non và lol
<rob77> ciao! no... un tremolio continuo... come se fosse un'interferenza... (la stessa cosa mi capita con xp se, ad esempio, durante la riproduzione audio/video con cassa wireless collegata , ogni operazione sul pc interferiva e come risultato dava questo audio tremolante e incomprensibile)...
<enzotib> bror, ma hai riavviato dopo questa modifica al dominio, comunque tu l'abbia fatta?
<bror> si
<enzotib> bror, cat /etc/hostname
<bror> root@Learning:/home# cat /etc/hostname
<bror> Learning
<bror> (cosi l'ho chiamato)
<bror> root@Learning:/home#
<mibofra_cell> rob77 la puoi far una prova? Riproduci un video/audio nettendo un dito in una porta jack (a toccar i contatti), per verificare non sia veramente una interferenza :))
<enzotib> bror, domainname
<rob77> asp provo
<bror> nulla.. (none)
<enzotib> bror, ma sei sicuro di aver cambiato qualcosa, e che questo sia collegato al malfunzionamento di X ?
<bror> l'unica cosa che ho cambiato eè stata questa e stop
<Riccardone> bror: prima come si chiamava il dominio ?
<enzotib> bror, eh, e se magari ti ricordi esattamente cosa hai fatto...
<bror> prima avevo bror@system-etc-etc# ora invece bror@learning
<enzotib> bror, quindi hai cambiato l'host non il dominio
<Riccardone> bror: ma sei in root-shell adesso ?
<bror> aesso si
<bror> si ho cambiato l'host
<enzotib> bror, cat /etc/hosts e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | bror
<ubot-it> bror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bror> iFirefox non riesce a contattare il server paste.ubuntu.com.   . LOL
<rob77> nulla... ho provato a coprire ma niente... succede davvero sia che riproduca musica dal pc, sia che guardi video su youtube o in streaming che sia... inoltre sto usando linux da due gg e sono davvero incapace....... ^__^'
<baol> per il dominio no basta mettere .cavolii.it al host name?
<mibofra_cell> rob77 anche da cuffie ?
<rob77> si
<baol> Riccardone per il dominio no basta mettere aggiungere .cavolii.it al host name?
<mibofra_cell> rob77 hai mic in giro?
<rob77> penso il problema sia relativo alla scheda audio... MA NON RIESCO A CAPIRE COME ACCEDERVI!!
<Riccardone> baol: eh ?
<rob77> NO NESSUN MIC
<Riccardone> rob77: sudo alsamix
<mibofra_cell> Non gridare :P
<neramarea> sera. qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi a far vedere una canon mx 395 come scanner a ubuntu 13.04?
<rob77>  :-)))
<enzotib> !qualcuno | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928985/
<Riccardone> neramarea: 'far vedere', magari se lo metti davanti al monitor ...
<mibofra_cell> rob77 ho usi le impostazioni audio (le trovi sotto impostazioni di sistema) o alsamixer -V all o da installare a parte pavucontrol
<mibofra_cell> *alsamixer -V all è un comando da dare in un emulatore di terminale :))
<Riccardone> neramarea: collegamento USB ?
<enzotib> bror, cambia anche la seconda riga di questo file con il nuovo nome
<bror> ah
<neramarea> sì, Riccardone
<neramarea> stampa, ma come scanner non va
<Riccardone> neramarea: se lo accendi non ti compare il wizard per l'installazione ?
<mibofra_cell> Che driver usi neramarea?
<bror> fatto
<neramarea> quelli canon per mx390
<enzotib> bror, riavvia
<Riccardone> bror: riavvia adesso
<mibofra_cell> neramarea per linux forniti in dotazione
<Riccardone> neramarea: in fase di installazione, hai per caso usato quelli di Gutenprint ?
<neramarea> no
 * mibofra_cell va a cercare i driver open adatti che dovrebbe averli visti...
<baol> Riccardone  era una semplice domanda
<Riccardone> neramarea: vedi qui : ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=542130
<Riccardone> baol: infatti non ho capito la domanda :) ?
<neramarea> Riccardone pagina non trovata?
<baol> non fa niente magari googlo un pò
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> baol, che problema hai?
<Riccardone> baol: non ho capito sinceramente la tua domanda :)
<enzotib> baol, il domain name lo puoi impostare nel DNS server, che non è sotto il tuo controllo
<enzotib> baol, e ovviamente serve un ip statico
<enzotib> c'è un comando domainname ma riguarda YP/NIS
<enzotib> YP = yellow pages, roba di rete di Sun Solaris, se ricordo bene
<mibofra_cell> neramarea vedi qui : http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon
<bror> nada :( è cambiato che ora ho "Ubuntu 12.10 Learning" ma devo cmq usare startx
<enzotib> bror, la questione dello startx secondo me non è legata al problema dell'hostname
<bror> potrebbe anche essere mmmm ho fatto caso ad una cosa
<bror> ieri ero connesso via ssh a ubuntu
<bror> facendo restart ho fatto caso che mi dava la schermata di log in senza fare startx...
<Riccardone> bror: hai guardato i log ?
<enzotib> bror, sudo service lightdm status
<Riccardone> probabilmente hai qualche problema in fase di lancio ..
<Riccardone> se dai il comando startx parte il DE ?
<akis24> ciao
<bror> argh un secondo che purtroppo ho anche un altro annoso problema, che ogni cavolo di volta che loggo devo uscire rientrare per far funzionare il mouse
<lucapt> salve a  tutti ieri ho scaricato l'utima versione di ubuntu ma dopo aver spento il pc e riavviato col dvd inserito  tenta di leggerlo ma non va sapete  aiutarmi?
<Riccardone> lucapt: in che senso ? il SO si carica ?
<Riccardone> o devi finire l'installazione ?
<lucapt> no  non fa niente rimane l'ampeggiante i trattino a schermo nero
<lucapt> ed ho provato su atro pc stessa cosa
<rob77> ho provato ad accedere alla scheda audio senza ottenere risutati, e pavucontrol risulta già installato...
<bror> ok rieccomi, scusate quale comando avevate richiesto?
<Riccardone> lucapt: allora il CD/DVD è danneggiato :(
<lucapt> lho rifatto stessa cosa...
<Riccardone> lucapt: toglilo dal lettore e avvia il SO ...
<lucapt> il so cosa sarebbe non sono molto ferrato
<gian__> Ciao, come posso creare un archivio con file zippati di 4 Gb ognuno?
<cristian_c> gian__, su quale partizione?
<cristian_c> che tipo di partizione
<enzotib> bror, sudo service lightdm status
<lucapt> riccardone ci sei?
<bror> pastebin
<bror> pastebin!
<Riccardone> lucapt: si, ma non ti capisco scusa ...
<Riccardone> lucapt: non ho capito che problema hai ...
<cristian_c> !paste | bror
<ubot-it> bror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929042/
<gian__> cristian_c, in pratica ho molte foto e altri file per me importanti che da un disco ex di 400 Gb ntfs vorrei portare su dvd
<bror> @Cristian_c ps: sto aggiornado ubuntu alle veriosne 13 nel frattempo
<lucapt> volevo installare ubuntu ma non funziona co dvd
<cristian_c> bror, non ho seguito, a chi volevi pastare?
<bror> a me che non ricordavo il link :D
<cristian_c> gian__, l'unica è fare una prova con una copia
<cristian_c> di file > 4 GB
<cristian_c> e sacrificare un supporto
<cristian_c> oppure con tante copie
<gian__> In che senso una copia, direttamente su dvd?
<cristian_c> bror, lol
<bror> @enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929042/
<cristian_c> gian__, sì, ho sbagliato :P
<bror> ps: per evidanzare un nome in chat devo usare @nome right?
<enzotib> bror, ma sei entrato con startx?
<bror> si
<gian__> cristian_c, su dvd funziona, ma volevo zippare con grandezza 4 gb e poi mettere su dvd
<enzotib> bror, pgrep -fl X
<bror> enzotib: k moment
<Riccardone> lucapt: prova con USB live ...
<checco86> ciao a tutti
<bror> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929060/
<bror> enzotib: nel frattempo sto aggiorndo alla versione 13.04 credo a momenti finisca
<cristian_c> !chi | bror
<ubot-it> bror: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> bror, prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> gian__, non ti resta che provare
<checco86> ho un problema: kb3 non masterizza i dvd, alla fine del processo mi dice operazione completata e poi quando reinserisco il dvd nel pc mi esce "disco vuoto"
<lucapt> riccardone:  provero' pero' non capisco ho rifatto 3 volte il dvd ma non funziona anche su un atro pc
<bror> enzotib: no lol
<gian__> cristian_c, scusa, ma provare cosa
<cristian_c> checco86, strano, k3b non sbaglia mia un colpo
<Riccardone> lucapt: hai verificato l'hash del file ?
<checco86> hihihih ma che cavolo ne so
<cristian_c> gian__, a farlo direttamente, tanto non si rovinano gli originali
<Riccardone> magari hai scaricato una ISO danneggiata ...
<cristian_c> *mai
<Riccardone> k3b grosso software ...
<lucapt> riccardone:  no non so cosa sia ho solo scaricato immagine e masterizzato piu volte
<checco86> si ma non vedo tracce nel dvd masterizzato controluce, sembra proprio che non masterizzi,,,
<cristian_c> checco86, aspé, ma che opzioni hai usato?
<checco86> cioe?
<cristian_c> non è che hai usato la simulazione di scrittura?
<cristian_c> lol
<checco86> no no
<Riccardone> lucapt: verifica l'hash del file prima di masterizzare, senno 'sprechi' un CD/DVD ...
<checco86> strano vero???
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> checco86, mai avuto un dvd/cd rovinato da k3b
<checco86> guarda una cosa cosa non me la spiego
<checco86> come faccio a capire se masterizza..??? lo guardi in controluce per vedere se ha scritto il disco, (vecchio trucco) ma non scrive neanche,,,
<cristian_c> checco86, dovrebbe esserci un log
<cristian_c> raggiungibile direttamente dalla gui a fine scrittura
<lucapt> riccardone: non so cosa sia 'hash  comunque ho nero per masterizzare e fa tutto da solo perche' e' un'immagine
<checco86> ve lo posto dopo che riprovo a masterizzare???
<Riccardone> lucapt: si, ma devi essere sicuro che quello che asterizzi sia veramente quello che ti serve, come fai a capire se la ISO che masterizzi non è corrotta, perchè magari in download è stata scritta male su disco ?
<Riccardone> *masterizzi
<cristian_c> checco86, l'avevi chiuso?
<lucapt> riccardone:  credo sia corretta l'ho scaricata 2 volte dal sito
<cristian_c> lucapt, controlla
<Riccardone> lucapt: ok. dal sito che l'hai scaricata è presente anche un file .md5 ?
<lucapt> no
<Riccardone> verifica che la stringa di quel file sia identica all'hash del file scaricato
<checco86> si avevo chiuso il programma, leggevo il log, non so se si riesce a recuperarlo
<cristian_c> !md5 | lucapt
<ubot-it> lucapt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Riccardone> lucapt: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop in basso a destra c'è la voce 'controlla l'impronta', segui lì ...
<cristian_c> checco86, non saprei, io l'ho sempre letto dall'interfaccia
<lucapt> ok grazie
<cristian_c> grafica
<cristian_c> checco86, ma il dvd l'hai bruciato?
<checco86> ok ok vediamo di fare un altra prova e poi vi mostro il log
<Riccardone> lucapt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Verifica_dell.27impronta
<checco86> cioe? bruciato?
<cristian_c> checco86, è inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> se non hai masterizzato, puoi riprovare con lo stesso supporto
<cristian_c> -è
<checco86> si si ho fatto un paio di prove ma nulla
<cristian_c> che dice?
<checco86> non funge nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<checco86> dice che il dvd è vuoto
<cristian_c> normale
<cristian_c> tutti i dvd vergini sono vuoti
<cristian_c> mica sono pieni XD
<checco86> ihihihi
<checco86> proviamo un altra masterizzazione,con un nuovo dvd,,, magari quello è diffettos, ma la vedo difficile,,,
<checco86> poi un altra cosa strana appena metto il dvd vergine, parte kb3 , e mi appare un messaggio, impossibile aprire il documento,,,
<cristian_c> checco86, che marca è?
<cristian_c> checco86, strambo, posta una foto
<checco86> verbatim
<cristian_c> ahhhhhh
<cristian_c> dvdcacca
<cristian_c> però verbatim mi sembra migliorata
<checco86> magari sono una cagata i dvd??
<checco86> come posto la foto???
<enzotib> !imagebin | checco86
<ubot-it> checco86: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<checco86> ok ok  tnk
<checco> ciao a tutti...
<checco> sono tornato ,, ho perso il link per postare foto, relative al mio problema con kb3
<cristian_c> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<checco> http://imagebin.org/265986 questo è il messaggio di errore
<checco> adesso riprovo a masterizzare e vi mostro il loog.la masterizzazione diura 20 minuti
<cristian_c> checco, dovresti controllare le preferenze riguardo i dispositivi rimovibili
<checco> cioe???
<cristian_c> eh, non so, dipende dal de utilizzato
<checco> allora ,,,appena metto il dvd mi apre kb3,,, ma questo non mi dispiace, il punto è che non masterizza...
<cristian_c> checco, a me quando inserisco un cd/dvd oppure un dispositivo di storage, mi sia apre una finestra con la scelta dell'applicazione con cui aprirlo
<unix> salve
<Guest68490> volevo saperecome facccio a cambiare versione da 32 a 64 bit
<Guest68490> grz
<Guest68490> se e possibile
<Riccardone> lol
<OverMe> reinstalli scaricando la versione a 64 bit
<akis24> Guest68490:  reinstallando tutto
<Riccardone> ecco la trollata del giorno ...
<cristian_c> Guest68490, eh, la installi
<akis24> e 4
<Guest68490> ma non si puo passare sopra la 332
<Guest68490> 32
<Riccardone> Guest68490: si, baste che re-installi tutto :)
<Guest68490> dove trovo la 64
<OverMe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<OverMe> amd64
<Riccardone> Guest68490: la 64 di cosa ?
<Guest68490> ubuntu
<Riccardone> Guest68490: io ce l'ho nel cassetto per esempio ...
<Riccardone> Guest68490: leggi OverMe
<Guest68490> grz
<Guest68490> ciao
<OverMe> prg
<Raistlin_> ciao a tutti
<Raistlin_> ho fatto una mega cappllata :(
<Riccardone> Raistlin_: sta per Wrestling ?
<Raistlin_> lol no pr majere mai letto dragonlance? :)
<Riccardone> Raistlin_: no
<OverMe> o_O
<Raistlin_> btw ho formattato la partizion di ubuntu reintgrandola con windos, all'avvio mi lancia grub rescue
<Raistlin_> facendo ls mi da 3 partizioni, ma su nesssuna  di esse ci sono i file necssari per il ripristino
<Riccardone> Raistlin_: parti con la live :)
<Riccardone> Raistlin_: e sistema con quella
<Raistlin_> scaricando con la live cosa dovri far poi?  scusa ma sono verament nabbo
<OverMe> che cos'è che vuoi fare di preciso?
<OverMe> rimettere ubuntu? levare il grub?
<mibofra_cell> OverMe dovresti partir dal presuppostp che non sa che fare e perché abbia sto problema
<santagauss> Raistlin_, volevi cancellare ubuntu e lasciare solo windows? Credo che dall'installer di windows possa mettere a posto l'mbr.
<mibofra_cell> *presupposto
<Raistlin_> mmmm dici?
<OverMe> ...
<Raistlin_> sto segundo qusta guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ripristinare-il-bootloader-di-windows-7.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LinuxFreedomForLive+%28LinuX+Freedom+for+Live%29
<OverMe> quindi immagino che vuoi levare il grub
<OverMe> !mbr | Raistlin_
<ubot-it> Raistlin_: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Raistlin_> e grub viene cosi cancllato?
<OverMe> sì
<Raistlin_> ok
<OverMe> segui _BENE_ quello che c'è scritto nella guida o ti perdi anche windows
<Raistlin_> np
<Raistlin_> saro quanto piu meticoloso possibile
<Raistlin_>  e nll'incertezza chiedero a voi
<Raistlin_> _
<just> salve a tutti
<just> qualcuno/a puo' aiutarmi? ho un problema con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | just
<ubot-it> just: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<just> ok
<Raistlin_> sono in live ma il mouse click sembra non essere riconosciuto grrrrr
<Fede2> Ciao, vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare....non riesco a connettere il mio smartphone con android 4.1 al mio computer che ha come sistema operativo ubuntu 12.04 con gli aggiornamenti scaricati... non lo riconosce neanche  solo come fotocamera
<just> salve a tutt*.  qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? non riesco a vedere i dvd con ubuntu. li riconosce ma non me li apre. qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<cristian_c> Raistlin_, rotto?
<Raistlin_> nono ho risolto l'avevo anch prima ho sloggato  e riloggato
<cristian_c> Fede2, che modello è?
<Fede2> vodafone smart mini
<Raistlin_> cmq sia lol non trovo il terminale LOL o.O sono in liv
<cristian_c> jester-, dvd video?
<Fede2> alcatel
<just> si dvd video
<cristian_c> Fede2, allora, controlla le impostazioni del telefono
<cristian_c> le connessioni
<Fede2> già fatto
<just> mi riconosce il titolo del dvd ma quando tento di aprirlo mi da' errore
<cristian_c> *just non jester-
<cristian_c> lol
<Fede2> io intendo connetterlo con l'usb
<Fede2> non tramite blutooth
<cristian_c> !medibuntu | Just
<ubot-it> Just: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<cristian_c> !medibuntu | just
<ubot-it> just: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<Fede2> è per me questo link?
<cristian_c> Fede2, non sto parlando di quello
<Raistlin_> trovato lol
<cristian_c> Fede2, parlo della connessione usb
<Fede2> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fede2, quindi?
<Fede2> quindi non me lo riconosce
<Fede2> il telefono
<Fede2> mi chiede se voglio connettermi come fotocamera
<cristian_c> Fede2, sei sulle impostazioni di connessione?
<cristian_c> Fede2, no
<Fede2> del telfono aspetta
<Fede2> vado adesso
<cristian_c> Fede2, he devi fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *che
<Fede2> ma ridi di me?
<Raistlin_> cambio chat  e vado da liv
<Fede2> o ridi per altro?
<just> cristian, se fossero gia' stati aggiuti, ci potrebbe essere qualche problema. so che e' una domanda scema ma ho ubuntu da 2 giorni
<just> scusa ho dimenticato il punto interrogativo dopo la parola "problema"
<Fede2> ma qui prendete in giro le persone?
<RaistlinMajere> ok sto seguendo questa guida per il ripristino di mbr di windows ..http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Fede2> non dovrebbe essere un supporto questa chat?
<cristian_c> just, segui la guida
<RaistlinMajere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929370/
<RaistlinMajere> quale doverbbe essere la partizione _
<cristian_c> just, ma avevi installato tutti i codec
<cristian_c> ?
<just> cristian_c ora ti spiego.
<cristian_c> RaistlinMajere, asp
<RaistlinMajere> kk
<jester1-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<just> praticamente mi hanno installato ubuntu sul laptop
<just> e funziona benissimo solo che non mi apre i dvd. l'ho riportato al tecnico
<just> ma non mi ha saputo risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> 17:16:54 <just> praticamente mi hanno installato ubuntu sul laptop
<just> credo che abbia installato anche i codec
<cristian_c> chi è stato
<cristian_c> ?
<jester1-> Serve una libnonricordo
<just> i tecnici di una grande catena...
<cristian_c> jester1-, libdvdread?
<cristian_c> libcss2?
<OverMe> serve libdvdread4 e poi bisogna dare un sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<RaistlinMajere> cristian_c: nel frattempo che aiuto just vado a fumare :D
<cristian_c> lol
<jester1-> Ecco vaglielo a dire ai sedicenti tecnici
<just> carina davvero...
<jester1-> È quel pirla che non la mette di default
<OverMe> RaistlinMajere, in quale hdd hai messo win? non lo sai?
<cristian_c> RaistlinMajere, promemoria: Per riconoscere la partizione contenente Windows, procedere come segue: Aprire una finestra di terminale e digitare il seguente comando:
<RaistlinMajere> da quello che ricordo e sda 1
<cristian_c> solitamente, le partizioni di Windows sono formattate in NTFS o FAT32.
<OverMe> RaistlinMajere, quindi è /dev/sda
<OverMe> attento a non mettere il numero
<RaistlinMajere> ok fatemi un inbocca al lupo T_T
<cristian_c> vero, mi ero scordato
<RaistlinMajere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929402/
<OverMe> <OverMe> attento a non mettere il numero
<OverMe> hai vinto un mazzo di carciofi
<RaistlinMajere> provo con il 2 o ho semplicemente sbagliato qualcosa _
<OverMe> hai semplicemente messo un numero che non ci vuole
<OverMe> se hai fortuna non ha fatto niente di male, se non hai avuto fortuna hai perso windows
<RaistlinMajere> quindi devo fare sda e non sda 1 right_
<RaistlinMajere> ?
<RaistlinMajere> sembra andare...proviamo i lriavvio
<RaistlinMajere> finger crossed T_T
<raistlin_> volevo ringraziarvi , tutto è tornato alla normalità
<akis24> ole'
<akis24> almeno uno che da' soddisfazione
<raistlin_> ahahaha :D
<raistlin_> ora giocherò con ubuntu da VMware
<akis24> raistlin_: non giocare troppo... ihih
<raistlin_> lol dai è vmware teoricamente non posso fare danni xD
<akis24> certo scherzo raistlin_
<raistlin_> ovvio ovvio :D
<OverMe> beh se segui le guide come hai seguito l'ultima, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<raistlin_> giusto uan cosa, mi conviene scaricare la 13.04 o le precedenti?
<raistlin_> LOL
<raistlin_> io ci devo giocare unicamente con syslog, snmp, ssh , radius, tacacs etc etc..
<OverMe> prendi una xubuntu o una lubuntu
<raistlin_> perchè?
<OverMe> perché hanno il DE leggero dato che virtualizzi
<raistlin_> ah ok non ne avevo assolutissimamente idea, grazie
<massy> ciao
<Sagitt_> salve, avrei un problema con i dispositivi visualizzati in /dev/, qualcuno è disponibile ad un aiuto?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Sagitt_
<ubot-it> Sagitt_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sagitt_> ho un ubuntu server con l'ultima versione installata, che fino a circa 2 settimane fa caricava tutti i dispositivi video in /dev/ (0-1-2-3), attuamente carica solo (0-1-2) però con lsusb li vedo tutti. come risolvo?
<cristian_c> Sagitt_, /dev/video?
<anoncn_78> sera
<arco> jaster ci sei
<guest20083> jester ci sei?
<mibofra> jester-, ti cercano sempre :P
<guest20083> la stampante funziona ma non funziona lo scanner
<guest20083> mibofra mi puoi aiutare
<mibofra> guest20083, dimmi il problema
<guest20083> oggi jester mi a fatto istallare la mia stampante dcp-j315w tramite terminale mi funziona solo la stampante lo scanner no
<guest20083> brother
<guest20083> ci sei mibofra?
<mibofra> guest20083, si pingami ogni tanto però xD
<mibofra> guest20083, spetta due sec...
<mibofra> guest20083, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-DCP-J315W dice che è pienamente supportata ma non trovo i driver open, però un commento in quella pagina dice che con i driver della brother ci sono tutte le funzionalità supportate
<mibofra> scanner compreso
<guest20083> non mi funziona cosa posso fare
<mibofra> guest20083, che avete fatto di preciso con jester- ?
<guest20083> mi a fatto fare delle procadure nel terminale perche io non sono esperto con ubuntu e la prima volta che lo uso
<guest20083> mibofra ci sei
<mibofra> si eccomi
<mibofra> vorrei sapere le procedure, così so che driver hai installato
<guest20083> cosa faccio
<mibofra> riesci a recuperarle?
<guest20083> cd Scaricati      sudo dpkg -i *.deb    sudo apt-get -f install
<guest20083> queste procedure dove si vanno a prendere
<guest20083> mibofra ci sei?
<mibofra> guest20083, dai un ls ~/Scaricati/*.deb e dimmi che cosa ti restituisce
<guest20083> dove vado a scaricare  questa cosa
<guest20083> sempre sul terminale
<guest20083> sul terminale non mi da nulla
<guest20083> jester ci sei?
<guest20083> mibofra ci sei cosa mi puoi dire in merito a questo problema?
<mibofra> jester1-, oi ti cercano
<jester1-> oilallà
<mibofra> guest20083, se il terminale non da nulla non hai più il deb li
<guest20083> cosa significa cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> jester1-, ti cercava guest20083
<guest20083> ce qualcuno in rete che puo aiutarmi per risolvere il problema
<jester1-> che problema
<guest20083> jester1 non riesco a istallare completamente la stampante dcp-j315w multifunzione non mi funziona lo scanner
<guest20083> questa mattina jeter mi a fatto istallere con il terminale la stampante ma non funziona lo scanner
<guest20083> non sono pratico di ubuntu 64 bt
<jester1-> guest20083: cosa usi per lo scanner
<guest20083> dcp-j315w e una multi finzione sia stampante che scanner
<jester1-> guest20083: quale applicazione
<jester1-> mica va col pensiero lo scanner
<guest20083> x saner
<jester1-> dai xsane nel terminale
<guest20083> no
<jester1-> no cosa
<jester1-> apri il terminale dai xsane
<guest20083> lo scaricato dal center no capisco il sistema ubuntu e la prima volta che lo uso
<jester1-> guest20083: segui o trolli
<jester1-> lo apri il terminale o no
<guest20083> si
<guest20083> lo fatto oggi con jaster
<jester1-> scrivi xsane e dai enter
<guest20083> con jester
<jester1-> sono sempre io e non abbiamo fatto nulla circa lo scanner
<jester1-> e mi sa che trolli
<jester1-> alla damfino
<guest20083> da errore
<jester1-> cioè?
<jester1-> !paste | guest20083
<ubot-it> guest20083: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> jester-, dice ce gli avevi fatto scaricare un deb ma non l'a più
<mibofra> *l'ha
<jester1-> mibofra: lo ha installato e dice che la stamnoate va
<jester1-> stampante
<jester1-> ma 90% trolla
<mibofra> jester-, scanner no
<jester1-> mibofra: quindi?
<jester1-> se non fa vedere l'erroe di xsane stiamo qui a girarci ke dita?
<mibofra> comunque jester1- anche se non ci sono i driver su openprinting dice che la stampante è supportata al 1005
<jester1-> mibofra: se trolla no andrà mai
<guest20083> cosa faccio
<mibofra> un utente dice che con i driver della brother lo scanner va pure
<jester1-> o non è adatto al sistema linux
<mibofra> jester-, io sto mettendo l'oracle jdk con l'openjdk xD
<jester1-> !paste | guest20083 segui le istruzioni e metti l'errore al comado xsane
<jester1-> !paste | guest20083 segui le istruzioni e metti l'errore al comado xsane
<ubot-it> guest20083 segui le istruzioni e metti l'errore al comado xsane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> jester1-, spero resista xD
<jester1-> mibofra: poi figliano e che esce?
<mibofra> ah boh
<mibofra> un mostro
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> spero non facciano conflitto xD
<jester1-> poi userà quelle a default
<mibofra> beh io do un update-alternatives per esser sicuro :)
<mibofra> *non si sa mai
<jester1-> mibofra: togli le ciofeca open
<guest20083> non è possibile aprire il dispositivo brother3:bus1;dev2': l'argomento non è valido questo e quello che sta scritto jesterl
<jester1-> guest20083: sudo xsane
<guest20083> cosi funziona come posso fare senza usare il terminale
<guest20083> jasterl
<guest20083> ci sei?
<aleale> Ciao!
<guest20083> jasterl  ci sei? cosi funziona come posso fare senza usare il terminale.
<jester1-> guest20083: con sudo  funza??
<guest20083> si come posso fare a usare senza il terminale con il programmino
<jester1-> guest20083: sudo  adduser $USER  scanner
<jester1-> poi termina  sessione  rientra e  prova
<guest20083> no funziona senza il terminale con il programma no
<guest20083> jesterl
<jester1-> guest2008 terminale  e dai il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<jester1-> sudo  adduser $USER  scanner
<guest20083> cosi funziona
<guest20083> o fatto no funziona
<jester1-> guest20083: poi termina  sessione
<jester1-> e rientra
<jester1-> guest20083: o riavvia
<guest20083> ogni volta che devo usare lo scanner devo entrare nel terminale scrivendo sudo xsane?
<guest20083> perche cosi funziona
<guest20083> jesterl
<jester1-> guest20083: leggi  e fai quello che ti si scrive
<jester1-> sudo  adduser $USER  scanner
<jester1-> guest20083: e riavvia il pc
<guest20083> ok facci ci sendiamo tra cinque
<guest20083> fra un po ci sentiamo
<guest20083> jesterl ci sei
<guest20083> o fatto quello che mi hai detto ma non funziona con il programma
<guest20083> solo con il terminale
<guest20083> sudo xsane
<jester1-> fa vedere  cosa risp risponde il comando groups
<guest20083> cosa vui dire
<guest20083> jesterl cosa devo fare
<jester1-> dare  il comando nel terminale e far vedere la risposta
<guest20083> con il terminale xsane funziona
<guest20083> e quando lo prendo nei programmi che non funziona
<jester1-> il comando è groups
<guest20083> claudio adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin scanner sambashare ora mi esce questo al terminale quando scrivo groups
<jester1-> se nel gruppo scanner non funza usa sudo
<guest20083> ok il perche non si riesce a capire
<guest20083> po voglio chiederti tutti quei comandi dove si vanno a prendere
<jester1-> poi fai una ricerca in google per vedere a quale gruppo bisogna aggiungere l'user per la ciofeaca
<jester1-> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<guest20083> poi cio un altro problema con un programma la parola che non parte
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-31
<massy> hello everybody
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<lollo> salve
<lollo> ho scaricato e installato tramite synaptic xfce4-power-manager
<lollo> come faccio ad aprirlo da terminale??
<lollo> digitando "xfce4-power-manager" non succede nulla
<glpiana> lollo, prova con xfce4-power-manager-settings
<lollo> glpiana: sei un figo! spiegami un pò... perchè devo mettere settings alla fine? non basta digitare il nome del programma affinchè si apra?? cmq funziona
<glpiana> lollo, perchè il programma dei settaggi si chiama così
<lollo> glpiana: un altra domanda
<lollo> devo vedere l'indirizzo ip di un sito
<lollo> però con nslookup me ne appaiono 5
<lollo> mentre con il ping 1
<lollo> quale è quello corretto?
<glpiana> non ne ho ideao
<OverMe> sono tutti corretti
<lollo> OverMe: per qual ragione con il ping me ne esce 1 mentre con nslookup 5??
<OverMe> perché il ping usa il primo ip che riesce a risolvere
<lollo> ah ok
<lollo> OverMe: c'è modo per entrare nel sito usando l ip? anche se questo ha blocato l'accesso usando l'ip?
<glpiana> !chat | lollo
<ubot-it> lollo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<painkiller> salve
<painkiller> vorrei sapere se si può fare il doul boot con windows 7 e ubuntu
<OverMe> sì, si può
<cristian_c> painkiller, in generale, sì
<painkiller> perfetto
<cristian_c> painkiller, già funza in live?
<painkiller> come scusa?
<guest20083> jester ci sei?
<guest20083> mi serve un informazione ce qualcuno che mi può dare una mano
<glpiana> guest20083, fin che non si sa che cosa vuoi sapere non ti si può rispondere
<guest20083> la differenza tra ubuntu che scarico normale e quello di antonio cantaro
<glpiana> guest20083, questo puoi chiederlo ad antonio cantaro
<glpiana> !chat | guest20083
<ubot-it> guest20083: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> e chi cavolo è antonio cantaro?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> enzotib, credo sia quello dell'istituto majorana
<enzotib> ah
<Fulmini> ciao
<guest20083> scaricando ubuntu da questo sito i programmi li devo istallare io ho gia ci sono?
<glpiana> guest20083, anzitutto, da quale sito?
<guest20083> ubuntu-it
<glpiana> guest20083, programmi ce ne sono già. non tutti quelli che potrebbero servirti comunque. quello che ti serve è installabile tramite l'apposito strumento dedicato, il software center
<guest20083> quello che ho scaricato di antonio cantaro ho avuto molti problemi non mi sai dire se sono uguali
<glpiana> guest20083, no
<guest20083> anche con skype non funzionava bene il lettore dvd
<guest20083> non leggeva i disci
<guest20083> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ questo e il sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<guest20083> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> guest20083, ci sono. e so quale è il sito ufficiale di ubuntu. non ho capito però cosa devo dirti
<guest20083> si quale e il sito uficiale di ubuntu
<glpiana> guest20083, questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu, non ad altre distribuzioni più o meno copiate da ubuntu
<guest20083> perchè sto scaricando la versione 13.4  da questo sito
<uto> ciao a tutti ho un problema non riesco a spegnere normalmente netbook con xubuntu 13.04 rimane perennemente in attesa di spegnimento forzato o riavvio con ctrl+alt+canc. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> uto, che cosa appare sullo schermo?
<uto> rimane al schermanta di xubuntu con cursore in movimento, se premo canc appare il log e rimane in attesa dopo la chiusura di timidity
<uto> c'è un modo di vedere il messaggio esatto senza scriverselo?
<cristian_c> uto, una foto
<uto> ora spengo e poi  mi ricollego
<akis24> ciao
<uto> net con xubuntu 13.04 kernel 3.8.0.27 non termina lo spegnimento con ultimo messaggio sullo schermo "speech-dispatcher disabled edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher " l'unico sistema per terminare è ctrl+alt+del
<Riccardone> ola
<Test> ciao gente
<Test> ho appena installato kubuntu
<Test> vorrei fare una domanda
<Test> e possibile spostare la barra del doc
<Test> a posta di destra
<Test> giu
<enzotib> !enter | Test
<ubot-it> Test: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Test> grazie
<Test> ah ok scusatemi..
<enzotib> di che barra parli?
<Test> dove ci sono tutte le icone
<cristian_c> forse la dock
<Test> dei prog che si aprono
<cristian_c> Test, il launcher di unity?
<Test> si penso sia quello
<enzotib> in kubuntu?
<Test> no in ubuntu
<enzotib> che poi è a sinistra
<Test> escono varie icone, anche delle app
<Test> che sto eseguendo
<Riccardone> Test: non la puoi spostare, sorry ...
<Test> :(
<enzotib> Riccardone, ti piace vincere falice?
<enzotib> facile*
<Riccardone> Test: a meno che tu non abbia voglia di ricompilare ubiquity dal sorgente ...
<Test> non esiste un modo per spostarla
<Riccardone> enzotib: si. gioco a scacchi contro la sciammia ora :)
<Test> tipo un app ?
<Riccardone> app ? Ma mica siamo su Android ...
<Test> grazie per avermi dato della scimmia
<Test> un applicazione
<Riccardone> Test: non mi riferivo a te, ma a me .. ogi sono troppo stanco per pensare ...
<Test> cmq è il doc
<Test> non esiste nessun modo per spostarlo?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ubiquiti?
<cristian_c> *y
<cristian_c> che c'entra?
<Test> qui sta sotto
<Test> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQNYX_cz8hZ-cPoSsPYqZNfCEOWepuoDetPssaWc3FdTYKA6iV2-g
<Riccardone> !image | Test
<ubot-it> Test: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Riccardone> Test: puoi caricare un screen su imegebin ?
<Riccardone> magari con una risoluzione un po' maggiore ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: credo si stia riferendo all'interfaccia grafica di Ubuntu ... Non si chiama ubiquity ?
<enzotib> Test, ma quello non è unity, e nemmeno kde, direi
<enzotib> Test, forse non è nemmeno ubuntu
<Riccardone> enzotib: ah, ecco ...
<Test> http://imagebin.org/266094
<Test> ecco
<enzotib> ubiquity è l'installer
<Test> quindi si puo' spostare ?
<Test> la barra laterale
<Riccardone> Test: che io sappia .. no, non la puoi spostare a meno che non ricompili dai sorgenti ...
<Test> che cazzata
<Test> Mamma mia
<Riccardone> Test: leggi qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=535188
<Riccardone> e informati prima di parlare a vanvera ...
<Riccardone> Test: vedi questa guida http://xboxitalia.forumfree.it/?t=59158715 ma NON è una guida ufficiale
<uto> ho un net con xubuntu 13.04 kern 3.8.0.27 32bit che non si spegne +. l'ultimo messaggio che dà il log "speech-dispatcher disabled edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher".  idee?
<cristian_c> uto, l'immagine dov'è?
<Riccardone> Test: anche questa è una buona guida, ma NON ufficiale ... http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1651&Itemid=248
<Riccardone> !image | uto
<ubot-it> uto: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> Riccardone, sono allergico alla maggiorana
<Riccardone> enzotib: ancho io, ma l'istituto majorana è efficiente sembra ...
<Riccardone> da non confondere con la marjoana :)
 * Riccardone è esagerato ... si va a fare una doccia fredda
<uto> come carico l'immagine? ho il video un po sporchino e sfuocato
<uto> eccola http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHcm52llaWynKyS3KrRzafO5co
<cristian_c> vedo
<cristian_c> uto, hai mandato la miniatura
<cristian_c> manda la versione in formato più grande
<cristian_c> ah, ho trovato
<cristian_c> c'è un link sulla destra della pagina
<cristian_c> che mi chiede la registrazione
<cristian_c> uto, non puoi mandare il link diretto all'immagine
<cristian_c> ?
<uto> aspetta un sec
<uto> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5311/54sx.jpg
<uto> scusa, ma lo schermo è lercio e il fotografo non è newton
<krabador> uto, magari un po' piu' chiara
<krabador> senza flash
<krabador> non serve newton
<krabador> ma disabilitare il flash
<cristian_c> uto, ci guardo
<cristian_c> ok, ho visto
<cristian_c> :)
<Test> ragazzi
<Test> ma xke ho disattivato  il laucher
<Test> ma esce blu
<Test> come se ci fosse
<cristian_c> uto, ho trovato un link di askubuntu
<cristian_c> uto, ma attenzione, io ci sono rimasto secco, quindi controlla con attenzione
<cristian_c> Test, puoi ripostare la schermata del desktop?
<cristian_c> uto, se vuoi te lo passo in privato
<uto> vai cristian_C
<uto> cristain se è questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/287792/not-been-able-to-shut-down-13-04 già provato non funzia
<cristian_c> uto, azz, era quello
<Test> dal pannello di controllo disattivo il laucher
<Test> esce blu
<Test> come se sta disattivato
<cristian_c> Test, posta schermata
<Test> pero' poi e riattivato
<cristian_c> uto, sei ancora in quella situazione, o hai spento forzatamente?
<uto> si sono ancora in quello stato ora provo a disinstallare con purge speech-dispatcher e a reinsallarlo
<Test> http://imagebin.org/266100
<Test> guardate come esce
<Test> blu O_O
<cristian_c> uto, ma sei bloccato sulla shell, come fai a operare?
<Test> quando lo disattivata
<unix> salva ho un provlema con ubuntu dove trovo il ripistino cosole
<cristian_c> uto, se lo chiudi in modo forzoso, puoi lanciare una live
<unix> la mia versione e 32 bit
<cristian_c> unixnel grub
<Guest31321> ???
<cristian_c> Guest31321, nel grub
<Test> cristian_c visto??
<Guest31321> ??? dove lo torovo il gruv
<cristian_c> Test, sì
<cristian_c> Guest31321, non appare all'avvio del pc?
<Guest31321> che stato devo premere
<cristian_c> Test, che sessione avevi avviato
<cristian_c> ?
<Test> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Test, nella schermata di login
<Test> sempre esce cosi
<cristian_c> Test, parlavo della schermata di login
<cristian_c> non del desktop
<Guest31321> che tasto premo pero all avvio li ubntu
<cristian_c> Test, asp , ti do un comando
<Guest31321> praticamente non mi si avvia piu al depktop
<cristian_c> Guest31321, ma il grub appare all'avvio del pc?
<Guest31321> si
<Test> ma compiz deve essere
<Test> installato per forza?
<cristian_c> Guest31321, ok
<cristian_c> Test, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Test, unity è un plugin di compiz, attualmente
<cristian_c> in futuro no
<Test> ma per  togliere gli effetti 3d
<Guest31321> che comado devo daere
<Test> come faccio?
<Guest31321> vorrei ripistinare il grub
<cristian_c> Test, prima c'era unity 3d
<cristian_c> ora non saprei
<cristian_c> *unity 2d
<cristian_c> Guest31321, ok, è scritto : modalita di ripristino nella lista del grub
<cristian_c> Guest31321, seleziona la riga all'avvio
<Guest31321> ma il tasto da predere ???
<cristian_c> Guest31321, ma lo vedi nella lista delc grub?
<cristian_c> *del
<cristian_c> uto, sei su live?
<uto> no no usb disk
<cristian_c> uto, ?
<uto> installto su usd hdd esterno
<Krishian> Hola gente
<Krishian> Ho avuto un problema con Ubuntu 13.04: sono andato nel "portachiavi" ed ho pastrocciato con le password... Sono riuscito a risolvere, ma continuo ad avere un problema con il comando "sudo": se lancio il comando mi viene chiesta (com'è normale che sia) la password di root, ma qualsiasi password scriva mi dà errore...
<enzotib> no, non è normale che chieda la password di root
<Krishian> Stavo pensando di formattare e ricominciare da 0, ma prima vorrei documentarmi bene sulla gestione degli utenti e delle password da parte di Linux/Ubuntu. Sapete indicarmi qualche testo su cui documentarmi?
<enzotib> chiede la tua password
<cristian_c> uto, ho capito
<Krishian> E se l'utente da cui lancio sudo non ha password?...
<cristian_c> uto, con cosa lo hai installato?
<cristian_c> uto, hai la live?
<enzotib> Krishian, e com'è che non ha password? non è normale
<cristian_c> uto, comunque, data la situazione, puoi anche farne a meno
<cristian_c> uto, però win non ti riconosce i file
<enzotib> Krishian, il login automatico, se intendi questo, non significa che non ha password
<cristian_c> cioè, ext4
<Krishian> enzotib, l'ho tolta perché si tratta di un "utente fittizio" che uso solo per lanciare XBMC...
<enzotib> Krishian, e come l'hai tolta? e soprattutto perché, dato che fastidio non dà?
<uto> no cristian non ho win. appena posso rispegnere vedo se ha funzionato. per ora grazie
<cristian_c> mah
<Krishian> L'ho tolta seguendo le istruzioni di un ragazzo qui sul canale IRC che mi ha aiutato... E l'ho fatto perché volevo fare in modo che Ubuntu entrasse nell'utente in automatico, avviando XBMC in background... Insomma, per avviare XBMC all'accensione.
<Krishian> Al di là delle ragioni, comunque... dov'è che posso documentarmi bene sulla gestione degli utenti da parte di Linux/Ubuntu?
<enzotib> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<enzotib> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Krishian> Grazie, ma la documentazione del portale Ubuntu-it l'ho letta; mi interessava qualcosa che trattasse l'argomento nel dettaglio.
<akis24> Krishian: avrai  lasciato i campi vuoti della password suppongo giusto ?  solo una curiosita' la mia ...
<Krishian> I manuali che vendono Google Libri e Amazon trattano l'argomento solo superficialmente...
<Krishian> Sì, mi par di sì, akis24.
<akis24> :)
<mauro_> buonasera
<mauro_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Krishian> Tutto 'sto casino lo feci perché ero abituato ad usare utenti Admin e utenti User su Winzoz... e per mia (scarsa) elasticità mentale ho cercato di fare qualcosa di simile su Ubuntu... ma mi rendo conto di aver fatto una sonora cappella... meglio capire bene come vengono gestiti utenti, gruppi ecc. in Ubuntu ed applicare QUEI criteri...
<enzotib> Krishian, prenditi un qualunque libro su unix
<Krishian> Di sicuro una delle cose che fatico a capire e digerire è la "dualità" che c'è in Linux tra interfaccia grafica e comando testuale...
<Krishian> Dite che la gestione degli utenti è LA STESSA spiccicata, tra Unix e Linux?...
<akis24> Krishian:  aggiungi utente diverso con password e poi elimini quello con cui usavi sudo  e dopo lo rimetti nuovamente dovrebbe funzionare
<Krishian> Ok akis24... è una prova che non ho ancora fatto...
<akis24> Krishian: e quando ti chiede se vuoi eliminare i file dell'utente che cancelli rispondi di no
<akis24> Krishian:  io ho dovuto farlo oggi su un pc di un amico :) è andata bene
<Krishian> Sperem'...
<Krishian> :D
<falco> come faccio ad aggiornare i draiver del mio pc con ubuntu 13.4
<falco> perchè il lettore dvd non legge
<falco> qualcuno può rispondere alla mia richiesta
<akis24> falco: magari devi installare i codec video per dvd
<Krishian> Altra cosa che non capisco è la gestione della "proprietà" dei files: ogni file "creato" da un utente diventa "SUO PERSONALE" e non modificabile (quindi non rinominabile, né spostabile) da parte di altri utenti... Come risolvo la cosa? Coi gruppi? E come, precisamente?
<akis24> falco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<akis24> Krishian:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<falco> e a ame la risposta
<akis24> falco:  leggila è li
<akis24> falco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<Krishian> akis24 sì infatti... La mia perplessità è: usando l'interfaccia grafica ho notato che ci sono già un godzilliardo di gruppi nel database... Vorrei evitare di crearne un altro solo per condividere alcune cartelle tra tutti gli utenti del computer. Non è che esiste un gruppo apposito che li identifica?
<akis24> Krishian:  magari qualcuno piu' esperto di me ti risponde :)
<Krishian> Hai già fatto molto, grazie! ;)
<akis24> di nulla figurati Krishian
<Krishian> \bye
<Krishian> \quit
<akis24> meglio con /
<Krishian> :P
<brus93> raga posso chiedere qui per un problema con il mio pc nuovo?
<akis24> !aiuto | brus93
<ubot-it> brus93: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<brus93> ho preso un acer travelmate con linpus linux e non sapevo fosse quello che è(cioè non un sistema operativo come pensavo fosse), essendo ignorante in materia mi è stato consigliato di istallare un ubuntu...come fare? e i driver? grazie
<cristian_c> brus93, eh, direi di sì, linpus non è un granché
<cristian_c> brus93, ti consiglio di provare prima in live
<cristian_c> brus93, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<MoUsE_> Buona sera a tutti
<brus93> cristian_c, 4g ram, 500g hard, i3 processore quello che va a 2,3 ghz.....che è il "live"? scusa l ignoranza
<cristian_c> brus93, ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo sull'hard disk
<MoUsE_> sono decisamente nuovo del mondo LINUX in generale è ho già un bel problemino installando ubuntu 04.13 chi sarebbe così cortese e "illuminato" da potermi aiutare?
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, spiegati
<akis24> MoUsE_:  esponi il problema con la 13.04 ...
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<brus93> cristian_c, sinceramente l ho già visto ed è simile a windows, lo imparerei velocemente credo. più che altro è il come installarlo. e poi...servono driver?
<MoUsE_> ho un notebook nuovo di stecca con win8, volevo finalmente provare ubuntu, ho scaricato la iso, masterizzatta e provata da dvd tutto ok, passo alla fase di installazione eseguo tutti i passaggi mantenendo il win 8 (ancora linux da solo ho paura di non saperlo usare) tutto va a buon fine ma al riavvio parte solo win8
<cristian_c> brus93, ti conviene provarlo sulla tua macchina, prima di installarlo
<MoUsE_> allora ho pensato di aver sbagliato qualcosa e rifaccio l'installazione che si accorge che è già installato e la rifaccio, tutta via anche in questo caso è andato tutto a buon fine ma non vedo un boot che mi faccia scegliere cosa usare
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, è il grub
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, probabilmente devi ripristinare grub
<brus93> cristian_c, ok! dove si trova il live? come faccio? sono zero in questo. mi basta una pennetta? ci vuole un dvd?
<cristian_c> brus93, nello stesso supporto con cui installi
<cristian_c> !iso | per il cd, brus93
<ubot-it> per il cd, brus93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !iunetbootin | per l'usb, brus93
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iunetbootin'
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | per l'usb, brus93
<ubot-it> per l'usb, brus93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<brus93> scusate forse non ho spiegato che non è questo il pc con i problemi! è un altro
<brus93> e mi resta alla schermata che dice:
<MoUsE_> quindi avvio dal dvd di installazione e vado su prova e da li uso il comando "sudo grub" ??
<brus93> per leggere la licenza scrivi less /GPL oppure less /COPYRIGHT
<cristian_c> brus93, come hai masterizzato?
<MoUsE_> e poi procedo con la sua installazione "grub> setup" e non perdo quello che ho in windows?
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, no
<cristian_c> !ripristino | MoUsE_
<ubot-it> MoUsE_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, va fatto da live
<cristian_c> con attenzione
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, ho sbagliato link :P
<cristian_c> !grub | MoUsE_
<ubot-it> MoUsE_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ora è giusto
<brus93> non ho ancora fatto nulla....ho acceso il pc, bestemmiato un po perchè pensavo fosse rotto, poi ho letto in giro che è propo quello il sistema operativo e che conviene istallare ubuntu. perciò ora sono qui senza sapere ne cosa fare ne come fare
<cristian_c> brus93, ti ho fornito due link
<brus93> basta metterlo sulla pennetta e va da se?
<cristian_c> brus93, leggi le guide, è scritto come fare
<cristian_c> la seconda per l'usb
<brus93> ultima domanda....dove trovo le guide? =) scusaaaa
<cristian_c> te le avevo linkate
<cristian_c> -,-
<massy> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | per l'usb, brus93
<ubot-it> per l'usb, brus93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> massy, ciao
<massy> sempre al lavoro?
<cristian_c> massy, no
<massy> ferie?
<cristian_c> sì
<brus93> aaaaaaaaaaa ok ok! =) grazie... a presto!
<massy> evvai
<massy> io invece in malattia
<massy> naccÃ
<cristian_c> massy, ma qui siamo in supporto
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, ora ci provo avvio da dvd e seguo le info che mi hai passato
<massy> eloso, per questo io dico
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, ok
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, il secondo link sul ripristino
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, nelle 4 opzioni del dvd uso try ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, esatto
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, ma dovresti aver scelto la lingua italiana prima XD
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, is not a problem i'm using google traslate
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, cmq non mi ha chiesto la lingua, anche li posso scegliere installa e poi mi chiedeva la lingua
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, di solito lo chiede prima di mostrare il menù di cui parlavi
<cristian_c> strano
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, ora sono dentro ed è in inglese
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, 2 minuti ma ho trovato il terminale vado di sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, sei sul desktop
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, dunque, mi vergogno lo ammetto, non ci capisco niente di niente son messo male, prometto che studierò :)
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, ora dopo sudo fdisk -l ho 6 righe /dev/sda1 da 1 6
<nannes> brus93: ci sei ancora?
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, 1 e 2 id 7 hpfs, la 3 c w95
<MoUsE_> la 4 5 extended
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, ottimo sei a buon punto
<MoUsE_>  5 83 linux
<MoUsE_> 6 82 linux swap
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, magari è meglio se usi pastebin ,no?
<cristian_c> !paste | MoUsE_
<ubot-it> MoUsE_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, chiedo scusa a tutti non lo sapevo e non mi sono fatto problemi ECCO FATTO http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933373/
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, immagino devo usare sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<cristian_c> Per installare Grub 2 nel MBR, digitare nel terminale il seguente comando:
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, quindi se il disco è sda...
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, si ho solo un disco che originariamente era ripartito in 2 + la partizione di avvio o come si chiama piccola 200mb di windows 8 poi il resto lo ho fatto il cd di installazione di ubunto
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, ok
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, /dev/sda3                                   C WIN95
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, comunque, digita il comando
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, dopo aver eseguito gli altri comandi, sempre in chroot
<cristian_c> grub-install /dev/sda
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, w95 fat32 (LBA) si è scritto così
<MoUsE_> cristian_c Permission denied
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, ecco l'outup http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933407/ direi che non va
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, sei sicuro di essere entrato in chrrot?
<cristian_c> *chroot
<cristian_c> non mi pare
<MoUsE_> no anzi sono sicuro di non esserci
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, io non ho fatto sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt; sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev | /proc /mnt/proc | /sys /mnt/sys  e poi sudo chroot /mnt, preché non so cosa usare al posto della X
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, eh, ma se ti blocchi, non saltare i passaggi
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, erano passi ncessari
<cristian_c> *necessari
<MoUsE_> cristian_c, "immagino devo usare sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" tu non mihai detto nulla io per non sbagliare non ho fattu nulla poi ho eseguito il comando che mi hai detto tu
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, pensavo avessi fatto
<cristian_c> Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, /dev/sda5       *                           83 LINUX
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, questa qua
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, e poi avanti con gli altri fino all'installazione del grub
<cristian_c> grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> MoUsE_, e poi conclusi con gli altri
<cristian_c> bon
<cristian_c> *concludi
<MoUsE_> o no cristian_c mi ha abbandonato CIAO CIAO
<arco> non mi funziona il lettore dvd sempra che non e compatibile con ubuntu cosa posso fare
<arco> jester
<nannes> MoUsE_: Ha fatto finta di uscire
<nannes> aspetta che vai via, e poi rientra!
<nannes> ehhe scherzo :)
<MoUsE_> vabbé io vi ringrazio ma dopo un ora passata in chat ed aver eseguito l'installazione del grub cmq si avvia sempre e solo windows 8 se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi altrimenti lascio perdere
<nannes> certo prova a spiegarmi il problema, e quello che hai fatto fin'ora
<nannes> perché non ho letto nulla
<MoUsE_> grazie, pc nuovo con win8, ha due partizioni + quella da 200mb di win8, un solo hdd, provo ubuntu da dvd 13.04 tutto ok lo installo tutto liscio e lascio che rimanga anche win8, al riavvio parte subito win8 non apperre nessun boot di scelta, ora ho seguito con critian_c questa procedura
<MoUsE_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> oh my god, ti ha fatto solo perdere tempo
<MoUsE_> riavvio del pc e non compare nessun boot
<nannes> non serve quella guida in questo caso
<MoUsE_> tu mi puoi aiutare?
<nannes> allora, ci sono diverse possibilità
<nannes> sì
<nannes> ti farò prendere la strada più veloce
<MoUsE_> grazie
<nannes> innanzitutto devi sapere che tutti i pc con windows 8 hanno una caratteristica nuova, ovvero il UEFI
<nannes> Se vuoi sapere cos'è in teoria, fai una ricerca.. io ti dirò cos'è nella pratica
<nannes> nella pratica è solamente un sistema ideato da microsoft per rendere la vita difficile (se non impossibile) a coloro che vogliono installare altri sistemi operativi nel proprio pc
<MoUsE_> stò già leggendo su wiki
<nannes> come te, ad esempio
<nannes> come al solito microsoft limita le libertà dell'utente, per questo consiglio sempre di evitare pc con microsoft preinstallato
<nannes> comunque, tornando alla risoluzione del problema
<nannes> 1) Hai disabilitato il Secure Boot e il Fast Boot nel bios?
<MoUsE_> in realtà questo pc veniva venduto con linux ma appena acceso non si avvia ho installo io win8 ORIGINALE
<nannes> oh my god... ancora peggio..
<nannes> windows 8 lo vuoi tenere?
<MoUsE_> in boot sotto boot mode è selezionato legacy bios e non il uefi
<nannes> il uefi lo puoi anche lasciare, ormai la compatibilità c'è
<nannes> devi solo disabilitare secure boot / fast bootup
<MoUsE_> secure boot disable, si win8 lo vorrei tenere perché l'ho già configurato per usarlo a casa e c'ho qualche file
<nannes> capit
<MoUsE_> si può?
<nannes> beh allora ti straconsiglio ti ripetere l'installazione di ubuntu
<nannes> ma questa volta installare il bootloader non nell'MBR, ma nella partizione di *ubuntu
<nannes> è la scelta più veloce
<MoUsE_> l'ho già fatto, riconosce che c'è già un linux installato
<nannes> "l'ho già fatto" mi suona strano
<MoUsE_> ok queta cosa non l'ho fatta ora riffacio allora
<nannes> no stai fermo
<nannes> prima dimmi, le partizioni le hai preparate da prima (nel senso che avevi già preparato la partizione di linux mentre installavi win8) ?
<nannes> oppure hai messo win8 in tutto l'hard disk
<nannes> e poi hai messo linux con l'opzione "Installa a fianco di ...." ?
<MoUsE_> dopo la prima installazione pensavo di aver sbagliato e mi son detto dopo aver letto alcuni post ininternet di provare a reinstallare
<MoUsE_> le partizioni sono così http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933497/
<MoUsE_> quando ho installato win8 gli ho dato circa il 50% dello spazio, lui ha creato una partizione da 200mb e ho lascaito libero il rsto per installare linux
<MoUsE_> ho messo l'opzione installa a fianco di
<nannes> ho capito
<nannes> stavolta fai il partizionamento manuale
<nannes> vai sbrigati il mio tempo non è infinito
<nannes> se ti muovi guido passo passo
<MoUsE_> parto con la live quindi?
<nannes> y
<MoUsE_> ok ok
<MoUsE_> install ubuntu non mi chiede la lingua stà caricando
<MoUsE_> nannes, metto la spunta installare software terze parti?
<nannes> se lo vuoi sì
<MoUsE_> ok sono al menù dove miciede reistalal ubuntu elimina cancella tutto (NOOO) altro
<MoUsE_> altro immagino
<nannes> altro
<nannes> entri nel partizionamento manuale
<nannes> MoUsE_: ci sei?
<MoUsE_> infatti sda1 367mb windows 8 loader ,sda2 250gb 25 usati entrabe ntfs
<nannes> puoi fare uno screenshot?
<nannes> basta premere il tasto stamp
<nannes> !imagebin | MoUsE_
<ubot-it> MoUsE_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MoUsE_> sda3 fat32 , ok
<nannes> (per quale astruso motivo hai una partizione fat32?)
<MoUsE_> ha fatto tutto lui
<nannes> -.- vabè lo fai stò screen o no?
<MoUsE_> stò caricando
<MoUsE_> http://imagebin.org/266107
<nannes> sei lento MoUsE_. Ci credo che con cristian_c c'eravate un'ora
<nannes> è appena passata mezz'ora nella nostra chat e hai solo avviato la live e fatto uno screenshot
<MoUsE_> hey ho dovuto fare una foto col cell come potevo fare?
<nannes> ti ho anche *già detto* come fare, si vede che nemmeno ascolti/leggi
<nannes> sto ancora aspettando che carichi l'immagine non capisco se è la mia connessione troppo lenta o la tua immagine fott****ente pesante
<MoUsE_> http://imagebin.org/266107
<MoUsE_> prima che tu mi dicesti che sono lento lo scrissi
<nannes> non mi hai capito -.- vabè
<nannes> no MoUsE_ intendo "il mio browser sta ancora caricando la tua immagine"
<nannes> MoUsE_: per favore puoi fare come ti ho detto? niente cellulare
<MoUsE_> http://imagebin.org/266108 quà è più piccola
<nannes> oh finalmente
<massy> !avviso tutti: sto per fare un passaggio alla grande, voglio provare fedora ... sperem
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<massy> ehehe
<MoUsE_> ho fatto stamp ha fato un "clik" e basta è tornato li
<nannes> MoUsE_: ok, vedi il menu a discesa nella zona inferiore della finestra? è quello che devi settare per installare il boot loader nella partizione
<MoUsE_> si
<nannes> al posto di /dev/hda  com'è adesso
<nannes> devi mettere
<nannes> /dev/sda5
<MoUsE_> ok appare anche ubuntu 13.04 (13.04)
<nannes> dimmi quando hai fatto, perché c'è un'altra cosetta d afare poi puoi premere  Installa
<MoUsE_> fatto
<nannes> ok l'altra cosetta è
<nannes> tasto destro su   /dev/sda5 Ubuntu 13.04 ecc
<MoUsE_> anche no da quando ho fato stamp il mouse è fermo!
<nannes> E scegli "modifica" o una cosa del genere, ora non ricordo la voce esatta a memoria
<nannes> omg
<nannes> premi alt + Tab  e vedi se ci sono altre finestre aperte
<MoUsE_> ok il mouse ripartito
<nannes> ok muoviti
<MoUsE_> no solo installa
<nannes> devi modificare quella partizione, la  /dev/sda5
<nannes> gli devi dire di formattarla
<MoUsE_> funziona solo il doppio click
<MoUsE_> modifica partizione
<nannes> e poi devi settare il suo "punto di mount"  in   /
<MoUsE_> ok la modifico in .. file sistem ext 4?
<nannes> sì
<nannes> ti ho già detto tutto devi solo eseguire
<MoUsE_> fatto
<MoUsE_> installa?
<nannes> 1) FORMATTA   2) PUNTO DI MOUNT "/ "     3) EXT4      4)  installare boot loader in /dev/sda5
<nannes> accertati di averle fatte tutte ... poi puoi premere installa
<MoUsE_> si ora sul menu a tendina c'è solo /dev(sda5 non c'è più Ubuntu...
<MoUsE_> partito
<MoUsE_> località avanti
<MoUsE_> ita ita avanti
<MoUsE_> inf personali inserite
<MoUsE_> copia file al 30 %
<nannes> il resto lo sai fare da solo.
<MoUsE_> così dovrei avere poi un boot all'avvio o devo fare anche altro?
<Piergiorgio> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu server come macchina virtuale su wmware. terminata l'installazione, mi ha domandato username e password e li ho inseriti, e ora che devo fare per proseguire? quale comando devo dare? sono nuovo di ubuntu
<nannes> appena finirà di installare, dovrai fare questo:
<nannes> 1) Riavvia ed entra nel BIOS    2)  nella sezione 'boot' troverai una nuova voce, "ubuntu".Impostala come primo dispositivo di boot (piazzandolo primo nella lista)  3) Salva ed esci dal BIOS
<nannes> A quel punto avrai finalmente il tuo amato grub, ma indovina un po'...?!  Se proverai ad avviare Win8 da grub  vedrai un bell'ERRORE. Dovrai solo fixare quello e poi avrai finito
<nannes> per fixare quell'errore ti rimando ad una guida
<nannes> MoUsE_: capito?
<MoUsE_> nannes, si
<MoUsE_> nannes, spara pure il link
<nannes> MoUsE_: sì aspetta che ho la  connessione a zero.. veramente lenta oggi
<MoUsE_> ok ma devo stare in campana altrimenti mi bacchetti!
<MoUsE_> vabbè nannes se ne è andato
<MoUsE_> CIAO CIAO
<MoUsE_> chissà se qualcuno può aiutarmi nell'utimo passo della mia installazione di ubuntu a fianco di win8, dovrei aver fatto tutto mi manca di fixare l'avvio di win da grub grazie
<MoUsE_> vabene, ho capito linux non è per tutti, grazie del supporto la gentilezza non ha prezzo, se per caso nannes si ricollega ti lascio la mia mail MoUsE_@farthers.it altribenti buona notte a tutti
<FeNiXx> sera a tutti
<FeNiXx> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 e ho un problema con l'intallazione di tor
<FeNiXx> cioè ho guardato diverse guide e le eseguo o almeno penso di averle eseguite bene però mi arrivano senpre degli errori
<FeNiXx> qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore
<FeNiXx> ?
<MoUsE_> FeNiXx, mi sa che ormai se ne sono andati tutti
<FeNiXx> azz in ferie?
<MoUsE_> che ne so
<MoUsE_> pensa che sono qua da 3 ore
<MoUsE_> e ancora non sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu 13.04 affiancato a windows 8, mi sa che abbandonerò linux
<MoUsE_> stavo cercando articoli su wiki.ubuntu-it.org, ma di win 8 e ubunto non se ne parla proprio ho trovato un win 7 c'è scritto risolto ma poi in realtà non è stato risolto nulla
<MoUsE_> su 42 persone presenti c'è uno che abbia linux installato?
<dod> MoUsE_ hai solo un hd?
<dod> e' un portatile?
<MoUsE_> si
<MoUsE_> si
<dod> ok
<dod> e' recente? hai efi bios?
<MoUsE_> hp già modificato il bios anche se in realtà lo era già perche non aveva windows ma linux quando l'ho preso, ma linux si bloccava
<MoUsE_> si efi
<MoUsE_> ho installato prima win 8 poi linux perchè non avevo mai scaricato la 13.04 e quindi intanto mi ero avvantaggiato
<dod> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<dod> si hai fatto bene ma devi seguire la guida per pc con uefi.
<dod> se e' disabilitato dovrebbe andare la procedura standard
<dod> come ti si blocca l'installazione?
<MoUsE_> non si blocca, tutto regolare ma al riavvio parte win 8 senza menu
<MoUsE_> ho provato già a reinstallare il grup che rileva win8 ma poi finisce li
<dod> mh
<MoUsE_> ho fatto un istallazione affiancando a win8, l'ho rifatta perchè non c'era il bootmanager partiva dritto e basta, con nannes abbiamo rifatto l'installazione selezionando altro e mettendo sda5 nel menù a tendina, riformattando la aprtizione
<dod> salta grub anche se lo hai rimesso.. sei sicuro che uefi sia disabilitato? puoi provare a questo punto ad abilitarlo e seguire la guida installazione con uefi.
<dod> hai preso ubuntu versione 64 bit?
<MoUsE_> si ho scaricato entrambe ma ho usato solo la 64
<MoUsE_> io posso anche riprovare con la guida efi, però non ho una aprtizione efi sull'hdd
<dod> se il pc e' moderno di sicuro permette il boot da usb. piazza ubuntu su penna o hd esterno e usalo di li.
<MoUsE_> ok grazie
<dod> a occhio direi che la seconda installazione forse hai cannato qualcosa.
<dod> facendola manuale magari non hai dato partizione primaria a ubuntu
<dod> o non l'hai contrassegnata come root
<MoUsE_> mha, io non ci capisco niente di linux evidentemente, però le opzioni sono decisamente poche, andando manualmene aumento le ocmbinazioni ma di fatto si può fare ben poco
<dod> la cosa migliore e' se lo fai installare in automatico sulla partizione che seleziona lui accanto a win.
<MoUsE_> h fato tutto lui il risultato era questo http://imagebin.org/266108
<dod> potresti riprovare ora che gli avete creato gia' un partizione. e di sicuro risceglie quella dove gia' l'hai messo adesso e lo sovrascrive, si spera nel modo giusto.
<dod> si ma con nannes penso abbiate ricreato una partizione per ubuntu e poi l'abbiate formattata.
<dod> puoi riprovare l'installazione automatica adesso, metti un occhio che lo piazzi sopra a quello che non ti parte e non sopra windows. dopodiche' se ancora non va', piazzi ubuntu su esterno o penna e cambi il boot da bios.
<mibofra> dod, che ha?
<MoUsE_> mi ha fatto selezionare sda5 e in modifica partizione ext 4 riformatta, poi / e sotto sda5
<dod> MoUsE_ per fare una manuale fatta bene ti devi leggere la guida di installazione. che telefonata per chat non e' il massimo e facile che la sbagli.
<dod> mibofra, portatile uefi con win8, uefi disabilitato pare, fatta automatica ma partiva win, fatta manuale con guida nannes e partiva win, reinstallato grub e parte sempre win diretto.
<MoUsE_> esatto
<mibofra> dod, sappi che con win8 non riuscirà mai il dualboot a meno di smanettare in modo assurdo
<dod> la  manuale deve avere almeno due partizioni. root primaria / bootable e /home.
<dod> ah ecco.
<mibofra> Mi spiace MoUsE_ ma win 8 si tiene l'mbr per se e costringe uefi a far avviar solo lui
<mibofra> a meno che
<dod> mibofra se mette in bios boot da usb?
<FeNiXx> mi date una mano con tor
<FeNiXx> non riesco a installarlo
<mibofra> non disattivi la voce di avvio veloce da win8
<dod> non so FeNiXx si installa dai repo normale.
<mibofra> !chat| FeNiXx
<ubot-it> FeNiXx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FeNiXx> ok
<MoUsE_> mibofra: e come la tolgo?
<mibofra> MoUsE_, nelle impostazioni di uefi o di win 8 dovresti trovare le varie opzioni per l'avvio ecc
<mibofra> li c'è questa
<mibofra> comunque ti cerco una guida da seguire MoUsE_ :)
<MoUsE_> thx
<mibofra> MoUsE_, http://www.chimerarevo.com/windows/windows-8-disattivare-avvio-veloce-quick-boot/
<MoUsE_> fatto grazie provo il riavvio
<MoUsE_> guale
<mibofra> MoUsE_, riavviato in un minuto?
<MoUsE_> circa 3
<MoUsE_> ti ho scritto tutto di botto era già in fase di
<mibofra> MoUsE_, non sembra disattivo allora
<blastamove> buonasera
<blastamove> avrei un problema
<blastamove> ho creato un cd credo di boot scaricando il fil iso di xubuntu
<blastamove> ma non vedo funzionare nulla
<blastamove> eppure il cd funziona..
<blastamove> dove sbaglio?
<MoUsE_> mibofra, imagebin.org/266126 di quanto dev'essere la chiavetta per usare ubuntu da li?
<blastamove> c'e' qualcuno?
<mibofra> MoUsE_, 2GB
<mibofra> blastamove, masterizzane un altro
<MoUsE_> blastamove: come hai masterizzato il file iso?
<blastamove> con xpcdburner normalmente chiuso il dvd ed utilizzata velocita bassa nella masterizzazione.
<MoUsE_> blastamove: ecco l'errore, devi selezionare nel menu non cra cd dati e mettere dentro il file iso ma crea cd/dvd da immagine
<blastamove> su windows vede il contenuto normalmente
<blastamove> ho fatto cosi infatti ho creato dvd da file iso
<MoUsE_> hai crato un dvd con un file al suo interno, la iso è unaa specie di matrice del disco contiene tutti i file (diaciamo un zip)
<blastamove> infatti è pieno  di cartelle..
<blastamove> l iso è come uno zip
<blastamove> ma resta schermo nero dal boot
<MoUsE_> allora devi solo fargli eseguire il boot da dvd, potrebbe essere, a me è già capitato che alcune marche di dvd non mi venivano viste per fare il boot
<MoUsE_> ma in windows mi leggevano il disco
<MoUsE_> prova a cambiare marca ne hai uno sottomano?
<MoUsE_> FeNiXx: io ho trovato questi link http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Tor-on-Linux e il video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjH2KAS65lw
<MoUsE_> io su windows uso firefox con anonimox
<manu_145> Buona sera, desidero installare Open Office ad un mio amico (ho provato a fargli cambiare idea ma niente) ma non riesco a trovarlo da Lubuntu Soft.Cent. potreste postarmi i codici necessari da terminale? ho gia scaricato il file .deb e estratto sulla scrivania e li mi son fermato :( grazie anticipatamente :D
<manu_145> versione scaricata Apache 4.0
<manu_145> ho offeso qualcuno con questa richiesta ahahah
<vlt> sera
<vlt> manu_145: Che hai provato?
<vlt> manu_145: A fargli installare libreoffice invece?
<xubuntu295> i+
<nannes> MoUsE_: come va
<arco> jester ci sei?
<arco> ho un problema con il lettore dvd del pc non legge tutti i dvd come posso fare
<arco> qualcuno mi può aiutare
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-01
<cri> gionor
<akis24> giorno
<elena87> buongiorno a tutti, per la prima volta mi avvicino a linux e vorrei installare tutto correttamente. sapete dirmi dove posso trovare un articolo per partizionare correttamente l'hard disk e ottenere il massimo da xubuntu? il mio pc è un netbook da 1gb di ram e 500 di hard disk. acer aspire one.windows adesso mi ha proprio stufato fortuna ci siete voi!
<akis24> elena87:  comincia da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<jekill> ho come l'impressione che non mi aggiorni i kernel
<elena87> ok allora leggo un pò quello. il netbook lo uso solo per vedere qualche film ascoltare un pò di musica scrivere documenti e andar su internet.. nulla più.. penso xubuntu basti..
<cri_> controlla
<cri_> la versione
<cri_> uname -r
<jekill> con ilò comando lsb_release -ds && uname -m la risposta e' Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS i686
<cri_> jekill: il comando per il kernel è uname -r
<jekill> 3.2.0-48-generic-pae
<jekill> tnks
<cri_> di nulla
<jekill> nel fare pulizia dei vecchgi kernel per problema di spazio devo aver fatto casino
<akis24> elena87: basta avanza e anche molto di piu '
<cri_> il kernel in uso non lo puoi aver tolto
<jekill> ok ma non fa gli upgrade della lts
<akis24> jekill: il kernel è corretto al momento come versione
<MoUsE_> nannes: niente bene
<jekill> akis24: tnks
<mibofra_cell> Oi cis
<elena87> ok perfetto... e comunque non è il mio pc principale ma voglio passare a un software libero adesso... sono  stufa di vincoli e rotture.. basta.. ora devo capire come partizionare bene..
<mibofra_cell> * ciao MoUsE_
<akis24> cioa mibofra_cell :)
<mibofra_cell> Ciao akis :)
<MoUsE_> nannes: ubuntu non si è mai avviato, ho trovato in internet alcune guide che però non a tutti funzionano ora si è blocata l'installazione e non mi parte neppure wi 8
<MoUsE_> mibofra_cell: ciao
<akis24> elena87:  prima comunque di installare fatti un disco live o usb e provi il sistema cosi ti rendi conto
<elena87> già fatto e adoro quel topino :) mi sembra quasi che mi sconsigli di installare linux..
<akis24> elena87:  il topino è il simbolo del De di xubuntu ma sempre di linux si tratta
<MoUsE_> elena87: io pensavo adoravi me
<cri_> lol
<cri_> MoUsE_: dualboot
<cri_> efi
<cri_> XD
<elena87> si l'ho capito ma mi sembra che temi che installo linux :/ comunque ho letto quanto mi hai consigliato..
<MoUsE_> cri_: si, ma efi disabilitato da bios
<cri_> on live funziona
<akis24> elena87:  fai pure per me no problem
<MoUsE_> cri_: si
<cri_> hai toccato le partizioni
<MoUsE_> cri_: Il pc nuovo viene fornito con linux, che non partiva, ho fatto un installazione di win8 con la sua partizione da 300mb, una partizione del 50% del disco e lasciato libero il resto per ubuntu
<jekill> Linux jekill-desktop 3.2.0-48-generic-pae #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:05:01 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cri_> pc fornito con linux lol
<jekill> fermo a giugno, normale ?
<MoUsE_> cri_: finito win8 e usato, ho installato ubuntu, niente da fare, si installa perfettamente (tranne l'ultimo tentativo di modificare sda3 da boot a boot efi
<cri_> MoUsE_: avevi creato la /boot/efi
<cri_> 100/250 mb
<cri_> file system 32
<cri_> deve trovarsi all'inizio di un disco partizionato in GPT e deve avere il flag "boot"
<elena87> ultima cosa, ho letto anche la parte del terminale ora come partiziono correttamente?... la mia idea sarebbe mettere il sistema in una partizione e la home in un'altra in modo che sistema e miei documemnti siano in posti separati.. counque al massimo poso fare il dualboot con windows..
<akis24> jekill:  se proprio vuoi vedere se ci sono aggioramenti dai  da terminale  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jekill> ok
<cri_> se non lo hai fatto vedo casini XD
<MoUsE_> cri_: http://imagebin.org/266108
<jekill> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<jekill> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<akis24> elena87: quando avvii il disco di installazione  quando arrivi al partizionamento troverai le opzioni per fare come preferisci
<akis24> jekill: hai il software center aperto ol il gestore di pacchetti ? chiudili e poi ridai il comando
<mibofra_cell> jekill fai sudo killall apt-get && sudo killall dpkg && sudo apt-get install -f
<mibofra_cell> *dai
<akis24> elena87: guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jekill> fatto: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<elena87> quindi installando solo xubuntu posso fare la procedura automatica? mi divide sistema da home?
<jekill> boh, continuo ad essere perplesso sul fatto che non ci siano upgrade da giugno
<jekill>  
<jekill> cy
<cri_> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<cri_> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cri_> leggi qua MoUsE_
<MoUsE_> cri_: ?
<MoUsE_> cri_: io non ho efi attivo ma legacy boot, e mi sembra di capire che non ci sia poi quest grande compatibilità con linux
<massy> Domanda: quale è la distro linux piu usata nel 2012/2013??
<OverMe> !chat | massy
<ubot-it> massy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> okay grazie
<massy> lo fatta nache di la
<nannes> cri_: la partiz uefi viene creata automaticamente dall'installatore di winzozz
<nannes> buongiorno a tutti:P
<nannes> MoUsE_: ho pochi minuti, ma veramente non ti parte?
<nannes> hai installato come ti ho detto io?
<MoUsE_> nannes: certo, e sul bios non appare la voce ubuntu, tuttavia cmq non parte
<MoUsE_> con easybcd trova la partizione ma anche se lo uso appare il menù di boot ma linux non va si ferma con grub>
<nannes> hai provato ad abilitare uefi ?
<nannes> perché, ti ripeto, è compatibile (io ce l'ho attivo)
<MoUsE_> se lo abilito anche win8 non parte
<nannes> perché hai ciappinato l'MBR lol
<nannes> con tutt ele installazioni precedenti a quella che ti ho fatto fare io
<nannes> quante ne hai fatto in totale, cinquanta?! xD
<MoUsE_> mha!
<nannes> ti conviene tenere uefi attivo e installare in quella condizione
<MoUsE_> la tua era la terza poi ne ho fatta una quarta eliminando tutto e seguendo un'altra guida, e poi ho cercato di modificare boot in boot efi e si è bloccata l'installazione (le altre sempre andate fino alla fine senza errori) e adesso ho ripristinato win 8 che mi dava missing
<nannes> off... sarei curioso di avere questo pc di fronte a me
<nannes> *coff
<nannes> devo scappare, forse domani ci sono, ciau
<glpiana> ola
<mauy> ciao a tutti per il mio cell android ho un software che mi consente di collegare il telefono alla mia rete e di mettere e togliere file digitando l'indirizzo datomi dallo stesso in un browser ho bisogno di un software che faccia la stessa cosa ma per il pc esiste???
<enzotib> mauy, python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<enzotib> ma solo per prelevare
<mauy> e no mi servirebbe anche che scrivesse perchè solo per prelevare uso gia hfs che funziana sia su linux che su win
<mauy> in pratica vorrei collegare un disco usb al mio pc e usarlo come un nas ma accessibile da browser senza dover comprare un hardware apposito. mi sembra strano che se esiste per android non ci sia nulla per pc ho gia cercato ma non trovo nulla forse sono io che immetto le chiavi di ricerca sbagliate
<jester1-> 'ngiorno
<ianno> ho un prroblema con l'installazione di ubuntu, potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ianno> ok. ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 i386 (il file iso) l'ho montato su un cd, ho riavviato il computer facendogli leggere il cd per l'installazione e fin qua tutto a posto. arrivo al menù e scielgo di provarlo prima di installarlo,schiaccio prova ubuntu e poi non va più...si incanta. quale può essere il problema?
<jester1-> ianno: possono essere diversi
<jester1-> ianno: 1 cd con errori, hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<jester1-> ianno: pc non linux digeribile
<ianno> se l'ho fatto nel modo giusto dovrebbe essere a posto
<jester1-> ianno: pc debole e impiega una vita a caricare il cd
<jester1-> ianno: per md5sum o è a posto o se ci sono errori il codice non quaglia
<ianno> è strano perchè con fedora non ho avuto problemi...ci ha messo pochissimo
<jester1-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester1-> se carica fedora carica anche ubuntu
<ianno> ti incollo quello che ho scritto nel terminale:
<ianno> [root@localhost Lillosky]# cd '/media/Ubuntu 13.04 i386 > md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$' >
<ianno> vuol dire che è aposto o ho sbagliato io?
<jester1-> ianno: md5sum file-iso
<jester1-> e controlla se il numenro quaglia
<ianno> mi dice inesistente
<ianno> ma c'è il file
<ianno> si può controllare direttamente il cd su cui l'ho messo?
<jester1-> ianno: se la iso ha difetti perdi tempo e basta, ci vuole poco a farfe il sum della iso
<ianno> non lo fa
<ianno> non va
<ianno> mi dice file inesistente
<jester1-> ianno: sei in linux?
<ianno> si fedora
<ianno> credo di avercela fatta
<jester1-> ianno: devi essere nella cartella dove hai la iso
<ianno> fatto
<ianno> ho controllato
<ianno> è giusto
<ianno> quindi non è quello il problema
<ianno> magari è come dicevi tu che ci mette un sacco a caricare...io adesso devo andare via,magari lo installo e se quando torno è ancora incantato poi vedrò cosa fare...grazie jester ciao
<Riccardone> salve
<mauro_> buongiorno a tutti
<mauro_> Ho un vecchio portatile toshiba , non funziona il cd, posso installare xubuntu , trasferendolo su una cartella? Grazie.
<Riccardone> mauro_: il portatile supporta l'avvio da usb pen ?
<mauro_> no, non supporta
<mauro_> ha un vecchio bios
<mauro_> che mi consigli?
<Riccardone> lettore CD esterno :)
<cristian_c> oppure plop
<mauro_> no
<Riccardone> ado a pranzo
<Riccardone> a dopo
<cristian_c> se non supporta avvio da usb
<Riccardone> *vado
<mauro_> ok, grazie
<mauro_> a dopo
<mauro_> buon pranzo
<cristian_c> mauro_, guarda a guida wiki di plop nel caso
<cristian_c> *la
<cristian_c> !plop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plop'
<mauro_> grazie cristian, che intendi?
<cristian_c> asp
<mauro_> ok
<cristian_c> mauro_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<cristian_c> La presente guida contiene procedure utili ad eseguire il boot da qualsiasi dispositivo hardware anche se non consentito dal bios. Ciò è possibile attraverso il programma Plop Boot Manager.
<mauro_> ok vedo dopo che pranzo, grazie ancora, a dopo, e buon pranzo a tutti, comunque resto collegato.
<alew> salve a tutti ho un problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti di ubuntu, mi da errore e non aggiorna
<cristian_c> alew, aggiunto ppa?
<alew> cosa?
<cristian_c> alew, hai aggiunto dei ppa alla tua lista dei repository?
<alew> no, non so neanche cosa sia un ppa
<alew> mi da quest'errore: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_28.0.1500.71-r209842_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<cristian_c> !ppa | alew
<ubot-it> alew: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> lol
<alew> forse ho aggiunto i pacchetti "propietari" quelli per riconoscere i file .mp3 e avi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alew, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> alew, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alew
<ubot-it> alew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alew> fatto
<cristian_c> alew, posta il link
<alew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936150/
<cristian_c> alew, visto
<cristian_c> alew, hai qualche problema con il ppa di google-chrome
<alew> devo disinstallarlo ?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> alew, forse è out
<cristian_c> alew, disattiva il ppa
<alew> come ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alew, da Sorgenti software
<alew> lo levo direttamente
<cristian_c> lol
<alew> quale è il comando da dare al terminale per disinstallarlo ?
<cristian_c> alew, secondo me basterebbe disattivarlo
<alew> scusa per la mia ignoranza ma non so come procedere
<cristian_c> alew, apri Sorgenti software
<alew> io non l'ho
<cristian_c> alew, sì che c'è
<cristian_c> alew, quale *buntu hai installato?
<alew> 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> alew, ok
<cristian_c> alew, apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<alew> e adesso
<cristian_c> alew, Impostazioni
<cristian_c> !repo | alew
<ubot-it> alew: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<cri> :-)
<MoUsE_> posso intallare ubuntu 13.04 su usb storage da 2gb, non copiare solo la iso, installarlo
<akis24> ciao
<cri> akis24, ciao
<cri> MoUsE_, si è fattibile
<cri> ma non so quanto ti possa durare la penna usata in questa maniera
<MoUsE_> cri: devo staccare l'hdd interno?
<cri> no
<MoUsE_> cri poco spazio?
<cri> in avvio cambi solo il boot di avvio
<MoUsE_> cri: e che non riesco a metterlo a fianco al win 8 ormai ne ho provate una 10ina di installazioni boot grub ect ect
<cri> e la soluzione è mettere ubuntu su usb lool
<MoUsE_> cri: lool ?
<cri> MoUsE_, che portatile hai
<MoUsE_> acer celeron
<MoUsE_> cri: con efi ma disabilitato
<cri> lol
<cri> modello
<cri> basta che giri il portatile ha la sigla sotto
<MoUsE_> cri: travelmate p253-e
<cri> MoUsE_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=547295
<MoUsE_> cri: grazie, ma non ho intenzione di spiantare il win8 che cmq ho messo su io e con bios boot su legacy, ho già fatto troppe prove e anche in questo forum non c'è una guida passo passo, guindi sono arcisicuro che non funzionerà, preferisco metterlo su una usb ma non so farlo, preché durante l'installazione mi chiede comunque se voglio affiancarlo, io vorrei che i due non si scornassero tra di loro
<cri>  da bios ho settato la modalità legacy bios e il secure boot su off.
<cri> sono 2 opzioni da mettere
<cri> sul tuo pc
<MoUsE_> se metto su legacy secure boot può esere solo off
<cri> MoUsE_, non ho pc con uefi
<cri> comunque se lo installi affianco fai un dual
<cri> non dovresti avere problemi
<MoUsE_> cri: se riesci a dirmi come faccio ad installarlo su USB 2gb mi fai contento, perchy in try non mi chiede la lingua e poi se voglio agiungere un programma poi lo perdo
<cri> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<cri> da window susa questo
<cri> ha la modalità persistente dei dati
<cri> MoUsE_, leggi anche qui
<cri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285841/disabled-secure-boot-and-enabled-uefi-for-dual-boot-on-acer
<glpiana> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<MoUsE_> cri: ho trovato questa guida non sapendo cos'è LiLi  http://punto-informatico.it/s_3758785/Download/News/lili-usb-creator.aspx però dicono che serve una chiavetta da 4 gb
<cri> comprala se non la hai XD
<MoUsE_> ok grazie a tutti i ragazzi che hanno speso del tempo con me in questa chat, un saluto a tutti.
<enry84> ciao a tutti
<enry84> una domanda sulla relase 13.04 il connect to server molto comodo per collegarmi al mio nas
<enry84> è sparito? Ho trovato un metoto alternatvivo con filezilla in collegamento ftp ma era molto comodo il vecchio metodo idee?
<pc_chiodo> buon giorno ha tutti, ho recuperato un notebook senza hdd, vorrei mettere un linux ubuntu 13.04 64 su una chiavetta esiste una guida che mi aiuti a farlo? non ho mai usato linux in vita mia
<jester-> pc_chiodo: fai installazione normale con desitnazione usb
<jester-> pc_chiodo: e 64 bit su pc chiodo forse non è adatto
<jester-> pc_chiodo: quindi ti serve un cd con l'installer o altra usb sempre con l'installer
<jester-> sempre che il chiodo supporti il boot da usb
<pc_chiodo> bhè il pc è un i3 solo che ha un anno di vita e l'hdd dentro è guasto, il cavo dell'alimentatore e rovinato, è sporco non è più in garanzia era della dittà di papà e quindi non merita riparlo
<jester-> se l'alimentatore  rovvanto come lo carichi
<pc_chiodo> chiaramento ho provato così ma mi da X quando parto perche chiede almeno 5.4 gb io ho chiavette da 4gb massimo e tante da 2 pensavo di usare una da 2 per il s.o. e po cambiavo in corsa le altro quando scaricavo o cravo file
<jester-> pc_chiodo: per la live basta un giga per il sistema almeno una usb da 12
<pc_chiodo> jester-: l'alimentatore va me è "vissuto" ha solo la maglia della schermatura a vista ma funziona
<jester-> pc_chiodo: o small linux
<pc_chiodo> ferma ferma, live? small linux?
<jester-> pc_chiodo: hd per portatile € 50/70 costa come 2 usb da 16
<pc_chiodo> se magna se beve, ci devo pagar il bollo?
<jester-> pc_chiodo: ubuntu occupa 4 giga e rotti solo di os
<pc_chiodo> e chi ce li ha 50, ragazzi ho 12 anni
<jester-> quindi usb da 4 lè minga bona
<jester-> damn small linux occupa meno
<jester-> e comunque su usb rallenti molto
<pc_chiodo> tra niente e lento prendo lento, small linux devo scaricare una iso allora?
<jester-> pc_chiodo: dovrebbe avere un sito
<dod> hd da 2,5 500gb sui 50e smonti il pannellino e ce lo piazzi. poi installi il so che vuoi.
<jester-> e hai un portatile decente non un tarocco
<jester-> se vai a comprare una usb un po capiente sendi 30
<jester-> spendi
<jester-> anzi intanto che ci sei compragli una ssd
<pc_chiodo> non sono esperto ma smontarlo è il meno un cacciavite e/o un piede di porco si fa quasi tutto (però questo lo dice mio papà che ha un officina non so se va bene proprio per tutto) Io la momento ho il pc con hdd rotto e diverse chiavette da 2gb un paio da 4gb e poi più piccole, soldi per comprare pezzi non ne ho e non me li danno, pensavo che un windows su chiavetta non si può mettere e allora pensava a ubuntu che non ho mai u
<pc_chiodo> che mi aiuti ma se non può fare uso l'a iso di installazione e ogni volta che spengo perdo tutto e festa finita
<dod> prova con una versione di ubuntu vecchia
<cavvads> non mi si apre activity log manager (o gestore registro attività) sapete come farlo funzionare?
<pc_chiodo> dod: le basta meno spazio? (che figata questa cosa del tab per completare i nomi, ho appena visto un filmato sull'uso del terminale, IMPARO IMPARO IMPARO (golden boy)
<dod> si lucid va da un minimo di 1gb a 5. devi provare.
<dod> non garantisco :D
<pc_chiodo> dod: lucid 10.04 ho trovato giusto?
<cavvads> chi mi puà
<cavvads> chi mi può aiutare con un programma?
<dod> si. se non riesce a installare quella allora niente ubuntu. ti ci vuole una distribuzione piu' leggera, tipo puppy linux
<dod> pc_chiodo prendi la iso e fai una usb avviabile da un altro pc con unetbootin e poi la usi su quello.
<cavvads> ragazzi mi potete aiutare?non mi si apre activity log manager come posso fare?
<pc_chiodo> ci provo e poi torno
<jester-> cavvads: sudo apt-get install --reinstall activity-log-manager
<cavvads> ok provo
<cavvads> jester-: no,non si apre ancora
<jester-> cavvads: activity-log-manager   nel terminale
<cavvads> jester-: mi da questo errore (activity-log-manager:11256): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_pack: assertion `gtk_widget_get_parent (child) == NULL' failed  (activity-log-manager:11256): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_application_list_actions: assertion `application->priv->is_registered' failed Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<jester-> cavvads: sarà buggato
<cavvads> jester-: (la mia solita fortuna) provo a riavviare il pc o non servirebbe a niente?
<jester-> riavviare non costa niente
<cavvads> jester-: ok provo a riavviare
<jester-> cavvads: leggi il log a mano
<jester-> syslog
<jester-> o dmesg
<jester-> o vai in /var/log
<cavvads> jester-: ok sono in /var/log ora?
<jester-> cavvads: li ci sono i flies di log
<jester-> che log ti serve
<jester-> individualo dal nome
<cavvads> jester-: dmesg
<jester-> cavvads: basta che dai dmesg nel terminale
<cavvads> jester-:non parte lo stesso
<jester-> cavvads: sa di sistema cannibalizzato
<jester-> da ppa
<cavvads> jester-: cioè?
<jester-> cioè uso di ppa scassa il sistema
<jester-> cavvads: cat /var/log/dmesg
<cavvads> jester-: si aprono tutti i programmi e funzionano tutti,tranne quello
<cavvads> jester-: comunque ubuntu l'ho installato stamattina,mi sembra strano che l''abbia già rotto
<jester-> cavvads: lo strano è che non funzi dmesg da terminale
<cavvads> jester-: scusa la mia ignoranza,ma cosa dovrebbe fare dmesg?
<jester-> cavvads: /bin/dmesg
<jester-> cavvads: apre il log
<jester-> hai mica detto che volevi il log di dmesg?
<cavvads> jester-: l'unico problema e che non mi parte gestore registro attività
<jester-> cavvads: saràbuggato
<cavvads> jester-: allora sapresti dirmi come eliminare la cronologia dei file dalla home^
<jester-> cavvads: ma si ovvia da terminale o leggendo i file in /var/log
<jester-> cavvads: cronologia di che?
<cavvads> jester-: dei file nella home
<jester-> cavvads: cioé
<jester-> ?
<cavvads> jester-: in alto a sinistra c'è l'icona home,cliccandoci sopra nella parte bassa della home si trova "file e cartelle" e io voglio cancellare quella cronologia dei file
<jester-> vedi un po in nauttilus, non uso unity o gnome
<jester-> cavvads: nautilus=cartellahome, il file manager
<cavvads> jester-: lo so,sto guardando
 * Riccardone abbandona sconfitto ...
<davide__> raga in casa mi collego in wifi con ubuntu 13.04 in cortile sotto il gazebo non riesco a collegamri, con windows si collega,,xckè
<davide_> aiuzzz
<davide__> aiuzz
<davide_> ciao in casa mi collego in wifi uso ubuntu 13.04 in cortile sotto il gazebo non si collega.ptovo con un pc windowse si collega come mai
<jester-> davide_: stesso pc?
<davide_> no 8no con ubuntu ev altro con windows
<jester-> davide_: l'altro pc monta una scheda piu buona
<jester-> se provi con lo stesso pc non andrà manco in winz
<davide_> non saprei pc vecchio dell latitude  quekko con ubunyu è novo asus x54c
<jester-> dell con winz?
<davide_> si
<jester-> davide_: del fa solo roba di qualità
<davide_> asus no
<ianno> jester! alla fine non ce l'ho fatta...potrebbe essere una questione di compatibilità? ho un acer aspire 5003WLMi con linux fedora 16
<davide_> vuoi dire che  il pc asus devo adoperarlo solo in casa
<ianno> non ce l'ho fatta ad instalare ubuntu intendo
<ianno_> jester
<drumste> ciao
<davide_> ciao /quit
<drumste> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 12LSt su un PC che mio padre ha riciclato dalla far
<drumste> però ad un certo punto mi dice "your system is running in low grafic mode"
<drumste> clicco Ok e mi chiede se voglio re modificare le impostazioni o far girare per quest a sessione in loe grafic mode..
<drumste> io scelgo la seconda opzione ma li si blocca
<drumste> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<ianno_> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 i386 e ho un problemino: scelgo la lingua e poi clicco su usa ubuntu senza installare, si carica e poi lo schermo diventa nero poi violastro e poi ancora nero con la freccia del cursore che va e viene. la situazione va avanti così per ore  e ore quindi non riesco ad installarlo(la stessa cosa vale anche se voglio installarlo oltre che provarlo). ho un  acer aspire 5003WLMi con linux fedora 16 che ho instal
<ianno_> il file iso è a posto, ho già controllato
<ianno_> cosa potrebbe essere??
<ianno_> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.04 i386 e ho un problemino: scelgo la lingua e poi clicco su usa ubuntu senza installare, si carica e poi lo schermo diventa nero poi violastro e poi ancora nero con la freccia del cursore che va e viene. la situazione va avanti così per ore  e ore quindi non riesco ad installarlo(la stessa cosa vale anche se voglio installarlo oltre che provarlo). ho un  acer aspire 5003WLMi con linux fedora 16 che ho instal
<ianno_> il file iso è a posto, ho già controllato
<ianno_> dio cane però
<Riccardone> ianno_: non serve bestemmiare, fidati :)
<Riccardone> prova a passare 'nomodeset' al grub durante l'avvio
<ianno_> e che è tutto oggi che cerco un modo per farlo andare
<Riccardone> ianno_: prova a dare nomedeset e vedi ...
<Riccardone> !cpufreq
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cpufreq'
<Riccardone> !cpufreqd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cpufreqd'
<iserald> riccardone:niente da fare...stesso problema di prima
<iserald> eh no aspetta perche mi chiamo iserald??
<iserald> sono ianno
<ianno> riccardone ci sei?
<Riccardone> ianno: si eccomi
<ianno> ho provato come hai detto tu ed è uguale a prima
<Riccardone> ianno: cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<ianno> nel menù dove si scegle se installare o provare ecc...ho schiacciato f6 e poi ho selezionato nomodeset
<Riccardone> e non va ? mmm ...
<Riccardone> scheda grafica ?
<ianno> zero
<Riccardone> ianno: prova a dare un'occhiata a qesto : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=405081
<Riccardone> ianno: o anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=412931
<ianno> forse trovo la soluzione in questi...grazie! se non riesco ritornerò
<Riccardone> ok. figurati
<guest20083> jester ci sei
<guest20083> ce qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano per istallare la mia stampante che non mi funziono lo scanner
<Riccardone> guest20083: scommetto che una Canon :) !
<guest20083> no brother dcp-j315w
<guest20083> multufunzione
<guest20083> riccardone tu hai una soluzione
<Riccardone> guest20083: magari ... posso dirti di leggere qui : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=552471
<Riccardone> guest20083: non so se il caso tuo ...
<guest20083> no cercavo jester perche lui già sa
<Riccardone> guest20083: ok. ma adeso jester- magari non è disponibile, nel frattempo leggiti il post no ?
<guest20083> si
<spartacus_72> sera
<URUS>  conoscete un buon programma per registrare video audio da webcam usb?
<URUS> mi serve per registrare un giro in moto quindi la webcam deve essere davanti la moto, e il pc dentro lo zaino :P
<URUS> qualche consiglio? e che programma utilizzo ?
<enzotib> URUS, mi risultano che esistano webcam pensate proprio per gli automezzi, senza bisogno di pc
<Ant_> Buona sera
<URUS> enzotib: volevo fare il video senza spendere soldi
<Ant_> Vorrei fare una domanda se 'e possibile
<URUS> enzotib: cmq me ne indichi una ?
<URUS> Ant_: si
<enzotib> URUS, eh, non ho niente sottomano adesso
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Ant_
<ubot-it> Ant_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ant_> grazie
<enzotib> URUS, comunque anche un programma come cheese dovrebbe essere buono allo scopo
<URUS> enzotib: cerco subito grazie
<Ant_> E' possibile usare la connessione wireless come hot spot?
<Ant_> Mi spiego meglio, la connessione che uso con ubuntu posso condividerla come hot spot?
<URUS> intendi come ripetitore wifi ?
<Ant_> Precisamente
<URUS> che si puo si puo ma so solo farlo da windows
<URUS> su linux si puo ma non mi ricordo come
<Ant_> Complimenti
<URUS> se vuoi per windows 7 è facile
<URUS> e lo  stesso vale da vista in su
<Ant_>  Io ci ho provato ma non ci sonomai riuscito, invece con lnux mint 13 che avevo prima ERA GIUa'\
<Ant_> era gia' impostato come possibilita' di ripetitore bastava selezionarla e funzionava
<URUS> ma ora sei collegato con il cavo lan ?
<URUS> o col wifi ?
<URUS> so che non tutti le schede supportano questo e io che ero connesso da wifi o dovuto usare una usb
<URUS> quindi usare 2 wifi
<Ant_> No nessuna delle due sono sempre andato in bloothoot con il telefono
<URUS> ?
<URUS> no ma tu ora come ti colleghi ad internet col pc ?
<Ant_> sembra incredibile ma linux mint 13 mi condivideva questa connessione
<Ant_> Con ilk telefono come modem
<URUS> quindi devi condividere la connessione al un ripetitore bloothot giusto  ?
<Ant_> Tanto e vero che le opzioni di creazione di una rete wireless con ubuntu sono due `ad hoc` e structure`
<Ant_> giusto
<Ant_> Voi sapete qual e' la differenza?
<Ant_> E' ricongiungibile ad una opzione di ripetitore wi fi?
<URUS> prova a leggere qua
<URUS> http://gruppi.rooar.com/showthread.php?t=6721434
<Ant_> lo faccio immediatamente
<libero> sera a tutti!
<libero> ho un piccolo problemo con backbox (sono inesperto vi avviso!)
<URUS> Ant_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<libero> vorrei installare wepcrack gui ma non va'...qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<URUS> libero posso in privato ?
<libero> certo!
<libero> ci sei urus?
<URUS> si
<URUS> leggi in privato
<Ant_> urus- c e' da studiare, grazie
<yousdo> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come posso far partire guake terminal all avvio su ubuntu gnome?
<jester-> yousdo: mettilo in prgrammi di avvio
<jester-> programmi
<yousdo> ho gia provato su unity funziona su gnome no
<cri> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-02
<cri> giorno
<Riccardone> salve
<cri> Riccardone: ciao
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> salve
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Riccardone> jester-: ciao
<calimer82> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<calimer82> come si fa ad aggiornare flash player su ubuntu?
<jester-> calimer82: si aggiorna da solo
<jester-> by upgrade del sistema
<calimer82> ciao jester
<calimer82> e sto sulla pagina di youtube e dice che non è aggiornato
<calimer82> aspetta ora si
<calimer82> ho riavviato il browser
<ExPBoy> ?
<calimer82> grazie :D
<arco> jester ci sei buongiono
<arco> buongiorno
<jester-> arco: cu fu
<arco> o fatto quel operazzione ma il risultato e negativo
<jester-> arco: sicuro che siano andate a buon fine?
<arco> ora sto provando a istallare ubuntu 12.o4
<arco> si
<jester-> arco: non vanno tutti i dvd o solo uno
<arco> tutti quelli ce sono stati masterizzati con il masterizatore di casa dal tv
<jester-> arco: sudo dpkg -l | grep libdvdread4
<jester-> metti ne paste
<jester-> !paste | arco
<ubot-it> arco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arco> cosa significa paste
<jester-> arco: leggi sopra cosa ti ha scritto ubot-it
<arco> jester ti sendiamo fra un po
<jester-> e dove mi sendate
<arco> ci sendiamo fra un po cio mia figli che pingge continuamente
<enzotib> lol
<impex93> Ciao a tutti ho un problemone: ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04 sul mio portatile, ho eseguito tutti i passi preliminari ed infine ho messo i driver AMD x la scheda video, dopo il riavvio però l'interfaccia unity non carica più... Mi spiego meglio: facendo clickdestro o scorciatoie da tastiera riesco ad aprire i programmi ma manca la barra degli strumenti, come posso fare??
<jester-> impex93: driver da sito ati?
<impex93> yes
<jester-> impex93: veleno,toglili
<impex93> ahi ahi non lo sapevo... comandi da terminale x toglierli??
<jester-> impex93: dipende da cosa hai installato, devi guardare la doc sul sito, si sicuro non hai installato un deb
<impex93> era un pacchetto .run
<jester-> appunto
<impex93> quindi come posso rimuoverli?
<jester-> c'è una qualcosa da aggiungere al .run --sticass
<jester-> la doc lo riporta
<impex93> ma la doc la trovo sul sito amd?
<jester-> tipo ilfile.run --unistall o --remove
<jester-> impex93: la trovi si
<impex93> ora guardo
<jester-> impex93: sudo aticonfig --unistall
<jester-> impex93: se resiste
<jester-> sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jester-> impex93: poi in entrambi i casi
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<impex93> sh ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall  sh /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<impex93> con questi due mi dice can't open
<jester-> impex93: leggi sopra
<jester->  ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run ì il file che hai installato?
<jester-> sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<impex93> allora sudo /usr...ecc... mi dice comando non trovato
<impex93> ora provo quello sotto
<jester-> impex93: sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jester-> impex93: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<impex93> quest'ultimo l'ho fatto, reboot??
<jester-> impex93: sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh  rimuove
<jester-> il secondo rimette le lib originali dopo la rimozione
<impex93> non me lo fa fare! mi dice comando non trovato!
<jester-> impex93: il file -run ce l''hai ancora?
<impex93> si
<jester-> nella home o in qualche  cartella
<impex93> in scaricati
<jester-> impex93: cd Scaricati
<jester-> impex93: atisticass.run --uninstall
<jester-> impex93: digita le prime 2 lettere e batti tab
<impex93> è uscito aticonfig   atieventsd atiodcli atiode atobm
<jester-> impex93: ls per vedere il file
<impex93> ok lo vede e me lo evidenzia in verde
<jester-> impex93: è questo? ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<impex93> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_x64.run
<jester-> impex93: sudo aticonfig --uninstall che fa
<jester-> impex93: sudo amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_x64.run --uninstall
<impex93> aticonfig mi dice "Uninstaller for AMD Catalyst.. bla bla bla... does not exist or cannot be found" l'altro comdando non trovato...
<jester-> impex93: sudo amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_x64.run --uninstall
<impex93> eh mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> impex93: sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_x64.run --uninstall
<impex93> stessa cosa di aticonfig
<jester-> come dire che non è installato
<jester-> impex93: hai installato con sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_x64.run ?
<impex93> sh mi pare
<jester-> pare non sia installato
<impex93> se non è installato non capisco perchè non appare unity
<impex93> è successo subito dopo l'installazione
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<impex93> fatto riavvio?
<jester-> impex93: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<impex93> comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<impex93> scritto bene giuro
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<impex93> ancora niente unity... sto sbarellando
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> ma hai riavviato?
<jester-> mi sa che ha fatto danni imprevisti
<jester-> ..uninstall non trova il driver
<impex93> si ho riavviato... danni imprevisti?
<jester-> ma non va
<jester-> si è installato a casso
<ExPBoy> impex93, hai dati da salvare?
<jester-> impex93: sei in tty?
<impex93> dati intendi foto, documenti o musica?
<ExPBoy> anche
<jester-> porni
<impex93> cos'è tty?
<ExPBoy> lol
<impex93> ahah nono sono fresco di installazione
<jester-> la shell da contro-alt-F2
<impex93> no sono in terminale
<ExPBoy> allora reinstalla tutto
<jester-> fai rima
<jester-> prima*
<Riccardone> jester-: ma che consigli dai ... A Vittuone vi piace vincere facile :)
<impex93> ctrl-alt-f2 e ora ho schermo nero...
<Riccardone> jester-: ops ... sbagliato canale :)
<jester-> impex93: scusa se non parte unity i comandi dove li dai
<jester-> impex93: dovresti avere la richiesta per user e pass in shell
<Riccardone> impex93: non hai richiesta di Login ?
<jester-> eh ma senza grafica i comandi dove li dai
<impex93> eh no... l'avevo tolta...
<jester-> impex93: nella shell da ctrl-alt-f2
<Riccardone> impex93: ctrl-alt-F2 e loggati nella shell
<jester-> o F3 4 5 6 7
<cri> se lo fate accedere con su
<jester-> cri: dice di non averela grafica quindi non ha il terminale
<jester-> e non si capisce dove ha dato i comandi
<impex93> il terminale ce l'ho mi basta premere ctrl-alt-t
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cri> lol
<jester-> impex93: quindi la grafica c'è o no
<cri> impex93: ti devi spiegare bene se no complichi solo le cose
<Riccardone> impex93: la grafica = interfaccia grafica X !
<jester-> impex93: no unity no terminale
<ExPBoy> mi pare di capire che gli manca la barra di unity il resto c'è
<cri> Riccardone: troppo tecnico
<jester-> terminale si unity
<cri> impex93: cosa vedi sul desktop
<impex93> allora, mi manca la barra laterale di unity, il pannello superiore e quando apro x esempio il terminale non c'è la barra dove c'è la X per chiudere il trattino x minimizzare
<ExPBoy> sputtanato il wm
<cri> ExPBoy: confermo
<cri> XD
<ExPBoy> :)
<impex93> sul desktop ho due icone, se trascino con il mouse mi appare la traccia e se faccio click destro mi esce il menu a tendina
<impex93> che sarebbe il wm?
<ExPBoy> impex93, ma appena installato l'avevi?
<jester-> impex93: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> impex93: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<impex93> si ma quando sono andato x installare i driver amd è partito il casino
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> da dove hai preso i driver?
<jester-> sudo rm -r .compiz
<jester-> sudo rm -r .compiz2
<jester-> ExPBoy: da ati ma non sembrano installati
<jester-> i famigerati fglrx
<ExPBoy> allora chissà che ha fatto bho
<impex93> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".compiz2": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> sudo rm -r .compiz-2
<impex93> idem
<ExPBoy> impex93, reinstalla che fai prima
<jester-> impex93: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools fatto?
<impex93> si
<jester-> impex93: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ anche?
<impex93> si
<jester-> riavvia la sessione
<Riccardone> impex93: riavvia la sessione = ctrl-alt-del
<impex93> nada
<Riccardone> impex93: oppure riavvia il pc
<cri> sudo reboot
<Riccardone> sudo shutdown -r now
<impex93> fatto ma niente
<ExPBoy> strano
<ExPBoy> impex93, sicuro di non prendere in giro?
<Riccardone> impex93: fatto cosa ? reboot o shutdown ?
<impex93> exp ti pare?
<cri> paste
<impex93> tutti e dur
<cri> ffirefox lo puoi avviare da terminale
<jester-> impex93: conti balle?
<Riccardone> impex93: azz ... conviene seguire il consiglio di jester- a sto punto : re-installa da capo ...
<jester-> se no reinstalla
<impex93> jester no!!!! se c'è un modo x provartelo lo farei volentieri!
<impex93> ho aperto firefox ora?
<Riccardone> impex93: se dai il comando uname -r ?
<jester-> impex93: se sudo reboot non trova il comando ilproblema non è il driver ma il sistema che si è mutilato
<impex93> 3.10.4-031004-generic
<ExPBoy> 3.10?
<jester-> 3.10?
<Riccardone> ok allora il terminale non è un fake ...
<ExPBoy> ok trolla
<jester-> sicuro
<Riccardone> però qualche dubbio sul kernel ce lo avrei :)
<jester-> o non la conta giusta
<cri> puo essere che lo aggiornato manualmente
<jester-> impex93: lsb_release -r
<jester-> sa di alfa
<impex93> il kernel l'ho aggiornato -.- io non trollo cazzo dai.. facciamo i seri
<jester-> cri: ha detto appena installata
<Riccardone> impex93: ubuntu ?
<jester-> impex93: 3.10?
<impex93> no 13.04
<cri> jester-: io sto provando la 13.10
<cri> e non ha quel kernel XD
<jester-> impex93: di serie è 3-8 ma se fai cazzate e dici che è il driver
<jester-> impex93: riavvia e parti col 3.8
<impex93> l'ho aggiornato manualmente ma xk ora mi prendete x deficiente?!
<Riccardone> strano che la ubuntu 13.04 abbia già messo il kernel 3.10 ... è unstable ancora
<jester-> impex93: riavia col quello normale
<cri> <jester-> cri: ha detto appena installata <impex93> l'ho aggiornato manualmente ma xk ora mi prendete x deficiente?!
<jester-> impex93: sei tu che ci prendi per dei pirla
<ExPBoy> Riccardone, infatti usa 3.8
<Riccardone> ExPBoy: infatti ...
<impex93> ho riavviato con il 3.8
<Riccardone> impex93: che cavolo hai combinato ...
<impex93> vorrei saperlo...
<ExPBoy> impex93, ma scusa sei su un altro pc?
<jester-> ha pacioccato e sar pure pieni di ppa
<impex93> si x scrivere qui sto usando il fisso
<Riccardone> impex93: all'avvio, hai scelto 'Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu' ?
<ExPBoy> uff ma perchè perdere tempo inutilmente reinstalla
<jester-> ma no ha un pc di quelli raffreddati a liquido
<jester-> avvi in 3 secondi netrti
<jester-> netti
<impex93> si Riccardone ho avviato con il 3.8
<Riccardone> impex93: ed il link al kernel 3.8 è giusto ?
<impex93> no è raffreddato ad aria con il scyte mugen 3 ora puoi smettere di prendere in giro
<Riccardone> perchè se avvii col kernel 3.8, il risultato di uname -r dovrebbe essere Kernel 3.8-4 .....
<impex93> si mi da 3.8.0-19-generic
<Riccardone> impex93: molto strano ... reinstalla e via ... probabilmente qualche pa ha fatto casino
<Riccardone> *ppa
<jester-> o qualche file di sistema a bottane
<jester-> se non capisce reboot
<impex93> Va bene reinstallo a sto punto... Grazie a tutti e per la cronaca a chi crede che vi stia prendendo in giro do volentieri l'indirizzo di casa mia, venitemi a trovare e vedrete che non scherzo
<Riccardone> impex93: ce l'hai una sorella bona ?
<impex93> Eh quello no xD
<jester-> una cuggina?
<Riccardone> impex93: allora non vale la pena, scusa ...
<jester-> allora andiamo di fiducia
<nannes> non fate i porci, parlate di tecnicismi   lol
<impex93> x curiosità ho provato a reinstallare di driver amd e l'installazione non arriva alla fine ma da errore, ora mi viene il dubbio che l'abbia fatto anche ieri... possibile che sia quello?
<cri> impex93: ariva alla fine ma ti dovrebbe dare errore kms
<impex93> e quello potrebbe aver compromesso qualcosa?
<cri> se hai quel tipo di errore non funzionano
<impex93> in effetti jester non capiva xk non li trovava... xo se non funzionano e se non ci sono installati xk mai dovrebbe sparirmi parte dell'interfaccia?
<cri> impex93: come cosigliato fai una nuova installazione
<cri> e per i drive video
<cri> affidati al gestore drive
<impex93> sisi la sto già facendo era x curiosità
<cri> intehrato
<cri> vedi che non avrai problemi
<impex93> gia che ci sono, scaricare aggiornamenti durante l'installazione e installare software di 3 parti lo abilito?
<jester-> impex93: yess
<Riccardone> impex93: si
<impex93> partizioni automatiche o le faccio io? ho un ssd
<impex93> mi conviene tenere lo swap?
<Riccardone> impex93: si, tieni la swap e fai le partizioni te
<impex93> ok, come le faccio però?ù
<impex93> un ext4 e uno swap giusto?
<cri> impex93: quanta ram hai
<cri> in linea di massima la dimensione deve essere pari al quantitativo di ram installata
<Riccardone> impex93: si, ext4-journal (mount point /) e una di swap pari al doppio della ram
<cri> Riccardone: non era uguale alla ram?
<Riccardone> cri: io la faccio sempre pari al doppio della ram, una volta si usava così, poi non so come si è evoluta la questione ...
<jester-> che se hai un po ri ram la swap è li per decorazione se non fai i freeze
<cri> una vola era 31 mb di ram XD
<cri> avendo 4gb 4 gb di swap bastano
<Riccardone> cri: 31! e non 32 o 30 quindi ?
<Riccardone> cri: $gb avanzano ...
<cri> 32Mb pc vecchi XD
<Riccardone> cri: cavolo il mio primissio Pentium2 MMX aveva già 64M di Ram ... che tempi quelli ... Una scheda video S3Virge da8MB APG e Linux Red-Hat 5.1!
<Riccardone> *primissimo
<cri> altri tempi
<DMuser> Buongiorno, volevo variare il dm da unity ad altro (kde, gnome, mate, etc). Però mi preoccupa una cosa...ogni DE ha il suo tree in home/utente/... oppure è sempre lo stesso?
<remix_tj> /home/nomeutente resta sempre quello
<remix_tj> forse le cartelle Scrivania, Documenti & co  potrebbero variare
<DMuser> ma le perderei o mi posso spostare i miei file?
<DMuser> dipende se dsinstallo unity
<DMuser> *disinstallo
<babbolone> Ciao a tutti :))
<mettiu> ciao, non mi funziona un dvd.
<mettiu> cosa devo fare?
<mettiu> è un film.
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<mettiu> ehi ragazzi nessuno che sa darmi una mano ??
<Samul> sto per installare ubuntu 12.04 LTS sul mio notebook e mi servirebbe un paio di consigli: dato che ora ho un hdd da 750 gb e a natale passerò tutto ciò che avrò su quell'hdd a un ssd 256 gb, mi consigliate di partizionare al momento dell'installazione? cioè, separo /boot, /home e /var?
<Samul> scusate, è urgente... mi servirebbe una risposta abbastanza veloce
<Riccardone> Samul: magari partiziona solo la /home ...
<Samul> ok
<Samul> al resto quanto assegno?
<Riccardone> quanta RAM hai ?
<Samul> 8 gb
<Samul> + 2 di memoria video dedicata
<Riccardone> allora fai la Swap da 4Gb poi ...
<Samul> quindi diciamo
<Samul> home 690 gb
<Samul> 4 swap
<Samul> e il resto lo assegno per boot, var ecc.?
<Riccardone> la /home da 100Gb, dipende da quanto scarichi, anche 200 sennò ...
<Samul> ma ho 750 gb
<Riccardone> ovviamente in EXT4-journal
<Samul> un attimo
<Riccardone> ed il restante lo lasci al mount point / sempre in Ext4-journal
<Samul> uhm
<Samul> non mi intendo di partizionamento in linux
<Samul> come faccio ad assegnare il boot a una partizione?
<Riccardone> !installaione | Samul
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installaione'
<Samul> lol
<Riccardone> !installazione | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Samul> uh?
<Samul> lo stavo già leggendo
<Samul> in definitiva, quindi
<Riccardone> Samul: stai avanti ... già pensi a Natale ?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> ce l'ho già in programma di prendere un ssd
<Riccardone> e quindi ti devi programmare per avere un 256gb e non 750 giusto ?
<Samul> ma
<Samul> ma se io partiziono ora per un 750
<Samul> quando passo all'ssd
<Samul> le partizioni non vengono automaticamente ridimensionate?
<Samul> perché io ora di dati ho circa 226 gb
<Samul> che devo trasferirmi dall'hdd esterno
<Riccardone> forse hai un po' di confusione :) ... se cambi HD le partizioni le perdi :)
<Samul> wut
<Samul> ci sono tool appositi
<Samul> o sbaglio?
<Riccardone> si, tipo il clona disco etc etc
<Samul> eh
<Samul> e non posso usarlo su un ssd più piccolo?
<Samul> con meno storage, insomma
<Samul> un momento
<Riccardone> si, credo di si, ridimensionando opportunamente le partizioni
<Samul> forse ho un'idea
<Samul> ecco appunto
<Samul> quando è il momento di trasferire all'ssd
<Samul> con gparted le ridimensiono
<Riccardone> se ti fai la /home da 150Gb però non devi ridimensionare niente e non rischi di perdere i dati no ?
<Riccardone> esatto, quando sarà il momento di cambiare, ridimensioni e fai un ghost dell'hdd, metti il nuovo e fai il restore ...
<Riccardone> oppure il nuovo lo monti esterno, trasferisci bit a bit i dati con 'dd' e metti direttamente il nuovo ...
<Samul> sì ma
<Riccardone> le soluzioni ce ne sono assai ...
<Samul> ma scusa
<Samul> io ho > 200 gb
<Samul> non posso fare la home da 150 gb
<Riccardone> perchè ?
<Samul> -.
<Samul> *-.-
<Samul> perché non ci stanno
<Riccardone> hai più di 200gb ...
<Samul> sì
<Samul> ho più di 200 gb di file da spostare
<Samul> ma se faccio la home da 150 gb non ci stanno
<Samul> -.-"
<Riccardone> allora non ho capito il tuo problema ...
<Samul> allora
<Samul> io ho un hdd esterno
<Samul> con oltre 220 gb
<Samul> di file
<Samul> e li devo trasferire nell'hdd del mio notebook
<Samul> dove installerò ubuntu
<Samul> il quale hdd voglio partizionare a dovere
<Samul> ma ho paura di far danni
<Samul> perché poi dovrò fare una copia di ciò che c'p
<Samul> *c'è
<Samul> e trasferirla nell'ssd
<Samul> file che devo mettere nell'hdd = 226 gb, spazio hdd = 750 gb, spazio ssd = 256 gb
<Riccardone> e in tutto ciò non puoi aspettare Natale così trasferisci una sola volta ?
<Samul> e fino a natale come lo uso il pc?
<Samul> non ho niente ora
<Samul> tutto ciò che ho ce l'ho sull'esterno
<Riccardone> ok, pensiamo di essere a Natale adesso per esempio : hai lo ssd con 4Gb di swap (quindi ti rimangono 252Gb)
<Samul> io volevo solo sapere
<Samul> ma con 8 gb di ram
<Samul> che me ne faccio dello swap?
<Samul> devo far girare un paio di VM, navigare e sviluppare in htm/php
<Samul> *html
<Riccardone> ci carichi i file 226Gb sulla /home (e ti rimangono 226Gb)
<Samul> non uso mai più di 5 gb di ram alla volta
<Samul> comunque non hai capito che sull'ssd
<Samul> voglio trasferire tutta l'installlazione
<Samul> non solo /home
<Riccardone> ci carichi i file 226Gb sulla /home (e ti rimangono 26Gb)
<Samul> *installazione
<Samul> ma non voglio trasferire solo la home!
<Riccardone> e con 26Gb meno quellio che ti occupa il SO che ci vuoi fare ?
<Samul> facciamo così
<Samul> te lo spiego in quest'altro modo
<Samul> sto per installare ubunt
<Samul> *ubuntu
<Riccardone> dai, prova, sono tutto orecchie ...
<Samul> e a natale trasferirò TUTTA L'INSTALLAZIONE, file compresi
<Samul> su un ssd
<Samul> ora voglio solo sapere
<Samul> come partizionare l'hdd
<Samul> e voglio anche sapere se poi avrò problemi a mantenere le partizioni sull'ssd.
<Samul> tutto qui
<Riccardone> non so cosa rispondere purtroppo, scusa ...
<Riccardone> non posso prediligere il futuro ...
<Samul> ...
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> facciamo un'altra domanda. alla fine
<Samul> materialmente
<Riccardone> la SWAP comunque la devi avere per forza :)
<Samul> veramente che io sappia
<Samul> con più di 512 mb di ram è inutile
<Samul> figurati che io ne ho 10 gb
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> allora, facciamo finta che l'ssd io non l'abbia mai nominato
<Samul> come partiziono l'hdd?
<Samul> quali filesystem uso? e quali partizioni/quanto spazio?
<yousdo> e quando li riempi 10gb di swap :D
<Samul> io veramente dicevo 10 gb di ram
<Samul> non di swap
<Riccardone> come già detto, io ti consiglio 4Gb di swap, la /home da 250Gb (così ti entra tutto) filesystem tipo Ext4-journal ed il restante spazio lo partizioni come mount point / sempre in Ext4-journal
<yousdo> quoto
<Samul> ok
<Samul> allora accendo l'altro pc, mi connetto e speriamo che vada tutto bene
<Samul> a proposito
<Samul> dato che ho anche windows in dual booot
<Samul> *boot
<Samul> mi consigliate di formattare da terminale o col dvd di win7?
<Riccardone> tu metti il cd-rom di Ubuntu o la pen drive e poi fa tutto lui :)
<Samul> oh sì è vero
<Samul> "cancella ubuntu e installa"
<Samul> dimenticavo che c'era anche quell'opzione
<Samul> ok, acceso il vecchio hp
<yousdo> avrei anch'io una questione
<Samul> prego
<Samul> se posso t'aiuto volentieri
<yousdo> ho da poco messo su ubuntu server su un pc che mi avanza e sto facendo un po di esperimenti
<yousdo> se volessi aggiungere degli utenti ma questi utenti non devono poter per esempio spegnere o riavviare il pc come potrei fare?
<Samul> suppongo che
<Samul> solo root possa farlo
<Samul> eccomi
<yousdo> effettivamente uso sudo per poter riavviare ecc..
<Samul> inatti
<Samul> solo root può farlo
<Samul> prova a scrivere semplicemente reboot :)
<yousdo> quindi dovrebbe gia essere a posto così
<Samul> suppongo di sì
<Samul> ok sto per installare ubuntu
<Samul> o meglio, mettere il cd di installazione XD
<yousdo> oltre a reboot ecc non vorrei che gli utenti abbiano dei permessi che in qualche modo possono compromettere la funzionalità del server
<yousdo> ma se è come dici dovrebbe essere già ok
<Samul> uhm
<Samul> vuoi limitare l'accesso a cartelle in particolare?
<yousdo> diciamo che tranne home/propria_dir non devono poter modificare nient altro
<Samul> uhm
<Samul> credo che allora tu debba fare qualcosa legato ai chmod
<yousdo> poi un altro esempio
<Samul> non saprei, sono con ubuntu server da poco
<Samul> ma perché è da qualche minuto che ho lo schermo nero e non compare la scritta "prova/installa ubuntu"? :|
<yousdo> se un utente usando gcc compila e fa girare quello che gli pare neanche va bene
<Riccardone> yousdo: già funziona così ... è la filosofica di Linux ...
<Samul> mi sa che il pc è andato in crash
<Samul> possibile?
<Samul> che voi sappiate, quando s'avvia il cd di ubuntu 12.04 lts ci mette così tanto a caricare?
<yousdo> non direi
<Samul> ok, spengo e riaccendo...
<Samul> per quello che l'ho pagato, quel notebook mi sta dando anche troppi problemi
<Samul> ok ora è partito
<Samul> era proprio andato in crash...
<yousdo> :D
<Samul> cioè
<Samul> secondo voi
<Samul> un i7 2.2 GHz quad, 8 GB di ram e hdd rpm5400
<Samul> doverebbe crashare appena apro chromium?
<yousdo> azz
<Samul> e metterci QUARANTA SECONDI a lanciare skype
<yousdo> il problema nel tuo caso è l'hd io sono passato felicemente a ssd
<yousdo> e volo
<Samul> infatti anche io a natale ne prenderò uno
<Samul> ce l'ho in programma da mesi ormai
<yousdo> un altro pianeta
<Samul> infatti
<Samul> peccato che duri poco...
<Samul> se non sbaglio dopo un po' non funzionano più in RW
<Samul> tipo un paio di anni
<yousdo> si dice che i cicli di scrittura siano inferiori ai tradizionali
<Samul> tu di che marca ce l'hai?
<Samul> dicono che l'ssd della intel sia il migliore
<yousdo> ma incorporano tecnologie per non lasciarti a piedi
<Samul> che intendi con quest'ultima frase?
<yousdo> tipo in realtà c'è ridondanza nei dati
<Samul> ovvero'
<Samul> *?
<yousdo> lo spazio di memorizzazione e doppio ma tu lo vadi a meta
<Samul> ah
<Samul> e questo cosa comporta?
<yousdo> una sorta di mirror invisibile
<Samul> se sapessi cos'è...
<Samul> guarda, sono un newbie
<yousdo> che se qualche cella di memoria si "brucia" non perdi i dati
<Samul> non usare termini troppo complicati lol
<yousdo> perchè hai la seconda possibilità
<Samul> no cazz
<Samul> ho sbagliato
<Samul> ho premuto troppe volte avanti nell'installazione
<Samul> ora sta installando e non ho potuto partizionare
<Samul> diamine
<yousdo> reboot
<Samul> ma non perdo tutto?
<Samul> cioè non danneggio l'hdd?
<yousdo> dipende se ti ha gia scritto la tabella delle partizioni potrebbe essere
<Samul> oddio
<Samul> rischio danni gravi?
<yousdo> scusa tu stai installando su una partizione che già avevi predisposto giusto?
<Samul> no
<Samul> ho formattato tutto
<Samul> e installato di sana pianta
<yousdo> e allora cosa dovresti perdere?
<Samul> no ma temo di aver fatto danni all'hdd
<Samul> è possibile?
<Riccardone> Samul: ti ci è caduto un cacciavite sopra ?
<Samul> nah
<yousdo> in che senso danni se non gli hai dato una martellata
<Riccardone> come fai a pensare certe cose ...
<Samul> uhm va beh lasciamo perdere
<Samul> yousdo: posso farti un paio di domande sugli ssd?
<Samul> se non ti disturbo
<yousdo> dimme
<Samul> innanzitutto
<Samul> di che marca l'hai preso?
<Samul> quanto storage? a che prezzo?
<yousdo> samsung 840 pro
<Samul> uhhhhhhhh
<yousdo> 128gb 130 euro
<Samul> per notebook o fisso?
<yousdo> e indifferente
<Samul> ma come
<Samul> cambiano le dimensioni
<yousdo> prima lo avevo sul fisso ora l'ho montato sul notebook
<Samul> sul notebook se è troppo "grande" non ci sta
<Samul> quanti pollici?
<yousdo> le dimensioni sono sempe come quelle dei notebook
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> I didn't know
<Samul> io manco sapevo cosa fossero gli ssd fino a qualche mese fa
<yousdo> io l'ho scoperto quando mi e arrivato
<yousdo> :D
<Samul> uh?
<Samul> in che senso?
<yousdo> neanch'io sapevo delle dimensioni ridotte
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> comunque la v. 12.04 lts
<Samul> è più stabile della 13.04?
<yousdo> forse i prezzi sono lievemente scesi comunque 1gb 1 euro piu o meno
<Samul> va beh, ora mi trovo scritto davanti questo:
<Samul>   /dev/sda
<Samul>   /dev/sda1 ext4 741657 mb
<Samul>   /dev/sda5 swap 8459 mb
<Samul> cosa devo fare?
<Samul> non so come si partizioni :|
<yousdo> se confermi avrai una partizione che include tutto sia / che /home
<Samul> ma preferirei separare la home dal resto
<Samul> come si fa?
<yousdo> dovresti ridimensionare /
<Samul> sì
<Samul> poi?
<yousdo> e poi creare una ext4 /home
<Samul> direi che a /home lascio tutto lo spazio
<Samul> meno 90 gb
<Samul> che lascio a /dev/sda
<Samul> e 8 gb che lascio alla swap
<Samul> va bene così?
<yousdo> secondo me no
<Samul> uh
<Samul> e cosa faccio?
<yousdo> la /home la farei piu grossa
<Samul> eh
<Samul> ma a /dev/sda
<Samul> un po' di spazio
<Samul> devo lasciarglielo
<yousdo> no
<Samul> ...
<yousdo> /dev/sda e tutto l'hd
<Samul> eh
<Samul> io da tutto l'hdd
<Samul> separo solo home
<Samul> il resto lo lascio insieme
<Samul> no?
<Samul> se levo home, a /var ecc. bastano 90 gb
<yousdo> esatto
<Samul> così ne ho > 650 per home
<Samul> no?
<yousdo> ok ok
<Samul> direi che mi basta come spazio
<yousdo> mi era svuggito
<Samul> ?
<Riccardone> Samul: tu non ascolti, per prima cosa inizia ad ascoltare ... il buon Gesù ci ha dato due orecchie ed una sola bocca per far sì che noi ascoltassimo il doppio di quanto potessimo parlare ... tu fai eccezione :)
<Samul> ma di che parli?
<Samul> ti sto dicendo che fare la home di 250 gb è uno spreco
<yousdo> non credo anzi
<Samul> ..
<Samul> ma se ho 230 gb di file da occupare
<yousdo> l'hd da quant'è
<Samul> 750
<yousdo> con 550gb di sistema che ci fai scusa?
<Samul> what
<Samul> io voglio assegnare TUTTO ALLA HOME
<Samul> e lasciare 90 gb per il resto
<Samul> forse non mi sono spiegato bene finora...
<yousdo> se da 750 togli 250 per home
<yousdo> 230
<Samul> ma non voglio togliere 250 per la home
<yousdo> quello che e
<Samul> è Riccardone che dice che dovrei fare la home di solo 250
<yousdo> hum
<Riccardone> yousdo: lascialo stare, tanto nn sa quello che dice, ne quello che fa purtroppo ...
<yousdo> hahahah
<Samul> ma cosa ridi
<Samul> è questo il supporto che date?
<yousdo> scusa :P
<Samul> Riccardone: sei capace di aiutare senza insultare?
<Samul> se ho 7550 gb di hdd
<yousdo> io sto qua a perdere tempo =)
<Samul> che cazzo me ne faccio di fare la home di 250 gb
<Riccardone> io non ho insultato nessuno ...
<Samul> il resto a cosa lo impiego?!
<yousdo> cmq
<Riccardone> Samul: fai come ti pare, la rete è piena di guide a cui fare riferimento fidati ...
<Samul> ah poveri noi...
<yousdo> la home è lo spazio per i tui dati le tue cose diciamo...
<Samul> esatto
<Samul> e io se ho a disposizione 750 gb
<yousdo> il resto serve al pc per funzionare e per i programmi che installi
<Samul> perché dovrei usarne solo 250 per TUTTI I FILE?
<Samul> va da sé che al pc bastano 90 gb, no?
<Riccardone> Samul: certo, è come dici tu ... dai, fai la home da 4Tb ...
<yousdo> tipo con 200-300 gb di / e il resto di /home stai a posto
<yousdo> e se no
<yousdo> fai solo / e buonanotte
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> ho fatto 90 gb di /, 8 di swap e 651 gb di /home
<Samul> quando mi troverò nei guai, cambierò le cose con gparted
<Samul> per ora direi che va bene così, non devo fare utilizzi specifici del pc
<Samul> non capisco perché crucciarsi così
<yousdo> 90 unn po pochini nel senso che piace stare largo
<yousdo> ihmo
<Samul> ok
<Riccardone> Samul: vedo che hai ascoltato insomma ... che ci fai adesso con 8Gb di swap ahahahah
<Samul> levo 10 gb a /home
<Samul> e aumento a 100 /
<Samul> Riccardone: lo swap di 8 gb c'era già
<Samul> io non l'ho cambiato
<Riccardone> Samul: ma visto che ripartizionavi, tanto valeva diminuire a 4Gb no ?
<Samul> ok diminuisco
<Samul> non ho ancora scritto niente su disco
<Riccardone> adesso con 90Gb di SO ci stai stretto ...
<enzotib> io l'avrei proprio tolta la swap, a meno di voler usare l'ibernazione
<Samul> tranquillo Riccardone
<Samul> aumento a 100 gb l'os
<Samul> enzotib: nemmeno io l'avrei messa
<enzotib> 90GB ci sta stretto? e che minchia ci deve installare?
<Samul> ma visto che lo spazio su hdd non manca
<enzotib> io faccio normalmente installazioni da 10 GB
<Samul> può sempre tornare utile
<Samul> ora dove c'è device per l'installazione di boot loader
<enzotib> per il sistema (esclusi i dati) 10GB sono più che sufficienti per tutti gli usi ordinari
<Samul> metto la partizione da 100 gb per l'os?
<Samul> oddio
<Samul> tre pareri diversi
<enzotib> Samul, bootloader sul disco, non sulla partizione
<Samul> ok
<Samul> mi sembrava strano che 90 gb per l'os fossero pochi
<Samul> lo lascio a 90...
<Samul> altro che aumentarlo a 100 gb
<enzotib> sono anche troppi, secondo me
<yousdo> 90 la paura :D
<Samul> -.-
<Riccardone> io fare 95 così non se ne parla più dai ...
<yousdo> :D
<Riccardone> Samul: fallo per me :)
<Samul> ...
<yousdo> hahahaha
<Samul> vi divertite, vero?
<Samul> beh io no
<akis24> ciao
<Samul> ciao
<yousdo> ciao
<Samul> per quale ragione ci sta mettendo un secolo per ridimensionare la swap?...
<yousdo> perche l'hd si sta fottendo
<enzotib> Samul, ma c'era già installato qualcosa?
<yousdo> presumo
<Samul> no
<Samul> ho formattato tutto
<enzotib> sennò cancella tutto e ricomincia, che ridimensioni a fare?
<Samul> ok ha finito
<enzotib> sono sicuro che con 8GB di ram, la swap non la userai mai ma proprio mai
<enzotib> 4GB buttati
<enzotib> ad ogni modo, 4GB sono una goccia nel mare di 750GB
<Samul> sì infatti
<Samul> ora mi trovo 4 gb di spazio libero
<Samul> come cazpio li assegno a un'altra partizione?
<enzotib> Samul, ripeto, cancella tutte le partizioni e rifai tutto da zero
<yousdo> lasciali la e non ci pensare
<Samul> ..
<Samul> enzotib: ma no
<yousdo> un po ci avanza sempre
<Samul> ci ho messo mezz'ora
<Samul> ora non voglio ricominciare daccapo
<Samul> dai, come li assegno 'sti 4 gb?
<enzotib> Samul, senza sapere la situazione globale, è difficile dirlo
<enzotib> Samul, se fai vedere la mappa, possiamo capire qualcosa
<Samul>  /dev/sda
<Samul>   /deva/sda1
<Samul>   /dev/sda6
<Samul>   /dev/sda5
<Samul> spazio libero
<enzotib> Samul, ma con cosa stai partizionando?
<Samul> con il tool predefinito che c'è quando installo l'os
<Riccardone> !paste | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Samul> uff
<Samul> ok
<Samul> no ma un attimo
<dario_> buona sera....una info....perchè il mio microfono vicino  alla web cam nn va????con windows funzione.....grazie
<Samul> non posso fare il copia e incolla
<Samul> ma scusa
<Samul> basta dirmi come si aggiunge a una partizione dello spazio libero
<Samul> è così difficile?
<enzotib> Samul, non è così semplice,
<enzotib> puoi solo aggiungerlo ad una partizione adiacente
<yousdo> dario_ regola il volume
<Samul> wut
<dario_> già provato...nn va
<enzotib> e i numeri delle partizioni non sono necessariamente indicativi della posizione sul disco
<Samul> adiacende?
<enzotib> Samul, adiacente = che sta accanto, vicino
<Samul> lo so
<Samul> ma non capisco che vuol dire a livello di hdd
<enzotib> Samul, devi immaginare l'HD come una lunga sequenza di bytes
<enzotib> ed una partizione è un segmento di questo serpentone
<libero_> salve a tutti!
<Samul> sì ma
<Samul> in pratica
<Samul> come aggiungo quei 4 gb
<Samul> ?
<Samul> çWç
<enzotib> Samul, quali sono le partizioni adiacenti a quei 4GB? una è di sicuro la swap, l'altra?
<Samul> nient'altro
<Samul> è infondo alla lista
<enzotib> allora niente, o lo riassegni alla swap, o ci fai una nuova partizione o è perso
<Samul> ok
<Samul> riassegno alla swap...
<libero_> scusate posso kiedere di che pc state parlando? xke alcuni modelli hanno la partizione di 4gb per testare android e non puo' essere tolta ne reintegrata!
<Samul> samsung rc530
<Samul> notebook ovviamente
<Samul> alla fine, come punto di mount dei 90 gb
<Samul> metto / ?
<enzotib> certo
<dario_> cucuuuuuuuuu
<libero_> allora non puoi fare niente per reintegrare quei 4gb....servono per android!
<Samul> uh? android?
<Samul> che c'entra?
<Samul> veramente li sto reintegrando nella swap
<dario_> NESSUNO SA DIRMI DEL MICROFONO DELLA WEB CAM KE NN VA?
<libero_> molti pc della samsung vengono venduti con quei 4gb di partizione che servirebbero per installarci android da testare sul pc!
<Samul> no caps, please dario_
<dario_> ok
<Samul> libero_: ho finito di reintegrarli nella swap
<Samul> dario_: prova a cercare su google il modello del microfono
<Samul> del pc
<libero_> e non vede piu' partizioni?
<Samul> e li problema che hai
<dario_> e come so il mdello?
<Samul> libero_: uh? più partizioni?
<Samul> dario_: guarda sul sito della marca del tuo pc il modello del pc
<Samul> in definitiva, ho /home = 650 gb, / = 90 gb e swap = 8 gb
<Samul> va bene così?
<Samul> va beh, vado. a dopo
<Riccardone> Samul: si.
<libero_> swap cmq sia è una partizione! cmq va bene!
<libero_> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad installare un programma che sembra ostile al mio pc?
<Riccardone> libero_: vai
<Riccardone> che programma è ?
<libero_> wep crack gui
<libero_> vorrei testare la mia rete vodafone!
<Riccardone> l'hai preso dal repository ?
<libero_> ho fatto tutti i passaggi ma quando do' il comando  cd WepCrackGu mi dice file o directory non esistente
<dario_> nn trovo il modello o marca...
<libero_> sto seguendo questa guida
<libero_> http://www.oversecurity.net/2010/05/14/guida-wepcrackgui-analizziamo-una-rete-wireless/
<enzotib> !wificrack | libero_
<ubot-it> libero_: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<Riccardone> libero_: anche se la rete da craccare è la tua ...
<libero_> no no  attenzione io non voglio entrare in nessuna rete in quanto ho la mia connessione! vorrei solo testarla xke il mio amico mi ha messo in testa che è debole come pass!
<Riccardone> libero_: fidati del tuo amico :)
<libero_> e vabbe'! grazie mille allora e scusatemi! :D
<enzotib> libero_, WEP non si usa più da un'eternità
<Samul\AWAY> lol
<libero_> eh lo so' ma io sn affezionato a quella pass! :)
<libero_> tanto x impararla! hahahahah
<enzotib> Samul\AWAY, però non cambiare nick quando sei away, non interessa a nessuno il tuo stato
<Samul\AWAY> .-.
<enzotib> libero_, su WPA2 puoi mettere la password che vuoi
<Samul> al contrario, dà così fastidio se lo cambio?
<enzotib> Samul, preferiamo che non si cambi nick senza motivo
<Samul> ok...
<Samul> (ma sei un operatore?)
<enzotib> yes
<Samul> ok
 * Riccardone querela Samul per abuso della tastiera :)
<Samul> wut?
<libero_> vabbe' ragazzi io vado! grazie mille x le risposte!
<Samul> ciao
<Samul> ma in ubuntu v 12.04 lts il supporto in lingua italiana è completo?
<Samul> perché alcune frasi le vedo in inglese
<Samul> ah no sta scaricando ora i pacchetti di lingua
<Samul> LOL
<yousdo> pazienta
<Samul> uh, io ho pazienza
<yousdo> tornado alla mia questione utenti permessi
<Samul> ma fra poco devo uscire ^^"
<Riccardone> Samul: non sembrerebbe ...
<Samul> Riccardone: ma sai che questa
<Samul> è la quinta volta che installo ubuntu
<Samul> in DUE MESI?
<Samul> e sullo stesso pc, perché ogni volta ho problemi
<yousdo> windows non ti piace proprio ?
<yousdo> :D
<Samul> yup
<Riccardone> Samul: e ancora non hai capito come si partiziona il disco ...
<Samul> windows non mi piace per niente
<Riccardone> Samul: complimenti :)
<Samul> Riccardone: ce l'hai forse con me?
<Samul> se non gradisci la mia presenza, ti chiedo semplicemente di ignorarmi
<Samul> è così difficile?
<yousdo> uu
 * Riccardone ignora Samul 
<Samul> Riccardone: no seriamene, usa /ignore
<yousdo> comunque
<Samul> *seriamente
<yousdo> sul mio server chiunque puo compilare con gcc e lanciare quello che gli pare e non va bene
<Samul> ma devi proprio
<Samul> creare utenti sullo stesso server fisico?
<yousdo> uhm
<Samul> non puoi hostarci semplicemente dei VPS?
<Samul> credo sia più comodo
<yousdo> non credo
<Samul> beh, almeno hai sistemi separati
<Samul> ognuno ha il suo utente root
<Samul> e le sue cartelle
<enzotib> yousdo, se non sono amministratori comunque non possono fare danni, a meno di usare code injection o cose simili
<yousdo> no voglio fare una cosa per gli amici
<Samul> ah
<Samul> enzotib ha ragione
<Samul> conta che per installare un pacchetto bisogna essere root
<Samul> per rimuoverlo pure
<Samul> per dare l'update anche
<Samul> insomma, apt-get richiede sempre root
<Samul> e già questo li limita molto
<yousdo> si ma se io ho un sorgente e lo compilo e lo lancio esso parte e non ho dubbi
<Samul> dipende
<Samul> dipende da quale sorgente è
<Samul> da cosa fa
<yousdo> aspe che mo te lo chiamo
<Samul> alcune richiedono espressamente di essere root per partire
<Samul> what
<yousdo> vedi yousdobot
<Samul> ma vuoi far partire un bot irc dal server?
<enzotib> yousdo, anche se fai un programma che cancella un file dell'utente root, il programma fallirà a runtime
<Samul> esatto
<yousdo> e un bot che ho scritto e compilato e parte senza essere root
<Samul> sì ma
<Samul> non può far danni a livello di sistema
<yousdo> se chiunque inizia fare set cagate non va bene
<yousdo> ops
<Samul> ?
<Samul> ma questi tuoi amici
<yousdo> si ma occupa banda
<Samul> a che livello di conoscenza sono?
<enzotib> yousdo, ma che devono poter fare sta gente?
<Samul> ^
<Samul> uhm, è normale che l'installazione di ubuntu sia ferma da un po'?
<yousdo> cazzegiare sperimentare ma non troppo
<Samul> è a "installazione del sistema"
<Samul> il log mostra che va avanti
<Samul> ma la barra di completamento è ferma
<Riccardone> ciao raga, per me Grande Fratello finisce qui quest'oggi ...
<Riccardone> buon w.e. a tutti
<enzotib> yousdo, metti come sheel rbash e sei (sostanzialmente) a posto
<Samul> si è verificato un errore nel ripristinare le applicazioni precedentemente installare. l'installazione procederà ugualmente, ma potrebbe essere necessario installarne alcune nuovamente una volta riavviato il computer.
<enzotib> shell*
<Samul> in che senso?!
<Samul> io non avevo nulla installato in precedenza
<Samul> perché quel messaggio...?!
<yousdo> rbash mo vedo
<enzotib> yousdo, è insallato di default con bash, non è altro che bash --restricted
<enzotib> yousdo, man rbash e vedi quali restrizioni impone all'utente
<Samul> ragazzi, qualcuno sa aiutarmi? perché è comparso quel messaggio?
<enzotib> Samul, non l'ho mai visto
<Samul> e poi, su ubuntu 12.04 lts non si possono ridimensionare le icone nel launcher?!
<Samul> va beh per ora vado
<Samul> a dopo ciao
<cristal84> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può dedicare un momento?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristal84> E:Malformed 1st word in the Status line, E:Si è verificato un errore nell'elaborare libgimp2.0 (UsePackage1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto. mi si è presentato questo problema, qualcuno mi sa dare qualche info?
<akis24> cristal84:  leggi qui se ti è utile  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=463890
<cristal84> grazie akis purtroppo ho già provato ma nulla da fare
<akis24> cristal84:  che facevi aggiornavi quando hai avuto l'errore ?
<cristal84> si stavo anche cercando di installare chrome ma mi dava sempre questo errore
<akis24> cristal84:  hai aggiunto ppa per installare programmi ?
<cristal84> direi di no, scusa ma non so cosa sia
<akis24> hai installato programmi che non c'erano sul software center ?
<cristal84> no
<cristal84> quando cerco di fare l'upgrade o update mi da questo messaggio E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<akis24> cristal84:  vediamo se posso aiutarti
<cristal84> grazie
<akis24> da terminale dai questo e posta qui quello che risponde  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristal84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940413/
<akis24> cristal84:  quella distro ormai è non supportata da parecchio
<cristal84> e quindi che devo fare?
<akis24> installa qualcosa di recente cristal84
<akis24> 13.04
<cristal84> bene grazie per l'aiuto
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> Ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt :)
<vlt> merda
<vlt> Ho ricevuto un failspare event
<vlt> 2 minuti prima di partire alla vacanza
<Samul> ciao a tutti, ho installato conpiz config su ubuntu 12.04 LTS, ma le modifiche non vengono applicate
<Samul> come posso risolvere?
<Samul> provo a riavviare
<massy> ciao a tutti
<spartacus_72> sera massy
<massy> sera spartacus
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-03
<leandro> ciao a tutti
<leandro> ho bisogno di aiuto
<leandro> ok allora riprovo domani
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<cri> akis24: giorno
<akis24> cri ciao
<akis24> ciao vlt
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 LTS sul mio pc ieri, ma quando do il comando sudo apt-get update, alla fine dell'output trovo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942758/
<Samul> provo a fare come mi dice, e a dare appunto il comando sudo apt-get update ma non funziona
<Samul> come posso risolvere?7
<akis24> Samul:  sudo apt-get update
<Samul> già fatto
<Samul> non funziona
<Samul> oddio
<Samul> stavo copiando sul pc dei filde da un hdd esterno
<Samul> ma c'è stato un blackout
<Samul> e l'hdd s'è spento
<Samul> ora, ho ricominciato a copiare
<Samul> dite che ho perso qualcosa?
<akis24> Samul: controlla ...
<Samul> sno 250 gb di file
<Samul> *sono
<Samul> non è che posso guardarli uno a uno
<Samul> e poi, stavo facendo... "taglia" e non "Copia"
<Samul> c'è il rischio che abbia perso qualcosa?
<cri> lol
<akis24> potrebbe succedere per i file in corso che copiava Samul
<cri> si fa copia incolla
<Samul> uhm
<enzotib> no, il file di origine viene cancellato dopo che è stato finito di copiare
<Samul> quindi non ho perso?
<enzotib> no
<Samul> fiuuu meno male
<Samul> ma... un momento
<Samul> prima andava a oltre 30mb/s
<Samul> ora non va oltre i 6 mb/s
<Samul> perché?
<enzotib> !enter | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Samul> sorry
<enzotib> Samul, per il problema della velocità non so
<Samul> un momento
<enzotib> comunque con cp -au dovresti copiare solo quello che non è ancora copiato
<Samul> io ho ripreso la cartella che stavo copiando e ho rifatto taglia e incolla, solo che per molti file mi diceva che già ci sono
<Samul> ho fatto "unisci" con le cartelle e "ignora" coi file, va bene?
<enzotib> oppure rsync -ac
<Samul> sì ma ora sto copiando da nautilus
<enzotib> Samul, con nautilus non lo so
<Samul> però temo che non sia normale che alcuni file già ci fossero
<enzotib> Samul, magari dopo fai un diff -rq (per confrontare), anche se su 250GB di dati ci metterà una vita
<Samul> il fatto è che lì ho il lavoro di 7 anni
<Samul> se lo perdo sono finito...
<Samul> ora sta facendo il trasferimento, preferirei non fare altro
<Samul> più che altro, mi preoccupa il fatto che ci sia una differenza di 25 mb/s col trasferimento di prima
<cri> 7 anni lo copiare su diversi supporti no XD
<cri> tanto per stare un po piu sicuro
<Samul> sì ma non ne avevo la possibilità
<Samul> a me interessa solo che non rischio di perdere qualcosa
<Samul> perché ho come il presentimento che qualche file non ci sarà più, alla fine
<Samul> tornando al problema di prima, con l'apt-get update non funziona, che devo fare?
<enzotib> Samul, in che senso non va? fa vedere l'output
<enzotib> !pastebin | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Samul> sì sì so cos'è -.-
<Samul> 'n attimo
<Samul> enzotib: forse tu non c'eri, mi riferivo a questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942758/
<Samul> compare dopo ogni apt-get update e anche se faccio come mi dice, non se ne va
<massy> giorno
<Samul> ciao massy
<massy> ciao Samul
<enzotib> Samul, fa vedere il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Samul> ok
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942826/
<enzotib> Samul, il cancellerei le prima 4 righe
<Samul> ok
<enzotib> credo che sia lì l'errore
<enzotib> oppure solo la quarta
<Samul> cosa provo? tutt'e 4 o la 4°?
<Samul> ma per quale ragione per aprire un'applicazione devo cliccarci venti volte e poi il pc s'impalla?!!?!?!!?
<ExPBoy> buongiorno ne
<Samul> vi giuro, quando l'ho preso pensavo che tutti i problemi che avevo col vecchio notebook li avrei risolti. me ne sta dando anche di più
<enzotib> Samul, se non pensi di usare il cdrom per installare qualcosa, togli tutt'e quattro
<Samul> ok
<Samul> non ho parole per descrivere la lentezza di questo pc
<enzotib> Samul, top -bn1
<Samul> non è che io sia così esperto, ma non credo che un i7 2.2 GHz quad, 8GB RAM DDR3 debba essere così lento
<Samul> enzotib: ?
<enzotib> Samul, è un comando per vedere i processi e quanto impegnano cpu e ram
<Samul> ok
<Samul> ora lo do
<Samul> cioè, ho rimosso le righe dal file, ho dato sudo apt-get update e il terminale non ha ancora risposto!
<Samul> ok ha risposto, è fermo al 97%
<Samul> ah, ssd... non vedo l'ora che arrivi... <3
<Samul> cioè ma è possibile che se sono su firefox e clicco sull'icona minimizzata del terminale mi vada in crash il pc?!
<ExPBoy> secondo me hai il filesystem sputtanato
<Samul> niente, è fermo al 98%
<Samul> ExPBoy: l'ho installato ieri
<Samul> in effetti, ho auvto problemi col partizionamento
<ExPBoy> e ma se l'istallazione è andata male poco importa
<Samul> nel seso che un utente si rifiutava di aiutarmi seriamente
<Samul> dunque, ho fatto tre partizioni. /home da 650 gb, / da 90 gb e swap da 8 gb
<ExPBoy> Samul, se fai l'installazione automatica problemi non ne hai
<Samul> con filesystem ext4 journalist o come si chiama
<Samul> ok ha finto l'update, nessun messaggio
<Samul> grazie ExPBoy
<Samul> enzotib:
<Samul> sorry
<Samul> il tabulatore fa ciò che gli pare
<Samul> volevo dire, grazie enzotib
<ExPBoy> no se scrivi almeno tre lettere :)
<enzotib> Samul, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Samul> ma no
<Samul> ho messo apposta la 12.04 lts perché è più stsbile
<Samul> *Stabile
<Samul> con la 13.04 avevo anche più problemi
<ExPBoy> ?
<Samul> di stabilità
<Samul> ogni due per tre andava in crash qualcosa
<Samul> ora almeno non va in crash niente...
<Samul> sì però non si può fare 'sta vita, non riesco a tenere aperto firefox perché se clicco sul terminale va a puttane il pc
<Samul> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942851/
<enzotib> tanti processi al 4% di cpu mi sembra un po' eccessivo
<Samul> ?
<enzotib> niente di interessante da rilevare, comunque
<Samul> ok...
<Samul> ma perché se apro compizconfig-settings-manager le modifiche che faccio vengono ignorate?
<Samul> logout e login, reboot ecc.
<Samul> ma non cambia niente.
<enzotib> Samul, ma quante cose alla volta? stai copiando i dati, e finisci quello, che comunque è pesante
<Samul> no ma compizconfig lo usavo ieri
<enzotib> io mi allontano per un po'
<Samul> stamattina l'ho levato, tanto non funzionava
<Samul> ok ciao
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/Id7Er4T.png
<Samul> non mi pare così tanto sotto sforzo la cpu...
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/9KThzmK.png perché non vede la scheda video...?
<Samul> bah, provo a installare i driver proprietari?
<Samul> bah, provo a installare i driver proprietari?
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/9KThzmK.png perché non vede la scheda video...?
<Guest91455> Morning guys, I'm a big ubuntu fan, going to Italy for 2 weeks in 15 minutes, anyone of you know if you have some cash data-card I can use to surf cheap from my cellphone?
<Samul> this is an italian chan
<Samul> please join #ubuntu
<Samul> we cannot help you, here
<Samul> (if you don' speak italian)
<Samul> *don't
<Samul> (so, you may try in #ubuntu-it-chat)
<Samul> (just double click on #ubuntu-it-chat to join)
<mibofra_cell> And anyway no we don't have cash data cards to give to you :P. You can register a new sim card with a local operator :P
<Guest91455> Samul: Posso parlare un po' italiano così =)
<Guest91455> mibofra_cell: Grazie
<Guest91455> mibofra_cell: Ho vissuto in Italia prima, poi ho avuto una sim card. Ma era costoso usare internet con esso ..
<Guest91455> mibofra_cell: Allora, devo andare per il aeroporto, grazie per il tuo aiuto
<massy> hello billoweb
<billoweb> hello massy how are u doing?
<Guest75573> salve
<Guest75573> sapete dirmi perchè il mouse non funziona, si muove la freccia , ma alla pressione dei tasti non c'è nessun risultato... funziona tutto perfettamente se chiudo sezzione e riaccedo come ospite....
<Claudio> raga ho un problema enorme, allora sul vps che ho creato (ho pannello proxmox) ho messo linux ma non mi ricordo la pass ho eseguito questa guida http://appuntidisistema.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/ripristinare-la-password-di-root-senza-farsi-male/ e il quando faccio il comando : password root mi dice che non esiste aiuto pls
<Claudio> risolto
<Claudio> ciao
<nenomaz> salve a tutti
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con lubuntu, lxde, lightdm.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> non ne vengo a capo. dopo la login, carica, schermo nero e torna il greeter...
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: non penso sia il lightdm
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ok. cosa potrebbe essere?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Aug  3 12:07:33 localhost lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm-greeter:session): session closed for user lightdm
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Aug  3 12:07:33 localhost lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session opened for user luca by (uid=0)
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Aug  3 12:07:33 localhost lightdm: pam_ck_connector(lightdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Aug  3 12:07:33 localhost lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user luca
<B1Z24Rr0N3> x11 server?
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: fai una prova al lighdm dai control-alt-F2
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: ti autenttichi, sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: quindi startx
<nenomaz> prova a disinstallare e reinstallare il lightdm
<jester-> e vedi se parte
<B1Z24Rr0N3> gia fatto...
<nenomaz> forse è qualche dipendenza anche ad avere qualche bug
<nenomaz> quindi dovresti disinstallare e reinstallare anche ogni dipendenza
<B1Z24Rr0N3> mi sa. ho rpovato a reinstallare tutto lxde ...
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ora provo con x11.common. grazie mille nenomaz e e jester. vi faccio sapere.
<nenomaz> prego niente di chè
<nenomaz> :)
<B1Z24Rr0N3> niente. reinstallato tutto ma nulla.. forse ho modificato troopo i lightdm.conf
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: hai reinstallato il sistema?
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: e naturalmente non hai fatto copia del file originale
<B1Z24Rr0N3> jester, ho fatto dei reinstall .
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ma in passato, tra mille tentativianche dei purge e poi install.. ma nulla.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> msg jester ci sei?
<user___> salve
<user___> volevo sapere quale kernel dgli devo mettere ovviamente funzioante io ho la 3.8.0.27ù
<user___> ubtuntu 13.04 32 bit
<user___> qaulcuno sa ??
<user___> pefavore
<user___> ???
<user___> ???
<user___> nessuno sa quale kernel e stabile e funzionante
<mauro> buongiornoa tutti
<user___> mauro percaso sai quale kernel e su ubntu 13 .04
<user___> c'e nessuno
<unix32> salve
<diegos> salve a tutti
<diegos> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<diegos> sto impazzendo
<dod> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diegos> ma ci sta qualcuno?
<diegos> ok
<diegos> muon software center
<Riccardone> diegos: chiedi e attendi la risposta, prima o pio arriva :)
<diegos> si apre ma non riesco a scaricare
<diegos> s.o kubuntu
<Riccardone> come lo apri ?
<diegos> da star k in basso a six
<dod> diegos chiudilo e apri konsole
<Riccardone> diegos: non ti chiede la passw di root ?
<diegos> ok
<dod> sudo dpkg --configure -a dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<diegos> nattimo
<diegos> niente
<dod> bene
<Riccardone> diegos: lancai da terminale muon-installer
<Riccardone> *lancia
<dod> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<dod> se va a buon fine chiudi konsole altrimenti ce lo dici
<diegos> con muon installer mi si è aperto muon
<Riccardone> diegos: prova a scaricare adesso ...
<diegos> niente
<dod> che dice nel terminale?
<dod> metti in paste
<dod> !pastew
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastew'
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> sapevo di un bug di Muon che non ti apre l'interfaccina per immettere la passw e quindi non scarica ...
<Riccardone> prova invece da terminale sudo muon-installer ?
<diegos> diego@Admin:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for diego:  diego@Admin:~$ muon-installer QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. diego@Admin:~$ JSonScanner::yylex - error reading from io device  JSonScanner::yylex - error reading from io device  "KConfigIni: In f
<Riccardone> non incollare qui, ma in pastebin ...
<Riccardone> !paste | diegos
<ubot-it> diegos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diegos> fatto
<Riccardone> e il link dov'è ?
<diegos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944148/
<Riccardone> diegos: come pensavo ...
<Riccardone> prova con sudo muon-installer
<diegos> ok
<Riccardone> versione di Kubuntu?
<diegos> si
<diegos> ma appena lancio mi si apre muon
<Riccardone> si, am adesso sei root :)
<Riccardone> vedi se funge tutto ...
<diegos> niente non scarica
<Riccardone> mmm ... cat /etc/apt/sources.list
 * Riccardone dopo l'ennesima goccia di sudore prende la saggia decisione di andare a fare la doccia 
<diegos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944184/
<arco_> ce qualcuno che può aiutarmi per far funzionare il lettore  dvd con tutti i formati
<dod> arco_  apri terminale
<dod> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<dod> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dod> e comunque segui la guida
<dod> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<arco_> dod ci sei
<arco_> dod ho fatto quello che tu mi hai detto non funziona
<dod> ok segui quello che ti dice onebit
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente copia-incollarmi su paste ubuntu il file /usr/share/nano/css.nanorc del proprio pc?
<Samul> ho fatto modifiche accidentalmente e non ho modo di ripristinarlo
<Samul> qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente copia-incollarmi su paste ubuntu il file /usr/share/nano/css.nanorc del proprio pc?
<Samul> ho fatto modifiche accidentalmente e non ho modo di ripristinarlo
<spartacus_72> sera
<Samul> per oggi vado
<Samul> ciaoo
<Lorenzo_> salve to everyone, qualcuno riesce a salvarmi da un giramento che dura da ieri (dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento 12.04 lts), che ha comportato il fatto che il mouse wheel scroll non funziona +
<Lorenzo_> ho provato di tutto ma non trovo la soluzione
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, ieri? grep 2013-08-02 /var/log/dpkg.log, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Lorenzo_
<ubot-it> Lorenzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lorenzo_> ciao
<Lorenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944990/
<Lorenzo_> scusa se ti rompo le scatole un sabato sera di agosto, ma sto impazzendo, devo finire del codice in php e muovermi su e giù nella pagina è un rottura senza rotellina
<Lorenzo_> ho provato ad installare imwheel, seguire diverse procedure indicate in ask, ma nada, sempre disattivato, ad un certo punto persino il menu contestuale richiamato col tasto destro non usciva +
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, un momento che sto guardando
<Lorenzo_> si immagino, è lungo
<Lorenzo_> xev rileva tutto ma non la rotellina, nenche xev rileva questa maledetta mouse wheel
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, gpointing-device-settings l'hai installato tu?
<Lorenzo_> si oggi
<enzotib> dava problemi già prima?
<Lorenzo_> no ieri
<Lorenzo_> ma non ha sortito effetto
<Lorenzo_> si
<enzotib> comincia a rimuoverlo, dato che non serve
<Lorenzo_> già rimosso
<Lorenzo_> qualche ora fa
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, ma io non vedo nessun aggiornamento ieri
<Lorenzo_> ho installato pure dconf Editor ed ho seguito una procedura per settare il mouse, ma anche li nessuna soluzione
<enzotib> solo installazioni e rimozioni, nessun upgrade
<Lorenzo_> forse mi sbaglio ed era l'altro ieri, non so forse era sera
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, la cosa di dconf l'hai lasciata così o rimessa a posto?
<Lorenzo_> tarda e mi confondo
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, allora grep 2013-08-01 /var/log/dpkg.log
<Lorenzo_> dconf ho settato i paremetri del mouse a default
<Lorenzo_> ma nessun effetto con la rotellina
<Lorenzo_> è ancora installato lo cancello?
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, dconf non dà fastidio di per sé, al massimo possono dare fastidio le cose che hai modificato per tramite di esso
<enzotib> Lorenzo_, prova a creare un nuovo utente, e a vedere se per questo nuovo utente la rotellina funziona
<Lorenzo_> ok, ci provo. grazie
<enzotib> per capire se è un problema di sistema o solo delle tue impostazioni utente
<Lorenzo_> ok, provo, grazie per l'aiuto. Ciao.
<Alex____> buonasera
<peppe_> ciao
<peppe_> ce ql?c
<cri> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-08-04
<unix32> salve
<unix32> c'e nessuno
<unix32> ???
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<akis24> ciao mibofra_cell
<akis24> giorno
<cri> giorno
<chetelodicoafare> buongiorno a tutti!
<chetelodicoafare> sono alle prime armi con kubuntu, vorrei installare skype ma mi perdo
<chetelodicoafare> qualcuno mi può dare qualche dritta?
<chetelodicoafare> ...
<mibofra___> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> chetelodicoafare, apri un terminale e digita   sudo apt-get install skype
<chetelodicoafare> expboy ti ringrazio
<chetelodicoafare> ma mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<ExPBoy> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ExPBoy> chetelodicoafare, se non c'è allora hai qualche anomalia nei repo
<chetelodicoafare> molto bene
<chetelodicoafare> come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> chetelodicoafare, non posso sapere cosa hai fatto, cosa hai installato (ppa ciofecche varie)
<chetelodicoafare> ho scaricato l'applicazione dal sito di skype ma ora sta lì e non riesco ad avviarla
<ExPBoy> chetelodicoafare, come si chiama il file che hai scaricato?
<chetelodicoafare> skype-ubuntu-precise-4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<ExPBoy> ok da dolphin cliccaci sopra e lo installa
<chetelodicoafare> e no, se ci clicco sopra mi chiede con cosa voglio avviarlo e mi apre la cartella dei download
<chetelodicoafare> (sono una capra, lo so)
<ExPBoy> avvialo con muon
<chetelodicoafare> e se uso installatore di pacchetti QaPt?
<chetelodicoafare> da muon come si fa?
<ExPBoy> bho non lo conosco
<ExPBoy> clicchi sul deb e quando ti chiede con che vuoi aprirlo scegli muon
<chetelodicoafare> eh ma non me lo da come opzione
<ExPBoy> bho
<chetelodicoafare> posso scegliere tra Ark, installatore di pacchetti Qapt e altro
<ExPBoy> chetelodicoafare, non so che dire io ho fatto così
<ExPBoy> aspetta qualcuno più esperto
<chetelodicoafare> boh, provo con qapt, anche se non so cosa sia, magari è lo stesso
<ExPBoy> il modo più semplice è quello che ti ho detto ma se dici che non trova il pacchetto....
<chetelodicoafare> forse era lo stesso, credo stia scaricando
<chetelodicoafare> .-)
<ExPBoy> bene
<chetelodicoafare> mi dice che ha fatto
<ExPBoy> prova a lanciare skype
<ExPBoy> se funziona tutto hai risolto
<chetelodicoafare> mi dice che ha fatto ma non lo vedo
<chetelodicoafare> ah no! trovato!
<chetelodicoafare> grazie mille!!!!!!
<chetelodicoafare> :-)
<davide_> come mai in casa il wifi mi collego mentre fuori sotto il gazebo no
<cri> dipende dalla potenza de segnale
<kino77> salve ho un problema di luminosita con ubuntu 13.04
<davide_> ma vedi un pc ho ubuntu 13.04 in caa mi collego fuori non riesco, mentre con altro pc con widows xp mi collego come mai con ubuntu solo in casa e con windows in casa e fuori
<cri> davide_: potrebbe dipendere dai drive che usa il wifi (ubuntu)
<davide_> come il diriver allora anche in casa no dovrebbe funzionare
<kino77> quando avvio il notebook e seleziono ubuntu 13.04 il sistema si carica vedo per un attimo la scritta ubuntu poi si oscura e si carica la pagina di log
<kino77> che riesco a vedere solo se schiaccio piu volte il pusane della luminosita'
<cri> kino77: che notebook hai?
<kino77> hp 650 con i3
<cri> kino77: hai modificato qualche cosa?
<kino77> no avevo lo stesso problema anche con la versione precedente ma aveo risolto
<kino77> la stessa modifica pero su 13.04 non funziona
<cri> che modica
<cri> op s quale modifica
<kino77> grub_cmdline_linux_default="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<kino77> una modifica del grub
<kino77> tramite leafpad
<cri> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=?quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor?
<cri> ?=" " " "
<kino77> devo inserire questa strina??
<kino77> stringa?
<cri> si
<cri> i punti interrogativi sono virgolette
<kino77> ma sostituisco quela che ti ho fatto vedere?
<cri> si
<kino77> mmm non e cambiato nulla
<kino77> e non va piu l audio
<cri> kino77: rispristina la stringa
<javaco> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu32> salve
<javaco> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 tempo fa e poi lho' lasciato a lungo senza usarlo. ora l'ho ripreso, ma si blocca ogni volta che clicco su home. quale è il problema?
<ubuntu32> ho un problema
<ubuntu32> ho aggiornato ubntu e la grub non parte piu
<javaco> se qualcuno è in ascolto.. mi dia un consiglio.. grazie
<ubuntu32> ho problema boot
<ubuntu32> come si ripara il grub
<ubuntu32> ???
<javaco> sto tentando di accedere al pc con ubuntu installato su chiavetta
<javaco> ma nn si avvia.. mi potete dare una mano?
<ubuntu32> io ho un problema con initramfs-tools
<ubuntu32> come si leva
<ubuntu32> qualcuno sa come si toglie  initramfs-tools
<kino77> salve ho un grosso problema con la luminosita del mio notebook hp 650
<kino77> problrmi di luminosita col notebook
<santi_baylor> ragazzi qualcuno di voi utilizza qualche programma per il proprio account tywitter? tipo turpial o hotot
<tuocuggino> santi_baylor,  io non lo uso, però ubuntu dovrebbe avere un programma installato di default per gestire i social network
<santi_baylor> si ma anche con quello sembrerebbe che il mio computer non riesca acollegarsi al server....
<santi_baylor> dell'account twitter intendo
<santi_baylor> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<VodkaLemmon> eh?
<akis24> ciao
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. sapete dirmi per quale motivo la mia stampante prende solo una stampa su 3?
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> non saprei come abilitare i driver proprietari per la nvidia. se apro "driver aggiuntivi" visualizzo questo http://i.imgur.com/W44UHMN.png
<Samul> come posso risolvere?
<Samul> ehi?...
<cristian_c> Samul, si vede che non c'è il supporto ai driver propriewtari per la tuia scheda
<Samul> :O
<Samul> m-ma...
<cristian_c> Samul, sempre che i repo restricted siano attivi
<Samul> non so che siano
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> e comunque la mia è una gpu abbastanza recente
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> !repo  | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<cristian_c> Samul, che gpu è?
<Samul> scheda grafica NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M, tecnologia Optimus™  driver proprietari ubuntu
<Samul> c'è scritto sopra
<cristian_c> Samul, beh, non sembra proprio fresca fresca
<Samul> (ignora "driver proprietari ubuntu" lol)
<Samul> è così vecchia?
<cristian_c> no
<Samul> ma è un pc abbastanza nuovo il mio
<cristian_c> però abbastanza da togliuere il supporto di nvidia alla scheda
<cristian_c> che ormai è rivolto alle 6xx
<Samul> quindi non troverò i driver?
<cristian_c> Samul, nei pc nuovi non è detto che montino hardware di ultima generaszxione
<cristian_c> anzi...
<cristian_c> Samul, bewh, stai usando i nouveau
<Samul> credo di sì
<cristian_c> Samul, che pc è?
<Samul> il fatto è che bumblebee non parte
<Samul> samsung rc540
<Samul> *rc530
<cristian_c> Samul, sì, ma cosa c'entra con la necessità di installazre i driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Samul> non saprei
<Samul> ma i giochi con dolphin non partono
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> e lì è sicuramente un problema di gpu
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/high-performance/NP-RC530-S03IT-spec
<Samul> questo è il pc
<cristian_c> allora da dove nasce la necessità dei driver proprietari?
<Samul> credo che siano migliori
<cristian_c> Samul, dolphin?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> l'emulatore
<Samul> dolphin-emu
<Samul> aspe', ti do l'output del terminale
<cristian_c> Samul, sto guardando le specifiche del tuop pc
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947710/
<cristian_c> non è nuovissimo, sarà vecchio di almeno un paio d'anni come uscita
<Samul> wtf
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> m'accontento
<Samul> anche perché a natale ci metto l'ssd :Q____
<cristian_c> Samul, se hai installato roba fuori dai repo, non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> oltre a non essere supportata in questo chan
<Samul> non è una buona idea cosa?
<cristian_c> Samul, comunque il problema è la doppia scheda
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> immaginavo
<cristian_c> non vedo altre motivazioni
<Samul> ma non ho capito che intendi con "non è una buona idea"
<cristian_c> Samul, risolvi usando soltanto una delle due schede
<Samul> ...
<Samul> mi leggi?
<cristian_c> Samul, i ppa non sono graditi, questo voglio dire
<Samul> ah
<Samul> bah, che ne so
<cristian_c> se hai installato dolphin da ppa
<cristian_c> Samul, ?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> dai repository
<cristian_c> Samul, allora ti staii impiccando con le tue mani
<cristian_c> !info dolphin-emu
<ubot-it> Package dolphin-emu does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> uhm, ppa
<Samul> ma veramente
<Samul> l'ho installado dal wiki
<Samul> e funziona
<Samul> solo che non partono i giochi
<cristian_c> Samul, il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> ovvio
<cristian_c> link?
<Samul> è su giochi/dolphin-emu
<Samul> ora lo cerco
<cristian_c> !giochi
<ubot-it> giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<Samul> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Dolphin
<Samul> funziona. lo lancia, le impostazioni le posso settare ecc.
<cristian_c> Samul, avevi ragione
<Samul> su che?
<Samul> a proposito di cosa, avevo ragione?
<cristian_c> purtroppo qui molti utenti riempiono il sistema di monnezza inutile, si sputtanano il sistema e poi si lamentano che non funziona niente
<Samul> lol
<Samul> cosa che io tengo a non fare
<cristian_c> Samul, sul fatto che vi è una guida del wiki apposita per quell'emulatore
<Samul> sì ma
<Samul> non nomina errori o cose simili
<Samul> non è che uno dei due sta laggando?
<cristian_c> Samul, infatti dicoche stai andando bene
<cristian_c> e che avevi ragione
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> lol
<Samul> no il fatto è che mi arrivano le risposte in ritardo
<Samul> e spesso non capisco in relazione a quale mie frasi sono
<Samul> ora ho capito
<cristian_c> Samul, riguardo il problema della dopèpia scheda,m la soluzioen non è i driver proprietari, che non ci sono
<Samul> ._."
<Samul> buh
<Samul> bumblebee sarebbe la soluzione
<Samul> se funzionasse
<cristian_c> Samul, devi darer una lettura qui sul wiki
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Samul> io bumblebee l'ho installato
<cristian_c> Samul, bumblebee non è l'unica soluzione
<Samul> ma mi dà un errore e non parte.
<Samul> sì ma è la soluzione che mi pare più semplice. disabilitare una delle due GPUs non è una cosa molto carina
<Samul> specie se non sie è gran esperti come non lo sono io
<Samul> il fatto è che se non avessi la costante paura che la gpu si bruci
<Samul> io disabiliterei la intel e lascerei solo la nvidia
<Samul> ammesso che si possa fare
<cristian_c> Samul, bumblebee è la soluzione più complessa tra quelle disponibili
<Samul> ah
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> Samul, non si può disabilitare l'integrata
<Samul> ma quindi c'è un modo per usare sempre e solo la nvidia per tutto?
<cristian_c> almenonon del tutto
<Samul> oppure, come per windows, far sì che ogni software venga lanciato con una gpu
<Samul> settata nelle preferenze?
<cristian_c> Samul, puoi provare con vga-switcheroo
<Samul> sudo apt-get install vga-switcheroo ?
<Samul> mi documento e vedo
<cristian_c> Samul, ciò che più sdi avvicina a ciò che dici è bumblebee
<cristian_c> ma non so esattamente cos'hai fatto
<Samul> ?
<cristian_c> Samul, c'è sempre la guida
<Samul> in che senso non sai che ho fatto?
<Samul> sì, do una letta
<cristian_c> ma ripeto che nonso cos'hai fatto
<Samul> riguardo a cosa?
<cristian_c> Samul, dici di aver provato con bumblebee , ma io non sono davanti al tuo monitor
<cristian_c> non so se hai commesso errori o meno
<Samul> ti do l'output se vuoi
<cristian_c> Samul, spiegami tutto per filo e per segno
<Samul> ho aggiunto bumblebee dal repository, ho updatato e installato il pacchetto bumblebee
<cristian_c> riguardo bumblebee
<Samul> come dice il wiki di ubuntu
<Samul> aspe'
<cristian_c> Samul, poi?
<Samul> poi optirun nome_applicazione
<Samul> e non va
<Samul> ora ti do l'ouput completo, okay?
<cristian_c> Samul, se mi spieghi cos'hai fatto, ancora meglio
<cristian_c> Samul, fino a quel punto ci sono arrivato
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947759/
<cristian_c> <Samul> ho aggiunto bumblebee dal repository, ho updatato e installato il pacchetto bumblebee
<Samul> non ho fatto niente di strano
<Samul> come dice il wiki
<Samul> aspe'
<Samul> !bumblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<Samul> nah
<Samul> va beh non so come funziona il bot
<cristian_c> Samul, asp
<Samul> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-it.org%2FHardware%2FVideo%2FGraficaIbrida%2FBumblebee&ei=eGz-Uf2YO6Wr7AbZ1oGwAg&usg=AFQjCNFjfLufkFgc49pBDSSDAMa6Lt-nvA&sig2=JD_BmPn0GrtmvaHqAYRjeQ&bvm=bv.50165853,d.ZGU
<Samul> sorry, ho messo il link di google
<Samul> preferivo metter quello diretto, va beh...
<cristian_c> Samul, styo guardando
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, su che release di *buntu sei?
<Samul> 12.04 LTS ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, forse ci sono delle cose che la guida non dice, prima di lanciare optirun
<cristian_c> Samul, credo di aver capito cosa manca nella guida
<Samul> ovvero?
<cristian_c> un secondo
<Samul> far partire il demone? (così c'è scritto nell'output)
<cristian_c> aasp
<cristian_c> Samul, il tuo utente dovrebbe troivarsi nel gruppo bumblebee
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> damn
<Samul> potevano scriverlo
<Samul> ok allora aspetta che mi sloggo
<cristian_c> Samul, apri l'utility di utenti e gruppi, se ce l'hai
<Samul> no non serve
<Samul> so farlo dal terminale
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> Samul, hai ragione, ma le guide sono fatte anche per essere corrette, se ci sono delle omissioni :)
<cristian_c> ok
<Samul> L'utente «samul» fa già parte del gruppo «bumblebee».
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> asp, vado avanti
<Samul> ok
<Samul> lol
<Samul> ma il wiki di ubuntu può essere editato da chiunque?
<cristian_c> Samul, sì
<cristian_c> è un wiki apposta
<Samul> ah beh, a saperlo correggevo io
<Samul> va beh va' pure avanti :)
<cristian_c> Samul, sì
<cristian_c> sudo /etc/rc.d/bumblebeed start
<Samul> ecco
<cristian_c> Samul, prova questo
<Samul> doveva partire il demone
<cristian_c> l'ho letto sul forum di chakra
<Samul> samul@samul-RC530-RC730:~$ sudo /etc/rc.d/bumblebeed start sudo: /etc/rc.d/bumblebeed: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Samul, sì, perché il comando è adatto a chakra
<Samul> uhm
<cristian_c> serve l'analogo su ubuntu/debian
<Samul> faccio una ricerca in nautilus
<Samul> scrivendo bumblebee
<Samul> e vedo in che directory è
<cristian_c> Samul, sto cercando anch'io
<Samul> ah
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> dfevo ricordarmi come si lanicano i demoni in ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *lanciano
<Samul> non era
<Samul> service qualcosa start?
<Samul> sudo service NOME start
<cristian_c> Samul, sì, può essereanche il percorso diverso
<Samul> io sul mio server nginx lo lancio così
<cristian_c> una delle due
<cristian_c> +Samulsì, è sudo service nome start
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, perfetto
<Samul> ma qual è il nome del demone?
<cristian_c> prova
<Samul> bumblebee ?
<cristian_c> bumblebeed, credo
<Samul> bumblebee: unrecognized service
<cristian_c> bumblebeed, credo
<Samul> sì provo bumblebeed
<cristian_c> sudo service bumblebeed start
<Samul> fatto
<Samul> ora dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> Samul, stiamo andando a tentativi
<Samul> no
<Samul> non funziona
<cristian_c> sperimentando :D
<Samul> .-."
<cristian_c> Samul, che risponde?
<cristian_c> il terminale
<Samul> beh, sperimentera sta alla base di linux d'altronde
<cristian_c> Samul, che risponde?
<Samul> *sperimentar
<cristian_c> che ti dice?
<Samul> aspe'
<Samul> s'è chiuso il terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> da solo?
<Samul> no
<Samul> m'è sfuggito un clic
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> [ 6710.239262] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect. [ 6710.239286] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running? samul@samul-RC530-RC730:~$
<cristian_c> rifai
<cristian_c> ah
<Samul> ma secondo me
<Samul> visto che l'ho appena reinstallato
<Samul> devo solo sloggarmi e riloggarmi
<cristian_c> sudo serice bumblebeed start
<Samul> per rendere effettivo il cambiamento di gruppo utente
<cristian_c> Samul, ah, ma avevi detto  che l'utente già appartenevba al gruppo bumblebee
<Samul> sì
<Samul> è così
<Samul> ma magari devo sloggarmi lo stesso
<cristian_c> quindi per l'utente sei a posto
<Samul> ah ok
<cristian_c> manca di avviare il demone
<Samul> ma è già avviato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> come fai a saperlo?
<Samul> bumblebeed start/running, process 7687
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, andiamo avanti
<Samul> I <3 testing
<Samul> [/ot]
<cristian_c> Samul, sudo apt-get install nvidia-utils-bumblebee libgl
<Samul> ok
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947821/
<cristian_c> Samul, eh, mi stavo rifacendo a chakra
<cristian_c> Samul, hai synaptic?
<Samul> no
<Samul> né so che siia
<Samul> *sia
<cristian_c> uhm
<Samul> (ma il notice, non hai risposto .-.)
<cristian_c> Samul, è il gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<Samul> uhm
<Samul> potrei anche averlo
<Samul> come posso sapere se ce l'ho?
<cristian_c> Samul, dpkg -l | grep synaptic
<Samul> okay
<Samul> (l'hai letto il notice?)
<cristian_c> Samul, offtopic
<Samul> eh
<Samul> infatti te l'ho inviato per notice
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> (rispondimi in notice, no?)
<Samul> samul@samul-RC530-RC730:~$ dpkg -l | grep synaptic ii  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-quantal     1.6.2-1ubuntu5~precise1                             Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<cristian_c> Samul, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Samul> okay
<cristian_c> è ottimo
<cristian_c> vedi se in synaptic trovi anche qualcosa come  lib32-nvidia-utils-bumblebee
<Samul> ma è una GUI?
<cristian_c> Samul, dato che hai lòa versione di *buntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Samul, , uuna gui
<cristian_c> *sì, una
<Samul> Οκ βενε
<Samul> Che cazz...
<Samul> m'è partita la tastiera greca
<Samul> ._."
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> ma la query almeno l'hai vista? [/ot] comunque come lo avvio d GUI synpatic?
<Samul> nel dash non c'è
<Samul> c'è landscaper
<Samul> *landscape
<cristian_c> Samul, sì, c'è
<cristian_c> scrivi synaptic o gestore pacchetti
<Samul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5947837/
<Samul> ah eccolo
<Samul> cosa devo cercare ora?
<cristian_c> synpatic
<Samul> no
<Samul> l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> hai scritto synpatic
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> dentro synpatic cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> Samul, qualcosa di simile alla roba di prima
<Samul> ma scusa ma non potevo farlo dal software center?
<Samul> ._.
<cristian_c> questo cerca i pacchetti
<Samul> eh
<Samul> e non lo fa anche il center?
<cristian_c> io so che usc cerca applicazioni
<cristian_c> nvidia-utils-bumblebee
<Samul> boh non saprei
<cristian_c>  libgl
<cristian_c> lib32-nvidia-utils-bumblebee
<Samul> sì
<Samul> ti sto caricando lo screen
<cristian_c> Samul, roba simile
<Samul> nel frattempo, se la domanda non dà fastidio, risponderesti a ciò che prima di ho chiesto in notice per favore?
<cristian_c> non è detto che i nomi debbano essere gli stessi
<cristian_c> Samul, che cosa?
<cristian_c> asp, che cerco in ubuntu packages
<Samul> no
<Samul> sto caricando lo screen ché l'ho trovata
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> -.-
<Samul> quando è pronto lo screen te lo faccio vedere
<Samul> sta ancora caricando
<Samul> nel frattempo mi rispondi alla domanda fattati in notice plz?
<Samul> (hai idea di cosa sia il notice? ...)
<cristian_c> un attimo, sto cercando
<Samul> cosa?
<Samul> va beh te lo scrivo qui
<Samul> per curiosità, quanti anni hai? [/ot]
<Samul> rispondi e basta, la stiamo tirando per le lunghe da mezz'ora XD
<Samul> ...
<Samul> screen caricato
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/KWleCxG.png
<Samul> che faccio?
<cristian_c> Samul, credo di aver trovato la soluzione per ubuntu
<Samul> ok bene
<Samul> (ma non mi hai ancora risposto alla domanda sull'età lol)
<cristian_c> nellòo screen comunq7ue non hai nessun rusultato per la ricerca, btw
<Samul> uh
<Samul> boh
<Samul> che ne so
<cristian_c> Samul, eh, c'è scritto
<cristian_c> comunque
<Samul> [17:23] <Samul> per curiosità, quanti anni hai? [/ot]
<cristian_c> Samul, sudo apt-get purge bbswitch-dkms bumblebee-nvidia
<Samul> ma ti costa tanto rispondermi? .-.
<cristian_c> Samul, ho poco tempo per risponderti, concentrati
<Samul> sono due cifre
<Samul> mentre do il comando scrivile
<Samul> .-.
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> cioè, mi auguro che siano due cifre
<Samul> dai susu sono troppo curioso
<cristian_c> Samul, una volta purgati, digita: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Samul> cristian_c: ...
<Samul> proviamo così
<Samul> sudo dimmi la tua età
<cristian_c> Samul, e infine, reinstalli i due pacchetti purgati: sudo apt-get install bbswitch-dkms bumblebee-nvidia
<cristian_c> !chat | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> questo è il chan ufficiale di supporto
<Samul> fatto ho installato
<Samul> ora provo bumblebee?
<Samul> .____________. non è possibile
<Samul> [ 7914.574759] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect. [ 7914.574785] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<Samul> di nuovo
<Samul> riavvio'
<Samul> *?
<Samul> ho riavviato il demone
<Samul> ma continua a non funzionare
<Samul> cristian_c: che faccio? ._.
<cristian_c> Samul, ?
<Samul> continua a non funzionare!
<cristian_c> Samul, asp, dimmi cos'hai fatto
<Samul> forse dovrei chiedere in #ubuntu
<Samul> cristian_c: ho fatto esattamente ciò che mi hai detto di fare
<cristian_c> hai seguito le operazioni nell'ordine?
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> che sono...
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> purgo
<Samul> installo gli header
<Samul> e reinstallo i pacchetti
<Samul> no?
<cristian_c> Samul, sì
<cristian_c> Samul, poi riavvi il pc
<cristian_c> *ii
<Samul> h
<Samul> *ah
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, questo ho letto su askubuntu
<cristian_c> hanno risolto così
<Samul> okay provo
<Samul> prima rispondimi in #ubuntu-it-chat però XD
<Samul> cristian_c: diamine
<Samul> non mi fa più loggare nel mio account
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> quando ho installato ubuntu
<Samul> ho impostato in modo che la pass non mi venisse chiesta all'avvio
<Samul> ora me la chiede
<Samul> e anche se la metto
<Samul> non mi fa entrare
<cristian_c> digitalal, allora
<Samul> sono dovuto entrare con la sessione ospite
<cristian_c> uhm
<Samul> anche se la metto non funziona
<Samul> continua a mostrarmi la schermata di login
<cristian_c> fammi pensare
<Samul> ma
<Samul> ho provato a fare su samul
<Samul> dal terminale
<Samul> e mi dice che non ho il permesso di eseguire l'operazione
<Samul> guest-626VZZ@samul-RC530-RC730:~$ su samul Password:  setgid: Operazione non permessa
<cristian_c> no
<Samul> ora come diamine faccio?
<cristian_c> Samul, entra in modalità di ripristino
<Samul> eh, e poi?
<cristian_c> dal grub
<Samul> se entro in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> Samul, poi vediamo cosa accade al login in tale modalità
<Samul> non potrò comunicare con te
<Samul> può dipendere dal fatto
<Samul> che oggi
<Samul> ho installato un nuovo kernel?
<Samul> cioè, ho già riavviato da quel momento e non mi ha dato problemi
<cristian_c> <Samul> ho installato un nuovo kernel?
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> sì
<Samul> "può dipendere dal fatto che ho installato un nuovo kernel?"
<Samul> una nuova versione, intendo
<Samul> http://italiaunix.com/index.html/_/software/linux/notizie/rilasciato-linux-3104-installiamolo-su-debian-e-derivate-r1246
<Samul> ok forse non è stata una mossa inteliggentissima
<Samul> ma ripensandoci non credo dipenda da quello
<Samul> perché questo è il secondo riavvio dopo l'installazione
<Samul> e finora non ho auvto 'sto problema
<Samul> dai, provo a entrare in ripristino e vediamo che succede
<Samul> resta connesso, per favore
<Samul> arrivo súbito
<Samul> cristian_c: le shell non-grafice funzionano
<Samul> sia quella di ripristino che alt + ctrl + f*
<Samul> come faccio?
<Samul> cristian_c: provo a caricare una vecchia versione del kernel?
<Samul> cristian_c: ...
<Samul> ...
<Samul> Va beh provo a riavviare
<Samul> cristian_c: !!!
<Samul> non ci riesco
<cristian_c> asp
<Samul> ho anche caricato versioni vecchie del kernel!!
<Samul> cosa devo fare?!
<Samul> ...
<Samul> cristian_c: capisci che non posso usare il pc così?
<Samul> uh, forse jester- saprà aiutarmi
<Samul> jester-: poco fa ho riavviato, ora all'accesso mi chiede la password, io la metto correttamente ma quando premo invio lo schermo diventa nero e la pass mi viene chiesta di nuovo
<Samul> hai idea di come possa risolvere?
<jester-> mmm
<Samul> con le shell di ripristino e quelle accessibili con alt + ctrl + f* funziona normalmente il login
<jester-> control-alt-f2  ti autentichi
<Samul> già fatto
<Samul> sulle altre shell mi posso autenticare
<jester-> la prende la pass?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> solo sul login "grafico" non me la prende
<jester-> startx
<Samul> no
<Samul> ci ho provato
<Samul> mi dà un errore
<Samul> error locking authority file
<jester-> hai pacioccato qualche file di conf di lughtdm?
<Samul> non credo
<Samul> oggi ho smanettato non poco sui driver e su bumblebee
<Samul> ma non so nemmeno cosa sia lughtdm
<Samul> e poi, se ho fatto qualcosa, io ho solo seguito la guida di cristian_c
<Samul> il quale non mi sta rispondendo da un po'
<jester-> Samul: sudo rm .Xauthority
<Samul> wut
<Samul> ma così lo cancello
<Samul> .-.
<jester-> lo riforma
<Samul> boh
<Samul> ora provo
<Samul> niente
<Samul> mi dà altri errori
<Samul> c'è un modo per farvi avere l'output?
<jester-> Samul: poi sudo service lightdm stop
<Samul> ovviamente non posso fare il copia incolla
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> ora provo
<jester-> Samul: poi sudo service lightdm start
<Samul> non posso fare restart?
<Samul> .-.
<jester-> meglio stop e starrt
<Samul_> what...
<Samul_> mi ha sostituito la shell tty7 con questa
<Samul_> ora sono autenticato
<Samul_> ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<Samul_> avevo aggiustato le dimensioni delle icone nel launcher
<jester-> Samul_: unity?
<Samul_> e ora sono tornare come prima
<Samul_> sì unity
<jester-> Samul_: 13.04?
<Samul_> no
<Samul_> 12.04 lts
<Samul_> so come si modifica la dimensione delle icone, eh
<jester-> Samul_: unity --reset
<Samul_> ...
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> ma che diamine...
<jester-> Samul_: poi cancella anche .compiz e compiz2
<Samul_> èoddio
<Samul_> *oddio
<jester-> cosi torni a default
<Samul_> ma non è cambiato niente
<Samul_> .-.
<Samul_> ma non voglio tornare a default
<jester-> Samul_: è a puttane
<jester-> ma vedi tu
<Samul_> uff
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> ma così risolvo anche il problema del login?
<jester-> poi provi
<Samul_> sì
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".compiz": File o directory non esistente
<Samul_> come faccio?
<jester-> guarda con nautilus
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> comunque, così facendo
<jester-> e anche dentro a .config
<Samul_> non perdo le modifiche fatte a gnu/nano, giusto?
<jester-> non dovresti
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> dentro a /
<Samul_> non lo trova .compiz
<jester-> nella home
<jester-> in /home/sticass
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> c'è .comiz-1
<jester-> segalo
<jester-> a
<akis24> sera
<Samul_> anche .config?
<Samul_> ciao akis24
<jester-> anche
<akis24> ciao Samul_
<jester-> e anche gnome
<jester-> e .gnome2
<Samul_> wut
<Samul_> ma così non cancello tutto?
<jester-> torni a default
<Samul_> non c'è .gnome
<Samul_> c'è solo .gnome2
<jester-> poi riconfiguri e stai a attento a non fare casino
<Samul_> quindi cancello .compiz-1 .config e .gnome ?
<jester-> anche .gonf e .gconfd
<Samul_> un momento, riconfiguro? non so come si faccia
<jester-> Samul_: riconfiguri la tua grafica personale
<Samul_> ah
<jester-> il sistema centra una sega
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> fatto
<Samul_> ho cancellato tutto
<Samul_> ora? riavvio?
<jester-> termina sessione
<Samul_> ok
<Samul_> a dopo, speriamo...
<Samul> perfetto funziona
<jester-> ogghie
<Samul> ho anche riavviato e non mi chiede più la pass
<Samul> grazie jester-  :D
<Samul> ma ora
<jester-> Samul: accesso senza pass ha sto difetto
<Samul> come aggiungo il pulsante mostra il desktop al launcher?
<jester-> che se si incrocchia qualcosa so cazzi
<Samul> jester-: che difetto?
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> come aggiungo il pulsante mostra il desktop al launcher?
<jester-> Samul: non uso unity quindi non so
<Samul> ah
<Samul> ma mi ha aggiornato unity
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> ora è come se avessi ubuntu 13.04
<Samul> .-.
<jester-> lo ha ripostato a impostazioni iniziali
<jester-> come nuovo
<Samul> sì ma
<Samul> come nuovo non ce l'aveva queste opzioni sul 12.04 lts
<jester-> boh
<Samul> quindi ora in teoria
<Samul> compizconfig dovrebbe funzionare?
<Samul> perché prima le modifiche che facevo non venivano applicate
<jester-> forse aveva aggiornato e con le impostazioni vecchie non sortiva effetti
<jester-> Samul: unity è un plugin di compiz
<Samul> ah
<Samul> .-. non lo sapevo nemmeno
<Samul> lol
<Samul> pensavo fosse un normale window manager
<jester-> cancellando .compiz e compiz1 va a default
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> è una ciofeca di de
<Samul> ma no
<Samul> mi ha ripristinato il layout del terminale
<Samul> çWç
<jester-> mi sa che te lo eri indrusato mica poco
<Samul> eppure non avevo fatto grandi cose strane
<Samul> uh ma Christian_c se n'è andato...
<Samul> ora optirun funziona, volevo ringraziarlo
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> no ma non è possibile
<Samul> unity è andato in crash
<Samul> ora come cazzo faccio?
<Ubunters> salvee
<Samul> ciao Ubunters
<Ubunters> ciao
<Ubunters> Samul
<Samul> sì?
<jester-> Samul: rivvia
<Samul> no no
<Samul> ora s'è riaperto
<Samul> .-.
<Samul> mi sembra un po' explorer.exe su windows
<Samul> lol
<Samul> mah, se non usassi KVIrc penserei seriamente di passare a gnome
<jester-> Samul: va che unity è gnome in pratica
<Samul> è più pesante
<Samul> ma tu che window manager usi?
<jester-> e kvirc va con tutti i de wm
<jester-> kde
<Samul> lo so che va con entrambi
<Samul> ma non ha il notificatore su gnome
<Samul> kde è leggero?
<jester-> Samul: sudo apt-get istall gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> e hai anche gnome
<Samul> lo so
<Samul> ma kde è leggero?
<jester-> Samul: abbastanza
<Samul> più di unity, no?
<jester-> simo li
<jester-> siamo
<Samul> ma qual è su ubuntu il window manager più leggero?
<jester-> piu leggeri sono xfce e lubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu
<Samul> ma lubuntu non è un OS a sé?
<jester-> piu cesso e leggero
<jester-> no
<jester-> è un wm
<Samul> uhm
<jester-> come xubuntu
<krabador> jester-, lxde
<Samul> c'è qualcosa che non va
<Samul> ho messo l'icona mostra la scrivanis
<Samul> *scrivania
<Samul> ma se ci clicco
<Samul> non mi mostra la scrivania
<Samul> ma lo schermo diventa bianco
<jester-> devi sbloccare la barra
<Samul> in che senso?
<Samul> ho visto che anche con alt + master + d anziché mostrare il desktop viene tutto bianco
<jester-> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Samul> che fa quel comando?
<jester-> fonde il pc cosi ne prendi uno nuovo decente
<Samul> ...
<Samul> il mio pc è più che decente...
<Samul> anzi, in teoria sarebbe un buon pc
<Samul> molto buono
<jester-> allora che ti frega della leggerezza
<Samul> in pratica il suo lavoro lo fa una volta sì e tre no
<Samul> me ne frega perché si blocca lo stesso spesso
<Samul> comunque, parlando seriamente, quel comando che fa?
<Samul> l'ho lanciato ma non ho avuto alcun output
<Samul> e vorrei sapere cosa ho scritto
<Samul> jester-: ...
<jester-> ha sbloccato la barra altrimenti le icone aggiunte o non le vedi o vanno a casso
<Samul> ma io continuo a non poter usare il "mostra la scrivania"
<Samul> mentre clicco riesco a vedere questo
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/NlARSM7.png
<Samul> ah ho capito qual era il problema
<Samul> KVIrc s'era impallato
<Samul> e non scompariva quando mettevo il desktop
<jester-> Samul: è tamarro kvirc per quello si impalla
<Samul> ...
<Samul> io con kvirc mi trovo bene
<Samul> l'hai mai usato?
<jester-> non mi piace, uso xchat
<Samul> ok
<Samul> che figata le finestre tremolanti
<Samul> ora voglio provare il desktop cubico, lol
<Samul> unica pecca, per visualizzare il desktop uso la gpu integrata
<Samul> quindi probabilmente si vedrà male
<Samul> no ma dai
<Samul> lol
<Alex_Zion> ciao Samul, io ho un sistema con nVidia Optimus , e anche se il desktop gira con la integrata va da dio ....., per lo meno KDE
<Samul> sì ma ora mi si è impallato
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> non è così importante il desktop cubico
<Samul> jester-: non mi fa fare più startx
<Samul> da altre shell
<Samul> server is already active blablabla
<Samul> if the server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Samul> lo rimuovo?
<Samul> jester-: ?
<jester-> sudo rm -r /tmp/.X0-lock
<Samul> ok
<Samul_> jester-: non funziona ancora
<Samul_> continua a dirmi di eliminare quel file
<Samul_> va beh
<Samul_> torno dopo
<Samul_> rieccomi
<Samul_> jester-: come faccio ora con startx?
<Samul_> jester-: ci sei?...
<jester-> Samul_: in tty stop e start si lightdm e poi setta il log con la pass
<Samul_> wut, il log?
<Samul_> no ma aspetta
<jester-> l'accesso
<Samul_> se restarto lightdm
<Samul_> mi parte su tty7
<Samul_> io volevo aprire il desktop su un'altra console
<Samul_> così da averne due alla volta
<Samul_> su ubuntu 13.04 potevo farlo
<jester-> non puoi aprire piu desktop
<Samul_> uhm
<Samul_> ti spiego
<Samul_> io davo startx su tty4, per esempio
<Samul_> tornavo a tty7
<Samul_> e se tornavo a tty4 era crashato
<Samul_> e il desktop s'era "trasferito"
<Samul_> su tty8
<Samul_> certo, non posso gestirli visivamente
<Samul_> ma ne ho comunque 2 aperti
<jester-> il desktop non si trasferisce su nessuna tty
<Samul_> ma scusa
<Samul_> se facevo alt + ctrl + f8
<Samul_> mi apriva il desktop che avevo aperto poco prima su tty4
<jester-> stai facendo un casino
<Samul_> ?
<jester-> perch+ 2 desktop
<Samul_> ...
<Samul_> sei vivo?
<Samul_> jester-: ?
<Samul_> ...
<Samul_> va beh riavvio
<Samul_> a dopo
<Samul> eccomi.
<Samul> jester-: c'è un problema
<Samul> unity è tornata come prima, jester-
<Samul> jester-: ci sei?
<Samul> va beh jester- io vado, se mi rispondi io sono semplicemente away, quando torno leggo
<spartacus_72> sera
<vlt> spartacus_72: sera
<spartacus_72> vlt, sera
<Nicola> buonasera a tutti
<Samul_> torno fra poco
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> poco fa ho installato KDE per fare una prova
<Samul> e ho anche scasinato unity
<Samul> ora vorrei sapere
<Samul> come posso rimuovere kde e ripristinare unity
<arco_> jester ci sei ?
<arco__> jester ci sei?
<arco_> jester
<arco_> jester
<arco_> jaster
<arco_> jester
<spartacus_72> sera
<maroloccio> sera
<nannes> sera
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ciao
<luke_> buonasera scusate...
<luke_> ho un problemino....ho ubuntu 12.04 e quando con ububtu tweak vado a pulire i vecchi kernel va in crash
<luke_> ho letto tutti i forum ma niente...
<luke_> cerca analisi dei file inutili per vecchi kernel.....e poi va in crash..
<cri> ciao
<vlt> Ciao cri
<cri> vlt: ciao
<cri> -
<cri> -
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-28
<mauro> ciao qui qualcuno può aiutarmi con ubuntu 14? prima installazione , su portatile e si pianta il sistema dopo pochi secondi di avvio.ho provato sia 32 che 64. centrino duo, 2gb ram ...un po datatto ma risponde ai requisiti. scusate se ho sbagliato luogo
<akis24> giorno
<ivan__> ecco come si esce dal ban
<salentoos> lol a tutti ho problemi a installare virtual box che fare che mi consigliate
<salentoos> ho provato anche da terminale e dice no possibile installazione
<cybernova> !dettagli | salentoos
<ubot-it> salentoos: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<salentoos> sto usando ubuntu 14.04
<salentoos> e ho un problema con installazione di virtual box su di essa
<salentoos> mi aspettavo di installarla da market ubuntu ma no ce che devo fare allora grazie
<salentoos> ce nessuno
<sin___> ho vari account utente con ubuntu 14.04lts.posso autrizzare l'utilizzo della rete ad orari alterni sempre sullo stesso pc?
<sa_> problemi lol con ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> sa_: che problemi
<ExPBoy> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<akis24> uh magia!!
<sa_> virtual box si bravo come fai a saperlo
<ExPBoy> e non basta cambiare nick
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> <salentoos> e ho un problema con installazione di virtual box su di essa
<sa_> a e vero voi siete troppo avanti
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> basta saper leggere
<sa_> a vero mi sono scordato di mettere gli occhiali stamattina
<ExPBoy> a ok
<ExPBoy> ho da fare tu continua a trollare
<sa_> sto scherzando naturalmente o veramente problemi con virtualbox no mi si riesce a installarlo
<akis24> sa_: letto il link postato da ExPBoy  ?
<sa_> no sono un troll se no mi avresti gia bannato l-ip della mia connessione
<emanuele> buongiorno ..ho un problema ho scaricato linux mint dal sitoufficiale e ho estratto i file sulla chiavetta poi ho spento ilpc sono entrato nel bios poi ho fatto boot ho messo usb edè partiro linux tutto ok poi l'ho installato linux funzione bene l'unico problema e che quando riavvio il pc nn  mi fa selezionare windowsmasi apre direttamente linux mipotete aiutare?
<ExPBoy> !chat | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sa_> emanuele hai problemi di grub risolvi con gparted
<emanuele> e cosa dovrei fare
<emanuele> ?
<emanuele> devo cliccare su ubuntu.it?
<akis24> emanuele:  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sa_> installa gparted su usb emanuele e fai le partizioni per ogni sistema
<emanuele> ok
<emanuele> come si fanno le partizioni
<emanuele> ?
<sa_> emanuele selezioni il sistema e crei una partizione per ogni sistema
<emanuele> ok gparted da dove lo posso scaricare per essere sicuro ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> emanuele: ti ripeto ancora questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu non ad altri sistemi
<akis24> giorno jester-
<akis24> emanuele:  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> e 3
<emanuele> ok grazie ille
<emanuele> mille
<jester-> aloha akis24
<emanuele_> buongiornosono sempre io ho scaricato gparted  l'ho messo sulla penna usb ma adesso con che programma l'hodevoaprire?
<jester-> emanuele_: scaricato? e per farne cosa
<xubuntu> jester e inutile
<xubuntu> che tu banni cambio ip
<jester-> Guest24363: non hai altro da fare?
<ExPBoy> emanuele: stai usando mint e questo è il supporto per ubuntu se vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat è meglio
<emanuele> buongiiorno mi havete detto di scaricarmi gparted perkè all'avvio nn i fa scegliere tra windows ho linux ma i si apre direttamente linux adesso ho scaricato gparted sulla penna ma adesso con che programma l'ho devo aprire ? rix grazie
<ExPBoy> vabbè
<new> buongiorno, volevo chiedere se va bene qualsiasi versione di ubuntu per l'installazione su virtualbox oppure se c'è una versione in particolare più aatta
<samurai> salve
<sin___> ho vari account utente con ubuntu 14.04lts.posso autrizzare l'utilizzo della rete ad orari alterni sempre sullo stesso pc?
<samuele> ciao ragazzi problemi con kubuntu
<samuele> 14.04
<samuele> il problema principale e che no mi fa installare il ubuntu center come fare grazie
<cristian_c> samuele, impossibile, è già installato
<cristian_c> il gestore di kubuntu
<samuele> e installato quello di kde no di unity
<ExPBoy> eh?
<krabador> non lo sapremo mai
<samuraiRM> salve scusate dopo aver  installato desktop kubuntu il pc si è impallato possibbile che non abbia retto la scheda video?
<samuraiRM> ora l ho reinstallato ma ha installato solo applicativi
<samuraiRM> grazie per la risposta
<samuraiRM> posso otenere un kernel piu dadato
<samuraiRM> il mio pc e del 2007
<samuraiRM> scusate inoltre per i magnet link di ktorrent i magnet link non partono la porta DHT devo cambiarla
<samuraiRM> l ho abilitata
<samuraiRM> devo abilitare il browser
<samuraiRM> grazie a chi rispondera
<samuraiRM> credo che il problema sia la porta del modem ma e aperta
<samuraiRM> come installo il pacchetto dht
<samuraiRM> credo che ktorrent sia uno dei migliori progr per file sharing
<engineer_> Hei! I have ubuntu 12.04 if i go to the updatenmanager it shows that the version 12.10 is ready to be downloaded... I want to upgrade the system to the 14.04 version... If I write in the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove will it show me that i can upgrade to the 14.04??
<samuraiRM> enginer you speak italian
<samuraiRM> ?
<samuraiRM> this channel is italian channel of ubuntu comunity
<samuraiRM> dubito che jester parli inglese visto le parolacce che mi ha detto
<pa> mi serve installare il pacchetto pppoe per connettermi all'adsl bridged over ethernet?
<pa> il modulo dovrebbe essere gia presente giusto?
<pa> interessante anche il fatto che sto pacchetto (pppoe) e' presente in 10.04, 12.04 e 13.04, ma non nelle release in mezzo..
<pa> chisa a che seve
<pa> serve
<pa> ci sono un po di script..
<nemecek> ragazzi come faccio a installare questo set di icone http://c242.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-like-Folders-2-212557429 ????
<gerry73> volevo chiedere.. come posso "fermare" il servizio di apache... intendo in modo che anche dopo un riavvio di sistema comunque il servizio non parta? non vorrei disinstallare ma solo disabilitare il servizio
<gerry73> ho trovato questo...
<gerry73> sudo update-rc.d apache2 disable
<gerry73> ma al riavvio riparte
<remix_tj> gerry73: update-rc.d remove apache2
<gerry73> in questo modo disabilito solo il servizio? e per riattivarlo poi?
<remix_tj> gerry73: serve per togliere l'autostart
<remix_tj> comunque puoi avviarlo quando vuoi con service apache2 start
<gerry73> ok grazie
<gerry73> se volessi ripristinare l'autostart.. anzichè remove uso install?.. hai mai provato?
<samuraiRM> salve
<samuraiRM> scusate come posso avviare un torrent con ktorrent
<samuraiRM> cioe l ho avviato scusate immaggine alegata
<samuraiRM> scusate come sblocco ktorrent
<samuraiRM> ce nessuno
<samuraiRM>  incollo immaggine il torrent e partito poi si e fermato devo abilitare il DHT?
<samuraiRM> http://imgur.com/qSqTvpB
<samuraiRM> posso sapere l url dei manuali di ubuntu dallo zero alla z
<ivan__> salve chi mi aiuta amettere i separatori sulla barra
<ivan__> delle applicazioni
<alfio> non riesco a autenticarmi per installare  gli aggiornamenti la psw non funziona eppure quando entro nel accaunt mi funziona qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore
<ivan__> alfio calmati
<alfio> ok
<ivan__> quando dai il comando digita la psw normalmente
<alfio> macosa devo fare
<ivan__> devi stare calmo
<ivan__> digiti il comando
<ivan__> poi digiti psw invio
<ivan__> non guardare la tastiera
<ivan__> perché non la visualizza
<ivan__> io ho insallato un grub
<ivan__> kubuntu desktop
<ivan__> ma la scheda graica non lo reggemi sa
<alfio> ivan non ho capito cosa devo fare non potrei cancellarel apsw
<ivan__> adesso metto una pen drive
<ivan__> adesso metto su pen drie ve anche kubuntu desktop
<ivan__> voglio creare una pen drive da combatimento
<ivan__> la psw la chiede sempre
<ivan__> non si puo togliere mi dispiace
<alfio> e allora?
<ivan__> quale browser e migliore per ubuntu
<ivan__> alfio allora che
<alfio> cosa devo fare per autenticarmi a scaicare aggiornamenti
<alfio> cambiare psw ma come sifa
<ivan__> fai update
<ivan__> non lo so
<alfio> dadove
<ivan__> jester ti sei divertito
<alfio> ivan scusami ma sei ingrado di aiutarmi oppure non misono spiegatobene
<alfio> ivan c 6?
<alfio> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi comefare a bypassare la psw  dell'autenticazione per scaricare aggiornamenti non me la ricordo piu' e non riesco piu' ad aggiornare
<alfio> per esmpio disinstallando ubuntu e reinstallandolo potrei ovviare al problemasenza perdere i dati
<ivan__> ma
<ivan__> sono bannato
<samuraiRM> no sono ui
<samuraiRM> qui ma cosa dici
<samuraiRM> ciao gilpiana
<glpiana> ola
<samuraiRM> ole
<ubu> Ciao
<ubu> Sentite devo sovrascrivere ubuntu 12.04 con 14.04
<ubu> Mi ritrovo questo http://postimg.org/image/m4btsirsj/
<ubu> Se seleziono /dev/sdb6 mi rimane il dual boot con windows senza che windows si rovini?
<glpiana> ubu, prima di arrivare lì non ti ha chiesto se volevi aggironare?
<ubu> Si, certo, ma devo proprio installare
<krabador> ubu, quello è "altro" ed è il menu a cascata di GRUB
<ubu> Ah, scisa ho letto male...
<ubu> No, allora
<ubu> Mi dava questo http://postimg.org/image/reqfuiuu1/
<ubu> *scusa
<ubu> Cioè se io selezione sdb6 mi mantiene invariato il dual boot con windows?
<krabador> ubu, se selezioni italiano ,all'inizio, quella schermata appare in italiano
<ubu> Bon, ma la voglio in inglese... :) che centra? :)
<krabador> ubu, fai "altro" seleziona la partizione in cui adesso è installato Ubuntu, gli dici " punto di mount / " e " file system ext4 con jounrnaling"
<ubu> Mi son perso
<krabador> vai avanti , e lui , se c'è un win , ti fa il dual boot, però formatti l'attuale partizione Ubuntu
<krabador> fa il backup prima
<ubu> Come faccio a dirgli punto di  mount /?
<ubu> Non l'ho già selezionato dalla schermata?
<krabador> dopo "altro"
<ubu> Si, ho cliccato altro
<krabador> che , non essendo in italiano , sarà qualcos'altro
<krabador> ubu, tasto destro sulla partizione interessata
<ubu> Tasto destro? Nn esce niente se faccio tasto destro
<andtorg> ciao, qualcuno con la 12.04LTS riesce già a poter aggiornare da Update Manager alla 14.04.1?
<ubu> Oooo krabador
<krabador> ubu, seleziona la partizione , e sotto hai tipo "edit"
<krabador> ubu e calmati
<ubu> Ahahah!! Son calmo! :)
<krabador> sotto a sinistra
<ubu> Ok! Dopo che ho cliccato "edit"
<ubu> ?
<ubu> Ah ok!
<ubu> Aspetta eh! :)
<krabador> ubu, quello che ti è stato detto
<ubu> Allora, ho questo http://postimg.org/image/wmc9rj901/
<ubu> E questo se clicco http://postimg.org/image/lo109ckep/
<ubu> krabador
<krabador> tu non hai bisogno di aiuto, ma di uno che te lo venga a fare
<krabador> rileggi il mio messaggio sul punto di mount
<ubu> Wee! Semplicemente ora che devo cliccare?
<ubu> Cioè per definizione che cosa sarebbe questo 'journaling'?
<krabador> una tutela del file system
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<ubu> Perfetto, ora quindi faccio questo? http://postimg.org/image/9oj5o4ot3/
<krabador> ti ricordo , che in questo modo formatterai la partizione , fa un backup dei dati prima
<ubu> E devo mettere la spunta anche a "formatta la partizione" quindi?
<krabador> ubu, sarebbe l'ideale, è sempre meglio un'installazione completa
<ubu> Ovvero?
<ubu> Formattarla dici?
<krabador> si
<krabador> per la terza volta, perdi i dati, salva quelli importanti da qualche parte se lo fai
<ubu> Ma se ora, quindi una volta formattata, scelto ext4 journaling, eccetera eccetera, mi rimane il dual boot con windows?
<ubu> Tranzollo per i dati :)
<ubu> Wela! krabador !
<krabador> ti è stato detto, in 2 giorni , circa 5 volte, tra cui 10 min fa
<krabador> si
<krabador> ricreerà il dual boot
<ubu> Ahhahaha!!! krabador sei fantastico! Lo ammetto! Paziente e sapiente! Grazie mille my friend!
<ubu> Ho cliccato installa che dio me la mandi buona!
<krabador> se hai un solo disco , e GRUB si installa in quel disco , nessun problema
<andtorg> ciao, qualcuno con la 12.04LTS riesce già a poter aggiornare da Update Manager alla 14.04.1? ho un dubbio sul messaggio di supporto nuovo hardware che appare da qualche giorno
<jester-> andtorg: se non hai aggiunto ppa avanza
<krabador> andtorg, fa il backup, e installa direttamente alla 14.04.1
<krabador> se ti serve
<jester-> andtorg: se hai aggiunto ppa si rifiuta di avanzare a un certo punto
<andtorg> jester-: sto guardando. probabile che ne abbia aggiunti in questi anni
<jester-> andtorg: usa il metodo ripristino ma un backup dati è sempre consigliato
<jester-> !ripristino | andtorg
<ubot-it> andtorg: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<andtorg> jester-: ma upddate managere dovrebbe propormi già la nuova release o è prematuro?
<jester-> andtorg: te lo dovrebbe proporre da aprile
<andtorg> jester-: che io ricordi, da LTS a LTS propone solo a partire dalla prima point release, quindi in questo caso dalla 14.04.1, uscita la settimana scorsa
<andtorg> è che non ho capito bene la questione del "new hardware support is available"
<andtorg> cioè non ho capito se devo installare questo supporto o aspettare ancora che mi proponga la 14.04.1
<ubu> krabador ho fatto come mi hai detto
<ubu> Ma ora appena accendo mi da errore
<ubu> Mi dice file not found
<ubu> Grub rescue>
<ubu> Accedo in live e fuccio un update del grub?
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> mi e sparita la barra superiore e laterale in ubuntu 14.04
<ubu> krabador ti prego dimmi! mi è già apparso l'altra volta ma me la sono cavata con delle righe di codice, ora com le stesse non va...
<ziobardi> non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<ziobardi> ho provati a reinstallare unity
<ziobardi> ma niente
<ubu> vi prego aiutatemi!
<ziobardi> ho seguito una marea di guide
<ziobardi> ma non riesco ad uscirne
<andtorg> ziobardi: ctrl+alt+t non va bene
<andtorg> ??
<ziobardi> no andtorg
<ziobardi> riesco ad accedere dolo con ctrl alt + f2
<ziobardi> ho provato reset unity
<ziobardi> ma nulla
<andtorg> e riavviando X?
<ziobardi> sono spariti anche i riquadri delle finestre
<andtorg> ziobardi: alt+k+printscreen dovrebbe riavviare X
<ziobardi> ho gia provato a riavviare non cambia niente
<krabador> ubu, hai uefi?
<jester-> !unityreset | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ubu> Sono in panico, cos'è uefi?
<ziobardi> ho provato anche con quei comandi ma nulla
<ubu> Non funziona se faccio un update del grup da terminale in live?
<andtorg> ziobardi: guarda qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<jester-> ziobardi: cancella cartelle .compiz  e .config/compiz1
<ubu> Io attendo risposta, almeno i dati di windows non sono stati eliminati, già qualcosa
<ziobardi> ok adesso riavvio e provo
<ziobardi> grazie
<krabador> !grub | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubu> Perché nessuno mi caga?
<ubu> Grazie grazie!
<ubu> Ma, domanda, io vedo questo: http://postimg.org/image/wl9whu2zd/
<dany> raga come posso aprire una file formato sql con kubuntu=
<ubu> Dove lo vado ad installare?
<ubu> Nel 7?
<dany> non c'è piu nessuno??? nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<jester-> dany: è un database, mysql lo dovrebbe aprire
<krabador> ubu, c'è scritto chiaramente
<krabador> senza numero
<dany> mysql  lo trovo gia pre-installato
<dany> ?
<jester-> dany: penso serva anche un client
<ubu> È chiaro ma ho due scritte linux
<ubu> Quale delle due è quella di sistema? Quella che ha l'asterisco?
<jester-> ubu se non lo sai tu
<nemecek> ragazzi l'audio del sistema sembrerebbe non funzionare, lanciando pulseaudio da terminale compare questa scritta, qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa????
<nemecek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7886163/
<jester-> nemecek: installa pavucontrol che è la gui
<nemecek> con l'usuale comando?
<jester-> a voce non funza
<jester-> ma anche da softcenter
<nemecek> jester-,  è già presente
<jester-> usalo
<jester-> controlla i vulomi e i canali ingresso uscita e applicazioni con qualcosa che suoni attaccato
<nemecek> ok jester- adesso sento tutto
<jester-> nemecek: bien
<farede> lol a tutti e tutte ma ubuntu e usato da hacker
<farede> era giusto per curiosita
<jester-> farede: non è di sicuro una distro pronta per accheri
<dany> buonasera ho un file sdf sul cellulare e dovrei trasferirlo al computer come devo fare???
<jester-> dany: te lo mandi per mail
<jester-> lo scarichi dal pc
<dany> ma è grande come file
<farede> ma ubuntu e usato da hacker
<jester-> dany: bè?
<farede> giusto per curiosita
<jester-> <jester-> farede: non è di sicuro una distro pronta per accheri
<dany> è circa 1 gb come faccio a mandarlo per  e-mail??
<jester-> dany: attacca il cellofono al pc in modalità dati e vedi te lo monta, o usa il suo driver in winzoz
<dany> sisi, il cell viene riconosciuto dal pc pero il problema è trasferire il file
<dany> se cerco di aprire il file dal cell mi da errore se invece cerco di spostarlo sul desktop o una qualsiasi memoria del pc non me lo fa fare non dice niente..
<jester-> dany: copia incolla da cellofono a pc
<dany> si sto cercando di farlo  ma non me lo fa fare, non mi dice niente
<jester-> dany: hai spazio a suffisienza?
<farede> ma come faccio a sincronizzare ubuntu con windows phone 8.1
<dany> ho circa 320 gb a disposizion
<jester-> cienza*
<jester-> prova con gksu nautilus
<jester-> 1 gb ci mette un bel po a scriverlo
<dany> ma non esce da nessuna parta    a che punto sta??? quanto manca?? perchè a me non esce proprio niente;S
<farede> ma come e formattato il disco dany
<farede> jester che ard isk e sata o amd
<dany> come posso sapere questa informazioen per poi dirlo
<dany> ?
<farede> vai su ubuntu e digita disk
<farede> e poi premi sul tuo ard isk e formattalo
<dany> io ho kubuntu cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> farede: ti sembrano consigli da dare a capocchia?
<jester-> dany: prova a copiarlo su una usb
<jester-> e che il file abbia i permessi di lettura
<farede> jester qualche problema nella mia spiegazione
<farede> a dany
<jester-> farede: grosso anche visto che consigli di formattare l'hd
<dany> allora sto provando a trasferire il file dal cellulare al pc ma non dice niente allora sto provando a metterlo su una penna usb ma mi da un errore: errore sconosciuto unsupported
<jester-> formattati il tuo e vedi l'effetto che fa
<jester-> dany: permessi del file?
<jester-> dany: curiosità come è finito un file sql di 1 gb nel cellofono
<dany> l'ho messo in ufficio, li ho il w8
<dany> ora sto provando anche con uno piu piccolo
<dany> ma mi sta dando lo stesso errore
<jester-> dany: lo copi o tenti di aprirlo
<dany> se lo apro mi dice sempre errore sconosciuto unsupported operation
<jester-> normale visto che non hai un client sql installato
<jester-> ma lo dovrebbe copiare,
<jester-> e poi apredolo ti darà lo stesso errore a meno che installi mysql-client o simile
<dany> sto uscendo pazzo :S perchè le foto le passa mentre il trassferimento di questa tipologia di file e il file rar non mi fa niente...
<jester-> dany: prova ad usare una usb invece del cellofono
<dany> questo lo posso provare domani in ufficio perchè qui a casa ho solo questo pc.... :S:S uffffffff
<dany> ora vedo di installare mysql-client almeno inizio a lavorarci da adesso altrimenti sto rovinato :S
<dany> ho installato sqliteman e gmyswl (centro controllo mysql) ma lo stesso non mi da fare niente
<ViCe95>  
<Paradisee> hola o/
<Eagle2> ho un problema con bleachbit, s' inchioda quando arriva a 3/4 di pulizia, diventa grigioo scuro è si blocca
<Eagle2> disistallato e reinstallato, niente da fare qualche sosuzione?
<Eagle2> soluzione*
<jester-> Eagle2: cheminghia è bleachbit,
<Eagle2> pulizia del hard disk
<Eagle2> vai sul soft center, li c'è
<jester-> Eagle2: postumi di winzoz?
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> basta ed avanza
<jester-> che poi è quello che fa il cazzillo
<Eagle2> jester-, bleachbit fa la pulizia a livello grafico
<Eagle2> basta spuntare dei flag, e lui pulisce
<jester-> Eagle2: si ma esegue gli stessi comandi del wiki
<jester-> cole sotware center usa apt e dpkg
<Eagle2> va be,  alivello grafico subito si fa,  con cmd si deve ricordare tutto        ..........un utente
<jester-> eh ma se non funza la gui fai a manina
<Eagle2> di solito ha funzionato bene, da 2/3 giorni e che rompr
<Eagle2> rompe*
<jester-> Eagle2: controlla se ha cartella nascosta nella home o in .config e la cancelli
<Eagle2> jester-, .conf esiste, devo cancelarla?
<Eagle2> .config*
<jester-> Eagle2: dentra a .confgig non c'è cartella neme applicazione?
<jester-> nome
<Eagle2> si quella di bleachbit c'è!!!!!!!
<Eagle2> è un .ini
<jester-> cancella la bleachbit
<Eagle2> jester-,  leggi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888677/
<Eagle2> quel fileè un .ini
<Eagle2> se la cancellassi cosa succede?
<jester-> non mi pare il link
<jester-> ho il pc rincoglionito
<Eagle2> jester-, sto pulindo, vedo se si inchioda!
<Eagle2> cancellandolo, ha ricreato un nuovo fili .ini, dopo la selezione di quello che voglio che si cancelli
<pa> vi ricordate per caso se rsync e' incluso nell'istallazione base?
<pa> o va scaricato dopo?
<jester1-> Eagle2: dicevi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-29
<glpiana> ola
<Claudiese> Salve
<Claudiese> Ho creato una virtual machine per installare ubuntu server come faccio a configurare la rete?
<cristian_c> !rete
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rete'
<glpiana> Claudiese, devi fare riferimento alla guida del software di virtualizzazione se vuoi fare cose particolari. normalmente la tua macchina virtuale dovrebbe già essere in rete
<Claudiese> no
<Claudiese> io ho un dedicato
<Claudiese> e ho virtualizzato una virtual machine
<glpiana> Claudiese, hai un dedicato cosa?
<Claudiese> quindi l'installazione tocca a me
<cristian_c> Claudiese, con quale software hai creato la macchina?
<Claudiese> proxmox
<ExPBoy> virtualizzato una vm?
<Claudiese> si
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> uhm bho
<cristian_c> ihihih
<glpiana> !dettagli | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Claudiese> allora
<Claudiese> Ho Creato un vps virtual private server, dedicandogli 2 gb di ram e 250 gb di hdd gli voglio installare ubuntu 14.4.1 server 64 bit, per poi installare cpanel (pannello di controllo per creare hosting reseller ecc...) ma c'è un problema devo configurare ubuntu e collegarlo all'ip fail over come faccio?
<Claudiese> @glpiana leggi...
<glpiana> Claudiese, ho letto
<Claudiese> sai dirmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, se parli della configurazione della rete lato host, allora devi consultare il manuale del tuo software di emulazione
<cristian_c> Claudiese, se invece la configurazione è lato client, è un altro paio di maniche
<Claudiese> nono client
<Claudiese> devo
<Claudiese> configurargli
<cristian_c> che riguarda ubuntu server
<Claudiese> la rete
<cristian_c> *guest
<Claudiese> su windows per esempio di và su impostazione, ipv4 e gli metto tutti i dati...
<Claudiese> ma su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, scusa, quindi stai parlando di configurazione su ubuntu server?
<Claudiese> si
<glpiana> Claudiese, dovrai andare a editare /etc/network/interfaces immagino
<cristian_c> Claudiese, a riga di comando senza interfaccia grafica?
<Claudiese> su
<Claudiese> tramite putty devo accedere
<glpiana> Claudiese, anzi no, guarda qui, dice qualcosa al riguardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp
<cristian_c> Claudiese,ma prima di installare ubuntu server sulla macchina virtuale, hai potuto avere un'infarinatura di come amministrare un server linux?
<cristian_c> oppure sei partito lancia in resta
<cristian_c> ?
<Claudiese> si
<Claudiese> su linux ci ho lavorato
<Claudiese> ma ad installare ubuntu server su una vm non tanto...
<glpiana> Claudiese, installare ubuntu server su una vortual machine è un attimo
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ma se ho capito bene quello che hai detto, non cambia nulla
<Claudiese> veramente si
<Claudiese> se te lavori in un server
<ExPBoy> ma non è che stiamo confondendo le cose tu hai un server dedicato o un vm sulla tua macchina?
<Claudiese> per installargli apache o mysqlserver
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ok, configurare l'emulatore può essere una cosa non banale
<Claudiese> è una cosa
<cristian_c> ma il sistema su vm è lo stesso di quello installato in partizione fisica
<Claudiese> infatti perchè dovrei configurare tutto tramite comandi
<Claudiese> e no con interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> Claudiese, guarda che ubuntu server installato su una partizione è  la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> la rete va configurata a riga di comando anche lì
<Claudiese> si
<Claudiese> ma la configurazione?
<Claudiese> ok
<Claudiese> ma
<Claudiese> qual'è il comando?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> Claudiese, smetti di andare a capo a monosillabi per cortesia
<Claudiese> ok
<glpiana> Claudiese, non c'è un comando, ci sono dei file da editare. hai dato alemno una socrsa alla guida che ti ho indicato?
<Claudiese> si
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> Claudiese, io capisco tutto, ma ubuntu server non si usa solitamente a interfaccia grafica, altrimenti non sarebbe più ubuntu server, ma semmai ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> Claudiese, sì certo, magari ora leggila
<Claudiese> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp
<Claudiese> l'ho letta
<glpiana> Claudiese, quando?
<Claudiese> quando me l'hai data
<ExPBoy> minchia che velocità
<ExPBoy> :)
<Claudiese> qua dice di installare, sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<glpiana> Claudiese, in meno di un minuto? fantastico!
<Claudiese> non centra nnt se devo editare solo dei file
<Claudiese> si ;)
<glpiana> Claudiese, lì c'è scritto cosa fare. applicala
<Claudiese> ok
<Claudiese> provo e vi dico...
<Claudiese> sto usando questa
<Claudiese> http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-14-04-server-installation-guide-and-lamp-setup/
<ExPBoy> :(
<cybernova> Claudiese, niente guide non ufficiali postate in canale
<ExPBoy> Claudiese: a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Claudiese> xD
<Claudiese> ok
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ma sicuro che il tuo emlatore abbia un buon supporto a ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> A better virtualization support ( XEN, KVM, WMware and also Microsoft Hyper-V hypervisor), general performance on Filesystems, ARM support and a lot of others improvements.
<cristian_c> +u
<Claudiese> Sicuro
<cristian_c> Claudiese, a parte che la rete si configura anche tramite installer
<cristian_c> come scritto nella guida che tu stesso hai linkato
<ExPBoy> lol
<Claudiese> si infatti...
<jester-> eh col servero ti devi pisciare tutto mano file per file
<glpiana> Claudiese, che software stai usando per virtualizzare ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, prima di installare ubuntu server, ti consiglio di fare un corso relativo a bash e sistema, anche accelerato, ma un minimo di conoscenza ci vuole
<Claudiese> ProxMox
<cristian_c> altrimenti uno usa la desktop con interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> in cui non ci sono tutti i cazzilli da configurare
<cristian_c> a mano
<Claudiese> comunque lo sapevo fare non mi ricordavo per configurare la rete...
<cristian_c> !nm | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<Claudiese> ormai
<Claudiese> l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Claudiese, visto che si tratta di una soluzione businness, perchè non chiedi direttamente a proxmox italia?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, comunque, a riga di comando, c'è anche nm-cli
<cristian_c> oltre a pacioccare i file
<makenode> ciao
<Claudiese> l'ultima info
<makenode> qualcuno ha hai mai fatto una ubuntu live USB per sistemi Mac ?
<Claudiese> devo spuntare su openssh server e anche virtual machine ???
<KingSkorpion> ciao
<glpiana> makenode, prova a vedere qui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Claudiese> cristian_c, come si fà il - su ubuntu server?
<makenode> glpiana: gia' provato ma EFI non vede la chiavetta USB :\
<jester-> makenode: è sempre la stessa ma se non hai maverick mi sa che non fa il boot da usb
<Claudiese> jester
<makenode> jester-: cioe' quella procedura funziona solo con EFI per maverick?
<Claudiese> come faccio a fare il - su ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, stai parlando del carattere 'score'? (-)
<Claudiese> si
<Claudiese> sono scombinati...
<jester-> makenode: makenode attacchi la usb e accendi con alt premuto
<makenode> jester-: si ed in questo modo non vede la chiavetta USB con su ubuntu live
<glpiana> Claudiese, durante l'installazione dovevi configurare la tastiera
<jester-> makenode: per farla da mac segui la guida che ti ha lincato glpiana
<makenode> pero' non ho provato su maverick
<makenode> posso preparare la chiavetta da qualsiasi OS
<Claudiese> glpiana si può modificare adesso?
<makenode> ma ho bisogno che la ubuntu live faccia il boot su un sistema Mac con EFI
<jester-> makenode: mac book mid 2009 con maverick la vede la usb
<glpiana> Claudiese, sì, ma ora sto prendendo un caffè. a dopo
<Claudiese> ok
<jester-> makenode: il mac è sempre stato efi, ripeto devi tenere premuto alt al boot
<makenode> jester-: ripeto, premo sempre ALT :D
<cristian_c> Claudiese, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<cristian_c> Claudiese, e dicci cosa vedi
<Claudiese> ok
<jester-> makenode: la vede la usb?
<makenode> jester-: no :-\
<makenode> e considera che l'ho preparata con quella procedura
<jester-> makenode: maverick?
<Claudiese> si ma non mi fà fare i -
<makenode> jester-: 10.8
<makenode> jester-: se hai provato su maverick, lo posso testare
<jester-> makenode: mi pare di ricordare che con o lione non andava
<jester-> makenode: sempre che la usb sia ok altrimenti se non bootabile non la vede non hai un sistema winz ?
<makenode> jester-: ho mac, win e linux
<cristian_c> Claudiese, è una tastiera americana
<jester-> !usbwin | makenode il migliore in circolazione
<ubot-it> makenode il migliore in circolazione: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Claudiese> e in america come lo fanno il -^
<Claudiese> ?
<makenode> jester-: provato anche quello :\
<cristian_c> Claudiese, quindi vai a tentativi, fondamentalmente segui il layout us
<Claudiese> h già provato ma niente
<Claudiese> trovato
<Claudiese> xD
<jester-> makenode: il mio è mid 2009
<Claudiese> dice che console-data non è installato
<jester-> ma la bindi la virtualizzo con vmware fusion
<makenode> jester-: ci riprovo visto che ora che ci penso avevo provato con una ubuntu live 32 bit, mentre su EFI e' necessaria una 64  bit
<cristian_c> lol
<makenode> jester-: anche se comunque il problema e' che non vede la chiavetta. Ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> Claudiese, sudo apt-get install console-data
<Claudiese> nono ho fatto sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ma la rete è attiva?
<Claudiese> adesso mi spunta la schermata
<Claudiese> ancora devo finire di configurarla..
<Claudiese> ok che tastiera devo mettere?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, posta schermata
<Claudiese> manca la connessione e non posso installarla
<Claudiese> ho messo quest impostazioni alla rete
<Claudiese> address: 94.23.68.139
<Claudiese> netmask: 255.255.255.0
<Claudiese> network: 94.23.68.0
<Claudiese> broadcast 94.23.68.139
<Claudiese> gateway 94.23.68.139
<Claudiese> sono giusti?
<jester-> Claudiese: gw non puo avere ip della scheda
<cristian_c> Claudiese, sono gli indirizzi della tua lan
<jester-> serve quello del rutter
<Claudiese> cristian
<Claudiese> non è vero
<Claudiese> come gw che devo mettere?
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ma l'hai trovato così il file
<cybernova> Claudiese, gw è l'indirizzo del router
<Claudiese> no li avevo messi
<Claudiese> io che mi ha dato
<jester-> Claudiese: ip del router
<Claudiese> quando ho comprato l'ip fail over
<Claudiese> jester e qual'è?
<cristian_c> ok
<Claudiese> come lo trovo?
<jester-> Claudiese: address è ip schea
<jester-> scheda
<jester-> broadcast puoi anche non metterlo
<jester-> Claudiese: il router che ip ha
<Claudiese> non sò
<Claudiese> è un dedicato in francia
<jester-> Claudiese: se non lo sai come cazzo configuri
<Claudiese> 37.187.157.254
<jester-> Claudiese: metti come gw
<Claudiese> per darmi i permessi root
<Claudiese> ?
<Claudiese> senza fare sempre sudo
<jester-> broadcast 94.23.68.255
<Claudiese> già era cosi
<makenode> jester-: confermo, non vede la chiavetta USB
<Claudiese> ho sbagliato a scriverlo qui
<Claudiese> vado per modificare
<Claudiese> ma dice che non ho i permessi
<jester-> Claudiese: perche non usi sudo o su
<jester-> Claudiese: sudo nano
<Claudiese> ma dove devo metterlo se ho fatto nano
<Claudiese> ok
<jester-> Claudiese: tipo di server ad uso?
<Claudiese> http://www.ovh.it/server_dedicati/enterprise/2014-SP-128.xml
<Claudiese> bello eh
<Claudiese> ;)
<jester-> Claudiese: per uso?
<Claudiese> vendita
<jester-> mail app dati altro
<Claudiese> ok rete
<Claudiese> configurata
<Claudiese> devo riavviare?
<jester-> ci devi mettere archvi vendita acquisti fatturazione iva?
<jester-> Claudiese: linux non si riavvia
<jester-> si riavvia il servizio
<Claudiese> come?
<jester-> madu
<Claudiese> xD
<jester-> sudo service networking restart
<Claudiese> ok
<cristian_c> Claudiese, sono sempre più convinto che ti serva corso preliminare all'uso della riga di comando su linux
<cristian_c> con bash
<jester-> ping libero.it
<Claudiese> dice unknouw host...
<Claudiese> unknown
<jester-> non funza
<jester-> sudo service networking stop
<jester-> sudo service networking start
<jester-> Claudiese: ping 173.194.70.94
<jester-> non hai messo i dns?
<Claudiese> si
<Claudiese> quelli di google
<Claudiese> 8.8.8.8
<jester-> dove
<Claudiese> dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester->  ping 173.194.70.94  pinga?
<Claudiese> dns search www.speedserver.it
<jester-> Claudiese:  ping 173.194.70.94  pinga?
<Claudiese> no
<jester-> allora non è configurata bene
<Claudiese> network is unreacheble
<Claudiese> asp vi mando uno screen
<jester-> Claudiese: fa vedere tutti interfaces
<Claudiese> http://i57.tinypic.com/t6s03b.png
<jester-> Claudiese:se i gw è giusto ip scheda e il resto non sono coerenti
<Claudiese> che devo mettere?
<Claudiese> ovh mi ha dato quel ip
<jester-> caveat-: address 37.187.157.1
<jester-> e di conseguenza il resto
<jester-> sempre che il gw sia quello giusto
<Claudiese> sia sp
<Claudiese> asp
<jester-> caveat-: i dns vanno in /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester-> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Claudiese> i dati del dedicato
<Claudiese> vero e proprio
<Claudiese> configurati da ovh
<Claudiese> sono questi
<Claudiese> http://i62.tinypic.com/658gvs.png
<jester-> va bè vedi te
<Claudiese> su resolv.conf
<Claudiese> è vuoto dentro...
<jester-> mah
<dada__> buongiorno ragazzi, ieri ho spiegato il mio problema pero non sono riuscito a risolverlo...
<nemecek> ragazzi ho un problema molto fastidioso con il settaggio dell'audio
<glpiana> dada__, riproponilo
<glpiana> nemecek, spiega
<dada__> avevo un file sdf da modificare ma non sono riuscito, ho scaricato varie applicazioni ma nessuno me l'ha aperto. Ora sto sul w8 ed ho un'applicazione che funziona quale  SDF VIEWER, conoscete qualche programma simile?? Ieri quando cercavo di aprire tramite il mio kubuntu mi dice ad uno questo file non è un database ad altri mi apriva il file ma con segni strani come se non lo riconoscesse
<nemecek> con alcuni programmi (tipo banshee) l'audio funziona mentre altri tipo radiotray o skype l'audio non funziona
<nemecek> ci sarà una spiegazione razionale a tutto cò?
<jester-> nemecek: che va settato il canale uscita nelle applicazioni
<nemecek> non sarà connesso all'eventuale installazione di driver non installati?
<nemecek> mi potresti aiutare jester- ?
<jester-> nemecek: e installare pavucontrol e usarlo aiuta
<nemecek> l'ho installato ma il problema rimane...
<glpiana> dada__, qui parla di mapguide http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/sdf
<jester-> nemecek: e ogni applicazione ha le preferenze
<nemecek> jester-, quindi dovrei agire su ogni singolo programma
<nemecek> non c'è una maniera univoca per settare il tutto?
<dada__> glpiana: Ho utilizzato anche parecch programmi per w8 ma non tutti l'hanno aperto, alcuni erano lenti altri mi davano gli stessi errori che mi ha dato ieri kubuntu per l'aperturea di quest tipo di file
<akis24> dada__:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/sdf.1.html  vedi pure qui  se fa' al caso tuo
<glpiana> dada__, non conosco il formato in questione
<krabador> nemecek, se vedi che il default non va, va a controllare nel singolo programma
<jester-> nemecek: che non parlano
<dada__> il casino è : in ufficio ho w8 e sto tutta la mattinata, quando torno a casa ho kubuntu e sto dalle 13 alle 14.30 poi torno in ufficio e torno a casa dopo vari servizi alle 22 circa quindi mi metto di notte fin quando il cervello sta connesso Cavolo!!!! xDxD credo che la soluzione a questo dilemma non la troverò mai
<makenode> jester-: nulla, le ho provate tutte :\
<nemecek> krabador, jester- adesso l'audio di radiotray sembrerebbe funzionare mentre quello di skype nisbsa
<glpiana> !chat | dada__
<ubot-it> dada__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> nemecek: controlla le inpostazioni audio
<jester-> makenode: ??
<dada__> vbba allora cambio chatt thanks
<nemecek> jester-, ci sto tentando
<makenode> jester-: boot USB su mac
<jester-> makenode: di che anno è il mac
<makenode> 2011 e l'altro 2012
<jester-> makenode: penna su winz parte?
<jester-> makenode: di sicuro se fatta bene e boot con alt premuto la penna la vede e la carica
<makenode> jester-: fatta bene, su windows e UEFI (dell) nessun problema, su EFI (mac) neanche la vede
<jester-> makenode: centra no efi
<jester-> centra che è strano che non veda la usb collegata partendo con alt premuto
<jester-> makenode: la ripristino la vede con alt premuto?
<makenode> jester-: si
<jester-> efi=uefi che chiamrlo efi anche in linux non sta bene
<jester-> makenode: non so che dirti su mac piu vecchio al boot alt  le vede e parte la live se selezionata
<jester-> makenode: prova a ficcarla si sd, hai visto mai?
<jester-> su sd*
<makenode> jester-: hai una doc?
<jester-> makenode: per cosa
<makenode> jester-: per SD
<jester-> makenode: è lo stesso che usb
<jester-> al programma doci di farla sul device
<makenode> ok
<jester-> dici
<jester-> prima una bella formattata in  fat32
<makenode> si
<jester-> makenode: magari al tuo medello non garba la usb
<makenode> eh ne sto provando 2
<makenode> 17" e 13"
<makenode> :D
<makenode> nessuno dei due e' felice
<jester-> makenode: ma vuoi provare da live o installare
<makenode> live
<jester-> makenode: potresti usare vmware fusion, i serial si trovano
<makenode> eh non voglio virtualizzare
<jester-> è piu reale della live e molto piu veloce
<makenode> si ma il mio interesse e' avere una ubuntu live su usb persistente
<jester-> c'è anche virtualbox per mac
<makenode> e volevo capire come andava su ram
<gizma> Ciao!
<gizma> posso chiedere consulenza?
<gizma> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | gizma
<ubot-it> gizma: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gizma> ops! scusate! volevo sapere se installando ubuntu posso poi collegare iphone e ipad al computer e se si, in che modo.. grazie mille!
<enzotib> gizma, i dispositivi apple non vanno molto d'accordo con Ubuntu (grazie ad Apple, eh!)
<enzotib> per esempio iTunes non è disponibile per Linux, al massimo puoi provare a farlo girare sotto le ultime versioni di Wine
<enzotib> diversi audio player permettono di gestire la libreria musicale di un iPod, e quindi credo anche di un iPhone, ma non so se si possa fare altro, ne dubito
<gizma> il problema non è propriamente mio, ma è per risolvere il problema ad un amico, che con windows sta diventando pazzo e gli ho proposto ubuntu... ma se non è molto compatibile non so davvero che soluzione proporgli
<enzotib> proponigli un mac
<pa> sapete se le ultime ubuntu sono capaci di funzionare out of the box con un modem adsl ethernet bridged?
<pa> tipo da livecd o durante l'installazione
<enzotib> pa le live hanno tutte le funzionalità di una versione installata, puoi anche installare ulteriore software, ma se serve del firmware proprietario per il device potresti avere problemi
<gizma> ma infatti l'idea era quella di comprare un mac... sarebbe la sua intenzione in effetti, però nel frattempo, voleva mettere a posto il computer e sfruttarlo anche in quel senso
<enzotib> gizma, windows usato correttamente va piuttosto bene, basta non lasciarsi prendere la mano e installare ogni sorta di schifezze
<enzotib> gizma, reinstallarlo da zero potrebbe essere una rinascita
<gizma> purtroppo lo ha ripristinato, ma gli da ancora un sacc di problemi... per questo si pnsava ad una sostituzione del sistema
<enzotib> se dà problemi potrebbe essere un problema hardware, per cui non c'è sostituzione che tenga
<gizma> ah bene! proverò a fare un ulteriore ripristino e vedere come va, mal che vada avremo tentato!
<danilo> scusate quando provo a istallare chromium su ubuntu 12.04 mi appare questo messaggio ---le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte--- cosa devo fare?
<il_torchio> ragazzi ho unproblema con l'audio di skype, quando l'avevo installato prima della formattazione appariva alla voce Opzioni --> Dispositivi audio --> Altoparlanti (o Suoneria) anche l'opzione pulseaudio che mi permetteva il corretto utilizzo di skype, adesso questa voce non compare, nonostante pulseaudio sia installato e quindi non riesco più a configurare corettamente l'audio mi potreste aiutare???
<il_torchio> inoltre quando attacco le cuffie al mio portatile tutto sembra scombinarsi, e non mi raccapezzo più!!!!
<luigi> salve qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<Guest54392> ho un problema con il software center di lubuntu
<krabador> spiega
<Guest54392> quando apro il software center mi crasha subito
<Guest54392> in più se provo a reinstallarlo mi da un errore
<Guest54392> e: encounterd a section whit no package: header
<Guest54392> risolto
<Guest54392> -.-
<krabador> "risolto" ?
<pa> ext3 o ext4?
<enzotib> pa?
<Riccardone> ciao ho un problema con l'aggiornamento. dopo aver dato sudo apt-get update mi restituisce alcuni W:Impossibile recuperare bzip2 per somma hash non corrispondente
<Riccardone> http://pastebin.com/QF7D9Wja
<jester-> Riccardone: cambia server
<Riccardone> jester-: come ?
<jester-> sorgenti software
<Riccardone> jester-: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=563022 potrebbe fare al caso mio ?
<jester-> Riccardone: apri sotftware center
<Riccardone> jester-: risolto!
<jester-> Riccardone: li nei menu ci sono le sorgenti
<Riccardone> jester-: dovevo dare il sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Riccardone> jester-: bah! ...
<l4m3r0z> salve
<krabador> l4m3r0z, salve
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> dal mio pc sono sparite la barra superiore laterale e i pulsanti delle finestre
<ziobardi> ieri o provato a installare dconf
<ziobardi> e resattare
<ziobardi> ma nulla
<ziobardi> con ctr alt + t il terminale non va
<ziobardi> devo accedere con ctr lalt +f2
<krabador> hai mandato  dconf reset -f /org/compiz  ?
<ziobardi> ctr alt + f2
<ziobardi> si
<ziobardi> mi risponde cosi Cannot autolaunch D-bus without x11 display
<krabador> ziobardi, sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity unity-common
<ziobardi> ok ci provo adesso
<ziobardi> fatto riavvio ?
<krabador> riavvia
<ziobardi> niente da fare tutto come prima
<krabador> ziobardi, che ubuntu, scusami?
<ziobardi> 14.04
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> riavvia, e carica da lightdm l'altra sessione
<ziobardi> ok procede
<ziobardi> mi stai facendo installare gnome ?giusto ?
<mikeit> ciao!!! ;)
<krabador> ziobardi, no, la sessione di ubuntu senza unity
<ziobardi> nulla sempre come prima
<ziobardi> dimenticavo ho l accesso senza password
<krabador> ziobardi, ha selezionato l'altra sessione?
<krabador> la sessione flashback?
<krabador> in lightdm?
<ziobardi> ho riavviato
<krabador> ziobardi, cosa non è chiaro di "<krabador> riavvia, e carica da lightdm l'altra sessione" ?
<ziobardi> cosa e lightdm ?
<ziobardi> scusate
<krabador> ziobardi, questa http://lh4.ggpht.com/-7Ku15q-9XqI/UpSSYtkhWrI/AAAAAAABPJc/m8TyiM1Pb7k/s1600/GnomeFlashback-lightdm.jpg
<ziobardi> non mi chiede la password
<ziobardi> va subito sul desktop
<ziobardi> niente lightdm
<krabador> ziobardi, allora, 'sta benedetta sessione flashback, l'hai selezionata o no?
<krabador> ziobardi, avevi impostato il sistema senza richiesta password di accesso account utente?
<ziobardi> si te l ho detto prima
<krabador> ziobardi, da termianale gnome-session-quit --logout
<krabador> *terminale
<ziobardi> ok mi dice
<ziobardi> cosi
<krabador> ziobardi, se è lungo, non incollare
<krabador> ma fa un pastebin
<ziobardi> sono su portatile
<ziobardi> e  sul fisso il problema
<krabador> ziobardi, è uguale, se è lungo, fa un pastebin
<ziobardi> no no una rifa
<ziobardi> riga
<krabador> dimmi solo se è uscito dalla sessione
<ziobardi> no
<krabador> ctrl alt f7
<ziobardi> sono sempre su terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt f7
<ziobardi> sempre desktop come prima
<krabador> !ripristino | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ziobardi> ok grazie ciao
<ziobardi> scusate una domanda
<ziobardi> ho gia provato a reisntallare tutto
<ziobardi> al riavviomi ritrovo il desktop sempre come prima ma e nirmale ?
<ziobardi> normale ?
<krabador> ziobardi, "reinstallare tutto" in che modo ?
<ziobardi> da live usb
<krabador> descrivi la procedura
<ziobardi> alla scheramata tipo installazione
<ziobardi> vado su altro
<ziobardi> seleziono la partizione di sitema la riformatto in ext4
<ziobardi> e poi installo
<krabador> ziobardi, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, cpu / ram / scheda video
<ziobardi> ho una partizione home separata e win 7 su un altro hd
<ziobardi> intel coreduo 3000 ghz, ati  r 4670 1gb
<ziobardi> dimeticavo 4 gb ram
<ziobardi> sono alla schermata tipo di installazione
<krabador> ziobardi, cancella la ~/.gconf
<ziobardi> krabador puoi essere piu specifico
<krabador> devi cancellare questa cartella, che è nella home separata
<krabador> dallo stesso sistema , terminale sudo rm -R ~/.gconf
<ziobardi> ok ora provo
<ziobardi> come faccio a fare il carattere prima dello slash
<krabador> alt ì
<ziobardi> ok grazie
<ziobardi> ok fatto e adesso
<ziobardi> reinstallo ?
<krabador> ziobardi, puoi anche provare a riavviare
<krabador> se no, reinstalla
<krabador> !ripristino | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ziobardi> ok grazie
<ziobardi> gconf e la cartella dove ubuntu memorizza tutte le info sul sistema ?
<ziobardi> ok provato a riavviare
<ziobardi> nulla
<ziobardi> adesso reiantallo
<ziobardi> reinstallo
<ziobardi> grazie ancora ciao
<pa> sono incappato in questo bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dahdi-linux/+bug/1312421
<pa> non riesco a capire come patchare dahdi-dkms.. patch -p1 fallisce
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> dopo reinstallazione ubuntu 14.04 spariti barra superiore e laterale
<krabador> ziobardi, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<l4m3r0z> nonu?
<krabador> !chat | l4m3r0z
<ubot-it> l4m3r0z: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ziobardi> prima uno e poi l altro giusti ?
<l4m3r0z> krabador: volevo sapere come installare il pacchetto nonu :-)
<krabador> l4m3r0z, e allora poni la domanda
<l4m3r0z> krabador: ok, grazie
<ziobardi> ok sta lavorando
<ziobardi> dopo questi comandi riavvvio ? , krabador
<krabador> ziobardi, manda un pastebin di quello che fa
<ziobardi> e su un atro pc come faccio ?
<krabador> riavvia, alla fine
<Bibiro> Salve, per sbaglio ho tolto GRUB, come lo ripristino? Ho già letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ma non ci ho capito niente
<ziobardi> ok
<ziobardi> ioòjiièègièutèièièpipyu08epirìy9ìur'o60'ypùl+oàè
<ziobardi> '
<ziobardi> '
<krabador> kalem, "nonu" non è presente nel repositories ufficiale
<Bibiro> ???
<ziobardi> oops
<krabador> ziobardi, ?
<ziobardi> susate
<ziobardi> scusate
<krabador> kalem, rivolgiti allo staff di tale software
<Bibiro> chi mi aiuta a ripristinare GRUB? la guida ufficiale non la capisco
<kalem> krabador: secondo me jester- sa come installarlo
<krabador> kalem, chiunque lo sappia, qui è offtopic, come te , se continui
<krabador> !chat | kalem
<ubot-it> kalem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Bibiro, la guida ufficiale è a prova di equivoco
<krabador> Bibiro, inizia a seguirla, e poni le domande qui
<Bibiro> il problema è che volendo non posso porre le domande
<kalem> krabador: ok, sei stato molto gentile. Ti ringrazio :-)
<Bibiro> come riconosco la partizione dov'è ubuntu?
<krabador> Bibiro, non serve saperlo, per ripristinare grub
<Bibiro> la guida dice di montare la partizione dove risiede ubuntu
<Bibiro> e dice montare il resto dei dispotivi
<Python_96_> ciao a tutti io ho perso l utilizzo del comando sudo su ubuntu 14.04 qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Bibiro> Python come hai fatto? o.o
<krabador> Bibiro, leggi il punto 1
<Bibiro> ah quindi fdisk dice anche i sistemi che ci sono installati? ottimo
<Bibiro> grazie
<Bibiro> un'ultima domanda:
<Bibiro> una volta eseguita la guida oltre ad ubuntu ovviamente GRUB rileverà anche gli altri sistemi operativi, vero?
<krabador> Bibiro, certamente
<Bibiro> grazie mille
<Python_96_> ho tolto i privilegi di root ad una cartella e da li nn funziona piu sudo
<Bibiro> ah posso fare una domanda legata a grub ma non strettamente ad ubuntu o sono off-topic?
<Bibiro> ubuntu c'entra ma non molto
<krabador> Bibiro, chiedi
<Bibiro> Se tolgo ubuntu da un computer è comunque possibile reinstallare GRUB come bootloader per gestirsi il boot degli altri OS quali windows?
<Bibiro> o ha per forza bisogno di ubuntu?
<Bibiro> nessuna risposta, presumo di essere OT
<jester-> Bibiro: se hai altro linux si
<jester-> se hai solo winz ripristini MBR
<Bibiro> il fatto è che quella merda dell'mbr di windows 8
<Bibiro> non rileva xp
<Bibiro> e quello di xp viceversa, ma qui sono ot
<Bibiro> quindi fa nulla
<jester-> Bibiro: pc recente?
<Bibiro> 1 gb ram, single core 1.66 ghz
<Bibiro> perfino lubuntu ci gira male
<jester-> !mbr | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Bibiro> sì lo so, windows lo conosco molto bene, comunque vabbè ora vedo di montarci lubuntu in partizione
<pa> c'e' qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare a risolvere questo problema?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dahdi-linux/+bug/1312421
<pa> non riesco ad applicare correttamente la patch :(
<Python_96_> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi cn il problema antecedentemente scritto da me ?
<pa> ho rimosso e rimesso dahdi-dkms, ma non capisco come si debba patchare  il sorgente..
<jester-> pa: leggi i feedback
<pa> jester-, ho letto.. qualcuno usa patch -p1
<pa> ho provato da tutte le directory, ma non va
<Bibiro> Nessuno può aiutare Python che ha disabilitato il comando sudo?
<jester-> b si usa per applicare una patch al sorgente prima di compilarlo
<jester-> Bibiro: non penso che centri pitone
<Bibiro> nono, python è il nome del tizio che l'ha chiesto
<jester-> Bibiro: dipende da cosa ha fatto
<Bibiro> Python_96_ a te la parola
<ziobardi> krabador sempre come prima
<Python_96_> grazie bibiro
<jester-> Bibiro: o che usa debina e vuole attivare sudo
<krabador> ziobardi, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<jester-> pa: a spanne dovresti patciare e compilare il kernel
<jester-> fallback
<krabador> ziobardi, spero tu abbia lasciato la password
<ziobardi> si ho lasciato la pass
<Python_96_> io ho utilizzato il comando chmod -R 777 su una cartella pr togliere i privileggi di root e da li nn mi funziona piu sudo
<Bibiro> io ora vado
<Bibiro> a dopo
<pa> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7898032/
<pa> dicono che bisogna patchare dahdi-2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3
<ziobardi> ok riavvio
<pa> nel post #8, l'utente lancia patch -p1 < patch.diff dalla home
<ziobardi> sono sulla sessione di gnome
<jester-> pa: bè prova a seguire la guida
<pa> jester-, quale guida?
<jester-> pa: quella che hai lincatu tu
<jester-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7898032/
<pa> il bug report dici? beh sono qui perche ho provato e non riesco a usare la patch come dicono li..
<pa> non capisco perche
<jester-> pa: scarica in /temp poi va in cd /usr/src/dahdi-2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3/
<jester-> e patcia  patch -p1 < /tmp/patch.diff  va a leggere la patch in /temp
<jester-> ma non so se hai bug
<pa> forse allora il file e' diverso
<pa> perche ho fatto cosi e patch si pianta
<jester-> hai la cartella /usr/src/dahdi-2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3/
<jester-> col sorgente dentro?
<jester-> pa:  ache ti serve il modulo
<ziobardi> alla fine la mia sessione sara sempre senza barra laterale e superiore
<krabador> ziobardi, hai mandato sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback?
<ziobardi> si
<krabador> ziobardi, riavvia,e seleziona quella sessione in lightdm
<ziobardi> ok posso scegliere tra 3 opzioni
<jester-> <Python_96_> io ho utilizzato il comando chmod -R 777 su una cartella pr togliere
<ziobardi> gnome (compiz) gnome (metacity ? e ubuntu predefinito
<jester-> se non dice quale
<krabador> ziobardi, selezione gnome metacity
<ziobardi> ok sessione ospite
<ziobardi> ora ?
<krabador> ziobardi, devi avere questo http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-H8thD4cyFJo/U1EoIqhD_eI/AAAAAAAASXI/E-W__jPr1nI/s1600/gnome-flashback-login-screen.png
<krabador> non sessione ospite
<berbero> sera
<berbero> sto utilizzando ubuntu 14.04 LTS e da un po di tempo ho notato che cliccando con il tasto destro sul desktop non ce più la voce Crea documento , in che modo posso ripristinarlo o posso ri aggiungerlo?
<ziobardi> la prima cosa che mi appare e  l accesso normale dove digito la password e accedo al desktop " messo male "
<ziobardi> in pratica la sessione principale rimane se accedo con gnome saro sempre ospite
<ziobardi> infatti accedo come sessione ospite
<ziobardi> anche in gnome metacity
<ziobardi> non posso eliminare la mia sessione
<formaggio> ave
<ziobardi> ora sono riuscito a cambiare il desktop
<ziobardi> alla fine ho provato con gnome compiz
<ziobardi> a unity lo potro mai riutilizzare
<ziobardi> hhghuyjhikhiotiykoy uhboiouujon65hrlb9 u9omntr oht6kl7ng6uijno8b po l'poòpnyhkm,jm,i,po.mo
<ziobardi> scusate ancora
<krabador> di niente
<ziobardi> unity che fine ha fatto ?
<ziobardi> lo preferivo
<ziobardi> ora l accesso sara sempre con gnome ?
<ziobardi> klouuuyhyuuuutyyhjghhkjghjhkòktbhgjjggrrkjkiigigituyrugyoop0u7yvjuh k.fhugkhjkrh.gitityòyu+op89+pè
<ziobardi> mi si appoggia l agenda sulla tastiera
<ziobardi>  scusate
<kalem> mi è sparito il logo di avvio
<kalem> quello ubuntu con i pallini lampeggianti
<kalem> quello del frame buffer insomma
<kalem> sapete come si fa a ripristinarlo per caso=
<kalem> ?
<Bibiro> "Non è stato definito alcun file system di root."
<Bibiro> "Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento"
<Bibiro> l'installazione non vuole andare avanti
<Bibiro> what do?
<Bibiro> sto installando Lubuntu sul netbook
<Bibiro> come partizione ho settato una ext4 da 10 giga
<Bibiro> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Bibiro> c'entra mica il punto di mount?
<Bibiro> devo mettere sulla partizione da 10 giga "/" come punto di mount?
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> la sessione di flashback all avvio di uvuntu sono ridotte
<ziobardi> ridotte graficamente ?
<ziobardi> all avvio di ubuntu
<Bibiro> ho risolto settando / come punto di mount
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-30
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pa> ciao
<marcolights> pc a 16 bit quale versione linux va bene?
<enzotib> mapreri, sei sicuro che sia a 16bit? dovrebbe essere di diversi decenni fa
<jester-> se nè sciuto
<enzotib> ah vero
<jester-> i vecchi hanno poca pazienza
<mapreri> lol, 16 bit
<mapreri> enzotib: grazie per il ping fuori luogo, mi hai fatto fare la prima risata della giornata :)
<enzotib> mapreri, sorry per il ping, glad per la risata
<mapreri> che poi quel tizio è venuto anche a far casino su #-party
<enzotib> ora è su -chat
<Elia_> Salve
<Elia_> HI
<krabador> salve
<salento> buon giorni a tutti, vorrei il parere di qualcuno piu' esperto di me
<glpiana> a che riguardo?
<salento> utilizzo una scheda video ati che mi da eterni problemi con linux in generale, vorrei sostituirla con una nvidia vorrei sapere se è compatibile il modello che voglio prendere
<glpiana> salento, per richieste di questo tipo, per cortesia, entra sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<salento> ok grazie
<salento> come cambio canale ?
<glpiana> vedo che già lo hai fatto :)
<salento> si aperta nuova finestra
<salento> chiudo questa ciao
<Python_96_>  qualcuno sa risolvere il seguente problema? http://pastebin.com/yLgjaJc8
<cristianmatiaz> sera
<cristianmatiaz> ho un problema con mysql
<cristianmatiaz> dopo un po si impalla e non mi fa fare le query
<cristianmatiaz> ne nulla
<cristianmatiaz> devo per forza fare service mysql restart per farlo riandare
<cristianmatiaz> qualche idea da cosa dipenda?
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, prova a vedere i file di log
<Python_96> scusate qualcuno sa risolvere il seguente problema? http://pastebin.com/yLgjaJc8
<Python_96__> qualcuno sa risolvere il seguente problema? http://pastebin.com/yLgjaJc8?
<Python_96__> mi scuso nel link dovete eliminare il punto interrogativo
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, dove stanno?
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, /var/log/
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, vuoti
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, che file di log hai controllato?
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, ora sono enrtato proprio nella cartella
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova,  nel file error.log c'e' scritto qualcosa XD pasto?
<cristianmatiaz> !pate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<cristianmatiaz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, ls /var/log
<cybernova> su paste
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, ok
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7905031/
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, leggi i file mysql.err, mysql.log ed error.log contenuto nella cartella mysql, e vedi se trova qualcosa
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7905068/
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, solo il file error.log era pieno
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, a che ora risale il blocco?
<cristianmatiaz> nnn appare cybernova  xk mi si è bloccato di nuovo ora e quello che scrive sono i messaggi del restart
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, questo è un problema perchè senza informazioni non si può far nulla
<cybernova> cristianmatiaz, prova a fare una ricerca su google
<cristianmatiaz> cybernova, ok
<mezzacapa> ragazzi banshee non mi legge i file m4a, ma non riesco a capire come utilizzare i suggerimenti di questa pagina, mi potreste aiutare? grazie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873048
<krabador> che sistema stai usando ?
<mezzacapa> krabador dici a me?
<krabador> quante domande vedi?
<mezzacapa> scusami comunque ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> mezzacapa, questi files, vanno in vlc?
<mezzacapa> si
<mezzacapa> ma preferirei usare banshee
<mezzacapa> lo trovo più comodo
<krabador> mezzacapa, apri terminale,
<mezzacapa> fatto
<krabador> dpkg -l | gstreamer
<krabador> !pastebin | mezzacapa
<ubot-it> mezzacapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mezzacapa> facciamo prima gstramer non è stato trova
<mezzacapa> to
<krabador> mezzacapa, dpkg -l | gstreamer
<krabador> manda per favore il risultato del comando
<mezzacapa> sto provvedendo
<mezzacapa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7905515/ krabador
<krabador> mezzacapa, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<mezzacapa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7905529/ krabador
<krabador> mezzacapa, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-* gstreamer1.0-plugins-* gstreamer1.0-libav
<krabador> e riprova
<mezzacapa> ok sto installando
<mezzacapa> grazie per ora krabador
<krabador> mezzacapa, manda un pastebin del tutto
<Bibiro> salve
<Bibiro> volevo chiedere una cosa veloce
<Bibiro> quindi son venuto qui
<jester-> dica
<Bibiro> se tolgo 100 giga dalla partizione di windows
<Bibiro> da windows
<Bibiro> poi torno su ubuntu
<Bibiro> come faccio ad allocarli
<Bibiro> alla partizione ext4 di ubuntu?
<krabador> Bibiro, carica ubuntu in live, e puoi fare tutto da li con gparted
<krabador> Bibiro, deframmenta prima win
<Bibiro> gparted non è possibile installarlo dirretamente qui?
<jester-> Bibiro: qui dove
<Bibiro> ubuntu
<Bibiro> anzi Lubuntu per la precisione
<jester-> Bibiro: dovrebbe gia esserci
<jester-> se no installi gparted
<krabador> Bibiro, puoi anche togliere i famosi giga da win, direttamente dal sistema
<krabador> ma non potrai aggiungerli poi
<krabador> tanto vale che fai tutto con unno
<krabador> in live
<jester-> Bibiro: winzox va prima deframmentato e comunque poi per allargare linux serve la live e sempre che winzoz e ubuntu siano confinanti
<Bibiro> in che senso confinanti?
<jester-> Bibiro: apri gparted, fai uno shot e posta su
<jester-> !image ! Bibiro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image ! Bibiro'
<Bibiro> un attimo
<Bibiro> posto su imgur
<Bibiro> va bene^
<jester-> !image | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bibiro> imgur va bene allora
<Bibiro> un momento solo
<Bibiro> Allora
<Bibiro> >Accessori, >Dischi
<Bibiro> è per caso questo?
<krabador> Bibiro, no, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Bibiro> ok lo installo
<krabador> Bibiro, le partizioni si maneggiano da live
<Bibiro> sì, poi metto gparted su usb
<Bibiro> e faccio da lì
<Bibiro> giusto?
<jester-> poi lo trovi voce editor partizioni
<krabador> Bibiro, dal sistema che stai usando adesso puoi anche restringere win, ma non potrai modificare ubuntu
<krabador> Bibiro, fa direttamente una usb di ubuntu , che dentro ha tutto
<jester-> Bibiro: nella live c'è gia di serie ma se non ci fai vedere come sei messo con le partizioni non ti possiamo dire se la cosa è fattibile
<Bibiro> sì sto installando
<Bibiro> premo stamp ma non ha voglia di fare lo screenshot .-.
<Bibiro> aspettate un attimo
<krabador> Bibiro, va a vedere in home
<Bibiro> me li ha messi tutti lì .-.
<Bibiro> ora posto
<Bibiro> sto considerando l'idea di mettere Lubuntu anche sul fisso
<Bibiro> dove ho Kubuntu
<Bibiro> http://i.imgur.com/b5sDlZs.png ecco lo screen
<Bibiro> La partizione ntfs da 50 giga ha windows xp
<Bibiro> ma la toglierò mi sa
<Bibiro> dato che GRUB non la rileva
<Bibiro> e windows 8 idem
<Bibiro> la partizione ntfs da 170 giga è di Windows 8, quella da 350 mega è quella che si prende 8
<jester-> Bibiro: posta la foto
<mezzacapa> krabador con un po' di ritardo l'installazione è termaniata
<mezzacapa> mi converrebbe riavviare?
<krabador> mezzacapa, per favore, posta un pastebin del comando
<krabador> mezzacapa, puoi provare anche senza riavviare
<jester-> Bibiro: non si puo fare fra la winz e ext4 c'è di mezzo la estesa
<Bibiro> l'ho postata
<mezzacapa> krabador: quale comando ti riferisci???
<Bibiro> in che senso?
<krabador> mezzacapa, quello che è appena finito di essere eseguito
<mezzacapa> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-* gstreamer1.0-plugins-* gstreamer1.0-libav
<mezzacapa> ecco
<krabador> mezzacapa, te l'ho chiesto anche prima
<Bibiro> jester spiegati meglio
<jester-> azzardare manovere ridurre winz allargare estesa bla bla è facilissimo fottersi tutto
<Bibiro> aspetta, ti spiego cosa volevo fare:
<Bibiro> entrare su winzozz, disallocare da lì qualche decina di giga
<Bibiro> magari 100
<jester-> Bibiro: sarebbe come se volessi allargare il bagno riducendo la camera da letto ma di mezzo c'è il corridoio
<Bibiro> e poi riallocarli da ubuntu, magari da gparted
<Bibiro> jester- dici che non si può fare?
<Bibiro> io l'ho disallocata parecchie volte
<jester-> Bibiro: se ext4 fosse stata subito dopo ntfs si potev afare
<Bibiro> aaah
<jester-> ma ext4 srta nella estesa
<jester-> non confina
<Bibiro> bel casino
<Bibiro> ed ora?
<jester-> ridurre la riduci ma poi non puoi allargare
<Bibiro> sono stato scemo a mettere solo 10 giga perché volevo vedere come si comportava
<Bibiro> dato che l'ultima volta ebbi solo problemi con lubuntu
<jester-> Bibiro: seghi da sda5 in poi
<jester-> Bibiro: deframmenti winz
<Bibiro> sda3 posso toglierla
<Bibiro> e riallocarla?
<jester-> Bibiro: riduci la sda2
<jester-> Bibiro: in installazione scegli usa spazio libero contiguo
<Bibiro> aspetta ho un'idea
<Bibiro> e se togliessi tutte le partizioni
<jester-> Bibiro: devi cancellara da sda5 cpmpreso in poi
<Bibiro> tranne quella di win?
<jester-> e cosa ti sto dicendo?
<Bibiro> ah ecco, capito
<Bibiro> tu mi consiglieresti
<jester-> Bibiro: togli tutto dopo winz sda2
<Bibiro> di tenere 8 in dual boot per varie ed eventuali
<jester-> riduci
<jester-> e poi installi su spazio libero
<jester-> si arrangia l'installer
<Bibiro> oppure se togliessi tutto tutto e lasciassi solo quelle per linux?
<Bibiro> ah okok
<jester-> Bibiro: winz va prima deframmentato
<Bibiro> però devo reinstallarlo, vabbè pazienza
<Bibiro> allora, quindi
<Bibiro> tolgo tutte le partizioni
<jester-> Bibiro: installi solo linux
<Bibiro> ubuntu compreso
<Bibiro> tranne sda1 ed sda2
<jester-> Bibiro: da sda2 escluso
<Bibiro> sda1 devo tenerla però
<jester-> riduci sda2 e installi
<Bibiro> sennò winzozz non parte
<jester-> Bibiro: ma anche sda2
<Bibiro> sì
<Bibiro> okok grazie
<Bibiro> appena posso lo faccio
<Bibiro> aspetta, ma quando faccio l'installazione usando
<Bibiro> usa spazio libero confinante
<Bibiro> la partizione di swap
<Bibiro> la fa da solo?
<Bibiro> perché qeusto pc
<Bibiro> quetso*
<Bibiro> questo*
<Bibiro> non è il mio fisso, è il portatile, ed ha solo un giga di RAM
<jester-> Bibiro: si fa tutto l'installaer
<Bibiro> okok grazie
<Bibiro> qual è il  nome della versione 14.04 ?
<krabador> 14.04
<Bibiro> non ha un nome? intendo tipo natty
<jester-> Bibiro: lubuntu 14.04
<Bibiro> stavo scaricando un software e le versioni le scriveva col  nome, boh
<jester-> Bibiro: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<Bibiro> grazie! ero andato sul sito ma non l'avevo trovato
<jester-> Bibiro: i386 (3869 O AMD64 A SECONDA del pc
<Bibiro> e poi era lì, sarò scemo io
<Bibiro> sì, lo ho già in chiavetta lubuntu
<Bibiro> 14.04 i386
<Bibiro> quello che ho usato ieri
<Bibiro> per installarlo per intenderci
<jester-> ogghei
<Bibiro> io vado
<Bibiro> ciaooo, grazie
<Bibiro> eccomi
<Bibiro> e dato che ci sono faccio una domanda veloce:
<Bibiro> per ripristinare GRUB, nonostante io abbia Kubuntu
<Bibiro> va bene se uso la live di Lubuntu?
<Bibiro> è la stessa cosa, no?
<Bibiro> (ora parlo del fisso)
<cybernova> Bibiro, si non c'è problema
<krabador> "<Bibiro> io vado
<krabador> <Bibiro> ciaooo, grazie"
<krabador> 10 min fa
<krabador> "<Bibiro> e dato che ci sono faccio una domanda veloce:"
<krabador> Bibiro, evita i convenevoli
<Bibiro> son tornato intendo
<Bibiro> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino usando questa guida, il passaggio di montare gli altri dispositivi
<Bibiro> il punto 3
<Bibiro> devo scrivere solamente quello che c'è scritto lì, senza modifiche, o sbaglio?
<krabador> Bibiro, segui tranquillamente la guida
<Bibiro> okok grazie
<krabador> l'importante è aver fatto il mount della root, in modo da fare correttamente il chroot
<Bibiro> ecco, il chroot non va
<Bibiro> e pure ho montato sda4
<krabador> Bibiro, sicuro di aver montato la root corrispondente?
<Bibiro> cioè dove risiede linux
<Bibiro> in pratica
<krabador> Bibiro, pastebin
<Bibiro> sì, ecco
<krabador> !pastebin | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bibiro> ehm, la live di Lubuntu non riconosce il wifi
<Bibiro> bel problema
<Bibiro> boh, fdisk dice che /dev/sda4 come "System" ha Linux
<Bibiro> allora ho fatto mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<Bibiro> con sudo ovviamente
<Bibiro> e poi ho seguito il resto
<krabador> Bibiro, le operazioni in live, vanno fatte connessi con il cavo lan
<Bibiro> purtroppo non ho la possibilità di utilizzare il cavo lan
<Bibiro> non posso farci nulla dato che non dipende da me
<krabador> Bibiro, la live è di 14.04 ?
<Bibiro> sì
<krabador> dal terminale manda sudo nm-applet
<krabador> vedi cosa succede
<Bibiro> ha riconosciuto la scheda wifi
<Bibiro> però vedo che non si connette
<Bibiro> infatti, non si connette ed il terminale dice anche "nm-applet:3445): glib-gobject-criticall **" ed altra roba
<Bibiro> ed alla fine failed
<Bibiro> a questo punto mi sa che faccio prima reinstallando direttamente
<Bibiro> vabbè fa nulla,  poi vedo come risolvere in qualche altro modo, grazie comunque
<krabador> Bibiro, hai inserito la password correttamente , se richiesta?
<Bibiro> non l'ha richiesta
<krabador> Bibiro, ma è impostata nel router?
<Bibiro> sì
<krabador> e ti domandi come mai non ti connetti?
<Bibiro> non dovrebbe richiederla?
<krabador> Bibiro, da network manager, imposta la connessione a mano
<krabador> inserendo la password
<Bibiro> ora scappo un attimo, torno fra poco e continuo, rimango loggato, grazie mille per l'aiuto comunque
<Bibiro> appena torno provo di nuovo
 * Bibiro è afk
<epizefiri> ave
<epizefiri> Se installo una lamp sulla mia ubuntu posso rendere visibili agli altri pc all'interno della lamp i file html?
<Giatty> Buonasera a tutti
<Giatty> Qualche italiano??
<jester-> Giatty: canale italico è
<Giatty> Grazie per avermi risposto
<Giatty> mi stavo preoccupando pensavo non funzionasse la chat
<Giatty> ho bisogno di un aiuto per l'istallazione, posso chiedere qui??
<jester-> Giatty: certo
<Giatty> E' la prima volta che mi avvicino ad un sistema operativo diverso da windows, e vorrei istallare ubuntu su una partizione del mio disco rigido di 250 gb, è possibile?
<Giatty> creare un dual boot
<jester-> Giatty: certo che si
<jester-> il dual lo fa in automatico
<Giatty> so che vi farò ridere ma non so fare...
<jester-> Giatty: hai gia la partizione pronta all'uso?
<Giatty> in realtà ho un solo hard disk suddiviso in 3, e vorrei istallare ubuntu su una partizione da 250 gb
<jester-> !installazione | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usbwin | giatti
<ubot-it> giatti: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Angelo_> Buona sera, posso chiedervi aiuto?
<jester-> Giatty: leggi le guide se non capisci qualcosa semo chi
<jester-> Angelo_: dica
<Giatty> Grazie di cuore
<Angelo_> Ho reinstallato Grub e adesso appare solo un terminale con la voce grub >
<Angelo_> Avevo un dual boot
<jester-> Angelo_: hai uefi o mbr
<jester-> Angelo_: pc di anni?
<Angelo_> Mbr,  uefi lo disattivato da bios
<jester-> Angelo_: come hai ripristinato
<Angelo_> Anni 3 asus
<Angelo_> Portatile
<jester-> Angelo_: come hai ripristinato
<Angelo_> Ho usato un software boot-repair
<jester-> Angelo_: avvia la live e vieni in canale da quella
<jester-> boot repair funza con efi
<Angelo_> E poi ho provato anche da termina
<jester-> vieni in canale dalla live
<jester-> Angelo_: come mai si è segato grub?
<Angelo___> buona sera, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi col ripristino di grub per il dual boot. Ho usato Boot repair disk e adesso mi compare solo un terminale con la scritta > grub
<jester-> Angelo___: [21:52:39] <jester-> vieni in canale dalla live
<jester-> circa 2 ore fa
<Angelo___> sono gia in live
<jester-> Angelo___: allora apri un terminale
<Angelo___> ok
<Angelo___> fatto
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo fdisk -l  e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Angelo___
<ubot-it> Angelo___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908335/
<jester-> Angelo___: ok ubntu sta su sda7
<Angelo___> si
<jester-> Angelo___: adesso copia e incolli da qui al terminale i comandi che ti posto
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/
<Angelo___> fatto
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Angelo___> ok, nessun errore
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Angelo___> ok
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Angelo___> ok
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<Angelo___> ok ora sono root
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Angelo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908424/
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo update-grub
<Angelo___> do il si per la creazione del file menu.lst
<Angelo___> dice che non esiste
<jester-> Angelo___: ma che distro hai nel pc
<jester-> è grub vecchio
<Angelo___> ubunt 14.04 LTS
<jester-> Angelo___: comunque dai ok
<jester-> Angelo___: allora
<Angelo___> questa è la risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908452/
<jester-> Angelo___: giusto per precisione avevi per caso disinstallato grub?
<Angelo___> si, per entrare almeno con win
<jester-> Angelo___: si ma hai il grub legacy invece che grub2
<jester-> Angelo___: facciamo la prova exit e riavvia
<jester-> poi mettiamo grub2
<Angelo___> ok esco e riavvvio a dopo
<jester-> Angelo___: alura?
<Angelo___> avviato Ubuntu ma senza il menu con la scelta delle opzioni
<jester-> Angelo___: avevi settato avvio automatico?
<jester-> Angelo___: terminale e gpkg -l | grep grub
<Angelo___> no
<jester-> secondo me si altrimenti vedresti il menu
<jester-> Angelo___: terminale e dpkg -l | grep grub   era sbagliata la g
<Angelo___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908550/
<Angelo___> forse bisogna installare grub2
<jester-> Angelo___: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<jester-> Angelo___: e sudo dpkg --purge grub-customizer
<jester-> che è quello che ti ha sminchiato
<Angelo___> aspetta guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908600/
<Angelo___> do lìok?
<jester-> Angelo___: vai su ok con tab
<Angelo___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908611/
<jester-> Angelo___: quindi ancora sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> Angelo___: e sudo update-grub
<Angelo___> nella riga cosa devo scrivere o la lascio vuota
<Angelo___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7908611/
<jester-> viota
<jester-> vuota
<jester-> ridai i due comandi
<Angelo___> sto aspettando che il terminale finisca, sta trovando i SO
<Angelo___> ok ora vado con i comandi finali
<jester-> dovrebbe essere gia a posto ma non si sa mai
<jester-> Angelo___: winz lo ha trovato?
<Angelo___> si tutto
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<Angelo___> ok solo una curiosità e scusa l'ignoranza, quando istallava diceva di farlo per una piattaforma i386 ma il mio pc è 64
<jester-> Angelo___: la live è 32 o 64
<jester-> va bè ma sei da sistema installato
<Angelo___> no adesso non sto in live ma con la versione su HD da 64
<jester-> Angelo___: getconf LONG_BIT
<Angelo___> 64
<jester-> se live diversa non sarebbe andato in charoot
<jester-> Angelo___: controlla se per caso hai avvio automatico
<jester-> non so dove in unity
<Angelo___> anche la live è 64
<jester-> ok
<Angelo___> posso farlo con grub-customizer?
<Angelo___> mi dice parametri del kernel: quiet splash. centra?
<jester-> Angelo___: lasasta il grub customizer che sminchia
<jester-> Angelo___: splash è il logo al boot
<Angelo___> ok
<Angelo___> che dici di provare a riavviare
<jester-> riavvia e vedi come butta, il menu lo vedi comunque pigiando maiusc
<Angelo___> ok a dopo
<Angelo__> jester- RISOLTO! grazie mille, è tutto come prima
<jester-> Angelo__: bene
<Angelo__> nessuna guida on line ha funzionato, sei grande
<Angelo__> maledetto  boot repair disk, eppure ne parlano bene
<jester-> Angelo__: boot repair serve per uefi
<jester-> se canna installazione sistema
<jester-> per mbr si fa come sopra
<jester-> Angelo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Angelo__> ma avevo una vecchia versione (Legacy) alla fine
<jester-> quantomeno ubuntu lo ha avviato
<Angelo__> quella guida ieri sera non mi ha dato risultato, strano
<Angelo__> un ultima cosa
<Angelo__> questa procedura posso applicarla anche per far avviare ubuntu che ho installato su HD esterno ma non parte più perche era connesso quando ho usato boot reapir
<jester-> Angelo__: ci sono 2 vie
<jester-> Angelo__: puoi attccare l'esterno e dare sudo update-grub e lo mette in lista
<jester-> Angelo__: oppure installare un grub sull'esterno ma poi devi fare il boot da esterno
<jester-> propendo per la prima soluzione
<jester-> Angelo__: se lo vuoi levare stacchi l'esterno e dai sudo update-grub
<Angelo__> io lo avevo cosi: il grub era installato anche sull'esterno in modo indipendente, cosi avviavo ubuntu su hd esterno semplicemente all'avio del bios scegliendo manualmente boot da hd esterno
<Angelo__> cosi in caso di rottura del hd interno avevo ubuntu su hd esterno funzionante
<Angelo__> al boot del hd esterno non compariva menu di scelta dei SO
<Angelo__> e partiva subito
<jester-> Angelo__: pui anche fare entrambi i sistemi
<jester-> puoi
<jester-> installare anche si usb, se fai il boot da usb è pronto
<jester-> altrimenti parrte tranquillamente anche da boot hd
<Angelo__> si infatti era cosi, ma aver usato boot repair ha scombinato tutto
<Angelo__> ora do update-grub almeno per vedere se comprare nella lista
<Angelo__> l'ha trovato
<jester-> anche se staccato compare lo stesso poi
<jester-> Angelo__: tieni presdente che se aggiorna il kernel sull'estrno per farglielo vedere devo dare update-grub da sistema su hd
<jester-> se parte hd
<Angelo__> si lo so e come dicevi basta fare l'update e scompare
<jester-> se staccato
<Angelo__> certo
<jester-> mentre dai update
<jester-> insomma hai ampia scelta
<Angelo__> e se do il comando quando sto usando ubuntu su hd esterno cosa succede
<Angelo__> non si avvia senza hd esterno attacato?
<jester-> Angelo__: che se è installato anche su esterno aggiorna ma lo cedi se lo avvii
<jester-> ma basta che abbia grub.cfg e lui lo aggiorna ma poi non essendoci su mbr serve a un tubo
<Angelo__> quindi due grub installati occorrono, uno su hd interno e l'altro su esterno?
<jester-> Angelo__: allora, che da le impostazioni è il sistema da cui hai installato grub
<jester-> tuo caso
<jester-> adesso che comanda è grub che legge su sistema installato su hd
<Angelo__> certo perche sull'estrno non c'è altrimenti da solo si avvierebbe
<jester-> se lo metti anche su esterno, installato con esterno avviato che comanda sarà sistema esterno e funzionerà se fai boot da usb
<jester-> Angelo__: poi anche su esterno vedrà tutti i sistemi installati
<jester-> quindi se avvii hd comandera sisrtema su hd se avvii usb sistema su usb
<Angelo__> ok, per ora non voglio pasticciare visto che grazie a te ho risolto
<Angelo__> grazie ancora, buona notte
<jester-> notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-31
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jochatam> salve a buon giorno
<jester-> olà
<jochatam> una domando appena installato lubuntu sul portatile
<jochatam> e il gestore della batteria non parte alla avvio
<jochatam> è normale?
<jochatam> il gestore è Xfce
<giordano_> salve , ho fatto un casino con compiz ed ora non mi compare più la dasch , come posso fare ad avviare compiz e spuntare l'icona delle finestre? o ripristinare il tutto? grazie.
<glpiana> !compizreset | giordano_
<ubot-it> giordano_: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<glpiana> jochatam, il gestore di lubuntu è lxde
<giordano_> ora dovrei riavviare?
<glpiana> giordano_, basta chiudere la sessione e rientrare
<jochatam> come mai a mè appare Xfce? quando avvia dal pannelo il gesore?
<giordano_> pur troppo non compare nulla solo desktop con le icone che avevo lasciato io.
<glpiana> !image | jochatam mostraci una foto
<ubot-it> jochatam mostraci una foto: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> giordano_, puoi spiegare per bene quale " casino" hai fatto?
<giordano_> ho solo spuntato da compiz un'icona inerente alle finestre senza decorazione e da li è scomparso tutto.
<jochatam> ok..riesnto dopo pranzo
<giordano_> sono sempre qua
<giamburrasca> ragazzi una domanda veloce veloce, c'è la possibilità di estrarre in un file txt il man di un programma che visualizzo da terminale???? grazie
<glpiana> giordano_, prova con: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<cristian_c> giamburrasca, prova a  usare le pipe
<giamburrasca> come cristian_c ??? non ho mai utilizzato "le pipe"
<cristian_c> giordano_, oppure l'operatore di redirezione '>'
<glpiana> giamburrasca, non il pipe, usa >. in pratica: man comando > manulae_del_comando.txt
<cristian_c> giamburrasca, ad esempio: man sticass > sticass.txt
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> giordano_, se ti dice che dconf_tools  non c'è, installalo: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<glpiana> giordano_, poi riprova il comando
<glpiana> torno dopo
<giordano_> nessun errore
<giordano_> ora riavvio
<giamburrasca> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> giamburrasca, dì grazie a glpiana
<giamburrasca> cerrrto !!!! grazie glpiana
<andry94> Salve
<andry94> c'è qualcuno che utilizza la funzionalità nativa per criptare la home?
<jester-> andry94: spiega funzionalita nativa
<jester-> andry94: occhio che sticasscrypt è abbandonato come sviluppo e comunque da problemi frequenti
<andry94> in fase di installazione vi è la spunta per criptare la home
<andry94> intendi truecrypt?
<glpiana> andry94, spiega il tuo problema
<jester-> andry94: di solito quello usa
<jester-> mica che linstaller si inventa un qualcosa
<andry94> il mio non è un problema ma una domanda :) insomma vorrei sapere come gestire una cartella o partizione criptata direttamente dalla distro.. insomma con truecrypt bastava avere il programma installato su qualsiasi pc, ma in questo caso se dovessi accedervi dall'esterno come potrei entrare nella cartella?
<jester-> andry94: devi sapere la pass
<jester-> e avere il true nel sistema
<andry94> no aspetta, intendo criptando con ubuntu nella fase di installazione.. senza usare true
<jester-> andry94: truecrypt o equivalente viene usato dall'installer, mica se la inventa
<jester-> come software center usa apt e dpkg
<andry94> si ok, ma quindi basta truecrypt per accedere alle cartelle? .-.
<jester-> andry94: se hai criptato = truecryp ha fatto
<jester-> quindi gestisce
<jester-> dal la pass e scopre se nel frattempo non si è sputtanato come capita sovente
<jester-> e bye bye dati
<andry94> non ho ancora critpato, volevo prima sapere come muovermi in caso di problemi vari :D vorrei evitare di mettere i dati su una partizione che poi mi saluta :P
<ExPBoy> io eviterei proprio di criptare
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> andry94, hai i segreti della nasa nel pc?
<andry94> eh ma dovendo andare all'uni con il pc tutti i giorni preferirei non andare con i dati liberi
<cristian_c> *militari
<cristian_c> andry94, e cosa c'entra?
<ExPBoy> andry94: e che fai metti la pass di login in bacheca?
<andry94> che se mi fottono il pc vorrei almeno che non entrassero nell'hd xD
<cristian_c> ?
<andry94> per entrare nel pc e vedere tutti i dati non ci vuole niente, ancora meno a resettare le password di login..
<jester-> tutto è aggirabile
<glpiana> andry94, i dati che non vuoi far vedere li metti su disco esterno che lasci a casa
<cristian_c> andry94, e come le resettano?
<ExPBoy> figures
<cristian_c> lol
<andry94> se vuoi ti cerco la guida per password smarrita xD
<jester-> nemmeno un pc sfasciato tipo grillo a teatro è sicuro
<cristian_c> andry94, dubito conoscano ubbbuntu
<jester-> basta una live per leggerti i dati
<cristian_c> e che lo sappiano usare, sopratutto
<ExPBoy> andry94: si ma che avrai mai dentro l'hd?
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di marchingegni
<andry94> boh programmi credo e dati personali :D
<ExPBoy> credi?
<cristian_c> ora perdono tutto sto tempo per vedere i dati?
<cristian_c> manco fosse segreto di stato
<ExPBoy> su un pc che porto in giro io non metto dati personali
<andry94> la partizione di winzoz la lascerei libera tanto con tutti i virus che beccherò è inutile criptare xD evito di metterci i dati
<jester-> andry94: ripeto crptaggio si sminchia ogni 2 x 3 e i dati non li piu neppure tu
<jester-> va talmente bene che lo sviluppo è abbandonato
<ExPBoy> quando andavo all'uni mi serviva solo il blocco notes per appunti alle lezioni e basta
<andry94> i dati criptati si sputtanano così spesso? D:
<jester-> molto spesso
<cristian_c> jester-, ihihih
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh
<jester-> quasi come wubi
<cristian_c> andry94, mi sembra improbabile che uno si metta smanettare per fregarti i dati
<andry94> lol.. comunque la faccenda di truecrypte è tutta da chiarire..
<cristian_c> sempre che abbia il tuo pc a disposizione
<cristian_c> andry94, usa un cavo kensington
<jester-> andry94: cosi è
<andry94> non è questo, è più per dormire sogni tranquilli
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> andry94: vieni in chat che qui non posso
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> come se nel pc avessi il bilancio dello staaaato
<andry94> ahahahahahahhahahh
<Zeph05> buongiorno a tutti
<angie62> i am not able to download ubuntu: download does not start
<glpiana> !english | angie62
<ubot-it> angie62: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<glpiana> !release | angie62
<ubot-it> angie62: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> angie62: parla pure come maggni
<krabador> angie62, se sei un utente straniero in piemonte, non sei obbligato a venire nel canale italiano
<Zeph05> ho aggiunto il pc ad un dominio ed attualmente sto utilizzando l'utente locale, su quest'ultimo ho modificato l'aspetto grafico(tema, icone ecc) e vorrei che qualsiasi utente del dominio si collega abbia le stesse modifiche.E' fattibile?
<glpiana> Zeph05, di che ordine di grandezza è il numero di utenti?
<andry94> dovrebbero esserci le cartelle di configurazione da poter copiare, ma non so se funzioni
<Zeph05> Vi espongo al meglio la situazione, sono in una rete aziendale dove fino ad oggi ha predominato win xp.Sto facendo dei test con un pc muletto per verificare il possibile passaggio da windows a unbuntu.
<Zeph05> Abbiamo circa 40-50 macchine con relative utenze nel dominio
<jester-> Zeph05: in azienda passi a lunux tout court?
<jester-> auguri
<Zeph05> linux totu court??
<jester-> completamente
<andry94> jester-, sempre meglio che a scuola dove pretendono di avere winzoz su tutti i pc pagando una sola licenza :D
<jester-> andry94: con linux non ci lavori nemmeno se usi solo roba office
<jester-> costa meno pagare le licenze che 40 persone che a tratti si girano le dita
<Zeph05> principalmente utilizziamo il pacchetto office e per lavorare abbiamo un portale online
<andry94> comunque Zeph05 dovrebbero esserci delle cartelle per le configurazioni..
<jester-> Zeph05: secondo te è compatibile con ms offic che volente o nolente è lo standard?
<Zeph05> pensavo di utilizzare wine e playonlinux per poter utilizzare ord ed excel
<Zeph05> *word
<andry94> jester-, libre office lavora più che bene, con delle pecche è vero, ma se non devi fare cose particolarmente elaborate che richiedono ms office direi che va più che bene
<jester-> andry94: si ma è compatibile ms per modo di dire
<jester-> mandi file a clienti che non leggono oppure stampano col culo per aria
<jester-> oltre a fare figura di m ti fanculano pure
<andry94> per quello esiste il pdf xD io ms non lo uso più ormai :D
<krabador> Zeph05, devi focalizzare completamente le esigenze informatiche, anche in maniera prospettica
<jester-> per non parlare dei .xml
<krabador> nella media dopo qualche riunione
<krabador> poi analizzi ogni singolo aspetto
<jester-> andry94: non lo usi perchè del pc ne fai un uso personale
<jester-> lavoraci in una ditta è mooolto diverso
<andry94> comunque Zeph05 dicci che configurazione dovresti salvare perchè a quanto pare ci sono anche le cartelle per modificare l'avvio e lo spegnimento :p
<jester-> a parte che non ci sono poi applicativi di gestione che nessuno sviluppa
<krabador> e dopo aver valutato ogni corrispettivo opensource, del lavoro aziedale, e prevalentemente i cosei
<krabador> costi
<krabador> e l'operatività
<andry94> jester-, ho provato a lavorarci un po facendo più del semplice testo, anche con excel.. cambiano molte cose ed altre le devi fare in modo "grezzo"
<krabador> ti poni il problema
<jester-> mettere in preventivo che capita che aggiorni e si sputtana qualcosa
<Zeph05> krabador: mi hanno richiesto di fare un test per valutare possibili alternative a win7
<Zeph05> siccome la conversione delle licenze sarebbe troppo onerosa
<Zeph05> andry94: attualmente ho ubuntu 14.04 al quale ho applicato l'interfaccia di lubuntu e modificato ad immagine di windows xp
<jester-> Zeph05: comuque se intendi tipo nuove installazioni oem installi il primo poi copi il contenuto della home negli altri
<andry94> magari non tutta la home altrimenti devi scegliere anche lo stesso nome utente e la password, mi pare..
<jester-> Zeph05: eh valutare se è piu oneroso pagare le licenze oppure il tempo perso causato da malfunzionamenti
<jester-> basta che copi le cartelle .sticass
<glpiana> andry94, copiando il contenuto della home non copi utente e password
<andry94> lol allora chiedo scusa xD ricordavo male :p
<jester-> e dire a grsync di non mantenere l'owner e il gruppo
<jester-> oppure copi direttamente dal pc da taroccare
<jester-> che si mette owner e gruppo suoi
<jester-> il contenuoto della home nè non la cartella
<andry94> prima di copiare però abilita le cartelle nascoste
<glpiana> Zeph05, comprese le directory nascoste. anche se poi se la cosa che realmente ti interessa è solo l'interfaccia grafica lxde, basta copiare la sua directory di configurazione
<Zeph05> sono in erba per quanto riguarda i sistemi linux
<Zeph05> mi riuscite a spiegare meglio passo passo cosa devo fare
<Zeph05> scusate la mia ignoranza
<glpiana> Zeph05, anzitutto identifichiamo cosa ti interessa avere uguale su tutte le macchine
<jester-> Zeph05: sono in lan i pc?
<Zeph05> si
<Zeph05> mi interessa l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> Zeph05: penso che devi anche configurtare la rete aziendale o no
<glpiana> Zeph05, oki, allora se si tratta di lxde, come mi pare di aver capito, devi copiare... spe che ti do il percorso preciso
<Zeph05> ho già eseguito il join al dominio
<jester-> Zeph05: piu spiccio: copi su una usb l'intero contenuto della home
<jester-> Zeph05: file e catelle nascosti compresi
<jester-> Zeph05: poi dal pc da tatoccare li copi dalla usb alla home
<glpiana> jester-, se gli serve solo la configurazione di lubuntu, gli basta quella directory
<jester-> glpiana: anche
<glpiana> senza menarsela  a copiare altro
<jester-> minchia la bindiiii
<andry94> /home/<username>/.config/ questa è una cartella poi servono altre
<jester-> glpiana: ma se installa qualcosa serve la conf relativa
<glpiana> andry94, no, serve solo quella relativa a lxde, cerca di seguire il discorso per cortesia
<glpiana> jester-, se configura sì, altrimenti no
<jester-> Zeph05: cartelle e file nascosti le scopri dal filemanager con control+h o dal menu visualizza da terminale con ls -la
<glpiana> Zeph05, potrebbero bastarrti le directory: .config/lxpanel .config/lxsession e .config/lxterminal  (ma probabilmente l'ultima che ho scritto è inutile copiarla)
<Zeph05> quindi in sostanza copio l'intera cartella home e la metto in sostituzione sui nuoivi pc
<jester-> Zeph05: dipende da cosa ci mertti prima di copiare
<glpiana> Zeph05, tutta la home ha poco senso ma magari risulta più facile
<jester-> se niente fai prima come ha detto appena sopra glpiana
<andry94> glpiana, avevo messo .config per sare prima :p
<glpiana> andry94, ripeto che a lui interessa la configurazione di lxde, non altro
<andry94> ah.. sorry :(
<glpiana> Zeph05, però accertati che le tue configurazioni non facciano riferimento a roba sparsa in giro: esempio lo sfondo della scrivania
<jester-> app per social non ci sono in linux quindi la scampi
<Zeph05> di sparso in giro ho solamente la modifica all'immagine del pulsante start
<glpiana> Zeph05, dovrai copiare anche quella. come hai modificato il pulsante?
<Zeph05> tasto destro del mouse->impostazioni di menu ed ho inserito il link dell'immagine
<glpiana> Zeph05, ecco, se tu metti l'immagine dentro a una delle due directory che copi (e modifichi l'impstazione del tasto) sei a posto
<Zeph05> ok quindi sposto l'immagine rilinco il collegamento, copio le tre cartelle in .config e le piazzo sulle nuove macchine
<jester-> Zeph05: se posso permettermi un conssiglio non segare xp che sp3 ha ancora aggiormaneti di sicurezza per qualche hanno
<jester-> fai dual boot e se serve il buon xp è presente
<Zeph05> purtroppo non è una decisione che posso prendere io
<glpiana> Zeph05, e la tua interfaccia è a posto (occhio ai permessi come ti si diceva prima)
<jester-> eh 45 pc non sono pochi
<jester-> visto che le licenze sono gia state pagate
<Zeph05> potrei utilizzare clonezilla per far prima ma dovrei comunque sostituire manualmente le cartelle
<jester-> Zeph05: non le cartelle ma il contenuto
<jester-> la cartella home ha nome dell'utente
<jester-> Zeph05: o usi grsync
<jester-> ma disattivando conserva nome owner e gruppo
<Zeph05> non capisco
<Zeph05> nella mia cartella home ho la cartella .config
<jester-> Zeph05: sei su ubuntu adesso?
<Zeph05> si
<jester-> apri il file manager
<Zeph05> ok
<jester-> la cartella home
<jester-> Zeph05: filesystem  e poi /home
<jester-> cosa vedi
<jester-> oppure / e poi vai su home
<jester-> non so come è combianta la bindi
<Zeph05> vedo il mio nome utente e dentro la cartella .config
<Zeph05> ad anche likewise opne
<Zeph05> open
<jester-> Zeph05: appunto se copi la cartella su altri pc avra nome del tuo user
<jester-> quindi devi copiare il contenuto della cartella in qualle degli altri pc che suppongo abbiano nome user diverso
<jester-> Zeph05:  se vai su un file clicchi destro e vai in permessi vedi che ha proprietario e gruppo sel tuo utente
<jester-> ma se copi dal cp che devi moddare se li cambia mentre copia e li mette relativi all'user suo
<jester-> o non va poi una sega
<jester-> Zeph05: file manager e sei dentro alla home-->seleziona tutto-->copia su usb
<jester-> Zeph05: vai su altro pc apri il manager vai nella usb-->seleziona tutto copi e incolli nella home
<Zeph05> ok ci provo
<jester-> fai na prova
<jester-> Zeph05: appena fatto fai un termina sessione  e rientri se funza chiama qualche collega caruccia
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> Zeph05: se poi vuoi impedire di installare cazzate varie glpiana ti dirà come fare
<glpiana> O.o
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> io non ricordo ma mi pare basta levare user dal gruppo sudo
<glpiana> si fa prima a creare uno user in più e lasciare il default all'amministratore
<sichardrtallman> salve ho da poco installato xubuntu 14.04 LTS e da quando l'ho installata ovvero lunedì, il sistema continua a freezarsi casualmente in situazioni imprevedibili
<sichardrtallman> ho provato a cercare su google, molti hanno il mio stesso problema ma non ho ancora trovato una maledetta soluzione
<sichardrtallman> qualcuno di voi ne sa qualcosa?
<sichardrtallman> il sistema non risponde neanche ad un REISUB ma necessita dell'hard reboot direttamente dal pulsante del computer
<andry94> a me ubuntu 14 gnome funziona su macchina virtuale quindi può essere colpa dell'ambiente grafico non so :/
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> buona sera
<sichardrtallman> andry94: probabilmente è così, ma ancora non vi ho trovato rimedio... se qualcuno nella sua esperienza può aiutarmi ne sarei grato, sono stufo di avere questi strani crash
<cristianmatiaz> l'update manager mi dice che c'e' un nuovo hardware support
<cristianmatiaz> allroa io premo su install
<cristianmatiaz> e mi da questo errore
<cristianmatiaz> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914560/
<andry94> purtroppo non so come aiutarti non avendolo usato molto :/ però posso dire che su ubuntu 12.04 con gnome 3 avevo riscontrato diversi crash
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, avevo piu o meno lo stesso errore e ho messo il classic
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, nn crasha piu XD
<sichardrtallman> eh ma non mi sembra una buona soluzione cambiare DE, con xubuntu 12.04 mi trovavo abbastanza bene questi freeze capitavano raramente ora però sono troppo frequenti sulla 14
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, il tuo sistema è aggiornato?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: che io sappia sì...
<sichardrtallman> http://i.imgur.com/eeJt2Vq.png :3
<glpiana> dammi 10 minuti
<andry94> sono l'unico che ha notato peggioramenti dalla 10.04? ricordo che ci smanettai a senza mai un problema mentre sulla 12.04 crashava piuttosto di frequente :/
<glpiana> !chat | andry94
<ubot-it> andry94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: ok aspetto qui, sperando che non si freeza nuovamente :(
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, il tuo errore è dovuto a repository vecchi. hai casini in sources.list. tra un po' torno e se non hai risolto mettiamo a posto
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, intanto dammi l'output del comando: uname -a
<glpiana> a tra poco
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: 3.13.0-32-generic
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, grazie aspetto te che nn sono capace
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, apri un terminale, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | cristianmatiaz
<ubot-it> cristianmatiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, ok
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, nn te spaventare che ho un casino XD
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914780/
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914787/
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, dai il comando: lsb_release -r     e dimmmi cosa esce
<cristianmatiaz> ho la 12.04
<cristianmatiaz> Release:	12.04 , glpiana
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, passami su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, l'errore che hai postato prima lo ottieni in seguito a che comando?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914798/
<cristianmatiaz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, quanta ram hai?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: 2GB
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, utilizzi effetti grafici sotto xubuntu?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: nessuno a stento mi ha riconosciuto la scheda video...
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, ti sto caricando uno screen
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, dammi l'output si lspci | grep -i vga
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/s9r6tnp0j/full/
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, è un po grande devi scorrere verso destra.. quando clicco su install mi da errore
<cristianmatiaz> dove dice new hardware support is avaible
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, se vai su impostazioni di sistema, sezione relativa a driver aggiuntivi, ti vengono proposti i driver proprietari?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: no nessuno...
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<sichardrtallman> ok ora?
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, chiudi quelle finestre e nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, dai sudo apt-get upgrade   e vediamo se ha pacchetti da installare
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: hmm strano mi dice di aggiornare: python-gi python-gi-cairo python-gobject python3-gi python3-gi-cairo
<cristianmatiaz> gia lo avevo fatto glpiana
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana,  ti serve il paste?
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, esegui gli aggiornamenti
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: ok fatti...
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade e prima di confermare copia su pastebin che do un'occhiata
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, ecco, ora magari riavvia, o almeno chiudi la sessione. poi rientra e vedi se regge.
<cristianmatiaz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, se il problema si ripropone... vediamo
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914857/
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: ok il problema e che dovrei aspettare che si verifichi nuovamente il freeze
<sichardrtallman> il che può succedere come ho detto all'inizio in maniera repentina e non prevedibile :3
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, se si dovesse riproporre, potresti provare a installare i driver catalyst, anche se non te li propone (e non ne capisco il motivo, sembra supportata la tua scheda)
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, usi crhome?
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, a me si freeza con crome quando apro + di 3 tabs
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, riapri la finestra di update manager e prendi una schermata prima di cliccare su install
<glpiana> anche a me con chrome freezava
<cristianmatiaz> come hai risolto? vabbe una cosa alla votla XD
<sichardrtallman> cristianmatiaz: sì uso chrome e sì potrebbe essere successo con > 3 tab aperte
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, sicuro che nn sia per chrome il problema?
<sichardrtallman> cristianmatiaz: eh chi può dirlo non saprei...
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, ho risolto smettendo di usare chrome :D
<glpiana> da quando non lo uso, freeze spariti
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, grande soluzione XD
<glpiana> alla radice :D
<cristianmatiaz> sichardrtallman, prova a usare firefox al posto di chrome e vedi se non si freeza piu
<jester-> pianta taiada in del pè
<cristianmatiaz> anche io ho risolto cosi XD
<cristianmatiaz> cmq glpiana  non c'e' nulla prima di cliccare su install
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, no, ti ho detto una baggianata, niente driver proprietari per la tua scheda
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: eh infatti sulla 12 mi chiedeva di installare alcuni driver proprietari
<sichardrtallman> sulla 14 non compare nulla
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, la tua installazione è pulita o è una vanzamento di versione?
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: pulitissima è in partizione con seven
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, nel senso che è a fianco o che hai installato con wubi?
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, apri update manager e prendi la schermata
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: è a fianco non ho fatto nulla con wubi
<glpiana> oki, prova a non usare chrome per un paio di giorni, o almeno fino al prossimo freeze (nel qual caso non è chrmoe il problema)
<cristianmatiaz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: ok, grazie, eventualmente cosa potrei fare per rimediare nel caso in cui si ripresentassero?
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, non saprei, perchè quando si freeza così non scrive nulla nei log. però in ogni caso un occhio ai log immediatamente dopo il freeze si può dare
<sichardrtallman> che comando potrei dare?
<cristianmatiaz> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/ca1bgyubl/full/
<glpiana> sichardrtallman, i log stanno in /var/log e potresti controllare dmesg per esempio, e kern.log
<sichardrtallman> glpiana: scusami ho chiuso per sbaglio il terminale, comunque ok grazie per i consigli
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, qui spiegano cos'è quel messaggio http://askubuntu.com/questions/496881/update-manager-message-new-hardware-support-is-available
<glpiana> cristianmatiaz, leggi anche qui, propongono delle possibili soluzioni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support?rq=1
<glpiana> ora vi saluto
<sichardrtallman> grazie ancora glpiana!
<Robynball> 10 gg. fa mi avete suggerito un sito da cui scaricare l'ultima di Ubuntu, perchè da sito ufficiale non riuscivo a scaricare un file affidabile e in effetti riuscii. Oggi devo ritentare, potete ricordarmelo?
<Robynball> ancora: dove trovo il codice di controllo per verificare il download?
<jester-> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Robynball> l'ultima, la 14.04 32bit
<Robynball> e i codici dove li trovo? ci capitai, ma oggi non riesco più a risalire al sito.
<jester-> Robynball: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> Robynball: o hai in pc fiacco a cui andrebbe meglio lubuntu
<Robynball> Jester: non ho capito quale l'opzione alla tua domanda
<Alarbus> buonasera a tutti
<jester-> Robynball: che tipo di pc hai? ubuntu standard potrebbe essere troppo pesante
<Robynball> é un DELL xps m1530
<Robynball> Vecchiotto, ma ha un display irrinunciabile
<jester-> Robynball: cpu e ram?
<Robynball> devo controllare
<jester-> Robynball: core 2 sicuro se ha 2 di ram va bene
<Robynball> si ha due  GB di RAM e il processore è un Intel Core Duo CPU T5800 2,00 GHz
<Robynball> quale versione mi consigli?
<jester-> Robynball: va bene quella che stai scaricando
<jester-> Robynball: si consiglia di non segare winz ma di fare installa accanto, previa deframmentazione di winz
<Robynball> vorrei abbandonare completamente, non mi consigli una installazione completa?
<Robynball> Il backup del materiale interessante è già stato fatto
<jester-> Robynball: i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi, capita che l'uno faccia quello che non fa l'altro e viceversa
<Robynball> window vista è veramente incasinato, occorrerà che lo ripristini, ma non è che win possa in qualche modo rallentare linux?
<jester-> Robynball: ha bè se hai vista è altro paio di maniche
<Robynball> Quindi?
<Robynball> si tratta del computer di mio figlio che usa soprattutto per guardare dei film
<Robynball> ... il display è ottimo e buttarlo davvero mi dispiace
<jester-> Robynball: alla bisogna puoi sempre virtualizzare un winzoz7 con virtualbox o vmwareplayer
<Robynball> sarebbe interessante capire cosa mi suggerisci
<jester-> !vbox | Robynball q
<ubot-it> Robynball q: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Robynball> Puoi spiegarmi cosa fa una macchina virtuale e se si tratta di un Os e sostituisce window?
<cybernova> Robynball, leggi la guida che ti ha suggerito jester- è spiegato
<cybernova> Robynball, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualbox
<Robynball> Ora ho capito: ma mi suggerite di realizzare una virtual box su Ubuntu o su window?
<cybernova> Robynball, dipende che cosa devi fare
<Robynball> se installo Window su Ubuntu che versione installo? Quella originale o sono disponibili altre versioni free
<Robynball> Ripeto deve fare cose molto semplici, scrivere, guardare film, usare un foglio elettronico e così via
<Robynball> Una cosa mi domando, può utilizzare skygo in Ubuntu?
<cybernova> Robynball, devi installare comunque una versione originale del sistema operativo
<cybernova> Robynball, skygo mi sembra che utilizzi microsoft silverlight ed è un po un problema
<Robynball> quindi l'unica opzione sarebbe quella di installare Vista come macchina virtuale per utilizzare ad esempio Microsoft silverlight
<Robynball> chiaramente su Ubuntu
<cybernova> Robynball, anzi c'è la possibilità di utilizzare pipelight e dovrebbe andare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Robynball> un'altro problema che noto ora. Ho scaricato nuovamente Ubuntu desktop e ha una estensione crdownload, che devo fare?
<Robynball> Pipelight al posto di silverlight?
<cybernova> Robynball, devi avere il file .iso sei sicuro di aver terminato il download?
<cybernova> Robynball, si pipelight al posto di silverlight
<Robynball> Cosi mi dice Chrome
<Robynball> ma viene scaricato in una cartella compressa tipo zip, o la versione iso pronta per l'installazione?
<cybernova> Robynball, .iso che poi devi mettere su chiavetta o dvd
<cybernova> !winusb | Robynball
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cybernova> !winiso | Robynball
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winiso'
<cybernova> Robynball, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cybernova> devi utilizzare un programma del genere per rendere la usb avviabile all'avvio
<cybernova> !usbwin | Robynball
<ubot-it> Robynball: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Robynball> la procedura di scaricare su chiavetta per farla funzionare per installare Ubuntu l'avevo già fatta con un programma che qualcuno di questa chat mi aveva suggerito, ma non lo trovo più, potete suggerirmene di nuovo un'altro o ricordarmelo?
<cybernova> Robynball, leggi su
<Robynball> ok grazie stavo leggendo
<Robynball> Ora mi metto a lavorare, speram
<andry94> personalmente sconsiglio di virtualizzare un OS da usare decentemente :/ piuttosto è preferibile avere una partizione per Windows ed una per Linux.. Il problema è che Vista è veramente pesante quindi sarebbe preferibile passare al 7 noterai un notevole miglioramento :P
<Robynball> Voglio tentare di installare solo Ubuntu, se avrò problemi comprerò un computer nuovo
<Robynball> in fondo la ricchezza di un computer vecchio sono i suoi contenuti e se non ne ha posso rischiare
<Robynball> se poi pipelight emula perfettamente silverlight piena soddisfazione
<Robynball> hoo fatto due download e nussuno dei due rispetta il code MD5
<andry94> potresti sembre installare windows da capo e poi metterci accanto ubuntu :)
<andry94> sono l'unico che non controlla l'MD5? D:
<Robynball> sono riuscito a farlo dieci giorni fa scaricando da una sto che mi era stato suggerito e infatti il codice combaciava perfettamente, ma è successo una cosa che non so spiegarmi e non la trovo più
<andry94> comunque l'MD5 dovrebbe controllare l'integrità del download ed è difficile che sia sempre corrotto :/
<Robynball> è corretto questo codice c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e
<Robynball> per la mia versione chiaramente
<andry94> a te cosa esce?
<Robynball> Ho avuto una folgorazione e ho trovato il programma con il codice corretto su un'altro computer, ora devo trasferirlo sulla chiavetta, quale programma migliore?
<Giatty> Buonasera a tutti quelli che sono nel canale, ho bisogno di una mano per l'istallazione togliendomi alcuni dubbi
<cybernova> !chiedi | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giatty> possiedo un portatile Samsung RC530, ed ho istallato come sistema operativo windows 7, ho scaricato il sistema operativo di ubuntu 14.04, fatto la chiavetta, dato priorità all'USB come boot di avvio ma la prima schrmata che mi compare è Try... dove posso scegliere diverse opzioni, scelgo la prima che mi porta alla versione live tutta in inglese, non mi compare la schermata di scelta fra la versione live e quella di istallazione,,
<Giatty> entra subito in live, lancio l'istall dalla scrivania ma ad un certo punto mi dice che non rileva nessun sistema operativo presente sul pc
<Giatty> nel dubbio annullo
<cybernova> Giatty, probabilmente il tuo computer è un pc con uefi
<cybernova> !uefi | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Giatty> ho attivato UEFI dal sitema operativo allora devo disattivarlo
<Giatty> Scusate dal bios
<cybernova> Giatty, segui la parte dal paragrafo Avvio della Live
<cybernova> e disabilita secure boot
<Giatty> La mia preoccupazione più grande è che ho un solo hard disc da circa 700 GB partizionato in 3 e vorrei istallare ubunto in una specifica, come faccio??
<cybernova> Giatty, come dice la guida devi utilizzare il partizionamento manuale
<cybernova> Giatty, è consigliato prima comunque effettuare da winz una deframmentazione del disco
<andry94> fai la deframmentazione di windows e poi partizionalo da li per non rischiare malfunzionamenti
<Giatty> povero me allora ho patizionato senza defrag
<cybernova> Giatty, non avevi annullato?
<Giatty> In che senso
<cybernova> Giatty, avevi detto che non ti vedeva winz e allora hai annullato tutto
<Giatty> la partizione l'avevo fatta non per ubuntu ma tempo addietro
<Giatty> si non mi vedeva win 7 ma prima di annullare ho sbirciato nella voce manuale per vedere se mi riconosceva il disco partizionato, poi ho annullato
<cybernova> Giatty, allora fai una cosa, entra in winz e fai il defrag una volta fatto torna qui
<Giatty> il defrag scusa l'ignoranza lo fa per tutti idischi??
<cybernova> Giatty, il defrag lo fa per la partizione in cui è installato winz
<Giatty> ma io non voglio istallare ubuntu nella partizione di win7
<cybernova> Giatty, l'abbiamo capito, il defrag va fatto per compattare lo spazio utilizzato da winz per poi partizionarlo
<Giatty> ho lanciato il defrag
<Giatty> dopo rientro ne bios  e disattivo UEFI
<cybernova> Giatty, esatto, poi rientra nella live, con prova ubuntu e ci mandi una foto di come è partizionato il disco con il programma gparted
<Giatty> è già istallato oppure è da scaricare?
<cybernova> Giatty, è già installato
<Giatty> e la foto dello schermo come la faccio con il cell oppure c'è un modo in ubuntu
<cybernova> Giatty, se premi il tasto stamp della tastiera te lo dovrebbe fare automaticamente
<Giatty> come win allora, e la incollo dove?
<cybernova> Giatty, la salvi, e la carichi si uno di questi siti:
<cybernova> !pics | Giatty
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pics'
<cybernova> !image | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giatty> intendevo una volta cliccato stamp dove incollo il file, in win c'è paint
<cybernova> Giatty, non devi incollarlo da nessuna parte, ti fa automaticamente un jpeg
<andry94> se non dovesse fartelo apri paint e premi ctrl+V a me windows 8 ad esempio non lo fa più in automatico
<Giatty> sono proprio a zero con questo sistema operativo scusami
<cybernova> Giatty, ti consiglio questa piccola guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PassareAUbuntu/DaWindows
<Giatty> grazie
<Giatty> volevo chiedere siccome il mio portatile ha una scheda video integrata ed una nvidia 540TM con tecnologia optimus, Ubuntu leggerà la nvidia?
<cybernova> Giatty, si c'è il driver che gestisce le 2 schede video
<cybernova> !optimus | Giatty
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<cybernova> !graficaibrida | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Paradisee> does anyone know how to share a folder within my home lan?
<Giatty> Posto di seguito lo stato delle mie risorse del computer da windows http://i62.tinypic.com/do8brp.jpg
<cybernova> !english | Paradisee
<ubot-it> Paradisee: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Paradisee> ho sbagliato a scrivere, scusate
<Giatty> vorrei appunto istallare Ubunto nella partizione sistemi operativi
<Paradisee> Giatty: qual è il problema?
<cybernova> Giatty, ok non c'è problema, fai quello che ti ho detto prima finito il defrag
<Giatty> il defrag è finito
<Paradisee> vuoi prendere tutto l'hd sistemi operativi? o solo una parte?
<cybernova> Giatty, ok allora torna da live
<Giatty> pensate che 250 gb siano sufficienti?
<Paradisee> Giatty: anche troppi :D
<Giatty> va be adesso passo in live ma prima disatti UEFI
<Giatty> a dopo
<cybernova> Giatty, secure boot si chiama
<Paradisee> ogni mb ha la sua chiccha, in bocca al lupo
<Giatty> spero di trovarlo :-)
<andry94> io gli avrei consigliato di dare più spazio a windows avendo un pc che supporta discretamente i giochi è un peccato avere poco spazio xD
<cybernova> !chat | andry94
<ubot-it> andry94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andry94> sisi sorry >.>
<er_pantera> ragazi ho scaricato alcune icone per le cartelle che vorrei tanto utilizzare ma non ci riesco, mi potreste aiutare??? http://c242.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-like-Folders-2-212557429
<er_pantera> grazie
<er_pantera> ragazi-->ragazzi
<Giatty> Arieccomi in live
<andry94> Giatty, news?
<Giatty> arieccomi in live
<Giatty> è partito normalnemte disattivando UEFI
<Giatty> piccola domanda è normale che il cursore abbia tipo dei refresh?
<andry94> er_pantera, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CambiareTema
<Giatty> tipo pulsazioni?
<er_pantera> grazie andry94
<er_pantera> adesso ci tento
<andry94> Giatty, di solito si riscontra in virtual box, potrebbe essere al fatto che non hai ancora installato i driver poi non lo so :/
<Giatty> ok
<er_pantera> andry94 è comparsa una finestra con su scritto  << Sembra che «__faenza_like___folders_2_by_c242-d3ijud1.zip» non sia un tema valido.>>
<andry94> prova a scompattarlo
<er_pantera> l'ho fatto
<andry94> c'è un file compresso?
<er_pantera> ci sono un numero di cartelle minore rispetto a quando ho scaricato il set di icone faenza
<cybernova> Giatty, apri gparted e manda una foto con tutte le partizioni
<Giatty> http://it.tinypic.com/r/118ndy9/8
<Giatty> ecco la foto
<Giatty> riesci a vederla??
<andry94> er_pantera, non so che dirti :/
<cybernova> Giatty, si, si vede
<Giatty> Come proseguo?
<Giatty> la partizione che vorrei occupare è la sda6
<Giatty>  da 250 gb
<cybernova> Giatty, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...hai per caso abilitato la modalità legacy dal bios?
<Giatty> Legacy USB support enable
<cybernova> Giatty, spiegami bene cosa hai fatto all'hard disk di questo pc, non aveva winz 7 vero?
<Giatty> ho fatto le forto al bios prima di proseguire
<Giatty> invece si è originale
<Giatty> aveva 2 partizioni, ne ho create una terza
<Giatty> su sda2 c'è win 7
<Giatty> sda5 e 6 erano un unica partizione
<cybernova> Giatty, il partizionamento non mi pare quello gpt
<cybernova> le partizioni estese non dovrebbero esserci
<Giatty> scusa ma stai parlando arabo per me
<cybernova> Giatty, apri il terminale e digita: sudo parted -l
<cybernova> posta tutto su pastebin
<cybernova> !paste | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andry94> se avevi uefi avresti dovuto avere una partizione da 100-200mb chiamata efi...
<Giatty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917490/
<Giatty> UEFI è sempre stato disabilitato, l'ho abilitato io dal bios successivamente alla partizione fatta
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> Giatty, si infatti sei in legacy mode
<Giatty> e quindi??
<ziobardi> se cancello tutte le cartelle dalla home con il .iniziale tipo .config  .compiz  quando reinstallo ho  ubuntu pulito senza rimasugli della precedente installazione
<Giatty> devo andare nel bios e disattivarla?
<cybernova> Giatty, no assolutamente, quando hai avviato la live, è comparsa una schermata come questa? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png
<Giatty> si
<andry94> Giatty, dai un'occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cybernova> Giatty, bene allora procedi con l'installazione
<Giatty> per un attimo
<Giatty> prima quando avevo UEFI attivata mi partiva una schermata tipo dos in cui scegliere il tipo di passaggio successivo da fare
<Giatty> come un boot manager
<cybernova> Giatty, perfetto adesso puoi seguire la guida standard
<cybernova> !installazione | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cybernova> Giatty, dovrebbe automaticamente trovarti anche winz 7, ma se tuoi vuoi installato ubuntu in sda6 devi procedere con partizionamento manuale
<cybernova> Giatty, è consigliato avere anche una partizione di swap, quindi ti consiglio di dividere la sda6 in 2 partizioni e creare una swap grande quanto la ram e non oltre i 4GB
<Giatty> sto iniziando ad avere timore
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> Giatty, niente paura
<ziobardi> nessun aiuto ?
<cybernova> ziobardi, se reinstalli da capo formattando la partizione non ti rimane nulla
<Giatty> quindi è necessario creare un'area swap?
<cybernova> Giatty, non è necessario, ma è consigliato
<cybernova> Giatty, quanta ram hai?
<Giatty> adesso ci provo, speriamo bene......
<ziobardi> cypernova la partizione home e separata nel mio pc
<ziobardi> cybernova scusa
<cybernova> ziobardi, ok se hai la partizione home separata e la utilizzi per la nuova installazione allora si...ma attenzione a cosa cancelli, tipo dentro .mozilla ci sono i preferiti
<ziobardi> ok grazie voorei solo cancellare le impostazione di tutto il desktop grafico ( compiz )
<Giatty> ultima cosa voglio sfruttare 246 gb dei 250 devo dare una dimensione pari a 251.904 mb giusto? ovvero 1024X246
<Giatty> e i restanti 4 gb li dedico allo swap
<cybernova> ziobardi, allora cancella la cartella .compiz
<cybernova> Giatty, 246.000 sono 246 GB circa
<Giatty> 1gb= 1024 mb
<Giatty> è corretto?
<aster-x> Giatty, sì, è corretto
<cybernova> Giatty, si ma quelli indicati nella modifica delle partizioni non sono MB ma MiB
<Giatty> ok
<Giatty> procedo a dopo
<ziobardi> ok grazie
<aster-x> Bene, avrei un interrogativo da sottomettere
<aster-x> Ieri con carlin0 e krabador non siamo riusciti a risolvere
<aster-x> Dunque: ho installato GIMP sulla release Ubuntu 14.04 e quando clicco col tasto destro su un file immagine non mi compare né tra le opzioni standard di apertura con... né con apri con altra applicazione(premetto che come tentativo ho già disinstallato e reinsatllato - niente, solito problema)
<aster-x> Aggiungo un dettaglio: nelle impostazioni di sistema, quando vado a definire l'applicazione di default per l'apertura dei file immagine, mi riconosce l'editor GIMP, ma appena lo seleziono il sistema mi restituisce un messaggio di "errore interno" e non lo istanzia
<aster-x> È un conflitto della nuova release? o lo fa solo a me?
<aster-x> jester-,
<aster-x> jester-, solito problemino di ieri
<jester-> aster-x: a ricirdarsi quale
<jester-> rocordarsi*
<aster-x> lho scritto su
<aster-x> '*
<jester-> aster-x: eh di solito aprendolo col programma poi appare in apri con
<jester-> aster-x: ubuntu normale?
<aster-x> LTS
<jester-> unity?
<aster-x> 14 aprile
<aster-x> yes
<aster-x> unity
<aster-x> aspé, un tentativo...provo
<jester-> aster-x: comunque da proprietà del file-->apricon c'è la la lista e anche altra applicazione
<jester-> da altra applicazione vai a piare gimp e poi rimane
<aster-x> jester-, non ho quell'opzione, l'avrei notata
<jester-> aster-x: allora è un bug, c'è sempre stata
<aster-x> jester-, applicazioni predefinite, applicazioni consigliate, altre applicazioni....tutte le altre e niente GIMP
<jester-> aster-x: so vedendo in xubunutu virtuale e c'è
<jester-> gimp è preinstallato e compare un apri con
<jester-> aster-x: altre appliacazioni
<aster-x> è ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> sfoglia
<jester-> vai in /usr/bin
<aster-x> jester-, non ho lo sfoglia
<aster-x> :(
<jester-> altre cosa da
<jester-> scrivilo se possibile
<aster-x> sono in /usr/bin
<jester-> vai a prendere gimp
<aster-x> ci sono 4 eseguibili gimp-2.8 gimp-console gimp-console-2.8 e un collegamento gimp
<jester-> aster-x: dovrebbe essere gimp
<Solaris> Buona sera a tutti, vi chiedo se  è possibile usare la chiavetta usb con ubuntu come un vero hard disk in modo da poter portare con te il sistema operativo con i tuoi programmi e salvare su di esso  da qualsiasi computer
<cristian_c> Solaris, ci sono due problemi
<Solaris> ovvero?
<cristian_c> 1) potenziale: potrebbe non caricare su pc con hardware diverso da quello con il quale hai installato il sistema
<cristian_c> 2) i supporti come sd e pendrive usb si rovinano facilmente se utilizzati in questo modo
<cristian_c> al contrario di hard disk, mmc e ssd
<Solaris> ok non dico di lavorare unicamente su usb ma a volte mi sposto su diversi comput e mi piacerebbe avere tutto con me
<cristian_c> Solaris, a questo punto ti consiglio hard disk esterno
<Solaris> e salvare su quella usb i dati di quello che ho fatto su quel pc
<Solaris> va bene per l'hard disk esteno ma ubunto me lo apre in live vero??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Solaris, la live è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<Solaris> scusa errore calligrafico
<Solaris> quindi sull'har disk esterno come lo salvo ubuntu???
<Solaris> hard
<cristian_c> Solaris, non si salva
<cristian_c> Solaris, semmai installi
<Solaris> ok istallo
<cristian_c> lol
<Kerd> :)
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-01
<melissa__> sos supporto italiano?
<melissa__> ce nessuno in linea?
<melissa__> ho broblemi con audio su ubuntu ultima versione
<melissa__> quando accendo il pc si sente il rullo di tamburo ma poi se devo ascoltare la musica non funziona
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Aiutoooo> ragazzi , un programma pgp  per ubuntu?
<calime-neutrorob> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> !info gnupg | Aiutoooo
<ubot-it> Aiutoooo: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.16-1ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 578 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<Aiutoooo> grazie cybernova
<cybernova> Aiutoooo, prego
<calime-neutrorob> ho letto il wiki di ubuntu che per cancellare un file definitivamente basta fare il comando purge,ma se io volessi disinstallarlo solo dal gestore di pacchetti poi manualemnte cosa dovrei cancellare?solo la cartella .nomeprogramma e basta dalla home o altro?grazie
<Aiutoooo> cybernova: è già pre installato su 14.04
<Aiutoooo> :Dù
<glpiana> calime-neutrorob, ti stavo rispondendo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> <glpiana> calime-neutrorob, la cartella nella home non viene tolta in ogni caso da purge
<glpiana> <glpiana> calime-neutrorob, quello che devi rimuovere se no fai il purge sono le configurazioni del programma
<calime-neutrorob> si leggo :d
<cybernova> Aiutoooo, si sulla 14.04 è già presente
<Aiutoooo> cybernova: però non lo trovo sulla dash e non parte nemmeno se scrivo il nome sul terminale
<cybernova> Aiutoooo, devi utilizzarlo da terminale, leggi il manuale con: man gpg
<Eagle2> raga, il backup conviene farlo quando non si scarica niente, o se si scarica fa l'ho stesso?
<cybernova> Eagle2, il backup sarebbe meglio farlo quando si ha la partizione montata in read only
<Eagle2> ready only in che senso?
<cybernova> Eagle2, in sola lettura, cioè quando non è possibile modificarne il contenuto
<cybernova> in modo da avere un backup coerente
<Eagle2> ah ok, allora scaricando va ha modificare i dati!
<Eagle2> quando fi fa il backup, deve fare solo quello, intendi!!!
<kenz_> ciao a tutti
<kenz_> c'è qualcuno?
<calime-neutrorob> io
<kenz_> vorrei un aiutino ...
<kenz_> ho la 12.10 e vorrei passare alla 14.04
<glpiana> !aiuto | kenz_
<ubot-it> kenz_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kenz_> sto scaricando la iso
<kenz_> ma dando una occhiata online non ho capito se si può direttamente utilizzare
<glpiana> kenz_, puoi vedere se durante l'installazione ti propone l'aggiornamento
<kenz_> la iso
<glpiana> kenz_, altrimenti puoi fare i vari avanzamenti di versione: 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<kenz_> me lo chiede ovviamente ma siccome le repo sono oramai molto vecchie non linka gli aggiornamenti
<kenz_> e si blocca
<glpiana> kenz_, giusto. ma farti un backup dei dati e installare la 14.04 pulita è forse meglio
<freediver> Salve ho avanzato di recente il mio sistema dalla 12 alla 14.04LT formattando e inserendo il nuovo sistema operativo.
<kenz_> mmm eh vorrei evitarlo perchè ho delle impostazioni e modifiche a dei programmi che richiederebbero altri mesi di duro lavoro :(
<freediver> Ho riscontrato un po di problemi ad esempio non riesco a raggiungere alcuni siti web per controllare i miei account di posta come mai_
<glpiana> kenz_, modifiche alle configurazioni personali o altro?
<kenz_> quindi direttamente da sessione aperta non si potrebbe installare la distro nuova?
<kenz_> altro
<kenz_> nel senso che ho modificato codice e impostazioni base
<freediver> la cosa curiosa e che se inserisco la modalita navigazione anonima tutto fila liscio
<glpiana> kenz_, aggiornando si aggiornano anche i programmi e perdi modifiche, se non quelle delle tue impostazioni personali
<glpiana> freediver, con che browser?
<kenz_> azz
<freediver> glpiana, firefox. ho provato anche a cambiare profilo perché avevo importato il mio vecchio profilo per non perdere i miei dati ma niente
<glpiana> freediver, se apri una sessione ospite firefox si comporta nello stesso modo?
<freediver> glpiana, questo non lo so
<freediver> provo e ti faccio sapere
<kenz_> ok...ma quindi non è possibile installare la nuova distro senza dvd?
<freediver> glpiana, un'altra domanda. Visto che sto riscontrando dei leggeri difetti grafici. conviene installare i driver proprietari ATI?
<glpiana> kenz_, potresti fare i passaggi che ti ho detto sopra appoggiandoti sui repository old-release
<freediver> glpiana, lo vedo un po troppo rallentato forse perché ho installato gnomeshell un po più pesante dal punto di vista grafico?
<glpiana> freediver, solo se te li propone il sistema
<freediver> glpiana, no il sistema non mi ha proposto nulla
<freediver> ma non esiste un pannello di controllo per magari snellire un po dal punto di vista grafico gli effetti?
<glpiana> freediver, allora lascia stare. se il sistema aggiornato non ti propone driver proprietari vuol dire che la tua scheda non è supportata
<glpiana> freediver, che versione utilizzi? ubuntu o kubuntu?
<freediver> ho installato gnome-shell perché graficamente mi appaga di più ma non trovo nessun pannello di controllo per magari sistemarlo un po
<freediver> ubuntu
<kenz_> mm...ok e come dovrei fare?
<glpiana> kenz_, ti posto la guida riguardo old-release
<kenz_> gracias
<kenz_> XD
<glpiana> kenz_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<kenz_> glpiana, grazie
<kenz_> XD
<glpiana> freediver, credo ci sia ancora compizconfig-settings-manager. ma occhio a cosa tocchi perchè gli effetti sono alla base di unity e tempo anche di gnome-shell
<glpiana> freediver, piuttosto valuta altre interfacce che ti permettano di evitare o modulare al meglio gli effetti, tipo kubuntu
<cristian_c> freediver, gnome control center
<cristian_c> o forse intendevi gnome tweak tool
<freediver> grazie mille
<alef> ciao posso chiederevi?
<cristian_c> lol
<Kaos_One> !aiuto | alef
<ubot-it> alef: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kaos_One> lol
<cristian_c> Kaos_One, è uscito
<Kaos_One> l'ho visto
<fale__> posso chiedere?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Kaos_One> no
<ExPBoy> chiedi e basta
<fale__> simpatia
<ExPBoy> !chiedi | fale__
<ubot-it> fale__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fale__> non riesco a scannerizzare con stampante epson con ubuntu
<Loger99> Sono italiano ed ho scaricato ubuntu a 64 bit ma è in italiano o in inglese il sistema operativo...?
<Loger99> Cioè non so se è stato tradotto
<ExPBoy> il sistema è multilingue in fase di installazione ti chiede di selezionare la lingua
<fale__> c'è un modo per far funzionare lo scanner della stampante con il mio pc?
<Loger99> i am italian and i download ubuntu 64 bit ma is in italian or in english the OS?
<ExPBoy> Loger99: se sei italiano magari leggi
<cybernova> Loger99, sveglia questo canale è italiano
<Loger99> E me ne sono accorto ora u.u
<Loger99> prima rispondevano in inglese!
<ExPBoy> ?
<cybernova> Loger99, non eri su questo canale di sicuro
<glpiana> O.o
<Kaos_One> fale__ dovresti dirci il modello ma per esperienza ti posso dire che spesso non è così immediato
<Loger99> Vabbè in qualsivoglia caso la domanda è se l' ubuntu che ho scaricato è la versione in ITA o meno
<fale__> modello stampante epson stylus  sx 400
<fale__> la stampante me la riconosce il proble3ma è lo scanner
<cybernova> Loger99, ti è già stato risposto da ExPBoy
<Loger99> Scusate è che non ci capisco più nulla, comunque ho letto ed ho risolto grazie
<Kaos_One> lol
<Kaos_One> fale__, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule prova con questi
<pal1984> salve a tutti
<pal1984> ho un piccolo problema
<glpiana> illustracelo
<pal1984> appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts,  ma non riesco a capire come mai non va skype
<pal1984> l'ho installato
<pal1984> quando vado a farlo partire .... nulla
<glpiana> pal1984, come lo hai installato?
<pal1984> ho usato le wiki on-line
<pal1984> dal sito ufficiale
<glpiana> pal1984, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<pal1984> per nn avere problemi
<pal1984> 14.04 lts 64 bit
<glpiana> pal1984, hai scaricato la versione 32 o 64 bit di skype?
<pal1984> la 64
<glpiana> pal1984, disinstallala e installa la 32bit. poi riprova
<pal1984> ok
<pal1984> ora provo grazie!!!
<glpiana> pal1984, installalo poi da terminale. ti darà errore probabilmente. dovrai dare sudo apt-get -f install in seguito
<sin_> Hola!ancora nonho risolto il mio problema.Su ask ho trovato questo "http://askubuntu.com/questions/47884/how-to-restrict-users-access-to-the-internet-for-time-intervals"che ne dit?
<sin_> che ne dite?
<jester-> sin_: basta togliere l'utonto dal gruppo sudo
<sin_> come?
<jester-> sin_: sudo rmuser sudo
<glpiana> =.0
<glpiana> e perchè sto utente, se utonto, dovrebbe essere in sudo?
<jester-> ho zompato
<glpiana> lol
<sin_> ho creato più utenti normali seguendo quelle indicazioni si può disabilitare l'accesso alla rete in alcuni orari ?
<jester-> sudo rmuser piripillo sudo
<jester-> glpiana: ho è sudoers il gruppo?
<glpiana> jester-, boh, ma se sono utenti normali creati dopo non sono in sudo
<jester-> sin_: sudo serve per avere i permessi di too
<sin_> jester- scusa ma già i "normali" non sono sudo
<jester-> si se li hai creati dolo installato non sono in nessun gruppo tranne il proprio
<sin_> ok
<jester-> quindi non fanno una cippa
<sin_> bene,ma lavorare con gli iptables?voglio dire è possibile associare un ip ad un utente?
<jester-> non so proprio
<cybernova> sin_, no, non è possibile
<Kaos_One> potresti fare uno script che parte all'avvio e modifica il file hosts all'avvio rendendo inutilizzabile internet xD ma credo sia drastica come soluzione :P
<jester-> sin_: oltre a proprio i gruppi di default nella 14.04 sono: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<cybernova> sin_, ti è già stato spiegato come fare 10000 volte forse anche di più
<jester-> servono tutti meno sudo ce non vuoi che paciocchi
<sin_> cybernova,come?con crontab?
<jester-> cybernova: allergia a prendre appunti
<cybernova> sin_, con squid, con cron...
<jester-> sin_: curiosità: piu account su un pc desktop o server
<sin_> piu account su un pc,sono dei bambi.quando nn ci sono fanno quello che vogliono!
<jester-> ne hai  una mezza dozzina di pargoli?
<Kaos_One> ti servirebbe una specie di controllo genitori? tipo quello su windows?
<jester-> c'è qualcosa su ubuntu a ricordarsi il pacco
<sin_> solo due...furbi
<jester-> porti spegni la wifi e porti via il cavo
<cybernova> sin_, squid fa il caso tuo, filtra le pagine web anche per contenuto, una specie di parental control per bloccare contenuti per maggiorenni
<sin_> provato,sono cattivo e allora regole,orari
<sin_> l'ho installato e sto cercando di capire come funzione
<cybernova> sin_, sul sito del progetto ci sono le guide per la configurazione, in inglese però
<jester-> sin_: puoi farlo in amministrazione utenti
<Kaos_One> ho trovato questo ma è un po datato qualcuno sa se è supportato? http://ubuntubond.blogspot.it/2010/08/parental-control-con-ubuntu.html
<jester-> sin_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=188682
<cybernova> Kaos_One, niente link a guida esterne
<Kaos_One> cybernova, chiedo venia
<cybernova> sin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<sin_> grazie sto leggendo tutto
<Kaos_One> Nanny è forse il più immediato, mi chiedo perchè sia stato abbandonato
<jester-> perchè andava bene
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> allora non c'è piu gusto
<Kaos_One> D: quindi sviluppano solo ciò che non funziona?
<ubuintix>  Salve raga stavo installando wine su ubuntu 14 ma la schermata si è fatta grigia e poi nera mi ha detto di terminare la finestra, adesso ho riaperto software center e mi dice che ancora sta procedendo con l'installazione :S come devo fare??
<ubuintix> falso allarme si è ripreso
<ubuintix> :S stavo cercando d'installare dragon naturally speakaing su ubuntu ma mi ha segnalato il fatto che su un sistema a 64 bit nn si installa :S ma prima lo tenevo su win 8 a 64 bit e funzava :S
<ubuintix> come è possibile che su win a 64 andava e su ubuntu nn va??
<glpiana> ubuintix, è un software per windows, anzitutto. lo fai girare su un interprete di librerie che non necessariamente è in grado di eseguire qualsiasi programma per windows
<ubuintix> capisco :S io dovevo fare la dettatura di un testo per poterlo scrivere
<ubuintix> in un file
<cybernova> ubuintix, software per winz è meglio utilizzarlo su winz
<ubuintix> grazie cybernova però nn esiste qualcosa di simile per dettare e scrivere su libreoffice??
<cybernova> ubuintix, non ne ho idea, mai dovuto fare una cosa del genere
<ubuintix> ma quando l'ho installato su win lo ha inserito tra quei programmi da eseguire a 32 bit giusto?
<ubuintix> perchè ubuntu nn riesce ad eseguire programmi a 32 bit :S
<Kaos_One> tempo fa cercai un programma simile ma per linux non mi sembra vi sia qualcosa di decente
<glpiana> ubuintix, ubuntu può eseguire programmi a 32 bit. quelli di ubuntu. quanti programmi di ubuntu girano sotto windows?
<sacarde> ciao
<glpiana> ubuintix, comunque prova a cercare palaver speech recognition
<sacarde> qualcuno ha installato ubuntu su iMac ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> dopo aver installato ubuntu du iMac, al momento del bootloader:
<ubuintix> glpiana: alcuni sono disponibili anche per windows
<ubuintix> tipo gimp cose del genere
<sacarde> da errore: non e' possibile installarlo nella posizione sd...
<glpiana> ubuintix, ci sono versioni per windows. non ci fai girare le versioni di ubuntu. ma lasciamo perdere sto discorso che non porta a nulla ed è inutile
<ubuintix> sisi
<ubuintix> lo so però fanno la versione per l'uno e per l'altro sistema
<glpiana> ubuintix, ti ho detto cosa cercare su google. troverai delle guide. non essendo software presente nei repository ufficiali, qui non c'è supporto a riguardo
<ubuintix> cmq quel programma scrive in programmi tipo libre office?? Puoi confermarlo?
<glpiana> ubuintix, no, non posso confermarlo perchè non l'ho mai usato. ma da quel che vedo è quello che dovrebbe avvicinarsi maggiormente alla tua richiesta. cerca su google e vedi tu stesso cosa può e cosa non può fare
<ubuintix> OK grazie mille glpiana
<ubuintix> ciao
<jester-> sacarde: sd va in fat e ci devi installare mbr o grub dove si mette?
<sacarde> ma va fatta una partizione per /boot ?
<sacarde> in fat?
<jester-> sacarde: non è il caso
<sacarde> allora si tiene il sistema / in fat?
<sacarde> tutto il sistema??
<jester-> sacarde: non so da mac come si installa mbr, i ubuntu installi un pacchetto e poi da riga di comando la installi su sd
<jester-> sacarde: se installazione normale installi mbr poi la farai formattare ext4 in insrtallazione
<sacarde> ma dici la chiavetta?
<jester-> sacarde: ho inteso che vorresti installare linux su sd
<jester-> o usb fa lo stesso
<sacarde> sd... intendo il HD dentro il mac-intel
<jester-> sd per definizione  la sdcard
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> sd..=hd..
<jester-> sacarde: ssd = hd
<sacarde> il problema e' che arrivato alla fine, all'installazione del bootloader da errore
<jester-> Sagitt: eh ma è sd esterna o ssd interno
<sacarde> e' un HD rilevato come /dev/sda
<jester-> sacarde: normale hd?
<sacarde> si
<jester-> centra non la sd o ssd allora
<jester-> sacarde: hai segato osx?
<sacarde> no
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> vedi un po li
<mbordin> Salve a tutti. Ho un portatile fujitsu siemens amilo pro v8210. Ho installato Lubuntu 12.04.4 Non ho windows. Mi rimane sempre accesa la spia del wifi. Non funziona il tasto fisico nè la combinazione fn+f10. Non sono esperto, comunque ho provato varie soluzioni proposte ma senza esito. La scheda wifi dovrebbe essere una atheros AR242x/AR542x driver ATH5K 3.2.0-67-generic
<jester-> mbordin: la wifi funza?
<mbordin> Sì
<jester-> mbordin: che i tasti fn non funziono al 100% è normale, e non spegnere la wifi da tasto o si riattiva
<jester-> mbordin: facile che guadagni qualcosa installanto la 14.04 che ha kernel molto piu aggiornato ma non psegnere mai la wifi da tasto
<mbordin> ho provato a installare la 14.04. Il problema non cambia
<mbordin> Il led rimane sempre sul rosso. Il tasto non spegne nè accende. Mi consuma più batteria?
<jester-> mbordin: se è attiva rosso rimane
<jester-> e se spegni da tasto, se funza, fai danno
<jester-> mbordin: se ti da fastidio il led spegnila da termianle: sudo ifconfid wlano down
<jester-> up per tirarla su
<mbordin> Ho provato ma la risposta è questa sudo: ifconfid: comando non trovato
<jester-> ifconfig
<jester-> cannato io sopra
<mbordin> wlano: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<jester-> mbordin: iwconfig cosa risponde
<jester-> metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | mbordin
<ubot-it> mbordin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mbordin: comando pirla sopre ti ho passato
<jester-> mbordin: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<mbordin> mauro @ mauro-AMILO-Pro-Series-V8210: ~ $ iwconfig ppp0 no wireless extensions.  lo no wireless extensions.  wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID: off / any             Mode: Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power = 0 dBm              Riprova limite di tempo: 7 RTS thr: off Fragment thr: off           Power Management: on            eth0 no wireless extensions.  mauro @ mauro-AMILO-Pro-Series-V8210: ~ $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 giù maur
<jester-> mbordin: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jester-> mbordin: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up per riaccendere
<mbordin> Ho provato, ma non spegne nè riaccende
<jester-> non è detto che si spenga il led se il driver non lo prevede
<mbordin> Ah
<jester-> prova
<cristianmatiaz> sera ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> una domanda veloce
<cristianmatiaz> ho un link di una cartella sul desktop come faccio a vedere il path di origine della cartella?
<cristianmatiaz> trovato readlink -f folder
<Ubuntino> sera, ho un prob con adobe flash qualcuno puoi darmi quache suggerimento?
<Ubuntino> la questione è che dopo un po l'applicazione in flash inizia a diventar lenta e scattosa
<krabador> Ubuntino, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<Ubuntino> esiste qualche comando da terminale per avere il log delle caratteristiche?
<cybernova> Ubuntino, sudo lshw
<Ubuntino> si fatto, grazie
<Ubuntino> incollo il risultato ?
<cybernova> !paste | Ubuntino
<ubot-it> Ubuntino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ubuntino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7925614/
<master1986> ciao a tutti
<master1986> mi servirebbe flashplayer 11.5
<master1986> se vado sul sito dell'adobe trovo solo il 11.2
<master1986> dove posso trovarlo?
<Ubuntino> Qualcuno può aiutarmi acpaire perchè le applicazioni sotto flash dopo un po rallentano moltissimo ?
<kiko> buonasera a tutti
<kiko> complimenti a tutti coloro che fanno da supporto a questo progetto
<kiko> vorrei farvi un quesito
<kiko> qualcuno ha provato a collegare samsung galaxy s5 ad ubuntu?
<kiko> a me nn lo legge...
<jester-> kiko: in modalità usb dati?
<kiko> si usb
<kiko> lo collego ma nn lo trova
<jester-> kiko: coumunque non esiste un drive per nessun cellofono in linux, i costruttori non ne fanno
<kiko> ufffff
<kiko> che brutta cosa
<jester-> kiko: non compare nella a sisntra del filemanager?
<kiko> a me bastava lo leggesse solo per passare le foto
<kiko> no nn compare
<jester-> kiko: ne dovrebbero fare 127 tante sono le distro e riguardano lo 0.5 del mercato
<jester-> kiko: bluetooth?
<kiko> no è un fisso senza bluetooth
<kiko> peccato
<kiko> mi toccherà fare un dual boot sul pc
<jester-> kiko: o virtualizzi winz7  e ci installai kies
<kiko> infatti
<jester-> !virtualbox | kiko
<ubot-it> kiko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<kiko> sisi conosco virtualbox
<jester-> kiko: si consiglia di usare il deb da sito oracle
<kiko> ci avevo gia pensato
<jester-> installare addons e extesione
<kiko> sisi gia lo uso al negozio virtual box oracle
<kiko> pensavo esistesse un modo piu semplice
<cristian_c> kiko, ci sono i dongle bluetooth
<cristian_c> io uso quello sul portatile
<jester-> cosi ad annegare vai nel mare
<cristian_c> che non ha bt integrato
<kiko> sisi ne comprero uno di dungle bluetooth
<cristian_c> kiko, il tuo pc supporta bene virtualbox
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> kiko, te li tirano dietro a pochi euri
<cristian_c> volendo si trovano quelli a 2 €
<kiko> si lo supporta bene virtual box
<kiko> devi sempre installare le guest addition per farlo girare bene però
<kiko> se no va che fa schifo
<kiko> cristian risolto
<kiko> c'è una app sul playstore di google
<kiko> si chiama airdroid
<edivad75> salve a tutti
<edivad75> Qualcuno ha flahato il proprio telefono con ubuntu phone?
<jester-> edivad75: non mi pare ci siano room
<jester-> c'è per tablet
<edivad75> ma ho visto qualche video su you tube che spiega come fare
<jester-> !tabler | edivad75
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tabler'
<jester-> !tablet | edivad75
<ubot-it> edivad75: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<edivad75> ah per tablet? e quali android o anche windows
<jester-> fa un dual boot
<edivad75> a grazie adesso do una guardata
<cristian_c> edivad75, solo nexus 4 e 7 (2013) sono supportati ufficialmente
<cristian_c> poi c'è nexus 10 non proprio ufficiale
<edivad75> vorrei provare su un cinafonino stile samsung s4
<edivad75> che dite è rischioso?
<jester-> edivad75: prova
<jester-> non costa niente male che vada butti il cinese
<edivad75> si pero butto anche 135 euro e mi rompe un po
<ermal> ciao
<ermal> sto usando una usb per internet wireless
<ermal> come facci con ubuntu
<ermal> lo sto scaricando adesso
<ermal> 14.04
<jester-> ermal: la attacchi e se supporta funza
<ermal> ci provero dopo
<ermal> ma sono quelle cinesi
<jester-> ermal: dioende dal chipset
<jester-> dipende*
<cristian_c> edivad75, non è mai buona idea comprare cloni di marche famose
<cristian_c> meglio marchio originale
<ermal> si pero sono in albania adesso non in italia
<jester-> ermal: i cinesi usano i chipset del commercio
<ermal> ho scaricato ubuntu in C non in D,va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> ermal: cioè?
<cristian_c> ermal, se parli di wubi, non è buona idea
<ermal> ay ay ay
<cristian_c> ermal, masterizzalo su svd
<cristian_c> *dvd
<ermal> che faccio mo
<ermal> lo posso fermare
<jester-> !iso | ermal
<ubot-it> ermal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazione | ermal
<ubot-it> ermal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ermal> ma la posso fermare o no?
<ermal> ce lo pure in usb
<jester-> ti manca profumato
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ermal, non so se si possa fermare
<cristian_c> al limite una volta fatto, lo disinstallare da installazione applicazioni
<cristian_c> su winz
<cristian_c> *disinstalli
<ermal> lo fermato
<ermal> adesso lo installo su D?
<cristian_c> no
<ermal> 100 gb free
<cristian_c> ermal, penso tu non abbia capito bene
<cristian_c> ermal, ti è stato dato link
<ermal> si ,poi..
<cristian_c> ermal, inoltre, secondo me è meglio prima provare che installare
<cristian_c> ermal, prova su una live
<ermal> si
<cristian_c> ermal,  ma prima masterizza la iso
<cristian_c> !iso | ermal
<ubot-it> ermal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> ah, hai già la usb, scusa
<cristian_c> :P
<ermal> ma ce l'ho pure su usb
<ermal> si
<cristian_c> (è l'ora tarda, perdonami)
<cristian_c> ermal, comunque, devi fare il boot da usb
<cristian_c> non devi entrare in winz per installare ubuntu
<ermal> quindi faccio boot da wubi sul usb
<cristian_c> ermal, no, niente wubi
<cristian_c> wubi non è manco supportato
<cristian_c> ermal, devi entrare in live
<ermal> e il link di prima
<cristian_c> quale link?
<Ubuntino> Qualcuno può aiutarmi capaire perchè le applicazioni sotto flash dopo un po rallentano moltissimo ?
<ermal> il link di prima
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, davvero?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, di quali applicazioni parli?
<cristian_c> ermal, indica il link esattamente
<ermal> ma i link mandati prima da voi
<jester-> Ubuntino: se pc scarso flash fa scaldare assai la cpu e non solo rallenta ma si cuoce
<Ubuntino> giochi on line
<ermal> non so quali
<ermal> io lo scaricato gia
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, eh, se è pc della nonna...
<jester-> se intel freez e si disattiva se amd non recente defunge
<Ubuntino> no
<Ubuntino> del cucino magari :)
<cristian_c> ermal, se vuoi risolvere, posta link per favore
<Ubuntino> cugino
<cristian_c> ermal, altrimenti puoi andare su altro canale se lo scopo è diverso
<ermal> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<cristian_c> ok
<Ubuntino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927283/
<cristian_c> ermal, ma hai detto che hai già scaricato iso
<cristian_c> ermal, ma come l'hai fatta la usb?
<ermal> si ho scaricato 980mb
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  dimmi tu di che epoca è
<ermal> non ho usato usb
<ermal> ma ce l'ho pure quella
<cristian_c> ermal, e cosa hai usato?
<ermal> per scaricarlo?
<ermal> solo download al link
<ermal> ubuntu italia
<cristian_c> ermal, e come hai fatto a lanciare wubi?
<ermal> ho seguito le indicazioni di READ ME
<cristian_c> <ermal> ma ce l'ho pure su usb
<cristian_c> ti stai arrovogliando su te stesso
<ermal> lol
<ermal> adesso che faccio
<ermal> xche lo fermato
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, il lenovo g550 non pare nuovo
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  nuovo non è ma Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz con 4GiB clock: 800MHz e una scheda video Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics non penso siano da buttare
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, che flash hai installato?
<jester-> magari gnash
<jester-> se non è la cpu che scalda
<jester-> dacci una boffata
<Ubuntino> cristian_c: con firefox 11,2,202,394 con chrome 14,0,0,145  le ultime disponibili insomma
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, apri terminale
<Ubuntino> si
<fabio_> sera
<krabador> salve
<Ubuntino> jester-:  la cpu si oscilla dai 54 a max 60 gragi
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, digita e copia il risultato su pastebin
<fabio_> scusate ma è un problema di ubuntu che skype non mi fa loggare piu? l ho chiuso 3 giorni fa e andava..provo ora e mi dice che skype non puo connettersi..e nel mentre ci sono stati aggiornamenti...
<Ubuntino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927394/
<jester-> Ubuntino: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> Ubuntino: tutto ok c'è da pensare che sia il provider o il sito che rallenta
<Ubuntino> jester-:  non penso, altro portatile collegato con win 8 e firefox e non da prob ( e questo mi urta )
<jester-> Ubuntino: sei il primo che segnala un problema del genere su un pc decente
<Ubuntino> jester-:  ho vinto qualcosa? :D
<jester-> Ubuntino: prova a staccare gli altri pc
<jester-> ti sucano la banda
<Ubuntino> jester-:  spero sia una banda di donne :)
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, puoi fare esempio di gioco flash?
<cristian_c> che non funza
<Ubuntino> è un gioco di ruolo
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> Ubuntino, fa uno speedtest
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, solo quello o anche altri
<cristian_c> ?
<Ubuntino> anche con altri
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, ma la velocità internet su ubuntu è buona?
<Ubuntino> krabador:  non penso sia una questione di speedtest, ho provato in contemporanea con 2 portatili e mentre suwin 8 non rallenta su ubuntu 14.04 dopo un po parte a moviola
<Ubuntino> lo speedtest su entrambi i portatili cambia di pochi bit
<krabador> Ubuntino, con firefox, qualcosa in meno prestaizionalmente , su ubuntu, c'è, per via che è rimasto alla 11.2 aggiornato solo in sicurezza
<krabador> ma con chrome / chromium, non ci sono problemi
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<Ubuntino> krabador:  infatti per questo ho provato con chrome
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<Ubuntino> 4 gb
<Ubuntino> krabador: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz con 4GiB clock: 800MHz e una scheda video Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics
<krabador> Ubuntino, installa il flashblock, sia in firefox che chrome
<Ubuntino> krabador:  a che serve?
<krabador> e fa partire singolarmente l'oggetto che ti serve, una volta attivo il plugin, a mano cliccandoci sopra
<Ubuntino> ok provo
<Ubuntino> krabador: sotto firefox non cambia nulla direi
<krabador> Ubuntino, hai la sicurezza che il plugin sta funzionando?=
<Ubuntino> certo
<Ubuntino> non vedrei nulla:)
<krabador> Ubuntino, hai installato i drivers intel ?
<Ubuntino> si
<Ubuntino> ho fatto anche quello
<Ubuntino> intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.5-0intel1_amd64 questo pacchetto qua
<Ubuntino> Prima di rompervi le scatole  ho perso un o di tempo da me :)
<Larice> Buona sera a tutti, chiedo una informazione, è possibile su ubuntu avere un centro di notiche del tutto uguale a quello di mac?
<jester-> Larice: mac è mac
<Larice> non c'è niente che vi si avvicini?
<Larice> ho trovato questo pensate sia compatibile per ubuntu 14? http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-non-perdere-piu-nemmeno-una-notifica-grazie-a-indicator-notifications-56734/
<Larice> Che ne pensate allora??
<krabador> Larice, il software di cui chiedi, non è nel repository ufficiale, ed è abbastanza vecchio
<krabador> Larice, cerca software direttamente nelle risorse ufficiali ubuntu , ovvero i repositories, che consulti con il software center
<krabador> per evitare piu' problemi possibili
<Larice> difatti chiedevo se esiste una versione più recente, o qualcosa che potesse fungere da centro notifiche, tra quelle ufficiali vi è qualcosa del genere??
<krabador> maverick_, niente iphone 5 qui
<maverick_> sai come bypassare icloud???
<krabador> !chat | maverick_
<ubot-it> maverick_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-02
<Innerina1> Ho un problema con la tastiera, me la ritrovo sempre in inglese, ed in più reimpostandola in italiano non mi lascia più digitare i caratteri speciali come chiocciola e cancelletto!
<fabio_> giorno
<fabio_> mi è sparito italiano su firefox
<fabio_> fino ieri cera..
<fabio_> ora disistallato skype che non funzionava piu...reinstallato..e firefox è inglese
<akis24> giorno
<xubuntu688> Buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu688> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto | xubuntu688
<ubot-it> xubuntu688: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu688> Ho installato Xubuntu su un Mac Mini collegato ad uno schermo TV HD tutto ok tranne il fatto che non si vedono nè la barra superiore nè il dock inferiore come se venissero "tagliati fuori" dallo schermo. Ho provato anche cambiando la risoluzione ma non cambia nulla
<akis24> xubuntu688:  provato a settare il modo  " auto "  sul monitor-tv ?  che risoluzione hai al momento ?  puoi postare uno screen ?
<xubuntu688> premetto che sono nuovo su xubuntu...la risoluzione dello schermo è al momento 1920x1080
<akis24> xubuntu688:  e dipende se il monitor supporta ecc  prova a   attivare il modo auto sul monitor vedi se riesce a sistemare
<xubuntu688> si ho cambiato le impostazioni del monitor e adesso si vede...Grazie mille !
<akis24> di nulla
<andrealu> buon giorno a tutti
<andrealu> posso chiedre aiuto a qualcuno di voi per un programma
<andrealu> perfavore?
<cybernova> !posso | andrealu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<cybernova> !chiedi | andrealu
<ubot-it> andrealu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrealu> e che è riferita a wine e non vorrei far incavolare nessuno
<andrealu> qualcuno usa wine per usare videogame?
<cybernova> andrealu, qua non si arrabbia nessuno, fai la tua domanda e se qualcuno sa, ti risponderà
<andrealu> ciao krabador come stai?
<andrealu> qualcuno usa wine con rfactor1?
<andrealu> krabador posso disturbarti?
<krabador> andrealu, ci sono piu' possibilità che ne trovi qualcuno in #winehq
<andrealu> è in inglese amico io non so esprimermi bene in inglese
<andrealu> scusate se disturbo qui cons to fatto e che non mi fido altrove
<krabador> andrealu, il fatto è che wine è un discorso a se, ha la sua compatibilità (crescente) con il software, ci sono cose che vanno , cose che vanno con smanettamenti, cose che vanno in parte, e cose che non vanno
<max1850> salve
<max1850> posso fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | max1850
<ubot-it> max1850: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<max1850> ah ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<max1850> Sto cercando di connettermi ad un server esterno ftp tramite uno script in php, ma mi viene fuori il seguente errore: PHP Warning:  ftp_get(): Unable to build data connection  Premetto che lanciando questo script da centos funziona correttamente, ma da Ubuntu v.14.04 non va.  L'errore mi viene segnalato a questa riga di codice: if (ftp_get($connect, $nome_file, $source_file,FTP_BINARY))  { .....  }  prima di questa riga, logicame
<andrealu> sai che problema ho krabador non riesco a trovare i diretx9c e configurare l'audio
<max1850> prima di questa riga, logicamente, ho dichiarato e valorizzato le seguenti variabili: $connect = ftp_connect($ftp_host,'21') ; $source_file = "blablabla";  $nome_file = "blebleble":  Come mai non funziona? Ho cercato in internet ma non ho trovato niente.. Ho letto alcune pagine in inglese che parlano della connessione ftp passiva o una cosa del genere.. Può essere questa la causa del problema?
<jester-> !chat | max1850
<ubot-it> max1850: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<max1850> devo entrare in un'altra stanza?
<jester-> max1850: yess
<max1850> ok thanks
<jester-> andrealu: cerchi le directx in ubuntu?
<krabador> andrealu, http://wiki.winehq.org/Native_D3DX9
<andrealu> jester non epr ubunto cercavo di far funzionare rfactor su wine un gioco
<andrealu> purtroppo non sono ingrado
<andrealu> grazie kabador ora lo scarico
<andrealu> cavoli come si mette
<andrealu> :O
<andrealu> forse non sono adatti io ho un sistema a 32bit
<krabador> wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-D3DX9
<jester-> krabador: ci devi dire come metterele ci devi dire, ti diverti come il gatto col topo?
<cristian_c> andrealu, hai cercato almeno la pagina del gioco sul sito di winehq?
<jester-> ma anche usare la roba winz su winz
<cristian_c> andrealu, scusa, ma non è meglio far girare il gioco su winz?
<andrealu> si uno dice che gli funziona ma deve istallare delle cose oltre a wine
<andrealu> non ho winz purtroppo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> chiedi a uno come ha fatto
<jester-> serviranno i winetricks
<cristian_c> andrealu, e cosa hai?
<cristian_c> ma cos?
<cristian_c> *mac os
<krabador> andrealu, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10930
<andrealu> ho un pc normale un po vecchio
<andrealu> krabador cosa sarebbe il link un programma?
<jester-> oh madu
<jester-> andrealu: http://pornazzi.sticass sarebbe un link
<andrealu> pensavo che wine c'era qualcosa per autoconfigurarlo
<jester-> !wine | andrealu
<ubot-it> andrealu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> andrealu, c'è anche playonlinux che aiuta
<cristian_c> !info playonlinux
<ubot-it> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<andrealu> devo istallarlo dopo wine?
<jester-> centra ninerte con wine
<krabador> andrealu, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<jester-> fa lo stesso lavoro
<cristian_c> andrealu, non ha importanza perché playonlinux dipende da wine
<jester-> e che pc
<jester-> se non va il 3d perdi tempo
<cristian_c> e lo installa automaticamente come dipendenza
<cristian_c> jester-, quoto
<andrealu> ho un pc che girava con xp e con sto gioco quindi dovrebbe reggero con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> anche no
<cristian_c> andrealu, hai provato il gioco su xp?
<cristian_c> andrealu, quale scheda grafica?
<ExPBoy> ehh
<ExPBoy> cristian_c: che curioso che sei
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrealu> ho una geeforce a 512
<andrealu> girava con una 128
<ExPBoy> si ma con win
<ExPBoy> non tutti i giochi win (anzi solo alcuni) girano in linux
<cristian_c> andrealu, quale geforce
<cristian_c> ce  ne sono tante
<cristian_c> *?
<andrealu> una 6200 mi pare
<cristian_c> andrealu, è vecchia assai
<cristian_c> andrealu, ma l'hai usata col gioco su winz?
<jester-> col driver winz facile che funzi
<cristian_c> jester-, anche perché sarà stato driver closed
<cristian_c> ma se non risponde alle domande...
<jester-> cristian_c: eh
<cristian_c> andrealu, ti si era pure chiesto quale ubuntu hai
<andrealu> 13.10
<ExPBoy> aee
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<andrealu> si con win andava e anche con ubuntu 10.04
<andrealu> solo che ora non so settare wine è un po incasinato
<ExPBoy> andrealu: nel frattempo hanno inventato la ruota
<jester-> acceso il fuoco anche
<ExPBoy> eggià
<cristian_c> andrealu, probabile che sulla 10.04 ci fossero i driver closed
<cristian_c> essendo la scheda vecchia, non è manco più supportata da nvidia
<cristian_c> penso
<cristian_c> andrealu, studiati i link che ti hanno dato con attenzione
<andrealu> no funziona
<andrealu> forse dice che nn va con wine?
<cristian_c> !chat | andrealu
<ubot-it> andrealu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<norbert> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con vlc per ubuntu?
<nilberto> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con vlc?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nilberto
<ubot-it> nilberto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nilberto> praticamente quando apro un filmato con vlc e lo mando avanti skippando, l'audio si disattiva e lo devo riavviare manualmente andando nel menu di vlc
<cristian_c> nilberto, come salti in avanti nel filmato?
<nilberto> cristian_c, con la barra sotto cliccando col mouse
<fabio_> mi è sparito italiano su firefox  fino ieri c era..ora disistallato skype che non funzionava piu...reinstallato..e firefox è inglese
<jester-> che centra ff con skype
<fabio_> non lo so...ma ora è cosi jester-
<jester-> come dire sono andato da gommista e il panetiere ha finito il pane
<fabio_> sempre in inglese firefox è..
<cristian_c> nilberto, quindi usi lo slider, ma nessun pulsante, giusto?
<jester-> vai nelle impostazione ff e attiva l'italico
<nilberto> esatto
<fabio_> non ce piu..
<fabio_> jester-,
<jester-> installa firefox-locale-it
<cristian_c> nilberto, è un comportamento strambo
<cristian_c> nilberto, apri un terminale
<nilberto> si
<cristian_c> nilberto, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> nilberto, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | nilberto
<ubot-it> nilberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nilberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7932247/
<fabio_> fatto jester-
<fabio_> ora attivo da imp? jester-
<fabio_> come non detto è già in ita...
<fabio_> glazie jester-
<fabio_> kiss
<jester-> minchi nilberto ble sourceslist
<jester-> bel
<nilberto> jester, fa schifo? :) aiutatemi a rimetterlo a posto allora.... :P
<cristian_c> nilberto, che ci fai con i partner di raring?
<cristian_c> nilberto, hai pure messo un sacco di ppa
<jester-> nilberto: hai un incesto non un sourceslist
<cristian_c> anche di saucy
<cristian_c> una bella macedonia di ppa
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<fabio_> ahahhahah lol
<nilberto> jester, non ne ho idea ahahahaha
<jester-> nilberto: mica si è conciato cosi da solo
<nilberto> jester, boh, pipelight è per avere silverlight, il resto non lo so, vabbè sopcast
<nilberto> ma tanto non funziona
<nilberto> il resto non ne ho proprio idea, ovviamente avrò sbagliato qualcosa
<jester-> nilberto: quindi gli incesti esaltano le virtu ma anchei difetti, impossibile rimediare il vlc autistico
<jester-> nilberto: ne hai 127 di ppa
<nilberto> veramente non ne ho idea, giuro
<nilberto> come si fa a impostare una sourcelist pulita=
<nilberto> ?
<jester-> nilberto: oramai la prole c'è, non si risolve eliminando le fonti
<nilberto> jester, quindi? cappio alla gola?
<jester-> !ripristino | nilberto
<ubot-it> nilberto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> jester-, è ubuntu che di notte fa gli sscherzi
<cristian_c> -s
<jester-> ma pure a pc spento
<jester-> sa l'osti come fa
<cristian_c> nilberto, puoi guardare benissimo se è una tua responsabilità o no
<cristian_c> nilberto, basta che lo provi in live
<nilberto> ma sicuro sarà una mia responsabilità, ma è un processo o un canale di supporto? :D
<cristian_c> nilberto, non si da supporto a software non presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<nilberto> cristian, e vlc non è presente?
<cristian_c> i ppa li installi a tuo rischio  e pericolo
<cristian_c> nilberto, hai sminchiato il sistema
<cristian_c> poi non ci si lamenti che non va più un kaiser
<cristian_c> !ppa | nilberto
<ubot-it> nilberto: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<nilberto> ma veramente funziona tutto perfettamente, tranne vlc :)
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> ti devi stupire se va
<cristian_c> non il contrario
<nilberto> scusa ma che ppa ho? c'è il nome del software?
<jester-> nilberto: ppa ti avranno cambito qualche libreria
<jester-> cambiato*
<jester-> anzi senza avranno
<cristian_c> nilberto, il sistema diventa instabile
<cristian_c> nilberto, di eventuali problemi ubuntu non risponde
<cristian_c> se aggiungi software esterno, ti si è detto e ridetto, poi fai tu
<jester-> non è aggiustabile
<cristian_c> eh, non afferra
<cristian_c> nilberto, in ogni caso non è argomento di questo canale
<nilberto> ragazzi state facendo gli antipatici, ho capito che non c'è niente da fare, allora formatto. la mia domanda è, cos'è che ho installato di sbagliato? per non rifarlo ovviamente
<jester-> nilberto: i ppa aggiunti sono la causa. il cancro
<cristian_c> nilberto, non ti si sta dicendo di formattare
<jester-> nilberto: e basta fare il ripristino
<cristian_c> nilberto, in questi casi c'è il ripristino, che c'entra la formattazione?
<jester-> !ripristino | nilberto e 4
<ubot-it> nilberto e 4: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nilberto> si l'ho letto, ma comunque un backup lo devo fare
<cristian_c> nilberto, prima di tutto, installa solo da repo ufficiali, se non sei esperto
<cristian_c> nilberto, backup di cosa?
<cristian_c> i dati non sono cancellati, solo applicazioni e configurazione dei programmi
<jester-> non c'è come non leggere le guide
<cristian_c> leggere è faticoso
<jester-> si dice che si perde la vista piu che farsi seghe
<nilberto> vabbè, ho capito, grazie ciao, grandissimo supporto che date prendendo in giro delle persone magari non troppo esperte ;)
<jester-> mah
<cristian_c> avesse letto l'introduzione, non avrebbe fatto quelle considerazioni
<cristian_c> di certo non ha letto, e i consigli gli sono stati dati abbondamente
<cristian_c> se non li vuole seguire, peggio per lui
<cristian_c> *abbondantemente
<nilberto> comunque ho seguito la procedura e durante l installazione non mi chiede di aggiornare il sistema operativo.... ma solo di affiancarlo o sostituirlo
<jester-> nilberto: è sostituirlo
<nilberto> no perche sostituirlo dice che mi cancella i dati!
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> nuova modalità?
<cristian_c> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 oppure Aggiorna Ubuntu 11.10 a Ubuntu 11.10 a seconda della versione presente su disco.
<nilberto> cristian_c l ho fatto ma mi da solo installa affianco o elimina
<nilberto> ragazzi ho letto ma pensate veramente che sia uno scemo? non fino a questo tempo
<nilberto> punto
<cristian_c> non c'è aggiorna?
<nilberto> no
<nilberto> installa a fianco o elimina
<cristian_c> nilberto, se vuoi collaborare bene, se entri soltanto per fare polemica, puoi accomodarti da solo
<cristian_c> e non è la prima volta oggi
<nilberto> cristian_c io cerco aiuto e voi mi attaccate, se stiamo tutti calmi io sono tranquillissimo
<nilberto> é un ora che mi dite che non leggo, che fa male alla vista, io non ho detto niente
<cristian_c> nilberto, ti si è dato semplicemente le giuste indicazioni
<cristian_c> nilberto, se avessi letto l'introduzione non avresti fatto quelle considerazioni, e se ti fossi documentato sapresti i rischi di installare software esterno
<cristian_c> detto questo, vediamo di capire che succede
<nilberto> cristian_c, va bene ho capito la lezione...possiamo andare avanti? ;)
<cristian_c> sto appunto guardando
<cristian_c> nilberto, posta una schermata del punto in cui sei adesso
<nilberto> non so come fare :S
<cristian_c> !image | nilberto
<ubot-it> nilberto: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nilberto_> http://postimg.org/image/x9btas7qn/93a7bba4/
<cristian_c> nilberto_, ma non avevi la 13.10?
<nilberto_> no, 14.04 aggiornata da 13.10, potrebbe essere quello_
<cristian_c> ah, no, era andrealu
<cristian_c> nilberto_, ah, beh, appunto
<cristian_c> nilberto_, credo sia quello il punto
<cristian_c> nilberto_, se hai visto bene la guida funziona in quel modo
<nilberto_> quindi devo formattare_
<cristian_c> nilberto_, neanche
<cristian_c> o meglio
<cristian_c> nilberto_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<cristian_c> credo che la mancanza dell'opzione Aggiorna dipenda dall'avanzamento
<nilberto_> bene quindi e come formattare
<nilberto_> perche elimina tutti i dati
<nilberto_> ma non c e veramente un modo per pulire sources e ppa installati??
<cristian_c> nilberto_, un modo c'è
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | nilberto_
<ubot-it> nilberto_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> nilberto_, però te lo devi studiare
<cristian_c> perché è un danno fatto dall'utente e normalmente non è necessario
<cristian_c> installando sempre da repository ufficiali
<nilberto_> piu che altro non riesco a capire cos e che non dovevo installare, per non ripetere gli errori
<nilberto_> ora mi salvo i dati e formatto ma poi non so se devo lasciar perdere roba tipo pipelight o sopcast
<ExPBoy> nilberto_: semplicemente niente di esterno ai repo
<ExPBoy> !info pipelight
<nilberto_> pero se mi serve qualche plugin non presente che faccio? non tutto sta sugli ufficiali
<ubot-it> Package pipelight does not exist in trusty
<ExPBoy> allora è a tuo rischio e pericolo
<nilberto_> cioe ad esempio a me serve usare silverlight purtroppo, e non e ufficiale
<ExPBoy> è un pacchetto per windows
<ExPBoy> non per ubuntu
<nilberto_> eh ho capito ma cosi e limitantissimo...lo so mi serve per lavoro purtroppo ne farei volentieri a meno
<ExPBoy> nilberto_: è uno dei limiti di linux
<ExPBoy> poi se tu vuoi usarlo per forza con linux ...
<nilberto_> no piu che altro pensavo che i non ufficiali non dessero tutti questi problemi...che poi in realta il problema e solo con vlc, smplayer funziona perfettamente
<ExPBoy> nilberto_: i ppa esterni danno problemi e se usati noi non diamo supporto
<nilberto_> capisco
<nilberto_> va bene grazie a tutti per l aiuto, buona giornata a tutti
<ExPBoy> altrettanto
<cybernova> pipelight però è presente in una guida ufficiale e quindi il ppa in teoria non dovrebbe creare danni
<cybernova> !pipelight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<cybernova> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<jester-> in teoria
<ExPBoy> in pratica no
<jester-> in pratica non si sa
<cristian_c> jester-, in pratica non lo sa neanche lui
<cristian_c> ne ha installati un botto di ppa
<jester-> si piu ppa che repo
<cristian_c> lol
<nilberto> ciao sempre io, qual'è la riga di comando del terminale per controllare i ppa che ho?
<nilberto> ciao cristian_c
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> nilberto, per vedere se un ppa fa danni , basta che controlli le dipendenze del ppa
<cristian_c> nilberto, i ppa stanno in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nilberto> cristian_c e come si apre?
<cristian_c> nilberto, nel caso ti serva assolutamente un software che non c'è nei repo, invece di aggiungere i ppa, scarica direttamente il pacchetto .deb e vedi se te lo installa
<cristian_c> nilberto, lo vedi in vari modi
<cristian_c> mi devo assentare, scusate
<cristian_c> (telefonata)
<Nastoshka> Salve a tutti. C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare a capire un paio di cose sulle partizioni?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Nastoshka
<ubot-it> Nastoshka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nastoshka> jester grazie del messaggio ma è la prima volta che entro in questo canale. Mi sono affacciato ad Ubuntu da pochissimo e non saprei neanche come porla la domanda. Comunque ho aperto una discussione sul forum
<Nastoshka> si chiama "Luks non implementato, swap e partizioni"
<cristian_c> nilberto, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> è uno dei modi
<jester-> Nastoshka: cosa vuoi sapere
<Nastoshka> vorrei rimuovere la partizione swap per ricrearla ma da gparted non riesco a capire cosa sia cosa
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Nastoshka: pacioccare le partizioni è sempre a rischio e non sempre è possibile, a quale pro la voresti segare e rifare?
<Nastoshka> perché all'avvio non la monta e mi dice che la cifratura LUKS non è implementata
<Nastoshka> mi era stato consigliato di eliminarla e rifarla
<Nastoshka> ma a quanto vedo da gparted c'è solo una partizione ext2 e una estesa con all'interno una logica che prende il 90% del disco
<jester-> Nastoshka: riformattala in swap e poi correggi /etc/fstab di conseguenza cambiando uuid
<jester-> Nastoshka: fai uno shot al desktop con gpated a perto e postalo
<jester-> !imagebin | Nastoshka
<ubot-it> Nastoshka: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nastoshka> jesterjester- eccola qui: http://imagebin.org/316861
<jester-> Nastoshka:che cosa è sda5 crypt luks
<jester-> Nastoshka: hai criptato la home ?
<Nastoshka> sì in fase d'installazione
<jester-> e pure la xtx2 boot
<Nastoshka> quello credo sia il problema
<Nastoshka> all'avvio mi esce un messaggio del tipo xubuntu--vg--swap1 non montata
<jester-> Nastoshka: hai fatto fare la home di quasi un tera e criptare non è una buona idea
<Nastoshka> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> la swap non c'è
<jester-> non so cosa hai fatto
<cristian_c> Nastoshka, ma perché hai fatto tutto sto burdel?
<Nastoshka> cristian_c: me lo domando anch'io lol
<Nastoshka> era la prima volta che installavo ubuntu
<jester-> Nastoshka: va che non succede da solo sto casino
<Nastoshka> jester-: cosa dovrei fare quindi? Reinstallare tutto?
<jester-> Nastoshka: è un casino fatto dopo installato, la estesa normalemnte è sda4
<jester-> li è sda2
<jester-> Nastoshka: da live rifai la tabella dos
<jester-> e seghi tutto
<crjhf> cristian_c, Ciao! Ho letto su lffl che hai trovato una falla in Tor. Eri tu/Era un troll?  :) Che tipo di falla hai trovato?
<jester-> Nastoshka:poi siccomehai un tera se fai occupa tutto il disco viene una fuori di testa
<jester-> Nastoshka: quindi avvia la live e vieni in canel
<cristian_c> cristian_c, va che sei sempre il solito utente che trolla
<cristian_c> non ci vuoel una grande fantasia
<Nastoshka> jester-: come faccio ad avviare da live?
<crjhf> lolwut
<cristian_c> a indivduarti
<jester-> Nastoshka: la live è dvd o usb ubuntu che usi per installare
<jester-> Nastoshka: prova ubuntu e vieni in canale
<Nastoshka> ok, avvio da usb e torno qui
<Nastoshka> a tra poco
<crjhf> nonhocapito. E` la prima volta che scrivo su ubuntu-it, mah
<jester-> crjhf: http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/la-rete-tor-e-finita-sotto-attacco-utenti-non-piu-anonimi/58286/1.html
<crjhf> ouch.
<jester-> solo i boccaloni hanno sempre creduto che un proxy a gratis garantisse
<pareto> jester-: Da me la partizione estesa è sda3. Non va bene?
<crjhf> jester-, ma ci sono in giro exploit che fanno quella roba?
<cybernova> !chat | crjhf
<ubot-it> crjhf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> crjhf: c'è gente che lo fa
<crjhf> {mi sposto sull'altro canale}
<Guest53481> jester-:  Sono Nastoshka
<Guest53481> ora sono da live
<jester-> Gab73: apri gpartede a fai come prima, posta l'immagine
<Guest53481> ok
<jester-> Guest53481: usa https://imgur.com/
<Guest53481> jester-: http://i.imgur.com/o5xhAgh.png
<jester-> Guest53481: menu partiton e new dos table
<jester-> Guest53481: si perde tutto nè?
<Guest53481> i file li ho tutti sugli HD esterni
<jester-> Guest53481: è normale non uefi il pc?
<pareto> jester-: mi leggi?
<Guest53481> si non uefi
<jester-> pareto: se tutto funza va bene ma è segno di pacioccamenti maldestri
<Guest53481> lo so, scusami se ti sto facendo perdere tempo jester-
<jester-> Guest53481: ok crea kla nuova tabella dos che hd torna a default
<Guest53481> da dove la creo?
<jester-> Guest53481: menu partizioni di gprated
<Guest53481> jester-:  intendi New partition table?
<jester-> Guest53481: YESS
<jester-> e poi devi approvare con la V verde nella barra
<Guest53481> ok formattando tutti i dati
<Guest53481> jester-:  tra i vari tipi di partition table seleziono msdos?
<jester-> Guest53481: allora facciamo una / e una home poi la swap di quanto la vuoi la home, per la / 20 giga sono abbondanti
<jester-> Guest53481: si msdos
<pareto> jester-: veramente è il programma di installazione di ubuntu che ha fatto così. Per questo chiedevo.
<Guest53481> la / la faccio tipo ext4?
<jester-> Guest53481: si ext4 20480 mb
<Guest53481> ok fatto
<jester-> Guest53481: la h9ome 250 gb?
<Guest53481> ok ma tieni conto che il tera non mi serve. Ho solo ubuntu sul pc
<jester-> sono 256000 mb
<jester-> Guest53481: ti rimane spazio libero per farne altre
<Guest53481> e a cosa mi servirebbero le altre?
<jester-> ci puoi mettere altro os dati o altro
<Guest53481> a parte la swap per cui vorrei impegnare 1Gb + o -
<Guest53481> ok ok
<jester-> Guest53481: quanta ram hai
<Guest53481> 4 GB
<jester-> creata la 250?
<Guest53481> jester la home che tipo di file system uso? sempre ext4
<Guest53481> ?
<jester-> ext4
<jester-> 256000 mb
<Guest53481> fatta,  anche se leggermente piu grande
<Guest53481> ora ho quasi 600 Gb liberi
<jester-> adesso una swap da 4096
<Guest53481> che file system?
<Guest53481> linux-swap giusto?
<jester-> Guest53481: ricordati che per poter farne altre devi creare una estesa grande quanto lo spaio liber dentro alla quale farai le logiche
<jester-> Guest53481: si lunux-swap
<Guest53481> ok
<Guest53481> quindi ora lo spazio non allocato lo faccio diventare una estesa?
<jester-> Guest53481: clicca l V erde e salva
<jester-> la V verde
<Guest53481> ok clicco
<jester-> Guest53481: la fai quando ti serve la estesa
<Guest53481> ok fatto tutto
<jester-> Guest53481: la regola dos è 4 primarie e basta, oppure 3 primaire + una estesa
<Guest53481> gparted mi dice "All operations successfully completed"
<jester-> Guest53481: chiudi gpartede, vai in installazione e quando arrivi al partizionamento fischia
<Guest53481> e io ora ho 3 primarie (home, / e swap) e una non allocata
<Guest53481> ok installo
<Nastoshka> jester-: sono dal portatile mentre il fisso fa l'installazione. All'inizio mi sta chiedendo se desidero smontare le partizioni esistenti
<Nastoshka> che dico?
<jester-> si
<Nastoshka> Ok grazie
<Nastoshka> Ora mi chiede i tipi di installazione. Cancella e installa Xubuntu, cifra l'installazione di Xubuntu o Usa LVM con l'installazione di Xubuntu
<Nastoshka> oppure Altr per creare e ridimensionare le partizioni
<Nastoshka> *Altro
<Nastoshka> jester-: cosa scelgo?
<jester-> Nastoshka: altro
<Nastoshka> jester-:  e ora siamo arrivati al partizionamento
<jester-> Nastoshka: vedrai sda1 20 gb sda2 250 e sda3 4
<Nastoshka> sì infatti le vedo
<jester-> Nastoshka: vai su sda1 e poi in modifica o cambia che sia
<jester-> Nastoshka: usare ext4
<Nastoshka> punto di mount?
<jester-> formattare scorri la finesrella in alto che ext4 è nascosto
<jester-> Nastoshka: unto mount /
<nikuzza> ciao
<Nastoshka> jester-: fatto, ora cosa faccio con sda2
<Nastoshka> ?
<jester-> Nastoshka: uare ext4 formattare ext4 punto mount /home
<jester-> Nastoshka: la swap se la incula da solo
<jester-> Nastoshka: se ti capita di reinstallare devi avere cura si non FORMATTARE LA home
<jester-> a quello serve avere la home separata
<Nastoshka> jester-: perché? comunque ora a sda2 metto formatta?
<Nastoshka> capito il perchè
<jester-> si adesso è nuova
<Nastoshka> quindi ora la formatto
<jester-> si
<jester-> Nastoshka: piu termina e vai che installa
<Nastoshka> posso procedere con l'installazione? La parte libera la mando a quel paese per ora? :-)
<jester-> Nastoshka: la non allocata sta li, se serve sai come fare
<jester-> Nastoshka: metti che ti salta in mente di installare debian
<jester-> o altro
<Nastoshka> quindi se voglio poi installare un'altra distro linux
<jester-> o di archiviare dati o porni
<Nastoshka> ripeto tutto ma lasciando intatte quelle che abbiamo creato oggi
<Nastoshka> e operando sulla libera
<jester-> Nastoshka: logico
<Nastoshka> grazie
<Nastoshka> mille
<Nastoshka> ora continuo con l'installazione
<jester-> ok
<Nastoshka> jester-: visto che sei stato così disponibile, ne approfitto. Quale altra distro linux potrei installare sullo spazio libero?
<Nastoshka> secondo te
<jester-> Nastoshka: bella domanda, debina mamma di tutte le sistema apt, arch o sua derivata manjaro ultima moda
<jester-> debiané
<Nastoshka> Arch la provai tempo fa da macchina virtuale e mi piacque
<Nastoshka> comunque poi si penserà
<jester-> lo spazio da usare ce l'hai, criterio /  e home separata è sempre uguale
<marbar42> come faccio a mandare un commento su "chiedi "dopo averlo scritto? grazie
<marbar42> dove trovo Quit?
<marbar42> scusate lo sbaglio
<micheg> Buona sera a tutti
<fabride82> ciaoo
<fabride82> buona sera a tutti
<fabride82> cìè qualcuno in linea
<davide1> si
<fabride82> ciao davide
<fabride82> buona sera
<fabride82> spero di non disturbarti
<fabride82> ascolta
<fabride82> siccome sono nuovo in questa comunità
<fabride82> vorrei chiederti una domanda
<fabride82> per postare nuovi messaggi nel forum di ubuntu come bisogna fare?
<fabride82> o posso chiedere a te
<fabride82> ??
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ugone> lol
<fabride82> ok
<fabride82> ci provo
<fabride82> vorrei installare tor in ubuntu 14.04
<fabride82> al momento che lo scarico
<jester-> fabride82: ti devi registrare sul forum per poter postare
<fabride82> poi lo estraggo nella cartella ci sono 4 sotto cartelle di cui poi ho un file chiamato start tor browser
<fabride82> se ci clicco sopra non mi apre tor
<jester-> fabride82: al momento che lo installi ma http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/la-rete-tor-e-finita-sotto-attacco-utenti-non-piu-anonimi/58286/1.html
<fabride82> ho letto questo articolo
<jester-> e fatti passare le paranoie che nessuno fornisce un servizio gratis senza ritorno
<fabride82> quindi esiste un modo per navigare anonimi??
<ugone> fabride82, una curiosità ma vuoi usare tor browser o installare tor?
<ugone> aninimi completamente no
<fabride82> ho provato sia uno che l altro
<jester-> fabride82: fregarsene o vpn a pagamento
<fabride82> vpn??
<ugone> e anche con le vpn c'è da discutere
<jester-> fabride82: tor è sponsorizzato da usnavy e abbiao visto a quale pro
<fabride82> io volevo solo testarlo
<fabride82> ma il punto è questo
<jester-> fabride82: installi la distro e poi testi
<fabride82> distro?
<jester-> =distribusione linux
<fabride82> dove trovo distro??
<fabride82> jester
<jester-> fabride82: metti tor poi vai a tampinare dalle parti di qualche ministero con quelche rootkit e vedi quanto cimettono i caramba a suonarti il campanello
<jester-> fabride82: ubuntu 14.04 è una distro
<jester-> debian è una distro
<fabride82> quindi quale usare
<fabride82> ?
<fabride82> La distro più utilizzata al mondo
<jester-> eh bionda mora rossa o mesciata?
<ugone> fabride82, non ha senso quello che dici
<ugone> non serve usare la distro + utilizzata al mondo
<ugone> ma ha senso usare cio che per te è meglio
<fabride82> infatti ho trovato un articolo che mi dice che è la più utilizzata al mondo
<fabride82> ugone
<fabride82> sono alle prime armi
<fabride82> con linux
<fabride82> ma mi piace un sacco
<cristian_c> fabride82, ma almeno hai provato?
<fabride82> puoi darmi qualche dritta?
<ugone> appunto e perciò sarebbe molto meglio partissi da cose semplici
<fabride82> tipo?
<jester-> invece del tor la vacca che è piu mite lol
<fabride82> lol
<ugone> in assoluto la cosa che ti serve di + ma che tu probabilmente non farai è leggere almeno in parte appunti di informatica libera e imparare ad usare bash
<ugone> se hai almeno un'idea dell'uso del terminale vedrai che la faccenda di tor ti sembrerà molto + semplice
<ugone> cmq non costruire la casa partendo dal tetto
<fabride82> grazie ugone
<ugone> ultima cosa
<fabride82> inizierò presto ad studiarmi bash
<fabride82> dimmi accetto i consigli
<ugone> impiegherai del tempo per cui non aver fretta
<ugone> la fretta ti serve solo per farti dei danni
<fabride82> nono infatti
<fabride82> ugone
<fabride82> oltre alla bash
<fabride82> c' qualcos altro che mi devi dire
<fabride82> sono qui per questo
<ugone> se impari ad usare il terminale il resto viene da se
<fabride82> ugone
<fabride82> come so
<fabride82> cosa mi consigli
<fabride82> di eliminare questa versione di ubunut
<fabride82> ??
<fabride82> cosa mi consigli di installare
<fabride82> ?
<fabride82> come linux?
<fabride82> per principiante?
<ugone> no va benissimo la versione che hai
<ugone> non è importante che versione usi
<fabride82> tu dici meglio imparare ad usarei comandi
<fabride82> nel terminale vero?
<ugone> è come la macchina puoi imparare con qualunque auto
<fabride82> giustissimo
<ugone> poi scegli quella che ti va meglio
<fabride82> hai qualche altra guida da consiglairmi
<fabride82> consigliarmi
<fabride82> ??
<ugone> prima di tutto guarda nelle guide sul sito ubuntu-it
<ugone> e già li hai il 90% di quel che ti serve
<ugone> appunti di informatica libera te l'ho già detto
<ugone> e se leggi anche http://www.pluto.it/ildp/guide/abs.html non ti serve altro per i prossimi 10 anni
<fabride82> grazie ugone
<fabride82> di dv sei?
<ugone> liguria
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<fabride82> io pugliese
<fabride82> è stata sempre la mia passione l informatica
<fabride82> anche se adesso faccio tutt altro
<ziobardi> ho installato samba in ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a trovarlo nella dash
<ziobardi> in software center risulta installato ma non riesco a trovarlo
<jester-> ziobardi: non esiste come programma. è un servizio, installa system-config-samba per configurare
<fabride82> ciao ugone un saluto
<jester-> quello lo trovi sotto appunto voce samba
<ugone> ciao
<fabride82> buona sera a tutti e buon fine settimana
<ziobardi> da software center jester
<jester-> ziobardi: ooh yesss
<jester-> ziobardi: ma anche da temrminale
<ziobardi> tipo apt-get install system-confgi-samba ?
<ziobardi> config
<cristian_c> ziobardi, megli oda software center in molti casi
<cristian_c> *meglio
<ziobardi> allora nulla nemmeno sa terminale
<ziobardi> allora  ho digitato sudo system-config-samba ed è apparsa l' utility
<cristian_c> ziobardi, scusa, ma mica così lo installi
<cristian_c> ziobardi, si vede che era già installato
<cristian_c> ziobardi, stai usando unity?
<ziobardi> si unity
<ziobardi> si era gia installato
<cristian_c> ziobardi, allora basta che lo apri dalla dash
<cristian_c> senza chiamare in causa il terminale
<ziobardi> ma non riuscivo a trovare l utility nella dash
<cristian_c> scrivevi samba
<cristian_c> :P
<ziobardi> nemmeno scrivendo samba
<ziobardi> nella dash
<cristian_c> alloa
<cristian_c> system-config-samba
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<ziobardi> ho provato anche cosi ma nulla
<cristian_c> ziobardi, hai una dash strana allora
<ziobardi> non saprei ora pero so dove trovarlo
<ziobardi> e un modo anomalo
<cristian_c> ?
<ziobardi> nel senso che so come aprire l utility ?
<ziobardi> il problema era configurare samba
<ziobardi> ma senza utility non si poteva fare
<ziobardi> tutto chiaro ?
<ziobardi> grazie e ciao a tutti
<Manuel__> ciao a tutti
<Manuel__> ora ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 lts
<krabador> SALVE
<krabador> senza maiuscolo
<Manuel__> mi potete dire come istallare wine correttamente?? grazie
<Roby70> ciao chi mi aiuta a installare konversation?
<jester-> Manuel__: sudo apt-get install wine
<jester-> Roby70:  sudo apt-get install konversation
<Roby70> stavo partendo da muon softwarw center
<Roby70> e mi dava un errore
<jester-> o cercalo nel moun
<Roby70> mi da errore
<jester-> !info konversation
<ubot-it> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 683 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<jester-> Roby70: apri un terminale
<jester-> Roby70: sudo apt-get update
<Roby70> mi esce la finestra "confirm additional changes
<jester-> ok
<Roby70> fatto da terminale, mi riporta la scritta : Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<krabador> Roby70, chiudi muon
<jester-> Roby70: kde ha quassel di serie e xchat o hexchat non le piu semplici e pratiche
<jester-> non/sono
<Roby70> chiuso
<krabador> Roby70, ripeti il comando che ti ha dato jester-
<krabador> !pastebin | Roby70
<ubot-it> Roby70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manuel__> mi potete dire  come istallare plugin Adobe Flash anche se gia lo ho istallato su ubuntu softwar center e quando apro mozilla mi dice di istarlarlo come posso risolvere ??
<krabador> Roby70, incolla tutto qui, poi, clicca paste, ed incolla qui il link
<krabador> Manuel__, chiudi softwar center
<Roby70> ok ci provo...............
<krabador> Manuel__, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Manuel__> ok e dopo ?
<Manuel__> quando istallo wine mi esce una scermata e dice      Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer      e nn riesco a premere ok.come risolvo grz ??
<jester-> Manuel__: tasto tab per andare su ok
<Roby70> ho mandato gli errori che mi riporta il terminale................
<jester-> Roby70: link alla pagina o come li vedemo?
<Roby70> come faccio?
<jester-> copi url e incolli qui
<jester-> l'indirizzo del browser
<Roby70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935577/
<Roby70> ok?
<Manuel__> <jester-> poi mi esce  Do you accept the EULA license terms? che metto si o no?
<jester-> Roby70: hai chiuso moun?
<jester-> Manuel__: si o non installa
<Roby70> si, deve essersi creato qualche problema tempo fa  quando ho cercato di installare google heart................
<jester-> Roby70: sudo  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Roby70> ti mando l'errore più riccorrente : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935649/
<Manuel__> mi potete dire  come istallare plugin Adobe Flash ?? grz
<Roby70> non prende il commando
<jester-> Roby70: sudo  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  nek terminale
<Roby70> si fatto, ma non risponde
<jester-> <krabador> Manuel__, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> Roby70: è tornato la prompt?
<Roby70> si
<jester-> Roby70: = ha fatto
<jester-> Roby70: sudo apt-get update
<Roby70> ok
<Roby70> sta lavorando....................
<Manuel__> <jester-> wine tutto ok grz
<Roby70> mi dice: "in attesa degli header"
<Roby70> ok, ripartito
<Manuel__> anche se ho istallato  Adobe Flash su chromium mi dice di istallarlo come posso risolvere grz??
<Roby70> ancora errori.............. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935694/
<jester-> Manuel__: dpkg -l | grep flash
<jester-> nel paste
<krabador> Roby70, hai problemi di rete
<Roby70> non credo
<Roby70> in che senso rete? non ho altri computer collegati
<Roby70> e mi da l'impressione che la connessione funzioni bene
<jester-> Roby70: sudo software-properties-kde e cambia server
<Roby70> come cambio server?
<krabador> dalla prima tab, di software-properties-kde
<jester-> è il servee a mignotte, scaricare da-->altro>srotola italia e metti crazy
<Roby70> metto server in italia?
<krabador> italia, e o crazy o garr
<Manuel__> <jester->  dpkg -l | grep flash  che cosa devo fare ?
<jester-> Manuel__: postare le risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Manuel__
<ubot-it> Manuel__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Roby70> mi permette di mettere solo server in italia
<jester-> Roby70: altro
<Roby70> ok
<jester-> Roby70: clicca >accanto a italia
<Roby70> fattom c'è la finestra test dei mirror
<jester-> Roby70: seleziona crazy o garr
<Roby70> non riesco a vedere dove selezionarli
<jester-> Roby70: altro italia la vedi?
<jester-> Roby70: a sinistra di italia c'è >
<jester-> clicca su >
<Roby70> si cio ho cliccato
<Roby70> visto garr
<jester-> Roby70: si è aperta la losta
<jester-> lista
<Roby70> si
<Roby70> visto
<jester-> seleziona un server li
<Roby70> crazy o garr?
<jester-> eh
<Roby70> l'uno vale l'altro?
<jester-> quello che ti suona meglio
<Roby70> crazy
<Roby70> sto ricaricando le iniformazioni
<Roby70> sta lavorando  Installatore sequuenziale QApt
<Roby70> nessun segno............................
<jester-> Roby70: ha finito?
<jester-> che segni vuoi che dia
<Roby70> no, va avanti e indietroma non sembra che trovi qualcosa?
<jester-> avrai la connessione lenta, sei mica da cellofono per caso
<Roby70> dovrebbe aver finito............. è scomparsa la finestra
<jester-> Roby70: sudo apt-get intall konversation
<Roby70>  e sul terminale posso ridigitare
<Roby70> ok
<Roby70> mi riporta "operazione non valida"
<pareto> Roby70: install
<Roby70> ooook
<Roby70> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto konversation
<jester-> Roby70: n finale
<jester->  konversation
<jester-> info  konversation
<jester-> !info  konversation
<ubot-it> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 683 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<Roby70> n finale? che vuol dire?
<jester-> se non lo trova hai cannibalizzato sources.list
<Roby70> cioè?
<jester-> Roby70: sudo apt-get install konversation
<Roby70> no............. impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<pareto> forse non ha attivato universe
<jester-> Roby70: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel paste
<jester-> pareto: eh attivato lo è di default
<Roby70> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935844/
<jester-> Roby70: è a posto, sudo apt-get update
<Roby70> ok
<Roby70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935865/ vedi che mi ha reso.......................
<jester-> Roby70: hai la 13.04 e il supporto è scaduto
<jester-> per quello da i numeri
<Roby70> quindi devo aggiornare?
<jester-> 13.04
<jester-> Raring Ringtail
<jester-> Aprile 2013
<jester-> Gennaio 2014
<jester-> Roby70: o trucchi il souerces.list
<Roby70> l'ultima volta che ho aggiornato mi è andato in tilt il sistema e ho dovuto reinstallare tutto
<jester-> !sourceslist | Roby70 guarda a fondo pagina
<ubot-it> Roby70 guarda a fondo pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Roby70> per quello ultimamente ho ignorato gli aggiornamenti
<Roby70> che devo fare?
<jester-> Roby70: o fai mitodo ripristino con la live 14.04 che la 13.10 è appena scaruta pure issa
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Roby70> ok
<Roby70> do uno sguardo
<Roby70>  comunque provo ad aggiornare direttamente che ne dici?
<jester-> Roby70: passa a 13.10 ma è scaduta pure lei e non avanzerà
<krabador> Roby70, fatti un bel backup, scarica la iso 14.04, fa dvd o penna, e reinstalla
<jester-> non puoi passare direttamente alla 14.04
<Roby70> ok capito
<Roby70> grazie della pazienza
<Roby70> ciao
<manuel___> salve, vorrei istallare LG pc suite come posso farlo?? grz
<krabador> in nessun modo.
<manuel___> ok grz lo stesso
<manuel___> un'altra cosa per mio zio ha windows xp vorrebe mettere ubuntu ha provato con wubi ma nn va come puo fare?
<krabador> !installazione | manuel___
<ubot-it> manuel___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> scarica la iso, fa la pendrive o il dvd, e segue questa.
<krabador> manuel___, se il pc ha 15 anni, lo porta in discarica
<manuel___> no a uno moderno dual core
<manuel___> 2 gb di ram hard disk 250 gb
<manuel___> e che lui ha la versione windows comprata  e a alcuni programmi con licenza che girano li
<manuel___> quindi vorrebbe avere i 2 sistemi operativi
<manuel___> che mi consigli di fare??
<krabador> manuel___, non funzionano i link delle guide d'installazione ?
<krabador> manuel___, chi gli ha consigliato wubi, ha sbagliato alla grande
<krabador> wubi non è piu' sviluppato, e non piu' supportato.
<manuel___> capisco quindi dv mettere il dvd fare l'istallazione a fianco di windows xp
<manuel___> giusto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> manuel___, se il pc è moderno, come dici tu, puoi tranquillamente fare una pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | manuel___
<ubot-it> manuel___: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pareto> krabador: ho visto nel log del canale che sconsigliavi wubi dicendo che non è più sviluppato né supportato. Come mai nel dvd di installazione della 14.04 c'è ancora?
<krabador> pareto, vuoi usare wubi?
<pareto> no. chiedevo come mai lo mettono nell'ultima versione e poi non viene supportato
<pareto> mi sembra una contraddizione
<jester-> pareto c'è ma abbandonato
<pareto> continua a sembrarmi strano che lo mettano in una versione uscita da pochi mesi e poi venga abbandonato. siete sicuri?
<jester-> non è mai andato bene
<pareto> a dire il vero l'ho usato l'anno scorso per provare ubuntu e non ho avuto problemi. comunque sarà senz'altro come dite voi
<jester-> si sminchia spesso
<pareto> non conosco bene l'inglese, ma qui mi pare dica che è un installer supportato ufficialmente: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<pareto> se ho capito male ditelo, non mi offendo
<pareto> jester-: ho detto una scemenza? vedo che tu sei uno di quelli che ne sanno di più
<jester-> pareto: pare lo abbiano ripresto nella 14.04 ma non è consigliabile
<pareto> jester-: capito
<pareto> jester-: perdona la curiosità: quanto tempo ci vuole per diventare esperti come te? da quanti anni usi ubuntu?
<krabador> !chat | pareto
<ubot-it> pareto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> boh ho perso il conto, pacioccavo gia prima di ubuntu
<carlo> ciao
<Guest67755> i
<Guest67755> ciao qualcuno mi aiuta?
<stefy> notte a tutti
<stefy> se e possibile posso chiedere come installare linux e dove scaricarlo
<stefy> volevo registrarmi sul sito ma ce una domanda che non capisco
<stefy> Tipo di calzatura di cui l'Italia ne ha la forma: cosa devo scrivere
<stefy> ?
<jester-> !installazione | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> non serve nessuna iscrizione
<stefy> ok grazzie
<stefy>  provo
<stefy> devo sceglire installazione su macchina wirtuale ?
<jester-> stefy: vuoi fare una magana virtuale?
<stefy> scusatemi non sono esperto
<jester-> o normale installazione dual boot con winz o solo ubuntu
<stefy> io cosa devo scegliere perche la chiavetta usb non c e lo
<jester-> stefy: userai un dvd segui la guida
<stefy> che e winz?
<jester-> windows
<stefy> ok scarico dove dice macchina wirtuale e poi passo su dvd?
<jester-> stefy: e dove lo vedi macchina virtuale
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<stefy> ho fatto pero non me lo fa scaricare io scelgo versione  62 bit clicco sul pulsante  mi dice grazzie di avere scaricato ma non ho scaricato nulla
<jester-> va bè che è tardi
<stefy> no mi ero sbagliato
<jester-> stefy: che pc hai
<stefy> e vecchiotto  pentium 4  3,20
<jester-> stefy: allora serve lubuntu
<stefy> su cera xp
<stefy> non me lo fa scaricare
<jester-> stefy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<jester-> e sfatiamo il mito che linux ti cambia la nonna da 80 con 2 da 40
<jester-> stefy: devi prendere desktop-i386
<stefy> questo lo scarica
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<stefy> e un periodo di cacca ilmio pc sie bruciato
<stefy> cose devo scaricare anche questo
<stefy> ?
<jester-> stefy: questo è quello piu adatto al tuo pc
<stefy> ok
<stefy> grazzie
<jester-> preggo
<stefy> pensavo che era piu facile scaricare
<jester-> cv'è ampia scelta
<stefy> sono bituato con windows mi annodato questo pc e sono dissoccupato ma cera  sun xp con disco piccolo ho installato il veccio disto del portatile che e piu grande ma dovuto formattare  e usavo window 7
<jester-> segui la guida, e scegli poi usa lpintero disco che si arrangia lui
<stefy> ok
<stefy> ma avevo anche il dvd di vista ma non lo legge con questo non so perche?
<jester-> lascia perdere vista
<stefy> x sul portatile di mio fratello funziona lo legge qui no non capisco
<stefy> perche ora uso xp non orriginane volevo provare di non installarloma non potevox mi diceva che non leggeva ildvd
<stefy> non capisco
<jester-> stefy: hai xp installato?
<stefy> va be ora scarico linux mi vuole 2 ore poi lo passo sul dvd
<jester-> lubuntu ci sta su un cd
<stefy> si lunicosistema
<stefy> si 683
<jester-> stefy: allora scegli installa accanto che li hai entrambi in dual boot, xp va prima deframmentato
<jester-> non è mai una buona idea togliere winz
<stefy> ma e un xp non aggiornato  x non ce piu supporto per xp
<stefy> pensa che navigocon internet versione 6 x non posso aggiornarlo
<stefy> e se cerco su internet i driver x pc e sulsito di windows  x aggiornare non mi fa navigare non posso nemmeno instalarre fire fox
<stefy> non vedo lora di installare linux perche mi ha rotto windos
<stefy> ora saluto tutti perche vado a letto sto lavorando alla festa dell unita e stasera ho smesso a mezzanotte sonocotto tengo acceso il pc che sto scaricando buona notte a tutti
<stefy> ti faccio sapere domani pima delle 18 se sono riuscito ad installarlonotte
#ubuntu-it 2014-08-03
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> mi sono accorto di non avere su kubuntu ultima versione il bilanciamento dei canali. Cosa posso insatallare per bilanciare le casse?
<jester-> pac pavucontrol
<jester-> pac: veromix
<pac> jester-: grazie ora provo
<jester-> pac: ma kmix c'è sempre
<pac> jester-: veromix si blocca e kmix mi dà questo pasquale@pasquale:~$ kmix QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<jester-> pac: kde di serie o da ppa
<pac> jester-: scusami cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> pac: se è kde della distro o versione piu recente
<pac> jester-: penso la più recente
<jester-> pac: quind installata per conto suo
<pac> jester-: ho scaricato su chiavetta e installato l'ultima versione
<jester-> pac a me va tutto con quello di serie, prova a chiedere su #kde
<neramarea> 'giorno. è un problema di wine o del programma che sto tentando di lanciare? non capisco... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7940550/
<pac> jester-: grazie ora provo
<jester-> neramarea: non tutto gira con wine
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> prova con sudo
<ExPBoy> pare roba di permessi
<neramarea> a me non gira proprio niente, jester-... mi da questo errore con biclient.exe con qualunque programma...
<ExPBoy> neramarea: meglio usare win al poso di wine
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7940578/ perchè poi riparte così...
<Ubuntino> buongiorno
<neramarea> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: impossibile aprire il file oggetto condiviso: File o directory non esistente
<neramarea> mah...
<jester-> neramarea: per winz usare winz?
<Ubuntino> Domadone della domenca mattina : la pasta termina per cpu quanto influisce sulla temperatura ?
<neramarea> sì, sì, non è grave, jester-... era tanto per capire...
<Ubuntino> 2 o 3 Gradi o di + ?
<jester-> Ubuntino: la pasta termina è pericolosa che fa morire la cpu
<jester-> Ubuntino: quella termica conta molto
<jester-> Ubuntino: come la pasta per la dentiera
<Ubuntino> jester-:  in gradi?
<jester-> Ubuntino: boh ma se non aderisce perfetto con un viecolo termico come la pasta scalda deppiu
<jester-> Ubuntino: a quanto sta
<Ubuntino> jester-:  a che faccio riferimento alla cp0 cpu1 o temperatura corrente?
<jester-> Ubuntino: entra nel dos e controlla a quanto sta, sensors potrebbe dare i numeri del lotto
<Ubuntino> dos?
<Ubuntino> jester-:  volevi dre bios?
<jester-> zizi il bios
<Ubuntino> ok controllo
<Ubuntino> ho appena controllato il bios e non ci sono voci che facciano riferimento alla temperatura della cpu, possibile???
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, posta schermate
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  come, miè un po complicata la cosa :)
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, in che senso?
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ubuntino> come posto le schermate?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> lettura del pensiero
<cristian_c> lol
<Ubuntino> http://postimg.org/gallery/wjd88iok/a12bb28b/ se ho fatto bene :)
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, eh, un po' scarno come bios
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  questo passa il convento :)
<Ubuntino> NON VOGLIO TORNARE WINDOWS :(
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, hai rimosso winz?
<Ubuntino> no ho prob con ubuntu :P
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, allora mica ci torni a winz, è ancora lì :P
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, comunque, abbiamo appurato che le temperature il bios non le mostra
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, (ma a che ti serve guardare le temperature nel bios?)
<jester-> tutti i bios mostrano la temp
<Ubuntino> jester-:  sela trovi nel mio ti offo una pizza :)
<jester-> Ubuntino: vai a palpamento
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  sensors mostra temerature vicino al critico
<jester-> Ubuntino: se tocchi il pc scotta?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, che temperature hai?
<Ubuntino> da ieri non + di tanto, visto che pulito ventolina e dissipatore che erano ricoperti di battufoli di polvere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, che temperature hai in winz?
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  in questo momento siamo a 51 come temperatura corrente e 46 entrambe le cpu
<cristian_c> e in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, su un latptop ci può anche stare
<cristian_c> *laptop
<Ubuntino> ma considera che ho solo solo con firefox aperto
<cristian_c> sopratutto d'estate
<cristian_c> winz quanto ti da?
<Ubuntino> winz non lo uso da anni ormai
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  il punto è un altro
<jester-> Ubuntino: sono temp piu che normali, cpu intel o amd
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  l'origine del male è adobe flash, appena parte qualche applicazione in flash arriviamo anche a90 gradi
<jester-> Ubuntino: e forse il pc ha bisogno di essere a  aperto e soffiato
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  intel
<jester-> Ubuntino: normale che flash scaldi
<jester-> è un sucatore mica da ridere
<Ubuntino> jester-:  fatto ieri  con pazienza da restauratore tolta tutta la polvere con i cotonfiocchi :P
<Ubuntino> jester-:  ma rallenta tutto
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, beh, 90 è molto serio
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Ubuntino: mi sa che il tou hw non sia 100% digeribile
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  considera che la temperatura critica consigliata è 119
<Kaos_One> Ubuntino, provato con l'aria compressa e pennello?
<jester-> Ubuntino: prova acpi=force
<Ubuntino> jester-:  provo con un digestivo?
<jester-> fosse una gnocca non ti preoccuperesti se scalda
<Ubuntino> jester-:  farei sauna NON STP :P
<Ubuntino> acpi=force non da segni
<jester-> Ubuntino: lo devi inserire a mano al boot
<jester-> Ubuntino: al menu tasto e
<jester-> Ubuntino: poi dopo quiet splash lasciando uno spazio scrivi: acpi=force  F10 per partire se funza lo si rende definitivo
<Ubuntino> jester-:  mi è poco chiaro sta storia di acpi=force
<jester-> te falla
<Ubuntino> acpi=force inserirlo dove? non ho capito
<jester-> Ubuntino: al boot lo vedi il menu grub?
<Ubuntino> grub si
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, avvia winz e dimmi le temperature che vedi
<jester-> <jester-> Ubuntino: al menu tasto e
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  non uso winz da anni
<jester-> <jester-> Ubuntino: poi dopo quiet splash lasciando uno spazio scrivi: acpi=force  F10 per partire se funza lo si rende definitivo
<nid> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, eh, ma come facciamo a sapere
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, per questo ti ho domandato di provare
<jester-> cristian_c: o gli mandi la ventola a palla
<cristian_c> jester-, su winz? Naaaa
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  penso che 90 gradi siano da farpensare, no?
<Guest29363> un info ho xp vorrei istallare ubuntu ma senza perdere xp  cm dv fare?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, con flash? sì
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, ma provalo anche su winz, che ti costa?
<jester-> Ubuntino: 90 gradi ti scotteresti toccando lo scatolo
<jester-> mica sensors è affidabile
<Ubuntino> jester-:  fatto sta che tutto inizia a rallentare
<cristian_c> jester-, sul forum un utente , tale pietrotux postò una trollata riguarod il pc che scottava
<cristian_c> *riguardo
<cristian_c> e fece pure riprese video fake
<cristian_c> :P
<jester-> Ubuntino: toccare il pc?
<jester-> sopra sotto
<Kaos_One> cristian_c, addirittura le riprese? ahahhaha
<cybernova> !installazione | Guest29363
<ubot-it> Guest29363: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<angelo__> Buongiorno a tutti vorrei chiedervi,sto scaricando ubuntu e vorrei installarlo da usb,che programma potrei utilizzare per montare l'immagine disco su usb?
<cristian_c> angelo__, sei su winz?
<angelo__> cos'è winz?
<angelo__> ah windows
<angelo__> si ho windows 8.1 :)
<jester-> !usbwin | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<angelo__> ti ringrazio gentilissimo,mi sei stato di aiuto :)
<Guest47482> ciao, dove trovo il file .iso, ?
<ExPBoy> di cosa?
<cristian_c> Guest47482, hai scaricato ubbbuntu?
<Guest47482> ubunto appena scaricato, devo copiare l'immag. su cd per altro pc
<ExPBoy> non copiarla
<cristian_c> Guest47482, sei su winz?
<ExPBoy> devi masterizzare
<Guest47482> ?
<cristian_c> ¿
<Guest47482> ho masterizzato
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> <Guest47482> ubunto appena scaricato, devo copiare l'immag. su cd per altro pc
<Guest47482> o meglio ho torrentato
<ExPBoy> si ok stammi bene
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest47482> dopo il torrent che faccio?
<Guest47482> ho creato la certella, ho zippato, ma poi
<Guest47482> ?
<cristian_c> Guest47482, hai scarricato tutta la iso?
<cristian_c> Guest47482, zippato?
<ExPBoy> lascia perdere
<Guest47482> unzippato
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Guest47482, non va unzippato nulla
<cristian_c> Guest47482, cos'hai unzippato?
<Guest47482> il torrent era ..zip
<cristian_c> Guest47482, non credo proprio
<cristian_c> allora non era ubuntu
<Guest47482> era, dalla pagina ufficiale
<cristian_c> Guest47482, non si scarica nessuno zip
<Guest47482> allora non so che dire
<cristian_c> non ne forniscno
<cristian_c> Guest47482, scarichi il file .iso e poi lo masterizzi direttamente su dvd
<cristian_c> è molto semplice
<Guest47482> dove trovo sto file, please..
<cristian_c> Guest47482, ti ho chiesto se sei su windows
<Guest47482> si
<cristian_c> Guest47482, allora controlla le impostazioni del browser
<ExPBoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<cristian_c> se hai scaricato il file .iso dal browser
<cristian_c> Guest47482, il browser ti dice dove si trovano  i file che scarichi
<Guest47482> ok, sto provando..poi ti dico
<cristian_c> Guest47482, una volta trovato il file .iso
<cristian_c> Guest47482, che dici di aver unzippato ma che poi affermi di non trovare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> delle due l'una
<angelo__> chiedo scusa ho masterizzato l'immagine di ubuntu su usb
<angelo__> quando riavvio il computer
<angelo__> imposto la priorita di boot su 1 usb/dvd 2usb-zip
<angelo__> ma non parte come posso fare?
<manuel_> Salve , dopo aver installato la nuova versione 14.04 lts , mi sono accorto che la connessione wifi è molto lenta. qualcuno mi puo aiutare ??
<cristian_c> angelo__, hai utilizzato usbwin?
<cristian_c> manuel_, solo la wifi o anche quella via cavo?
<angelo__> si si ho utilizzato quella
<cristian_c> angelo__, winz 8.1?
<cristian_c> angelo__, su pc nuovo
<Ubuntino> raga ma è possibile che sensors dia valori sballati ?????
<manuel_> Salve , dopo aver installato la nuova versione 14.04 lts , mi sono accorto che la connessione wifi è molto lenta sopratutto con firefox . qualcuno mi puo aiutare ??
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, io non mi accanirei, dal grub seleziona winz, prendi le tempeorature e torna qui
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> manuel_, solo la wifi o anche quella via cavo?
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  devo installarlo windows, non lo uso su questa macchina
<manuel_>  <cristian_c> solo quella via cavo
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Ubuntino> fatto sta che sensors mi segna 83 gradi e dalla ventolina esce un aria  appena tiepida
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, eppure, prima avevi detto il contrario
<Ubuntino> ieri prima della puliza della ventolina
<cristian_c> <manuel_> Salve , dopo aver installato la nuova versione 14.04 lts , mi sono accorto che la connessione wifi è molto lenta sopratutto con firefox . qualcuno mi puo aiutare ??
<krabador> manuel_, fa uno speedtest
<manuel_> sarebbe? io sono da poco entrato in ubuntu quindi nn so tante cose
<krabador> manuel_, non c'entra niente ubuntu, lo fai da qualsiasi sistema operativo
<krabador> hai da poco iniziato ad usare il pc?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ubuntino, hai rimosso winz?
<cristian_c> <Ubuntino> no ho prob con ubuntu :P
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ubuntino, allora mica ci torni a winz, è ancora lì :P
<Ubuntino> forse non mi faccio capire bene... uso ubuntu da un po e ultimamente notavo che su questo pc quando usavo flash rallentava tutto dopo un po, investigando ho visto temperatura alta della cpu, pulisco la ventolina da accumuli di polvere e l'aria emessa è meno calda , al tatto la temperatura è + bassa ma sensors mi segna cmq  80 gradi di media
<Ubuntino> in flash cmq continuo ad avere prob
<Ubuntino> ma ora non so quanto sia valida al risposta di sensors
<Ubuntino> ho provato anche con un termometro da casa per verificare l'aria calda e arriva appena a 37 gradi
<krabador> Ubuntino, è alta la tempeartura
<krabador> e non la misuri misurando l'aria calda
<Ubuntino> si ma 80 gradi dovevasalire + di 37
<ExPBoy> ma che genere di problemi hai con flash?
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, allora visto che il tuo lenovo g550 è del 2009
<ExPBoy> aah
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, immagino tu stia usando unity
<cristian_c> vero?
<Ubuntino> cristian_c:  gnome
<Ubuntino> shell
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, io non credo sia proprio proprio adatto
<cristian_c> ma se non fai un confronto con win, difficile capire se è quello ad influire
<cristian_c> secondo me, è un po' vecchio per gnome-shell
<cristian_c> e si sa che flash ciuccia tante risorse
<manuel_> <krabador> si da poco ho sto utilizando il pc
<Ubuntino> ok cristian_c  mi metto di santa pazienza reistallo win ( 8 va bene? 0oppure 7 ? ) ed eventualmente cambio distribuzione
<Ubuntino> o meglio DE
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, non è necessario
<ExPBoy> win 8 su un pc del 2009?
<ExPBoy> mha
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, però non ho nulla contro win
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, ma cos'hai contro win?
<krabador> Ubuntino, allora, installa lubuntu, e in firefox / chrome / chromium , installa il flashblock
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, comunque, ti consiglio un ambiente desktop più leggero su un pc di 5 anni fa
<Ubuntino> krabador:  fatto gia
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, c'è anche xubuntu
<cristian_c> più completo
<Ubuntino> raga ok è un pc del 2009  ma parliamo di un Dual Core T4300 2.10 Ghz  a 64 bit con 4 gb di ram
<Ubuntino> cioè ho visto  di peggio in giro
<krabador> Ubuntino, iniziano ad essere configurazioni non piu' tanto una scheggia
<krabador> vista la pesantezza di flash
<cristian_c> Ubuntino, gnome-shell non è fatto per pc con quella configurazione
<cristian_c> anche se è installabile
<cristian_c> ma non rende al meglio
<krabador> Ubuntino, core 2 duo di quel periodo, iniziano a scricchiolare
<Ubuntino> krabador:  e se ti dicessi che ho provato anche con i3 e ho lo stesso problema?
<krabador> Ubuntino, nell'i3 che scheda grafica c'era?
<Ubuntino> sempre intel
<manuel_> <krabador> ho fatto un speed test e mi dice: Download Speed: 7.43 Mbps Upload Speed: 480 kbps
<Ubuntino> parliamo sempre di notebook
<krabador> manuel_, posta il link risultante
<krabador> l'ottieni con il tasto share
<manuel_> come faccio a postare il link qua sopra??
<ExPBoy> copia incolla
<krabador> Ubuntino, carica ubuntu senza effetti grafici abilitati, c'è la sessione apposta in login
<Ubuntino> si la classica, provato gia
<Ubuntino> cmq visto che oggi piallo HD e partiziono  per win  e ubuntu, che distribuzione mi consigliate?
<Mimmo> salve ,ho un problema con adobe flsh lo gia istallato ma nn mi funziona su chromium qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?? grz
<krabador> Ubuntino, lubuntu
<Ubuntino> 14.04 ?
<krabador> si
<Ubuntino> la versione 64 bit esiste si ? :)
<krabador> certo
<Ubuntino> ok metto in download quella
<Ubuntino> poi vi aggiorno :P
<krabador> Mimmo, apri il terminale, scrivi dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> e invio
<Ubuntino> questa questione DEVE essere risolta :D
<Mimmo> mi da questo : mimmo@mimmo-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<krabador> Mimmo, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> e poi  sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<krabador> chiudi chromium
<Mimmo> quando so il comando udo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree mi dice comando nn trovato
<krabador> Mimmo, se copiassi ed incollassi bene
<krabador> non te lo farebbe
<Mimmo> giusto
<Mimmo> <krabador> dopo aver fatto cio deve fare qualcosa altro??
<krabador> hai chiuso chromium?
<Mimmo> si
<krabador> Mimmo, manda un pastebin con i risultati dei comandi
<krabador> !pastebin | Mimmo
<ubot-it> Mimmo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mimmo> <krabador> per sbaglio ho gia chiuso il terminale :(
<krabador> Mimmo, vedi se funziona
<Mimmo> <krabador> mi funziona grazie
<krabador> bene
<Mimmo> <krabador> ho un altro problema ieri mi volevo vedere un film su un dvd originale ma nn mi funzionava
<Mimmo> mi puoi aiutare??
<krabador> Mimmo, hai installato vlc?
<Mimmo> si
<krabador> Mimmo, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Mimmo> gia lo avevo istallato libdvdread4
<krabador> si, ma non è finita
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> dopo di che serve riavvio
<Mimmo> mi dice : mimmo@mimmo-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh --2014-08-03 14:32:59--  http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable//Packages Risoluzione di download.videolan.org (download.videolan.org)... fallito: Nome o servizio sconosciuto. wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "download.videolan.org" Dynamic fetch failed; Falling back to static fetch --2014-08-03 14:33:19--  http://dow
<krabador> Mimmo, non incollare
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<krabador> con il link che ti è stato dato prima
<Mimmo> scusa nn lo sapevo
<Mimmo> e come funziona pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Mimmo
<ubot-it> Mimmo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> postare = incollare
<Mimmo> a Syntax che devo mettere?
<krabador> niente, lascialo stare
<Mimmo> poi faccio paste e mi esce quello che ho scritto poi devo cliccare Download as text ??
<krabador> Mimmo, no
<krabador> Mimmo, lo sai cos'è "l'indirizzo della pagina" ?
<krabador> Mimmo, non ho tutto il giorno
<Mimmo> si
<krabador> Mimmo, da, torna quando hai il link del tuo pastebin
<Mimmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> questo è il link del sito pastebin
<krabador> non il tuo
<krabador> Mimmo, incolla , premi paste, ed incolla qui il link risultante
<Ubuntino> raga con che software controllo la temperatura della cpu sotto windows?
<krabador> Ubuntino, #windows
<Ubuntino> cioè
<krabador> chiedi a loro
<ExPBoy> Ubuntino: qui sei sul canale per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> per assistenza windows vai dove indicato da krabador
<Ubuntino> ok
<ExPBoy> a volte pare che fate apposta a non capire
<krabador> ExPBoy, ah, dammi una mano con pastebin, per Mimmo
<Ubuntino> ExPBoy:  non conosco le regole, sorry
<ExPBoy> Mimmo: sai fare copia e incolla?
<Mimmo> mimmo@mimmo-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh --2014-08-03 14:32:59--  http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable//Packages Risoluzione di download.videolan.org (download.videolan.org)... fallito: Nome o servizio sconosciuto. wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "download.videolan.org" Dynamic fetch failed; Falling back to static fetch --2014-08-03 14:33:19--  http://download.vide
<krabador> Mimmo, non devi incollare qui
<ExPBoy> Mimmo: rispondi per cortesia
<ExPBoy> pare di si
<ExPBoy> allora  leggi qui
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Mimmo, scusami, eh, ma abbi pazienza, cosa non era chiaro di "non incollare" ?
<Mimmo> cosi mi fa
<krabador> Mimmo, se non fai il pastebin
<krabador> te ne puoi andare, ok?
<ExPBoy> Mimmo: sai leggere?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> e 2
<krabador> ExPBoy, sali sali
<ExPBoy> a quanto stiamo?
<ExPBoy> ero assente prima
<ExPBoy> :)
<krabador> eeee guardo il mondo da un obloooooooo' !!!!
<oblo> ehehe
<oblo> ciao krab!
<pdor> ciao qualcunomi sadire perche' l'opzione crea video in homesweethome  3D e' inattivo in  xubuntu 14?
<tony_B> bella raga
<tony_B> sto provando varie versioni per un vecchio I686 con 2gb di ram
<tony_B> forse la 12.2 si è installata ma a fine installazione mi restava il mouse in caricamento
<tony_B> hd, mainboard o processore cotti ?
<tony_B> con windowsxp andava per ore ma poi si incriccava per questo proverei ubuntu
<jester-> tony_B: lubuntu i386
<tony_B> si ecco forse questo è l'unico che si è installato grazie jester
<tony_B> riprovo con esso
<tony_B> posso usare link in chat ?
<jester-> tony_B: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<tony_B> cmq dal sito ufficiale scarico [Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD]
<jester-> tony_B: pc vecio meglio lubuntu
<tony_B> c'è anche la 14.04.1
<tony_B> che ne dite ?
<tony_B> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> eh
<tony_B> ok altro consiglio.. sono con un macbook uso poi unebootin e dalla iso faccio una usb
<tony_B> c'è la pozzo fare ?
<Nekr0file> Ciao...
<jester-> tony_B: non mi pare ci sia uneboot per mac
<jester-> !usb | tony_B
<ubot-it> tony_B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> usa dd
<Nekr0file> ho installato la 14...sul mio tinkpad t61...dopo averlo configurato a puntino se devo trasferire un file su un qualsiasi supporto di massa mi da' errore in scrittura..
<jester-> Nekr0file: devi usare sudo nuatikus
<jester-> Nekr0file: devi usare sudo nuatilus
<Nekr0file> fatto...ma non va...
<Nekr0file> i permessi sono corretti..anche sulle periferiche..
<jester-> Nekr0file: strano
<jester-> Nekr0file: periferiche usb in fat?
<Nekr0file> e una rogna pazzesca...
<Nekr0file> in qualsiasi formato...
<Nekr0file> sapete di qualche bug?
<jester-> usb le scrive da user di solito
<jester-> sudo filemanger scrive cani e porci ma la periferica è montata in rw?
<tony_B> no raga mi son spiegato male, non voglio installare sul mac... devo installare su un vecchio I686 solo che devo farlo con un pennino usb e con un macbook posso creare questo pennino per installare lubuntu
<jester-> tony_B: se leggessi
<tony_B> usa dd
<jester-> <jester-> tony_B: non mi pare ci sia uneboot per mac
<jester-> [16:53:36] <jester-> !usb | tony_B
<jester-> [16:53:36] <ubot-it> tony_B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> [16:53:46] <jester-> usa dd
<jester-> tony_B: la devi fare sul mac la usb o no
<tony_B> si
<tony_B> e sul mac ho la creazione di disco avvio usb ?
<jester-> allora fai con quello
<tony_B> ok provo e ci aggiorno ! gentilissimi !! grazie per l'aiuto
<tony_B> è importante che il pennino usb sia formattato in fat32 forse ?
<jester-> yess
<danny__> Ciao. Sono un novellino ed ho bisogno di una piccola spinta ... Il DVD di istallazione parte, ma dopo un po' lo schermo si oscura. Il software sembra funzionare (sente la tastera) ma non si ve de nulla. Ho una VIA Chrome 9
<jester-> tony_B: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<jester-> danny__: altro ble pc novissimo eh? la vedi la prima schermata al boot della live?
<danny__> Jester: Comprato ieri !! All'inizio si vede il logo e il loader (i puntini) che va. Poi il monitori si spegne (non e' che diventa nero, si spegna proprio)
<jester-> come cazzo fa ad avere un chrome
<danny__> Scherzavo
<jester-> danny__: quando vedi l'omino logo in basso pigia svelto enter che ti appare il menu
<jester-> danny__: F& e setti nomodeset
<jester-> F6
<danny__> Ok. provo. Intanto grazie.
<tony_B> Lubuntu ok 14.04 in installazione
<tony_B> ok era prima ツ
<jester-> danny__: ma poi la vedo dura con la croma e sis
<tony_B> ho sempre voluto provare ubuntu non son mai riuscito ad installarlo
<tony_B> ok serie di scritte ora schermo nero credo riavvio
<tony_B> se la diretta live è un prob ditemelo che smetto
<tony_B> evvai sembra andata
<tony_B> che faccio riavvio ? ho il desktop bello lindo
<jester-> tony_B: faremmo volentieri a meno della chatcronaca
<tony_B> ahahah ok sorry
<jester-> tony_B: come dire che è gia installata?
<jester-> hai pc raffreddato ad azoto liquido?
<danny__> jester-: Ho installato il 12.04 e funziona. Ho il 14.04 su un portatile ancora piu' vecchio e va bene. Mi piaceva aggiornare anche il fisso. Se va, bene altrimenti ... pace.
<tony_B> ah no ecco allora dove sbaglio !!!! io ora ho un desltop che assomiglia ad un sistema operativo installato ma effettivamente ci ha messo pochissimo e su questo desktop mi resta un icona con scritto install lubuntu 14.04.1
<jester-> danny__: provare non costa niente e fa passare il tempo
<tony_B> io ora probabilmente come un pirla riavviavo
<tony_B> invece forse non ho ancora installato nulla ?
<jester-> tony_B: oggià
<tony_B> dai cazzo !
<tony_B> procedo
<danny__> jester-: solo perche' e'agosto ...
<jester-> !installazione | tony_B
<ubot-it> tony_B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<danny__> jester-:  grazie!
<tony_B> no scusate dai cazzo voleva dire (che pirla che sono !!)
<tony_B> mi fermavo sempre prima di iniziare !
<jester-> lol
<jester-> te ne vai appena si spoglia
<Aster_> salve
<tony_B> raga credo di avercela quasi fatta sono al nome computer ...
<Aster_> ho un problema con Ubuntu è la prima volta che installo Linux
<jester-> !qualcuno | Aster_
<ubot-it> Aster_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aster_> In pratica avevo windows 7, ma ho deciso di installare ubuntu. l'ho scaricato dal sito messo su un dvd e l'ho fatto partire dal bios, dicendogli di eliminare windows e di installare solo Ubuntu. Alla fine dell'nstallazione mi ha detto di levare il dvd e di riavviare. il problema è che dopo il riavvio lo schermo rimane nero con un trattino in alto a sinistra che lampeggia. cosa può essere?
<jester-> Aster_: pc con efi?
<Aster_> scusami non me ne intendo molto. cosa è l'eri?
<Aster_> efi
<jester-> pessima idea segare winz, mo sei a piedi
<jester-> Aster_: è il tipo di settore boot, hai un solo hd?
<Aster_> ho due hard disk uno dove tengo le mie cose da 500gb e uno dove installo il sistema operaivo da 1tb
<jester-> Aster_: ecco allora prova a cambiare la sequenza di boot nel bios e a far partire l'altro
<Aster_> lui infatti di base mi selezionava di intsallarlo su quello da 500gb
<jester-> facile che grub sia installato su quello che non parte
<Aster_> Ok grazie mille Jester, appena posso provo a cambiare la sequenza speriamo che così funzioni
<jester-> Aster_: se il pc da tasto Fx ha menu di boot fai prima
<tony_B> non ci credo ! vi ringrazio ! installazione terminata riavvio
<tony_B> thanks
<queequeg> ragazzi radiotray non legge le web radio il cui indirizzo termina con *.pls tipo : http://somafm.com/beatblender.pls ho provato a installare tutti i codec possibili e immaginabili ma niente, ma credo che non sia connesso a qualche codec non installato perchè con vlc la radio si sente mentre con radiotray no!!! eppure il sito riporta che radiotray (riporto fedelmente) "supports PLS playlist format (Shoutcast/Icecast)". come mai???
<jester-> !info radiotray
<ubot-it> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 788 kB
<jester-> sarà buggato
<queequeg> in che senso jester- ???
<queequeg> dovrei riavviarlo?
<queequeg> già fatto  ma niente continua a non funzionare
<jester-> queequeg: che ha qualche difetto
<jester-> bug = buco nella programmazione o compilazione
<jester-> senza bug che linux sarebbeé
<Gian_> Ciao non riesco a collegare il mio notebook al cellulare con funzione router, viene vista dal network manager ma non si collega
<jester-> Gian_: via usb?
<jester-> hotpot?
<Gian_> Via USB non so, non ho il cavetto, prima di aggiornare alla 14.04 andava
<aster_> ciao ragazzi, ho scritto poco fa con Jaster
<jester-> Gian_: eh come lo colleghi la pc
<Gian_> Con funzione hotspot dal Cell
<jester-> Gian_: il cavetto è quello che usi col caricatore
<aster_> Per quanto riguarda il problema che dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu e dopo il riavvio rimane la schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante.
<jester-> Gian_: nm lo vede?
<krabador> Gian_, abilita tethering wifi, va a controllare nelle impostazioni del tethering , la password, la inserisci alla richiesta della stessa in network manager quando cerchi di connetterti
<Gian_> Lo vede ma non si collega, ho anche provato a togliere la protezione ma niente da fare
<jester-> Gian_: se fai collega che succede
<jester-> ti chiede la pass?
<nikuzza> ciao
<Gian_> Si
<Gian_> Si mi chiede la password
<Gian_> Scusa la lentezza ma sto scrivendo con un cellulare
<jester-> Gian_: la pass dovrebbe stabilirla il cellofono, hai preso nota?
<krabador> Gian_, allora, cosa non è chiaro di "va a controllare nelle impostazioni del tethering , la password" ?
<Gian_> Si, lo so, quando metto la psw flippa e non si collega
<jester-> Gian_: usa il cavo, staccalo dal cariccattorre
<krabador> se non va, infatti, fa il tethering usb
<Kaos_One> Gian_, controlla nel cellulare se vi è un controllo per l'accesso al tethering e nel caso disattivalo
<Gian_> Il thetering usb non me lo fa attivare, rimane in grigietto
<krabador> Gian_, che smartphone, e che sistema
<Giatty> Buonasera a tutti del canale
<Gian_> Majestic Zeus, il problema è che non riesco neanche con un iPhone 4s
<Giatty> ho appena installato Ubuntu 14.04, posso chiedervi aiuto visto che sono un nabbone?
<Giatty> ho un samsung RC530 con scheda video inegrata intel ed una scheda video Nvidia 540TM, tecnologia optimus come posso fare per farla riconoscere al sistema??
<jester-> !chiedi | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Giatty: devi intallare bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> o nvidia-bumblebee che sia
<Giatty> da dove lo scarico?
<jester-> Giatty: dal sofware center
<Giatty> domanda da nabbo, fa tutto luI??
<jester-> nei repo c'è un tir e rimorchio di roba
<jester-> Giatty: lo cerchi, pigi installa el se rangia lu
<Giatty> Grazie
<Giatty> Adesso ci provo spero che mi riconosca la scheda video, un ultima cosa, noto che il mio puntatore del mouse ha una sorta di refresch, è dovuta alla grafica integrata??
<cristian_c> Giatty, jester è uscito
<Giatty> qualcun altro che può rispondermi?
<cristian_c> Giatty, mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> che grafica?
<Giatty> fai conto che ha delle micro pulsazioni
<cristian_c> però non ho capito il nesso con la grafica integrata
<cristian_c> di quale grafica parli?
<Giatty> faccio un esempio, se adesso clicco nella barra per scrivere, il puntatore pulsa, se poi clicco al di fuori ti tale spazio in un punto qualsiasi del monitor smatte
<Giatty> smette
<cristian_c> Giatty, è il cursore
<Giatty> si è il cursore
<cristian_c> delle caselle di testo, è nomale, è sempre stato così
<cristian_c> *normale
<Giatty> ho capito allora grazie provo a scaricare bumblee
<cristian_c> Giatty, tutti le principali applicazioni si installato da software center
<cristian_c> Giatty, diciamo una sorta di google play o app-store
<Giatty> non trovo bumblee nel software center
<cristian_c> !info bumblebee
<ubot-it> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB
<cristian_c> !info nvidia-prime
<ubot-it> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 86 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> !info bumblebee-nvidia
<ubot-it> bumblebee-nvidia (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 38 kB
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | Giatty
<ubot-it> Giatty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<aster_> ragazzi cè qualcuno che può autarmi
<aster_> ?
<Gian_> Ciao, riguardo il mio problema, neanche nautilus vede la memoria del telefono
<cristian_c> Gian_, quale telefono?
<Gian_> Avevo scritto prima un majestic Zeus android, se collego un iPhone 4s è lo stesso
<cristian_c> Gian_, sono due oggetti diversi
<cristian_c> che fungono in modo leggermente diverso
<cristian_c> quindi, un problema per volta
<Gian_> Per questo li ho elencati xchè n'è uno e n'è l'altro vengono visti dal sistema
<Gian_> Mi sa che è un bug della vers. 14.04
<akis24> sera
<Eagle2> sera
<Eagle2> sera gente
<Eagle2> ho un problema col pc fisso, di cui non riesco a capire perchè non funziona la scheda pci card wifi, ho googlato un po, non riesco atrovare niente!!!!!!!
<Eagle2> trovo solo driver per windows
<Eagle2> la scheda è questa: http://www.wireless-driver.com/it/gigaset-pci-card-54-windows-drivers-utility/
<Bibiro> Ciao a tutti
<Giatty> Sera a tutti, problema per far riconoscere la mia scheda video Nvidia 540M a ubuntu, ho scaricato Nvidia X Server ma non capisco come funziona
<Giatty> Nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi per favore??
<Kaos_One> Giatty, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Giatty> questa è la mia situazione: http://i59.tinypic.com/2m5l6dh.png
<Giatty> ma non so cosa fare
<Kaos_One> in effetti hai diverse opzioni :/ di solito è consigliato utilizzare i driver proprietari quando presenti però non saprei quale usare xD ti consiglio di attendere la risposta di uno più esperto.. nel caso i driver hanno effetto dopo il riavvio e comunque ti riconosce la scheda video :)
<AriesDark89> Ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> Scusate ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione per intramfs
<AriesDark89> non si accende più e premetto che ho provato le guide ma sono tutte del 2008
<AriesDark89> Qualcuno mi può
<AriesDark89> Aiutare
<AriesDark89> Please????
<loverdrive>  Ciao. Mi ricordo che c'era un comando per vedere quali moduli un kernel sta usando in quel momento. Voi vi ricordate per caso come si va?
<Giatty> Devo disinstallare google earth in quanto non mi funziona, lo vedo presente nel " cerca nel computer " ma non nei programmi installati, allora vado a terminale, digito  sudo apt-get remove google earth, mi chiede la password ma non mi fa digitare niente
<Kaos_One> la password non viene mai mostrata a video se è questa la domanda
<Giatty> hai ragione, ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Giatty> non capisco se è installato o meno
<Giatty> scusatemi ma è il mio primo giorno da  utilizzatore di ubuntu
<Giatty> Il terminale mi dice questo: giatty@FG:~$ sudo apt-get remove Google Earth Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto Google E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto Earth giatty@FG:~$
<Giatty> Nessuno mi risponde per favore??
<Kaos_One> al momento non sono su ubuntu e non ho provato con google ma faccio una ricerca veloce
<Kaos_One> sudo apt-get --purge remove googleearth prova
<Giatty> Io ho un sistema a 64 bit e ho istallato quello a 32 in quanto quello a 64 non è mai partito ovvero non compariva la scritta installa, mentre per il 32 si, ma non è mai partito
<Giatty> Niente da fare
<Kaos_One> sudo apt-get purge google-earth-stable
<Kaos_One> quello era il pacchetto vecchio questo forse è quello di adesso
<Giatty> giatty@FG:~$ sudo apt-get purge google-earth-stable Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   alien at debugedit lib32z1 librpmbuild3 librpmsign1 libsigsegv2   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic lsb-core lsb-security m4   ncurses-term pax rpm Usare "apt-get au
<Giatty> Sembra che sia sparito finalmente
<Kaos_One> ;)
<Giatty> però peccato che non posso installarlo, qualcuno sa come si fa??
<Giatty> Grazie intanto Kaos
<Kaos_One> di niente
<Kaos_One> non l'ho provato quindi non saprei dirti
<aiutograzie> salve a tutti. ho bisogno di un aiuto. ho appena installato una versione di xubuntu. ma ho 2 problemi: 1° non riesco a leggere i dvd. ne ho inserito uno originale, ma niente! 2° ho una chiavetta usb, l'ho inserita... ma non parte. con windows faceva tutto in automatico, mi installava un programma per utilizzarla. ma adesso niente. chi può aiutarmi per favore? grazie!
<aiutograzie> la chiavetta è per connettermi ad internet!
<jester-> aiutograzie: installa xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> aiutograzie: se la key non è linux compatibile la vedo dura
<aiutograzie> 1° potresti avere, cortesemente, la apzienza di spiegarmi passo passo i passaggi da fare, per quanto riguarda la questione dvd. non sono bravo! 2° ora controllo il modello della chiavetta e ti dico se è compatibile
<jester-> aiutograzie: apri un terminale
<aiutograzie> ok
<aiutograzie> fatto
<jester-> aiutograzie: sudo apt-get install  xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> lo potresti fare anche da installa rimuovi programmi
<aiutograzie> sta configurando
<jester-> aiutograzie: chiavetta marca?
<aiutograzie> adesso si è bloccato. è apparsa una schermata blu con scritto "configurazione in corso di ttf-mscrofonts-installer... mi dice di leggere una cosa e poi sotto ok. ma non va più avanti. digito invio e rimane bloccato
<jester-> aiutograzie: sudo apt-get install vlc
<aiutograzie> la chiavetta è uba huawei e1550. è brandizzata wind
<jester-> aiutograzie: devi autorizzare la licenza, vai su ok con tab
<aiutograzie> ah ok. non capivo come selezionare. ho accettato
<aiutograzie> ha finito
<aiutograzie> devo fare altro?
<jester-> aiutograzie: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jester-> aiutograzie: l'icona di rete nella barra in alto c'è?
<aiutograzie> in questo momento sono collegato in wifi. quando inserisco la chiavetta non ho alcuna risposta
<aiutograzie> mentre su windows mi chiedeva di installare un programma. che poi era il software che mi permetteva di gestire la chiavetta, e quindi la sim
<jester-> aiutograzie: eh mica ti parla, se clicchi l'icona di rete la vede?
<aiutograzie_> scusa jester
<aiutograzie_> si è disconnesso
<jester-> aiutograzie:  se clicchi l'icona di rete la vede?
<aiutograzie_> allora. riguardo vlc, ha terminato di scaricare il pacchetto
<aiutograzie_> si. la vede. ho cliccato, mi ha chiesto di configurarla, l'ho configurata... e adesso è presente nell'elenco reti. ma se clicco, non mi fa connettere
<jester-> aiutograzie_: il dvd aprilo con vlc
<jester-> aiutograzie_: hai tolto la pass dalla sim?
<jester-> infilala nel cellofono e togli la pass
<jester-> detta pin
<aiutograzie_> lo stesso non riesco
<aiutograzie_> ad aprirlo con vlc
<jester-> aiutograzie_: prova altro dvd
<aiutograzie_> la chiavetta la legge
<aiutograzie_> alla fine era una cavolata. la sim era inserita male!
<aiutograzie_> mentre il problema del dvd persiste!
<jester-> aiutograzie_: spe
<jester-> aiutograzie_: 14.04?
<aiutograzie_> mi pare la 12
<aiutograzie_> ma non ne sono sicuro
<jester-> aiutograzie_: lsb_release -r
<aiutograzie_> 12.04
<aiutograzie_> confermo
<jester-> aiutograzie_: prova sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<jester-> è vecchia la 12
<aiutograzie_> mi dice che già ho la versione più recente
<jester-> aiutograzie_: 32 o 64 bit
<jester-> sa di dvd strano o farlocco
<aiutograzie_> l'os è a 32bit
<jester-> sicuro?
<aiutograzie_> si
<jester-> getconf LONG_BIT
<aiutograzie_> 32!
<jester-> aiutograzie_: wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/libdvdcss2_1.2.13-0_i386.deb
<aiutograzie_> devo inserire tutto questo nel terminal?
<jester-> aiutograzie_: sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.13-0_i386.deb
<jester-> certo e dove se no
<jester-> fai un copia incolla
<aiutograzie_> ok fatto
<aiutograzie_> fatto tutto
<jester-> ha oreso?
<jester-> ok prova adesso
<jester-> aiutograzie_:sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4
<aiutograzie_> allora. il dvd è partito. si sente e si vede. quest'ultimo comando che mi hai dato che devo inserirlo comunque, o non c'è bisogno?
<aiutograzie_> allora. il dvd è partito. si sente e si vede. quest'ultimo comando che mi hai dato devo inserirlo comunque, o non c'è bisogno?
<jester-> se va no
<aiutograzie_> lo inserisco comunque, per completezza, che dici?
<jester-> dovrebbe gia esserci
<jester-> lo hanno messo i restricted
<aiutograzie_> grazie mille jester! sei stato gentilissimo!
<aiutograzie_> una cosa. ho uscito il dvd, per vedere se, una volta che vlc funziona, la lettura del dvd parte in automatico, oppure devo rifarla manualmente come in precedenza. solo che c'è un piccolo problema... stranamente non legge più il dvd. ma proprio il pc, non ne segnala la presenza. è normale? non credo!
<jester-> aiutograzie_: riavvia
<aiutograzie_> il pc dici?
<jester-> e
<aiutograzie_> ok
<aiutograzie> tutto ok jester. parte. e parte in automatico anche il media player che c'è di serie! adesso funziona! neanche c'è bisogno di usare vlc
<aiutograzie> grazie mille! un abbraccio. buonanotte!
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-27
<arthemis05> salve
<arthemis05> ho un problema con la mia scheda audio
<arthemis05> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<arthemis05> ?
<glpiana> ola
<paolazzo> Buongiorno a tutti! vorrei avere un consiglio: ho un vecchio notebook, un hp pavilion dv6000, processore amd dualcore 64bit, scheda video nvidia, ram 1 gb, e vorrei affiancare in dual boot ubuntu. che versione è più indicata per questo notebook un pò datato?
<glpiana> paolazzo, lubuntu, xubuntu o ubuntu mate (quest'ultima disponibile solo le metti l'ultima versione uscita, 15.04)
<paolazzo> benissimo! grazie mille!
<gigirock> glpiana, 6scarso
<glpiana> lol
<gigirock> glpiana, sai quel problema del programma che non generava out su stdout ?
<glpiana> gigirock, parliamone su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest27761> buondì, ho installato xubuntu e sui driver aggiuntivi mi dice che il broadcom "questo dispositivo non funziona" devo cliccare  sul driver e installarlo o è proprio l'hardware che e rotto?
<glpiana> Guest27761, clicca sul driver
<Guest27761> ok grazie
<Guest27761> c'è scritto in uso driver wireless etc. vuol dire che è già installato o devo selezionarlo e " applica modifiche"?
<glpiana> Guest27761, se non hai già applicato, applica le modifiche. poi apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod                  e posta quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest27761
<ubot-it> Guest27761: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest27761> ok
<Guest27761> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947257/
<Guest27761> mi si è aperta una finestra di segnalazione " ubuntu ha riscontrato un problema"
<glpiana> Guest27761, fa nulla, per ora. nel terminale scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Guest27761> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Guest27761> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<glpiana> !paste | Guest27761
<ubot-it> Guest27761: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest27761> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947278/
<glpiana> Guest27761, metti su pastebin l'output di: lspci
<Guest27761> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947284/
<glpiana> Guest27761, oki, prova a riavviare il pc
<Guest27761> a presto grazie
<Guest27761> rieccomi, riavviato ma non funzia
<glpiana> Guest27761, vediamo perchè non va. nel terminale scrivi: rfkill list
<Guest27761> nessun risultato
<glpiana> Guest27761, sudo iwlist scan
<Guest27761> come prima don't support scanning
<glpiana> Guest27761, riapri il gestore dei driver
<Guest27761> nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<glpiana> Guest27761, chiudi e torna nel terminale
<glpiana> Guest27761, scrivi: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<glpiana> copi ale ultime 10 o 20 righe su pastebin
<Guest27761> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11947344/
<glpiana> Guest27761, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest27761> fatto devo postare?
<glpiana> Guest27761, no, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Guest27761> sta  lavorando...poi
<glpiana> Guest27761, dimmi quando termina
<Guest27761> ora
<glpiana> Guest27761, sudo modprobe b43
<Guest27761> sembra bloccato??
<glpiana> Guest27761, non capisco cosa tu mi stia chiedendo
<Guest27761> il terminale non ha risposto e sembra bloccato
<glpiana> non ti ha restituito il prompt?
<Guest27761> si ma non con la riga "utente@utente etc
<glpiana> allora non ti ha restituito il prompt
<glpiana> Guest27761, premi ctrl+c
<Guest27761> è andato a capo e basta
<glpiana> poir riavvia il pc
<Guest27761> ora funziona, grazie 1000, ma nel riavvio il pc nn si spegneva più si era piantato e al riavvio mi ha dato una schermata minacciosa tipo "kernel panic not sincing"
<glpiana> se poi si è avviato dovrebbe essere a posto. prova ancora un riavvio
<Guest27761> va bene
<Guest27761> riavvio anche più veloce del solito, tutto ok, ancora 1000 grazie, ti offro uno spritz virtuale: cin cin alla salute :-))
<glpiana> :)
<Guest27761> salute a tutti e grazie a xubuntu mi ha fatto funzionare un pc anziano che non potevo più usare
<MoL0ToV> possibile che non esista una versione per android o ipad di libreoffice? che scazzo
<glpiana> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Il> Buongiorno a tutti
<Guest87418> Buongiorno a tutti
<Guest87418> Ho una domanda particolare, c'è qualcuno?
<MirkoP> C'è nessuno?
<ykir> ciao
<MirkoP> ciao
<glpiana> !nessuno | MirkoP
<ubot-it> MirkoP: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<MirkoP> Ho recentemente acquistato un PC con un HD da 500GB, completamente dedicato a Win 8.1, non si poteva fare diversamente. Formattare e reinstallare significa perdere la garanzia. Qual è il miglior software x rimodulare le partizioni e liberare 50GB x Ubuntu senza fare danni? Grazie.
<glpiana> MirkoP, il software per ridimensionare le partizioni è presente nel media di installazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> !partizionamento | MirkoP
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !gparted | MirkoP
<ubot-it> MirkoP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> !installazione | MirkoP
<ubot-it> MirkoP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MirkoP> Si tratta di un'operazione delicata, cioè 'sottrarre' 50GB alla partizione di Win già definita, e farli diventare di nuovo spazio non partizionato. Poi inizia il lavoro di Ubuntu.
<glpiana> sì, grazie per avermelo spiegato
<MirkoP> Il tool presente in Ubuntu può fare questo?
<ExPBoy> MirkoP, ma hai letto le guide?
<MirkoP> No le hanno postate 30 secondi fa
<ExPBoy> bene leggile
<MirkoP> Sono venuto a chiedere perché non so, se vi innervosisce me ne vado
<glpiana> O.o
<ExPBoy> MirkoP, no forse hai male interpretato
<ExPBoy> la risposta alla tua domanda è nelle guide postate
<ExPBoy> sarebbe inutile e lungo copiarti la guida qui passo passo
<MirkoP> ho fatto copia incolla e salvato in un file txt x precauzione, ora vado a leggere tutto
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> MirkoP, prima comunque fatti un backup dei tuoi dati e crea se puoi dei dischi di ripristino per windows
<glpiana> !uefi | MirkoP leggi anche questa visto che hai windows 8.1
<ubot-it> MirkoP leggi anche questa visto che hai windows 8.1: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MirkoP> il ripristino di Win non è tecnicamente difficile, ma con queste formule di oggi come ti muovi perdi la garanzia...
<MirkoP> cmq sono sicuro che in quei link c'è scritto tutto
<MirkoP> grazie di tutto..
<MirkoP> Ciao
<moz> join #latex
<ExPBoy> ?
<infuriata> ma è possibile che installando ubuntu si siano stati formattati tutti gli HD?
<glpiana> infuriata, solo se in fase di installazione hai fatto formattare tutti i dischi. ma se hai più di un disco fisico devi averci messo del tuo
<infuriata> gli ho detto di non installarlo affiancandolo al preesistente os
<glpiana> quindi gli hai detto di usare l'intero disco
<infuriata> si
<Carlin0> ...
<gigirock> e lui da buon computer ha eseguito
<glpiana> e avrai letto nelle note che tutto quanto presente sul disco sarebbe stato eliminato e quindi perso
<infuriata> ma di dischi ne ho 2 distinti e separati
<glpiana> infuriata, quindi TU hai scelto di formattare interamente il disco
<infuriata> quello del sistema si
<glpiana> infuriata, da solo il software di installazione non tocca dischi diversi
<infuriata> lo immaginavo
<glpiana> infuriata, sei sicuro che il secondo disco sia stato formattato?
<infuriata> no
<infuriata> ma non lo vede
<glpiana> infuriata, vediamo insieme. apri un terminale
<glpiana> infuriata, scrivi: sudo parted -l
<glpiana> !paste | infuriata
<ubot-it> infuriata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<infuriata> aspetta
<infuriata> sto avviando
<glpiana> infuriata, collegati con quello allora
<infuriata> ok
<ykir> ciao a tutti, sono abbastanza nuovo di irc quindi perdonatemi mie "niubbaggini"; avrei un problema con Lubuntu Software Center, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<glpiana> ykir, esponi il problema
<gigirock> !domanda | ykir
<ubot-it> ykir: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ykir> Ok va bene :) Praticamente vorrei provare a installare Mudlet che è nella sezione giochi, solo che una volta che ho cliccato su Aggiungi al carrello, vado su Carrello App (a cui è spuntato (1)) ma li non compare nulla, non mi compaiono i file da scaricare e successivamente installare. E' la prima volta che mi si presenta questo problema, con altri programmi funziona tutto bene
<gigirock> !info mudlet
<ubot-it> mudlet (source: mudlet): Graphical MUD client with fast lua scripting support. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.1-2 (vivid), package size 3075 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<glpiana> mudlet - client MUD grafico con gestione veloce di script Lua
<gigirock> ykir, ma perche' metti nel carrello e' a pagamento ?
<ykir> gigirock, no non lo è, ma anche con programmi free la procedura è la stessa
<Carlin0> ykir, nel terminale sudo apt install mudlet
<glpiana> ykir, spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ykir, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<ykir> ok grazie mille, chiedo scusa per l'errore mio
<glpiana> non c'è problema
<boot> salve, quando tolgo le cuffie l'audio non si sente più,e da terminale alsamixer mi da sempre che "speaker" sono in mute... da cosa dpende?
<krabador> boot, apri un terminale, scrivi aplay -l
<boot> ok
<krabador> fa il pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | boot
<ubot-it> boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<boot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11948603/
<boot> ora speaker si trova al max cmq
<boot> ma nn sento nulla da vlc
<krabador> boot, controlla l'uscita di vlc
<krabador> boot, quale ubuntu?
<boot> 14.04
<Carlin0> boot, me è inutile che sia al max se poi sono mute
<boot> si era giusto per informarti
<boot> ;)
<krabador> probabilmente il driver non gestisce il real time cuffie/speaker all'inserimento/disinserimeno
<krabador> boot, se togli il mute funziona?
<boot> il dispositivo audio è: audio interno analogico ma c'è anche un'altra voce
<boot> no
<boot> :/
<boot> cambiando questa voce non cambia nulla nel risultato
<krabador> boot, allora, quando accendi e non hai le cuffie inserite, fai partire qualcosa, non c'è mute da nessuna parte ed i volumi son giusti, si sente?
<boot> non sento nulla..di solito negli ultimi gg per provare premo il volume dai tasti della tastiera che fanno il suono classico.... ma nulla
<boot> provo anche "suono di prova" da Audio
<boot> nada
<krabador> ed è una cosa che si è presentata da un certo momento in poi?
<boot> si...
<krabador> da quando ?
<boot> una sett
<krabador> boot, allora, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<boot> ok
<boot> ino ordine?
<Carlin0> ovvio
<boot> ;)
<krabador> in ordine , il secondo genererà un link , incollalo ui
<krabador> qui
<boot> scusa se ti chiedo, ma su alsamixer, automute è enabled e credo non debba esserlo, mi confermi?
<krabador> disabilitato
<krabador> *lo
<boot> ok
<boot> sento l'audio ....
<boot> ma la cosa mi spiazza... non ho mai toccato nulla su alsamixer
<krabador> fai le prove di rito
<krabador> cuffie, speaker
<boot> ok senti... il secondo post che mi hai dato non mi ha dato ancora nulla cmq
<boot> ci mette qualche secondo?
<krabador> io non ti ho dato nessun post, ma un comando
<boot> sorry errore da dilettante.. ora mi ha postato un http
<boot> eccolo
<boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11948635/
<krabador> ma quanti bei ppa
<boot> :D
<boot> sembra grottesco ma mi servono
<krabador> boot, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<boot> eh eh eh eh
<krabador> già, "non uscire di casa senza"
<boot> sembrano cavolate ma ho solo, e dico solo programmi che mi servono sul portatile.nulla di più
<boot> ahahahaha
<krabador> non lo sembra, è grottesco. Se va offline uno, e lo fanno, tanti saluti agli aggiornamenti di sistema
<boot> si si.. è vero, ma non sono programmi insostituibili..trovo sempre la relativa
<boot> cmq il comando boot, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit  lo dgt su terminale?
<krabador> si boot
<boot> ok
<boot> krabador, comando non trovato
<boot> asp
<boot> avevo aggiunto pure il mio nick :D
<boot> bash: cat/etc/apt/sources.list.d: File o directory non esistente
<boot> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> boot, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> boot, errore mio
<boot> ;)
<Carlin0> boot, picchialo
<boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11948651/
<boot> ahahah sia mai
<boot> siete dei guru per me
<Carlin0> quanta robbaccia
<krabador> beh, boot con tutta quella roba, oltre io a farmi il segno della croce, ti do un in bocca al lupo grandissimo
<boot> di la verità che lo fai per scrutare le mie robbacce e farti delle grosse risate ;) ahah
<boot> ahahahah
<boot> ok ok... sono uno smanettone
<boot> lo ammetto
<krabador> boot, beh, lo saresti se compilassi cose
<krabador> non pressando ppa in un sistema
<boot> ma se non fosse per gente come me non esistereste :P
<krabador> boot, e ti invito a prendere questa prospettiva
<boot> con rispetto parlando ovvio
<krabador> boot, esattamente al contrari o
<boot> ahah erailarità krabador
<krabador> esistiamo per fare assistenza, non per far presente a gente come te , che prende a martellate il sistema a
<krabador> la mia no
<krabador> boot, adesso funziona l'audio
<boot> si, sento anche i rumori chat
 * krabador cerca di togliere il martello dalle mani di boot 
<motz> ma in ubuntu il comando ctrl + alt + f6 non apre una shell di dos a tutto schermo (come nelle altre distro linux) ?
<boot> krabador come posso evitare che faccia lo stesso scherzo
<krabador> motz, non è dos
<krabador> boot, controlla di tanto in tanto l'automute
<Carlin0> boot, oddio qualche ppa salvabile c'è anche chrome virtualbox e medibuntu forse ... ma tutto il resto è proprio munnezza
<krabador> ma non dovresti avere problemi. possono cambiare le carte in tavola , purtroppo, con l'audio, con gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<krabador> medibuntu non funziona piu'
<motz> krabador, sì, scusa, intendevo dire una shell bash o sh, insomma una linea di comando
<boot> medibunto lo tolgo..basta un purge?
<krabador> motz, si , ctrl alt fx , caricano i tty
<krabador> !ppa-purge | boot
<ubot-it> boot: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<motz> krabador, non da me
<motz> krabador, come mai=
<motz> ?
<krabador> motz, problemi con la tastiera
<krabador> sminchiamenti vari
<motz> krabador, ah, ok, risolto. Devo premere anche Fn
<krabador> benvenuto in ubuntu
<motz> krabador, grazie
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, ho intallato delle applicazioni  con wine su ubuntu ma dopo che le ho disinstallate sono rimasti i collegamenti completi di icone del menu  applicazioni
<cristian_c> possibile
<krabador> cancellali
<krabador> a mano
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<widecurio64> come?
<krabador> mai visto "elimina" , nel tasto destro del mouse, su un file?
<widecurio64> ma io dico nel menu in cui coi sono tutte le app, se premo il tasto destro mi apre una finestra con scritto lancia, recensioni, screenshot, ecc
<krabador> widecurio64, vedi in /home/utente/Scrivania , /usr/local/applications
<krabador> /usr/share/applications
<Carlin0> anche /home/utente/.local/share/applications
<krabador> si , c'è anche una cartella /home/utente/.local/share/applications/wine
<widecurio64> grazie, risolto
<Angy1> Salve c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Angy1
<ubot-it> Angy1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Angy1> Ho comprato online un pc hp che ha come sistema operativo freedos, difatti quando lo accendo non succede nulla, ho scaricato su questo che è il pc vecchio ubuntu e l'ho passato nella chiavetta ma adesso mi chiedo,come installo di la?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Angy1
<ubot-it> Angy1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Angy1> ci provo grazie
<claxcapri> si puo' sapere preventivamente se una macchina Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A555/G i5
<claxcapri> è compatibile con Ubuntu 14.04 Lts
<Carlin0> claxcapri, cpu e ram ?
<claxcapri> I5 5200U ram 8gb
<Carlin0> su quel pc gira tutto quel che vuoi
<claxcapri> grazie
<krabador> claxcapri, i problemi di compatibilità sono inerenti al chipset, piu' che altro
<krabador> eh, spetta
<krabador> "gira tutto quello che vuoi "
<claxcapri> asp che cerco il chipset esatto
<krabador> i5 di quinta generazione, conviene 15.04
<krabador> il kernel linux puo' aver bisogno di qualche tempo per andar a supportare perfettamente chipset appena usciti
<claxcapri> sul datasheet non specifica il chipset
<krabador> cose come la luminosità dello schermo, power keys, standby / ibernazione, possono avere problemi, con kernel abbastanza precedenti all'uscita dell'hardware
<claxcapri> ok chiaro
<claxcapri> quindi con la versione 15.04 sarei piu' sicuro ?
<krabador> il kernel è piu' recente ed allineato al periodo dell'uscita dell'hardware in questione
<krabador> anche per uefi , ci sono molti meno problemi
<hute> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho la versione 14.10 e non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento a 15.04
<krabador> hute, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hute> una volta avviato si blocca dicendomi che c'è un errore
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> manda il risultato del secondo comando
<krabador> qui in canale
<Carlin0> la 14.10 non è andata fuori supporto in qquesti giorni ?
<krabador> exactly
<hute> si ma non è un problema di adesso, è da qualche tempo che ogni volkta che appariva l'avviso ho provato a fare l'agg ma niente si blocca durante il recupero dei ndati
<krabador> si, puoi postare il risultato del comando?
<hute> al momento no dovrei rifare la procedura di agg
<Carmine92> ciao a tutti
<Carmine92> vorrei installare Ubuntu su un Asus. vorrei sapere dove trovo i driver?
<Carmine92> c'è qualche esperto che può aiutarmi in questo?
<garganistano> Buonasera a tutti, sono ancora qui per il vostro prezioso supporto
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> garganistano: hai risolto irededenti problemi?
<cristian_c> prededenti
<cristian_c> c
<garganistano> Giusto, pardon...Allora dopo aver installato e disinstallato dei temi con ubuntu-tweak, è scomparsa l'icona impostazioni di sistema
<garganistano> si Sig, Cristian la ringrazio ancora, alla fine aveva ragione: dovevo installare i wl
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> garganistano: ci sono alternative più sicure a ubuntu tweak
<garganistano> Si?
<cristian_c> garganistano: stai utilizzando unity?
<garganistano> No
<cristian_c> kde?
<garganistano> Aspetta, aspetta di cosa parli?
<cristian_c> di ambienti desktop
<garganistano> ah ok, non so sinceramente
<garganistano> volevo solo cambiare i temi
<cristian_c> garganistano: digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<garganistano> ok
<garganistano> appare ubuntu
<cristian_c> garganistano: stai utilizzando unity
<garganistano> ok grazie
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<cristian_c> garganistano: al posto di ubuntu tweak
<cristian_c> c'è uesto
<cristian_c> questo
<garganistano> il mio scopo era semplicemente personalizzare il tema,lo sfondo ecc...
<garganistano> ma dopo aver installato un po' tutto il pc ha iniziato a rallentare e impallarsi
<cristian_c> garganistano: potevi provare a farlo con unity tweak tool
<garganistano> già! Ma ora lo sfondo è nero, ed è scomparsa l'icona impostazioni di sistema dalla barra laterale
<garganistano> come posso ripristinare lo stato prima di questa mia bravata?
<cristian_c> garganistano: difficile dire cosa tu abbia fatto
<cristian_c> con ppa e ubuntu tweak
<garganistano> Infatti volevo ripristinare da una copia di backup
<cristian_c> garganistano: apri un terminale
<garganistano> ma non riesco a far partire deja dupp
<garganistano> ok
<cristian_c> garganistano: prova a digitare: unity-control-center
<cristian_c> !info unity-control-center
<ubot-it> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+15.04.20150410-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 771 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> non è quello
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-settings
<ubot-it> ubuntu-settings (source: ubuntu-settings): default settings for the Ubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.3 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<garganistano> come posso far partire il backup?
<cristian_c> garganistano: hai provato a digitare il comando?
<garganistano> quale?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> garganistano: prova a digitare: unity-control-center
<garganistano> dice che non è installato
<garganistano> devo installarlo?
<cristian_c> garganistano: prova a install<rlo
<garganistano> fatto
<cristian_c> garganistano: ok, aprilo
<cristian_c> anche dalla dash, volendo
<garganistano> grande!!! E' riapparso tutto
<garganistano> provo a ripristinare
<garganistano> Troppo utile Sig.Cristian
<garganistano> Come sempre...
<Karmy> Buonasera! All'accensione del terminale, appare una scritta con varie opzioni: F per tentare di correggere gli errori, I per ignorare, M per ripristino manuale... Che devo fare?
<Karmy> Il computer è un po' lento...
<Carlin0> Karmy, metti l'intera scritta in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Karmy> E' quella che ho scritto sopra, non mi fa fare il copia-incolla
<karmy> ho provato a riavviare, la scritta compare di nuovo, ma non mi fa fare copia-incolla
<Carlin0> fare una foto ?
<Karmy> In prima istanza ho premuto I
<Karmy> il terminale è  molto lento
<Karmy> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> se non fai vedere cosa succede è difficile
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Karmy> ho postato su pastebin
<Mr_Pan> Karmy, e il link dove sta?
<Karmy> nessun link, ho postato la scritta che appare all'accensione del computer
<zaga> ciao a tutti ragazzi houn problema di freeze alpccon ubuntu
<zaga> domanda: potrebbe essere un surriscaldamento della cpu?
<zaga> qualcuno?
<zaga> ??
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-28
<Mr_Pan> Paradisee, problemi con la connessione?!
<Paradisee___> Mr_Pan: gia, stanno fixando la linea
<nicolamar> buongiorno, installo ubuntu per la prima volta posso chiedere un aiuto?
<akis24> !chiedi | nicolamar
<ubot-it> nicolamar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicolamar> bene ho installato ubuntu  14.04 credo che ci siano problemi con i driver della scheda video perchè i le icone e gli oggetti hanno striature rosa, non so il nome della scheda video come devo procedere?
<akis24> nicolamar: dal menu delle impostazioni dovresti avere " driver aggiuntivi " hai provato a vedere se trova qualcosa ?
<akis24> nicolamar: segui qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<nicolamar> no nessun driver proprietario pero' ho terminato adesso gli aggiornamenti mi propone di riavviare ora riavvio
<glpiana> ola
<blows83> buon giorno a tutti,dopo aver reistallato la mia versione di ubuntu 13.10 il sistema non riesce a scaricare aggiornamenti ,perchè non riesce a stabilire il collegamento con i server, ne a scaricare programmi da ubuntu softtware center.
<akis24> blows83: il supporto a quella versione è cessato da un bel pezzo
<blows83> avevo sospettato ma fino a ieri funzionava tutto correttamente
<blows83> per questo insistevo
<blows83> grazie mille
<akis24> blows83: puoi installare la 14.04 lts  oppure la 15.04 ultima
<akis24> di nulla
<blows83> questo è un vecchio portatile che utilizzo solo per programmare,quale mi consiglieresti
<akis24> blows83: se è vecchio direi lubuntu o xubuntu
<blows83> grazie buona giornata
<samuel> salve a tutti ho dei problemi con lubuntu 15.04
<glpiana> samuel, che problemi?
<samuel> molti bug che non riesco a risolvere purtroppo
<samuel> praticamente una volta installato il sistema da cd rom su pc fisso del 2010 un asus vivo
<samuel> con 4 giga di ram ma processore i3
<samuel> non mi legge bene le partizioni e poi non mi fa cancellare le usb
<glpiana> samuel, cosa intendi? cosa significa che no legge bene le partizioni? o le legge o non le legge
<ExPBoy> samuel, posta eventuali errori
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samuel> le vede le partizioni ma non mi permette di formattare o di di montare immagini disco
<glpiana> samuel, vediamo di capire dove sta il problema. come cerchi di formattare e cosa cerchi di formattare?
<samuel> un harddrive di 2 tera
<samuel> e una usb da 8 giga e una sd da 8 giga
<samuel> come faccio a vedere errori sistema
<samuel> che comando devo dare da terminale
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> samuel, non perderti. se dici che non riesci a fare qualcosa è perchè vedi qualcosa a schermo che identifichi come errore. cerca di mostrare anche a noi questi errori
<samuel> ok ti faccio uno screenshot che e meglio
<samuel> nel senso che prima tutti mi dicevano che su ubuntu si fa quasi tutto da terminale vero ??
<glpiana> samuel, per cortesia, cerca di concentrarti sul problema e lascia perdere le chiacchiere. le si fa in altra sede in un altro momento
<samuel> ok scusatemi ancora
<samuel> pensiamo alle cose serie praticamente ho un hardisk da 2 tera da formattare e mi da errore nelle formattazione che fare
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> samuel, ancora non hai mostrato nulla però. che programma usi per formattare?
<samuel> disk
<glpiana> disk? vabbè. e che errore ottieni?
<samuel> dice no mount sistem
<ExPBoy> ma sto benedetto screen lo si può vedere?
<glpiana> samuel, dubito che abbiano scritto un programma che da errori scritti in quel modo. ti chiedo perciò di essere preciso nel copiare l'errore
<ExPBoy> altrimenti tempo perso
<samuel> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<samuel> questo dice raga
<glpiana> samuel, questo è l'errore che ottieni cercando di formattare il disco da 2 tera?
<samuel> si perche
<samuel> Error seeking to offset 2201714688 (g-io-error-quark, 13)
<samuel> ora dice questo
<glpiana> samuel, è un disco collegato in usb?
<gigirock> se lo formatti fat32 2tera n va
<samuel> Error unmounting /dev/sda1: Command-line `umount  "/dev/sda1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: umount: /: device is busy.
<samuel>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<samuel>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<samuel>  (udisks-error-quark, 14)
<glpiana> samuel, allora, prossima volta usa pastebin
<samuel> sto provando in tutti i modi raga ma niente mi sa che il computer e troppo vecchio per questi processi
<glpiana> samuel, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount             poi copia il risultato su pastebin
<samuel> fatto ora scusate ancora
<glpiana> samuel, e non provare ad mentulam canis, visto che sei venuto a chiedere aiuto, limitati a fare ciò che ti viene chiesto per il momento
<samuel> fatto
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> samuel, hai risolto?
<samuel> ora provo
<glpiana> samuel, se non incolli il link alla pagina, noi non vediamo nulla
<glpiana> samuel, provi cosa?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<samuel> lol
<samuel> :(
<glpiana> ma io dico, se avete tempo libero perchè non andate in piscina invece di far perdere tempo a noi?
<samuel> ho incollato
<ExPBoy> cosa?
<glpiana> samuel, ma leggi tutto il messaggio di ubot-it, dai
<glpiana> !paste | samuel
<ubot-it> samuel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> !troll | samuel
<ubot-it> samuel: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<samuel> non sto trollando
<glpiana> samuel, o ti concentri su quello che ti si sta chiedendo o ti faccio uscire dal canale, ok?
<samuel> ciao
<glpiana> ecco
<MoL0ToV> ho un problema: a volte su chrome o firefox la tastiera non digita nulla, allora apro un'altra applicazione per esempio un terminale o un blocco note, e la tastiera digita, poi torno alla finestra del browser e poi funziona anche lì. cosa può essere?
<gigirock> virus
<gigirock> MoL0ToV, ubuntu versione pc ram cpu e tipo di connessione
<MoL0ToV> 14.04 lts x86 ram 2 giga cpu intel core duo e connessione adsl2 20 mega
<gigirock> portatile ?
<MoL0ToV> scusa ho cannato AMD Phenom(tm) 8600B Triple-Core Processor
<gigirock> prima cosa vedi se tutto e' aggiornato.. tipo bios driver etc etc poi i due browser fanno uso massivo del java prova a vedere se 6 aggiornato
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, tastiera usb?
<toma> salve a tutti ho un problema con l-installazione ubuntu, ma probabilmente dipende da me.... cmq sono katya ciao a tutti
<glpiana> toma, spiega il tuo problema
<toma> allciao glpiana
<toma> ho scaricato ubuntu ma invece di un iso ho un rar
<toma> in pratica non capisco dove sia l-immagine
<glpiana> toma, non è un rar, è che su winrodws hai installato winrar e te lo mostra con la sua icona
<toma> so che sar' colpa mia che non sono esperta e se non vedo l-icona del cd impazzisco ma non so come salvarlo su chiavetta
<toma> immaginavo
<toma> devo scaricare un visualizzatore di iso
<toma> prima di installarlo sulla chiavetta
<glpiana> toma, non devi scompattarlo, non devi fare nulla, se non decidere se ne farai un dvd o una usb
<toma> _
<glpiana> oki, chiavetta usb, ti indico il rpogramma
<glpiana> !usbwin | toma
<ubot-it> toma: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<toma> unetbootin [ ok_
<glpiana> non unetbootin toma
<glpiana> segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<toma> ok
<toma> grazie ragazzi
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, no ps/2
<toma> voglio inizare a scoprire linux ancxhe se non capisco nemmeno come si sposta una cartella ancora
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, secondo me è solo una questione software, magari legata all'interfaccia, ma controlla comunque se dmesg da output particolare quando succede sta cosa
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, usi ubuntu con unity?
<toma> poi nel bios metto usb e dopo eintuitivo o no
<glpiana> toma, dovrebbe esserlo, ma ti indico comuqnue la guida per l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | toma
<ubot-it> toma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> toma, la parte delicata è il partizionamento. ocio a non perdere tutti i tuoi dati(di cui prima di iniziare ti farai un backup)
<toma> glpiana sei grandioso grazie, che bella chatt
<toma> ma tanto ho un pc vuoto
<MoL0ToV> ma lo fa anche con la usb ho già provato
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, appunto, ti chiedo se usi unity
<MoL0ToV> xfce
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, solo i browser ti danno sto problema?
<toma> ho perso la guida
<glpiana> !installazione | toma
<ubot-it> toma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, si solo i browser
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, usi il plugin flash?
<MoL0ToV> certo
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova a disattivarlo e vedi se il problema persiste
<toma> grazieeeeee
<massimo> buongiorno
<Guest88857> stavo installando linux dopo averlo scaricato ma non iconosce che c'è installato windows e non apre un'altra partizione
<glpiana> Guest88857, controlla che windows sia spento e non in sospensione
<glpiana> poi controlla che non abbia attive opzioni tipo fast boot o robe simili
<glpiana> infine fai un defrag e un check disk, quindi riavvia l'installatore di "linux"
<Guest88857> grazie, solo non saprei come controllare le opzioni fast boot
<glpiana> Guest88857, nemmeno io, non ho windows. comincia a controllare il resto
<Guest88857> ok grazie
<Sara12_s> Buongiorno!! Ho un problema con Ubuntu.. l'ho installato da poco sul pc e quando lo accendo mi viene fuori questa scritta "l'unità disco per tmp non è ancora pronta o non è presente"
<Sara12_s> Cosa devo fare?
<Sara12_s> Vuol dire che c'è qualche problema? perchè comunque il pc poi si accende e va tutto bene
<gigirock> Sara12_s, hai aggiornato ?
<Sara12_s> sì ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti che c'erano
<jester-> Sara12_s: poi funza tutto a dovere?
<Sara12_s> yes.. sembra andare tutto bene.. non si è mai bloccato nè niente
<jester-> Sara12_s: comincia a dare un sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<gigirock> Sara12_s, hai un solo hardisk in quel pc ?
<Sara12_s> sì
<Sara12_s> Ho installato direttamente Ubuntu da chiavetta piallando via Windows 7
<Sara12_s> Funziona tutto bene xò mi da quella scritta quando accendo il pc
<jester-> Sara12_s: dai il comando di cui sopra e se tutto funza non ti preoccupare, facile che monti la partizione con un attimo di ritardo
<Sara12_s> che comando?
<jester-> Sara12_s: nel terminale sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Max96> ciao ragazzi mi chiamo Massimo ;) sto provando ad installare ubuntu da 2gg, ma il bios non riconosce nemmeno più la chiavetta usb con ubuntu avviabile. Non so cosa fare.. ad un certo punto pensavo avesse subito danni la chiavetta così sto provando con il cd rom
<jester-> Sara12_s: anche sudo rm /tmp/*
<Sara12_s> ok grazie proverò!!! :)
<Sara12_s> gentilissimo
<luis92> buongiorno ragazzi avrei un problema da porvi
<luis92> sono nuovo di linux e un neofita della programmazione ed ho installato su macchina virtuale linux mint 14 rebecca. Ho creato un piccolo programma con gedit ma quando vado a cercarlo sulla scrivania dal terminale mi da il seguente errore : bash: cd/home/tommy/Scrivania: file o directory non esistente. eppure non sto sbagliando i nomi cosa posso fare
<luis92> ?
<krabador> !mint | luis92
<ubot-it> luis92: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<luis92> grazie
<Marcolino> buonasera, ho un problema con l`installazione di ubuntu su un surface pro
<Marcolino> per favore qualcuno mi aiuti
<cristian_c> Marcolino: spiega
<cristian_c> non chiedere di cbiedere
<marvindep> ciao a tutti...facendo backup mii da questo errore: "Errore fatale: il file manifest remoto non corrisponde a quello locale. Oppure il set di backup remoto o la directory di archiviazione locale sono danneggiati.
<Marcolino> una volta che installo il sistema non parte e mi porta alla schermata di uefi
<cristian_c> marvindep: quale metodo hai utilizzato?
<Claudio92> Salve ragazzi chi può guidarmi nella masterizzazione dell'ISO di ubuntu 14.04 con Nero burning rom?
<cristian_c> Marcolino: l'hai provato in live?
<Marcolino> installazioe da usb
<Marcolino> si
<glpiana> ola
<Marcolino> sta girando in live per ora
<cristian_c> Marcolino: ok
<cristian_c> Claudio92: quale windows?
<Marcolino> ma come posso provare a risolvere?
<krabador> !iso | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Claudio92> ho win 7
<cristian_c> Marcolino: ma quindi hai già installo?
<cristian_c> insya
<cristian_c> installato
<marvindep> <cristian_c> è in automatico su ubuntu 14.04 lts,,,,,,, ultimamente mi da anche il triangolino rosso con il punto esclamativo sulla barra
<krabador> Claudio92, ma "apri file immagine", in qualunque software di masterizzazione, farà il lavoro
<cristian_c> Claudio92: leggi la guida che ti hanno linkato
<Marcolino> si ma non si avvia dopo l`installazione, al riavvio non parte
<cristian_c> marvindep: spiega esattamente quali passi hai eseguito
<Claudio92> già letto ragazzi, ciò che volevo sapere è se devo direttamente scrivere l'immagine o impostare udf/iso da nero
<Claudio92> per farlo partire appena si avvia il pc
<Marcolino> e` come se il computer non riuscisse a vedere le prime istruzioni di avvio perche` quando e` inserita la pennetta usb mi riporta al grub di installazione
<cristian_c> Claudio92: segui le isttuzioni contenute nella guida
<krabador> Claudio92, ma secondo te, a cosa serve la voce "apri file immagine "
<krabador> Claudio92, cosi' come il link del bot appena fornitoti
<marvindep> <cristian_c>non ho fatto nulla, fa tutto da solo. solo che a certo punto mi si apre la finestra con la scritta "backup non riuscito errore fatale...."
<Claudio92> allora va bene procedo subito :)
<cristian_c> Marcolino: se hai installato sul disco, perché continui a tenere la usb collegata?
<Marcolino> ho provato a toglierla ma il problema e` proprio questo!
<Marcolino> dopo l`installazione
<cristian_c> marvindep: dubito che i backup avvengano contro la volontà del proprietario del pc
<Marcolino> dopo l`installazione quando chiede di fare il riavvio, poi non parte piu`
<cristian_c> Marcolino: sei in live ora?
<Marcolino> si
<cristian_c> Marcolino: apri gparted
<cristian_c> Marcolino: e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Marcolino
<ubot-it> Marcolino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Claudio92> Grazie, nel caso avrò altri problemi ritornerò qui :)
<Marcolino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/E7iEQGl7TUOSDZWXiv4M
<cristian_c> Marcolino: non vedo la partizione di windpws
<Marcolino> perche` vorrei solo ubuntu
<Marcolino> quindi ho fatto un installazione pulita
<cristian_c> Marcolino: il surface èna bella spesa, cancellare windows non è una grande idea
<Marcolino> si puo` rimettere facilmente all`occorrenza
<krabador> Marcolino, cerca di tenerlo in modo da ripristinarlo in default
<krabador> Marcolino, se paciocchi in un certo modo , non è cosi' scontato
<cristian_c> Marcolino: non hai neanche partizione di ripristino di windows
<Marcolino> necessito di ubuntu per ragioni di lavoro, ho windows in una penna, si puo` fare per togliere dalla ssd del computer quei 8gb di ripristino
<krabador> Marcolino, lasci il surface in default e cerchi di installare ubuntu in modo da averlo insieme ma non al posto
<krabador> Marcolino, tuo il device , tuo il diritto di fare come ti pare
<krabador> ma noi ti abbiamo avvertito, ok?
<cristian_c> avendo ssd , potredti a che gestire il dual boot
<Marcolino> si
<cristian_c> potresti anche
<Marcolino> si ma siccome occupa molto spazio [ dovrei usare solo ubuntu preferirei installarlo
<Marcolino> voi sapete aiutarmi, avete idea di cosa possa causare questo non avvio?
<cristian_c> Marcolino: apri un terminale
<marcolino> scusate
<marcolino> ho aperto il terminale
<marcolino> cristian_c
<virtual_> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste un canale specifico per Kubuntu in italiano? grazie
<glpiana> virtual_, puoi chiedere qui
<marcolino> glpiana puoi aiutarmi tu
<marcolino> ?
<virtual_> grazie per il momento non devo chiedere nulla ho da poco installato Kubuntu e mi piaceva partecipare a discussioni su questa distribuzione .
<cristian_c> marcolino: digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<virtual_> Volevo solo essere sicuro che fossi nel posto giusto
<glpiana> virtual_, sei nel posto corretto, supporto per ubuntu e sue derivate ufficiali
<marcolino> fatto
<marcolino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FUKNkafrSXajyZKQxsJE
<marcolino> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<marcolino> non e` strano?
<cristian_c> fammi guardare
<cristian_c> marcolino: di quale surface pro si trattz?
<marcolino> pro 1 64 gb
<marcolino> cristian_c
<virtual_> Posto una domanda : Vorrei imparare ad usare un database (MariaDB) posso installarlo sul mio "modesto" pc o lo appesantisco con servizi che non userò spesso ?
<virtual_> E , scusate, quale interfaccia per amministrarlo usare ?
<zen5> ciao a tutti, sto scaricando ora ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> zen5,  e che succede?
<zen5> non sono pratico di questo OS, è possibile installarlo su usb?
<zen5> mi spiego meglio, vorrei continuare a usare windows come OS principale, e usare ubuntu avviandolo da usb
<Mr_Pan> !live | zen5
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<Mr_Pan> zen5, se installi una distro su una chiavetta usb puoi farla partire in modalità "live" senza toccare l'OS installato
<Mr_Pan> sai come procedere per preparare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu da windows ?
<zen5> ok, grazie mille.. e per installare in live ho bisogno di programmi specifici?
<Mr_Pan> segui questa guida
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | zen5
<ubot-it> zen5: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<zen5> ok sei stato gentilissimo, grazie mille!
<Mr_Pan> zen5, prego ciao .
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> ok grazie
<Ro> Salve a tutti! A chi posso chiedere per informazioni sui driver? E' la prima volta che passo da windows ad ubuntu
<RobRenton> Salve a tutti! A chi posso chiedere per informazioni sui driver? E' la prima volta che passo da windows ad ubuntu
<RobRenton> A chi posso rivolgermi per del supporto tecnico?
<cecchini> buona sera a tutti
<cecchini> ho una domanda per voi
<cecchini> la mia intenzione è installare ubuntu su hd esterno
<cecchini> la procedura è semplice ma ho un dubbio
<cecchini> quando mi chiede di installare il boot loader sulla pennetta
<cecchini> posso farlo o danneggio (spostando) il boot loader di windows
<cecchini> su hd esterno
<cecchini> spero di essermi spiegato bene
<cristian_c> cecchini: beh, non che pc hai, che windows hai
<cristian_c> se con uefi cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> ma so che senza uefi non ci sono problemi a installare il grub su hard diskbesterno
<cristian_c> o almenonì non ci sono problemi rilevanti
<cristian_c> cecchini: terìoricamnte grub installato sull'hard disk dovrebbe rilevare le partizioni sull'hard disk interno e ovviamente anche quelle del disco esterno
<cristian_c> e quindi anche windows
<cristian_c> ma non so se è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> cecchini: ma nin dovrebbero esserci problemi di mancato boot di windoes
<cristian_c> che senza hard disk esterno collegato dovrebbe partire col proprio bootloader, quindi non fai danni installando ubuntu sul disco esterno
<cristian_c> cecchini: comhìunque, occhio a non toccare le partizioni dell'hard disk interno
<Fetentone> cristian_c, quando puoi io ci sono
<Fetentone> già che se ne parla, avrei pure quel banner dalla chat per via dei past eccessivi
<cristian_c> Fetentone: ci sono, e ti ho sbannato
<Fetentone> non mi faentrare mi dice che sono bannato
<cristian_c> hai provato adesso?
<Carlin0> ritenta sarai + fortunato
<Fetentone> Carlin0, :D
<Fetentone> sempre bannato sono
<Carlin0> ma va..
<Carlin0> scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> vabbè, cambia poco.. tanto questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto
<Fetentone> posso pure continuare qui cristian_c?
<cristian_c> Fetentone: sbannato
<cristian_c> puoi entrare
<cecchini> ok grazie cristian
<cecchini> ho in windows 8.1
<cecchini> allora procedo installando tutto su hd esterno
<cristian_c> cecchini: sì, ma mi raccomando, tocca solo l'hard disk esterno in f<se d'installazione
<cecchini> alla prossima buona sera
<cecchini> si solo hd esterno
<cecchini> io ho gia provato ma avevo solo questo dubbio
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi, torna pure
<cecchini> credevo che installando il bootloader su hd esterno
<cecchini> non mi partiva windows
<cecchini> e dovevo per forza farlo partire tendendo l'hd inserito
<cecchini> grazie per le rassicurazioni
<cecchini> certo io frequento qst canale
<cecchini> :)
<cecchini> alla prossima buona continuazione a tutti
<cecchini> siete sempre gentilissimi
<Metalxenon> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu, potreste aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-29
<glpiana> ola
<Matefan> Ciao
<Matefan> qualcuno che se ne intende di Python?
<akis24> !chat | Matefan
<ubot-it> Matefan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<helpHardware> ubot-it, io sono stato bannato perche?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest75503> ciao a tutti...ho un 12.04 lts condiviso con wind.8...ultimamente mi da un errore se faccio upgrade dal terminale riguardo grub, pare ..."Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Guest75503>  shim-signed
<Guest75503> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<akis24> Guest75503: sudo update-grub non   " upgrade "
<Guest75503> <akis24>grazie ...provo
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest75503> <akis24> fatto, poi ho fatto upgrade e mi da lo stesso errore
<Guest75503> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Guest75503>  shim-signed
<Guest75503> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<akis24> Guest75503:  dal terminale dai sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | Guest75503
<ubot-it> Guest75503: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest75503> ok,
<Guest75503> <akis24>http://paste.ubuntu.com/11958450/
<Guest75503> <akis24>scusami , mi devo assentare un'attimo..torno subito
<akis24> Guest75503: assentati pure
<Guest75503> <akis24>eccomi
<akis24> Guest75503: dai sudo apt-get upgrade  e metti sempre su paste
<chengxuan> ?
<Guest75503> <akis24>http://paste.ubuntu.com/11958511/
<akis24> Guest75503: ti tocca attendere che arrivi qualcuno piu' esperto di me non vorrei far danni comunque è un bug segnalato  è corretto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1250611
<Guest75503> <akis24>grazie lo stesso ;)
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> Guest75503: prova a dare anche sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  visto che ci siamo e vedi che fa'
<Guest75503> <akis24>sto dando una occhiata alla pagina che m'hai postato, è il stesso problema con lo stesso sistema operativo, ti faccio sapere se riesco a sistemarlo.. grazie
<akis24> prego
<Guest75503> <akis24> mi da sempre lo stesso errore (con dist-upgrade) ;)...a dopo
<Guest75503> <akis24>risolto
<Guest75503>  apt-get remove grub-pc
<Guest75503>  apt-get remove grub-pc-bin
<Guest75503>  apt-get remove shim-signed
<Guest75503>  apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<Guest75503>  apt-get install shim-signed
<Guest75503> tnx
<akis24> Guest75503: si avevo letto nel frattempo :-)
<RiKrIz> ragazzi ho un problema oggi: Transmission mi mette i file in download in pausa da solo dopo alcuni secondi da inizio download... non mi è mai successo perchè fa così?
<RiKrIz> ho 153 files in lista
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti
<LoZioNe> ho un piccolo problema con l-installazione di Linux in dualboot,in pratica adesso sono in Live e dal gestore partizioni non mi viene vista la partizione di Windows,mentre le partizioni Dati e quella di Recovery vengono visualizzate...
<LoZioNe> http://s23.postimg.org/giw6fzth7/snapshot1.png
<LoZioNe> sda1 e il recovery di Win,mentre sda2 e la partizione di windows7
<nick9254> buongiorno...avrei bisaogno del vostro supporto...ho comprato il 2 schermo e attaccato al pc (tramite dvi) il primo lo tengo collegato con hdmi... il problema ora è che ubuntu mi legge come primo schermo quello che io vorrei come secondo... Come posso modificare le impostazioni?
<nick240274> Ciao, qualcuno ha esperienza di installazione CRM vtiger su ubuntu?
<federico1> ciao
<federico1> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un hp portatile 255 con installato di suo windows 8.1 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<federico1> ok
<federico1> nessuno
<federico1> ciao grazie
<odin> salve un informazione
<odin> per il mio notebook è meglio la versione desktop o server di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> desktop
<odin> differenze tra la versione 15 e 14?
<Carlin0> la 15.04 è più aggiornata
<odin> ok grazie io sto scaricando la 64bit per il mio notebook
<odin> ho deciso di abbandonare win 7 nonostante microsoft mi regala win10
<Carlin0> odin, cpu e ram ?
<Carlin0> odin, sarebbe meglio tenerli entrambi (ubuntu e win)
<odin> 4gb ram scheda grafica dedicata ati da 512mb cpu amd athlon II dual  core  p2 2.10ghz
<odin> dovrebbe girare bene ubuntu?
<Carlin0> odin, si
<odin> perfetto consigli una partizione?
<Carlin0> cioè?
<odin> tenere windows e ubuntu
<odin> sullo stesso hardisk
<Carlin0> su partizioni separate
<odin> ok ora mi metto all'opera
<Carlin0> !installazione | odin
<ubot-it> odin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vincenzo> Salve, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 15.04 ma non ho avuto successo, così ho eliminato la partizione in cui si trovava e al riavvio del PC mi da problemi col Grub
<Vincenzo> E' possibile Installare Ubuntu in queste condizioni e dire addio a Windows 7?
<Claudio92> Salve a tutti, volevo sapere se il mio portatile supporterà l'OS ubuntu 14.04.2 lts... le caratteristiche sono cpu i7 2630qm 32 e 64 bit, 8 gb Ram
<Claudio92> ho sentito in particolare che non legge molti core (come nel mio caso)
<Carlin0> Vincenzo, segui queste 2 guide
<Carlin0> !uefi | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> !installazione | Vincenzo
<ubot-it> Vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> Claudio92, dove l'hai sentito ?
<Claudio92> su altri forum
<Carlin0> metti un link
<Carlin0> Claudio92, quello che rischia di non essere vista è la ram oltre i 3 gb se usi la 32 bit , ma se usi la 64 nessun problema
<Claudio92> allora perfetto, inoltre gentile Carlin0 , volevo sapere quale delle versioni di ubuntu sia la più leggera e completa... solo per fare un esempio ubuntu studio
<Carlin0> Claudio92, con quel pc non hai problemi di risorse quindi puoi usare quella che vuoi , ubuntu studio è mirata alla multimedialità
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Claudio92> ubuntu studio usa più memoria quindi? Carlin0
<Carlin0> Claudio92, ha dei software per l'audio / video sinceramente non l'ho mai usata ...
<Carlin0> !requisiti | Claudio92 dai una occhiata
<ubot-it> Claudio92 dai una occhiata: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<kobe24> ciao
<kobe24> qualcuno mi spiega come trovare il canale su kvirc?
<Carlin0> kobe24,  /msg alis list #kvirc*
<kobe24> scusa=
<kobe24> ?
<Carlin0> !chat | kobe24
<ubot-it> kobe24: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudio92> Carlin0 credo che la versione migliore per me sia la MATE, ma avendo un i7 32 e 64 bit quale versione devo scaricare? sul sito di mate ci sono le versioni 64 bit (amd) e x86 (intel)
<krabador> kobe kobe ne combina di robe
<Carlin0> Claudio92, scarica la 64 bit
<krabador> Claudio92, con un i7 puoi permetterti qualsiasi cosa
<Claudio92> ma non è per amd? scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> Claudio92, no
<Carlin0> no Claudio92 quello è l'architettura
<krabador> amd64 è in un certo senso acronimo di 64bit generico
<krabador> in quanto sono istruzioni supportate da intel ed amd
<krabador> nei loro processori
<Claudio92> va bene grazie :) riguardo l'installazione poi, conviene usare una partizione di swap?
<krabador> !installazione | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> la swap, in presenza di almeno 4gb di ram, serve solo di fronte all'esigenza di praticare l'ibernazione
<BOY_slim> salve
<BOY_slim> Italiani ?
<Carlin0> certo BOY_slim
<BOY_slim> io nuovo qui
<BOY_slim> mai entrato
<Claudio92> cosa che vorrei, l'ibernazione... più tardi torno e mi spiegate meglio altre cosette, grazie di tutto ;)
<BOY_slim> c'è anche webcam ?
<Carlin0> Claudio92, ibernazione = sospensione
<BOY_slim> come funziona ?
<Carlin0> se non la usi puoi anche fare a meno della swap Claudio92
<Carlin0> BOY_slim, di cosa hai bisogno ?
<Claudio92> Carlin0 su windows sospensione e ibernazione dovrebbero essere due cose diverse, no?
<BOY_slim> NON CONOSCO QUESTA CHAT
<krabador> BOY_slim, togli il maiuscolo
<BOY_slim> ok
<BOY_slim> che argomenti trattate qui ?
<krabador> Claudio92, l'ibernazione , copia tutto quello che stai facendo in ram, e spegne la macchina, quando la riaccendi, parte perfettamente da quello che stavi facendo , la sospensione è uno standby
<krabador> BOY_slim, lo leggi dal topic
<krabador> che sono le prime linee in alto
<Claudio92> Carlin0 io intendo avere la possibilità di spegnere i pc con applicazioni aperte e riaccendere il pc trovandomi nelle stesse condizioni in cui l'ho lasciato quando ho spenti
<krabador> BOY_slim, si vedono ?
<krabador> Claudio92, e allora leggi il messaggio appena mandatoti
<BOY_slim> si
<BOY_slim> si
<Claudio92> ok, a me serve l'ibernazione quindi dovrei fare la swap
<BOY_slim> per qualche problema con xubuntu posso chiedere qui ?
<krabador> BOY_slim, certo
<krabador> qui , ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<BOY_slim> affinche' si avvia xchat
<BOY_slim> saluto tutti ciao
<krabador> addio
<Claudio92> Ciao a tutti, rieccomi... volevo sapere quali sono i requisiti minimi per ubuntu studio 14 lts... non riesco a trovarli
<krabador> Claudio92, lavorare con audio e video, al di la del concetto di requisiti minimi, vuole potenza
<krabador> è una questione un po' piu' logica, che spicciola
<Carlin0> Claudio92, cmq sulla tua macchina gira
<Carlin0> i7 8gb di ram
<krabador> Claudio92, se hai detto che hai i7 , non hai da domandarti niente
<krabador> Claudio92, sei nella medio-alta
<Claudio92> giusto, ero solo curioso di saperne i requisiti per confrontarli con la versione MATE
<krabador> Claudio92, diciamo che questo tipo di discorsi , se li fa chi è molto lontano dalla tua fascia
<krabador> Claudio92, pensa a cosa devi fare col sistema, e mettere quello che secondo le tue esigenze, anche di usabilità , lo faccia al megliio o
<krabador> il che
<Claudio92> hahaha hai ragione krabador ma sono curioso per natura :D
<krabador> perfetto, allora, scarica le varie iso
<krabador> e fa tutte le prove dirette
<krabador> con una bella pendrive
<Claudio92> vabene, voglio solo capire se ubuntu studio usa più / meno memoria di windows 7... per decidere se vale la pena installarlo... lavoro con la grafica su questo portatile ;)
<krabador> Claudio92, se lavori di grafica, piu' che altro ti conviene domandarti se i software a disposizione, fanno il lavoro che ti serve
<krabador> specialmente se sei in win abituato ad usare software proprietario
<Claudio92> ah certo, è anche questione di risparmio energetico relativo alla memoria utilizzata
<krabador> ubuntu studio puo' usare il kernel lowlatency e rt
<marica> buon pomeriggio a tutti sono una ragazza di nome marica ho 19 anni e sono milanese e sto cercando di installare xubuntu sul mio pc fisso dove ho appena tolto windows ma non ce ragione di farmi installare xubuntu vi ringrazio in anticipo dell'aiuto
<Claudio92> dato che a volte mi ritrovo a lavorare senza rete elettrica
<krabador> il che lo rende molto responsive, nel contesto audio
<krabador> ma nel contesto video, non ci si puo' girare troppo intorno
<krabador> marica, fingerti donna non aumenta le possibilità di essere aiutato/a, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto italiano ubuntu, si aiutano tutti coloro che chiedono
<krabador> :D
<marica> no vedi che sono veramente una ragazza
<krabador> marica, che problema stai riscontrando ?
<marica> sto riscontrando problemi nel formattare hard disk
<marica> prima di installare xubuntu andrebbe formattato manualmente hard disk no
<krabador> marica, hai fatto il supporto di installazione?
<marica> come si fa scusami
<krabador> allora, puoi fare o dvd, o pendrive, se il pc è troppo vecchio la pendrive puo' non andare
<krabador> !usbwin | marica
<ubot-it> marica: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> con questo puoi fare la pendrive
<krabador> !iso | marica
<ubot-it> marica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> con questo, invece, puoi vedere come fare il dvd
<marica> e che con la pendrive ora sono connesso in live mode ma no va di farmi installare xubuntu
<krabador> una volta fatto,  lo fai partire dal pc, impostando il dvd, o la pendrive, come periferica di avvio
<krabador> se sei in live, che problema hai?
<krabador> sinceramente.
<marica> che parte installazione ma ha un certo punto si ferma e dice problema harddisk
<marica> di cui io non ne sono a conoscenza
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<marica> ciao freewolf
<kappa> a cosa serve il ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<krabador> marica, se il disco è troppo vecchio, potrebbe avere problemi, di cui non hai avuto modo di accorgerti
<krabador> kappa, se stai bazzicando roba wine, servono
<krabador> è l'installer dei font windows
<krabador> !chat | kappa
<ubot-it> kappa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> marica, se sei in live, apri gparted
<krabador> aprendo il terminale, scrivendo sudo gparted ed invio
<krabador> fai poi uno screenshot
<marica> in verita ho fatto integrita disco e dice che e buono con windows 8 andava bene diciamo cosi
<krabador> !image | marica
<ubot-it> marica: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<FreeWolF> vi chiedo una cosa veloce: devo montare un disco automaticamente all' avvio, di questo disco (formattato in ext4) ho anche l' UUID. So che devo modificare il file fstab, ma non ci sto riusciendo. in pratica ho scritto: "UUID=18f35ac0-be97-4761-b65b-28eb40a7eb6a  /media/Western_Digital ext4 defaults 0 1"
<FreeWolF> ma non funziona, cosa sto sbagliando?
<marica> aperto gparted ora
<krabador> marica, con il tasto stamp fai lo screen
<krabador> con il link di prima, lo puoi mandare qui
<marica> ok
<marica> krabador un attimo sai grazia ancora
<krabador> una volta fatto l'upload, metti il link qui
<krabador> FreeWolF, per favore, sudo apt-get pastebinit
<marica> https://imgur.com/a5mUIi1
<krabador> FreeWolF, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<krabador> smonta la swap, cancella tutte le partizioni, applica le modifiche , fa partire l'installazione ,e fa usare tutto il disco
<FreeWolF> ok
<FreeWolF> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<FreeWolF> UUID=3ccdd06f-2ad1-471f-89c7-a88b509850ce / ext4 defaults 1 1
<FreeWolF> none /dev/pts devpts defaults 0 0
<FreeWolF> # Entry for /dev/sdb3 :
<FreeWolF> UUID=bdc46ce5-6fe6-4654-a77d-3bb484162bfd /home ext4 defaults 1 2
<FreeWolF> rieccomi
<FreeWolF> allora
<marica> krabador ora ti posto un altra immagine
<krabador> FreeWolF, per favore, sudo apt-get pastebinit
<krabador> FreeWolF, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<krabador> non fare di testa tua
<krabador> limitati a copiare ed incollare i comandi
<FreeWolF> non mi trova pastebinit nel repository
<FreeWolF> comunque
<FreeWolF> metto solo l'ultima riga
<FreeWolF> #Entry for Western Digital
<FreeWolF> UUID=18f35ac0-be97-4761-b65b-28eb40a7eb6a /media/Western_Digital ext4 defaults 0 1
<krabador> FreeWolF, no
<FreeWolF> ok
<krabador> FreeWolF, oh
<FreeWolF> scusa
<krabador> fa tutto il paste
<FreeWolF> si si
<oto7x> ciao
<krabador> FreeWolF, sei in live?
<FreeWolF> ma pastebinit non me lo trova
<FreeWolF> no
<krabador> !ciao | oto7x
<ubot-it> oto7x: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> FreeWolF, hai tutti i repo abilitati?
<krabador> FreeWolF, che ubuntu stai usando?
<marica> https://imgur.com/2PPB8iZ
<FreeWolF> si, direi di si
<FreeWolF> 15.04
<krabador> FreeWolF, "direi" --> con tutti i repo fa matematicamente installare
<marica> ma gparted a che mi serve krabador
<oto7x> ho un problema con lo scanner epson stampante multifunzione sx425W
<oto7x> tutto funziona meno lo scanner
<FreeWolF> sto sbagliando qualcosa io allora
<FreeWolF> adesso controllo
<oto7x> qualcuno mi puo aiutare....grazie
<Claudio92> Allora, dopo tante stime e meditazioni ho deciso di installare ubuntu mate... adesso, vorrei capire come fare per partizionare il disco fisso e quanta memoria allocare alla nuova partizione per ubuntu :)
<krabador> marica, per gestire il disco
<krabador> marica, ma vuoi installare o no?
<marica> si dimmi krabador che devo fare
<krabador> marica, da gparted, smonta swap
<krabador> elimina partizioni
<krabador> applica modifiche
<krabador> fa partire installer
<krabador> e quando te lo chiederà , fa usare tutto il disco
<marica> ok sto eseguendo
<krabador> Claudio92, se hai molto spazio, sarebbe il caso di fare /root ed /home separate
<krabador>  /root di 20/30gb non di piu'
<krabador>  /home di quanto ti pare
<Claudio92> ho 240 GB di spazio libero, comunque, non ho capito bene cosa hai scritto... non sono molto esperto :D
<krabador> la swap teoricamente del quantitativo della ram, ma sopra 4gb , a meno di non stare usando tutta la memoria disponibile, ai fini dell'ibernazione , è troppo
<krabador> sono 2 partizioni
<krabador> la root, è il sistema
<krabador> la home i dati utente
<Claudio92> ok
<Claudio92> come devo procedere? vorrei anche la partizione di swap per l'ibernazione
<krabador> Claudio92, carica il supporto in live
<krabador> carichi li dentro gparted
<krabador> e fai tutto da li
<krabador> anche connetterti qui per chiedere, in caso di dubbi
<Claudio92> ehm, krabador, non ho mai usato gparted e vorrei essere seguito passo passo hehe :D
<krabador> !gparted | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> Claudio92, praticamente vuoi che ti si faccia l'installazione
<krabador> fai prima
<garganistano> Salve a  tutti,supportatori/sopportatori... Non riesco a impostare lo sfondo dopo aver disinstallato dei temi, ho lo sfondo nero e non è possibile modificarlo
<Claudio92> krabador seguo l'esempio 3 con home separata? ( cioè Windows + partizioni home, «/» e swap di Ubuntu) ?
<garganistano> se provo a cambiare sfondo si rallenta il pc... Non è che per caso rimuovendo i pacchetti dei temi e saltato qualcos'altro?
<krabador> !ripristino | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> Claudio92, si, hai win ?
<krabador> se no, ignori la parte di win, e fai solo root ed home
<Claudio92> ho win7
<krabador> come ti ho detto , 20-30gb per root
<krabador> quello che ti pare per home
<krabador> se win occupa tutto lo spazio, ridimensioni la partizione dello spazio sufficiente per fare root ed home , sempre con gparted
<garganistano> Scusate si era bloccatala chat
<Claudio92> ok, quanto spazio per la swap krabador ?
<krabador> !ripristino | garganistano
<ubot-it> garganistano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> Claudio92, riesci a saturare 8gb di ram , quando lavori?
<garganistano> ok provo a dare un'occhiata grazie
<krabador> di niente
<Claudio92> no per fortuna
<krabador> allora, 4gb di swap
<Claudio92> ok krabador grazie... ti faccio sapere in tempo reale come va con gparted
<krabador> bene
<kappa> ho un mp3 go gear impostato in mpt me lo monta ma poi quando clicco sul mass storage si blocca al caricamento e nn me lo apre
<cchristian> buona sera a tutti, c'è qualcuno che ha un paiodi minuti da dedicarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | cchristian
<ubot-it> cchristian: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cchristian> ok, perla prima volta ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti, mi dice di controllare la connessione a internet che però è presente...chefare?
<akis24> cchristian: apri il terminale e dai   sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste tutto
<akis24> !paste | cchristian
<ubot-it> cchristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cchristian> mi ricordate come si apre il terminale? ctrl +?
<akis24> ctrl+t
<cchristian> così mi apre scheda internet??
<akis24> cchristian: usi ubuntu ?
<cchristian> si
<akis24> cchristian: prova ctrl+alt+t
<cchristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960869/
<akis24> cchristian: chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti  o synaptic aperto
<akis24> cchristian: e ridai il comando
<krabador> <akis24> cchristian: apri il terminale e dai   sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste tutto
<krabador> fa anche questo , per favore
<Claudio92> Eccomi... non riesco ad accedere al menu del bios... ho provato con tutti i tasti F, canc, esc come suggerito... ma nulla, non  riesco a capirre il perchè
<krabador> Claudio92, consulta il manuale del pc/scheda madre
<Claudio92> già fatto... nulla :(
<cchristian> scusate 1 min ora sembrano essere partiti gli aggiornamenti
<cchristian> nem mentre ho fatto un aggiorna cache
<krabador> Claudio92, se hai uefi
<krabador> !uefi | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Claudio92> krabador ho il bios, nella voce entrare nel bios (dal manuale) dice di premere esc, ho provato ma nulla
<krabador> Claudio92, tastiera usb ?
<krabador> Claudio92, fisso / notebook
<Claudio92> portatile... notebook
<krabador> delinea il modello
<Claudio92> hp pavilion dv7 6190sl
<krabador> Claudio92, al tentativo di accesso, carica direttamente o si blocca?
<cchristian> sta andando....magari si era imballato?
<krabador> cchristian, se avevi software center aperto o gestore dei pacchetti non sarebbe mai andato
<krabador> cchristian, ma per favore, manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> e manda qui il risultato del secondo
<cchristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960939/
<Claudio92> krabador è come se il tasto non funzionasse... premo ma non succede assolutamente nulla
<krabador> cchristian, ok, torna quando non hai voglia di prendere in giro
<Claudio92> eppure non è rotto
<cchristian> per cui tutto ok?
<krabador> Claudio92, spegni, ed all'accensione mettiti a premere f10
<krabador> abbastanza ossessivamente
<Claudio92> vabene
<krabador> cchristian, fin quando non posti il risultato dei comandi richiesti, non avrai risposte.
<Claudio92> ho tolto la batteria e ho acceso... adesso ci sono -.- grazie comunque :)
<cchristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960939/
<cchristian> non mi avevate chiesto questo?
<krabador> cchristian, rileggi bene
<cchristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960981/
<cchristian> krabador che dici?
<cchristian> grazie lo stesso a tutti e buona serata
<Claudio92> Allora, sono in live di ubuntu mate... non riesco ad aprire gparted, mi dice che in sostanza non vuole aprirlo per evitare danni
<Claudio92> come faccio?
<Claudio92> dice "only root may run it"
<krabador> Claudio92, terminale , sudo gparted
<Claudio92> oh bene :)
<Claudio92> adesso come faccio a creare la partizione home, root e swap? non ci capisco nulla in guida per favore aiutami :(
<Claudio92> devo isolare win7 per creare quelle 3 ed installare MATE
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it  Claudio92
<krabador> buona lettura
<krabador> Claudio92, puoi anche far partire direttamente l'installer , e dirgli che vuoi installare ubuntu a fianco di win, è una delle opzioni proposte, lui ti farebbe selezionare quanto spazio dedicare ad ubuntu, ma farebbe solo un'enorme root con dentro la home, ed una swap in automatico
<Claudio92> krabador meglio decidere manualmente quanto allocare ad ogni partizione
<Claudio92> krabador comunque, non riesco a fare il resize della partizione di win7
<krabador> tasto destro "ridimensiona / sposta" se hai fatto partire la live in italiano
<krabador> resize/move, se in inglese
<krabador> solo dopo che la partizione è stata smontata, altrimenti l'opzione sarebbe ghost
<Claudio92> krabador le voci dal tasto destro non sono cliccabili
<krabador> e , dopo che win è stato deframmentato
<krabador> Claudio92, leggi i messaggi
<krabador> "<krabador> solo dopo che la partizione è stata smontata, altrimenti l'opzione sarebbe ghost " ---> tasto detro "smonta" se in ita , "umount" se in italiano
<Claudio92> ah quindi devo accedere a win, deframmentare il disco, riaccedere in live MATE e smontare la partizione di win7 giusto?
<krabador> Claudio92, sarebbe la cosa migliore
<Claudio92> perfetto, ritorno tra poco
<Claudio92> grazie
<krabador> in modo da ammortizzare drasticamente i tempi della gestione delle partizioni
<krabador> "umount" se in italiano ---> "umount" se in inglese
<krabador> lapsus
<Claudio92> ok :)
<Alessandro> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Guest32941
<ubot-it> Guest32941: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Claudio92> krabador hai un orario limite per restare in chat? credo che per tutte le operazioni di deframmentazione e creazione delle  partizionei se ne vada un'oretta circa
<krabador> per le 21:00 vado
<Claudio92> ok, se finisco di deframmentare subito ed ho altri dubbi ti cerco ;)
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, una delle scorse volte ho chiesto come cancellare collegamenti ad applicazioni ormai disinstallate dal menu delle app , qualcuno potrebbe ridarmi il percorso dei collegamenti?
<Riccardone> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Forlong> Ciao ragazzi
<Forlong> chi mi aiuta_
<krabador> !chiedi | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Forlong> Voglio formattare pc e installare ubuntu da cd, arrivo fino a impostazione fuso orario e mi esce finestra con divieto d accesso e punti interrogativi
<Forlong> e l installazione riparte
<Forlong> vorrei togliere tutte partizioni e creare un unico disco con ubuntu
<krabador> e poi ?
<Forlong> poi cosa_
<krabador> "vorrei togliere tutte partizioni e creare un unico disco con ubuntu" ---> e poi?
<krabador> in modo da rispondere in una volta sola.
<Forlong> Premetto non sono molto esperto, in poche parole voglio formattare tutto e installare ubuntu!
<krabador> allora, puoi semplicemente far partire la procedura di installazione, collegato ad un cavo lan , diverse schede wireless purtroppo non funzionano bene in tale modalità, se non a sistema operativo installato
<krabador> quando ti chiederà dove installare , c'è l'opzione "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> lui pialla tutto, ed usa tutto il disco per ubuntu
<Forlong> ho fatto cosi
<krabador> se il disco , o l'hardware non presenta danni, non ci sono problemi
<Forlong> ma nel momento che esce l impostazione del fuso orario, mi esce questa finestrella piena di punti interrogativi
<Forlong> senza nessuna spiegazione
<Forlong> clicco ok e ritorna all inizio dell installazione!
<krabador> ripeto, se non ci sono danni al sistema o al disco, la procedura prosegue tranquillamente
<krabador> Forlong, accedi in sessione live, ovvero con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> collegati ad un cavo lan, e torna qui
<Forlong> ci sono dentro adesso sto usando quello
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> digita software-properties-gtk , apre una finestra
<krabador> metti la spunta su tutto, tranne che su "source"
<krabador> chiudi , e sempre nel terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Forlong, di che pc stiamo parlando?
<Forlong> assemblato
<Forlong> come faccio da terminale a darti le caratteristiche
<krabador> non conosci le caratteristiche del tuo pc ?
<Forlong> intel core i5 32bit
<krabador> Forlong, hai mandato i comandi di prima?
<Forlong> si fatto
<krabador> Forlong, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11962001/
<Carlin0> bel pc
<krabador> Forlong, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Forlong, nell'ottica di eseguire un installazione di un sistema, stacca tutte le periferiche usb
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> grazie
<Forlong> scrivo l ultimo comando_
<krabador> vai
<krabador> non te l'ho scritto per ornamento
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11962022/
<krabador> non ti vede nessun disco
<Forlong> ma con i primi comandi ha fatto aggiornamenti_
<krabador> quello che fai in sessione live non è rilevante
<Forlong> ok
<krabador> non ti vede nessun disco
<Forlong> cosa devo fare_
<Forlong> cosa consigli_
<Forlong> devo toccare qualcosa nel bios_
<krabador> nonostante tu abbia un SAMSUNG HD321LJ
<krabador> che c'è dentro, al momento?
<Forlong> windows7
<krabador> se il disco non viene riconosciuto dalla sessione live, a livello logico, potrebbe essere rovinato
<krabador> Forlong, sudo gparted
<krabador> fa uno screenshot del contenuto
<krabador> tramite il tasto stamp, salverà la foto in Immagini
<krabador> !image | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai su questo sito, imgur, fa l'upload della foto
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<Forlong> aspetta allora sudo gparted
<krabador> e rileggi i messaggi
<Forlong> beh intanto finestra con Input/output error during read on /dev/sdg
<Forlong> vado su ignore o ok
<krabador> ignore
<krabador> input output error --- > disco rovinato
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> faccio screen_
<krabador> siccome hai anche un passport western digital , si deve isolare il discorso. l'hai staccato prima di mandare gparted ?
<Forlong> no scusa
<Forlong> ora lo stacco
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<Forlong> tolto
<krabador> chiudi gparted, stacca tutte le unità usb, visto che hai il dvd di ubuntu
<krabador> tutte
<Forlong> anche il mouse
<krabador> unità ---> dischi
<krabador> unità ---> dischi , pendrive usb, eccetera
<krabador> lascia solo il mouse e la tastiera
<Forlong> quindi no mause
<Forlong> ok
<krabador> fatto?
<krabador> Forlong, non ho tutta la notte
<Forlong> fatto
<Forlong> eeee dai su
<krabador> sudo gparted, da terminale
<krabador> dai su tu
<krabador> datti una mossa
<Forlong> avevo scritto in forum li silenzio totale
<krabador> Forlong, non divagare
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> screen del contenuto
<Forlong> si padrone
<Forlong> errore non lo da piu
<krabador> ok Forlong, torna quando hai smesso di prendere per il culo
<Forlong> ora screen
<Forlong> file:///home/ubuntu/Immagini/Screenshot%20from%202015-07-29%2020:46:19.png
<Forlong> https://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> Forlong, devi fare l'upload di quell'immagine
<krabador> dal sito
<Forlong> il link ti manda allo screen
<Forlong> _
<krabador> Forlong, per favore
<krabador> in quel sito fai l'upload con l'apposita voce
<krabador> una volta fatto l'upload, metti qui il link relativo
<Forlong> upload fatto
<krabador> ti ci vuole qualcuno che venga li per copiare ed incollare qui il link dell'upload?
<Forlong> https://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> e 2
<krabador> ma ti diverte ?
<Forlong> krabador non sono esperto quanto te
<krabador> Forlong, imgur è per inesperti totali
<krabador> fatti 2 calcoli
<Forlong> bene
<Forlong> dimmi dove trovo questo link
<krabador> upload images --- browse your computer --- scegli l'immagine , clicchi su ok , aspetti che faccia l'upload , ed incolli qui il benedetto link dell'upload
<krabador> Forlong, ma lo sai cos'è un link ?
<Forlong> http://i.imgur.com/akK4CVj.png?1
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/akK4CVj
<Carlin0> sicuro che c'è windows ?
<Forlong> va bene o no
<krabador> è stato piallato
<krabador> Forlong, tasto destro sulla linea con punto esclamativo
<Forlong> ragazzi ormai sono in confusione totale
<krabador> Forlong, non fare cose allora, che non sono alla tua portata
<Forlong> si
<krabador> fa fare il tutto da un'esperto
<Forlong> dimmi
<Forlong> tasto destro
<Forlong> poi
<krabador> l'ultima voce del menu in bassp
<krabador> fa screenshot
<krabador> e sempre upload
<krabador> Forlong, ma datti una mossa
<krabador> Forlong, quante voci ha il menu a tendina , in alto a destra, in gparted?
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/DVyfDV5
<Forlong> 3
<krabador> hai raid?
<Forlong> si
<krabador> dirlo prima?
<Forlong> nessuno me l ha chiesto
<Forlong> come potevo sapere di dovervelo dire
<krabador> !veggenti | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> sul problema e sul sistema
<Forlong> cosa devo fare_
<krabador> !raid | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<krabador> Forlong, le 3 voci nel menu a tendina, quali sono ?
<Forlon> sempre io
<Forlon> mi ha buttato fuori
<krabador> sei caduto, nessuno ti ha buttato fuori
<krabador> ecco infatti
<krabador> tuo problema di rete
<Forlon> si scusa mi dai gentilmente link_
<krabador> !raid | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<krabador> !raid | Forlon
<ubot-it> Forlon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Forlong> ok allora seguo la guida del wiki e non dovrei a vere problemi
<Forlong> gentilmente mi riadi il link ubot
<Mr_Pan> !raid | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Forlong> Praticamente devo creare una partizione principale e due che sarebbero quelle dei dischi
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-30
<Ab3L> ciao. sto facendo l'upgrade del kernel (sudo apt-get distr-upgrade) e ho ricevuto questo strano errore:
<Ab3L> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.13.0-61-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-61-generic
<Ab3L> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-61-generic (i686)
<Ab3L> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<Ab3L> il contenuto del log è qui : http://pastebin.com/iBz4U80w
<Ab3L> posso stare tranquillo, o devo preoccuparmi di qualcosa? come risolvo? lo so che è scortese, ma devo andare al lavoro. potete scrivermi la risposta che poi me la leggo stasera quando rientro? grazie.
<glpiana> ola
<martinolivorno> salve
<martinolivorno> avrei un problema serio riguardante il mio pc
<akis24> !chiedi | martinolivorno
<ubot-it> martinolivorno: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<martinolivorno> ho scaricato ubuntu...ho montato sul mio pc windows 10 ieri dopo il rilascio...d'un tratto si è riavviato e il pc rimane bloccato sulla schermata d'avvio iniziale dove compare il logo....ho provato a fare boot da CD con windows 7 ...carica i file ma arriva in fondo e rimane bloccato...stavo scaricando appunto ubuntu per tentare con esso
<martinolivorno> ho provato anche a reimpostare i default del bios ma non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> martinolivorno:
<akis24> !chat | martinolivorno  oppure chiedi sul canale ##windows
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: hai installato win 10 da zero?
<ubot-it> martinolivorno  oppure chiedi sul canale ##windows: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> akis24: ah, scusa hai ragione :)
<akis24> :)
<martinolivorno> nella sezione windows è tutto un parlare inglese....non capisco una mazza... :D
<akis24> martinolivorno: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu ..
<ale-05> Buon giorno, premetto che ho cercato in lungo e in largo la soluzione a questo problema ma non ho trovato risposta, mi scuso in anticipo se non fossi stato capace di trovarla
<ale-05> in pratica dopo aver masterizzato il disco di avvio (lubuntu)
<ale-05> e dopo aver verificato il corretto download e modificato le  priorità del bios
<ale-05> il pc fa partire windows invece del disco di ubuntu
<ale-05> come mai?
<akis24> ale-05: tipo pc ? sistema operativo presente al momento ? sistema uefi ?
<akis24> *bios uefi
<ale-05> il sistema operativo è xp
<ale-05> non è uefi
<akis24> ale-05: rispondi anche alle altre domande
<ale-05> bios amibios
<ale-05> meglio
<akis24> ale-05: come hai masterizzato il disco ?
<ale-05> è xp ice
<ale-05> con un notebook su cui è  montato windows 7
<akis24> ale-05: masterizzato come dati oppure come immagine iso ? mi dovro' estorcerti tutte le info ...
<ale-05> scusami :)
<ale-05> come dati
<akis24> ale-05: masterizza come immagine iso
<akis24> ale-05: il file scaricato è .iso quindi per condseguenza va' scritto come immagine iso
<ale-05> ok ci provo
<akis24> bene
<filippo> salve, alcuni siti mi richiedono l'installazione di adobe flash player, ma dopo averlo scaricato non riesco ad installarlo
<Carlin0> filippo, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.457ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB
<Carlin0> filippo, e dopo riavvia  il browser
<ale-05> non mi chiede se dati oppure iso: descrivo la procedura punto per punto inserito il dvd parte l'autoplay consentendomi masterizzazione 1)file su disco; 2)dvd-video;3)nti media maker; scelgo 1
<ale-05> e poi non mi chiede altro se non la velocità di scrittura
<Carlin0> ale-05, non va masterizzato come dati
<akis24> !masterizzazione | ale-05
<ubot-it> ale-05: masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ale-05> perdonate la mia dabbenaggine ma non ho capito come fare
<ale-05> innanzitutto
<cristian_c> !iso | ale-05
<ubot-it> ale-05: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> ale-05: eppure ...
<akis24> Scaricare ed installare il programma Infrarecorder reperibile a questo indirizzo;
<akis24> Avviare il programma appena installato, selezionare il bottone Write Image ed indicare il percorso del file .iso;
<akis24> Nella finestra visualizzata selezionare il bottone OK per masterizzare l'immagine.
<akis24> ale-05: l'indirizzo richiesto sopra è questo cosi ora sai tutto  http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5
<ale-05> 1)"Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic con il Pulsante destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Scrivi sul disco, scegliere il masterizzatore e premere il bottone Masterizza."
<martinolivorno> di nuovo qua....ho fatto partire il disco con ubuntu...rimane bloccato all'inizio
<martinolivorno> cosa fare?
<ale-05> ho provato a  farlo ma non mi dà l'opzione scrivi sul disco
<Carlin0> ale-05, ma quello con ubuntu ... leggi bene su
<Carlin0> che win hai ale-05 ?
<ale-05> 7
<ale-05> ho copiato quello che c'è scritto per windows 7
<cristian_c> ale-05: win 7?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: cosa devi fare?
<Carlin0> [10:35:18] <ale-05> il sistema operativo è xp
<martinolivorno> installare ubuntu...o masterizzato la iso su usb
<martinolivorno> ho*
<ale-05> allora
<martinolivorno> ma quando parte, rimane bloccato all'inizio
<martinolivorno> ieri per errore mio fratello ha fatto l'aggiornamento con w 10
<cristian_c> ale-05: apri infra recorder
<ale-05> vorrei sostituire xp con lubuntu
<matteo92> buongiorno ragazzi
<martinolivorno> e ora non so come sbloccarmi di li
<cristian_c> ale-05: cerca di avere pazienza
<ale-05> sisi
<cristian_c> ale-05: aperto?
<ale-05> solo che non ci sto capendo nulla :)
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: allora
<martinolivorno> son tutto orecchie
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: dove si blocca? Posta una schermata che spieghi bene
<cristian_c> ale-05: una voltaperto infrarecorder
<martinolivorno> nella schermata dove riconosce che l'Os è ubuntu....e li rimane bloccato senza proseguire con l'installazione
<martinolivorno> subito all'inizio
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: vai in actions
<ale-05> installato infrarecorder
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: Posta una schermata che spieghi bene
<ale-05> aperto infrarecorder
<martinolivorno> va bene
<cristian_c> martinolivorno: vai in actions
<cristian_c> ale-05: fatto?
<ale-05> sta scrivendo
<ale-05> cristian_c: ha finito ora lo provo
<ale-05> ok sembra che vada anche se non mi ha fatto scegliere la lingua
<ale-05> grazie
<ale-05> a tutti
<ale-05> rimango un attimo in attesa per vedere se mi da qualche problema
<mateo9222> buongiorno
<mateo9222> ho un problema con la scheda wifi di un mac air con lubuntu
<mateo9222> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi!
<mateo9222> scusate se lo ho scritto piu volte ma sono con un altro pc e si spegne spesso
<mateo9222> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<mateo9222> ???
<mateo9222> nessuno?
<mateo9222> perfavore e urgente
<cristian_c> !nessuno | mateo9222
<ubot-it> mateo9222: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<reezy> ciao ragazzi ho un grosso problema. Non funziona piú il tasto sx del touchpad. Anche attaccando un mouse usb esterno stesso problema. Non riesco a usare il laptop....Come posso fare?
<mateo9222> ok
<reezy> La tastiera funziona ma il touchpad ha questo problema e non mi permette di fare niente
<cristian_c> mateo9222: allora
<cristian_c> mateo9222: mac air con lububtu? O.o
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma macbook air non è un pc relativamente nuovo?
<reezy> c´e qualcuno che mi puó aiutare? :(
<reezy> ciao krabador!
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | reezy
<ubot-it> reezy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<reezy> ciao ragazzi ho un grosso problema. Non funziona piú il tasto sx del touchpad. Anche attaccando un mouse usb esterno stesso problema. Non riesco a usare il laptop....Come posso fare?
<mateo9222> ho scaricato i driver per linux di broadcom 802 per il mio mac ora come devo fare per installarlo ringrazio anticipatamente
<mateo9222> ho 2 cartelle lib src
<mateo9222> e un file di testo makefil
<cristian_c> mateo9222: sicuro sia un mac air?
<cristian_c> macbook air?
<cristian_c> reezy: prima funzionava? e prima quando?
<reezy> fino a ieri sera funzionava, adesso il tasto dx funziona e il sx no
<reezy> attaccando un mouse usb stessa cosa, questa é la cosa strana
<mateo9222> si macbook air versione 2008
<mateo9222> no non è mai funzionata da quando ho messo lubunto
<krabador> infatti i mac sono concepiti per il macosx
<mateo9222> ma ho letto su svariati forum che era possibile installare linux
<mateo9222> e sembra anche giare meglio sinceramente
<cristian_c> reezy: riesci a spiegare cos'hai fatto ieri sera?
<reezy> nulla, ho spento il laptop
<cristian_c> reezy: ok, ora apri un terminaòe, invece
<cristian_c> !ubunto | mateo9222
<ubot-it> mateo9222: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<mateo9222> scusate!
<mateo9222> nessuna sa come mettere i driver sul macbookair?
<reezy> cristian_c si...
<cristian_c> mateo9222: ce l'hai il cavo lan?
<mateo9222> pultroppo no
<cristian_c> reezy: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mateo9222> ha solo il wifi
<krabador> o Madonna , purtroppo
<krabador> pultroppo
<cristian_c> mateo9222: non hai un adattatore usb-lan?
<reezy> cristian_c non sono su quel laptop
<mateo9222> no
<reezy> cristian_c dando da terminale sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<reezy> adesso il mouse usb funziona
<reezy> ma appena ridó sudo modprobe psmouse non funziona di nuovo
<mateo9222> posso scaricarli su un altro pc e installarli via usb
<reezy> cristian_c il touchpad invece non funziona in entrambi i casi
<cristian_c> mateo9222: la connessione lan è molto più veloce del wifi
<cristian_c> reezy: quando hai il laptop a portata a mano, digita il comando
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamo qui a girarci i pollici
<mateo9222> e ma non c'è su air quindi non si può fare nulla ? mi tocca ritornare ad osx?
<reezy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965421/
<reezy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965421http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965421/
<reezy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965421
<reezy2> ops scusate
<cristian_c> mateok
<cristian_c> reezy2: ok
<cristian_c> mateo9222: quando hai acquistato l'air? E quanto l'hai pagato? Ma sopratutto, perché lubuntu invece di ubuntu?
<krabador> mateo9222: linux su mac si può ma non è sempre lineare, ci sono diverse cose da delineare , ed in alcuni modelli qualcosa può andare con difficoltà
<cristian_c> reezy2: non credo tu stia utilizzando ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma proprio per niente
<mateo9222> ok grazie ragazzi
<mateo9222> no è il mio vecchio air del 2008 al epoca lo ho pagato 1100 euro
<mateo9222> ma ora e molto lento con osx
<reezy2> cristian_c e lo so ma che devo fare, non c'è un supporto efficiente come questo...
<reezy2> comunque è una derivata
<cristian_c> mateo9222: giuro che non sono a conoscenza di macbook air del 2008
<mateo9222> per quello ho provato lubuntu
<krabador> reezy2: tanti saluti
<cristian_c> !buntu | reezy2
<ubot-it> reezy2: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<mateo9222> 2011
<mateo9222> 1
<mateo9222> !
<cristian_c> mateo9222: vero, esiste
<mateo9222> se io mettessi ubuntu riconoscerebbe il wi-fi?
<cristian_c> ora è chiaro
<reezy> cioé mi state dicendo che lxle non é supportata qui? non é una derivata ufficiale?
<krabador> lxde è un ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> mateo9222: tra lubuntu e ubuntu cambia sostanzialmente sllo l'ambientecdesktop
<krabador> se avessi lubuntu , si
<mateo9222> an ok !
<reezy> no io parlo di lxle non lxde
<krabador> ti sei risposto da solo
<cristian_c> reezy2: non c'è nemmeno un repo di ubuntu nel tuo sources.list, a quanto leggo
<cristian_c> reezy: se non hai connessione sul pc attualmente, ti conviene copiare il risultato di: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> mateo9222: se non hai connessione sul pc attualmente, ti conviene copiare il risultato di: lshw -C network
<mateo9222> e non ho la connessione
<mateo9222> ok
<mateo9222> ora lo copio
<mateo9222> print program version b.02.16
<mateo9222> format can be
<mateo9222> html
<mateo9222> xml
<mateo9222> short
<mateo9222> businfo
<mateo9222> options can be
<mateo9222> class CLASS
<mateo9222> c class
<mateo9222> C class
<mateo9222> disable test
<mateo9222> enable test
<mateo9222> quiet
<mateo9222> sanitize
<cristian_c> ?
<mateo9222> numeric
<cristian_c> !paste | mateo9222
<ubot-it> mateo9222: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mateo9222> ok scusate cmq e uscito solo questo
<akis24> mateo9222: usa pastebin .. avvisato
<mateo9222> ok
<cristian_c> mateo9222: per favote, incolla su pastebin, non si capisce niente
<mateo9222> ora mi potete spiegare come mettere i driver che ho trasferito tramite usb
<mateo9222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965518/
<cristian_c> mateo9222: non hai digitato il comando richiesto
<mateo9222> lshw -c
<mateo9222> non era quello?
<cristian_c> mateo9222: no
<mateo9222> e quale devo digitare?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> mateo9222: se non hai connessione sul pc attualmente, ti conviene copiare il risultato di: lshw -C network
<mateo9222> se metto quel  comando esce come prima
<mateo9222> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965518/
<cristian_c> mateo9222: posta tutto, comando compreso
<akis24> scappato
<cristian_c> ehhh
<Forlong> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe con fakeraid e installazione di ubuntu?
<Forlong> non sono per niente esperto!
<cristian__c> !dettagli | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Forlong> Allora ho un pc con raid e vorrei installare ubuntu.Non me ne intendo per niente di partizioni dischi etc, pensavo fosse piu facile linstallazione
<Forlong> ho letto di fake raid ma non vorrei causare danni
<Forlong> se qualcuno fosse disposto ad aiutarmi, mi piacerebbe poter utilizzare questo sistema operativo
<cristian__c> Forlong: ma ik pc è tuo?
<Forlong> si
<cristian__c> il pc ha un controller rais?
<cristian__c> raid
<Forlong> come posso verificarlo_
<Forlong> scusa ma sono sempre stato utente mac, mi hanno fatto un pc assemblato con windows 7 ma non mi trovo molto bene
<cristian__c> Forlong: perchè hai parlato di eaid, allora?
<cristian__c> ne parli come se il pc non fosse tuo
<cristian__c> ok
<Forlong> ho parlato di raid perch[ ho visto che [ impostato nel bios
<cristian__c> allora potrebbe avere un controller raid
<Forlong> so che ho montati dentro due dischi da 300gb
<cristian__c> li hai montati tu?
<Forlong> quando provo a fare l installazione normale di ubuntu lui vede 600gb come unico volume
<cristian__c> Forlong: ma inclive l'hai provato?
<cristian__c> in live
<Forlong> si adesso sono in live
<Forlong> uso solo live da cd
<cristian__c> Forlong: apri gparted
<Forlong> ok
<cristian__c> !image | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian__c> Forlong: poi apri anche un terminale e digita i comandi: lspci -k
<cristian__c> Forlong: e: sudo parted -l
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/pvU0bDR
<cristian__c> !paste | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Forlong> ok fatto
<cristian__c> Forlong: link ai paste
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965932/
<Forlong> [ corretto?
<cecchini> ciao
<cecchini> buon giorno
<Forlong> cristian ho postato giusto>
<Forlong> ?
<cristian__c> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 06)
<cristian__c> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8383
<cristian__c> 	Kernel driver in use: ahci
<cristian__c> Forlong: potrebbe essere disattivabile da bios
<cristian__c> Forlong: ma non ho capito se ti imteressa il raid o meno
<Forlong> ma se disattivo cosa succede ai dischi_
<Forlong> ?
<Forlong> scusa l ignoranza!
<cristian__c> Forlong: i dischi sono vuoti?
<Forlong> avevo win7 prima ma mi sa che ho cancellato tutto
<Forlong> io voglio cancellare tutto pulire il pc e installare ubuntu
<cristian__c> quando hai cancellato?
<cristian__c> ah, oK
<cristian__c> ma il raid non tinteressa?
<Forlong> puo essermi utile?
<Forlong> non so neanche bene cosa sia
<cristian__c> Forlong: se sai a cosaserve. sì
<cristian__c> Forlong: molto semplicemente, e la defi
<Forlong> so che permette di dividere i dischi in piu parti
<cristian__c> e la definizione la trovi anche su wikipedia
<Forlong> si si ho letto
<cristian__c> il raid 1ad esempio salva gli stessi dati contemporaneamente sui due dischi
<cristian__c> quindi un disco è l'esatta copia dell'altro
<Forlong> raid 0 invece fa un disco unico giusto?
<cristian__c> cosicchè se c'è un guasto, un danno a uno dei due dischi, non perdi i dati
<cristian__c> si chiama ridondanza de8k dati
<cristian__c> dei
<Forlong> capisco, tu cosa mi consigli?
<Forlong> io vorrei sfruttare appieno il pc con ubuntu
<cristian__c> Forlong: non mi intendo molto, ma se non sbaglio raid 0 usa un solo disco, credo sia utile se ci sono settori danneggiati
<cristian__c> Forlong: non so cosa consigliarti, dipende da te
<Forlong> percui usando raid1
<Forlong> vedrei come memoria disponibile solo i 300gb di un disco
<cristian__c> beh, se i tuoi d<ti sono così importa ti
<Forlong> non lo sono
<cristian__c> se hai paura che un disco possa rompersi da un momento all'altro
<Forlong> beh spero di no
<cristian__c> comunque, ok
<Forlong> cmq se si rompe amen
<Forlong> haha
<Forlong> scusa
<cristian__c> Forlong: allora , prova a disattivare raid dal bios
<Claudio92> Buongiorno, sono al punto di partizionare l'hard disk interno per installare ubuntu MATE (oltre a win7), devo ridimensionare la partizione di win7 e creare 3 nuove partizioni: root, home separata e swap... ho deframmentato il disco, adesso sono in live con gparted, smonto  la partiz. di win7?
<cristian__c> poi ,riavvii la live
<cristian__c> e in gparted forse trovi una situazione diversa
<Forlong> ma devo mettere achi o ide
<cristian__c> io non ho raid, quindi non ti resta che prove
<cristian__c> *provare
<cristian__c> Forlong: allora
<cristian__c> ahci è per i dischi sata
<cristian__c> ide è per i vecchi dischi ide/pata
<cristian__c> che ormai sono sempre più rari, sorpassati
<Forlong> io comunque devo cambiare in quel punto
<Forlong> dove ti fa selezionare queste opzioni giusto_
<Forlong> ?
<cristian__c> Forlong: xp ad esempio supporta solo modalità ide, a quanto ricordo
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> no beh il pc [ abb recente come hardware
<cristian__c> Forlong: tu disattiva raid, se puoi, ma ahci va benissimo come modalità, dubito tu abbia jn vecchio disco
<Forlong> ma una volta che cambio devo poi fare qualche formattazione ai dischi?
<Claudio92> krabador, posso c hiedere a te? cristian__c è impegnato :)
<krabador> Forlong, se non hai il file system pronto, devi crearlo
<krabador> !qualcuno | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Forlong> percui adesso esco ed entro nel bios
<Claudio92> sono al punto di partizionare l'hard disk interno per installare ubuntu MATE (oltre a win7), devo ridimensionare la partizione di win7 e creare 3 nuove partizioni: root, home separata e swap... ho deframmentato il disco, adesso sono in live con gparted, smonto  la partiz. di win7?
<Forlong> tolgo raid e metto ahci
<krabador> Claudio92, te l'ho detto ieri sera 3 volte
<krabador> Claudio92, controlla il log
<krabador> !log | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Forlong> poi torno qui giusto?
<Claudio92> cos'è il log?
<krabador> Forlong, se hai da chiedere, certo.
<Forlong> no nel senso facendo questa operazione pu; essere che riesco ad installare ubuntu dopo_
<Forlong> o devo fare altre operazioni, voglio disturbarvi il meno possibile
<krabador> Forlong, nessun disturbo , finchè c'è piena collaborazione ;)
<Claudio92> allora, devo smontare la partizione di win7 per poi ridimensionare e creare le altre 3 per ubuntu? giusto?
<Claudio92> mi sembra di aver capito questo
<krabador> leggi il log, è spiegato iperdettagliatamente
<Forlong> grazie allora, ora vado a lavoro e stasera riprovo
<Claudio92> non so come fare quella pagina web è arabo per me :S
<cristian__c> Claudio92: quando hai difficoltà con le guide wiki
<cristian__c> sintetizza ed elenca i punti che non ti sono chiari, dubbi, ecc
<cristian__c> cosìvti sinpotrà dare eventualmente risposte puntuali
<Claudio92> certo cristian__c , prima in breve ho chiesto se per creare 3 nuove partizioni (root home separata e swap) devo smontare la partizione di win7
<Claudio92> tra l'altro, comefaccio a capire qual è quella di win7?
<PEPPESR> VPN
<PEPPESR> qualcuno può aiutarmi a crearla? sono ore che procvo senza successo
<krabador> !chat | PEPPESR
<ubot-it> PEPPESR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PEPPESR> weiii krabador
<PEPPESR> ciao :)
<PEPPESR> non è supporto ubuntu questo? seguo le vostre guide
<cecchini> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> PEPPESR, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN  , questa copre l'esigenza, controlla opportunamente i parametri della vpn che devi configurare
<PEPPESR> l ho seguita ma è solo per connettersi
<PEPPESR> io devo crearla e far connettere gli altri alla mia rete
<krabador> quindi , non riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<krabador> !chat | PEPPESR
<ubot-it> PEPPESR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudio92> scusate se sono assillante, come faccio a capire qual è la partizione di windows 7?
<Carlin0> Claudio92, di che win parliamo ?
<krabador> Claudio92, non sei assillante, sei fastidioso
<krabador> ti è stato ripetuto piu' volte cio' che devi fare, e come
<Claudio92> va bene, ma non riesco a capire quale sia la partizione di win7
<krabador> Claudio92, t'è mai venuto in mente, per esempio, di aprire gparted, e di postare una foto del contenuto, a disco opportuno selezionato ?
<Claudio92> se me l'avessi chiesto, come in questo momento, ci avrei pensato... lo faccio subuto (scusate ancora e grazie)
<krabador> Claudio92, se nella macchina in questione , c'è un solo sistema operativo, non ci sono molte possibilità di sbagliare, anche da utente iperinesperto
<Claudio92> per me non hai ragione, nel mio caso sono quasi totalmente "noob" :)
<Claudio92> tuttavia, posto subito uno screen :)
<krabador> cecchini, non ricevo privati, devi scrivere in canale
<cecchini> va bene
<cecchini> se installo ubuntu con dropbox su windows al momento che decidessi di disinstallare dropbox automaticamente viene cancellato anche il file dropbox dedicato alla installazione di ubuntu?
<krabador> dropbox?
<cecchini> scusa virtualbox
<cecchini> mi sn confuso scusa :P
<krabador> !virtualbox | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<krabador> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html | cecchini
<cecchini> ok grazie do un occhiata
<cecchini> :)
<Claudio92> http://i.imgur.com/XGIEvJa.png
<Claudio92> questo è lo screen di gparted
<krabador> Claudio92, facciamo una cosa
<krabador> Claudio92, guarda la grandezza delle partizioni ed il nome delle etichette, per quelle che ce l'hanno
<krabador> secondo te
<krabador> quale puo' essere win7 ?
<Carlin0> se indovini non ti dico cosa vinci
<Claudio92> beh la più grande è media ubuntu ecc... ma c'è scritto ubuntu
<Claudio92> dev sda2
<krabador> ah Claudio92 non confondere il mount point con l'etichetta
<krabador> "label"
<Claudio92> credo sia quella comunque, quella di win7
<Claudio92> dev sda2...
<Claudio92> no?
<krabador> /dev/sda2 , esatto
<Claudio92> oh splendido comincio a capire qualcosina haha :)
<Claudio92> adesso dunque la smonto  :)
<krabador> se il disco ha partizione mbr, non puoi fare altre partizioni , oltre queste che hai
<krabador> *tabella partizione mbr
<krabador> il limite della tabella partizioni mbr è 4 primarie
<Claudio92> krabador , che vuol dire? hai già capito tu se ha questa partizione mbr?
<krabador> si, hai mbr. per sicurezza, chiudi gparted, sudo fdisk -l    da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | Claudio92
<ubot-it> Claudio92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Claudio92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11966361/
<Claudio92> ecco
<krabador> Claudio92, hai 4 primarie, in hd con tabella partizioni mbr. ubuntu puo' installarsi solo se usi l'opzione "usa tutto il disco" della procedura standard di installazione , oppure dopo l'eliminazione della partizione win (dopo opportuno backup) per creare al suo posto una partizione estesa
<krabador> e creare all'interno tutte le partizioni che si vuole
<Claudio92> krabador e se installassi ubuntu su un hard disk esterno?
<Claudio92> credo sia veloce, è usb 3.0
<krabador> lo puoi fare, devi solo stare poi attento che il bootloader si installi nel disco esterno
<Claudio92> e come faccio a installare il bootloader nell'HD esterno?
<krabador> è parte della procedura di installazione
<Claudio92> ah quindi lo dice in chiaro? se installarlo nell'hd esterno o meno?
<krabador> no
<krabador> al punto in cui la procedura di installazione ti chiederà dove installare ,  avrai in basso un opzione "altro"
<krabador> che sarebbe comunque stata la stessa che dovresti utilizzare dopo aver creato a mano /root e /home
<krabador> avrai una schermata in cui assegnare la partzione ad ubuntu
<krabador> assegnerai il tuo disco usb, ovviamente opportunamente attaccato prima dell'inizio della procedura di installazione
<krabador> e nella stessa schermata , segnalerai dove deve finire il bootloader
<Claudio92> ok, comunque dovrò creare 3 partizioni (root, home e swap)... e se anche il disco esterno ha mbr?
<Claudio92> come si verifica?
<Claudio92> attacco l'hd al pc e do lo stesso comando in terminal?
<krabador> Claudio92, non fare confusione
<krabador> il tuo pc ha 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> non significa che ogni disco con mbr abbia 4 partizioni primarie
<Claudio92> intendo l'hd esterno, non l'hd del pc
<Claudio92> non ho capito bene... quindi posso creare 3 partizioni nell'hd esterno?
<glpiana> Claudio92, puoi crearne quante ne vuoi se lo fai dentro a una partizione estesa
<glpiana> Claudio92, se installi su un disco esterno usb, stai attento a dove va a installare grub.
<glpiana> se lo dovesse mettere sul disco interno, potrebbe darti problemi
<Claudio92> glpiana ok, comunque, posso ridimensionare la partizione del disco esterno creandone una estesa?
<krabador> Claudio92, senti, nel disco esterno, quante partizioni vorresti mai creare,20 ?
<Claudio92> root home e swap
<krabador> si, ed oltre queste, quante ne vorresti mai?
<krabador> se 'sto disco lo dai ad ubuntu, il fatto che abbia il limite di 4 partizioni primarie, che problema da?
<Claudio92> oltre quelle vorrei preservare i dati che ho già
<Claudio92> quindi una partizione a parte per i dati
<krabador> tra l'altro, ti stai predisponendo per una configurazione ideale, con home separata, e magari tra una settimana il sistema non ti piace.
<Claudio92> no, l'ho provato e fa al caso mio
<krabador> tagliando corto, se vuoi 35 partizioni, ridimensioni quella che hai dello spazio desiderato/necessario, e fai un'estesa, e dentro ci metti tutte le partizioni che vuoi , altrimenti root, home, swap e dati (già esistenti, frutto di ridimensionamento) fa 4
<krabador> e stai a posto cosi'
<Claudio92> già, posso creare le 3 partizioni tanto sono a posto con quelle
<krabador> Claudio92, perfetto
<pingestero> salve
<pingestero> ho un Sony Vaio con queste caratteristiche: processore Intel Pentium M a 1.73 GHz, RAM 512 MB, Hard Disk 60 GB
<pingestero> che versione di Ubunto mi consigliate? Grazie mille
<Carlin0> pingestero, lubuntu
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<teodoro> ragazzi ho un problema con lubuntu non sto riuscendo ad trasferire bene dei file su piu hardisk esterni
<teodoro> cioe di solito andava veloce tipo 480 mbs ora neanche a 30 40 mbs cosa fare per questo
<pingestero> Carlin0, grazie sei stato molto utile
<teodoro> io pensavo dipendesse dal sistema il problema ma invece non e solo questo avvolte si impallava il sistema cioe carlino dimmi tutto
<carlino007> carlino carlino
<carlino007> carlino uso una wifi che te ne fai di un ping test per vedere cosa mai poi detto fra noi perdi solo del tempo secondo me
<carlino007> te le prendi con il mio vicino mi sa
<carlino007> lubuntu e in virtuale no fai niente
<carlino007> ancora meglio tidico che e una lanboot
<freeno> carlino sei veramente grande ma siamo in italia ti ricordo sai vabbe ciao alla prox bro
<versilia> CIAO
<versilia> Quando stampo da un po' di tempo a questa parte la stampante non mi funziona bene: non mi fa il f/r e soprattutto aggiunge ad ogni file stampato una pagina bianca. Come faccio a sistemarla? E' vecchiotta una hp 3100
<versilia> up
<versilia> ma oggi non c'è nessuno?
<versilia> Quando stampo da un po' di tempo a questa parte la stampante non mi funziona bene: non mi fa il f/r e soprattutto aggiunge ad ogni file stampato una pagina bianca. Come faccio a sistemarla? E' vecchiotta una hp 3100
<smosi> ciao a tutti
<smosi> qualcuno per caso mi puo aiutare
<Carlin0> !aiuto | smosi
<ubot-it> smosi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<smosi> ok
<smosi> ho messo ubuntu su il mio pc portatile ma ho hdd bloccato da password con windows di un altro pc ho trovato un programma che mi ha trovato la password di quel hd ne esiste uno per ubuntu
<smosi> se no come posso fare sono in modalita provvisoria di ubuntu
<Carlin0> smosi, HD bloccato da pass e tu non la sai ?
<smosi> yes
<Carlin0> chiedila al padrone del pc
<smosi> a mala pena mio zio che melo ha regalato lo sa accendere
<smosi> ok in pratica sono fregato
<Carlin0> smosi, stando alla tua descrizione il pc potrebbe essere fregato
<smosi> non io
<Carlin0> cmq qui si fa supporto a ubuntu non craccare pass et similia
<smosi> io ormai in teoria ho ubuntu nel pc ma funziona solo in modalita prova
<Carlin0> ma il tuo problema non riguarda ubuntu
<smosi> va beh ho capito
<smosi> scusa e ubuntu con hd con un lucchetto non riguarda ubuntu
<smosi> potrebbe succedere a chiuque
<ProfOak> Salve, sto cercando di scannerizzare un documento con il mio Epson Perfection 2480 Photo. Ho seguito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson/Perfection2480 ma avviando XSane il led sullo scanner diventa rosso lampeggiante. Se provo a creare una anteprima, XSane dice http://i.imgur.com/80hl039.png . Come posso fare? Uso Ubuntu 15.04 x86_64.
<PippoMd> Salve
<akis24> !ciao | PippoMd
<ubot-it> PippoMd: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PippoMd> Non riesco a fare funzionare l'audio su ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> PippoMd: dai qualche dettaglio in piu'
<PippoMd> non mi da nessun OUTPUT come audio , ma dovrebbe dare la TV (attaccata con l'HDMI)
<akis24> PippoMd: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4376391  prova a leggere qui
<PippoMd> Ok grazie, semmai non funziona (o incappo in qualche altro porblema) mi faccio risentire
<akis24> PippoMd: comunque spero hai selezionato dalle impostazioni audio l'uscita hdmi ...
<akis24> PippoMd: Impostazioni di sistema → Audio e seleziona l'uscita audio HDMI nel caso non l'hai fatto
<Forlong> cristan o krabador_
<Forlong> ?
<PippoMd> adesso l'audio funziona, però quando provo ad accedere al mio account metto la password corretta fa un secondo schermo nero e poi mi richiede la password  e sono costretto a mettre guest, come faccio?
<Forlong> Ragazzi allora cambiato nel bios da raid a ahci
<Forlong> provo a installare ma niente!
<Forlong> i due dischi che ho adesso devo formattarli?
<Forlong> ho impostato nel bios ahci
<Forlong> ora devo formattare con gparted i dischi_
<Forlong> >
<Forlong> ?
<Forlong> qualcuno sa iutarmi?
<Forlong> a
<Forlong> Ciao ragazzi
<Forlong> allora voglio formattare completamente il pc e installare ubuntu
<Forlong> ora ho tolto dal bios il raid e messo su ahci
<Forlong> posso fare tutto da gparted?
<Forlong> ciao krabador
<Forlong> help
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Forlong> allora cambiato sul bios da raid a ahci
<Forlong> ora voglio formattare completamente pc e installare ubuntu
<Forlong> ho due dischi da 300 piu disco principale e voglio sfruttare tutto
<krabador> Forlong, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<Ab3L> ciao. ho l'upgrade del kernel (sudo apt-get distr-upgrade) e ho ricevuto questo strano errore:
<Forlong> posso fare tutto da gparted?
<Forlong> Ma non dovrei piu avere raid adesso
<krabador> Forlong, il raid devi sempre gestirlo in un certo modo
<Ab3L> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.13.0-61-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-61-generic
<Ab3L> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-61-generic (i686)
<Ab3L> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<Ab3L> il contenuto del log è qui : http://pastebin.com/iBz4U80w
<Forlong> in che senso?
<gammaray> Buonasera, ho ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS e vorrei sapere se si può cambiare l'ambiente grafico (solo lo stile e non il sistema operativo) per usare meno ram... e quali alternative esistono
<Ab3L> sto tranquillo e riavvio, o è meglio che faccio qualcosa per evitare di rimanere senza schermo?
<Forlong> oggi mi avevano detto che se avevo un controller raid bastava cambiarlo dal bios in ahci
<Forlong> da gparted mi trovo con un volume 0 un dev7sde eun dev7sdf
<Ab3L> gamma
<gammaray> dimmi pure Ab3L
<Ab3L> penso che puoi provare ad installare il desktop di lubuntu
<Ab3L> ma ti ritroverai le applicazioni che hai ora con quelle di lubuntu
<gammaray> in verità cerco un desktop simile a quello di MATE, ma che usi meno risorse
<joker88> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Forlong> ma allora nel link che mi hai inviato [ un cd con guida al partizionamneto
<Ab3L> gammaray: lxde e xfce sono entrabi più leggeri di mate.
<joker88> avrei bisogno di sapere se in ubuntu (l'ho appena installato) c'è un modo per vedere quali driver delle periferiche sono stati riconosciuti e quali no
<joker88> come in windows l'opzione "gestione dispositivi"
<joker88> grazie
<Forlong> adesso devo reimpostare nel bios raid allora
<Forlong> mi sa che siete un po occupati adesso
<Ab3L> joker88: è un vecchio post, ma penso faccia al caso tuo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=483863
<joker88> grazie mille!
<gammaray> Ab3L ma il desktop di MATE usa meno risorse del desktop predefinito di ubuntu 14.4 (quello con la barra al lato) ?
<Ab3L> gammaray: non ti saprei dire.
<gammaray> Ab3L ok... ma se installo un desktop diverso e mi accorgo che non dovesse fare al caso mio posso tornare a quello predefinito?
<Ab3L> gammaray: prova con una distro live. poi decidi.
<gammaray> ok, grazie :)
<Ab3L> penso d'aver trovato la soluzione al mio problema: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<Ab3L> scappo. bye.
<fisarmo> Salve, ho Ubuntu 13.10 e vorrei passare alla versione 14.04 LTS, ma in Impostazioni di sistema ho solo "applicazioni e aggiornamenti" e non so come avviare l'applicazione Sorgenti software, non avendo il percorso sistema-amministrazione- sorgenti software, nè una finestra che notifichi una nuova versione di Ubuntu. E non visualizzo neanche l'applic
<fisarmo> azione Update Manager... Tra l'altro non riesco ad installare niente. Insomma, sono bloccata! Chiedo una mano.
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-31
<glpiana> ola
<justdoit> vorrei comprare un tablet con windows e metteric linux qualcuno c'è mai riuscito?
<glpiana> !chat | justdoit non c'è supporto all'acquisto su questo canale
<ubot-it> justdoit non c'è supporto all'acquisto su questo canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<justdoit> glpiana, non ho chiesto un consiglio su cosa acquistare ho chiesto se qualcuno è riuscito a installare ubuntu su un tablet con os windows
<justdoit> non ho citato nè modelli e marchi
<justdoit> credo di aver rispettato le regole del canale
<glpiana> justdoit, ti ho indicato il canale in cui parlarne. chiuso off topic
<justdoit> glpiana, ok
<justdoit> scusate
<MonkeyDust> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<MICHELGZ> Saluti, ho problemi ad installare xubuntu/lubuntu su un portatile (Toshiba Portegé/712mb di RAM/processore Intel M/32 bit): dopo aver selezionato la lingua e scelto installa dopo qualche secondo di caricamento lo schermo diventa nero e si blocca con schermo nero. Ho provato entrambe le distro da dvd e da chiavetta usb. E' un problema di LXDE, occor
<MICHELGZ> re settare il Bios? grazie e saluti, Michel Gerbaz
<krabador> MICHELGZ, scegli la lingua, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset
<glpiana> MICHELGZ, non c'è nessun bios da resettare. fai sta prova
<krabador> fa partire "prova lubuntu senza installare"W
<glpiana> avvia il sistema da usb o disco come preferisci. vedrai in breve tempo un paio di icone alla base dello schermo
<glpiana> ah ecco, scusa krabador
<krabador> mo niente
<MICHELGZ> Ok grazie, proverò
<Lucioooo> salve
<marvindep> ciao, ho un problema con la "foto camera" (samsung galaxy s5) mi da "Could not claim the USB device" quando lo collego con la usb
<michelgz> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Lubuntu: ho provato in modalità normale e safe, ma al caricamento ritorna il seguente errore: try (hd0, 0) NTFS5 error "prefix" is not set
<Lucioooo> salve, sul mio portatile è presente solamente Ubuntu e vorrei farlo tornare a Windows come era in precedenza . io non ci capisco molto di programmi come Gparted o cose varie , aggiungo anche che ho provato a inserire chiavette e tutto il resto in boot come consigliato ma senza risultati
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<marvindep> <Lucioooo> anch io avevo portatile condiviso con windows, è una scelta che fai mentre installi ubuntu, se hai fatto questa scelta qua dovresti potere sceglere dal boot se aprire ubuntu o windows
<krabador> Lucioooo, installazione e reinstallazione di windows, non sono trattati qui, considera che in molti notebook, nel manuale, è specificata una procedura di ripristino
<Lucioooo> nel sistema di ubuntu ho 240 gb
<Lucioooo> quindi presumo ci sia altro spazio libero
<Lucioooo> io ho un hp pavilion 15 , quando ero sulla schermata dove sono presenti tutte le unità di memoria in windows era presente un "disco incluso di ripristino" ouna cosa del genere
<Lucioooo> o una*
<krabador> Lucioooo, sei stato messo al corrente.
<Lucioooo> tipo una parte di memoria in cui era presente questo disco
<Lucioooo> no ma il disco è andato perso , si è cancellato nonostante fosse protetto
<marvindep> <Lucioooo> riavvia il comp, quando sei nel boot con la freccia in giu spostati sul windows, se c'è, lì dovresti vederlo ...
<Lucioooo> no ho già provato a vedere.. non c'è nulla che conduca a Windows
<krabador> Lucioooo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> e cosa sarebbe scusami ?
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un link
<krabador> postalo qui
<Lucioooo> va bene ora vedo e ti dico
<krabador> se non dai il primo il secondo non va
<marvindep> <krabador> puoi aiutarmi? ho il problema con la "foto camera" (samsung galaxy s5) , collegando USB mi da "Could not claim the USB device"
<krabador> collega il device al computer
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> ecco il link
<Lucioooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973622/
<krabador> Lucioooo, sudo gparted , fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | Lucioooo
<ubot-it> Lucioooo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marvindep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973635/
<Lucioooo> va bene ora lo faccio e vi invio
<krabador> marvindep, va nelle opzioni di storage del galaxy s3 , vedi le opzioni di collegamento
<marvindep> <krabador>ma stavo vedendo proprio questo...dovrebbe essere un galaxy s5???
<marvindep> ci provo
<Lucioooo> sta caricando lo screen ora
<Lucioooo> http://imgur.com/samJVAY
<Lucioooo> eccola scusami il ritardo
<krabador> Lucioooo, sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973709/
<krabador> Lucioooo, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/a && ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> mi dice
<Lucioooo> "impossibile creare la directory "/media/a": file già esistente
<krabador> hai copiato ed incollato la linea?
<Lucioooo> quale linea ?
<Lucioooo> si ora riprovo magari
<krabador> se li hai mandati uno alla volta
<krabador> non farlo
<krabador> Lucioooo, spiega, per carità , che cosa hai fatto
<Lucioooo> allora
<Lucioooo> ho inserito il comando che mi hai scritto tu ,quello che comincia con mkdir
<krabador> con sudo
<krabador> Lucioooo, dovevi copiare ed incollare tutta la linea nel terminale
<Lucioooo> si
<krabador> adesso manda lsblk | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> http://paste.ubunutu.com/11973771/
<krabador> ma non ce la fai a copiare ed incollare?
<krabador> devi scrivere a mano sbagliando?
<Lucioooo> eh scusami scrivo dal fisso
<Lucioooo> scusa
<krabador> non puoi collegarti qui dalla macchina in questione ?
<Lucioooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973771/
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> sarebbe più complicato scrivere
<krabador> perchè, non ha la tastiera?
<Lucioooo> si ce l'ha ma faccio fatica
<krabador> manda il risultato del comando, per favore
<Lucioooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973793/
<Lucioooo> eccolo
<krabador> sudo ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<Lucioooo> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/11973809/
<krabador> Lucioooo, apri con il gestore files, /dev/sda2 e fa screenshot
<linux> Ragazzi ho 2 domande da farvi eccole: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11974215/
<mar> vorrei una vecchia versione di ubuntu es la 10 diove posso scaricarla? Grazie
<krabador> linux, perchè non puoi scriverle?
<linux> eccole:
<linux> 1) È possibile che linux vada in crash (se si può definire così) per poca RAM o altro?
<linux> 2) Sapete perchè se io uso la batteria il pc non si spegne mentre con alimentatore dopo pochi minuti si? Pc con linux
<krabador> linux, come stanno le impostazioni di alimentazione?
<krabador> quale linux?
<krabador> potresti definire meglio "crash" ?
<linux> xubuntu succede solo da oggi
<linux> Non so come dire... Quando metto su l'alimentatore e uso il pc (2/3 minuti) questo si spegne da solo
<krabador> potresti definire meglio "crash" ?
<krabador> xubuntu quale versione?
<linux> Ripeto: non so come definirlo..
<krabador> e non riesci neanche a descriverlo?
<krabador> hai un blocco espressivo?
<linux> Ad esempio winzoz quando va in crash compare una schermata blu e si riavvia... su linux è possibile una cosa simile?
<linux> va bene?
<krabador> ma tu stai domandando perchè ti succede, o vuoi sapere se linux ha una cosa del genere?
<linux> Vorrei sapere perchè mi succede e se vuoi dirmelo puoi anche dirmi se ha anche linux una cosa simile
<linux> "hai un blocco espressivo?" sarebbe?
<krabador> senti, se ti succede, quanto riguarda la prima domanda, descrivi cosa succede
<linux> Allora io attacco l'alimentatore... lo uso 2/3 minuti e linux s spegne da solo.. Quando lo avvio parte linux e fa 2 o 3 beep poi parte
<linux> e il pc si*
<krabador> ti sto chiedendo per quanto riguarda la prima domanda, visto che la questione di alimentazione l'hai messa nella seconda
<linux> quale intendi?
<marameooo> buonasera ragazzi ho installato per la quarta voltua edubuntu,per evitare di dover scaricare ogni volta aggiornamenti e altri programi che non son inclusi nela distro potrei creare una iso da masterizzare del mio sistema appena installato??grazie mille per l'attenzione
<krabador> marameooo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<marameooo> grazie:)
<marameooo> salve ragazzi ho appena installato remastersys ho edubuntu ma dove lo trovo installato???
<marameooo> in strumenti di sistema/amministrazione non c'è..
<krabador> marameooo, apri terminale, scrivi remaster   premi tab, vedi cosa autocompleta
<marameooo> esce sys
<marameooo> cosa vuol dire?
<krabador> premi invio adesso
<marameooo> ok
<marameooo> (Need to be root or run with sudo. Exiting) è il risultato
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<marameooo> funziona ora c'è grazie:))))
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> a tutti
<pippo> qualcuno mi puo dare del consigli
<pippo> su installazione
<pippo> ci siete
<krabador> !chiedi | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pippo> ok,vi chiedo scusa
<pippo> ho un pa amd 4200x2 ho unstallato diversi sistemi a 64 bit vanno tutti il blocco
<pippo> ho un pc amd 4200x2 ho unstallato diversi sistemi a 64 bit vanno tutti il blocco
<pippo> il mio pc ha solo 2 gb di ram
<krabador> che scheda video c'è?
<marameooo> ho la vove nel menu amministrazione installa release...faccio avvio e compare l'installazione di ubuntu è normale?
<pippo> nvidia gs 7600
<krabador> marameooo, come hai installato edubuntu?
<krabador> pippo, "vanno tutti il blocco" ---> cosa succede ?
<marameooo> tramite pen usb ho scaricato la iso ufficiale e messa nella pennetta
<pippo> nvidia gs 7600 schedsa video
<pippo> krabador la scheda e nvidia gs 7600
<krabador> pippo, "vanno tutti il blocco" ---> cosa succede ?
<pippo> si tutto solo i 32 bit funzionano bene
<krabador> marameooo, come hai messo la iso nella pendrive?
<krabador> pippo, in altre parole, puoi descrivere il blocco ?
<marameooo> con unetbot usando windows xp
<krabador> marameooo, fa uno screenshot del menu amministrazione
<krabador> !image | marameooo
<ubot-it> marameooo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marameooo> cerco di fare lo screenshot non son molto pratico:)
<pippo> krabador
<pippo> si tutto solo i 32 bit funzionano bene
<krabador> marameooo, premi il stasto stamp
<marameooo> ok:)
<krabador> marameooo, lo screen va a finire o in Immagini o a secco in home
<pippo> krabador
<krabador> pippo, non è arrivata nessuna descrizione, di quando succede cosa, dopo aver fatto cosa, eccetera
<pippo> tutto solo i 32 bit funzionano bene
<pippo> i 64 bit no
<pippo> che ne pensi
<krabador> ok pippo, torna quando hai smesso di prendere in giro
<pippo> come prendere in giro
<krabador> come stai facendo. ti ho chiesto di descrivere il blocco
<krabador> ma ripeti le stesse righe
<pippo> ho installato ubuntu a 64 bit stavo passando dei dati sulla chiavetta all'improvviso si blossa
<pippo> scusa krabador e che non so se chatti anche con altri
<pippo> ti chiedo scusa
<pippo> ma non prendo mai in giro
<pippo> nessuno
<krabador> pippo, fa un supporto di installazione di xubuntu o lubuntu , a 64bit, fallo partire con "prova senza installare"
<krabador> connettiti ad un cavo lan , e torna qui
<pippo> dopo che succede
<marameooo> non mi fa fare lo screenshoot...uff...potrei masterizzare la iso in un dvd e reinstallare? me lo consigli?
<krabador> marameooo, ma stai premendo il tasto stamp ?
<marameooo> si praticamente mi fa fare lo screenshoot del desktop...del browser...ma non qunado apro i menu a tendina
<cecchini> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> ho una domanda windows xp se danneggio il bootloader tipo lo cancello lo perdo o cose del genere se dopo vado a formattare la formattazione ripristina il boot loader?
<krabador> !windows | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cecchini> buona sera krabrador
<cecchini> sono in questo canale perche dovrebbero darmi un pc con windows xp voglio formattarlo con ubuntu
<linux> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> !chiedi | linux
<ubot-it> linux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<linux> No... son quello di oggi...
<linux> Mi si è spento il pc (per il problema che ti ho detto) e non riuscivo più ad accenderlo
<linux> Ho la batteria quasi andata e ho si e no 20/30 minuti (si.. è proprio andata) di autonomia, aiutami
<linux> Spiegami se è possibile che linux abbia un crash tipo winzoz in caso di errori
<linux> Essendo in dual boot ho provato ad avviare winzoz e vedere se il problema era linux ma anche da winzoz il pc si spegne da solo se sotto carica mentre con la batteria dura quel che dura
<Carlin0> linux, da come lo descrivi sembra un problema di hardware
<krabador> qui la questione è che il tuo hardware sembra decisametne compromesso
<linux> Ma fino a stanotte l'ho usato fino alle 2/3 del mattino andava ancora. Ora parlo del pc della batteria non mi importa
<krabador> autospegnimenti non sono mai un buon segno.
<Carlin0> anche mio nonno fino a qualche anno fa  correva
<krabador> esatto
<linux> Ottima risposta Carlin0....
<Carlin0> linux, se il problema si presenta con entrambi gli OS
<Carlin0> il problema è hardware
<linux> Però com'è possibile che con alimentatore il pc si spegne dopo 5 minuti?
<krabador> linux, scusami un attimo
<linux> dimmi
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di "è un problema hardware" ?+
<Carlin0> magari la cpu o qualche altro pezzo è andato a 'escort'
<Carlin0> o ci sta andando
<linux> ho solo chiesto come mai il pc con alimentatore si spegneva subito...
<Carlin0> ma la risposta ti è già stata data linux
<krabador> hai avuto risposte, abbondantemente. non ti è chiaro neanche questo ?
<krabador> hai altre domande ?
<Forlong> ciao ragazzi mi potreste aiutare a partizionare in modo corretto il pc con gparted e installare ubuntu?
<Forlong> Tre giorni di live e non sono riuscito a fare niente
<krabador> Forlong, in quale disco vuoi installare ?
<Forlong> vorrei in quello principale
<Forlong> voglio formattare tutto e installare
<Forlong> vuoi screen di gparted?
<krabador> Forlong, in 3 giorni, non t'è venuto in mente che potevi staccare tutti i dischi dal sistema, far partire l'installazione, ed accettare l'opzione "usa tutto il disco" ?
<krabador> *staccare tutti i dischi dal sistema, tranne quello di destinazione
<Forlong> ma non si puo fare senza mettere le mani nell hardware
<Forlong> a me gparted vede 2 dischi da 300gb
<krabador> Forlong, e a te le hanno tagliate?
<krabador> Forlong, sei in live adesso ?
<Forlong> si
<Forlong> ho solo il live ormai
<krabador> apri terminale , software-properties-gtk, metti la spunta su tutte le voci tranne che su "sources"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Forlong> nel bios ho impostato ahci adesso
<Forlong> ma mi resta oltre i due dischi da 300 un volume da 600 che non capoisco cosa sia!
<krabador> vuoi mandare i comandi che ti ho dato ?
<Forlong> si
<Forlong> ho solo il live ormai
<Forlong> Forlong
<Forlong> nel bios ho impostato ahci adesso
<Forlong> ma mi resta oltre i due dischi da 300 un volume da 600 che non capoisco cosa sia!
<Forlong> scusa sono caduto
<Forlong> si sono in live.. ho solo quello ormai
<krabador> smettila di ripetere linee
<krabador> manda i comandi che ti sono stati segnalai
<krabador> *ti
<Forlong> non li ho letti sono caduto
<krabador> mi hai risposto, dopo che te li ho dati
<krabador> prima che tu cadessi
<Forlong> si era bloccata la chat
<krabador> <krabador> apri terminale , software-properties-gtk, metti la spunta su tutte le voci tranne che su "sources"
<krabador> <krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> non credi che dovresti postare il link rilasciato dall'ultimo comando?
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975539/
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975556/
<Forlong> sono caduto?
<Forlong> krabador riesci a leggermi?
<Forlong> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Forlong, hai detto di voler installare "nel disco principale"
<krabador> c'è qualche altro disco che hai , e che non è visto?
<Forlong> si scusa
<Forlong> no i due da 300 gb
<Forlong> a te cosa risulta dalle info del term
<krabador> Forlong, puoi far partire la procedura di installazione , ed assegnare per intero uno dei 2 dischi, stando attento che il bootloader si installi nel disco giusto
<Forlong> ma dopo l altro disco lo posso sfruttare giusto?
<krabador> oppure puoi aprire gparted, selezioni /dev/sde , crei 3 partizioni, root, home e swap
<Forlong> come faccio a capire qual [ quello giusto?
<Forlong> basta che sia uno dei due no?
<krabador> fai poi partire la procedura di installazione , ed assegni la root creata in /dev/sde
<krabador> Forlong, "<krabador> oppure puoi aprire gparted, selezioni /dev/sde"
<krabador> /dev/sde
<Forlong> ah ok metto su dev sde
<Forlong> ma devo formattarlo prima?
<krabador> ma hai capito che cosa ho scritto?
<krabador> gparted vede come spazio non partizionato, o vede partizioni ?
<Forlong> si adesso su gparted sono su dev sde
<krabador> <Forlong> vuoi screen di gparted? ---> vai
<Forlong> ti mando tre screen di quello che vede gparted
<Forlong> il link per le foto?
<krabador> !image | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/wb2xveE
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/jhjmNfi
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/saf7nRK
<krabador> in /dev/sde fai "new" , indichi 20480 nella linea "new dimension"
<krabador> partizione primaria , ext4
<Forlong> 20480 in new size mib
<Forlong> ?-
<krabador> si, nella linea di mezzo di 3
<Forlong> ok
<krabador> ce l'ho in italiano gparted
<Forlong> eh io in live sono in inglese
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> Forlong, perchè in 3 giorni non ahi capito che puoi impostare la lingua
<krabador> nella live
<krabador> prima del caricamento
<krabador> Forlong, fai sempre nuova
<Forlong> io metto italiano
<krabador> swap
<Forlong> ma esce in inglese
<Forlong> ok
<krabador> 4096
<krabador> che sposti tutta a destra
<krabador> lo puoi fare nella barra indicativa sopra, nella finestra di creazione della partizione
<Forlong> swap su file system?
<Forlong> linux swap
<krabador> no, con un pennarello su un cartello stradale a tua scelta, fuori
<Forlong> haha
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> 4096 su free space o sempre sulla centrale di tre
<krabador> non free space
<krabador> mai
<Forlong> e lascio sempre primary partition?
<krabador> si sta parlando di dimensioni totali
<Forlong> allora su new size ok
<krabador> Forlong, sveglia, e datti una mossa
<Forlong> lascio primary partition
<krabador> ti segnalerei il contrario, se fosse necessario
<krabador> sposta tutta la partizione di swap a destra
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> non te ne scordare
<krabador> poi crei una terza partizione
<krabador> a cui dai tutto lo spazio disponibile
<krabador> ext4 , primaria
<Forlong> aspetta sposto la partizione di swap
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/F8YCKoM
<krabador> una volta fatta la terza, applichi le modifiche con premento la v verdr
<krabador> *e
<Forlong> dimmi che l ho fatto<
<Forlong> hai visto immagine>
<Forlong> ?
<krabador> a te sembra di averlo fatto?
<krabador> risponditi da solo, per favore
<Forlong> la cancello e lo rifaccio
<krabador> puoi fare "resize/move"
<krabador> e la sposti tutta a destra
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/shN2Gp4
<Forlong> cosi giusto?
<Forlong> porta pazienza
<krabador> ma hai fatto la swap di 1 mega?
<krabador> guarda, non è una questione di pazienza, datti una svegliata, per favore
<krabador> sempre tasto destro "resize/move" assegni 4096 di spazio totale e la lasci dov'è
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> terza partizione , ext4 , che occupa tutto
<krabador> una volta fatto, premi v verde
<krabador> chiudi gparted, fai partire l'installazione, una volta arrivato al punto in cui ti chiede dove installare, selezioni la voce "altro"
<Forlong> [ venuto fuori questo
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/eRKq5Qp
<krabador> Forlong, attento che ti stai prendendo per il culo
<krabador> la swap ce l'hai di nuovo a sinistra
<krabador> clicca su ok, e visualizza l'errore
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/TUsduID
<linux> krabador o Carlin0 sarò veloce! So che mi avete già detto il probabile problema ma.. È possibile che si sbenga per eccessivo calore Cioè perchè il PC sotto è bollente? Perchè ora ho il PC dottocarica da 10 minuti, acceso e rivolto con la parte bassa verso l'alto ed è ancora acceso
<krabador> Forlong, l'errore che mi serviva era quello della schermata di creaazione
<linux> spenga*
<Forlong> rifaccio tutto da capo
<linux> krabador ci sei? (Ho scritto sopra)
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/hhsXLNX
<Forlong> sono a questo punto faccio v verde?
<krabador> ok Forlong è ufficiale che tu non voglia esplicitamente mettere la swap a destra
<Forlong> ma non ho capito come fare
<krabador> e prima come hai fatto?
<krabador> continuiamo con le prese in giro?
<Forlong> faccio resize
<Forlong> sopra c[ una striscia
<Forlong> ho messo new size 4096 e prendo la strisce ela devo spostare da sinistra verso destra?
<krabador> Forlong, sai dov'è la destra, e dov'è la sinistra ?
<Forlong> ma spostando quella striscia cambia tutti i valori
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/T7QPdpk
<krabador> ok Forlong, nelle linee precedenti ti ho indicato come fare, quando hai deciso cosa fare, rileggi
<krabador> Forlong, se non togli la partizione che gli sta destra, come pretendi di spostare una partizione verso destra?
<linux> krabador hai letto sopra?
<Carlin0> !chat | linux
<ubot-it> linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/BTGydBj
<krabador> Forlong, applica le modifiche
<linux> Io ho scritto qui perchè pensavo fosse un problema linux.. Comunque potreste risponderti ora che son qui.. Ho chiesto se è possibile basta un si o un no
<krabador> linux, senti , per favore
<krabador> questo canale è di supporto ufficiale ubuntu e derivate
<Forlong> di nuovo errore
<krabador> non è un helpdesk
<krabador> Forlong, clicca ok, e visualizza l'errore nella schermata di creazione
<linux> Prima mi avete aiutato per questo problema..
<krabador> screenshot
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/pXThaJe
<krabador> linux, non si parla di hardware, e ti è stato segnalato il canale in cui puoi farlo tranquillamente
<krabador> non continuare a frignare , per favore
<linux> Minchia oh.. Nemmeno un si o un no.. Eravamo in argomento fino a prima.. BAH
<krabador> linux, /join #ubuntu-it-chat , non è ne' difficile, ne incostituzionale
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/TcbVx4H
<linux> Ma vaffanculo...
<Forlong> linux lasciami finireee
<Forlong> krabador cosa dici?
<Forlong> [ risolvibile?
<krabador> Forlong, non hai evidenziato gli errori
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/eYUecwT
<Forlong> cosi va bene?
<krabador> Forlong, come hai detto che è impostato il bios adesso?
<Forlong> ahci
<Forlong> provo a mettere in ide
<Forlong> ?
<krabador> Forlong, chi ha settato il raid ?
<Forlong> chi me l ha venduto
<krabador> Forlong, prendi il manuale della scheda madre, cerca come accedere all'utility di gestione del raid
<krabador> accedi, elimina eventuali array
<krabador> rientra in live
<Forlong> ok
<krabador> Forlong, se non ti senti sicuro di quello che stai facendo , rivolgiti a chi l'ha realizzato
<Forlong> eccomi dovrei aver fatto
<krabador> Forlong, bene , ricarica gparted, screenshots
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/8X5Vna6
<Forlong> adesso vedo solo i due dischi
<krabador> Forlong, perfetto , allora /dev/sde
<krabador> fai quanto prima
<krabador> ma per favore, te lo chiedo per favore
<krabador> fa la swap a destra
<Forlong> ok mi ripeti le solo le dimensioni?
<krabador> 4096 swap
<krabador> 20480
<krabador> e l'altra tutto il resto
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/EDL4jX9
<krabador> vai , applica modifiche
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/5s1oG2X
<krabador> fa partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> metti la spunta su aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> va tranquillamente avanti, quando ti chiederà dove installare seleziona "altro"
<Forlong> si
<krabador> chiudi gparted prima
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/86uorV1
<Forlong> allora adesso io ho un disco da 300 che [ vuoto
<Forlong> e un volume da 21gb
<Forlong> vabbe faccio no ovviamente
<Forlong> krab?
<krabador> hai detto "vabbe faccio no ovviamente"
<krabador> stai ancora li davanti?
<Forlong> si
<Forlong> no scusa ma adesso per assurdo se i due dischi non avessero avuto lo spazzio allocato con l installer avrebbe partizionato lui in automatico?
<krabador> non ti scuso, perchè te l'ho detto prima , 2 volte.
<Forlong> cio[ si
<krabador> o, per favore, ti dai una svegliata, e vai avanti
<krabador> !installazione | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/yZVahxt
<krabador> seleziona sde1 , clicca su change
<krabador> assegni "file system ext4 con journaling" "punto di mount   /  "
<krabador> seleziona sde3 , clicca su change
<krabador> assegni "file system ext4 con journaling" "punto di mount   /home  "
<Forlong> fatto
<krabador> lasci sde come device di installazione del boot loader, vai avanti , e benvenuto nel mondo di ubuntu
<Forlong> Grazie infinite
<Forlong> http://imgur.com/RhV1tvj
<Forlong> avanti ovvio
<krabador> sei veramente sicuro che serva una risposta?
<krabador> puoi , ridodantemente mettere la spunta su formatta
<Forlong> ah devo metterla su dev1
<Forlong> ?
<Carlin0> sde1 e sde3 formattate
<krabador> sono nuove, non ha senso, ma se ti fa stare piu' tranquillo evitare il messaggio dell'installer, accomodati
<Forlong> allora le metto ok?
<Forlong> Grazie ancora
<Forlong> seera
<Forlong> memoria esterna non riconosciuta
<Forlong> cosa faccio?
<krabador> hai installato il sistema operativo?
<Forlong> si si
<Forlong> lo sto usando
<krabador> " memoria esterna non riconosciuta" ---> che tipo di memoria, e perchè
<Forlong> allora è western digital my passport ultra
<krabador> "memoria" , un disco esterno
<Forlong> l ho attaccata alla porta usb ma non la vedo
<krabador> Forlong, cambia porta
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> adesso l ha vista come mai?
<krabador> le porte non sono tutte uguali
<Forlong> ma adesso dentro avevo delle foto
<Forlong> non le vedo
<Forlong> bisogna installare il software del disco esterno?
<krabador> no
<krabador> Forlong, smonta correttamente il device, ed attaccalo ad una delle porte posteriori
<krabador> sono quelle alimentate meglio
<Forlong> mi dice impossibile espellere
<krabador> Forlong, con quale errore?
<Forlong> Error ejecting /dev/sr1: Command-line `eject "/dev/sr1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argumen
<krabador> sr1 ?
<Forlong> ??
<krabador> non è un disco esterno
<krabador> sr1
<Forlong> e cos è?
<Carlin0> sr sembra un floppy
<krabador> lettore cd
<Forlong> mmm
<krabador> quindi
<Forlong> ho collegato WD my passport
<Forlong> tramite usb dietro al pc
<krabador> attacca 'sto hd, apri terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11976526/
<krabador> Forlong, non viene visto
<Carlin0> lsusb
<Forlong> stacco eriattacco
<krabador> Forlong, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> no
<Forlong> o non è supportato
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11976536/
<krabador> manda il comando evitanto di lasciarti andare a supposizioni
<krabador> Forlong, "description: Apple partition map"
<krabador> attaccalo in un mac
<Forlong> ma prima lo usavo con windows
<krabador> Forlong, sudo umount /dev/sdg
<krabador> Forlong, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sdg /media/a
<Forlong> non montato
<krabador> Forlong, sudo ls -la /media/a
<krabador> Forlong, sudo ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11976558/
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sdg /media/a  che risultato ha dato?
<Forlong> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/a": File già esistente
<Forlong> posso toglierlo?
<Forlong> adesso lo vedo nel desktop
<Forlong> ma non vedo quello che ci avevo messo dentro
<krabador> Forlong, che ubuntu hai installato?
<Forlong> 14.04
<Forlong> forse perchèha il blocco
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep ntfs | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11976603/
<Forlong> il dispositivo ha un sistema di protezione che si chiama WD Unlocker, questo sistema richiede una password, il problema e che su linux questa applicazione non riesce a partire e quindi non si puo sbloccare l'harddisk e non è possibile nemmeno formattarlo.
<krabador> gestiscilo da win
<Forlong> ok ma posso staccarlo adesso che non riesco ad espellerlo
<krabador> spegni il pc, e staccalo
<Forlong> ok ma ti volevo chiedere l altro disco che avevo lo sto utilizzando?
<krabador> lo vede, come puoi vedere dal risultato dei comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> ma se non lo partizioni , è dura usarlo
<Forlong> ah ok percui adesso io non lo sto utilizzando
<Forlong> perchè volevo averlo come diciamo memoria
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-01
<Forlong> ciao ragazzi come installo skype o programma equivalente su ubuntu?
<Forlong> camorama vede webcam ma cheese no
<Carlin0> Forlong, lo scarichi dal sito skype
<Forlong> ma non cè per la versione 14.04
<Forlong> quale devo selezionare?
<cristian_c> Forlong: risolto problema raid?
<Forlong> si, grazie a voi
<Carlin0> Forlong, 12.04 multiarch
<Forlong> adesso sono sul mio bel pc con ubuntu
<Forlong> Grazie mille ragazzi
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> Forlong, per skype vai sul sito e scarichi il deb
<Forlong> si come ha detto carlino
<ExPBoy> esatto
<Forlong> ah e per disinstallare un programma basta trascinarlo nel bin?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Forlong> riformulo
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> Forlong, cosa devi disinstallare ?
<Forlong> come si disinstalla un programma?
<Forlong> Camorama
<cristian_c> Forlong: utilizza il software center, molto semplice ente
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta
<ExPBoy> eggià
<Forlong> thamkssss
<Carlin0> !info camorama
<ubot-it> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-3 (vivid), package size 130 kB, installed size 1325 kB
<Carlin0> o se vuoi Forlong sudo apt purge camorama
<Forlong> grazieeeee
<Forlong> vado
<fabrifabri1> ciao
<fabrifabri1> buon sabato
<akis24> anche a te
<fabrifabri1> volevo un consiglio x quanta riguarda i plugin dei fimati streaming  uso ubbuntu 14 non voglio usare i plugin di adobe x riscaldano
<Joker1988> salve a tutti! Ho bisogno di aiuto...ho installato da poco Ubuntu 14.04 ed ho riscontrato un problema, ossia che spesso si blocca tutto e son costretto a spegnere e riaccendere il pc
<ExPBoy> riscaldano?
<fabrifabri1> si riscaldano il pc portatile e rallemtano
<cristian_c> fabrifabri1: riscaldano? O.o
<akis24> fabrifabri1: quasi tutti i filmati su youtube sono ormai in html5
<fabrifabri1> ok
<cristian_c> Joker1988: anche in live?
<ExPBoy> prima volta che la sento questa
<cristian_c> ihihin
<Joker1988> cristian non so, non ho mai provato in live
<Joker1988> ho sostituito windows con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> fabrifabri1: questa è la pagina di impostazione  https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<Joker1988> specifico che come scheda video ho una geforce 610m
<Forlong> Ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> Joker1988: hai fatto doppiamebte male
<fabrifabri1> scusate la  mia ignoranza
<Forlong> allora installato dal sito skype multiarch
<Joker1988> processore i7 core
<Joker1988> perchè cristian?
<Forlong> installato dal software center
<cristian_c> Joker1988: il sistema si prova prima in live, poi si installa
<Forlong> ora lo vede se lo cerco ma non riesco ad aprirlo
<cristian_c> Joker1988: perché non un dual boot?
<Forlong> e in software center non lo trovo per disinstallarlo
<cristian_c> Forlong: a cosa ti riferisci?
<Joker1988> perchè non ho bisogno di windows...avevo windows 8, ed era tremendamente lento (come tutti i windows ahah)
<Forlong> a skype
<Joker1988> allora son passato ad ubuntu
<Joker1988> con cui devo dire mi ci trovo benissimo, a parte questo problema su esposto
<cristian_c> Forlong: se non l'hai installato da software center disinstallalo da gestore pacchetti
<Forlong> come devo fare
<Joker1988> cosa è meglio fare secondo voi, installare la 15.04 che ha il kernel aggiornato?
<cristian_c> Forlong: ma perché lo vuoi disinstallre?
<ExPBoy> Joker1988, io proverei la live prima
<Carlin0> Forlong, prova a dare al terminale → sudo apt-get -f install
<Carlin0> e vedi se ti sistema skype
<cristian_c> Joker1988: secondo me, è meglio provare in live :)
<Joker1988> ok ExPBoy! una cosa: se aggiorno alla 15.04, perdo i dati?
<ExPBoy> :(
<Forlong> no allora l ho scaricato da internet, versione multiarch, una volta cliccato mi si è aperto in software center e ho fatto installa.Ora pero non lo vedo
<Forlong> se lo cerco lo vede
<Carlin0> Forlong, prova a dare al terminale → sudo apt-get -f install
<Carlin0> e vedi se ti sistema skype
<cristian_c> Joker1988: ti si sta consigliando cose, ma se fai di testa tua, procedi pure
<cristian_c> senza domandare
<Joker1988> cristian ho capito, sto solo chiedendo se, in caso dovessi passare alla 15.04, perdo i dati :)
<Joker1988> lo provo prima in live ovviamente
<Joker1988> seguo i vostri consigli, altrimenti non scrivevo qui :)
<cristian_c> Joker1988: scarica una 15.04 e provala in live, se va bene, la installi
<Forlong> Niente carlino
<cristian_c> Joker1988: non è così scontato
<Carlin0> Forlong, dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> Forlong: non si capisce qual è il tuo problema
<Joker1988> ad ogni modo seguirò i vostri consigli! :)
<marameooo> buongiorno ho installato edubuntu e vorrei creare un dvd con l'os appena installato con tutti i programmi e le personalizzazioni che ho effetuato come posso fare ? grazie ragazzi
<Carlin0> metti il risultato in paste Forlong
<Joker1988> sicuramente siete più esperti di me
<Mr_Pan> !remasterys | marameo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'remasterys'
<marameooo> ho provato ma non funziona
<Forlong> ii  skype                                                 4.3.0.37-1                                          i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<cristian_c> Joker1988: poi hai sempre la possibilità di effettuare backup, ma esistono anche le partizioni home separate in questi casi
<Mr_Pan> !remastersys | marameo
<ubot-it> marameo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<cristian_c> Forlong: è installato
<Joker1988> grazie mille cristian_c ed ExPBoy
<Mr_Pan> marameooo, segui il link li troverai tutte le risposte alla tua domanda
<Forlong> non riesco a trovarlo e ad aprirlo
<marameooo> ho installato ma non c'è per poterlo avviare...
<Carlin0> Forlong, prova a lanciarlo dal terminale scrivendo skype e vedi se da errori
<Mr_Pan> marameooo, ?
<Forlong> ed eventualmente disinstallarlo
<Forlong> ok
<cristian_c> Forlong: su unity?
<marameooo> mr pan dimmi..ti ho risposto...non ha funzionato
<Forlong> da terminale va
<Carlin0> ma perchè vuoi disinstallarlo Forlong
<Carlin0> devi solo trovarlo nel menù
<Forlong> no pensavo non funzionasse
<Forlong> ma se volessi cmq disinstallarlo lo posso fare da software center
<Forlong> ?
<ExPBoy> Forlong, lo vedi dal SC?
<Joker1988> un'ultima cosa, sperando di non rompere le scatole...un software che analizza il segnale delle reti? ho provato Wicd Network Manager ma non funziona con le schede wifi usb
<Forlong> No Ex
<Carlin0> Joker1988, dipende dalla scheda
<marameooo> chi puo aiutarmi???
<ExPBoy> Forlong, allora se non lo vedi non lo puoi disinstallare  dal SC
<cristian_c> Forlong: su unity?
<Forlong> unity?
<Carlin0> si ha unity ... credo
<Carlin0> Forlong, hai installato ubuntu ?
<Joker1988> per esempio, con la mia qualcomm interna il segnale lo prendo ad 80dbm (analisi di wicd) ma con la scheda wireless usb non funziona Wicd
<cristian_c> !unity | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Forlong> si 14.04 LTE
<Carlin0> Joker1988, dipende dalla scheda ...
<cristian_c> lte? O.o
<cristian_c> Joker1988: ma che devi fare?
<Forlong> LTS sorry
<Forlong> scorciatoia di tastiera per terminale?
<cristian_c> Forlong: molto semplicemente, se hai unity, cerca skype nella dash
<Joker1988> cristian_c, vorrei vedere se con la mia scheda usb il segnale al mio router prende meglio
<cristian_c> Joker1988: iwconfig
<Forlong> dash?
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Forlong> ok
<cristian_c> Forlong: hai aperto almeno i link che ti si è dato?
<Forlong> basta mettere il nome del programma che cerchi giusto?
<Joker1988> ok grazie! :)
<marameooo> remastersys  non funziona con edubuntu?
<akis24> marameooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<cristian_c> Joker1988: iwconfig in un terminale dovrebbe restituirti la forza del segnale, tra le varie info
<Mr_Pan> marameooo, non ti saprei dire ..., è testato su ubuntu di conseguenza dovrebbe funzionare su tutte le derivate ...
<cristian_c> sia in dB che in percentuale
<Mr_Pan> marameooo, se attendi lo sto installando sulla mia Xubuntu così ti dico se funge qui
<Forlong> per disinstallare da terminale come devo fare?
<Carlin0> Forlong, hai gestore pacchetti ?
<marameooo> ti ringrazio mr pan:)
<Mr_Pan> marameooo, non posso aiutarti è andata in crash l'installazione di remastersys
<cristian_c> Forlong: ma perché lo vuoi disinstallare?
<Forlong> perchè mi sono incasinato
<marameooo> ho visto che non è piu in fase di sviluppo da un po di tempo
<cristian_c> marameooo: qual è il problema?
<Forlong> adesso se scrivo su term lo vedo ma appena chiudo il term sparisce
<cristian_c> Forlong: aprilo dalla dash, molto semplicemente
<Carlin0> Forlong, cercalo nel menù
<cristian_c> come ti è già stato detto prima
<Carlin0> dash = quella specie di menù
<marameooo> remastersys_3.0.4-2_all.deb  questa è la versione che ho installato
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<Forlong> ho provato vedo l icona ma se clicco non si apre
<Carlin0> marameooo, in alternativa c'è clonezilla ma non fa dcd/dvd
<cristian_c> mmmm
<marameooo> presa dal siti istituto majorana
<marameooo> e cosa fa???
<cristian_c> Forlong: intendi il lancher o la dash?
<cristian_c> marameooo: ....
<Carlin0> marameooo, crea una immagine
<Forlong> nel menu a sinistra
<cristian_c> Forlong: cercalo nella dash
<Forlong> icona prima in alto
<marameooo> lo trovo nel software center?
<Carlin0> inoltre è un po ostico per un newbie marameooo
<Forlong> faccio cerca e lo vede
<Forlong> clicco e non si apre
<cristian_c> marameooo: ma qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> Forlong: ok
<marameooo> non funziona Remastersys
<Forlong> è la dash giusto.. lo trovo ma non si apre
<cristian_c> Forlong: le altre applicazioni si aprono dalla dash?
<Forlong> si
<cristian_c> Forlong: apri un terminale
<Forlong> fatto
<cristian_c> Forlong: digita: ls -l /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !dettagli | marameooo
<ubot-it> marameooo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978639/
<cristian_c> Forlong: cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978648/
<cristian_c> Forlong: trovato il problema
<Forlong> Grande
<cristian_c> ora ti spiego
<marameooo> allora ho installato edubuntu e vorrei creare un dvd con il sistema appena installato con i programmi che e le personalizzazioni che ho effetuato
<Carlin0> leviamo il %U
<cristian_c> Carlin0: il problema è più grosso
<cristian_c> Carlin0: hai notato che lui è root?
<Carlin0> dici ? io dico che basta quello
<Carlin0> dove l'hai visto cristian_c ?
<Forlong> ??
<cristian_c> marameooo: ti si è chiesto dettagli, 'non funziona' non è utile
<cristian_c> Carlin0: nell'output di ls
<Forlong> state parlando del mio problema?
<Carlin0> cristian_c, /usr è root per forza
<cristian_c> Forlong: digita: whoami
<Forlong> dove?
<cristian_c> nel terminaoe
<marameooo> ok ho installato Remastersys preso dal sito istitutomajorana,ma non lo trovo nel menu..
<Forlong> viene scritto il mio nome
<Carlin0> marameooo, chiedi al majorana
<marameooo> è come se non fosse compatibile con edubuntu
<cristian_c> marameooo: lo lanci da terminale, semplicemenfe
<Forlong> ragazzi ditemi come disinstallarlo e amen
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ah, ok
<Carlin0> Forlong, no no
<marameooo> cristian e come posso lanciarlo dal terminale? cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> ma se vuole disinstallarlo .... :D
<cristian_c> marameooo: remastersys
<Carlin0> Forlong, al terminale sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<Carlin0> ti si apre un file Forlong
<Forlong> eh
<Carlin0> devi modificare una riga Forlong
<Forlong> ma come mai ha fatto questo problema? puo capitare?
<Carlin0> Forlong, Exec=skype %U
<Forlong> se disinstallo e installo di nuovo si sistema?
<Carlin0> deve diventare Exec=skype
<marameooo> ho provato non funziona
<Carlin0> Forlong, sistema la cosa dai
<Forlong> ok
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<cristian_c> Forlong: è il lanciatore di skype, va cambiato il comando del lanciatpre
<marameooo> voi avete alternative per creare un semplice dvd del sistema installato?
<cristian_c> marameooo: definisci 'non funziona'
<Forlong> ok
<marameooo> ok..ho scritto nel terminale (sudo Remastersys)
<marameooo> ma non parte nulla
<cristian_c> marameooo: perché sudo?
<Forlong> chiudo la finestra?
<Carlin0> Forlong, salva prima eh
<Forlong> si fatto
<marameooo> ho scritto solo (Remastersys) ma non funziona nulla
<Carlin0> poi chiudi e provi dal menù
<cristian_c> marameooo: cosa accade?
<marameooo> io non sono tanto pratico di comandi e terminale..vado a tentativi
<cristian_c> marameooo: cosa restituisce il terminale?
<cristian_c> marameooo: sbagliato
<Forlong> niente da fare
<Forlong> ma non cè programma alternativo a skype?
<Carlin0> Forlong, cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Forlong: per fare che?
<marameooo> comando non trovato mi dice il terminale
<cristian_c> ok
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978698/
<cristian_c> marameooo: allora domanda a chi ti ha fornito il software, oppure ci sono alternative
<Forlong> magari cè un programma piu studiato per ubuntu che fa comunicare anche con utenti skype
<cristian_c> !backup | Forlong
<ubot-it> Forlong: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<marameooo> quali sonon le alternative?
<Carlin0> Forlong, ls /.local/share/applications | pastebinit
<cristian_c> marameooo: apri il link
<marameooo> se puoi consigliarmi :)
<Carlin0> Forlong, ls .local/share/applications | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Forlong: skype utilizza un protocollo proprietario di microsoft
<cristian_c> Forlong: ti pare che ms lo renda dispomibile per sviluppatori di applicazioni di terze parti?
<Carlin0> non ci sono alternative a skype
<Forlong> no certo
<Forlong> allora come procedo?
<cristian_c> marameooo: hai fatto?
<Carlin0> ma se parte da terminale deve partire anche da menù
<Carlin0> Forlong, ls .local/share/applications | pastebinit
<Forlong> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Forlong> mi dice cosi
<marameooo> ho aperto il link grazie sto leggendo:)
<Carlin0> si ho capito...
<cristian_c> Forlong: ls /us
<cristian_c> ooops
<Carlin0> Forlong, eppure adesso deve partire dal menù , perchè è lo stesso comando con cui da terminale si avvia
<cristian_c> Forlong: cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop | pastebinit
<Forlong> partito, fanculo
<Forlong> no a voi
<cristian_c> lol
<Forlong> scusate
<Forlong> dal dash adesso ho due icone una apre e l altra no
<Forlong> booooo
<Carlin0> Forlong, ls /usr/share/applications/
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Forlong, ls /usr/share/applications/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Forlong: ls /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Carlin0: lol, in quasi contemporanea
<Carlin0> eh ... mi sa che ha creato un doppione
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978722/
<Carlin0> o è qualcosa nella memoria
<cristian_c> ce ne sono due
<cristian_c> nella directory
<cristian_c> Forlong: cancella la vecchia copia
<Carlin0> mo si deve capire quale cancellare
<Carlin0> Forlong, cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop~ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Forlong: cat /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop~
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> vabbè te lo lascio vado a cucinare
<Carlin0> ciao a + tardi
<cristian_c> buon pranzo
<Carlin0> altrettanto :o)
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978747/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Forlong: ok,  è quello da eliminare
<Forlong> come faccio
<Forlong> eheh
<cristian_c> Forlong: sudo rm /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop~
<Forlong> fatto
<cristian_c> Forlong: è la vecchia copia del file
<Forlong> adesso?
<cristian_c> Forlong: riapri la dash
<Forlong> sempre due
<cristian_c> Forlong: riavvia la sessione
<Forlong> ok
<Forlong> Sempre due!
<cristian_c> Forlong: ls /usr/share/applications | pastebinit
<Forlong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978784/
<Forlong> ne segna uno
<Forlong> bah
<cristian_c> Forlong: esattamente, come hai riavviato?
<Forlong> Arresta e riavvia
<cristian_c> Forlong: digita: update-desktop-database
<Forlong> The databases in [/usr/share/ubuntu/applications, /usr/share/gnome/applications, /usr/local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications] could not be updated.
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> Forlong: pastebinna tutto
<Forlong> cosa
<Forlong> ho chiuso il term
<Forlong> proviamo a cancellare tutto?
<cristian_c> Forlong: digita: update-desktop-database | pastebinit
<Forlong> dice si sta tentando di inviare doc vuoto
<cristian_c> Forlong: ma prima avevi postato qualcosa
<cristian_c> Forlong: riapri la dash
<Forlong> si oltre a quello che avevo postato prima
<Forlong> fatto
<Forlong> Scusa cristian ora devo andare
<Forlong> torno dopo
<Forlong> intanto grazie
<coluji> salve ho scaricato la versione ubuntu 14.04 dal sito , ma non si spegne e devo spegnerlo dal tasto, come si puo risolvere?
<marameooo> grazie per l'aiuto ragazzi buon pranzo a tutti:)
<cristian_c> coluji: prova: sudo halt -h now
<coluji> grazie per la risposta, ho provato anche con altri comandi oltre a questo ma arriva alla schermata di chiusura con i pallini e si blocca
<cristian_c> coluji: sudo shutdown -h now
<cristian_c> lol
<coluji> ho provato con il comando shutdown ma si blocca
<cristian_c> coluji: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<coluji> mi ha installato pastebinit e ora cosa faccio?? grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> coluji: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<coluji> mi ha installato pastebinit e ora cosa faccio?? grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> coluji: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<cristian_c> coluji: finché non lo mandi....
<coluji> ora lo chiudo?
<cristian_c> coluji: digita anche: cat /etc/modules | pastebinit
<coluji> fatto e ora?
<cristian_c> coluji: posta enttambi i link
<akis24> coluji: devi incollarci i link che hai ottenuto in risposta ai comandi che hai dato qui in canale per poter vederli noi
<coluji> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main pastebinit all 1.4-3
<coluji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978935/
<coluji> e adesso cosa si fa?
<akis24> coluji: aspetta che si vede ..
<cristian_c> coluji: come mai c'è rtc?
<coluji> grazie
<cristian_c> coluji: manca il primo link
<coluji> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/trusty/mainpastebinitall1.4-3
<coluji> li ho copiati
<cristian_c> coluji: questo non è un link al paste
<coluji> il secondo funziona ma il primo link no ma è quello li
<cristian_c> coluji: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | coluji
<ubot-it> coluji: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<coluji> al primo link dove non funziona mi ha installato nuovi pacchetti
<cristian_c> coluji: mi dicono dalle quinte che puoi aprire il file /etc/modules aggiungendo poi in fondo una nuova riga
<coluji> si
<cristian_c> coluji: non ci siamo, posta una schermata
<coluji> come devo postarla?
<cristian_c> !image | coluji
<ubot-it> coluji: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<coluji> http://imgur.com/Y7Vjlux
<cristian_c> coluji: non hai digitato il comando che ti avevo suggerito
<coluji> forse non avro capito bene se per te va bene possiamo riprovare
<cristian_c> coluji: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<coluji> si lho digitato all'inizio
<cristian_c> digita il comando e posta il link
<cristian_c> coluji: te l'ho chiesto varie volte
<coluji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978998/
<coluji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11978998/
<coluji> ora mi ha dato il link
<Fede1> Buongiorno ho un problema con una chiavetta huawei 3131 che ubuntu 14.04 non riconosce , ho gia guardato sul forum ma non sono riuscito a risolvere qualcuno sa come si fa?
<Metalxenon> Salve, potreste darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Metalxenon
<ubot-it> Metalxenon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<coluji> cristian_c ti ho mandato anche l'altro link ora come devo fare? grazie
<cristian_c> coluji: quando hai provato a spegnerlo?
<Fede1> ok grazie lo stesso ciao
<coluji> sono 3 giorni che ci provo , anche 5 minuti fa quando mi hai dato il comando di shutdown
<coluji> ma arriva alla scritta ubuntu e si blocca
<Metalxenon> Chiedo scusa ^^' comunque ho un adattatore Wi-Fi ASUS USB-N13. Da quando ho installato Ubuntu mi collego tranquillamente alla rete ma dopo alcuni minuti il traffico si interrompe, non riesco più a navigare, scaricare pacchetti etc. anche se risulta ancora collegato. Devo per forza disconnettere e riconnettere manualmente per farlo ripartire, ma dop
<Metalxenon> o diversi minuti di nuovo lo stesso. Il problema su Windows non si presenta. Come posso fare? Ho anche provato ad installare il kernel 4.1.3 ma non ho risolto nulla. Uso Ubuntu 15.04...
<cristian_c> coluji: prova quanto mi hanno suggerito prima
<coluji> cioè cosa dovrei provare?
<cristian_c> coluji: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: errori nel dmesg ce ne sono?
<coluji> cristian_c mi dice command not found
<Metalxenon> ehm... come faccio a saperlo?
<Metalxenon> devo dare qualche comando dal terminale?
<cristian_c> coluji: quale ubuntu stai usando?
<coluji> cristian_c mi ha aperto una schermata adesso e dice:
<coluji> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<coluji> #
<coluji> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<coluji> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<coluji> # Parameters can be specified after the module name.
<akis24> sempre a postare in canale eh che vizio
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: sì
<cristian_c> akis24: lol
<Metalxenon> ok, un attimo solo
<Metalxenon> accedo dal portatile alla chatcosì stacco il cavo ethernet e provo
<Metalxenon> scrivo dmesg nel terminale senza sudo?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: senza sudo
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: solo alcune operazioni richiedono privilegi di root
<Metalxenon> ok un'ultima cosa, lo lancio al momento del problema o subito?
<Metalxenon> mi ricollego subito, passo al portatile
<Metalxenon> Rieccomi, attendo il problema e lancio il comando?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: intanto digitane un altro
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: lshw -C network
<Metalxenon> fatto
<Metalxenon> il problema è che sta sull'altro pc
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: intanto digitalo
<Metalxenon> incollo solo quello che si riferisce a Wireless interface?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: puoi copiare-incollare tutto l'output del comando
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Metalxenon
<ubot-it> Metalxenon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Metalxenon> paste.ubuntu.com/11979072
<Metalxenon> la connessione ha smesso di funzionare, lancio l'altro comando?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: sì
<Metalxenon> lancio prima questo e poi dmesg?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: tutti e due, non ha importanza
<Metalxenon> dmesg: paste.ubuntu.com/11979100
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: ahia
<Metalxenon> cosa c'è?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: wifi ac?
<Metalxenon> che significa?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: protocollo wireless
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Metalxenon> è questo il problema?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: dovresti controllare
<Metalxenon> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: hai la scatola?
<Metalxenon> dell'adattatore? Non credo
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<ExPBoy> in teoria dovrebbe essere migliore
<cristian_c> non hai documentazione, cd , niente?
<Metalxenon> ho la documentazione scaricata dal sito Asus
<cristian_c> ok
<ExPBoy> visto che va visto che va solo a 5GHz
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: guarda quella, è sicuramente scritto
<Metalxenon> esattamente cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: sembra faccia ping pong tra 2.4 e 5, ma non si capisce bene
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: quale tipo di wifi utilizzano
<ExPBoy> se è ac va solo a 5
<cristian_c> sono cose che i produttori pubblicizzano
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: beh, no, va anche ai classici 2.4
<cristian_c> ha doppia modalità
<Metalxenon> dovrebbe andare sia a 2.4 che a 5
<Metalxenon> però nelle impostazioni del modem mi risulta sempre connesso a 2.4
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> allora è na sola
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: infatti il modem è un'altra cpsa
<cristian_c> se il modem supporta solo fino ad n....
<Metalxenon> capito
<ExPBoy> ma parliamo del modem?
<Metalxenon> esattamente nel manuale di istruzioni cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: boh
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: non serve neanche il manuale
<Metalxenon> no dell'adattatore Wi-Fi. Dicevo solo che nelle impostazioni del modem il PC risulta connesso alla rete 2.4
<cristian_c> è una delle caratteristiche principali
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: puoi guardare la pagina prodotto sul sito asus?
<Metalxenon> sì
<Metalxenon> comunque una cosa
<Metalxenon> ora si sta manifestando il problema, e nelle impostazioni del modem mi indica la velocità del PC con 1 mbit/s
<ExPBoy> ma sto adattatore... come si chiama? :P
<ExPBoy> ma no
<Metalxenon> ASUS USB-N13
<ExPBoy> non ha importanza il modem
<ExPBoy> l'adattatore come si collega al router?
<Metalxenon> mi trovo sulla pagina di ASUS dell'adattatore, che faccio?
<cristian_c> 802.11n Network Adapter
<cristian_c> è scritto a caratteri cubitali
<cristian_c> in prima pagina
<Metalxenon> sì
<Metalxenon> ma non ho ancora capito che devo far ^^'
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> io non ho ancora capito che vuoi fare
<Metalxenon> vorrei risolvere il problema
<ExPBoy> ma il problema di cosa?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: sto leggendo in giro
<Metalxenon> in pratica dopo un po' il traffico dati si interrompe anche se risulta ancora connesso alla rete Wi-Fi e devo scollegare e ricollegare alla rete, problema che su Windows non si manifesta
<ExPBoy> eccalà
<Metalxenon> ma poi scusate il fatto che sono inesperto, ma appena ricollego il computer alla rete il modem me lo porta a 5.5 mbit/s e il portatile anno 2002 a 48 mbit/s, non è strano?
<Metalxenon> cioè mi pare lento
<Metalxenon> al momento del problema la velocità scende a 1 mbit/s
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/255009
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: su altri pc con ubuntu va?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: altri adattatori su quel pc vanno?
<Metalxenon> non ho provato con altri adattatori
<Metalxenon> ho il portatile con Debian, al limite posso provare qui?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: sì
<cristian_c> un feedback satebbe utile
<Metalxenon> solo che ha una scheda wi-fi integrata, se la spengo da interruttore hardware e collegol'adattatore va?
<cristian_c> Metalxenon: beh, possibkle, ma nel caso puoi sempre usare modprobe -r in modo che l'altra scheda non dia ffastidio
<Metalxenon> ho capito
<Metalxenon> comunque ora devo andare a pranzare, dopo provo tutto con calma
<Metalxenon> grazie mille per l'aiuto, spero di trovarvi qui dopo!
<Giacco> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu. La schernara si blocca nell'operazione di "rietreving" (36 su 66). Come fare?
<Carlo> Ciao a tutti
<franco22> salve ho installato la versione 14.04 lts di ubuntu, va tutto bene ma il pc non si spegne mai e imane con la schermata del caricamento con i pallini
<franco22> ho provato in tanti modi che mi avevano scritto qui, ma ancora non funziona
<krabador> franco22, apri il terminale sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> vedi che fa
<franco22> gia provato e si blocca ugualmente
<krabador> franco22, è per sapere cosa restituisce
<krabador> !ciao | Guest43459
<ubot-it> Guest43459: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ProfOak> Provando a installare prima KDE e poi MATE, riavviando, vedo il desktop buggato, solo il cursore del mouse funziona. Cosa posso farE'
<ProfOak> *fare?
<franco22> ho provato con shutdown ma si kiude e rimane bloccato
<Carlo90> volevo installare ubuntu sul mio pc ma purtroppo non riesco a far partire il cd di installazione al boot del computer, ho già cambiato le impostazioni del BIOS ma senza risultato, è un problema che ho avuto già altre volte, in pratica il cd parte random, su 10 volte lo legge una volta sola! Non è un problema del lettore cd perché ho già provato a cambiarlo, cosa può essere?
<krabador> Carlo90, come hai masterizzato il dvd?
<krabador> Carlo90, se hai masterizzato correttamente il dvd, il supporto non è fisicamente rovinato, il lettore è funzionante, collegato con cavi integri , e la scheda madre non ha problemi di sorta, impostato da bios, parte per forza
<Carlo90> krabador: lo so anche io che dovrebbe partire per forza! Ho provato a mettere il cd su un altro pc e va senza problemi! A dir la verità ho anche pensato che fosse un problema del bios e volevo resettarlo ma non ci sono riuscito!
<krabador> ProfOak, per esorcizzare ogni tipo di problemi di sorta, si provano i vari ambienti grafici, tramite la live della derivata che li monta, si sceglie l'ambiente grafico preferito, e si installa direttamente la derivata che lo monta
<ProfOak> Grazie della risposta inutile.
<krabador> ProfOak, prendi a martellate un sistema, te ne prendi le responsabilità
<krabador> Carlo90, operazioni con bios, dando per scontato che i componenti siano integri, vanno fatte meglio se da personale specializzato, con il supporto di tutta la documentazione ufficiale
<ProfOak> Sta di fatto che non hai risposto alla domanda che ho fatto
<krabador> Carlo90, fisso / portatile , quanti anni ha
<krabador> !ripristino | ProfOak
<ubot-it> ProfOak: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlo90> krabador: fisso, è un vecchio pc che praticamente non uso più, sarà del 2006
<krabador> Carlo90, se consente boot da usb , prova
<franco22> salve sono 2 giorni che chiedo consigli su come riparare ubuntu 14.04.2 versione comunita, il problema è che non si spegne e rimane la schermata con i pallini, ho provato decine di comandi suggeriti ma non funziona niente
<krabador> franco22, come è impostato in bios, l'acpi ?
<Mr_Pan> ho eseguito un aggiornamento e ora ho sempre questo errore 1 con sub-processo dpkg..che posso fare ? -->> http://i.imgur.com/DN9AXG9.png
<krabador> Mr_Pan, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<krabador> Mr_Pan, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fede1> Ciao ho un problema con una chiavetta modem huawei e3131 che non viene riconosciuta da ubuntu ,non la vedo neanche nel network manager   ,qualcuno sa come fare?
<Fede1> windows la riconosce
<Fede1> ok ciao
<cecchini> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | cecchini
<ubot-it> cecchini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cecchini> buon giorno krabador
<fede2> Cio non riesco a far funzonare una chiavetta internet huawei e 3131 su ubuntu 14.04 qualcuno può dRMI UNA DRITTA HO GUARDATO SUL FORUM MA NON SONO RIUSCITO A VENIRNE A CAPO GRAZIE
<krabador> fede2, se hai una pendrive
<krabador> fede2, fa un supporto di installazione di ubuntu 15.04
<fede2> si
<krabador> mandala in live
<krabador> vedi se viene subito riconosciuta
<fede2> aspetta ...ma credevo che 14.04 fosse l'ultima versione
<krabador> no
<krabador> è l'ultima lts
<fede2> ok allora provo
<krabador> ma l'ultima versione è 15.04
<fede2> grazie
<Carlin0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/1192297
<fede2> ciao grazie ancora a tutti
<krabador> ciao
<cristian_c> fede, l'utente più veloce del west
<Carlo90> ciao a tutti, sto tentando di resettare il bios di un mio vecchio pc ma purtroppo non ci riesco in nessun modo! Ho provato a scollegare la batteria tampone, fare ponte con gli spinotti della scheda madre ma nulla, il bios non si resetta......avete qualche idea?
<Carlin0> !chat | Carlo90
<ubot-it> Carlo90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rambo> buongiorno a tutti
<rambo> avrei bisogno di aiuto. scaricando wine mi è successo che il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer sia rimasto "half installed"
<rambo> non funziona -f install ne purge ne autoremove
<krabador> rambo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> rambo, dpkg -l | grep mscorefonts | pastebint
<krabador> rambo, dpkg -l | grep mscorefonts | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<rambo> prima faccio install pastebinit poi quello sotto?
<rambo> perche il problema che non riesco piu ad installare nulla avendo questo pacchetto in grave stato di inconsistenza
<krabador> rambo, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980661/
<krabador> rambo, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ArimaneRules> ciao a tutti, su lubuntu è possibile minimizzare l'icona di amule come su windows con emule in basso a destra nella barra delle applicazioni d'avvio?
<cristian_c> ArimaneRules:
<cristian_c> ArimaneRules: uhm, domanda interessabte
<cristian_c> vedere se amule ha un supporto al vassoio di sistema
<cristian_c> ArimaneRules: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2053014
<Guest36454> Saluti a tutti, sono italiano ma posso parlare in inglese, ho un problema con la swap e mi serve aiuto, qualcuno può rispondermi?  Sono appena entrato nel mondo di linux
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Guest36454
<ubot-it> Guest36454: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> ho due pacchetti che sono in stato "half installed" e non riesco a risolvere...Krabador mi aveva suggerito due comandi che non hanno avuto effetto ... -->> http://i.imgur.com/G9L5LUp.png
<ArimaneRules> grazie mille christian. risolto :)
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi
<Guest36454> Ho installato xubuntu 14.04.2 lts su chiavetta da 32gb. Fatte le partizioni root, home e swap. Ho scelto di criptare le cartelle.  Ora  al caricamento del sistema appare il messaggio "l'unità disco per /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente" e andando a verificare con il terminale risulta che la swap è pari a zero,mentre io ho
<Guest36454> assegnato 2 gb. Da quel che ho capito questo può far rallentare il sistema,e questo è un problema seccante che voglio risolvere. Ora, io ho provato a vedere molti consigli,ma non riesco a farmi un idea chiara e precisa di che cosa sia giusto fare in  questi casi. Io ho pensato che semplicemente potrei cancellare la partizione  che il computer ha ci
<Guest36454> frato, quella della swap, con gparted, e poi ricrearne un altra..però non so se poi il sistema che ho impostato sulla pennetta venga nuovamente a ri-cifrare in automatico la stessa partizione swap. Oppure esiste un modo per togliere la criptazione dalla partizione swap? Mi servirebbe un consiglio preciso, di uno che sa le cose..io ho appena iniziat
<Guest36454> o con linux! :)  Vi ringrazio infinitamente. Saluti.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest36454: cos'hai cifrato, esattamente?
<Guest36454> credo abbia cifrato root home..ma anche swap! :(
<cristian_c> Guest36454: posta schermata gparted
<cristian_c> e anche output di parted -l e fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !image | Guest36454
<ubot-it> Guest36454: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest36454
<ubot-it> Guest36454: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest36454> il terminale non risponde per i comandi parted -l e fdisk -l
<Guest36454> cortesemente chiedo come sia possibile fare una istantanea a gparted, esiste un programma specifico?
<cristian_c> Guest36454: su lubuntu no, ma comunque ti basta premere il tasto stamp
<Carlin0> Guest36454, davanti a fdisk -l devi mettere sudo
<cristian_c> Guest36454: cosa accade nel terminale?
<Guest36454> Disk /dev/sdb: 32.1 GB, 32078036992 bytes
<Guest36454> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 3899 cilindri, totale 62652416 settori
<Guest36454> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<Guest36454> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Guest36454> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Carlin0> eco :P
<Carlin0> !paste | Guest84680
<ubot-it> Guest84680: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest84680> io devo chiedere scusa a tutti, ma non capivo che significava postare..pensavo di dover incollare qui nella riga,non si ripeterà..ora vi mando con quel altro mezzo che mi avete  detto..
<Guest84680> vedo che il server mi ha cambiato nickname, ma sono quello di prima, della partizione swap.. qualcuno mi ha riconosciuto? :(
<Guest84680> dicevate di fare fdisk -i e parted -i più un immagine da gparted della partizione.. confermate?
<cristian_c> Guest84680: premi il tasto stamp
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest84680> ho il link con le cose postate che mi avete chiesto eccolo : paste.ubuntu.com/11981965/plain/
<cristian_c> Guest84680: non hai postato parted -l
<parabol> ciao, sono niubbo di amule su lubuntumi sapete dare qualche dritta su quali server scegliere per scaricare veloce e se devo utilizzare kad o meno?
<cristian_c> !chat | parabol
<ubot-it> parabol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest84680> no c'è anche parted -l ma ho tagliato soltanto le parti scritte che si riferiscono al sdc cioè alla pendrive, perchè è lì che ho installato il s.o.
<cristian_c> Guest84680: non c'è alcun output di partd
<cristian_c> parted
<cristian_c> Guest84680: puoi postare un output completo?
<cristian_c> Guest84680: inoltre, non mi sembra di vedere partizioni cifrate neanche nella schermata
<Mr_Pan> ho due pacchetti che sono in stato "half installed" e non riesco a risolvere...I suggerimenti di cristian_c e Krabador non hanno avuto effetto ... -->> http://i.imgur.com/G9L5LUp.png
<Mr_Pan> mi rimangono smepr ei file del kernel 3.19.0-16 come half-installed e non riesco e toglierli di mezzo in nessun modo ...
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> in pastte
<Carlin0> vabbè se ne parla poi domani
#ubuntu-it 2015-08-02
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ho risolto grazie lo stesso
<simone> buona domenica a tutti
<simone> ho dei problemi con ubuntu gnome
<simone> ma e veramente leggero sto gnome
<Guest46855> unica pecca la mia scheda grafica di soli 1 giga di ram dedicata pero sia chiaro
<Guest46855> ma se cambio e metto xubuntu mi cambia qualcosa a livello di prestazioni il pc
<Guest46855> che ha appena solo 10 anni ma con ben 4 giga di ram ddr2
<Guest46855> grazie ancora dell'aiuto
<monica> Buongiorno a tutti, dovrei installare xubuntu su un vecchio pc che al momento non ha un sistema operativo. Non posso fare il boot  da usb e al momento il boot da cd sembra non funzionare, esiste un altro metodo a cui non ho pensato che potrebbe funzionare?
<Guest46855> monica prova da lan boot io cosi facevo una volta almeno
<monica> mi spieghi come? non l'ho mai fatto e non so nemmeno se sia una cosa possibile...
<monica> cioè non so se il pc supporta questo tipo di boot
<Guest46855> aggiu capitu na cosa quai stannu tutti al mare oce
<Guest46855> lo sai inglese no monica o monaco dovrei dire forse
<monica> certo che si, poi il monaco me lo spieghi...fino a monaca c'erano arrivati ma dell'uomo ancora non me l'aveva dato nessuno
<Guest46855> che qui molti dicono di essere ubuntu e poi sono o mac o windows
<monica> buongiorno di nuovo...purtroppo non riesco a risolvere il problema di prima. Ho un pc senza sistema operativo, non posso fare il boot nè da cd nè da usb,  come installo? Qualcuno può darmi un suggerimento?
<Carlin0> monica, qual'è il problema coi cd ?
<monica> non lo so credimi, il bios mi dice che può eseguire il boot da cd ma in pratica non parte, e il cd funziona perchè l'ho provato
<Carlin0> monica, come masterizzi ?
<monica> con un altro pc
<Carlin0> si ma masterizzi come immagine o come dati ?
<Carlin0> !iso | monica segui questa guida
<ubot-it> monica segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<monica> masterizzo come dati, il download mi ha dato questa cartella dati e così la metto, non c'è nessuna immagine iso. però il cd provato in questo computer che sto usando adesso funziona
<Carlin0> no devi masterizzare come immagine se no non boota
<monica> si ho già visto la guida ma dal download non ho ottenuto nessuna immagine iso
<Carlin0> e cosa scarichi ?
<monica> quindi dalla cartella creo immagine e da lì il boot?
<Carlin0> no...
<monica> dal link di download di xubuntu ho ottenuto un file rar, scompattandolo ho una cartella dati
<Carlin0> scarichi la iso e la masterizzi come immagine
<Carlin0> no....
<Carlin0> non è un rar è iso
<Carlin0> e non devi scompattarlo
<Carlin0> devi masterizzarlo così com'è
<monica> l'estensione è rar...sicuro sia iso? la scrivo così?
<monica> ok, adesso tento e vediamo che succede...
<Carlin0> tu 'credi' che sia rar perchè lo vedi con la medesima icona dei rar , ma non lo è
<Carlin0> segui la guida monica
<monica> ah ok...non mi è mai successo di incontrare una iso così, ora ci provo
<Carlin0> monica, ...
<monica> si l'ho già vista ma questa cosa dell'iso vista come rar evidentemente mi ha fuorviata
<Carlin0> ma stoo pc che cpu e quanta ram ha ?
<monica> ahahhaha, splendida domanda....come ram ho 1,5 gb e dovrebbe essere un pentium IV...dovrebbe...non mi ricordo e dal bios non ottengo informazioni...
<Carlin0> se è penntium 4 vai su lubuntu
<Carlin0> che è + leggero
<monica> pensavo fosse xubuntu il più leggero
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<monica> grazie, ora lo scarico
<Carlin0> lubuntu è ancora + leggereo
<monica> buono a sapersi, grazie della dritta, adesso rifaccio tutto
<Carlin0> e segui la guida per masterizzare
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<monica> si certo, il mio metodo è sempre quello
<Scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema non riesco più ha aggiornare il sistema mi va in crasch mi potete aiutare?
<ExPBoy> Scott78, che sistema?
<Scott78> Ciao ExPBoy, ubuntu 14.04
<ExPBoy> che errore ti evidenzia?
<Scott78> mi spunta un segnale di divieto in alto a destra , non mi riescie a fare nessun aggiornamento e nn riesco ad aprire nemmeno il software center
<Scott78> mi spunta un crasch
<ExPBoy> allora 14.04 non è più supportato pare
<ExPBoy> prova dare un sudo apt-get update e vedi cosa dice
<Scott78> questo problema me lo da dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento, scusa 14.04 e LTS
<ExPBoy> probabile hai ppa strani
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, grazie dell'aiuto .. avevo risolto :D
<Scott78> ho dato il comando sembra che sta scaricando
<ExPBoy> bene
<Scott78> e fermo al 100% in attesa degli header
<ExPBoy> porta pazienza :)
<Scott78> ]
<Scott78> Scaricamento di:41 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted Sources [3.433 B]
<Scott78> Scaricamento di:42 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Sources [130 kB]
<Scott78> Scaricamento di:43 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/multiverse Sources [5.138 B]
<Scott78> Scaricamento di:44 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main i386 Packages [579 kB]
<Scott78> Scaricamento di:45 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted i386 Packages [11,8 kB]
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> !paste | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz> salve, ho un problemone con la chiavetta TIM. qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<motz> salve, ho un problema con la chiavetta tim. Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Lenders> Salve ho installato ubuntu 15.04 insieme a windows 8.1 e a breve aggiornerò a windows 10. Vorrei sapere posso fare l'aggiornamento al 10 senza problema avendo entrambi i sistemi?
<rambo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11985731/
<rambo> buongiorno a tutti. per fovore potreste dare un'occhiata? questo problema mi blocca da dieci giorni
<Lenders> qualcuno che mi può rispondere?
<Carlin0> !windows | Lenders
<ubot-it> Lenders: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Lenders> non voglio ricevere supporto per windows infatti volevo sapere se poteva avere qualche problema uno o l'altro sistema non fate i geni perfavore
<Carlin0> appunto ma che ne sappiamo noi di win ?
<Carlin0> non lo uso da anni
<ExPBoy> Lenders, geni noi?
<Lenders> forse non mi sono spiegato nonostante l'avessi scritto più volte allora lo ripeto...ubuntu potrà avere qualche problema se installo l'aggiornamento di windows 10?
<ExPBoy> bho
<Carlin0> rambo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ExPBoy> Lenders, non posso dirti con certezza ne si e nemmeno no
<Carlin0> rambo, metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenders> ok ti ringrazio
<ExPBoy> di niente figurati
<Carlin0> al max gli compre il grub :P
<rambo> scusate tutti, non sono molto pratico. non ancora.  cat/etc/apt/sources.list cosa è?
<Carlin0> rambo, copia e incolla il comando per intero nel terminale
<Carlin0> rambo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> metti il risultato nel pastebin
<ExPBoy> serve per vedere quanta porcheria hai in quel pc
<Carlin0> !paste | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985831/
<rambo> grazie mille!
<Carlin0> rambo, è tutto li ?
<ExPBoy> eh appunto
<rambo> si...
<Carlin0> rambo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<rambo> ok,sta scaricando
<rambo> ricodo ancora il giorno di due mesi fa, quando mi dissero che qualche anno con linux sarebbe stato formativo. il mio peccato originale
<ExPBoy> ?
<rambo> che sono una frana
<ExPBoy> rambo=frana ?
<ExPBoy> hihihi
<rambo> ma linux rimane la mia guerra
<ExPBoy> !chat | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985924/
<rambo> eco qui quello che mi da
<Carlin0> ed ecco il tuo problema → gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Carlin0> tocca liberare un po di spazio
<Carlin0> rambo, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985940/
<Carlin0> rambo, dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985949/
<Carlin0> rambo, questo puoi incollarlo qui → uname -a
<rambo> Linux rambo-desktop 3.19.0-22-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 16 17:15:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok dammi 2 minuti ...
<rambo> cavolo carlin0 grazie ti faccio perdere del tempo
<Carlin0> allora rambo apri questo link http://sprunge.us/CQcb copia il comando tutto in un colpo solo e incollalo nel terminale
<rambo> mi ha di nuovo bloccato tutto per ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> che voglio vedere
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986000/
<Carlin0> rambo, prova con sudo dpkg -P ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Carlin0> ma occhio
<Carlin0> che non ti rimuova troppa roba
<rambo> rambo@rambo-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -P ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<rambo> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--purge):
<rambo>  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza grave:
<rambo>  è necessario installarlo nuovamente prima di rimuoverlo
<rambo> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<rambo>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Carlin0> rambo, prova sudo apt-get -f install
<rambo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11986024/
<Carlin0> questo era di prima
<rambo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11986033/
<Carlin0> che palle ...
<rambo> lo so
<rambo> sono dieci giorni che mi fa return error code
<rambo> (1)
<Carlin0> rambo, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<rambo> carlin0 qualcosa sta succedendo
<Carlin0> sperammo
<rambo> se oggi me lo hai risolto, per il resto di miei inutili giorni avrò debito d'onore
<Carlin0> ellapeppa
<rambo> non so come si offrano colazioni o caffè via web
<Mr_Pan> rambo, un bonifico...P
<Mr_Pan> :P
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema mi appare un messaggio di errore e non riesco ad avviare gli aggiornamenti nemmeno il software center e il gestore pacchetti, mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<scott78> ok ubot, scusami
<scott78> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<scott78> !aiuto ho un problema mi appare un messaggio di errore e non riesco ad avviare gli aggiornamenti nemmeno il software center e il gestore pacchetti,
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !abuso | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<Carlin0> scott78, apri un terminale e scrivi → sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Pan> scott78, descrivi il problema
<Carlin0> scott78, metti il risultato in ppastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scott78> mi appare un messaggio di errore e non riesco ad avviare gli aggiornamenti nemmeno il software center e il gestore pacchetti,
<Mr_Pan> scott fai uno screenshot e postalo qui
<Mr_Pan> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<scott78> come si fa lo screenshot?
<Mr_Pan> !Imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Imgur'
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> scott78, pigia il tasto Stampa in alto a destra nella tua tastiera ...
<scott78> ho provato a pigiare il tasto stamp ma nn fa niente
<Carlin0> scott78, rileggi quello che ti ho scritto prima
<Carlin0> devi dare un comando e postare il risultato
<Carlin0> [14:52:27] <Carlin0> scott78, apri un terminale e scrivi → sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> [14:52:43] <Carlin0> scott78, metti il risultato in ppastebin
<Carlin0> [14:52:50] <Carlin0> !paste | scott78
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986271/ ho questo problema
<scott78> ok scusami unattimo devo dare qualche comando dal prompt?
<scott78> unattimo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gigirock> signor cristian_c quel problema appare ad ogni cambio di kernel ma di solito il --reconfigure risolve la situazione come dice il launchpad
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu?
<gigirock> 1404 lts
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986316/ launchpad dice di dare questi comandi cristian_c
<gigirock> secondo me il pacco 331 non e' piu' aggiornato
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/556736
<cristian_c> gigirock: sei in vm?
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257 questo e' il bug cristian_c
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> gigirock: apri terminale
<cristian_c> gigirock: digita: dpkg -l | grep dkms
<gigirock> cristian_c, si ok
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986349/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> gigirock: nvidia optimus
<gigirock> che voordi ?
<cristian_c> gigirock: nvidia+intel
<gigirock> cristian_c, io non lo installo ne optimus ne bumblebee
<cristian_c> gigirock: eppure il pacco è installato
<gigirock> si ma non in uso
<gigirock> va sempre la sk nvidia
<cristian_c> ii  bbswitch-dkms                                         0.7-2ubuntu1                                        amd64
<gigirock> cristian_c, lo disintallo ?
<cristian_c> aspè
<cristian_c> gigirock: dpkg -l | grep headers
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986393/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> gigirock: ok, capito
<cristian_c> gigirock: sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986493/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> gigirock: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986503/
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986506/
<gigirock> cristian_c, ci sono diversi ppa..........
<scott78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986732/plain/
<scott78> ho un problema non riesco ad aprire aggiornamenti software center e gestore pacchetti, ubuntu 14.04
<scott78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986732/plain/
<Carlin0> scott78, dai al terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> scott78, metti il risultato in paste
<scott78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986811/plain/
<Carlin0> scott78, hai messo troppi ppa
<scott78> quindi cosa dovrei fare
<scott78> ma questo problema me lo da dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<krabador> !ppa-purge | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<scott78> ubot mi da errore sintassi il comando è solo sudo ppa-purge ppa
<sirkus203> salve posso chiedere un informazione sull'installazione?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | sirkus203
<ubot-it> sirkus203: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sirkus203> ah ok molto gentli ;) allora io sto installando ubuntu su netbook da usb ma è da giorni che mi da lo stesso problema :RIMUOVERE I SUPPORTI E RIAVVIARE
<sirkus203> qualcuno conosce il problema=?
<Carlin0> a che punto del'installazione ti da quel msg ?
<sirkus203> all'avvio da bot
<sirkus203> bios*
<Carlin0> sirkus203, hai altri device usb collegati al pc
<sirkus203> no solo la usb dell'installazione Messagio corretto: Rimuovere supporti.
<sirkus203> Premere un tasto per riavviare.
<Carlin0> sirkus203, con cosa crei la chiavetta usb ?
<sirkus203> ho provato con unetbottin,lili usb creator e manualmente mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> questo ?
<sirkus203> proverò e vi faccio sapere  grazie mille ;)
<shez_> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho aggiornato il pacchetto thermald, nel log di installazione ho ricevuto questo messaggio http://pastebin.com/ixDDWdMg , il paccheto non funzia?
<krabador> shez_, hai riavviato?
<shez_> krabador, no, il sistea non me l'ha chiesto... devo?
<shez_> *sistema
<krabador> riavvia e manda systemctl status thermald.service
<krabador> vedi che dice
<shez_> ok
<sirkus203> raga un altro problema all'avvio
<krabador> !dettagli | sirkus203
<ubot-it> sirkus203: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<sirkus203> intel pci acceerated SVGA BIOS
<sirkus203> all'avvio da bios con usb
<shez_> krabador, questa è la risposta al comando http://pastebin.com/QVQ2Eeue
<krabador> shez_, sudo apt-get remove --purge thermald
<krabador> shez_, sudo apt-get install thermald
<sirkus203> allora?
<shez_> krabador, mi da lo stesso problema..
<shez_> krabador, è possibile che faccia così perchè non trova il sensore di calore?
<krabador> sirkus203, non hai descritto niente
<krabador> shez_, hai detto di aver aggiornato questo pacchetto, quindi l'hai usato precedentemente , no?
<shez_> krabador, ho aggiornato il sistema con apt-get upgrade e lo ha aggiornato, precedentemente non l'havevo utilizzato.
<krabador> qualche h in meno , non ti preoccupare
<krabador> shez_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<shez_> krabador, :)
<krabador> shez_, dpkg -l | grep sensor | pastebinit
<sirkus203> allora ho avviato ubuntu da usb su un netbook ma mi da questo errore :INTEL PCI ACCELERATED SVGA BIOS
<sirkus203> HO TENTATO DI AVVIARE*
<krabador> si bloccherà anche in quel punto, apparentemente , ma non è una dicitura da errore, come da te riportata
<krabador> sirkus203, la penrdive in ogni caso va in boot?
<shez_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11987463/
<sirkus203> no quando tento di avviarla da bios per l'installazione mi da questo problema
<krabador> shez_, che ubuntu usi?
<krabador> 15.04 ?
<krabador> sirkus203, ma il pc su cui stai provando ad installare, va in boot regolarmente?
<sirkus203> si
<shez_> krabador, 15.04 a 64 bit
<krabador> sirkus203, che versione di ubuntu stai provando a far partire ed in che pc
<sirkus203> la 14.04 live e nell netbook acer aspire one
<krabador> sirkus203, ed esattamente appena cerchi di far partire la pendrive, da quell'errore?
<krabador> shez_, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<sirkus203> si
<krabador> !usbwin | sirkus203
<ubot-it> sirkus203: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> prova a rifare la pendrive con questo
<sirkus203> già fatta con quello 2 volte
<shez_> krabador, installato
<krabador> shez_, sensors-detect , da terminale
<krabador> sirkus203, formattata ogni volta ?
<sirkus203> si
<krabador> sirkus203, prova a cambiare pendrive
<krabador> controlla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> !hash | sirkus203
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hash'
<krabador> !md5 | sirkus203
<ubot-it> sirkus203: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<sirkus203> sono su windows adesso lo devo nstallare ubuntu
<krabador> puoi verificare l'hash da win
<shez_> krabador, ho lanciato il programma, ho detto si a tutte le rilevazioni, ora mi chede di aggiungere una riga a etc/modules proseguo?
<krabador> è specificato
<krabador> shez_, fa un pastebin, un attimo
<krabador> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> krabador, di tutto? o solo dell'ultima domanda?
<sirkus203> anche se installo lubuntu la stessa cosa . IL FILE NON PRESENTA ERRORI
<krabador> shez_, dell'ultima parte
<krabador> sirkus203, se hai controllato l'hash della iso, ed è a posto, prova a cambiare pendrive
<shez_> krabador, http://pastebin.com/AEqXCWCS
<krabador> rispondi si
<shez_> krabador, fatto il programma è terminato
<krabador> shez_, sensors | pastebinit
<sirkus203> ho provato in passato con diverse pendrive ma niente
<sirkus203> l'errore è questo (immagine)
<shez_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11987600/
<krabador> sirkus203, se non posti realmente l'immagine, dubito che si possa fare gran che per te
<sirkus203> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/REoJPRM5RTmuAnM
<krabador> shez_, sudo apt-get remove --purge thermald
<krabador> riavvii, sudo apt-get install --reinstall thermald
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> vedi che fa
<sirkus203> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vxiAvhCqRA2sRTHmBa81
<sirkus203> eccola
<krabador> non è un errore, se si blocca li , non va semplicemente la pendrive
<krabador> sirkus203, hai controllato tutte le voci disponibili in bios per il riconoscimento usb?
<sirkus203> si
<sirkus203> la pendrive non c'entra perche è fuonzionante e poi ne ho provate diverse
<krabador> sirkus203, i bios dei vari devices non vedono il boot da usb nello stesso modo, la variabilità è alta
<sirkus203> non  ho capito cosa intendi....
<krabador> se hai provato unetbootin, universal usb installer, specialmente quest'ultimo, che ha il range piu' ampio di successo sui vari devices
<krabador> e tutte le tue pendrive funzionano, e la iso è perfetta
<krabador> puoi provare a fare la pendrive con dd, da un sistema linux
<sirkus203> non ho linux vabbeh non posso fare niente
<shez_> krabador, mi da lo stesso problema
<sirkus203> non ho linux vabbeh non posso fare niente grazie lo stesso..................
<krabador> sirkus203, per ultimo, il device potrebbe avere problemi
<krabador> sirkus203, quante porte usb ha?
<sirkus203> 3
<sirkus203> ptovate tutte
<shez_> krabador, anche dopo l'ultimo riavvio mi da lo stesso errore
<krabador> shez_, systemctl status thermald.service | pastebinit
<krabador> shez_, journalctl -xe | pastebinit
<shez_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11987676/
<shez_> krabador, il secondo pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/11987677/
<krabador> shez_, sudo sensors-detect
<krabador> rifa tutta la procedura
<krabador> sudo apt-ger remove --purge thermald , riavvia
<krabador> sudo apt-get install thermald
<krabador> riavvia
<shez_> krabador, il problema si ripresenta...
<krabador> shez_, non saprei, non conosco quel software
<shez_> krabador, se lo purgo ci sono ripercussioni sul sistema?
<krabador> no
<shez_> krabador, allora butto via tutto
<shez_> krabador, comunque grazie.
<krabador> di niente
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> Ciao Krabador
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ;)
<krabador> wei Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> tutto bene?
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> una vita che nn entravo! in iRc .D
<DelGro95> salve
<DelGro95> ciao
<DelGro95> qualcuno mi può aiutare che ho fatto un casino?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | DelGro95
<ubot-it> DelGro95: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<DelGro95> !aiuto
<DelGro95> in pratica, ho seguito questa guida http://askubuntu.com/a/74917 ma devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, perchè ora quando avvio ubuntu mi esce una schermata che a malapena riesco a leggere (credo a causa di una risoluzione troppo alta), comunque riesco a leggere qualcosa tipo "your system is running in low graphics mode"
<cristian_c> non è una guida
<cristian_c> anche se fa praticamente la stessa cosa
<DelGro95> ho seguito i passi di quella risposta
<cristian_c> DelGro95: qual era il problema iniziale?
<DelGro95> volevo cambiare la risoluzione della schermata login
<cristian_c> DelGro95: .solo di quella schermata?
<DelGro95> si
<cristian_c> il desktop andava bene?
<DelGro95> si, il desktop andava bene
<alfredo> salve a tutti
<alfredo> ho bisogno di supporto tecnico per favore
<alfredo> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> fa la tua domanda
<alfredo> premettto che sono un novizio di ubuntu
<alfredo> ho la versione 15.04
<krabador> che succede?
<alfredo> ma sto imparando in fretta ed é utilissimo
<alfredo> piccolo problema
<alfredo> ho una copia di backup Windows salvati su un hard disco esterno
<alfredo> ho formattato
<alfredo> adesso non riesco a scompattare e aprire i file su lubuntu
<alfredo> ho paura di averli persi
<krabador> se hai formattato, beh, li hai persi
<alfredo> si peró la copia WindowsImageBackup ho avuto premura di salvarla su un disco esterno
<alfredo> poi ho formattato
<krabador> se hai formattato il disco in cui hai copiato la roba, hai perso il contenuto
<krabador> questo intendo
<alfredo> no questo no
<alfredo> quei file sono in mio possesso sull'hard disk
<alfredo> é in estensione .xml e non riesco a descriptarli, contengono documenti e dati
<krabador> alfredo, attacca il disco, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> li vedi i file all'interno?
<alfredo> aspetta, vado sul terminal
<krabador> quando lo attacchi e lo monti, il disco, li vedi i files all'interno?
<alfredo> certo
<krabador> vuoi aprire il file di backup fatto da win con windows image backup
<alfredo> vedo i file e sono quasi tutti in estensione .xml
<alfredo> quel nome me lo ha dato win quando ho fatto la copia di backup
<alfredo> é il nome della cartella nulla piú
<krabador> i file di backup fatti da win, li gestisci in win
<alfredo> si lo intuivo, per questo sono qui, per vedere se esiste una soluzione per gestirli su lubuntu e recuperare quei dati
<krabador> se hai un'immagine vhd , fatta da win, puoi montarla in linux
<alfredo> si, in effetti ho tre file con questa estensione vhd
<krabador> alfredo, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/vdfuse.1.html
<krabador> sudo apt-get install vdfuse
<krabador> scusa, ho sbagliato
<alfredo> non ti preoccupare
<alfredo> ci sei'
<alfredo> ?
<alessiob> buonasera a tutti
<alessiob> avrei una richiesta tecnica:
<alessiob> ho appena installato ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<alessiob> terminata l'installazione ho riavviato
<alessiob> se però tolgo la chiavetta usb, quando il pc ristarta mi apre windows in automatico
<alessiob> non mostra nessun menù che mi fa scegliere fra l'uno e l'altro sistema operativo
<alessiob> è un problema di bios?
<alessiob> grazie per l'attenzione
<alessiob> (sto scrivendo da windows)
<krabador> !grub | alessiob
<ubot-it> alessiob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> alessiob, segui la guida di ripristino
<krabador> alessiob, se hai uefi , segui la guida uefi
<krabador> !uefi | alessiob
<ubot-it> alessiob: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> alfredo, http://askubuntu.com/a/295169
<krabador> alfredo, segui questo
<alfredo> si ti seguo
<alfredo> sto installando virtual box, poi ti prego di indicarmi come procedere
<krabador> te lo dice il link
<krabador> io sto andando via
<windows> buonasera a tutti
<windows> vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows come posso fare ?
<Mr_Pan> windows, intanto procurati fai un cd o una usb con ubuntu e fai una prova live per vedere se tutto funziona
<windows> sto scaricando il torrent
<windows> poi come procedo senza formattare il pc ?
<Mr_Pan> poi procedi con l'installazione, ti verrà chiesto se sovrascrivere o affiancare ubuntu a windows
<Mr_Pan> windows, perchà da torrent invece che dal sito ufficiale?!
<windows> ah ok me lo chiede ubuntu in automatico ?
<Mr_Pan> durante installazione
<windows> dal sito ufficiale ma col torrent che è più veloce
<Mr_Pan> ah ok :D
<windows> )
<windows> ottimo allora, quindi fa tutto lui poi ?
<Mr_Pan> segui attentamente le schermate dell'installazione
<Mr_Pan> e credo non avrai problemi
<windows> ok, ma i programmi tipo photopsho ed illustrator vanno se li emulo ?
<Mr_Pan> uhmm devi provare
<Mr_Pan> ma ti servono prorpio  ? allra perchè passi a ubuntu  ?
<Mr_Pan> e comunque puoi trovare alternative direttamente in ubuntu
<windows> mmh capito capito
<windows> altri tipo pokerstar funzionano ?
<Mr_Pan> windows, non lo so davver
<windows> capito
<Mr_Pan> questo canale è per il supporto a ubuntu esclusivamente
<windows> okok capisco
<windows> no chiedo per evitare problemi
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi info su altre cose devi passare a #ubuntu-it-chat
<windows> ma il wifi si configura da solo ?
<windows> xk avevo avuto problemi con i driver una volta
<Mr_Pan> windows, per questo devi provare prima la live ...
<Mr_Pan> dipende da che scheda hai sul pc .
<windows> penso sia la netgaer 801....
<Mr_Pan> windows, è usb  ?
<windows> nono è integrata dentro
<windows> wlan broadcom 802.11b/g
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> testa la live prima di installare
<windows> ok , la seleziono quando mi si scarica la iso giusto ?
<windows> o devo mettere su chiave la iso e poi testare ?
<Mr_Pan> windows, ti devi creare un cd o usb con la distro appena scaricata
<windows> okkk
<windows> grazie a presto ciao
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<alfredo> ciao
<alfredo> mi date una mano con virtual box per favore'
<alfredo> ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-01
<andreab> ciao a tutti
<andreab> ieri avevamo iniziato ad affrontare il mio problema: audio non funzionante dopo passaggio a ubuntu 16.04. pc Lenovo b50-30. Avevamo controllato alsamixer, tutto a posto. Avevamo controllato il volume headphone, a posto. l'ultima cosa che stavamo guardando era pavucontrol: pure lì, il volume risultava presente...
<topina88> ciao ho installato ubuntu ma ho problemi a montare l'hardisk esterno
<topina88> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<gigirock> topina88, che problemi ? che disco esterno ?
<topina88> un hardisk dove tengo film e dati
<topina88> partizionato in due ma appena lo attacco mi dice impossibile montare il seguente hardisk
<topina88> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/delietta/Dati e film: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/delietta/Dati e film"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat
<Carlin0> topina88, ma cerchi di montarlo dando un comando ?
<topina88> no sono nuova qui e ho appena imparato a installare java dp mezz'ora :)
<topina88> :D
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora topina88 ?
<topina88> si
<Carlin0> il disco è collegato ?
<topina88> si
<Carlin0> topina88, che ubuntu è?
<topina88> l'ultimo il 16
<Carlin0> ok topina88 apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<Carlin0> topina88, sudo apt install pastebinit
<topina88> aspetta he
<Carlin0> topina88, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> topina88, il 2° comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<topina88> dp il primo cmq li devo dare l'ok?
<Carlin0> dai invio
<Carlin0> e ti chiede la pass
<Carlin0> la scrivi e dai nuovamente invio
<topina88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21736035/
<topina88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21736035/
<topina88> ok sn al secondo passaggio
<topina88> e mi da questo
<topina88> è possibile?
<Carlin0> topina88, il disco lo vede e vede anche la 2 partizioni
<topina88> quindi? che sia un problema di come sia stato formattato?
<Carlin0> topina88, dai sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<Carlin0> e dopo prova a scollegare/ricollegare il disco
<topina88> asp
<topina88> ^^
<topina88> funziona
<topina88> ma ti adoro lo sai
<topina88> ora mi copio tutte ste istruzioni ^_^
<Carlin0> adora anche un po akis24 che ci ha dato la dritta da dietro le quinte
<akis24> lol
<Carlin0> topina88, non serve fare altro
<topina88> ops ^^
<topina88> no siamo a posto mi sa
<Carlin0> ora dovrebbe andare ogni volta :)
<topina88> sembra mi stia funzionando tutto ora
<topina88> grazie mille veramente ragazzi
<Carlin0> certo topina88 ti mancavano 2 pacchetti e li abbiamo installati
<Carlin0> buona giornata
<topina88> grazie mille anche a voi ^^
<andreab> Carlin0 puoi aiutare anche me?
<Carlin0> andreab, esponi il problema e se conosco la soluzione lo faccio volentieri
<andreab> ieri avevamo iniziato ad affrontare il mio problema: audio non funzionante dopo passaggio a ubuntu 16.04. pc Lenovo b50-30. Avevamo controllato alsamixer, tutto a posto. Avevamo controllato il volume headphone, a posto. l'ultima cosa che stavamo guardando era pavucontrol: pure lì, il volume risultava presente...
<Carlin0> andreab, hai fatto avanzamento di versione ?
<andreab> si
<andreab> da 14.04
<Carlin0> mi spiace andreab non sono molto ferrato sull'argomento
<Carlin0> ma cmq gli avanzamenti di versione spesso danno problemi
<andreab> però leggevo che non conviene fare il downgrade...
<Carlin0> il dowgrade esiste solo sulla carta credo , farlo è quasi impossibile , io ci provai con pessimi risultati
<gigirock> andreab, se usi una live di 1604 l'audio funziona ?
<Carlin0> piuttosto andreab prova a sentire qualcun altri e poi se proprio non risolvi salvi i dati e installi ex novo
<andreab> gigirock intendi dire il dvd ?
<gigirock> si per esempio, andreab perche' puo' essere che l'avanzamento non abbia usato il driver aggiornato, perche' ne ha trovato uno gia' in uso
<gigirock> andreab, ma non funziona niente dell'audio ?
<andreab> niente di niente
<andreab> e poi anche i video mi sembra che vadano un po' più a scatti... e in genere il sistema...
<andreab> eppure i requisiti li ha
<gigirock> andreab, e allora hai installato i repo dei media ?
<andreab> i repo?
<andreab> io ho solo fatto l'aggiornamento, ma altro no
<glpiana> andreab, nel terminale scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<andreab> Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<glpiana> andreab, ma niente audio
<glpiana> andreab, scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21737743/
<glpiana> andreab, che casse stai usando?
<andreab> quelle interne del pc
<glpiana> andreab, è un portatile?
<andreab> sì
<glpiana> andreab, scrivi: aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<andreab> mi dice errore aprendo l'audio. dispositivo  o risorsa occupata
<Franceschina> andreab: provato a verificare in alsamixer che controlli hai?
<andreab> nel senso se c'è il volume?
<andreab> è tutto a palla
<akis24> andreab: posta una schermata di alsamixer e mettila su image facci vedere
<akis24> !image | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreab> http://prnt.sc/c04nvq
<andreab> mmm
<akis24> andreab: nelle impostazioni audio cosa trovi sulla scheda  uscita ?
<andreab> audio interno digital stereo hdmi
<akis24> andreab: non puoi cambiare impostazione ? hai altre opzioni ?
<andreab> no
<akis24> andreab: sudo apt install pastebinit se non lo hai gia' installato
<akis24> andreab: sudo apt remove --purge alsa-base | pastebinit   poi finito il primo dai   sudo apt remove --purge pulseaudio | pastebinit    uno per volta e quando finiscono posta i link che restituiscono
<akis24> andreab:  a seguire sempre uno per volta  sudo apt install alsa-base |pastebinit  poi ancora sudo apt install pulseaudio | pastebinit  e infine  sudo alsa force-reload  e vedi se riesci a sentire l'audio
<akis24> andreab:  a seguire sempre uno per volta  sudo apt install alsa-base | pastebinit  poi ancora sudo apt install pulseaudio | pastebinit  e infine  sudo alsa force-reload  e vedi se riesci a sentire l'audio  scusa sull'altra riga c'è un errore copia da questa i comandi
<alep94> salve è questo il canale di supporto?
<akis24> alep94: si esatto
<alep94> ok perche io chiedevo nell'altro canale e mi hanno detto di venire qua
<alep94> volevo sapere come si chiama il programma per mettere ubuntu su penna usb, simile a rufus ma per ubuntu
<glpiana> !usb | alep94
<ubot-it> alep94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<andreji> salve, ho scritto anche ieri questa cosa, poi sono dovuto andare e non ho risolto:
<andreji> ho installato ubuntu accanto a win 10
<andreji> e non mi appare la schermata per scegliere tra ubuntu e windows
<andreji> quindi non so come entrarci
<Alexfgdf> ciao, non ricordo la password del mio profilo sul sistema operativo
<Alexfgdf> come faccio a recuperarla?
<akis24> !password | Alexfgdf
<ubot-it> Alexfgdf: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Alexfgdf> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<andreji> come faccio a selezionare ubuntu all'avvio?
<andreji> mi entra direttamente in windows
<akis24> andreji: e grub dove è stato installato ?
<andreab> akis24 quando do il apt remove purge alsa mi dice apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts e non va oltre
<akis24> andreji: prova a seguire la procedura con bootrepair  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair  visto che hai uefi
<akis24> andreab: su una riga c'è un errore e ti ho rimesso una seconda riga corretta comunque sto andando via..
<cuppls> ciao, voglio installare ubuntu su windows 10, e volevo la certezza che ho impostato i pamanetri corretti quì
<cuppls> http://imgur.com/7TosHRY
<cuppls> in particolare in UEFI/ legacy
<Federico> Salve, ho un problema, ho installato l'ultima versione 16 di ubuntu suo mio portatile Acer aspire v3 572g 76up cancellando windows 8.1 che era già installato. Il problema è che quando lo accendo mi da no bootable device...
<Federico> Non si avvia
<Federico> Come se non ci fosse nessun sistema operativo
<Federico> Qualcuno sa cosa posso fare ?
<Federicoo> Salve ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu da USB, ma quando lo avvio non parte e il computer mi da no bootable device qualcuno sa come risolvere ?
<glpiana> !uefi | Federicoo prova a leggere qui
<ubot-it> Federicoo prova a leggere qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Federicoo> L'ho installato in uefi e avevo disattivato secure boot e avvio rapido windows compreso dopo ho avviato ubuntu in live funzionava e ho seguito l'installazione come nella tua guida
<Federicoo> Sono senza sistema operativo non parte
<glpiana> Federicoo, torna nelle impostazioni del bios e controlla di avere impostato tutto correttamente
<Morena> Buongiorno ho installato ieri ubuntu come unico sistema operativo il mio computer è un acer aspire 5670 con 100 giga di hard disk e 4 giga di ram però ne riconosce solo tre il punto è che per accendersi ci mette tantissimo tempo mentre per spegnersi un nanosecondo sapreste dirmi quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<Morena> ho scaricato gparted ed ho visto che c'è una partizione chiamata /dev/sda1 file system ext4 di 90.16 dove 5.18giga è il sistema operativo, poi un'altra partizione chiamata /dev/sda2 file system extended di 3.00 giga di cui una sottopartizione chiamata/dev/sda5 file system linux-swap sempre di 3.00 giga di cui usati 0
<Morena> potreste aiutarmi per favore?
<Carlin0> a fare cosa Morena ?
<Carlin0> Morena, specifica che cpu ha il pc e magari anche che scheda video
<Morena> la cpu è una intel dual core T2300 da 1.66 Ghz ognuna
<Morena> mentre la scheda video è un ATI Radeon e non mi ricordo più
<Carlin0> e il problema sarebbe che è lento nell'avvio ?
<Morena> da Ubuntu sulle informazioni del computer dice Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<Morena> si lentissimo
<Morena> direi che ci mette 5 minuti
<Carlin0> il processore è scarsino ma 5 minuti sono decisamente troppi
<Morena> che dici provo ad installare una derivata più adatta alle caratteristiche del mio computer?
<Morena> Xubuntu o Lubuntu (ma perché riconosce solo tra giga di ram come faceva xp?)
<Carlin0> sicuramente qualcosa di + leggero sarebbe meglio ...
<Morena> che mi consigli?
<Carlin0> Morena, hai installato la 32 o la 64 ?
<Morena> 32 per forza da xp
<Carlin0> per forza no ...
<Carlin0> quando installi rimane indipendente da xp
<Morena> mi sembrava di aver letto di installare quella da 32
<Morena> io ho eliminato xp
<Carlin0> installa la 64 il tuo processore la supporta
<Morena> ok anche la ram?
<Carlin0> prova xubuntu
<Carlin0> si con la 64 ti riconoscerà tutta la ram
<Morena> ma la 64 di Ubuntu o vado direttamente con Xubuntu
<Carlin0> io andrei su xubuntu ... hai parecchia ram ma la cpu è peggio della mia che ha 7 anni
<Federicoo> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii con legacy parte!! Per chi avesse un Acer aspire v3 572g 76up sappia che ubuntu si installa solo e soltanto in legacy e che windows va distintallato e semmai reinstallato dopo aver installato ubuntu in legacy sennò non si avvia
<Morena> ah okkeeei ricomincio ciao carlino ma cos'è la versione legacy di cui parla Federico
<Carlin0> Morena, non dare retta le cose non sono uguali per tutti
<Carlin0> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<Carlin0> :)
<Morena> ma il mio processore intel core duo T2300 da 1.66 Ghz è un x86?
<Morena> A dopo vado a pranzo ciao
<krabador> buon appetito
<gigirock> Morena, si almeno almeno e' un x86
<gigirock> cosa mangi Morena  ?
<Morena> frullato
<gigirock> lol, gaspaccio ?
<krabador> solo 32 bit per quella CPU
<Morena> quindi ci provo con la 64?
<gigirock> no
<Carlin0> krabador, è un dual core
<krabador> Morena ma leggi?
<Morena> si che leggo
<krabador> solo 32 bit per quella CPU
<Morena> si è dual
<Carlin0> krabador, gli ho detto io di metere la 64
<Carlin0> è un dual core
<Carlin0> poi fate vobis
<krabador> Carlin0: non potrà
<krabador> è ufficialmente a 32
<Morena> o ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione
<gigirock> Morena, 2 2nda che hai detto
<Carlin0> azz vero set di istruzioni 	32-bit
<Morena> non credo che l'ordine di boot nel bios sia importante
<gigirock> Morena, hai dischi esterni ? o collegamenti di rete a dischi ?
<Morena> oppure ricomincio da capo e vediamo che succede
<Morena> no
<andreab> ciao ancora
<krabador> ciao andreab
<andreab> allora, riaggiornamento: passagio da ubuntu 14.04 a 16.04 su lenovo b50-30. audio non va. Alsa e company tutto a posto. l'audio continua a non andare. Invece, dal live l'audio funziona...
<Morena> ma perché poi una volta partito va
<krabador> !ripristino | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> segui questa col supporto di installazione che hai fatto per la prova libe
<krabador> live
<andreab> oook. ma i file e tutto non me li sovrascrive eh?
<krabador> accomodati pure a leggere il link .
<andreab> XD sì l'avevo letto ma si sa mai! riprovo! a dopo, spero di dare buone notizie
<gigirock> Morena, ok confermi che una volta partito il desktop e' 'reattivo' abbastanza per vivere felici ?
<krabador> andreab: se non dovessi avere l'opzione indicata in guida , torna qui dalla live
<andreab> ok ;)
<andreab> ciao ancora
<andreab> krabador non mi da l-opzione
<andreab> a meno di cancellare e reinstallare
<andreab> e tra l-altro mi diceva che c-era un altro sistema operativo che non sarebbe piu partito se avessi continuato con UEFI
<krabador> ed hai uefi?
<andreab> in effetti non so manco cosa sia
<krabador> e ti improvvisi sistemista ?
<andreab> in che senso @mi improvviso sistemista@
<krabador> che maneggi sistemi senza cognizione di causa
<krabador> andreab, stai scrivendo dalla live '
<krabador> ?
<andreab> sto scrivendo dalla live... io non "maneggio sistemi"... avevo solo installato ubuntu su un portatile che avevo preso senza sistema operativo... e fino all-aggiornamento alla 16.04 funzionava tutto bene
<krabador> sisi, apri ilterminale
<andreab> si
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> invio
<krabador> nell'output hai un link
<andreab> si
<krabador> incolla (solo lui) qui
<andreab> https://ptpb.pw/5-ae
<krabador> andreab, nell'installer , quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro" , selezioni /dev/sda6 come root, clicchi in basso a sinistra su "modifica" o "change" se è in inglese, imposti "usa come " ---> file system ext4 con journaling , "punto di mount"  --->  / , ti assicuri che la casella della formattazione NON SIA SPUNTATA e vai avanti
<andreab> ok, ci provo
<andreab> la dimensione della partizione non la tocco giusto_
<krabador> andreab, non prendere iniziativa
<andreab> ok capo hahah. installo
<andreab> a dopo
<krabador> andreab, verifica una volta in piu' , che la casella di formattazione non sia spuntata
<gigirock> Morena, r u there ?
<andreab> ciao
<andreab> krabador, mi ha detto: l'installazione del pacchetto grub-efi-amd64-signed in /target/ non è riuscita... senza il boot loeader grub il sistema installato non si avvierà--- e s'è bloccato tutto
<krabador> andreab, riavvia la macchina , entra in bios, verifica la presenza e l'impostazione di uefi, tra cui la voce secure boot
<andreab> e poi faccio ripartire l'installazione di nuovo come prima?
<krabador> te le tieni per te , le cose che scopri in bios?
<Andreab> Allora... Sotto boot devo metterr boot mode uefi e boot priority uefi?
<krabador> " verifica la presenza e l'impostazione di uefi, tra cui la voce secure boot "
<krabador> riporta cosa hai trovato
<Andreab> Nel bios io ho info config sexurity e poi boot
<Andreab> Sotto boot ho boot mode boot priority usb boot pxe boot to lan
<Andreab> In boot mode ho legacy e uefi (attualmente legacy)
<Andreab> In boot priority uefi first e legacy first e ora ho legacy
<krabador> non l'hai mai toccata questa impostazione ?
<Andreab> Mai!
<krabador> Andreab, allora fa ripartire l'installazione , fai esattamente come prima, ed il bootloader, nel menu a tendina, della finestra in cui selezioni la partizioone, lo imposti su /dev/sda
<krabador> Andreab, allora fa ripartire l'installazione , fai esattamente come prima, ed il bootloader, nel menu a tendina, della finestra in cui selezioni la partizioone, lo imposti su /dev/sda
<krabador> giochi a nascondino ?
<Andreab> Eh?
<Andreab> Sarà la connessione caccosa del cell
<Andreab> Krabador rieccomi scusa
<Andreab> Sta ancora caricando...
<krabador> Andreab, hai questa, come connessione ad internet?
<Andreab> Questa...?
<Andreab> Allora, avviando da dvd l installazione mi apre finestra che dice che ubuntu ha manifestato un erorre interno
<Andreab> Prima ancora di iniziare tutto eh
<Andreab> Qua non va piu na fava
<Andreab> Mmmm
<krabador> Andreab, datti una calmata, non è un call center, gli utenti di questo canale, nel frattempo fanno altro
<krabador> Andreab, fa ripartire ulteriormente il supporto di installazione , e se hai l'errore,riportalo qui con precisione
<krabador> tramite una foto sarebbe l'ideale
<krabador> !image | Andreab
<ubot-it> Andreab: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Andreab> Mo sembra che il dvd faccia partire l installazione... Mi ridici l ultima cosa che dovevo provare? L ho crcata pure sul log della chat ma non c è
<krabador> <krabador> Andreab, allora fa ripartire l'installazione , fai esattamente come prima, ed il bootloader, nel menu a tendina, della finestra in cui selezioni la partizioone, lo imposti su /dev/sda
<Andreab> Ok grazie provo
<Andreab> Krabador anche prima era già col bootloader su sda.. ho riprovato ancora e mi si blocca sempre sukl installazione del grub
<krabador> hai messaggi di errore ?
<Andreab> Si ma non so come condividerli... Visto che sono sul cell ora .. faccio na foto?
<alebiro> ho un problema con l' avanzamento di versione, mi si è bloccata e nonriesco più a tornare indietro
<Andreab> Come era il sito dove caricare foto?
<krabador> !image | alebiro
<ubot-it> alebiro: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> alebiro, se s'è bloccato il processo di avanzamento, ti conviene fare il ripristino del sistema
<krabador> !ripristino | alebiro
<ubot-it> alebiro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<alebiro> grazie ora provo
<Andreab> Krabador http://prntscr.com/c0955s
<Andreab> http://prntscr.com/c096cb
<Andreab> http://prntscr.com/c096tm
<Andreab> http://prntscr.com/c0978s
<superpatrick> salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | superpatrick
<ubot-it> superpatrick: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<superpatrick> premetto che sono nuovo in ambiente linux ed avrei un problema con la wifi del portatile
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<superpatrick> più facile del previsto ;-) ho appena installato la 16.04lts sul portatile e la wifi non funziona
<akis24> superpatrick: hai provato da network manager a vedere se viene vista la rete wifi ?
<superpatrick> sull'icona in alto a dx viene visualizzata solo la connessione eth
<akis24> superpatrick: apri il terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<akis24> superpatrick: fatto ?
<superpatrick> si, e dice; impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock ecc.ecc.
<akis24> superpatrick: chiudi il software center o cosa altro avevi aperto prima
<akis24> superpatrick: e poi ridai il comando che ti ho scritto
<superpatrick> ho visto che sta effettuando un aggiornamento del SO forse è per quello?
<akis24> superpatrick: allora lascia che finisca prima
<cristian_c> eh, qualcosa era a0er
<cristian_c> aperto
<akis24> superpatrick: quando finisce di aggiornare puoi chiuderlo non prima che poi cominciano i guai ..
<superpatrick> kiuso e riprovato, stesso messaggio... credete sia meglio riavviare?
<akis24> superpatrick: ridaglie aveva finito o no ?
<superpatrick> si
<akis24> superpatrick: riavvia e rientra qui
<superpatrick> ok
<superpatrick> arieccomi
<superpatrick> dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<akis24> superpatrick: apri il terminale e dai il comando che il sistema ha suggerito
<superpatrick> ok kiede di disabilitare il secur boot
<superpatrick> confermo?
<akis24> superpatrick: si se lo chiede
<superpatrick> ok dovrebbe aver terminato
<akis24> superpatrick: da terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<superpatrick> fatto, pakketti scaricati
<akis24> superpatrick:  iwconfig | pastebinit  e metti in canale il link che restituisce
<superpatrick> lo        no wireless extensions.
<superpatrick> enp14s0   no wireless extensions.
<superpatrick> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<akis24> superpatrick: attento a non incollare in canale oltre le 4 righe il bot ti mette fuori ..
<superpatrick> ok grazie
<akis24> superpatrick:  rfkill list | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21774724/
<akis24> superpatrick:  sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21775060/
<superpatrick> da quello che leggo la periferica dovrebbe esserci
<akis24> superpatrick: hai provato dal menu delle impostazioni ad aprire " driver aggiuntivi " e vedere se trova driver adatti
<akis24> ?
<superpatrick> gia fatto, ma non ho molte scelte
<akis24> superpatrick: dettagli meglio su dicci che trova
<akis24> superpatrick: oppure posta uno screen  e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image | superpatrick
<ubot-it> superpatrick: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<superpatrick> in uso broaccom  802.11 linux sta wireless bcmwl-kernel-source
<superpatrick> http://prntscr.com/c0a5zz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> superpatrick: hai 16.04?
<superpatrick> si
<cristian_c> superpatrick: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21776320/
<cristian_c> https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1989538
<superpatrick> in franzoso?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: hai fatto un avanzamento o un'installazione pulita?
<superpatrick> avevo sopra win 8.1 ho formattato e installato ubuntu, cosa consigli? provare con una nuova installazione o tornare alla 14.10??
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ma hai installato 14.10 o 16.04?
<superpatrick> 16.04
<cristian_c> quindi da iso 16.04
<superpatrick> si
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> !paste | superpatrick
<ubot-it> superpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21778069/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21778386/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: e perché mai hai attivato i repository proposed?
<superpatrick> questa è una domanda!!! si attiva in fasse di installazione?
<cristian_c> è una domanda
<cristian_c> e no, non si attivano in fase d'instappazione
<cristian_c> almeno non da soli
<superpatrick> mmmm.... forse ho spippolato e fatto qualke zzata...
<cristian_c> superpatrick: quando li hai attivati?
<superpatrick> non so neanche da dove si atttivino
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo software-properties-gtk
<superpatrick> ok
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ultim tab in alto a destra
<cristian_c> vicino a driver aggiuntivi
<superpatrick> ok grazie, lo tolgo immediatamente
<cristian_c> poi chiudi, ricarichi
<cristian_c> superpatrick: quindi, di nuovo. sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21779948/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e aspetta
<superpatrick> ok in attesa
<cristian_c> fin quando non verrà reatituito un link
<cristian_c> che incollerai qui
<PANDREA87> Buonasera
<PANDREA87> permesso?
<akis24> avantiii
<akis24> !ciao | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PANDREA87> posso chiedere una cosa a tutta la comunità?
<PANDREA87> grazie cmq
<akis24> !chiedi | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> PANDREA87: ricorda solo che siamo nel canale di supporto a ubuntu quindi domande attinenti
<PANDREA87> Ho un problema con il SOFTWARE CENTER il quale non installa più applicazioni come prima
<cristian_c> 'come prima' <-prima di cosa?
<akis24> PANDREA87: installa synaptic e vivi felice il software center ha qualche problema di giovinezza ancora
<PANDREA87> mi esce "installazione in corso" per molto tempo anche con i programmi piu leggeri.... CMQ prima che non funzionasse più ovvero qualche giorno fa. credo però di avere la colpa di aver modificato qualcosa all'interno delle impostazioni
<PANDREA87> ok akis
<akis24> PANDREA87: sudo apt install synaptic  .. se tocchi le impostazioni devi sapere cosa tocchi eh ..
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: per cortesia, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: e digita: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> e  vai con dio
<akis24> perfetto ole'
<cristian_c> superpatrick: tutto bene?
<PANDREA87> ok ok !
<PANDREA87> adesso apro il terminale che è una cosa assolutamente nuova per me
<akis24> non aver paura ..
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: ti ci dovrai abituare, nell'ottica di un'installazione linux
<PANDREA87> certo è molto complesso ma interessante
<PANDREA87> cmq
<PANDREA87> akis24 mi aveva scritto cosa digitare...... io digitavo più o meno la stessa cosa ma poi mi parlava di dipendenze non soddisfatte! :O
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: ubuntu, nonostante sia focalizzata su un utilizzo a interfaccia grafica, come tutte le diatro linux
<akis24> PANDREA87: aprilo intanto il terminale e dai il comando scritto da cristian_c
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: richiede uno sforzo di adattamento diverso, che può prevedere un uso massiccio del terminake
<krabador> e per favore, non farlo innervosire, sia il terminale, sia cristian_c
<PANDREA87> sorry rimandatemi le stringhe per cortesia
<PANDREA87> che ho aggiornato la pagina e sono uscito :)
<PANDREA87> certo krabador!
<PANDREA87> scriverò il meno possibile allora
<akis24>  <cristian_c> PANDREA87: e digita: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<PANDREA87> ok .... ma parla di dipendenze non soddisfatte e di provare una certa -f
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: non inizi molto bene... ;)
<krabador> PANDREA87, sudo apt-get -yf install
<PANDREA87> probabilmente dovute alla recente installazione di kompozer
<krabador> PANDREA87, da ppa ?
<krabador> PANDREA87, hai 16.04  ?
<PANDREA87> ho l'ultima versione sì
<PANDREA87> ma ppa mi suona non familiiare
<krabador> PANDREA87, se ne hai messo uno o piu', loro sono già in intimità con te
<krabador> !pastebin | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PANDREA87> va bene dopo il comando ora kompozer sta per essere rimosso,,,,,,,,
<krabador> vai in questo sito,ed incolla tutto quello che fa il comando che ti è stato dato
<krabador> PANDREA87, sempre per favore, e se puoi, entro domani
<PANDREA87> quale sito mr krabador
<krabador> PANDREA87, esattamente 4 linee fa, leggi
<krabador> PANDREA87, dillo prima, se hai difficoltà a leggere
<PANDREA87> ho fatto ok
<PANDREA87> ora c'è un mio paste in rete ;)
<krabador> bene, incolla il link del pastebin
<PANDREA87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21783050/
<krabador> PANDREA87, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<PANDREA87> tuuto quanto?
<PANDREA87> domanda stupida? ahah
<krabador> PANDREA87, fa sport, se ti pesa incollarlo tutto
<krabador> sempre entro domani
<krabador> e dell'output che hai , incolla SOLO il link
<PANDREA87> ora e chiaramente uscitoa una serie di dati quale ti interessa
<PANDREA87> ?
<krabador> PANDREA87, ti hanno insegnato a leggere, e ad interpretare sufficientemente il significato di quello che leggi ?
<PANDREA87> ma non mi hanno insegnato dove e il link e nemmeno precisamente quale sia l'output
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ho i privati disattivati, per favore scrivi in canale
<PANDREA87> sorry la mia ignoranza completa in materia
<krabador> PANDREA87, se non sai cos'è un link , usa un tablet, è molto piu' facile.
<PANDREA87> https://ptpb.pw/ZRLx
<krabador> bravo PANDREA87
<PANDREA87> dove ti porta questo link?
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> PANDREA87, e fa la stessa cosa
<PANDREA87> ook
<PANDREA87> https://ptpb.pw/bVKB
<krabador> PANDREA87, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> PANDREA87, stessa cosa.
<PANDREA87> https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<PANDREA87> cosa e un ptpb??? :O
<krabador> PANDREA87, uno strumento come pastebin
<krabador> PANDREA87, il sistema al momento è a posto
<PANDREA87> krabador praticamente hai avuto modo di controllare se c'è qlcs di strano nelle impostazioni del software center?
<PANDREA87> l'ultimo aggiornamento era alle 9 di questa mattina
<PANDREA87> domanda errata
<krabador> PANDREA87, al momento il sistema è aggiornato
<PANDREA87> krabador la domanda giusta è: cosa adesso devo fare?
<krabador> PANDREA87, ubuntu-software, è di nuova introduzione, ed è in via di assestamento
<krabador> nel senso che lo aggiornano spesso , quando correggono bug
<krabador> che stanno purtroppo verificandosi
<PANDREA87> allora come installare synaptic ti chiedo solo questo
<PANDREA87> poi vi lascerò
<krabador> PANDREA87, usa sudo apt-get install pacchetto, per installare roba, dal terminale, dove ovviamnente "pacchetto" è il nome del software che devi installare
<krabador> PANDREA87, oppure, esatto, usi synaptic
<krabador> che non ha mai deluso nessuno.
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install synaptic | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> PANDREA87, ed incolla ovviamente il link
<PANDREA87> ups ho scritto prima che mi dicessi sudo apt-get install  synaptic e basta!!!
<PANDREA87> https://ptpb.pw/bwvg
<krabador> PANDREA87, beh, se hai dato il primo , ed ha fatto il suo lavoro
<krabador> quello che ti ho dato io non serve
<krabador> PANDREA87, perfetto , hai synaptic
<krabador> ti ci puoi tranquillamente appoggiare
<krabador> è molto efficace, come software
<PANDREA87> non ti chiederò logicamente come funziona ahah
<krabador> PANDREA87, è facile da usare
<PANDREA87> però colgo l'occasione per chiedere una cosa fuoori luogo
<PANDREA87> esiste una alternativa freeware a kompoer?
<PANDREA87> z
<PANDREA87> una alternativa ubuntu intendo
<PANDREA87> gnu intendo
<PANDREA87> :)))
<cristian_c> !programmi | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: per tutto il resto, cerca nei repository ufficiali, possibilmente
<cristian_c> ti eviterai un sacco di possibik
<cristian_c> di possibili problemi
<PANDREA87> cristian_C
<PANDREA87> ringrazio te e krabador e akis24 e tutti
<krabador> PANDREA87, netbeans
<cristian_c> PANDREA87: enjoy, buona serata
<krabador> bluefish
<krabador> ce ne sono diversi
<PANDREA87> se qualcuno gioca a scacchi 1 e4 :P
<PANDREA87> ciao comunità mi ha fatto molto piacere parlare con voi
<krabador> PANDREA87, torna a trovarci
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat è il canale di chat generica
<krabador> per parlare di tutt o
<PANDREA87> spero di approfondire le mie conoscenze in materia ubuntu
<PANDREA87> buonasera!
<krabador> ciao
<superpatrick> cristian dal terminale ancora niente, non eanomalo tutto questo tempo?
<krabador> e per quale comando ?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sì, è passato un bel po'
<cristian_c> forse un po' troppo
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ma avevi mai fatto aggiornamenti di sistema su 16.04?
<superpatrick> solitamente è veloce
<superpatrick> solo gli aggiornamenti automatici
<cristian_c> e allora è strano
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ctrl+c
<superpatrick> il pc è stato installato venerdi
<cristian_c> superpatrick: dopodiché: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> e incolli il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | superpatrick
<ubot-it> superpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21789655/
<superpatrick> procedo con si?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sì, ecco cosa mancava
<cristian_c> mancava la conferma
<cristian_c> con un sì, ecco perché si era piantato e aspettava
<superpatrick> ok sta lavorando
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21789994/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: adesso
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-ger remove --purge -y dkms | pastebinit
<superpatrick> apt-ger?
<cristian_c> apt-get
<cristian_c> sorry
<superpatrick> ok fatto
<cristian_c> posta il link
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21790497/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-get autoclean | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21790771/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo apt-get install -y bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<krabador> superpatrick, già che ci sei , manda anche lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791330/
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791513/
<cristian_c> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version (6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8).
<cristian_c> strano, perché te l'avevo fatto purgare prima
<superpatrick> proviamo a purgarlo di nuovo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo modprobe -v wl | pastebinit
<superpatrick> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21791838/
<cristian_c> superpatrick: beh, giusto: sudo apt-get install -y dkms | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21792085/
<cristian_c> dkms is already the newest version (2.2.0.3-2ubuntu11.1).
<cristian_c> il bello è che pure questo te l'avevo fatto rimuovere , poco fa
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo modprobe -r wl
<superpatrick> possibile dipenda dagli aggiornamenti automatici?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo modprobe -r wl | pastevinit
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo modprobe -r wl | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r wl | pastebinit
<krabador> bene.
<superpatrick> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> superpatrick, quele di questi ?
<superpatrick> entrambe "dpkg e sudo"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bene
<superpatrick> se lo dici tu ;-)
<cristian_c> superpatrick: sudo modprobe -v wl | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21792983/
<cristian_c> non da errori
<superpatrick> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<krabador> superpatrick, come sta messo uefi,nella tua macchina ?
<superpatrick> nel bios è abilitato
<superpatrick> almeno se e quello che credo io
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760075/cant-view-wifi-networks-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21793814/
<krabador> superpatrick, ed il primo ?
<krabador> superpatrick, rfkill list | pastebinit
<superpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21794240/
<krabador> superpatrick, riavvia, e torna qui
<superpatrick> ok chiudo e disconnetto x qualke minuto se ci siete ci bekkiamo più tardi
<superpatrick> intanto grazie per il tempo dedicato
<ciprea> Buonasera a tutti e grazie in anticipo a chi riuscirà a darmi una mano. Scrivo per conto del mio ragazzo: stava aggiornando la sua versione LTS di ubuntu 16.04 a non so bene cosa, non ho visto che tipo di richiesta per aggiornamento gli sia comparsa. Il problema è che dopo svariate ore il computer era bloccato. Quindi lui lo ha "brutalmente" spento
<ciprea>  e riacceso. E nel riaccenderlo è un casino di dati ed è addirittura anche impossibile accedere al bios. Ha fatto un pastrocchio irreversibile?
<krabador> !ripristino | ciprea
<ubot-it> ciprea: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ciprea> ora guardo, grazie infinite intanto
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione, correttamente funzionante,di 16.04
<krabador> o della stessa versione che stava usando
<ciprea> Grazie, siete meravigliosi
<krabador> di niente.
<ciprea> ultima cosa: mi sono accorta che il dvd di installazione è di ubuntu 14.04 lts. Il mio ragazzo aveva quello installato sul pc. La procedura è la stessa indicata dal wiki?
<krabador> si
<superpatrick> eccoci...
<superpatrick> cristian che si fa? formatto di nuovo tutto e installo la versione 14
<krabador> ciprea, ho messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente qui in canale, c'è qui apposta
<ciprea> grazie mille allora, pensavo di intasare troppo qui. Purtroppo il pc non reagisce... compaiono una serie di avvisi come se fosse terminale, ma inutilizzabile, l'ultimo dei quali dice "Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen". L'unico comando che accetta è ctrl alt canc :(
<krabador> ciprea, e tutto questo , provando a mandare il dvd di 14.04 ?
<ciprea> si :(
<ciprea> non ho visto che cavolo abbia combinato, so solo che ha bloccato un avanzamento
<krabador> ciprea, indica cpu e scheda video (modelli precisi) , quantitativo di ram
<krabador> se notebook, modello preciso , se c'è uefi, e com'è settato.
<krabador> quel dvd è stato usato tranquillamente per la preecdente installazione ?
<ciprea> si è stato usato senza problemi, ho installato per due volte: anche sul pc di una mia amica
<ciprea> cmq allora il pc è un asus X54H la scheda video è radeon graphics hd 6470m di 1 gb
<ciprea> è un i3
<ciprea> quantitativo di ram non lo so cavoli
<krabador> ciprea, puoi dirmi se c'è uefi e com'è settato ?
<ciprea> non so bene cosa sia ma leggo che è stato usato a partire windows 8... in questo pc c'era windows 7
<ciprea> perdonami, ma le mie conoscenze sono davvero base (il mio ragazo peggio! :D )
<krabador> ciprea, sotto il portatile, c'è un etichetta che riporta il modello completo ?
<ciprea> ok ti scrivo quel che leggo
<ciprea> model: x54h
<ciprea> MB ver : k54ly
<ciprea> id: 4k
<f843d0> ciprea: è un ASUS, a sentimento?
<ciprea> oddio non te lo avevo scritto, si è un asus
<krabador> ciprea, allora, hai questa , in avvio del dvd http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png ?
<ciprea> no, il dvd non parte proprio
<krabador> ciprea, qual'è la prima cosa che fa, appena accendi la macchina, all'accesso al dvd ?
<ciprea> nulla, il lettore fa i suoi rumori ma fa esattamente la stessa cosa che faceva senza dvd... compaiono una serie di avvisi simil-terminale e basta... non riuscendo neppure ad entrare nel bios
<krabador> ciprea, fa una foto e postala qui
<krabador> !image | ciprea
<ubot-it> ciprea: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciprea> http://prnt.sc/c0d1i8 ecco qua
<krabador> ciprea, non è il boot del dvd, ma del sistema di cui non è andato a buon fine l'aggiornamento
<ciprea> immaginavo, purtroppo fa solo questo cavoli
<krabador> ciprea, premi f8 all'accensione del pc, vedi se appare il menu di boot
<krabador> ciprea, selezioni il dvd , e dimmi cosa fa
<ciprea> vediamo
<ciprea> provato due volte... nulla. con f8 ottengo la stessa schermata che ti ho inviato. Ma cavoliii! Mi spiace che sembrerebbe tutto inutile
<krabador> ciprea, se appare il menu di boot della macchina, con la lista delle periferiche, selezioni il dvd, ed hai quello, semplicemente non parte
<krabador> o per una questione di dvd, o di lettore
<krabador> ciprea, hai una pendrive a disposizione ed un sistema operativo per poter fare la usb di ubuntu?
<ciprea> no, qua pendrive non ne ho... posso provare a vedere se dal mio pc riesco a masterizzare un nuovo dvd, questo posso farlo
<krabador> !iso | ciprea
<ubot-it> ciprea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> masterizzalo come dice la guida,
<ciprea> sisi, lo faccio di nuovo
<krabador> hai la iso ?
<ciprea> la devo riscaricare
<krabador> puoi scaricare 14.04.4 o 16.04.1 per la procedura di ripristino
<ciprea> lui aveva la 14.04 lts
<ciprea> va bene anche la successiva?
<krabador> si
<ciprea> (mi conferma LUI che stava facendo l'aggiornamento alla 16)
<krabador> con la successiva alla fine della procedura avresti 16.04
<ciprea> ok, vediamo allora
<superpatrick> pc riavviato che si fa?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: come va?
<cristian_c> hai provato senza wth?
<cristian_c> senza eth
<superpatrick> provo subito
<superpatrick> se tolgo il cavo niente da fare
<cristian_c> superpatrick: secure boot è disattivato?
<superpatrick> da bios?
<cristian_c> sì
<superpatrick> riavvio e ti do conferma
<superpatrick> se disabilito il secur boot si blocca in fase di avvio
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe farlo
<superpatrick> bah!!! a questo punto vorrei provare a reinstallare tutto da capo domani
<superpatrick> riprovo con la 16.04 altrimenti provo con la 14
<superpatrick> ke suggerisci?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: ma se reinstalli tutto
<cristian_c> superpatrick: quantomeno fallo con secure boot disattivato
<superpatrick> l'opzione di trova sul menu iniziale dell'installazione di ubuntu giusto?
<cristian_c> superpatrick: perché lui, tra le varie cose, potrebbe contribuire al mancato caricamento del driver wl
<cristian_c> superpatrick: nain
<cristian_c> superpatrick: disattivi secure boot dal bios
<cristian_c> e mandi la live della 16.04
<cristian_c> *nein
<superpatrick> ok farò questo tentativo e vi aggiorno in chat
<superpatrick> ancora grazie del supporto e tempo dedicato
<cristian_c> sempre meglio disattivare secure boot, a prescindere
<krabador> ma figurati
<cristian_c> per evitare pippe del genre
<superpatrick> ok
<ciprea> ciao! Rieccomi. Ho masterizzato l'iso di ubuntu 16.04 lts, ho inserito il cd sul pc del mio ragazzo ma siamo come prima...
<ciprea> forse lo ha davvero danneggiato
<krabador> ciprea, se non parte un dvd correttamente masterizzato, è un problema di lettore
<krabador> ciprea, provalo nella macchina in cui l'hai masterizzato
<ciprea> aspetta
<ciprea> siamo riusciti a far qualcosa, credo si sia aperto il terminale, nel senso, finalmente possiamo scrivere
<ciprea> da terminale che comando inserisco per far partire il dvd?
<ciprea> (cmq è tutto molto strano!)
<Charasia88> Aiuto x favore
<krabador> ciprea, non devi inserire niente
<krabador> per far partire il dvd
<Charasia88> Sono con il cellulare, il mio pc ha richiesto l installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 ho fatto partire ma ora è tutto bloccato ho una schermata nera con un trattino in alto che lampeggia
<krabador> ciprea, il dvd parte se la macchina è configurata a far partire il dvd come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> ciprea, e lo puoi fare con il menu rapido di boot, premendo un tasto f
<krabador> ciprea, che se non mi sbaglio hai fatto prima, con f8
<krabador> oppure impostando il dvd in bios
<krabador> Charasia88, precisa cosa hai fatto , fino a prima del blocco
<Charasia88> Nulla stava caricando dei file da installare
<krabador> Charasia88, è partito l'installer?
<krabador> hai seguito la guida di installazione ?
<krabador> Charasia88,in pc che ha che hardware ?
<Charasia88> Si è andato avanti un'ora, poi mi ha chiesto di accettare la licenza e dopo si è bloccato
<krabador> licenza?
<Charasia88> In che senso che hardware
<krabador> Charasia88, in un senso solo.
<Charasia88> Mi chiedeva di accettare l installazione di certi pacchetti nn so dirvi, era tutto nel terminale
<Charasia88> Scusa ma sono ignorante in materia
<krabador> Charasia88, ma la procedura di installazione è andata a buon fine?
<Charasia88> Era a metà
<Charasia88> Stava scaricando dei pacchetti
<krabador> Charasia88, ok l'ignoranza, ma, il fatto che non abbia finito la procedura di installazione, poteva essere un buon segno?
<Charasia88> So perfettamente che nn è un buon segno altrimenti nn sarei qui a chiedere aiuto
<krabador> Charasia88, fa ripartire la procedura di installazione, ed assicurati che finisca.
<Charasia88> Ok ora sembra spento ma il tasto di accensione è acceso
<krabador> se ci sono problemi , torna qui a chieder.
<Charasia88> Ho detto che è bloccato nella schermata nera
<krabador> hai detto tante cose, e schermata nera significa tante cose.
<krabador> Charasia88, riesci ad accedere al bios, di questa macchina
<krabador>  
<krabador> ?
<Charasia88> Schermo nero, vuoto, come spento
<Charasia88> Nn so come si fa
<krabador> Charasia88, è un notebook ?
<Charasia88> Si
<krabador> leggi il manuale, te lo spiega.
<Charasia88> Dovrei riavviare il pc
<krabador> beh,  diciamo che qualsiasi strategia, adesso, inizia con il riavvio...
<krabador> <krabador> Charasia88, fa ripartire la procedura di installazione, ed assicurati che finisca.
<krabador> <krabador> Charasia88, riesci ad accedere al bios, di questa macchina
<Charasia88> Dai nn trattarmi da deficiente già sono in difficoltà di mio che nn ci capisco un tubo :(
<krabador> Charasia88, non ti sto trattando in nessun modo particolare, ti sto solo chiedendo di riavviare, per far ripartire l'installer
<Charasia88> Ho riavviato c'e una schermata nera che mi dice
<Charasia88> Softreset failed
<krabador> Charasia88, hai dvd o pendrive?
<Charasia88> Si
<krabador> Charasia88, se questi messaggi di errore avvengono prima che la macchina provi a far partire qualcosa, è un problema hardware, che dovrai trattare con personale specializzato
<krabador> descrivi con estrema precisione cosa fa la macchina quando premi il pulsante d'accensione, finquando non si blocca
<krabador> fa una foto del messaggio di errore al blocco e postalo qui
<krabador> !image | Charasia88
<ubot-it> Charasia88: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Charasia88> Ok aspetta il pc è ripartito sono sulla scrivania ora
<Charasia88> Come se nn fosse successo nulla credo
<Charasia88> Devo far ripartire l installazione?
<krabador> dimmelo tu
<krabador> entra qui da li
<Charasia88> Ti dico subito che il pad e l audio nn vanno cominciamo bene e nn mi da nemmeno il wifi
<krabador> il wireless puo' non andare subito, se hai una broadcom
<Charasia88> Nn mi posso connettere dal pc
<krabador> hai un cavo lan ?
<Charasia88> Nn c'è proprio il simbolo
<krabador> hai un cavo lan ?
<krabador> Charasia88, fai una foto dello schermo per favore?
<Charasia88> Nn ho il modem qui è in un'altra stanza
<krabador> Charasia88, se fosse necessario, non ti ci sposteresti ?
<Charasia88> No se chi ha il modem in camera dorme
<krabador> fa una foto dello schermo, e postala
<krabador> !image | Charasia88
<ubot-it> Charasia88: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Charasia88> http://prntscr.com/c0en8p
<krabador> chrome audacity e vlc da quant'è che ce li hai ?
<Charasia88> Da sempre
<krabador> "il mio pc ha richiesto l installazione di Ubuntu 16.04" ---> aggiornamento ?
<Charasia88> Si
<Charasia88> Avevo la 14.04
<krabador> !ripristino | Charasia88
<ubot-it> Charasia88: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione di 16.04
<Charasia88> Niente domani vedrò come fare
<krabador> il salto a versione successiva puo' dare problemi anche se termina a buon fine, il fatto che non abbia terminato, è tutto dire.
<Charasia88> Ok
<ubu11> dopo aver effettuato l'avanzamento distribuzione da 14.04lts a 16.04lts l'avvio è diventato lentissimo.Cosa posso fare?Grazie
<krabador> ubu11, quanta ram, che cpu c'è in questo pc ?
<ubu11> un netbook 1 gb ram
<krabador> "14.04lts a 16.04lts" ---> di cosa ?
<ubu11> ubuntu
<krabador> allora sei fuori a prescindere.
<krabador> ubuntu non va bene per netbook
<krabador> lubuntu è per netbook.
<krabador> !lubuntu | ubu11
<ubot-it> ubu11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<ubu11> ma come mai prima,con ubuntu 14.04lts,non era così lento?
<ciprea> krabador, volevo ringraziarti. Sono riuscita! Non so bene come ma da terminale son riuscita a recuperare i pacchetti che il blocco del pc non aveva installato. Non è servito neanche il cd! Ora funziona e la 16.04 è decisamente più nitida e l'audio va da paura!
<krabador> ciprea, molto bene, enjoy,
<krabador> ubu11, era sicuramente molto piu' lento di lubuntu 14.04. 2 anni nello sviluppo linux, non sono pochi, ci sono stati passi avanti nel kernel, e modifiche nel sistema. un netbook , prevalentemente per la presenza di poca ram, sta candidandosi ad essere fuori prerequisiti minimi
<ubu11> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-02
<Tork> Buongiorno, ho un problema riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu su un computer la cui scheda madre è del 2006. Ho provato con usb e dvd ma dopo un pò che carica e mi fa vedere la schermata di caricamento di ubuntu si blocca. Da cosa è dovuto? Mi potete aiutare? Grazie?
<akis24> Tork: che tipo di pc ?
<Tork> cioè la marca della scheda madre?
<akis24> Tork: processore ? ram ? scheda video ?
<Tork> asp
<Tork> come posso vedere senza riavviare il pc?
<akis24> Tork: e che versione di ubuntu stai provando su quel pc ?
<Tork> ora ho windows 7 e provo la versione ultima
<akis24> Tork: se usi winz di solito sul pannello di controllo → sistema dovrebbe darti qualche risposta
<Tork> ok
<Tork> ram 4 GB precessore intel core 2 cpu 6400
<Tork> 64 bit
<akis24> Tork: potresti provare ad avviare la live di ubuntu scegliendo con f6 l'opzione nomodeset e poi provare l'avvio
<Tork> ok provo subito
<akis24> Tork: sono tante le variabili in gioco è difficile risponderti cosi ..
<Tork> tramite il dvd?
<akis24> Tork: da dvd o usb è la stessa cosa
<Tork> ok
<Tork> provo a dp se ci sei
<akis24> ciao
<Tork> Ciao
<Tork> Ho provato ad avviare la live ma dopo un pò che carica niente
<Tork> si pianta
<Tork> il lettore dvd va senza lampeggiare
<Tork> anche la luce del box non lampreggia
<Tork> in poche parole solo quella verde del power
<akis24> Tork: controllata integrita' del file scaricato ?
<Tork> ok
<Tork> se da errore ripeto il dowload?
<akis24> !md5sum | tork
<ubot-it> tork: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> Tork:  se ottieni mdsum errato devi riscaricare ovvio
<Tork> ok procedo
<Tork> sto procedendo direttamento al download della versione ultima
<Tork> xenial xerus
<akis24> Tork: visto comunque il tipo di pc ti consiglierei xubuntu  ... ubuntu unity è piuttosto esigente anche in rapporto alla scheda video di cui non sappiamo nulla
<Tork> scheda video so che è recente e nuova
<Tork> comq scarico xubuntu
<Tork> può darsi che sia la scheda madre troppo vecchia
<Tork> il sistema indica 2006 quando entro nel bios
<Tork> quale versione di di xubuntu?
<akis24> 16.04 xenial
<Tork> scheda video geforce gt 730
<akis24> Tork: bene dovrebbe girarci qualsiasi versione
<Andreab> Ciao... Problema installazione ubuntu 16. Si blocca al momento di installare il grub e dice che il sistema non partirà. Pc lenovo b50-30
<Tork> quindi metto lo stesso xununtu
<akis24> Tork: prova la versione che preferisci tu
<Tork> ok
<Flandr> Stavo installando ubuntu 16.04 su 14.04. improvvisamente il processo si è bloccato con un messaggio:
<akis24> Flandr: dacci qualche dettaglio che messaggio ? e che intendi per installare la 16.04 sulla 14.04 ?
<Flandr> (ok) show Plymouth power off Screen. Plymouth-poweroff.service.  (ok) stopped Thermal Daemon service. (ok) Stopped target Basic system. E tanti altri messaggi nello schermo. Quando accendo il computer non compare nulla. Come fare per risolvere questo problema?
<akis24> Flandr: sono due domande e meritano due risposte .. alla seconda non hai risposto ancora
<Franceschina> Flandr: ma hai problemi di connessione?
<Andreab> Ragazzi, qualcuno sa se sia possibile da una live recuperare i dati del disco fisso della partizione dati?
<glpiana> Andreab, è possibile. basta montare il disco e ricopiare i dati su altro supporto
<Flandr> Non ho problemi di connessione
<Andreab> Glpiana ma non vedo l unità
<glpiana> Andreab, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Andreab
<ubot-it> Andreab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andreab> Un attimo che torno
<andreab> rieccomi
<andreab> ora sono su pc... mi dicevi?
<andreab> cioè io non vedo l'unità qua su dove ho salvati i file dati
<glpiana> andreab, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreab> ma dove lo metto il comando paste
<glpiana> andreab, ma che comando paste? ti go detto di scrivere in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<andreab> si ho scritto
<glpiana> andreab, apparirà un output nel terminale
<andreab> fatto
<glpiana> copialo sul sito pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21869346/
<glpiana> andreab, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<andreab> fatto
<glpiana> andreab, poi scrivi: sudo nautilus (se hai ubuntu, sostituisci con altro file manager se hai altre versioni) e vai in /mnt, dove troverai i tuoi dati in sottodirectory di /mnt/home
<andreab> mi dice che non ho i permessi di accedere quando faccio l'incolla
<andreab> ok fatto ho cambiato i permessi
<andreab> glpiana tu mi sai anche aiutare per il problema dell'installazione di ubuntu che si blocca al grub?
<Dario85> Buongiorno a tutti....sono un utante non molto esperto ma utilizzo ubunto sul mio portatile perle funzioni base da più di un anno..
<Dario85> ieri ho ricevuto l'avviso dell'aggiornamento alla nuova versione,ho accettato e quando sono andato a controllare i progressi ho trovato il pc spento...l'ho riacceso e adesso mi rimane una schermata nera con un trattino bianco lampeggiante a circa metà schermo sulla sinistra...
<Dario85> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire come risolvere il problema?
<Dario85> grazie mille
<Dario85> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fvxJlFEPTlOlPtnaiAWy?signature=ef9108b9a35ce26d66d2f302270de79d508f430a485d0468beb90bf8d06e04ae&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAxMzEyNDN9
<Dario85> questa è l'unica schermata che mi appare
<Dario85> c'è qualcuno per favore??
<glpiana> Dario85, a quella schermata premi ctrl+ alt + F1
<glpiana> Dario85, se arrivi al login testuale, effettua il login e poi scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> ripeti il comando fino a quando non da più output
<Dario85> ok provo
<glpiana> Dario85, se non arrivi al login, premi ctrl+alt+canc, per riavviar eil pc e al menu di grub scelgi la seconda voce. al menu successivo scegli la seconda voce. quindi , quando appare un menu, scegli la voce "dpkg"
<andreab> i file che avevo in "documents" vengono piazzati nella partizione dei dati o sono in quella del sistema operativo? :o
<Dario85> allora alla schermata di login
<Dario85> solo che quando metto la passwordmi richiede nuovamente il login
<Dario85> mi dice log in incorrect
<Dario85> glpiana,non mi fa effettuare il log in..eppure le credenziali sono giuste..
<Alex20000> ciao, ho fatto un dual boot tra windows e ubuntu... solo che dopo l' eliminazione di ubuntu... non è possibile più accedere a windows... come devo fare a accedere a windows/elimare la partizione di ubuntu?
<Alex20000> è importante...
<Dario85> Buongiorno a tutti,c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema dovuto all'aggiornamento alla versione 16.04 lts per favore?
<andreab> ciao
<andreab> allora, ho avuto problemi a passare alla ubuntu 16.04. con vari consigli di qua, sono arrivato al punto che tentando di reinstallarla, la reinstallazione si blocca al grub e non funziona. Ovviamente un-installazione cosi non va bene. Quindi ho copiato tutti i file che mi interessano su disco esterno. Formattando tutto e reinstallando, ci sono possi
<andreab> bilita che il tutto funzioni o e- inutile e conviene che reinstalli la 14 e amen?
<gigirock> andreab ma siamo ancora al famoso lenovo ?
<andreab> si!!
<gigirock> andreab ,ma il menu del grub si vede ?
<andreab> allora, la situazione attuale e' che se non metto nessun disco di ubuntu, parte, avvia ubuntu 16 pieno di errori... ho provato a installare il 16 e si blocca all-installazione del pacchetto grub2 e dice che cosi non si carichera' il sistema... stessa cosa se provo a reinstallare il 14...
<andreab> a sto punto credo si debba spianare tutto
<akis24> andreab: fai vedere una schermata del disco con gparted e mettila su image
<andreab> come era il sito per le immagini?
<akis24> !image | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreab> http://prntscr.com/c0lfg0
<akis24> andreab: hai eliminato winz 10 ?
<andreab> non l-ho mai avuto... il pc era senza os
<akis24> andreab: hai installato seguendo procedura uefi ?
<andreab> mi pare di si....
<andreab> (mangio torno dopo)
<akis24> eh buon pranzo
<andreab> akis24 rieccomi
<glpiana> !tizio | andreab
<ubot-it> andreab: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<andreab> ok, ora che ho salvato tutti i file dell-unita dati, vorrei formattare per reinstallare tutto da capo... vorrei provare con la 16... ci sono accorgimenti particolari che dovrei attuare?
<glpiana> andreab, sì, provare prima la live per vedere che tutto funzioni e solo in un secondo tempo installare
<andreab> ok quindi ora provo la live 16, verifico che audio e video vadano e poi eventualmente procedo?
<andreab> rientro con la live 16 e indago
<andreab> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreab> prima di scegliere se formattare e installare ecc mi dice questo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/21880817/
<andreab> cosi si legge meglio http://paste.ubuntu.com/21880943/
<FrancescoSS> Salve ragazzi. Stamattina stack eseguendo l'avanzamento di distribuzione a 16.04.1 LTS. Ho dovuto annullare il download perché il computer si è bloccato ed ora non va. Quando lo accendo appare in terminale. Ho la foto, potte aiutarmi?
<FrancescoSS> Stavo*
<FrancescoSS> Scusate per gli errori grammaticali, sto scrivendo da telefon
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, avvia il pc e al menu di grub scegli la seconda riga, al menu successivo scegli la seconda riga. quindi quando ti appare un ulteriore menu, scegli la voce dpkg
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, avvia il pc e al menu di grub scegli la seconda riga, al menu successivo scegli la seconda riga. quindi quando ti appare un ulteriore menu, scegli la voce dpkg
<FrancescoSS> Se potete aiutarmi, vi ringrazio
<FrancescoSS> Grazie
<FrancescoSS> Ora provo
<FrancescoSS> Quale il menu di grub?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, quando avvii il pc, se hai più di un sistema operativo, ti appare un menu di scelta. se hai solo ubuntu, all'avvio del pc premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift sinistro
<FrancescoSS> Posso mandarti una foto?
<glpiana> !image | FrancescoSS
<ubot-it> FrancescoSS: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dario85> Ciao a tutti
<Dario85> c'è qualcuno che può darmi del supporto tecnico per favore?
<Dario85> Ho effettuato l'avanzamento alla versione 16 e quando ho acceso il pc mi è comparsa una schermata nera con un trattino bianco lampeggiante. Schiacciando ctr+alt
<Dario85> +F1 riesco a vedere la scritta del log in
<Dario85> Ma inserendo le credenziali mi dice log in incorrect e non so come andare avanti...praticamente ho il pc completamente bloccato...come posso fare???ci mi da una mano
<Dario85> se vi servono posso anche allegare foto delle varie schermate
<FrancescoSS> http://prnt.sc/c0mmzl
<Carlin0> Dario85, prova da recovery mode
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, scegli opzioni avanzate
<Dario85> #Carlin0 come faccio ad accedere alla recovery?
<Carlin0> Dario85, all'avvio ti appare il menù di grub ?
<Dario85> non so cosa sia il menù di grub..comunque non appare nulla...solo schermo nero con trattino bianco lampeggiante
<Dario85> cliccando si ctrl+alt+f1 appare questo
<Carlin0> Dario85, all'avvio premi insistentemente shift ti apparirà un menù scegli la 2° voce per 2 volte
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, scegli opzioni avanzate
<Dario85> adesso provo Carlin0
<Dario85> ti invio anche la foto di quelle che mi appare all'avvio cliccando ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, scegli opzioni avanzate
<Carlin0> non serve foto per il momento
<Dario85> ok
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, non scrivemri in privato
<glpiana> ti ho detto prima di scegliere la seconda voce in antrambi i menu e poi la voce dpkg
<FrancescoSS> non esce la voce dpkg. appare un terminale.
<Dario85> premendo shift mi compare la scritta grub loading per un secondo poi sparisce e non si apre nessun menu, ma torna la schermata nera con il trattino bianco lampeggiante
<Dario85> ok Carlin0 si è aperto il menu..
<Dario85> scelgo il secondo memory test?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> opzioni avanzate
<Dario85> ok
<Dario85> poi?
<Dario85> la seconda stringa?
<Carlin0> e poi di nuovo la 2° scelta
<Carlin0> recovery mode
<Dario85> ok..sta lavorando...
<Carlin0> o qualcosa di simile
<Dario85> mi compare ancora la scritta di login
<gigirock> Carlin0, potrebbe avere 'solamente' il problema della nvidia....
<Dario85> "RADIO-PC login:"
<FrancescoSS> glpiana www.prnt.sc/c0mrtn
<Carlin0> Dario85, e loggati
<Carlin0> gigirock, non ne sono a conoscenza
<FrancescoSS> glpiana è questa la foto www.prntscr.com/c0mrtn
<Dario85> Carlin0 ho provato ma mi dice login incorrect
<Dario85> le credenziali sono quelle che inserivo di solito all'avvio giusto?
<Carlin0> eh Dario85 se sbagli pass che ti posso fare io ?
<Dario85> il problema è quello..la password è giusta
<Dario85> sono sicuro al 100%
<Dario85> come nome del login cosa devo mettere??
<Dario85> il pc si chiamava RADIO-PC
<Carlin0> l'utente
<krabador> Dario85: era il nome utente ?
<Dario85> era Radio
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, non hai seguito le istruzioni che ti ho dato
<Dario85> ma mettendo anche quello non si loggaù
<FrancescoSS> Potresti dirmi di nuovo gli step?
<Carlin0> Dario85, i nomi utenti su linux so tutti in minuscolo
<gigirock> Dario85, c'erano caratteri speciali nella password ?
<FrancescoSS> glpiana Potresti dirmi di nuovo gli step?
<Dario85> 3 numeri
<Dario85> e basta
<Carlin0> quindi Dario85 casomai radio e non Radio
<gigirock> Dario85, prova anche 'root' come utente....
<Dario85> forse sono riuscito...tutto minuscolo
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, seconda voce del menu -> seconda voce del menu -> dpkg
<Dario85> mi da una schermata di errore però..
<gigirock> foto
<Dario85> arriva subito
<Dario85> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/UXQupEuKQweHgLnLxms0?signature=a136a1b16ba7be5834cdb6c4028c60fd06fb7003e2dce802af2ffdf24066b483&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAxNDM4MDl9
<FrancescoSS> glpiana al secondo step mi appare questo... http://www.prntscr.com/c0mvmg
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, eh, scegli la seconda voce, come ti ho scritto più volte
<Dario85> gigirock Carlin0 che devo fare adesso?
<krabador> !ripristino | Dario85 con supporto di 16.04
<ubot-it> Dario85 con supporto di 16.04: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fai molto prima
<FrancescoSS> glpiana poi non va... appare questo http://www.prntscr.com/c0mwwd
<FrancescoSS> glpiana qui devo scrivere "dpkg"?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, reinstalla o prova da media di installzione a effettuare un ripristino (è una delle voci che possono apparire in fase di installazione)
<FrancescoSS> e come faccio a reinstallare?
<Dario85> Krabrador ma un ripristino alla versione 16.04 oppure alla 14.04?
<FrancescoSS> glpiana uso una penna usb?
<Dario85> krabrador ma un ripristino alla versione 16.04 oppure alla 14.04?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, sì, è una opzionre
<krabador> Dario85: puoi farlo con entrambi
<glpiana> *opzione
<FrancescoSS> glpiana ma poi perdo tutti i dati?
<krabador> Dario85: e una volta era sufficiente ;l
<FrancescoSS> glpiana i documenti, le foto...?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, se non formatti non perdi niente
<FrancescoSS> glpiana Ok. ora riprovo.
<Dario85> perchè questo problema si è verificato aggiornando dalla 14.04 alla 16.04.. a fine installazione si è spento il pc e riaccendendolo ho avuto questo problema
<Dario85> si scusa krabador mi è partito un copia incolla sbagliato
<Dario85> krabador ma con il ripristino perdo i dati salvati sull'hard disk?
<FrancescoSS> glpiana quindi ora uso la penna usb con ubuntu 14.04 e la reinstallo come ho fatto la prima volta?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, se vuoi la 16.04 è meglio se ti procuri una usb con sopra la 16.04
<FrancescoSS> glpiana posso farla ora scaricando da ubuntu-it
<glpiana> !release | FrancescoSS
<ubot-it> FrancescoSS: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<FrancescoSS> glpiana sto usando un altro computer ubuntu
<FrancescoSS> glpiana grazie mille
<Dario85> Ragazzi scusatemi quindi mi conviene reinstallare la versione 16.04 da chiavetta come avevo fatto la prima volta??
<FrancescoSS> glpiana scusami ma... sei sicuro che se reinstallo non perdo niente?
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, se non formatti non perdi nulla. nel dubbio, fatti una copia dei dati altrove e poi reinstalla
<FrancescoSS> come faccio a farmi una copia dei dati?
<Carlin0> copia / incolla ?
<FrancescoSS> ma se non ho accesso alla mia scrivania...
<FrancescoSS> non mi fa entrare...
<FrancescoSS> devo reinstallare per questo...
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, avvii la usb, scegli di provare e non installare, apri il file manager, identifichi i file da copiare, colleghi un supporto e ci copi i tuoi dati
<Carlin0> dalla live dovresti poterci accedere
<FrancescoSS> glpiana avvio la usb con sopra ubuntu 16.04 giuisto?
<FrancescoSS> tanto per essere chiari
<glpiana> sì
<Dario85> Carlin0 con la foto che ho mandato arrivati a quel punto che devo fare?
<FrancescoSS> poi inserisco un altra penna dove salvare i dati
<FrancescoSS> ovvero tutto
<glpiana> sì
<Dario85> scusa l'insistenza ma non sono molto pratico e vorrei poter utilizzare ancora il pc..
<FrancescoSS> bootloader > penna > provare e non installare > file manager > copia e incolla
<FrancescoSS> giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<FrancescoSS> e tu mi garantisci che troverò tutti i miei file?
<FrancescoSS> mi fido.
<Dario85> glpiana posso chiedere a te??
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, io non ti garantisco nulla perchè non sono io che ho messo mano al tuo disco
<Dario85> qua non mi risponde più nessuno..
<glpiana> FrancescoSS, se non hai fatto danni i dati sono lì. altrimenti non lo posso sapere
<FrancescoSS> ok
<FrancescoSS> grazie mille
<glpiana> Dario85, hai già avviato in recovery? hai scelto la voce dpkg per vedere se si riesce a riparare?
<Dario85> glpiana ho avviato in recovery e mi ha aperto la stringa del login
<Dario85> una volta loggato è apparsa questa schermata
<glpiana> Dario85, prova a ripristinare da usb
<Dario85> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bVsggwonT3up5O4Nct9e?signature=7a6e8def73dedadf23f2e445371660a7049da277bc619f5ca447ac6f00aae930&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAxNDUwNTB9
<Dario85> glpiana cioè reinstallo la versione 16.04 da usb come ho fatto la prima volta?
<FrancescoSS> abbiamo lo stesso problema Dario85
<Dario85> mi sa di si FrancescoSS
<Dario85> stavo tanto bene con la 14.04.. :'(
<PPANDREA87> gigirock sono il niubbo dopo posso chiederti una cosa sperando che sia veloce? ma sicuramente lo sarà per te?
<giorgio> salve
<giorgio> cosa devo sapere prima di passare ad ubuntu 16.04 da ubuntu 14.04 ?(scusate l'ignoranza)
<giorgio> nessuno?
<PPANDREA87> di nuovo buon pomeriggio vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi potrebbe illustrare i passaggi dell'installazione di java, premettendo di aver ricercato su synaptic il pacchetto base di java e successivamente (credo) averlo installato. Ora, credo che sia necessaria una 'abilitazione' sul browser (nel mio caso firefox) ma, anche cercando sulla wiki non sono r
<PPANDREA87> iuscito a farmi una idea.ò Grazie a tutti e chi volesse aiutare questo povero guaglione
<PPANDREA87> alle primissime armi con ubuntu e con il terminale
<FrancescoSS> glpiana io ho caricato l'os sulla usb. la riconosce, ma poi quando entro mi dice "Missing operating system" - ovvero Sistema Operativo Mancante / Non presente.. come mai?
<FrancescoSS> Carlin0 puoi aiutarmi tu?
<Dario85> FrancescoSS io sto facendo la reinstallazione, ma ripristinando il sistema operativo mantenendo i dati si blocca al momento della partizione, l'unica alternativa che mi rimane è cancellare e reinstallare per comporta la perdita di tutti i dati presenti sul disco...
<Dario85> Qualcuno ha un'altra soluzione??
<FrancescoSS> e come faccio a cancellare?
<FrancescoSS> io non posso perdere quei dati
<Dario85> idem..non so come fare...
<FrancescoSS> io ho provato a creare una nuova pennetta da un altro computer
<FrancescoSS> ora riprovo
<Dario85> prova a fare la stessa procedura con la 14.04 sperando di riuscirci
<FrancescoSS> Dario85 ora riprovo, poi se non funziona, provo con la 14.04
<Dario85> io sto provando con la 14.04 adesso
<FrancescoSS> Con la 16.04 non mi funziona, ora scarico la 14.04 e riprovo, sperando che vada
<FrancescoSS> Altrimenti non so che fare... mi resta solo formattare e perdere tutto. Ma questa è solo l'ultima delle possibilità.
<FrancescoSS> Dario85 a te funziona con la 14.04?
<Dario85> FrancescoSS sto creando la chiavetta live
<Dario85> non ho ancora provato
<FrancescoSS> e come la stai creando
<FrancescoSS> scarichi l'iso e la incolli sulla chiavetta?
<Dario85> no...devi scaricare un programmino apposta
<Dario85> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Dario85> qui trovi i link dei vari programmi
<FrancescoSS> tu quale hai scaricato?
<FrancescoSS> Linux Live USB Creator?
<Dario85> si
<Dario85> e anche ROSA image writer
<FrancescoSS> si ma come faccio a installarlo
<Dario85> perchè per il 16.04 LinuxLive creator non va bene
<Dario85> io l'ho scaricato su un pc windows
<krabador> !usbwin | Dario85
<ubot-it> Dario85: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> serviti pure-
<FrancescoSS> krabador io sto installando da un laptop linux, va bene ROSA Image Writer?
<Dario85> Ho usato il ROSA image writer per creare la live USB ed ha funzionato alla grande
<FrancescoSS> Ok allora provo
<FrancescoSS> Dario85 non hai perso niente?
<Dario85> FrancescoSS funziona per la creazione della chiavetta live...
<FrancescoSS> io devo installare ROSA su Ubuntu 14.04
<FrancescoSS> come devo fare?
<Dario85> l'installazione è un'altro discorso che ancora non ho fatto con la 14.04...con la 16.04 si bloccava alla partizione del disco...adesso vedo con la versione precedente
<krabador> FrancescoSS, con tutto il rispetto per Dario85 , segui le linee ufficiali, se ci sono problemi, chiedi
<Dario85> FrancescoSS non ne ho idea....io sono un novellino di ubuntu....ci vuole qualcuno che sappia dove mettere le mani
<krabador> FrancescoSS, che sistema hai a disposizione per creare la pendrive?
<FrancescoSS> Ubuntu 14.04
<Dario85> krabador io non voglio dare assolutamente consigli su come fare anche perchè non ne sono assolutamente in grado, sto solo dicendo quello che ho fatto io
<krabador> FrancescoSS, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> FrancescoSS, cd /percorso/cartella/file.iso
<FrancescoSS> ok
<FrancescoSS> krabador ora provo
<krabador> FrancescoSS, sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb , dove sdb deve essere la pendrive
<krabador> puoi verificare come il sistema la vede, con sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> all'inserimento pendrive, al che , deve essere correttamente smontata, prima di dare sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<FrancescoSS> puoi mandarmi i comandi step by step? perpiacere
<krabador> FrancescoSS, rileggi pure con calma.
<FrancescoSS> ho aperto il terminale
<FrancescoSS> krabador non capisco
<FrancescoSS> percorso e cartella cosa sono
<FrancescoSS> krabador ricapitolando. ora ho messo la iso ubuntu 14.04 sulla mia scrivania.
<krabador> FrancescoSS, da quanti anni usi un pc ?
<FrancescoSS> krabador molto tempo. uso ubuntu da molto tempo ma ora mi sto confondendo
<krabador> al di la del sistema operativo utilizzato
<krabador> FrancescoSS, secondon te cosa puo' essere un percorso cartella ?
<FrancescoSS> la cartella dove ho messo la iso?
<krabador> nel caso del comando  dd , si , il percorso completo
<FrancescoSS> e io ho messo la iso sulla scrivania quindi devo digitare ~ /Scrivania/file.iso?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, individua come il sistema chiama la pendrive che devi usare
<FrancescoSS> krabador e come devo fare per individuare il nome?
<FrancescoSS> krabador KINGSTONE può mai essere?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, oggetto di qualche messaggio fa
<FrancescoSS> fdisk?
<krabador> fuochino :D
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<FrancescoSS> sudo fdisk -I
<FrancescoSS> Ah benew
<krabador> -I non funzionerà
<krabador> attento
<FrancescoSS> perchè?
<krabador> poi , cd ~/Scrivania
<krabador> <FrancescoSS> perchè? ---> guarda il mio comando e guarda il tuo
<krabador> dimmi se ci sono differenze
<FrancescoSS> no dico... perchè -l non funzionerà?
<Dario85> krabador ma perchè durante il ripristino mi dice "si è verificato un errore durante la scrittura delle modifiche sui dispositivi di memorizzazione. L'operazione di ridimensionamento è stata interrotta"
<krabador> Dario85, e perchè deve fare il ridimensionamento ?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ma hai problemi di vista ?
<Dario85> boh...me lo chiede quando faccio partire l'installazione di ubuntu
<FrancescoSS> krabador ma sono uguali i comandi
<krabador> Dario85, il ripristino reinstalla il sistema nella stessa partizione senza formattare
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ok hai problemi di vista.
<krabador> <krabador> fuochino :D
<krabador> <krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> <FrancescoSS> sudo fdisk -I
<krabador> <FrancescoSS> Ah benew
<krabador> <krabador> -I non funzionerà
<FrancescoSS> krabador perchè -I non funzionerà?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ok, lo stai facendo apposta
<Dario85> ho seguito le procedure descritte qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione ma le uniche alternative che mi da sono: Elimina ubuntu e reinstalla/installa ubuntu a fianco di ubuntu/ cancella disco e installa ubuntu
<FrancescoSS> krabador ti posso giurare che non ci sto capendo un pelo
<krabador> FrancescoSS, chiama un amico, e leggete insieme i messaggi
<FrancescoSS> allora
<krabador> Dario85, con supporto di 16.04 ?
<FrancescoSS> il primo comando è sudo fdisk -I
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ti ho spiegato a prova di cretino, che comando devi mandare
<FrancescoSS> è sudo fdisk -I
<krabador> quindi per favore, rileggi i messaggi, anche ripostati, per spiegarti meglio
<FrancescoSS> giusto?
<FrancescoSS> ragazzi qualcuno abita a Napoli? mi vengo a prendere la vostra chiavetta :)
<Dario85> krabador che intendi con supporto di 16.04..io ho scaricato la versione dal sito e creato la live usb e fatto partire tutto da li come spiegato nelle line guida
<krabador> una volta individuata la pendrive    sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb , dove file.iso, deve essere il corretto nome del file iso, e /dev/sdb , deve essere la pendrive come la vede il sistema, senza numero di partizione
<krabador> Dario85, allora, in assenza dell'opzione di ripristino
<FrancescoSS> krabador non capisco una mazza
<krabador> Dario85, va scelta l'opzione "altro"
<FrancescoSS> allora
<krabador> FrancescoSS, chiama un amico, e leggete insieme i messaggi
<FrancescoSS> io faccio sudo fdisk -I
<Dario85> ok
<FrancescoSS> poi ~ cd /Scrivania/percorso/nomefile.iso
<FrancescoSS> giusto?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ok, stai trollando, e stai facendo fare una brutta figura ai napoletani, che sono geniali
<FrancescoSS> krabador ho 15 anni, ogni cosa ha il suo tempo. Non posso essere un genio alla mia età.
<FrancescoSS> Però ti posso dire che ho già fatto 4 volte questo stesso processo
<FrancescoSS> ma non so perchè ora non va
<krabador> Dario85, a quel punto selezioni la root del sistema a mano, indicando , cliccando su modifica, o change, se è in inglese, il file system, ext4 con journaling, ed il punto di mount
<Dario85> krabador ho selezionato altro e fatto installa ora ho una serie di comandi...devo fare qualcosa o semplicemente installa?
<krabador> Dario85, ti sto spiegando come ripristinare senza perdere i dati
<Dario85> ok...ti sto seguendo
<krabador> eh, no
<krabador> sei già andato avanti
<krabador> non hai proprio "seguito"
<Dario85> non ho ancora schiacciato nulla...
<krabador> FrancescoSS, il responsabile del gruppo web ubuntu-it, lo è diventato a 15 anni
<krabador> "ho selezionato altro e fatto installa"
<Dario85> ho cliccato avanti e mi si è aperta la schermata che dici tu
<Dario85> ora ho selezionato il file ext4 poi ho cliccatomsu change
<krabador> Dario85, se con la precedente procedura che hai fatto, pero' hai perso i dati ,la frittata è già fatta
<FrancescoSS> krabador allora io stamattina utilizzavo beatamente e senza alcun tipo di problema ubuntu 14.04. Tuttavia stamane ho voluto provare ad aggiornare alla 16.04. L'installazione è proseguita bene e senza intoppi fino al 50%. Poi il pc se bloccato e ho dovuto spegnere.
<Dario85> krabador proviamo...vediamo se recupero qualcosa
<FrancescoSS> krabador quando ho riacceso il pc non andava.
<krabador> Dario85, seleziona la root del sistema operativo
<krabador> Dario85, NON METTI la spunta sulla casella di formattazione
<krabador> Dario85, clicca su "change"
<Dario85> fatto
<krabador> selezioni nel menu "usa come" "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> "punto di mount " " / "
<Dario85> ok
<krabador> ti assicuri ancora una volta che la casella di formattazione NON SIA SPUNTATA
<krabador> e vai avanti
<FrancescoSS> krabador esiste un modo per togliere quel poco di ubuntu 16.04 e tornare alla normalità?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ti ho dato i comandi per fare una pendrive di ubuntu , da ubuntu 14.04
<Dario85> quando gli do l'ok, dopo il punto di mount, mi apre una finestra ubi-partman crashed
<FrancescoSS> vi prego aiutatemi,
<Dario85> con una scritta in inglese e mi chiede "quit" "continue anyway" "try again" krabador
<krabador> Dario85, per favore fa una foto
<krabador> !image | Dario85
<ubot-it> Dario85: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dario85> ok
<FrancescoSS> Ragazzi vi prego. Qualcuno che mi aiuti.
<krabador> FrancescoSS, non si puo' aiutare un utente che non vuole capire cio' che gli si dice
<FrancescoSS> krabador non è che non voglio capire, e che non capisco.
<FrancescoSS> krabador posso scaricare ROSA image Writer su ubuntu 14.04 e poi creare una liveUSB con quello?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, il che ,porta ad un cane che si morde la coda
<krabador> FrancescoSS, puoi fare quello che ti pare, quello che dovevi fare, per avere una pendrive sicuramente funzionante, te l'ho detto prima
<Dario85> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/27r83HyTR6Kwv3DXYAZQ?signature=640045c10a6a1473828083fb26704ced0feb8fbc5ef8118bf07fb385ad82c07e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAxNTA1NzV9
<krabador> FrancescoSS, e puoi andare a rileggere con calma e comodo tutto
<krabador> Dario85, quit, esci dall'installer
<FrancescoSS> ok... sudo fdisk -I e poi cd ~ Scrivania/Percorso/Cartella/file.iso dove percorso e cartella stanno per il nome della cartella dove ho salvato la iso e file.iso è il nome del file
<FrancescoSS> giusto?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, no
<krabador> su tutta la linea
<Dario85> krabador se schiaccio quit rimane fissa la finestra e non fa nulla
<krabador> FrancescoSS, leggi a riguardo della discussione su -I
<FrancescoSS> krabador quindi comando completo.... sudo fdisk -I cd ~ Scrivania/Percorso/Cartella/file.iso
<krabador> e , concentrati, per favore
<krabador> Dario85, esci dall'installer
<Dario85> krabador non esce...
<Dario85> provo ad arrestare in sistema?
<Dario85> krabador posso provare con il restart
<FrancescoSS> krabador e se dicessi a mio cugino di darmi il suo cd per l'installazione?
<FrancescoSS> krabador è la miglior cosa.
<krabador> FrancescoSS, che cd ha ?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, considerando chebti ostini a non capire, è ovvio che sia la miglior cosa
<krabador> FrancescoSS, a non capire , e non leggere
<FrancescoSS> krabador io voglio capire, sto leggendo ma non riesco a capire... sudo fdisk -I deve andare sulla stessa stringa di cd ~ /Scrivania/Percorso/Cartella/file.iso e poi invio?
<krabador> FrancescoSS, non riesci a capire, perchè non leggi, o non capisci quello che leggi
<krabador> FrancescoSS, ti ho focalizzato su -I
<krabador> ma stai ignorando in maniera disarmante
<FrancescoSS> -I che cos'è?
<FrancescoSS> è quello che sto cercando di capire
<krabador> FrancescoSS, la dimoastrazione , che quando dici che leggi, prendi per il culo
<krabador> FrancescoSS, torna indietro con i messaggi, e troverai 2 volte, la spiegazione
<krabador> Dario85, sei riuscito ad uscire dall'installer senza riavvio forzato ?
<Dario85> krabador no
<Dario85> non esce
<krabador> Dario85, hai provato con il riavvio, dal tasto in alto a destra
<Dario85> krabador dal riavvio va
<Dario85> si è riavviato
<krabador> Dario85, fa partire la sessione di prova
<krabador> non l'installer
<Dario85> ok
<Dario85> fatto
<krabador> entra qui dalla sessione di prova
<Dario85> sono dentro...
<Dario85> sono con la versione 14.04 però
<krabador> Dario85, e prima cosa stavi usando ?
<Dario85> sempre la 14.04..poi ho aggiornato all 16.04 è si è impastato tutto..ho provato a ripristinare con la chiavetta live della 16.04 ma non andava..mi dava gli stessi problemi di adesso...così ho provato con la 14.04..ma il risultato è lo stesso
<Dario85> ora sono dentro la versione di prova della 14.04
<krabador> <krabador> entra qui dalla sessione di prova
<Dario85> qui dove?
<Dario85> se hai inviato un link non lo vedo...
<krabador> Dario85, ehm
<krabador> qui , in questo canale
<Dario85> ok...pardon..
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<Dario85> esco da qui e rientro
<Dario85> krabador eccomi
<krabador> bene Dario85 allora, apri il terminale
<Dario85> ok
<Dario85> aperto
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto tranne a "sources " (sorgente se in italiano)
<krabador> la togli a "cdrom"
<krabador> clicchi su chiudi
<krabador> torni sul terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Dario85> krabador solo sulla scheda ubuntu software giusto_
<krabador> si
<Dario85> krabador quando ho cliccato chiudi mi ha chiesto di fare un update per proseguire
<krabador> Dario85, ok
<Dario85> update fatto ora scrivo quelklo che mi hai detto sul terminale
<krabador> si
<Dario85> krabador ok..ha fatto tutto
<krabador> Dario85, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Dario85, incolla qui il link prodotto
<Dario85> [ tutto un uico comando_
<Dario85> scusa ma ho la tastiera che sta sballando con i tasti
<krabador> Dario85, limitati a fare copia incolla
<krabador> da qui al terminale
<Dario85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21899786/
<Dario85> questo  e il link
<Guest19690> ciao ragazzi
<krabador> Dario85, sudo mkdir /media/a
<krabador> Dario85, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Guest19690> ho un problema con il lettore video Totem
<Guest19690> in pratica appena lo apro crasha subito
<krabador> Dario85, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/a
<Guest19690> qualsiasi video
<krabador> Dario85, ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest19690, aprilo da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest19690
<ubot-it> Guest19690: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fai un pastebin di tutto quello che appare sul terminale
<Guest19690> mi da errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<Guest19690> e basta
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get install vlc
<krabador> ed usa lui.
<Guest19690> ce l'ho, però la qualità è inferiore a totem
<Guest19690> ma più che altro vorrei capire dove sta il problema...
<krabador> beh, "inferiore", va contestualizzato, vlc va configurato per bene
<Dario85> krabador ho scritto tutto quello che mi hai detto a terminale..adesso che faccio
<krabador> Dario85, l'ultimo da un link
<krabador> te lo vuoi tenere per te?
<krabador> !dettagli | Guest19690
<ubot-it> Guest19690: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest19690> krabador cosa devo configurare su vlc? comunque non hai idea di quale possa essere il problema di totem?
<Dario85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21900579/
<krabador> Dario85, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Guest19690> krabador avevo ubuntu 14.04, due giorni fa ho aggiornato a 16.04 e da quel momento totem ha smesso di funzionare.
<Dario85> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/21901065/
<krabador> Dario85, allora, mi spiace dare una brutta notizia,ma in /dev/sdb1  , la partizione del sistema, non ci sono dati
<Dario85> perfetto
<krabador> Dario85, a questo punto puoi eseguire una nuova installazione, e indifferentemente di 14.04 o 16.04, a tua scelta
<Dario85> quindi provo ad installare la 16.04 cancellando tutto..tanto ormai non c e piu niente
<Dario85> grazia krabador
<krabador> mi dispiace veramente .
<Dario85> grazie
<Dario85> fortunatamente erano solo delle foto e qualche documento...
<paul0897> ciao
<krabador> Dario85, beh, le foto è sempre brutto perderlr
<krabador> !ciao | paul0897
<ubot-it> paul0897: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dario85> grazie mille di nuovo
<krabador> Dario85, di niente, mi spiace.
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest19690, dpkg -l | grep totem | pastebinit
<Guest19690> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/21901863/
<Framarchino> Ciao ragazzi. Perché secondo voi dal pc non riesco ad attivare la chat di ubuntu? Lo sto facendo da cellularr
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> !dettagli | Framarchino
<ubot-it> Framarchino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest19690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21902554/
<Guest19690> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/21902610/
<Framarchino> Guardate io ho ubuntu 16.04. Non riesco ad accedere da firefox.
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<Guest19690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21902863/ krabador
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge totem | pastebinit
<krabador> Framarchino, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Guest19690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21903097/ krabador
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install totem | pastebinit
<Guest19690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21903285/
<krabador> Guest19690, adesso , da terminale   totem /percorso/filevideo.avi
<krabador> dove metti a fianco a totem, il percorso completo di un file video a tua scelta
<Guest19690> vabbe non posso aprire dalla cartella?
<krabador> no
<Guest19690> perchè?
<krabador> Guest19690, ti mette in crisi dover metter un percorso completo corretto in un terminale'
<krabador> ?
<Guest19690> no
<krabador> e allora, se vuoi assistenza, vai
<krabador> e fa il pastebin del risultato
<Guest19690> ma semplicemente è più comodo credo
<krabador> !paste | Guest19690
<ubot-it> Guest19690: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Guest19690, vuoi assistenza o no?
<krabador> scegli.
<Guest19690> sisi asp
<ubuntu59> buona sera a tutti
<ubuntu59> problemino : ho installato win10 e ubuntu 16.04. non riesco a farli partire in dual boot perche all'accensione non ho scelta perchè parte solo ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu59> che posso fare?
<Guest19690> mi dice video non trovato
<krabador> Guest19690, perchè il percorso non è corretto
<krabador> ubuntu59, cosa hai installato prima e dopo ?
<Guest19690> ma credo di averlo messo giusto
<ubuntu59> prima win 10 poi ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> Guest19690, il terminale non prende in giro
<Guest19690> totem /casella/home/Scaricati/Untitled.mp4
<Guest19690> scordo qualcosa?
<krabador> Guest19690, fa attenzione, ricontrolla, e riscrivi. se ci sono cartelle il cui nome contiene uno spazio, il nome va messo tra  '
<krabador> Guest19690, qualche maiuscola o minuscola
<krabador> Guest19690, fanno differenza
<ubuntu59> krabador devo reinstallare da capo installando prima ubuntu e poi win?
<krabador> ubuntu59, che messaggio ricevi da win, quando provi a caricarlo ?
<krabador> ubuntu59, stai scrivendo qui da questa ubuntu ?
<ubuntu59> non ho messaggi. spengo il pc lo riavvio e parte ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu59, prendi il supporto di installazione di ubuntu che hai usato per installare, carica la sessione di prova
<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<ubuntu59> la live intendi?
<ubuntu59> krabador faccio subito
<Guest19690> krabador mi da sempre errore
<Guest19690> non so perchè
<krabador> se ti dice video non trovato, è una questione di percorso file non corretto
<Guest19690> poi ho aperto dalla cartella home e mi da di nuovo errore di segmentazione
<krabador> Guest19690, fin quando non mandi totem da terminale , con argomento un video presente nel pc, ci giriamo i pollici
<Guest19690> ma ora devo rifare quella procedura no?
<Guest19690> perchè anche da terminale mi da errore di segmentazione
<ubuntu59> eccomi
<krabador> Guest19690, serve il pastebin di   totem /percorso/di/unvideochetipare.avi
<ubuntu59> krabador sono con la live
<Guest19690> krabador il mio nome utente è casella
<Guest19690> e il video si chiama Untitled.mp4 e sta in Scaricati
<cristian_c> Guest19690: il nome del file o una cartella del percorso, contengono spazi?
<Guest19690> quindi il percorso dovrebbe essere totem/home/casella/Scaricati/Untitled.mp4
<krabador> Guest19690, /home/casella
<Guest19690> niente spazi
<krabador> no
<cristian_c> Guest19690: con linux, vedi di abituarti all'uso massiccio del terminale
<krabador> totem spazio /percorso
<Guest19690> sisi giusto lo avevo messo nel terminale lo spazio
<Guest19690> ma qui l'ho scordato
<Guest19690> e non lo trova lo stesso
<cristian_c> Guest19690: sudo updatedb
<cristian_c> Guest19690: e poi: locate nomefile.mp4
<krabador> Guest19690, apri la cartella contenente il file, col gestore file, premi ctrl l , copi il percorso, digiti cd incolli il percorso copiato,e premi invio
<krabador> al che digiti ls -la
<krabador> invio
<krabador> digiti totem videochetiparecolnomescrittocorretto.avi
<Guest19690> krabador è giusto come l'ho scritto nel terminale
<Guest19690> uguale
<ubuntu59> krabador io attendo speranzoso....
<krabador> ubuntu59, allora, apri il terminale
<ubuntu59> ok
<krabador> ubuntu59, fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> avrai un output, con un url , in mezzo, incolla giusto lui, qui
<Guest19690> krabador mi da sempre errore di segmentazione
<Guest19690> stavolta sembrava aver trovato il video
<krabador> Guest19690, serve il pastebin di quello che fai
<krabador> Guest19690, altrimenti fai una foto del terminale
<krabador> !image | Guest19690
<ubot-it> Guest19690: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gianfro> #apertium
<krabador> !ciao | gianfro
<ubot-it> gianfro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest19690> http://imgur.com/a/vJXS3
<ubuntu59> date: 2015-03-03T00:05:42.457000+00:00
<ubuntu59> digest: da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709
<ubuntu59> long: ANo5o-5ea0sNMlW_75VgGJCv2AcJ
<ubuntu59> short: 2AcJ
<ubuntu59> size: 0
<ubuntu59> ricevuto krabador_
<krabador> ubuntu59, scusami
<ubuntu59> niente
<krabador> ma dell'espressione "<krabador> avrai un output, con un url , in mezzo, incolla giusto lui, qui "
<krabador> cosa hai capito ?
<krabador> Guest19690, non mettere | pastebinit, dopo il comando
<krabador> Guest19690, solo il comando
<ubuntu59> ricomincia
<krabador> ubuntu59, rileggi, e se non hai capito qualcosa, segnale.
<krabador> *segnala.
<ubuntu59> lancio quello che mi hai scritto
<Guest19690> krabador mettendo solo il comando viene sempre errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<ubuntu59> ubuntu59,: command not found
<ubuntu59> date: 2015-03-03T00:05:42.457000+00:00
<ubuntu59> digest: da39a3ee5e6b4b0d3255bfef95601890afd80709
<ubuntu59> long: ANo5o-5ea0sNMlW_75VgGJCv2AcJ
<ubuntu59> short: 2AcJ
<ubuntu59> size: 0
<ubuntu59> status: already exists
<krabador> ok Guest19690  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1574253
<krabador> è un bug
<Guest19690> allegria
<Guest19690> quindi non posso fare niente io giusto?
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo apt-get remove --purge libtotem-plparser17
<krabador> Guest19690, fa ripartire totem
<Guest19690> sempre errore ahah
<krabador> Guest19690, beh, pazienta.
<pietro1959> scusatemi per i casini che ho fatto
<pietro1959> krabador sono l'ex ubuntu59
<Guest19690> nel senso che prima o poi sistemeranno il bug krabador?
<krabador> Guest19690, si
<Guest19690> ok grazie
<Guest19690> comunque prima dicevi di configurare vlc
<Guest19690> cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> Guest19690, che scheda video hai , che non mi hai voluto dire prima ?
<Guest19690> asp
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> pietro1959, da terminale
<krabador> pietro1959, ma devi incollare qui, SOLTANTO l'indirizzo web, che troverai in mezzo all'output
<Dario85> Buongiorno...sono appena passato alla versione 16.04 perdendo tutto
<krabador> Dario85, eseguita l'installazione  ?
<Guest19690> krabador Gallium 0.4 on ATI RC410
<Dario85> krabador puoi aiutarmi ancora un momento per favore...non riesco ad installare chrome, flash player ed altri programmi che mi servono
<Dario85> come devo fare?
<krabador> Dario85, allora
<pietro1959> url: https://ptpb.pw/y_lG
<krabador> Dario85, innanzitutto, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, con nuova installazione
<pietro1959> eccolo krabador
<krabador> Dario85, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> Dario85, dopo di che riavvia
<Dario85> krabador ok
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> pietro1959, fa la stessa cosa
<Dario85> krabador E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Dario85> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Dario85> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Dario85> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<krabador> Dario85, aspetta allora. 16.04 ha un processo apt in backgroud, per gli aggiornamenti
<pietro1959> eccolo krabador  url: https://ptpb.pw/O1aM
<krabador> pietro1959, qual'è lo stato di uefi, nella macchina ?
<pietro1959> non lo so...c'è modo di saperlo?
<Dario85> krabador sta installando un pacchetto gdebi ma penso si sia bloccato
<Dario85> è fermo così da almeno 10 minuti
<Guest19690> krabador avevi visto la mia scheda video?
<Dario85> come faccio ad interrompere tutti i processi attivi krabador?
<krabador> Dario85, ps aux | grep apt
<krabador> Dario85, fa un pastebin a mano
<krabador> del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | Dario85
<ubot-it> Dario85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Guest19690, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Dario85> come si fa un pastebin a mano?
<krabador> pietro1959, va riavviata la macchina , e bisogna accedere a bios
<Dario85> root      3376  2.5  1.7  89668 68756 ?        SNl  17:53   0:35 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/sbin/aptd
<Dario85> _apt     14599  1.8  0.1  10556  5256 ?        SN   18:10   0:07 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<Dario85> radio    14727  0.0  0.0   5124   820 pts/2    S+   18:16   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<krabador> pietro1959, li dentro vedi le voci uefi, e secure boot
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> pietro1959, al che torni qui , e per favore, riporta tutto quello che osservi a riguardo
<pietro1959> faccio di piu
<krabador> le foto?
<pietro1959> faccio le foto a tutte le schermate del boot
<pietro1959> idea giusta krabador?
<krabador> pietro1959, idea iperefficiente :D
<Guest19690> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/21908670/
<pietro1959> ok a tra poco
<krabador> Guest19690, dpkg -l | grep vdpau | pastebinit
<Dario85> krabador ho fatto quello che mi hai detto e mi dice questo "0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati."
<Dario85> devo riavviare lo stesso?
<krabador> Dario85, si , per favore
<Dario85> krabador ho riavviato
<krabador> Dario85, allora, scarica il pacchetto di chrome , in una cartella
<krabador> una volta scaricato, apri il terminale
<Dario85> è scaricato in download
<Dario85> ok ho il terminale aperto
<krabador> Dario85, hai il sistema in italiano ?
<Dario85> si
<krabador> Dario85, cd ~/Scaricati
<Guest19690> krabador paste.ubuntu.com/21909834/
<krabador> Dario85, ls
<krabador> invio
<Guest19690> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/21909834/
<krabador> Dario85, vedi come si chiama il pacchetto, al che sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> Dario85, ci incolli il nome del pacchetto , e dai invio
<krabador> Dario85, dopo dai sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> Guest19690, in vlc, strumenti  --- preferenze --- video --- uscita ---> selezioni "uscita VDPAU"
<Dario85> ci provo
<krabador> Dario85, è difficile sbagliare ;)
<Dario85> non mi conosci ;)
<Guest19690> ok fatto krabador
<Guest19690> cosa cambia adesso?
<Guest19690> grazie
<krabador> Guest19690, chiudi vlc, e riaprilo
<krabador> Guest19690, nonostante la scheda video giurassica, adesso l'uscita video di vlc sfrutta delle caratteristiche piu' avanzate
<Guest19690> esatto è proprio giurassica ahah
<Guest19690> sto computer ha 9-10 anni
<Guest19690> comunque grazie tante
<Guest19690> ciao
<Dario85> non me lo installa
<Dario85> perchè la versione di chrome è da 64 bit e la mia di ubuntu è da 32
<Dario85> mi dice che non sono compatibili
<f843d0> Dario85: Chrome non supporta più i 32-bit
<Dario85> me ne sono accorto adesso...solo che non sono sicuro che il mio pc supporti la versione 64 bit di ubuntu
<Dario85> come faccio a saperlo?
<pietro1959> krabador eccomi
<krabador> pietro1959, bene
<pietro1959> come faccio a fartele vedere?
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> Dario85: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<krabador> Dario85, no
<krabador> Dario85, chrome non supporta piu' sistemi a 32 bit
<krabador> Dario85, la tua cpu è a 64
<krabador> Dario85, sarebbe estremamente preferibile l'installazione del sistema a 64 bit
<Dario85> perfetto
<pietro1959> http://prntscr.com/c0qdc6
<Dario85> adesso rifaccio tutto
<Dario85> grazie di tutto ragazzi
<krabador> figurati
<Dario85> ci vediamo tra poco
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/eB3Mk
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/mQx6B
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/UnpIN
<krabador> pietro1959, hai una foto di secure boot menu ?
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/ci4yD
<pietro1959> l'ultima che ho postato
<pietro1959> krabador è un pasticcio insolubile?
<krabador> pietro1959, allora, sempre da sessione di prova, puoi seguire la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | ripristino
<ubot-it> ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pietro1959> quindi....sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<pietro1959> giusto krabador?
<pietro1959> krabador spero di non fare casino
<krabador> pietro1959, si, il disco , senza partizione
<krabador> senza numero di partizione
<pietro1959> ?????
<krabador> pietro1959, sda, non sda1 o simili
<krabador> pietro1959, hai seguito la guida ?
<pietro1959> ho letto ma detto fra noi sono un tarello...
<pietro1959> non ho ancora fatto nulla
<cristian_c> pietro1959:
<pietro1959> dimmi cristian
<cristian_c> pietro1959: passocdopo passo
<pietro1959> ok
<cristian_c> della guida. cosa devi fare per òrima cosa?
<cristian_c> fai un respiro, e concentrati
<pietro1959> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> vediamo
<pietro1959> e mi da questa risposta
<pietro1959> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<pietro1959> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<pietro1959> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<cristian_c> Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR?
<pietro1959> traduzione?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ho bisogno che tu incolli interamente su pastebin
<cristian_c> pietro1959: mi riferisco al paragrafo che hai seguito, è quello?
<pietro1959> no
<pietro1959> amministrazione sistema grub
<cristian_c> e quale paragrafo stavi seguendo?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: quello non è un paragrafo
<pietro1959> paragrafo sistema predefinito all'avvio
<cristian_c> pietro1959: da dove hai preso il comando?
<pietro1959> sistema predefinito all'avvio
<cristian_c> ok, visto
<pietro1959> e hai visto anche cosa mi ha risposto ?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: il tuo obiettivo è avere un sistema predefinito all'avvio o ripristinare la visualizzazione del menù grub?
<cristian_c> rispondere a questa domanda fa la differenza
<Mr_Pan> buttalo
<Mr_Pan> opss
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ?
<pietro1959> il mio obirttivo e': accendere il pc ed avere la scelta se accedere con windows o con ubuntu
<cristian_c> pietro1959: e allora non ti serve 'sistema predefinito all'avvio'
<cristian_c> pietro1959: stai seguendo il paragrafo errato
<cristian_c> pietro1959: sicuro di non avere uefi
<cristian_c> ?
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/eB3Mk
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/mQx6B
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/UnpIN
<pietro1959> sono le foto del mio boot
<pietro1959> krabador https://imgur.com/a/ci4yD
<pietro1959> l'ultima che ho postato
<pietro1959> questa dovrebbe essere quella sel secure boot
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ....
<cristian_c> krabador è uscito
<pietro1959> ok
<pietro1959> era un copia incolla
<cristian_c> potrebbe comunque esserci uefi
<cristian_c> pietro1959: hai partizioni uefi nel disco?
<pietro1959> non lo so---
<pietro1959> ti dico cosa ho fatto dall'inizio
<pietro1959> ho installato win7 poi ho ottenuto win 10 e l'ho installato
<cristian_c> pietro1959: con gparted è una cosa che si può vedere
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, finestra sbagliata
<cristian_c> pietro1959: quindi , lancia gparted e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> pietro1959: in ogni caso, la guida permil ripristino del grub è questa qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ma prima di seguirla, dovrai chiarire il nodo uefi
<cristian_c> riportabdo la schermata
<pietro1959> come faccio a postarla? scusa ma sono nuovo di ste cose
<cristian_c> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro1959> http://prntscr.com/c0qv4y
<pietro1959> eccola
<cristian_c> ok, nessuna partizione efi
<cristian_c> e partizioni estese e logiche, quindi tabella msdos classica
<cristian_c> pietro1959: allora, dalla guida che ti ho linkato poco fa
<cristian_c> pietro1959: in ogni caso, la guida permil ripristino del grub è questa qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> pietro1959: al paragrafo ' Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR'
<pietro1959> seguo ripristino manuale sistemi mbr?
<cristian_c> esatto
<pietro1959> la seguo paro paro?
<cristian_c> ' Il seguente metodo NON funziona su sistemi con UEFI'
<cristian_c> con calma
<cristian_c> pietro1959: devi essere in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> sei in live?
<pietro1959> si
<cristian_c> pietro1959: allora, individui la partizione su cui è installato ubunu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<pietro1959> sda6
<cristian_c> che da gparted si deduce essere sda6
<cristian_c> quella in ext4
<cristian_c> pietro1959: dai: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<cristian_c> se non l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> pietro1959: in un terminale.
<cristian_c> poi, fatto questo, digita:
<cristian_c> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<pietro1959> quindi sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<pietro1959> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<pietro1959> mi dice cant'find  /dev/sda6/mnt in etc/fstab
<cristian_c> pietro1959: copia-incolla
<f843d0> pietro1959: perchè l'hai scritto attaccato
<cristian_c> pietro1959: altrimenti ti perdi spazi preziosi
<pietro1959> vero
<f843d0> pietro1959: copia e incolla, o presta attenzione
<cristian_c> pietro1959: per favore, dì quando hai fatto
<pietro1959> dovrei aver fatto giusto
<pietro1959> cristian per sapere se tutto ok c'è un modo?
<pietro1959> clear
<cristian_c> pietro1959: incolli su pastebin
<cristian_c> l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> così lo mostri anche a noi
<cristian_c> !paste | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro1959> quale output?
<cristian_c> del terminale
<pietro1959> ho fatto clear...non ho piu' nulla
<cristian_c> dei vari comandi che digiti
<cristian_c> se è quello che intendevi mostrarci
<cristian_c> pietro1959: eddai...
<cristian_c> perché hai fatto clear?
<pietro1959> perche' sono sc...mo
<pietro1959> in mezzo metti una e
<cristian_c> pietro1959: che ha risposto il terminale al comando di prima?
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ne usciamo
<pietro1959> se li rifacessi?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: non ho tanto rempo per fsrti riavviare eccc..
<pietro1959> ops scusa
<cristian_c> pietro1959: a meno che tu dopo non sia più libero
<cristian_c> per poter ricominciare, correttamente
<pietro1959> tutto il tempo che vuoi quando vuoi
<cristian_c> pietro1959: in ogni caso, la guida è quella linkzta
<cristian_c> pietro1959: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<cristian_c> pietro1959: e sostituisci sda1 con sda6
<pietro1959> ok
<cristian_c> pietro1959: il resto , se seguito attentamente, non richiede modifiche
<pietro1959> ci sentiamo dopo...a che ora sei in chat?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: è una chat, ci sono tanti utenti, se hai problemi con la guida, scrivi qui
<lorenzo888888> salve
<lorenzo888888> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<lorenzo888888> cè nessuno?
<lorenzo888888> devo installare ubuntu su un pc freedos, montata limmagine su chiavetta mi appare grub
<lorenzo888888> cosa devo fare?
<pietro1959> cristian_c tutto come prima
<pietro1959> azzolina
<krabador> pietro1959, sei qui dalla live?
<pietro1959> no da disco
<krabador> da ubuntu ?
<pietro1959> si
<pietro1959> come si usa pastebin
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> invvio
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<krabador> pietro1959, ricordi com'era settato "avvio rapido" in windows 10 ?
<pietro1959> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21928381/
<pietro1959> krabador onestamente no
<krabador> pietro1959, all'accensione del pc, mettiti a premere continuamente il tasto shift destro, dimmmi cosa fa
<pietro1959> riavvio subito
<pietro1959> krabador schermo nero con in serie ubuntu ubuntu recovery e setup
<krabador> pietro1959, puoi per favore farmi una foto di quella schermata ?
<krabador> pietro1959, capisco che possa essere seccante
<krabador> è importante
<pietro1959> tranquillo una volta risolto mi dai l'indirizzo che mando a te e a cristian una bottiglia di vino
<krabador> heheheheheh
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro1959> http://prntscr.com/c0sad1
<krabador> pietro1959, di windows 10 , hai fatto installazione pulita, o hai aggiornato un precedente sistema ,ad esso  ?
<pietro1959> aggiornamento da 7
<pietro1959> tra l'altro da un 7 a 32 bit ad un 10 a 64 bit
<pietro1959> 7 originale
<krabador> pietro1959, e quelle impostazioni di bios che mi hai fotografato, le hai mai toccate ?
<pietro1959> si
<krabador> pietro1959, che operazioni hai fatto ?
<pietro1959> ho disattivato secure boot
<krabador> e l'hai fatto dopo aver installato win10 ?
<pietro1959> si
<krabador> ooooh, svelato l'arcanon
<pietro1959> devo andare in cantina a prendere la bottiglia?
<krabador> allora con win10 installato in uefi, ubuntu 16.04 puo' essere installato in uefi mode
<krabador> ed il bootloader di windows è nella partizione efi
<pietro1959> quindi reinstallo ubuntu?
<krabador> pietro1959, riabilita secure boot, e segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader
<pietro1959> quindi se ho ben capito riavvio il pc entro nel boot riabilito il secure boot e poi da ubuntu scrivo questo dmesg | grep "EFI v" nel terminale?
<krabador> no, quello che è scritto in "Riparazione bootloader"
<pietro1959> devo renderla avviabile con unebootin?
<krabador> pietro1959, come hai fatto la live che usavi prima ?
<pietro1959> con unebootin
<krabador> beh, ti consiglierei di rifarla con rufus, da windows, se hai un pc con windows, oltre questo.
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> pietro1959, unetbootin non va bene in tutti gli scenari
<cristian_c> pietro1959:
<krabador> prima prova con unetbootin se va
<pietro1959> non ho pc con win...l'unico se l'he preso il figlio che è in olanda
<krabador> beh, prova questa che hai fatto con unetbootin
<Francescoo> Buonasera!, ho da poco aggiornato Ubuntu alla versione 16.04, e mi è apparso un errore, non riesco a ridimensionare la grandezza delle icone nella sezione "aspetto"
<PPANDREA87> buonasera
<pietro1959> krabador niente da fare
<pietro1959> parte solo ubuntu...win 10 non lo vede
<krabador> pietro1959, hai usato boot repair, da live ? ù
<pietro1959> riacceso con chiavetta dentro e questa riga
<pietro1959> Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition e fare clic sul pulsante Applica.
<pietro1959> non esiste
<pietro1959> krabador mi sono venute due idee..
<pietro1959> una riformatto tutto da nuovo e mi dici per favore con quale ordine
<pietro1959> oppure (se si puo') entra nel mio pc
<cristian_c> pietro1959:
<pietro1959> eccomi
<cristian_c> non ho capito se hai usato o meno boot repair
<cristian_c> da live
<pietro1959> usato
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> Fare clic sul pulsante Recommended repair. Quando la riparazione è terminata, riavviare e testare se si è recuperato l'accesso ai propri sistemi operativi installati.
<pietro1959> ho fatto riparazione raccomandata...ripartito ma vede solo ubuntu
<pietro1959> win 10 non esiste
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pietro1959: hai il log di bootrepair?
<pietro1959> no
<pietro1959> anche perche non l'ha fatto
<cristian_c> pietro1959: secure boot è attivo?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ah, ecvo
<pietro1959> azz non lo so
<pietro1959> riavvio e te lo dico
<cristian_c> pietro1959: per favore, controlla
<pietro1959> se attivo che faccio?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: manda boot repair in live
<krabador> pietro1959, sei in live ?
<pietro1959> no
<cristian_c> e poi posta il log di paste che esso ti restituirò
<cristian_c> à
<pietro1959> ma secure boot lo disattivo?
<cristian_c> no no
<pietro1959> ok
<pietro1959> vado a rifare boot repair
<pietro1959> da chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ma hai controllaro?
<cristian_c> se il secure boot è attivo?
<pietro1959> cosa cristian?
<PPANDREA87> cristian_C posso chiedertela una cosa nel frattempo?
<cristian_c> !tizio | PPANDREA87
<ubot-it> PPANDREA87: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<pietro1959> disabilitato
<PPANDREA87> ok
<cristian_c> pietro1959: e allora riattivalo
<pietro1959> riattivo e rifaccio boot repair come da istruzione
<pietro1959> ok
<PPANDREA87> salve di nuovo. vorrei chiedere una informazione su come si possa abilitare java su firefox e\o dunque se posso cercare chiarimenti su internet
<cristian_c> !java | PPANDREA87
<ubot-it> PPANDREA87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<cristian_c> PPANDREA87: hai una documentazione ufficiale e della comunità, per queste cose
<PPANDREA87> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> di niente
<PPANDREA87> spero che capirò ubuntu un poco in modo da avere questioni un po' più importanti un giorno da porvi :)
<cristian_c> PPANDREA87: devi sperare il contrario ;)
<cristian_c> (ovvero sapertela cavare da solo)
<pietro1959> allora sono con firefox di bootrepair
<krabador> cristian_c, pietro1959 non aveva riabilitato secure boot ?
<cristian_c> no
<pietro1959> secure boot abilitato
<krabador> pietro1959, ma leggi quello che ti si dice ?
<pietro1959> si
<krabador> bene.
<cristian_c> ora bootrepair
<pietro1959> e chiedo scusa per le m...ate che faccio
<pietro1959> ho due opzioni
<cristian_c> in live, giusto?
<pietro1959> in grub location
<pietro1959> la prima mi da sda6 ubuntu 16.04
<pietro1959> e windows via sda6 menu
<pietro1959> la seconda place grub into mi selezione sda e basta
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> pietro1959: scegli recommended repair
<cristian_c> poi ti darà un link al paste
<krabador> PPANDREA87,  non vergognarti, chiedi sempre in canale. io per esempio ho i privati disabilitati.
<PPANDREA87> krbador sto leggendo la guida programmazione>java più tardi ti farò sapere il risultato!
<pietro1959> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda6" dpkg --configure -a
<pietro1959> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda6" apt-get install -fy
<pietro1959> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda6" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common shim-signed linux-signed*
<cristian_c> we
<pietro1959> e mi chiede se voglio rimuovere grub2 from /boot/grub
<cristian_c> pietro1959: puoi postare una schermata?
<pietro1959> qual-[ il sito_
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro1959> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda6" dpkg --configure -a
<pietro1959> https://imgur.com/a/I2LMu
<PPANDREA87> arrivederci!
<cristian_c> pietro1959: fai come dice
<cristian_c> ovvero, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> e incolla i tre comandi
<pietro1959> e come faccio ad aprire un terminale con la live del boot
<cristian_c> indicati nella finestra, uno ad uno
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ti sembra una cosa diversa?
<cristian_c> come lo apri un terminale su ubuntu, di solito?
<pietro1959> non sono in ubuntu
<pietro1959> sono con la live del boot repair
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<pietro1959> cmq
<cristian_c> e dillo allora
<cristian_c> che non sei su una live di ubuntu
<pietro1959> ops scusa
<pietro1959> krabador mi ha fatto fare una chiavetta
<cristian_c> pietro1959: prova lo stesso con ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> o da menù
<pietro1959> trovato
<pietro1959> quindi copio paro paro quello che c e nella schermata
<pietro1959> giusto
<cristian_c> uno alla volta
<cristian_c> se appare una finestra come nella schermata che hai postato, fai come indicato da boot repair
<pietro1959> apparsa finestra
<pietro1959> con no evidenziato
<pietro1959> in boot repair mi da yes evidenziato con il terminale no evidenziato . quindi dovrei fare si se ho capito e letto bene
<pietro1959> confermi cristian
<pietro1959> cristian fatto si
<pietro1959> posto quello che mi ha risposto?
<pietro1959> cristian o krabador provo il riavvio?
<pietro1959> sono in mezzo ad un guado. riavvio?
<krabador> pietro1959, per favore, monta la partizione windows, fa un'immagine del contenuto
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Framarchino> Salve, scusate il disturbo. Ho disinstallato wine dal mio pc, ma tra le cartelle nascoste risulta ancora la cartella .wine. Mi sapete indicare per eliminarla se basta cancellarla o se devo seguire una procedura particolare?
<pietro1959> un disastro
<caveat> Framarchino: perche` dici che risulta ancora?
<Framarchino> La cartella pur nascosta esiste ancora...
<Framarchino> ed è piena di sottocartelle e file...
<caveat> Framarchino: come lo vedi? Come ti sei reso conto di cio`, da dove?
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21942706/
<caveat> Framarchino:   rm -rf ~/.wine          (anche se avresti dovuto averlo gia` dato)
<caveat> Framarchino: e allora vorresti dire che, ls -lR ~/.wine  ti lista cose?
<caveat> e che    du -sh ~/.wine ti mostra come output la sua dimensione?
<Framarchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21947061/
 * Carlin0 si stappa una birra
<Framarchino> ora non c'è più la directory dopo che ho scritto i tre comandi che mi hai dato
<Framarchino> forse con rm -rf ~/.wine me l'hai fatta rimuovere...
<caveat> era quello che volevi
<PPANDREA87> Buonasera di nuovo. Dopo essere riuscito ad installare correttamente Oracle Java 8, ho adesso la necessità di accedere il pannello di controllo di Java per modificare la lista dei siti accessibili dallo stesso. Dove si va? grazie Comunità!
<Framarchino> Grazie!
<PPANDREA87> eureka!
<PPANDREA87> grazie ancora!
<PPANDREA87> buonasera a tutti
<PPANDREA87> ps ho cercato nella / nel dash ed ecco fatto
<krabador> gerald butler
<geraldo> ciao a tutti, sapete se c'è un modo per fare si che quando viene connesso l'hdmi, l'audio sia scelto in modo predefinito al dispositivo collegato?
<krabador> geraldo, se hdmi è sconnesso all'avvio, e si connette successivamente , al momento senza fare script particolari, si deve andare a selezionare a mano
<geraldo> ah ok, capito, graziee buona serata
<krabador> a te.
<krabador> sailor uranus
<Uraneum> azz sono tutti registrati e che è
<Uraneum> ^^
<Uraneum> sera a tutti comunque
<krabador> ciao | Uraneum
<krabador> !ciao | Uraneum
<ubot-it> Uraneum: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Uraneum> volevo chiedervi info riguardo un problema che ho con un servizio systemd
<Uraneum> praticamente gli faccio eseguire una sessione di screen (in ExecStartPre)
<Uraneum> e poi gli faccio lanciare un file .sh
<Uraneum> in ExecStart
<Uraneum> la cosa funziona, perchè il file .sh me lo lancia, ma la sessione di screen me la da come (Dead???) perchè??
<krabador> hai creato tu il servizio ?
<Uraneum> ho il dubbio che non è come se i comandi fossero dati in sequenza
<Uraneum> si
<cristian_c> !ciclo
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Uraneum> può essere che lancia la sessione di screen ma in realtà il comando di lancio del file .sh non lo fa là dentro e quindi la sessione risulta morta?
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-03
<Uraneum> la domanda vera è: come lancio, tramite systemd, una sessione di screen che esegue un comando ?
<Uraneum> sto provando con roba del tipo: /usr/bin/screen -dmS BulkSearch -X -S BulkSearch comandoblabla
<Uraneum> ma non fa assolutamente nulla...
<caveat> Uraneum: fai precedere da:  screen -wipe
<Uraneum> ciao @caveat screen -wipe non serve per rimuovere le sessioni morte?
<caveat> si`, tu hai detto: "ma la sessione di screen me la da come (Dead???) perchè??"
<Uraneum> eh si non capisco perchè me la crei come morta
<Uraneum> se faccio screen -wipe me la rimuove
<caveat> Uraneum: questo: quando vuoi che venga eseguito? Al boot del sistema?
<Uraneum> quando lancio service nomeservizio start
<caveat> e poi, e` quello il contenuto dello script .sh?
<Uraneum> e diciamo che a funzionare funziona, è solo che non mi lancia il file .sh da DENTRO screen
<Uraneum> lo script .sh contiene il lancio di un server python con vari parametri
<Uraneum> quello che credo succeda attualmente è che ExecStartPre=/usr/bin/screen -dmS BulkSearch
<Uraneum> viene eseguito (infatti facendo screen -ls dopo l'avvio del servizio me lo ritrovo ma con stato Dead)
<Uraneum> viene eseguito anche l' ExecStart= /path/allo/script.sh
<Uraneum> (infatti facendo un ps -ef | grep python me lo trovo tra i processi)
<caveat> Uraneum: la parte che capisco e` che /usr/bin/screen -dmS BulkSearch -X -S BulkSearch comandoblabla  crea una sessione screen di nome BulkSearch detached e viene lanciato lo script dentro di essa
<Uraneum> eh no non viene lanciato dentro
<Uraneum> quello è il problema
<Uraneum> io vorrei che lo fosse
<caveat> lo script ha i permessi di esecuzione?
<Uraneum> si
<caveat> non ho capito come avviene il lancio della sessione screen
<caveat> con systemd..Ma non ne capisco
<caveat> come mai hai scelto proprio questo modo?
<Uraneum> per usare il Restart=always
<caveat> cioe`?
<Uraneum> in modo che quando starti il servizio rimane in funzione e se cade si rialza da solo
<caveat> e ExecStartPre= che sarebbe?
<Uraneum> sarebbe un'azione che fa prima di ExecStart
<Uraneum> che è l'azione principale del servizio
<Uraneum> il fatto è che se lancio un comando unico da FUORI il file .service che configura il servizio in questione
<Uraneum> funziona tutto
<caveat> Uraneum: quindi, il tuo interesse e' di lanciare quella sessione screen e quello script in essa porpio in corrispondenza di?
<Uraneum> mettendolo dentro l'exec no... T_T
<Uraneum> si io voglio lanciare lo script .sh DENTRO una sessione di screen
<caveat> si` ok, ma triggerata da cosa?
<Uraneum> in modo da potermi detachare e rientrare come voglio
<Uraneum> triggerata da me una volta
<Uraneum> cioè io lo lancio
<caveat> da te?
<caveat> manualmente?
<Uraneum> e lui inizia a girare e se cade il processo si restarta da solo
<Uraneum> si
<Uraneum> per questo ho scelto di creare un servizio
<caveat> non capisco, ma allora non puoi lanciare tu stesso la sessione screen manualmente?
<caveat> se tanto lo fai manualmente
<Uraneum> ed ho fatto il 90% diciamo, perchè i singoli comandi me li lancia e funzionano, non riesco a fargli lanciare la shell da screen
<Uraneum> eh ma screen non risale da solo se crasha
<Uraneum> è lì il punto
<caveat> crasha cosa?
<Uraneum> il processo chiamato dal file .sh
<caveat> e' un server che resta attivo 24/24?
<caveat> la macchina dico
<Uraneum> sì
<Uraneum> se c'è qualcuno che ne capisce di systemd si faccia vivo!
<caveat> vero, ma non capisco come mai tiri in ballo sysytemd
<caveat> screen resta attivo sempre e comunque
<Uraneum> come dicevo, per avvalermi della funzionalità di restart automatico
<caveat> di cosa?
<Uraneum> sempre del file .sh
<Uraneum> screen rimane attivo, ma se il server python che lancio crasha
<Uraneum> screen non lo ritira su
<caveat> come mai crasha?
<Uraneum> ahahah
<Uraneum> bè può succedere
<caveat> Uraneum: prendi spunto da http://sprunge.us/GLjR
<caveat> al posto di irssi metti il nome della tua sessione
<caveat> e in if ! pgrep -U $UID irssi    al posto sempre di irssi, il nome del processo di cui ti preme verificare se sia ancora attivo o meno
<Uraneum> ce l'ho fatta c**zooooooooooooooo
<Uraneum> grazie comunque per il supporto caveat ;)
<caveat> ok
<tntnet> AIUTO !!!!! DOPO AVER AGGIORNATO UBUNTU 14.4 A UBUNTU 16.04 QUANDO AVVIO IL SISTEMA MI COMPARE SCHERMO NERO CON SCRITTO IL NOME DEL PC LOGHIN COSA DEVO SCRIVERE??????
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema. Ho provato ad aggiornare kubuntu 14.04 a 16.04, ma senza successo (systemd non andava, e plymouth s'impiantava). Ho ripristinato dunque la partizione precedentemente salvata con clonezilla. Ora, all'avvio di kubuntu, mi viene chiesto di fare il login nella sessione grafica (e fino a qui tutto ok). Solo che me lo chiede ripetutamente senza caricare il desktop. In terminale, invece, tutto procede correttamente. Come posso uscire dal con
<Ab3L> trovato. ho dovuto cambiare l'owner di .Xauthority da root:root a mio_user:mio_user con: sudo chown <username>:<username>
<Ab3L> ora ho plasma che si è impiantato, ma credo che sia un altro problema. ci studierò su. bye.
<Trpger> anyone?
<FrankSi> Salve ragazzi. Stamane ho usato il Creatore di Dischi d'Avvio, da un laptop ubuntu 14.04, per creare una usb con Ubuntu 16.04.1. La procedura è andata a buon fine, ma quando cerco di installarlo dal boot menu mi appare questo...  www.prntscr.com/c10zzg Spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare. Grazie mille.
<FrankSi> Ho trovato questa discussione... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22010407/ Ma non credo sia idonea...
<FrankSi> Ok grazie, ho risolto.
<FrankSi> krabador scusa potresti aiutarmi un minuto?
<caveat> FrankSi: quando ti si presenta l'errore, dicono di premere TAB e quindi di scegliere l'opzione che preferisci
<caveat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760406/ubuntu-16-04-final-not-booting-from-stick-gfxboot-c32-not-a-com32r-image
<FrankSi> caveat Ora sono riuscito ad installarlo, ho scritto "live"
<caveat> si`
<FrankSi> caveat ma non è questo il problema, ora non trovo più i file che avevo sulla 14.04
<FrankSi> sono andati persi tutti?
<caveat> perche` dici cosi`?
<caveat> cioe`, come mai lo pensi?
<FrankSi> Allora. ieri ho provato a fare l'aggiornamento alla 16.04, ma non è andata a buon fine (50%) ho dovuto spegnere il computer (si era bloccato) e poi quando l'ho riacceso non girava. mi dava errore. Ieri sera ho chiesto sulla chat assistenza e mi hanno detto di masterizzare una usb con la iso 16.04 e l'ho fatto. ma ora non trovo più i file che avevo
<FrankSi> sulla 14.04
<FrankSi> Ora riprovo
<FrankSi> e vedo un pò
<caveat> FrankSi: beh se hai reinstallato sulla stessa partizione su cui si trovava quella precedente, immagino siano andati persi, se invece hai fatto avanzamento, allora immagino ci siano ancora, pero` non sono sicuro di quanto dico, non avendo mai provatoo
<FrankSi> caveat non ti preoccupare. Ho risolto. Bastava solo leggere con un pò pi
<FrankSi> più di attenzione. Ora copio i file su di un altra usb
<FrankSi> e procedo con l'installazione definitiva
<paul0897> ciao
<paul0897> argomento: impostazione ufw
<fabio_cc> !ciao | paul0897
<ubot-it> paul0897: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> paul0897, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Ufw
<paul0897> fabio_cc, grazie :)
<paul0897> sto seguendo quella guida ma non funziona
<fabio_cc> paul0897, prego
<paul0897> fabio_cc, posso porre qulche domanda?
<fabio_cc> paul0897, certo
<paul0897> grazie
<paul0897> ho prima disabilitato ufw, poi impostato il 'deny', e poi riabilitato ufw. Il traffico in entrata è sempre abilitato. Dove sbaglio?
<fabio_cc> paul0897, prima di tutto bisognerebbe capire se tu abbia veramente la necessità di un firewall, e il motivo per cui lo vorresti usare
<fabio_cc> paul0897, dovresti comunque leggere questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<paul0897> è la prima volta che lo uso
<fabio_cc> paul0897, come ti colleghi ad internet?
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ok, lo leggo
<paul0897> fabio_cc, tramite ADSL
<fabio_cc> paul0897, quindi usi un router?
<paul0897> si
<fabio_cc> paul0897, allora le regole sul traffico in ingresso non ti servono a molto, c'è già il nat del router, per cui sei obbligato ad aprire le porte su cui devi riceve connessioni in ingresso
<fabio_cc> paul0897, quello è già un firewall
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ok, ma io volevo iniziare a vedere il firewall bloccando le porte in entrata del pc
<fabio_cc> paul0897, sulle interfaccie di configurazione dei router di solito si chiama nat o port forwarding
<paul0897> fabio_cc, si, lo so
<fabio_cc> *interfacce
<paul0897> fabio_cc, sono i primi passi
<paul0897> fabio_cc, è strano perchè non da messaggi d'errore
<paul0897> fabio_cc, h provato anche riavviando dopo aver disabilitato ed impostato il deny, una volta riavviato l'ho attivato. Niente!
<paul0897> fabio_cc, *ho
<akis24> paul0897: sudo ufw status  da terminale che risponde ?
<paul0897> fabio_cc, attivo o disattivo, in modo corretto
<fabio_cc> paul0897, in ogni caso, esiste anche l'interfaccia grafica per ufw, si chiama gufw
<paul0897> fabio_cc, si, ma preferisco il terminale
<paul0897> fabio_cc, per disabilitare il traffico in ingresso ho digitato: sudo ufw default deny
<fabio_cc> paul0897, come ti ha detto akis24, controlla che ufw sia attivo
<paul0897> fabio_cc, certo, è attivo, logico
<paul0897> akis24, risponde che è attivo
<akis24> paul0897: che vorresti fare ? mica è chiaro cosa vuoi fare ..
<fabio_cc> paul0897, fammi capire, da cosa deduci che quando imposti deny per il traffico in ingresso ufw non funziona correttamente?
<fabio_cc> [12:10:53] <fabio_cc> paul0897, prima di tutto bisognerebbe capire se tu abbia veramente la necessità di un firewall, e il motivo per cui lo vorresti usare
<paul0897> akis24, sto provando per la prima volta ufw
<paul0897> fabio_cc, semplice, per verificare il comando che ti ho scritto sopra (deny) ho provato a collegarmi con firefox, ed entra tutto il traffico
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ho provato anche da terminale con wget ...
<fabio_cc> paul0897, leggi bene http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<fabio_cc> paul0897, non hai ben chiaro cosa vuol dire connessione in ingresso e connessione in uscita
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ok, forse mi sfugge qualcosa, quella pagina non l'ho guardata pensando che quella di ufw fosse ampiamente documentata
<fabio_cc> paul0897, quando navighi sul web con firefox, sei tu che ti colleghi ad un web server (ad esempio porta 80 per http), quindi devi bloccare il traffico in uscita sulla porta 80
<paul0897> fabio_cc, perchè non l'ho ben chiara?
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ma non basta bloccare il traffico in entrata per testarlo?
<paul0897> fabio_cc, forse sbaglio qui, ho delle lacune
<fabio_cc> paul0897, si infatti è proprio questo l'errore, bloccare il traffico in ingresso vuol dire non poter accettare connessioni sulle *proprie* porte tcp
<fabio_cc> paul0897, leggi bene http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<paul0897> fabio_cc, guardo meglio
<paul0897> fabio_cc, grazie infinite :)
<fabio_cc> paul0897, prego
<paul0897> fabio_cc, buon pranzo
<fabio_cc> paul0897, anche a te
<paul0897> fabio_cc, grazie
<fabio_cc> paul0897, dopo quel wiki, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall/Connessioni
<paul0897> fabio_cc, ok, grazie per l'aiuto
<miki> salve
<Guest76108> non riesco a vedere il file iso
<Guest76108> scricato con rar
<Guest76108> grazie
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, spiegati meglio
<Guest76108> ho scaricato ubuntu
<Guest76108> con win rar
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, winrar è un gestore di archivi compressi per win, non ha senso quello che dici
<Guest76108> lo apro ma non vedo quale e il file iso da masterizzare
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, ubuntu lo scarichi o dal sito ufficiale o tramite torrent
<Guest76108> sito ufficiale
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, la mia era una affermazione non una domanda
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, quindi hai un file .iso
<fabio_cc> ?
<Guest76108> un rar
<Guest76108> archivio
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, quando scarichi ubuntu dal sito ufficiale quello che scarichi è un file .iso
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, sicuramente hai l'estensione .iso associata al programma winrar
<Guest76108> si ma lo apre con win rar
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, ma non devi aprire il file .iso, lo devi masterizzare su un cd oppure creare una chiavetta avviabile
<fabio_cc> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, si ma tu non devi farci doppio clic
<Guest76108> ok grazie
<Guest76108> ci provo
<Guest76108> gentilisssimi
<fabio_cc> Guest76108, prego
<HardWare> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | HardWare
<ubot-it> HardWare: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giop> salve a tutti. sto cercando di avviare ubuntu 16.04 da un box usb3 con ssd. sono su un macbook pro. ho due dischi interni. questo il report di boot-info http://paste2.org/p5j1Myxs
<giop> che impostazioni devo scegliere su boot-repair per non intaccare i due hard disk interni e avviare lo stesso ubuntu?
<giop> ora sono da live usb
<giop> mi chiedevo cosa cambia spuntare Separate /boot/efi partition e quale opzione scegliere
<giop> nelle impostazioni avanzate
<giop> questo il risultato del boot-repair selezionando l'hard disk con ubuntu http://paste2.org/pdNBGtjO
<giop> provo il riavvio, saluti
<giop> ha funzionato!
<ilTeto> Buonasera, sapete come si installa il lettore della CRS bit4id su Ubuntu 14.04? Sul Forum non c'è niente
<f843d0> ilTeto: dove hai scaricato il software?
<f843d0> ilTeto: non ci sono istruzioni a riguardo
<f843d0> ilTeto: ?
<ilTeto> Non ho niente, scusa ma mi si è chiusa la hat e non ricordo il tuo nik
<f843d0> ilTeto: puoi rispondere a tutte le domande? Riproviamo.... dove hai scaricato il software?
<ilTeto> f843d0
<ilTeto> f843d0
<ilTeto> f843d0: non ho scaricato niente
<f843d0> ilTeto: e perchè vorresti installare questo software?
<ilTeto> f843d0
<ilTeto> per usare la CRS REgione Lombardia
<f843d0> ilTeto: quindi, una Carta Regionale dei Servizi
<ilTeto> f843d0
<ilTeto> :esatto
<f843d0> ilTeto: ora, avrà avuto una confezione, un manuale di istruzioni, qualcosa
<f843d0> ilTeto: cerca di rispondere solo su una linea, grazie. Cerca nella documentazione siti di riferimento, e controlla se il software è sviluppato anche per piattaforme GNU/Linux
<ilTeto> f843d0: ho trovato questo ma non sono capace mi spiace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22048250/
<f843d0> ilTeto: la versione indicata è molto vecchia, ma non vedo particolari ostacoli, mi sembra piuttosto chiaro
<f843d0> ilTeto: cosa non ti è chiaro del contenuto di pagina 4?
<ilTeto> f843d0: per me è Ostrogoto. cosa dovrei fare?
<aledolz> non riesco ad aggiornare xubuntu, inoltre non riesco a sentire l'audio
<f843d0> ilTeto: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<f843d0> aledolz: vada per l'aggiornamento, ma perchè hai un problema audio? Da quando? In seguito a cosa? E' sempre stato così?
<aledolz> è da poco che sto usando ubuntu, quindi mi sono accorto da poco che non va, poi i video su youtube mi sembrano anche velocizzati
<f843d0> ilTeto: echo "deb http://supportsiss.lispa.it/apt bit4id/" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<f843d0> ilTeto: sudo apt-get update
<f843d0> aledolz: quale versione hai installato?
<krabador> aledolz, è da poco che lo stai usando, ed è da poco che non va... ha mai funzionato ?
<aledolz> hyo la 14.04 ora e non riesco ad aggiornare
<f843d0> aledolz: hai provato in live a vedere se l'audio funziona?
<aledolz> mi sembrava funzionasse
<f843d0> aledolz: hai fatto modifiche al sistema dopo averlo installato?
<krabador> "e non riesco ad aggiornare" ---> aggiornamenti standard, o salto a versione successiva di ubuntu  ?
<krabador> !dettagli | aledolz
<ubot-it> aledolz: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<aledolz> xubuntu 14.04,intel core i7 6700, 8gb ram, scheda videom hd graphics 530 2gb
<ilTeto> f843d0:Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto. Adesso posso collegarlo e provare?
<f843d0> ilTeto: proprio no
<f843d0> ilTeto: sudo apt-get install crssiss-pdl-cittadino
<krabador> aledolz, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<f843d0> ilTeto: ti consiglio di farci un paste
<krabador> !pastebin | aledolz
<ubot-it> aledolz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilTeto> f843d0: aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 22 non aggiornati
<f843d0> ilTeto: magari di tutta la schermata successiva al comando
<f843d0> ilTeto: e paste intendo...
<f843d0> !paste | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilTeto> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22051016/
<f843d0> ilTeto: come è che avevi già installato il pacchetto? Linea 4 del pastebin...
<ilTeto> f843d0: non saprei
<f843d0> ilTeto: bene, comunque, a questo punto, il lettore potrebbe funzionare. Per il resto, leggi la guida d'uso relativa al documento che hai segnalato
<f843d0> ilTeto: intendo http://www.crs.lombardia.it/configuramozilla/istruzioni_configurazione_librerie.pdf
<ilTeto> f843d0: Grazie provo
<ilTeto> f843d0: non trovo nemmeno le opzioni da strumenti: ho download ecc. ma non opzioni
<f843d0> ilTeto: in Linux è sotto Modifica
<ilTeto> f843d0: non si apre
<f843d0> !chat | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> ilTeto: dimmi cosa non è chiaro nel digitare /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> perchè, quante volte gliel'hai detto ?
<ilTeto> Scusate ma non sono proprio pratico, dove lo digito?
<f843d0> krabador: sono stato contattato in pvt, con "Intendi qua?"
<f843d0> ilTeto: dove hai digitato poco fa il tuo ultimo intervento, per esempio. Insomma, proprio qui
<ilTeto> Grazie, vado via, scusate ancora
<jhkj> provo a mettere ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64 su VM Virtual machine ma mi compare un errore relativo al kernel non appropriato per la mia CPU, come risolvo?
<jhkj> io ho una i686 CPU
<krabador> jhkj, leggi la documentazione della vm
<jhkj> cosa in particolare devo leggere?
<jhkj> se metto vmware palyer 12 risolvo?
<krabador> jhkj, in questo canale troverai supporto per sistemi reali, per i virtuali chiedi nelle risorse del software vm usato e leggi la loro documentazione.
<Fabioch> Ciao a tutti ho un problema di boot con ubuntu 16.04 installato su 1 hd, windows 7 su altro e windows 10 su altro hd, prima funzionava tranquillamente ora non +
<Fabioch> ho installato boot repair manulla
<krabador> !dettagli | Fabioch
<ubot-it> Fabioch: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Fabioch> ubuntu 16.04 lts ram 3gb processore intel pentium D 2.80GHZX2  GRAFICA INTEL 965Q
<krabador> Fabioch, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Fabioch, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Fabioch> cosa sono questi comandi grazie?
<krabador> !pastebinit | Fabioch
<ubot-it> Fabioch: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<krabador> Fabioch, man fdisk , da terminale.
<krabador> !comandi | Fabioch
<ubot-it> Fabioch: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22081852/
<Fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22081852/
<Fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22081852/
<Fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22081852/
<Fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22081852/
<krabador> fabioch, uno solo andava bene
<lena509> buonasera..
<krabador> !ciao | lena509
<ubot-it> lena509: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lena509> ah meno male qualcuno che mi risponde
<lena509> grazie, potete darmi qualche delucidazione?
<krabador> lena509, certo non puoi aspettarti che ti rispondano a mezzanotte nel canale del gruppo documentazione...
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> !chiedi | lena509
<ubot-it> lena509: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !caio | lena509
<ubot-it> lena509: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<krabador> se non è una domanda di profilo tecnico, strettamente legata al sistema, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<lena509> scusatemi , sono una neewbie , pensavo di esserci gia' in ubuntu it chat..
<krabador> sei in canale supporto (questo) e canale del gruppo documentazione
<krabador> !chat | lena509
<ubot-it> lena509: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lena509> ok buono a sapersi  :)
<krabador> !chat | lena509
<ubot-it> lena509: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !caio
<ubot-it> Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<lena509> ho un problema con la iso di xubuntu,dopo averla caricata.. nella finestra di unetbootin mi esce una finestra con scritto usb /dev/sdb1 non montato , cosa dovrei fare?
<Hejolis> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Hejolis
<ubot-it> Hejolis: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Hejolis> Ho un problema.voglio cambiare da Windows 10 per ubuntu però il lettore dvdrw di Windows non leggere il vostro dvd con il
<Hejolis> con il  vostro software
<krabador> come l'hai masterizzato il dvd ?
<Hejolis> non.go appena comprato la rivista oggi con il dvd
<krabador> Hejolis, scarica una iso di ubuntu, in base al processore a tua disposizione
<krabador> !iso | Hejolis
<ubot-it> Hejolis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> masterizzalo cosi'
<krabador> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> segui questa guida , per installare
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-04
<bunom> richiesta d' aiuto ho eseguito l'aggiornamento per istallare ubuntu 16.04 ma qualcosa è andato storto e quando ho riavviato il PC mi appare uno sfondo nero e mi si chiede il login , ho inserito il login ma mi dice che è sbagliato ( per me invece è giusto perchè me lo sono segnato) come posso sbloccare la situazione? devo formattare?  vi ringrazio p
<bunom> er l'aiuto.
<paul__759> bunom fau prima a reinstallare tutto
<drox> Scusate il disturbo qualcuno sa se il comando spyd2en è ancora in funzione o è stato sostituito?
<drox> ma argyll è argyllcms?
<akis24> !info argyll
<ubot-it> argyll (source: argyll): Color Management System, calibrator and profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3+repack-2 (xenial), package size 4305 kB, installed size 88229 kB
<Ch0liax> Heilà! :)
<drox> si è lo stesso... grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Florasol> Salve
<Florasol> Hoappena installato ubuntu 16.04.1 eho problemi con l risoluzione monitor ,qualcuno mi può' aiutare?
<N3mo> Buonasera, qualcuno può spiegarmi questo?
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22172996/
<N3mo> perchè available è solo 4,7GB mentre il pc ne ha 8 ?
<Carlin0> N3mo, lo vedi tot 7,7 ?
<N3mo> Si
<N3mo> Cos'è available? perhè free + used = available
<Carlin0> no casomai tot meno (used e cache) = avaible
<N3mo> mmmm
<N3mo> free  cos'è allora?
<Carlin0> N3mo, li vede tutti è 8 gb da am ...
<Carlin0> ram*
<N3mo> Ok, grazie
<jambo> ciao, sono collegato con la versione di prova di ubuntu, ho sempre avuto un problema con ubuntu, ovvero la connessione wifi si interrompe dopo alcuni minuti, e l unico modo per farla ripartire e+{}"
<jambo> riavviare il pc..
<jambo> potete aiutarmi_
<jambo> ?
<cristian_c> jambo: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> jambo: e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> jambo: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22183222/
<cristian_c>  product: RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> jambo: allora. qui in live nessun problema?
<jambo> per adesso no
<jambo> ma ricordo che una volta mi era successo anche da qui
<cristian_c> 'ogni quanto' succede?
<jambo> non riesco a capire se fa cosi dopo un po che non navigo oppure lo fa e basta, comunque di solito dopo 10 15 minuti che ho il pc acceso
<krabador> !dettagli | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<jambo> e disconnettere e riconnettere il wifi non me lo fa fare, e' come se non fosse in grado piu di trovare una rete wifi
<jambo> Ubuntu 16.04, ram 4 gb, AMD A8-7100 1.8 GHz ,AMD Radeon R5 (Kaveri)
<jambo> questo pc http://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-E555-Notebook-Review.129863.0.html
<jambo> tra l-altro ho installato fedora adesso e mi da comunque qualche problema col wifi
<cristian_c> jambo: ma in live quanto hai provato?
<krabador> jambo: sudo apt-get install gcc build-essential
<jambo> un oretta
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22184187/
<krabador> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<jambo> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> se adesso sei da live, non farlo
<krabador> questo scaricherà il sorgente dell'ultimo driver per quella scheda, da compilare
<krabador> va fatto dal sistema che deve essere usato .
<jambo> ma se faccio log out da live poi posso rientrare?
<jambo> se faccio log out come rientro?
<krabador> jambo: chiudi questa chat, carica il sistema in questione, attaccati ad un cavo lan, in modo da evitare possibili problemi
<krabador> ed entra qui
<jambo> scusa in che senso carica il sistema? devo installarlo?
<krabador> jambo: sei entrato per assistenza ad un sistema ubuntu, no?
<krabador> o entri qui con quel sistema, oppure #ubuntu-it-chat
<jambo> si [ appena disconnesso di nuovo il wifi
<krabador> <krabador> jambo: chiudi questa chat, carica il sistema in questione, attaccati ad un cavo lan, in modo da evitare possibili problemi
<jambo> adesso entro dal tablet perche non ho il cavo lan
<krabador> jambo: le operazioni di cui ti sto parlando implicano lo scarico di dati da internet
<krabador> se la connessione salta durante, crei solo problemi
<krabador> procurati un cavo lan, e si puo' operare.
<jambo> trovato
<jambo> un attimo, credevo di non averlo
<jambo> ok ci sono
<krabador> jambo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> jambo: sudo apt-get update
<krabador> jambo: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade| pastebinit
<jambo> sono sempre da live, procedo?
<krabador> jambo: ma hai capito cosa ti è stato detto fino ad adesso ?
<jambo> questi comandi da terminale?
<krabador> vuoi assistenza per una live ?
<jambo> ok ma prima di installare ubuntu per l n-esima volta volevo vedere se mi dava ancora lo stesso problema
<krabador> jambo: torna quando hai meno voglia di prendere in giro
<jambo> nono aspetta
<jambo> scusami non era mia intenzione davvero
<jambo> non ci capisco molto sinceramente, credevo che la live servisse per vedere se gira tutto correttamente
<krabador> certo, ma assistenza si fa per sistemi installati
<jambo> una cosa, se installo ubuntu adesso posso metterlo su fedora?
<krabador> jambo: pensa alla salute va.
<jambo> cioe posso togliere fedora e mettere ubuntu direttamente installando ubuntu oppure devo prima disinstallare fedora?
<krabador> puoi installare qualsiasi cosa, nelle partizioni che vuoi.
<jambo> va bene, allora se riesco torno appena fatto
<krabador> la live ha kernel e settaggi per essere il piu' dimostrativa possibile, sia in senso di uso di sistema, sia in senso di supporto hardware, ma cio' che deve essere installato e richiede riavvio, non potrai mai vederlo
<jambo> intanto grazie dell-aiuto,
<jambo> ho tolto fedora e disinstallato ubuntu, ma dal grub mi fa scegliere ancora tra fedora e windows...
<jambo> adesso sto scrivendo dalla live di ubuntu
<jambo> come risolvo_
<jambo> ?
<krabador> jambo: "ho tolto fedora e disinstallato ubuntu,"
<akis24> jambo: con " tolto " che intendi ?
<cristian_c> infatti, tolto come?
<jambo> ho eliminato la partizione
<jambo> formattata
<krabador> jambo: con l'installer ubuntu potevi semplicemetne assegnarla a lui.
<jambo> immagino, ma non ci ho capito molto
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ciao ragazzi, un mio amico mi ha portato un portatile dove un anno fa installai Ubuntu 14.04. Non gli leggeva il wireless più. Avviando un kernel precedente si è connesso. Provando a fare un aggiornamento dei pacchetti o qualsiasi pacchetto tenti di installare viene fuori un casotto di scritte che indicano spazio esaurito nella partizione /
<jambo> seguo questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair ?
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: se hai la root piccola, e piena, o la allarghi, oppure non c'è niente che puoi fare
<krabador> jambo: non hai ancora detto che cosa hai fatto di preciso
<Dunamis-from-ubu> sto faccendo sudo apt-get autormemove autoclean sto svuotando tutti i cestini
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ma niente sempre quella scritta
<krabador> !dettagli | Dunamis-from-ubu
<ubot-it> Dunamis-from-ubu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Dunamis-from-ubu> Dunque è un Acer Aspire E1-571
<jambo> ho formattato la partizione, l ho riaggiunta a windows e poi ho installato ubuntu accanto a windows
<jambo> quando dico la partizione intendo quella su cui era installata fedora
<krabador> "l ho riaggiunta a windows" ---> come ?
<krabador> jambo: eh, che potevi usare per ubuntu
<jambo> da windows in  gestione file ho esteso il volume della partizione di windows
<krabador> per quello prima ti ho detto ,alla tua domanda [17:33] <krabador> puoi installare qualsiasi cosa, nelle partizioni che vuoi.
<krabador> jambo: ti sei sparato su un piede.
<krabador> jambo: apri il terminale
<jambo> si
<Dunamis-from-ubu> la situazione che appare è questa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22190979/
<krabador> jambo: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: df -h
<krabador> fa pastebin
<jambo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22191183/
<krabador> jambo: solo il link seriviva
<jambo> https://ptpb.pw/oCR2
<krabador> jambo: hai uefi attivo, nel sistema ?
<jambo> credo di si
<Dunamis-from-ubu> kraboador mi hai preceduto XD rodread@rodread-Aspire-E1-571:~$ df -h
<Dunamis-from-ubu> File system     Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su
<Dunamis-from-ubu> udev            1,9G   12K    1,9G   1% /dev
<Dunamis-from-ubu> tmpfs           378M  1,1M    376M   1% /run
<Dunamis-from-ubu> none            4,0K     0    4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<Dunamis-from-ubu> none            5,0M     0    5,0M   0% /run/lock
<jambo> come lo vedo_
<jambo> ?
<krabador> jambo: da bios
<krabador> jambo: segui la guida di boot repair,  se hai uefi attivo
<Dunamis-from-ubu> Non so se era arrivato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22191343/
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: no, hai incollato tutto l'output
<krabador> e ti era stato chiesto un pastebin
<Dunamis-from-ubu> azz... scusate.. sto impazzendo con il touchpad di sto computer
<Dunamis-from-ubu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22191343/
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: carica ubuntu in live, carica gparted, togli 10gb alla home, e dalli alla root
<jambo> http://imgur.com/CUX9fft
<jambo> si vede da qui?
<krabador> jambo: segui boot repair
<jambo> ok
<Dunamis-from-ubu> mmm... ok intanto grazie krabador... ora nasce un altro problema... ho due chiavette che appena gli installo da iso di xubuntu16.04 non vengono più lette... mistero!!! Al momento non so come ripartire in live.. troverò una soluzione.. sul mio notebook ho Manjaro e li si usa SUSE Imagewriter e non Unebootin... in ogni caso anche provando con dd stes
<Dunamis-from-ubu> so errore... cioè crea la tabella partizioni ok... creo una partizione fat32 ok.... leggo e scrivo files dentro... appena metto xubuntu-16.04 non viene più letta
<cristian_c> qui si consiglia rufus, non unetbootin
<cristian_c> o al massimo dd, o usb creator gtk
<krabador> unetbootin da problemi , ha un suo mbr che non va benissimo
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ah ok... ora cerco rufus su manjaro
<krabador> si puo' usare usb-creator, da 16.04 in poi, non prima , che è buggato
<Dunamis-from-ubu> vediamo se risolvo
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: lascia perdere rufus su manjaro
<krabador> fa la pendrive con dd
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ho provato ma poi non appare più manche la pendrive
<Dunamis-from-ubu> è strano
<krabador> dd if=/percorso/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Dunamis-from-ubu> questo ho fatto... ora riprovo
<cristian_c> 'non appare più la pendrive'?
<cristian_c> se la fai con dd, non verrà montata come storage
<krabador> dd scrive a pacchetti
<cristian_c> ma vista comunque al boot, che è la cpsa essenziale
<krabador> non crea una pendrive riutilizzabile
<cristian_c> non usa fat
<Dunamis-from-ubu> boh ragazzi.. riprovo... qualcosa prima è andata storta mi sa
<cristian_c> con usb creator gtk dovrebbe esserci una situazione simile a dd
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda il montaggio
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: pendrive che non vengono proprio viste , o sono partite, o non è finita correttamente la scrittura.
<krabador> scongiurando problemi con le porte
<Dunamis-from-ubu> eh infatti... ho il sospetto che siano partite entrambe... la cosa strana è che quando creo la partizione e gli metto un file dentro... lo legge... è appena scompatto la iso che impazzisce
<Dunamis-from-ubu> cioè non esiste più... devo rileggerla tramite il manager partizioni
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: le flash memory delle pendrive, sono discretamente fragili
<Dunamis-from-ubu> eh... mi sono accorto
<Dunamis-from-ubu> un bel bordello
<Dunamis-from-ubu> perchè qui se non allargo / non c'è nulla da fare
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ma mi chiedo in un anno è possibile che il mio amico abbia saturato 20gb di / ????
<krabador> gli utenti sono capaci di tutto
<Dunamis-from-ubu> si è vero
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ho pure svuotato tuta /var/log
<Dunamis-from-ubu> niente
<Dunamis-from-ubu> prima dava il 100% e ora il 98% occupat
<Dunamis-from-ubu> occupato
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: chiedi se hai problemi anche dopo aver allargato la root.-
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ma che ci avrà messo?
<Dunamis-from-ubu> la /home è separata
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ok krabador
<Dunamis-from-ubu> intanto grazie mille
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: digli poi al proprietario, di venire direttamente qui la prossima volta.
<Dunamis-from-ubu> eh eh... ok... senz altro
<Dunamis-from-ubu> krabador:  la pendrive me la monta con etichetta xubuntu-16.04 ecc ma dentro è vuota... prima di usare dd devo smontarla?
<Dunamis-from-ubu> cioè riprovo
<Dunamis-from-ubu> a riscriverla
<Dunamis-from-ubu> ma vorrei togliermi il dubbio... la smonto o non c'è bisogno?
<akis24> se la smonti dove scrive dd ?
<krabador> Dunamis-from-ubu: ricrea tabella partizioni, crea unica partizone fat , una volta applicate le modifiche, staccala riattaccala
<Dunamis-from-ubu> è quello che ho fatto prima managgia... va beh ripeto
<krabador> manda comunque (in base a come viene vista ) sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> e poi manda dd
<Dunamis-from-ubu> perfetto
<Dunamis-from-ubu> la fat 32 o 16? Prima ho fatto 32
<Dunamis-from-ubu> forse sbaglio qui
<krabador> no
<krabador> tanto dd scrive a pacchetti
<krabador> ma fat32 è piu' simpatica
<Dunamis-from-ubu> azz.. va beh ripeto tutta l'operazione... vediamo che viene fuori.. azz 2 pendrive fottute mi sa... se non funge manco stavolta
<pietro1959> buona sera
<akis24> !ciao | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dunamis-from-ubu> intanto sto facendo una variente... installo gparted su manjaro che prima ho usato il partition manager di KDE e mi convince meno di GParted
<pietro1959> sera akis24
<krabador> pietro1959: ho i pvt disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<pietro1959> krabador volevo solo scusarmi se ero stato un rompi l'altra sera...
<krabador> ma no, pietro1959, nessun problema. Maggiore attenzione evita di causare problemi sia tecnici, sia nella pratica di assistenza
<pietro1959> con krabador il problema persiste. ora sono con la live di ubuntu e ho installato solo win 10
<krabador> il problema persiste con krabador, con altri non c'è ?
<pietro1959> no scusa...il con è uscito per caso
<krabador> pietro1959: abilita uefi , installa ubuntu, ed assicurati che il bootloader finisca nella partizione efi
<pietro1959> ok krabador un passo alla volta. come abilito uefi?
<krabador> da bios
<Joshua^Dunamis> krabador: c'è daaggiungere altro dd if=Scaricati/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis: sudo
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<krabador> eh.
<pietro1959> krabador riavvio il pc e poi?
<Joshua^Dunamis>  ecco forse l'inghippo
<krabador> pietro1959: entri in bios, abiliti uefi
<pietro1959> dove trovo l'abilitazione?
<pietro1959> secur boot abilitato per caso?
<krabador> si
<pietro1959> ok
<pietro1959> vado e torno
<Joshua^Dunamis> con sta cosa che dd non da output mi sa che ha scritto 0 perchè non aveva i permessi... vedo ad operazione conclusa se spuntano i files dentro
<akis24> dd da' output alla fine
<pietro1959> krabador secure boot enabled
<krabador> pietro1959: ubuntu 64 bit ?
<pietro1959> si
<krabador> bene
<pietro1959> con win 10 ho fatto una partizione dove installare ubuntu
<pietro1959> ho fatto giusto
<pietro1959> con il ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si akis24 quello lo ha dato ma non l'avevo analizzato
<krabador> pietro1959: fatto malissimo
<akis24> Joshua^Dunamis:  allora attento ai record letti e quelli scritti ..
<krabador> le partizioni ubuntu se le fa da solo, o le fai da ubuntu per poi indicare a mano
<pietro1959> krabador azz....
<pietro1959> posso rimediare o sono da cartellino rosso?
<krabador> pietro1959: fa partire l'installer, quando ti dice dove installare fa immagine
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis: in base al sistema in cui si manda dd, di puo' usare in pipe pv
<krabador> che fa un verbose di quello che fa il comano
<krabador> sudo dd if=quellochesia | pv | sudo dd of=quellochesia
<Joshua^Dunamis> interessante krabador
<krabador> beh, piu' che altro , fa al caso tuo.
<Joshua^Dunamis> già
<pietro1959> krabador mi ridai il sito dove postare screenshot?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ora vedo appena finisce ormai questa operazione
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro1959> http://prntscr.com/c1mfu0
<pietro1959> krabador qui vado avanti con quale opzione?
<pietro1959> krabador http://prntscr.com/c1mfu0
<pietro1959> con quale opzione vado avanti?
<Joshua^Dunamis> è pazzesco operazione conclusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22197568/ ma la chiavetta non esiste più... anche attaccandola all'altro computer
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, rimandato con sudo ?
<krabador> pietro1959, hai intenzione di chiedere passo passo ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> krabador: già
<pietro1959> krabador se fosse possibile si. e' troppo importante per me fare tutto giusto
<pietro1959> so che rompo (poi mi dici-dite) come ricompensarvi
<krabador> pietro1959, solo dove ti chiede dove instalare , per favore, le altre opzioni, sono abbondantemente alla tua portata
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> se hai il pc connesso ad internet, manda tranquillamente ok con tutte e 2 le voci spuntate nella schermata che hai mandato
<Joshua^Dunamis> tanto per non farmi mancare niente provo anche l'altra chiavetta e stavolta metto anche il pv
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, sudo
<Joshua^Dunamis> si certo
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, e deve essere tassativamente smontata
<krabador> e non con il tasto da nautilus
<krabador> ma con umount
<Joshua^Dunamis> krabador: si ho dato il sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> dando per scontato che la chiavetta sia sdb
<Joshua^Dunamis> ora riprovo questa
<Joshua^Dunamis> sisi è sdb
<pietro1959> krabador questa è un opzione che mi da sempre http://prntscr.com/c1mk6i
<pietro1959> anche perchè win 10 mi da legacy alla voce bios
<krabador>  pietro1959 ma tu , e c'è anche nel log
<krabador> hai detto di aver disabilitato uefi DOPO l'installazione di win10
<pietro1959> adesso è abilitato
<krabador> pietro1959, non sto parlando di adesso
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> ma l'altra volta
<jambo> krabador ho provato con boot repair ma nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> su manjaro non mi trova il comando pv
<Joshua^Dunamis> da che pacco lo installo?
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, infatti, Joshua^Dunamis "in base al sistema in cui si manda"
<pietro1959> l'altra volta ho disabilitato uefi dopo l'installazione di win 10
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, tu conosci il tuo sistema
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, tu trova una soluzione +
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok procurerò pv XD
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, altrimenti non lo usi, ed amen
<krabador> pietro1959, quindi , se win10 è stato installato con uefi abilitato, non puoi avere il messaggio che ti sta dando adesso
<krabador> pietro1959, se win10 è stato invece installato con uefi disabilitato, allora clicca su indietro esci dall'installer, disabilita uefi, fa partire l'installer nuovamente
<pietro1959> krabador ok
<pietro1959> a tra poco
<krabador> jambo, come lo hai usato boot repair ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> va beh ho avviato senza pv
<Joshua^Dunamis> vedo che succede su sta chiavetta... tanto se non funge vuol dire che sono andate
<Joshua^Dunamis> e in quel caso per adesso stacco e mi procura una pendrive funzionante
<jambo> l ho montato su una pennetta usb con rufus e l ho avviato come se stessi installando ubuntu
<krabador> jambo, non è importante questo aspetto
<krabador> boot repair come lo hai usato?
<jambo> non so se può servire http://paste.ubuntu.com/22197992/
<jambo> ho fatto la riparazione raccomandata
<jambo> e basta, ho aspettato che finisse
<krabador> jambo, in bios come è settata la prima periferica di boot ?
<jambo> l usb
<krabador> e come pretendi che parta ubuntu?
<krabador> o grub ?
<pietro1959> krabador secure boot disabilitato sto facendo partire installer
<krabador> bene
<pietro1959> krabador no...male perchè mi dice la stessa cosa
<krabador> chiudi fa partire sessione di prova
<krabador> torna qui da li
<pietro1959> krabador sessione di prova significa live?
<krabador> yep
<pietro1959> krabador sono con la live
<krabador> pietro1959, apri il terminale
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo gdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Joshua^Dunamis> anche su questa chiavetta sparisce tutto anzi sparisce la chiavetta stessa
<krabador> pietro1959, incolla solo il link , delle linee risultanti
<jambo> krabador le scelte sono queste http://imgur.com/PfnLm05 , non capisco cosa devo mettere per prima
<krabador> jambo, windows boot manager
<jambo> ah..
<jambo> ok
<krabador> se grub è stato installato correttamente , in corrispondenza di uefi abilitato, avrai grub
<GIUSPES> help non riesco a leggere la partizione dell' HD con i dati , come faccio?
<jambo> va bene,grazie
<krabador> GIUSPES, apri il terminale
<krabador> !dettagli | GIUSPES
<ubot-it> GIUSPES: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<GIUSPES> hp i5core 4gb di ram 500gb hd
<GIUSPES> ho win 8 su una partizione e su un'altra un amico mi ha installato ubuntu 14
<krabador> GIUSPES, che non usi mai
<GIUSPES> oggi è il primo giorno :)
<krabador> a quando risale l'installazione ?
<GIUSPES> ieri
<krabador> GIUSPES, ti faccio presente che hai fornito dettagli incompleti ed imprecisi
<krabador> GIUSPES, apri il terminale
<GIUSPES> quando provo ad accedere alla partizione dati compare il seguente messaggio:
<GIUSPES> Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/giuseppe/Dati: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sda5" "/media/giuseppe/Dati"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<krabador> GIUSPES, copia     sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> incolla nel terminale
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<GIUSPES> il terminale è lo strumento di "ricerca" in alto a destra?
<krabador> di quest'ultimo incolla il link prodotto
<GIUSPES> scusa sinistra
<krabador> !terminale | GIUSPES
<ubot-it> GIUSPES: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> GIUSPES, premi ctrl alt t
<pietro1959> krabador il sito per postarti l'immagine?
<jambo> krabador niente, entra in windows
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<GIUSPES> perfetto ci sono riuscito ora copio le cose che mi hai detto
<krabador> jambo, allora grub non è installato correttamente
<krabador> jambo, per favore, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> jambo, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<pietro1959> krabador eccolo http://prntscr.com/c1mx28
<jambo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/22201921/
<krabador> pietro1959, incollami qui la voce url
<GIUSPES> Mi chiede la password ma non me la fa inserire
<pietro1959> http://prntscr.com/c1mx28
<krabador> jambo, prova a mettere come prima periferica di boot, in bios, ata hdd0
<krabador> pietro1959, sveglia
<krabador> la voce "url" , nel terminale
<krabador> incollala qui
<krabador> GIUSPES, non la fa apparire
<krabador> ma la fa inserire tranquillamente
<GIUSPES> [1]+  Fermato                 sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<GIUSPES> giuseppe@giuseppe-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<GIUSPES> sudo apt install pastebinit
<GIUSPES> [1]+  Fermato                 sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<GIUSPES> giuseppe@giuseppe-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<GIUSPES> sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ecco
<krabador> già
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/FIi1
<krabador> eppure no si cancellano i messaggi mandati qui
<pietro1959> krabador stavolta ho fatto giusto?
<krabador> pietro1959, dpkg -l | grep gdisk | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<jambo> krabador nulla
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/hG1g
<krabador> contestualizza "nulla"
<jambo> krabador parte grub ma mi fa scegliere tra fedora e windows
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> jambo, hai il vecchio grub in /dev/sda
<krabador> che avrai installato con uefi disabilitato
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/62We
<krabador> pietro1959, non c'è traccia di partizioni ubuntu , nel tuo disco
<krabador> sudo gdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<pietro1959> c'è una partizione non allocata dove vorrei installare ubuntu
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/FIi1
<krabador> non ti è chiara una cosa
<krabador> pietro1959, che non le fai da win, le partizioni linux
<jambo> krabador e' risolvibile?
<pietro1959> ok questo me lo appunto
<krabador> jambo, hai installato ubuntu con uefi attivo ?
<jambo> si
<krabador> pietro1959, è la seconda volta che ti si dice
<pietro1959> krabador scusa ma l'età a volte fa brutti scherzi...
<krabador> pietro1959, allora, sudo gparted
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> jambo, efibootmgr | pastebinit
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22203572/
<pietro1959> krabador http://prntscr.com/c1n3ra
<cristian_c> pietro1959:
<krabador> pietro1959, non hai mai creato la partizione
<cristian_c> pietro1959: hai quindi il bios impostato nel modo giusto, adesso?
<krabador> pietro1959, puoi in quello spazio "unallocated" creare una partizione estesa, in cui dentro crei una partizione root, una partizione home ed una partizione swap
<krabador> al che fai partire l'installer,ed assegni a mano la partizone di installazione ubuntt
<krabador> con la voce "altro"
<pietro1959> krabador domandona come faccio
<cristian_c> jambo: hai windows boot manager in fondo all'ordine di boot
<pietro1959> krabador vediamo se ho capito
<krabador> jambo, efibootmgr -n 1
<pietro1959> formatto la unallocated con ext4
<krabador> jambo, al che rientri in bios, rimetti windows boot manager
<jambo> cristian_c lo so, ma lo avevo messo in alto e mi partiva windows, allora l ho rimesso cosi per entrare almeno nella live di ubuntu
<krabador> jambo, rientra e dici cosa fa
<jambo> krabador ok
<krabador> pietro1959, tasto destro su unallocated, crei nuova partizione estesa, se in inglese , extended
<jambo> krabador mi dice permesso negato dal terminale
<krabador> jambo, sudo
<cristian_c> jambo: ....
<krabador> sudo efibootmgr -n 1
<jambo> sisi fatto
<pietro1959> krabador dimensione tutta in ext4 giusto?
<cristian_c> jambo: hai installato fedora con uefi disabikitsto?
<cristian_c> ecco
<krabador> lo sapremo dopo
<cristian_c> pietro1959: al fine di superare il limite delle 4 partiziini primarie
<cristian_c> pietro1959: crei una partizione estesa che contenga delle sottopartiziini
<cristian_c> pietro1959: e dentro di essa: swap + root e home in ext4
<pietro1959> cristian_c anche questo lo appunto come una cosa che mi ha detto krabador
<krabador> pietro1959, la tua domanda non è inerente alla partizione estesa
<krabador> creala
<krabador> per poi creare le altre all'interno
<cristian_c> pietro1959: i punti di mount a / e /home li darai durante l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> per il momento ti basta assegnare ext4 alle due partizioni
<pietro1959> quindi creo una logica in ext4
<cristian_c> tre logiche
<cristian_c> una dopo l'altra
<krabador> pietro1959, partizione estesa con tutto lo spazio unallocatede
<krabador> poi tasto destro dentro
<krabador> nuova partizinoe
<krabador> ext4 di 30gb
<cristian_c> di cui due in ext4 e l'altra swap
<krabador> poi una seconda , di 4096mb , che metti tutta a destra, con filesystem swap
<krabador> pietro1959, quanta ram hai nel pc ?
<jambo> krabador fa come prima purtroppo
<jambo> entra in windows
<krabador> jambo, qual'è lo stato di efi adesso ?
<krabador> *uefi
<pietro1959> krabador 12 giga
<krabador> pietro1959, allora non serve la swap
<krabador> lasciala perdere
<jambo> come l immagine che ti ho postato prima, non l ho modificato
<krabador> jambo, ripostamela per favore
<pietro1959> krabador e cristian_c va bene? http://prntscr.com/c1nd0l
<krabador> pietro1959, no
<jambo> imgur.com/CUX9fft
<krabador> pietro1959, una delle 2 , di 30 gb
<pietro1959> krabador...lo sapevo
<krabador> pietro1959, l'altra con tutto lo spazio
<jambo> http://imgur.com/CUX9fft
<krabador> pietro1959, susu, che sta trasudando che ti sta piacendo usare gparted
<cristian_c> beh, non proprio 30 gb ;)
<pietro1959> meglio la prima o la seconda di 30 giga?
<krabador>  pietro1959 quella a sinistra
<krabador> jambo, allora, segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | jambo
<ubot-it> jambo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> jambo, ed in bios, setti hdd0
<krabador> come periferica di boot
<krabador> pietro1959, gli dici, come dimensione totale 30720
<pietro1959> krabador quindi sda5
<krabador> si, sda5
<krabador> pietro1959, fai ridimensiona, e gli dici dimensione totale 30720
<krabador> pietro1959, poi ridimensioni sda6, assegnandogli tutto lo spazio avanzato
<krabador> poi ci fai un'altra immagine, PRIMA di accettare tutte le modifice
<krabador> *modifiche
<krabador> jambo, fa attenzione
<jambo> krabador va bene
<pietro1959> krabador e cristian_c http://prntscr.com/c1niig
<pietro1959> speremm....
<krabador> ebbravo pietro1959
<jambo> scusa ma nello specifico quale devo seguire?
<krabador> jambo, ehm...
<krabador> <krabador> jambo, allora, segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<pietro1959> grazie krabador nonostante i 57 anni me la cavo ancora...
<krabador> pietro1959, vedo che hai già cliccato la v verde
<krabador> per apportare le modifiche.
<pietro1959> si
<krabador> allora , puoi uscire da gparted
<jambo> si ma...
<krabador> far partire l'installer
<pietro1959> krabador vediamo che succede...
<krabador> pietro1959, ignorare l'errore, andare avanti , e quando ti chiede dove installare, devi cliccare "altro"
<krabador> poi fai un fischio
<cristian_c> jambo: con tutto il rispetto, ma hai letto il bot?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jambo> si l ho letto, ma sotto il link ripristino ci sono varie cose
<pietro1959> krabador continuo in modalita uefi o vado indietro?
<cristian_c> e scegli in base alla tua situazione, jambo
<jambo> devo rifare boot repair?
<cristian_c> jambo: se hai uefi abilitato
<cristian_c> jambo: e l'ordine di boot ha in cima
<krabador> pietro1959, hai detto di aver disabilitato uefi prima , giusto
<krabador> ?
<pietro1959> giusto krabador
<krabador> pietro1959, allora vai avanti
<cristian_c> jambo: hdd
<pietro1959> krabador sono ad altro
<krabador> jambo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22201921/ ---> questo è il tuo sudo fdisk -l , giusto^
<krabador> pietro1959, bene, allora, seleziona /dev/sda5
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> clicca su "modifica" (o change, se in inglese) in basso a sinistra del riquadro
<krabador> nel menu a tendina "usa come" ---> file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> nel menu a tendina "punto di mount" --->  /
<jambo> krabador si
<krabador> pietro1959, metti il check per la formattazione
<krabador> e chiudi correttamente la finestrella
<pietro1959> krabador sda5 e' quella piccola. punto mount / e formatto
<pietro1959> giusto
<krabador> pietro1959, poi fai la stessa cosa con /dev/sda6, solo che il punto di mount deve essere /home
<jambo> ma quindi devo rifare boot repair con hdd0 come prima scelta nel boot?
<krabador> jambo, senti
<krabador> ce la fai a seguire la guida di ripristino grub, che ti è stata indicata ?
<krabador> jambo, nonostante tu abbia uefi, segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<pietro1959> poi installa krabador?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: dopo aver fatto ciò, devi dare il punto di mount alla homd
<cristian_c> sempre in Altro
<jambo> krabador ok, non avevo capito fosse quella
<krabador> jambo, poi imposti in boot, hdd0
<jambo> qual e la partizione su cui ho installato ubuntu?
<krabador> pietro1959, fa un'immagine, alla fine del settaggio delle partizioni
<krabador> jambo, <krabador> jambo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22201921/ ---> questo è il tuo sudo fdisk -l , giusto ?  --- > se è questo, /dev/sda6
<pietro1959> eccola krabador http://prntscr.com/c1nouk
<jambo> seguo il link che dice come fare
<krabador> pietro1959, si, clicca su installa
<krabador> pietro1959, ti dirà che non c'è la swap, lascialo perdere
<jambo> linux filesystem o swap?
<krabador> jambo, leggi
<pietro1959> krabador PROBLEMA  http://prntscr.com/c1ntcg
<jambo> filesystem?
<krabador> pietro1959, al disco è stata fatta manutenzione a mano
<krabador> o è stato sostituito rispetto all'originale ?
<pietro1959> krabador non ti seguo
<pietro1959> krabador cosa intendi per manutenzione a mano?
<krabador> pietro1959, manutenzione
<jambo> ok non avevo letto sopra..stavo leggendo le varie guide..sorry
<pietro1959> krabador le uniche cose che ho fatto sono: installare win 10, fare una partizione tramite win (che mi hai detto che non bisogna fare9 e poi tutto quello che abbiamo fatto con gparted
<giuse> Buonasera a tutti. Vorrei chiedervi supporto per il ripristino del GRUB sul mio notebook Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile v6515 che monta una scheda video grforce 8200g e un processore intel core 2. Equipaggiato di linux xubuntu 16.04
<krabador> !grub | giuse
<ubot-it> giuse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giuse> Ho provato a risolvere con boot repair ma non e andato a buon fine
<giuse> si ho letto la guida ma avrei qualche dubbio
<giuse> su quale partizione e installato il grub
<jambo> krabador mi da errore il terminale sia                   grub-install /dev/sda
<jambo> che        grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<giuse> non [ UEFI
<giuse> la partizione su quale e montato xubuntu s intende la root
<cristian_c> pietro1959: tu non hai partizione efi, e ubuntu vuole installarti grub efi
<cristian_c> ma non trovando la partizione efi...
<giuse> purtroppo da live ho problemi con alcuni tasti, scusate la putneggiatura
<krabador> jambo, riportalo, per favore
<pietro1959> cristian_c a sto punto che devo fare?
<krabador> il punto è che uefi al momento è disabilitato
<krabador> pietro1959, è fondamentale che tu riporti con precisione, com'era settato uefi , nel bios, quando hai installato win10
<pietro1959> krabador e cristia_c devo rifare il tutto passando prima per l'abilitazione di uefi nel booy?
<pietro1959> krabador bella domanda
<jambo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/22212261/
<pietro1959> krabador posso uscire reinstallare win 10 con i parametri che mi dici e rifare poi tutto con ubuntu dalla live
<krabador> pietro1959, hai backup di tutti i dati ?
<cristian_c> jambo: Installing for x86_64-efi platform. grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<pietro1959> krabador non ho dati
<pietro1959> tutto pulito
<jambo> cristian_c quindi va bene? proseguo?
<cristian_c> non lo installa, ma lo aggiorna
<cristian_c> e se hai installato 16.04, la voce del relativo kernel è aggiunta al grub
<jambo> ho fatto un bel casino mi sa
<cristian_c> jambo: fa una cosa, completa la procedura
<cristian_c> e poi riavvia senza live
<jambo> ok provo
<cristian_c> jambo: spe
<pietro1959> krabador o cristian_c credete che sia la procedura giusta quello di rifare tutto ex novo oppure tramite live posso sistemare il mega casino?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: una delle alternative è:
<cristian_c> brasare il disco ricreando la tabella in gpt e uefi ablitato
<krabador> pietro1959, hai disco con tabella mbr, quindi non predisposto per supportare uefi, in questa situazione, con uefi disabilitato , il bootloader deve finire in /dev/sda e da nessun'altra parte
<pietro1959> quindi krabador significa che devo dire addio al dual boot?
<krabador> abilitare uefi, con il disco in questo modo, non porta ad un'ìnstallazione corretta del bootloader
<krabador> in quanto il disco non è con tabella gpt
<pietro1959> ma il brasare il disco come dice cristian_c come si fa?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: il problema è che hai installato win in uefi con tabella mbr
<krabador> pietro1959, da live di ubuntu , o da riga di comando, o con gparted
<cristian_c> senza partizioni efi
<pietro1959> quindi elimino la partizione di win10?
<sonounachiavica> salve, ho un problema dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu 16 adesso virtualbox mi da due segnalazioni : 1. apertura di una sessione per la macchina virtuale non riuscita  2.Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<cristian_c> sonounachiavica: contatta/consulta le risorse messe a disposizione dalvsoftware di virtualizzazione
<cristian_c> sonounachiavica: qui si fa supporto solo a installazioni reali
<krabador> pietro1959, da live di ubuntu, cambi la tabella partizioni del disco in gpt,riavvii, ed installi win10, con uefi abilitato
<pietro1959> krabador come cambio la tabella partizioni?
<cristian_c> è stato scritto
<cristian_c> krabador> pietro1959, da live di ubuntu , o da riga di comando, o con gparted
<cristian_c> pietro1959: da gparted, abbastanza agevolmente
<pietro1959> cristian_c crea nuova tabella
<cristian_c> jambo: ti stavo dicendo, mentre te ne sei andato
<jambo> allora , [ partito uno strumento di riparazioen windows, ha fatto tutto lui, comunque non va
<pietro1959> anzi create partition table
<cristian_c> pietro1959: se lo fai, ti cancellerà tutto il contenuto di quella esistente
<jambo> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> jambo: ma hai impostato il boot su hdd0?
<cristian_c> prima di avviare il sistema
<jambo> sisi, ma parte sempre grub con fedora con hdd0
<cristian_c> pietro1959: se non hai problemi di backup, procedi e scegli got
<cristian_c> gpt
<cristian_c> pietro1959: hai uefi abilitato in bios, vero?
<pietro1959> si se non ricordo male
<cristian_c> jambo: e allora,l'installazione di grub, da live, non è andata a buon fine
<cristian_c> pietro1959: se è così, procedi come detto
<cristian_c> jambo: ma poi, avevi smontato tutto il chroot?
<jambo> si
<pietro1959> cristian_c vado sulla partizione di win e poi?
<jambo> avevo fatto tutto quello che diceva la guida
<cristian_c> pietro1959: se rifai la tabella, ti cancella anche tutte le partizioni
<pietro1959> ed è quello che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: sicuro di aver rifatto la tabella?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: hai detto di non aver problemi a rifare tutto da capo, installare winz, ....
<pietro1959> 2 partitions are currently active on device /dev/sda
<pietro1959> do l'ok?
<cristian_c> jambo: che poi, tu hai due partizioni recovery di windows, come mai?
<cristian_c> in sda1 e sda5
<pietro1959> cristian_c A new partition table cannot be created when there are active partitions.  Active partitions are those that are in use, such as a mounted file system, or enabled swap space.
<pietro1959> Use Partition menu options, such as unmount or swapoff, to deactivate all partitions on this device before creating a new partition table.
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ma sicuro di essere in live?
<krabador> allora jambo , fa una cosa, segui la guida ripristino grub, ma al momento di mandare il comando di installazione , mandi    grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=  --bootloader-id=grub   , dopo aver montato correttamente la partizione EFI, in una cartella, e speficandola nella voce --efi-directory=
<pietro1959> cristian_c sicuro
<cristian_c> pietro1959: manda una schermara
<cristian_c> !image | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jambo> ahh non lo so, puo essere perch[ sono passato da win 7 ,poi a 8.1 e poi a 10?
<pietro1959> eccola Cristian_c http://prntscr.com/c1oczi
<cristian_c> jambo: non sapevo ci fosse il passaggio gratuito da 7 a 8.1 ;)
<jambo> ma infatti era preinstallato 7, pero come disco di ripristino c era l 8.1
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ok
<cristian_c> pietro1959: quindi non hai riavviato dopo la fallita installazione?
<pietro1959> no cristian_c
<pietro1959> è ancora ferma sulla schermata che ho postato
<cristian_c> pietro1959: intendo l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pietro1959: se è così, in gparted fai smontaggio a mano dell due partizioni
<pietro1959> si cristian_c sono arrivato al punto che ho postato e non ho fatto altro
<krabador> pietro1959, smonta sda6 e sda5
<krabador> al che , setta la nuova tabella
<cristian_c> in gpt
<pietro1959> sda6 smontata
<pietro1959> sda5 non la smonta
<cristian_c> chendice?
<pietro1959> # umount -v "/target"
<pietro1959> umount: /target: target is busy
<pietro1959>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<pietro1959>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<krabador> pietro1959, per favore, fa ripartire la live
<pietro1959> ok esco e rientro
<jambo> io cosa posso fare? :D
<krabador> <krabador> allora jambo , fa una cosa, segui la guida ripristino grub, ma al momento di mandare il comando di installazione , mandi    grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=  --bootloader-id=grub   , dopo aver montato correttamente la partizione EFI, in una cartella, e speficandola nella voce --efi-directory=
<krabador> monta la partizione efi correttamente in una cartella , che indichi nel campo --efi-directory=
<jambo> scusa devo fare la stessa cosa di prima,  ma invece di dare :grub-install /dev/sda
<jambo> do questo comando che hai detto
<krabador> jambo, stando attento a?
<jambo> nel campo    --efi-directory=    di preciso cosa devo fare?
<pietro1959> rieccomi
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo gparted
<pietro1959> fatto
<krabador> pietro1959, dispositivo --- crea tabella partizioni
<pietro1959> ok
<jambo> a cosa?
<krabador> jambo, leggi i miei ultimi 2 messaggi, uno di essi ti è stato mandato 2 volte
<pietro1959> krabador per favore ridammi il sito per postare
<krabador> !image | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jambo> !image
<pietro1959> krabador la risposta http://prntscr.com/c1ok01
<pietro1959> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jambo> ok ma in efi-directory non ho capito cosa devo specificare
<pietro1959> krabador e cristian_c nuova partizione in gbt
<cristian_c> jambo: hai montato la efi da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: tabella, vorrai dire?
<pietro1959> si cristian_c
<jambo> non lo so cristian
<cristian_c> pietro1959: seleziona gpt, non msdos
<pietro1959> ok e poi apply
<cristian_c> krabador> allora jambo , fa una cosa, segui la guida ripristino grub, ma al momento di mandare il comando di installazione , mandi    grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=  --bootloader-id=grub   , dopo aver montato correttamente la partizione EFI, in una cartella, e speficandola nella voce --efi-directory=
<pietro1959> fatto
<cristian_c> jambo: 'dopo aver montato correttamente la partizione efi in una cartella'
<cristian_c> pietro1959: bene
<pietro1959> adesso ho tutto unallocated
<cristian_c> pietro1959: sì, con partizionamento gpt
<jambo> ma non ho capito quando monto la partizione in una cartella,
<cristian_c> pietro1959: al che, puoi creare le tue partizioni, tutte primarie
<jambo> con questo comando :  grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory= --bootloader-id=grub ?
<pietro1959> cristian_c quante ne creo?
<cristian_c> pietro1959: ma quella che più ti importa ora, è la partizione efi, jn fat32
<cristian_c> in
<cristian_c> jambo: quel comando non mot
<cristian_c> jambo: quel comando non monta partizioni
<jambo> allora prima di quello
<pietro1959> Cristian_c allora ne creo una come mi ha detto krabador ext4 punto mount /
<pietro1959> Cristian_c allora ne creo una come mi ha detto krabador ext4 punto mount /home
<jambo> questo  root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/sda2 /boot ?
<pietro1959> cristian_c quale creo per primo?
<krabador> jambo, senti
<krabador> ti è stata ripostata anche la lista delle partizioni
<krabador> jambo, con un link che ti era stato chiesto prima, e ti è stato richiesto successivamente se combaciasse
<krabador> jambo, vuoi degnarti di andarlo a vedere , o ti si deve dire anche come usare una maniglia di una porta ?
<krabador> pietro1959, no, ti ho detto tutt'altro
<jambo> allora mi sa proprio che prima questo punto l ho sbagliato, pero adesso non posso vederlo il link perche ero uscito dalla chat
<krabador> <krabador> pietro1959, da live di ubuntu, cambi la tabella partizioni del disco in gpt,riavvii, ed installi win10, con uefi abilitato
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> jambo, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> jambo, e rivedi la tua bella lista partizioni
<krabador> jambo, puoi vedere dov'è , come si chiama, la partizione di cui si parla
<pietro1959> krabador uefi abilitato significa secore boot enable giusto?
<jambo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro1959> scusa secure boot enabled
<jambo> al momento pero mi trovo cosi , come smonto ?
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22218957/
<jambo> come dice la guida smonto tutto?
<pietro1959> giusto krabador?
<krabador> pietro1959, esato
<pietro1959> ok a dopo l'installazione
<krabador> jambo, ti è stato detto circa 3 volte
<krabador> che la partizione la devi montare
<jambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22219982/ cosa ho sbagliato?
<fabioch> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto , il computer non fa + il boot con windows 7 ,windows 10, è installato ubuntu 16.04 ....ha sempre funzionato ho provato anche con boot repair
<krabador> fabioch, ti era stata chiesto il risultato di un comando
<krabador> fabioch, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fabioch, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> fabioch, del secondo di questi 2, che sarebbe un link x
<fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22217474/
<fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22217474/
<fabioch> scusate ma sono inesperto...
<krabador> jambo, far finta di aver capito
<krabador> *nel
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> allora jambo , fa una cosa, segui la guida ripristino grub, ma al momento di mandare il comando di installazione , mandi    grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=  --bootloader-id=grub   , dopo aver montato correttamente la partizione EFI, in una cartella, e speficandola nella voce --efi-directory=
<krabador> <krabador> monta la partizione efi correttamente in una cartella , che indichi nel campo --efi-directory=
<krabador> e 3
<jambo> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda2/boot --bootloader-id=grub
<jambo> cosi va bene : root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda2/boot --bootloader-id=grub ?
<krabador> jambo, /dev/sda2 , deve essere montata in una cartella della live, ed indicata tipo cosi' --efi-directory=/cartella/di/montaggii
<fabioch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22220909
<jambo> krabador ma cosi ho fatto
<krabador> jambo, non credo
<krabador> rileggi bene l'ultimo messaggio
<krabador> jambo, col terminale non puoi essere approssimativo
<krabador> fabioch, quale disco parte per primo in avvio?
<fabioch> COME LO VEDO?
<jambo> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory= /dev/sda2/boot --bootloader-id=grub
<jambo> non [ corretto?
<pietro1959> krabador e cristian_c adesso butto il pc dalla finestra
<krabador> fabioch, dal bios
<krabador> pietro1959, che succede ?
<krabador> jambo, guarda come ho messo la sintassi ,e guarda cosa hai fatto tu
<pietro1959> non legge la chiavetta di win10 mentre legge bene quella di ubuntu
<jambo> lo spazio?
<pietro1959> krabador con win7 devo averlo abilitato o disabilitato il secure boot?
<krabador> jambo, oooh, finalmente
<krabador> pietro1959, devi installare win7 o win10 ?
<krabador> pietro1959, come è stata fatta la pendrive di win10 ?
<pietro1959> krabador se win10 non parte da chiavetta provo con win7 da cd
<fabioch> ma non ho cambiato impostazioni da bios e neanche hardware
<krabador> jambo, io farei , qui da live , sudo mkdir /media/efi && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/efi
<jambo> krabador possibile che dice bash: root@ubuntu:/#: No such file or directory ?
<krabador> fabioch, quindi sai rispondere
<krabador> fabioch, su quale parte per primo
<jambo> o ho sbagliato qualcos altro?
<pietro1959> la pendrive di win 10 è stata fatta con rufus (se non ricordo male)
<krabador> pietro1959, ha mai funzionato?
<pietro1959> krabador ha sempre funzionato
<fabioch> dovrei riavviare il sitema
<krabador> pietro1959, spegni la macchina
<krabador> aspetta un minuto
<krabador> riaccendi e riprova a farla partire.
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> fabioch, serve che rispondi alla domanda
<krabador> fabioch, altrimenti ci giriamo i pillici
<krabador> *pollici
<krabador> jambo, io farei , qui da live , sudo mkdir /media/efi && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/efi  , e metterei --efi-directory=/media/efi
<fabioch> si si certo arrivo....
<jambo> rinizio da capo perch[ non ci sto capendo piu niente
<krabador> jambo, basta solo che rileggi
<krabador> ma tu piuttosto vuoi il passo passo
<krabador> col diritto di non capire quello che ti si scrive
<krabador> ti è stato chiesto , praticametne in ginocchio, di montare la PARTIZIONE EFI , in una cartella
<krabador> ti è stato indicato come
<krabador> e /dev/sda2/boot , non va bene
<krabador> una cartella della live è molto meglio
<krabador> ed indicato.
<jambo> ok, ma adesso rifaccio quello che hai detto prima mettendo /media/efi anche quando monto la partizione? mount /media/efi?
<jambo> scusa ma non lo sto facendo apposta, capisco che per te e' snervante, anzi aiuti tantissimo tutti ti ringrazio
<krabador> jambo, ma hai chiaro il nesso causa/effetto, di montare la partizione da una parte, ed indicarla nella voce apposita del comando ?
<pietro1959> krabador non legge nemmeno il cd di win 7. legge solo la chiavetta della live di ubuntu
<jambo> spero di si
<krabador> pietro1959, disabilita secure boot, e riprova
<pietro1959> ok
<fabioch> ok ci sono ....speriamo di essere promosso sata0 500gb sata1 1TB sata 3 160 GB
<krabador> fabioch, quale di questi 3 è settato per partire per primo , al boot , in bios ?
<fabioch> non lo riporta vedo solo 0 1 3 nel bios e parla di colore dei cavi
<krabador> fabioch, c'è una sezione boot, in cui c'è un ordine
<fabioch> se vuoi ti faccio lo screenshot della pagina
<pietro1959> krabador idem
<pietro1959> o è successo qualcosa al boot oppure sono semplicemnte sfigato
<krabador> pietro1959, hai un menu di avvio rapido, all'accensione della macchina ?
<pietro1959> cioe' ?
<krabador> pietro1959, se non partono con secure boot abilitato o disabilitato, non è un problema della macchina
<krabador> pietro1959, c'è un tasto f , che fa apparire un menu di boot
<krabador> pietro1959, cambia di macchina in macchina, te lo dice il manuale
<krabador> fabioch, allora, per far partire ubuntu, grub deve essere installato nel disco che si setta in boot.
<pietro1959> krabador dimmi se è una buona soluzione: installo ubuntu su tutta la macchina e poi metto win 7 o 10 in virtual box
<krabador> pietro1959, no
<krabador> fa fatto per forza il contrario
<krabador> con partizione gpt
<krabador> spetta
<jambo> mount: can't find /media/efi in /etc/fstab
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> pietro1959, virtual box, lo puoi fare, solo che i sistemi non sfruttano l'hardware a dovere, ci sono un po' di differenze tra installazione virtuale ed installazione reale
<pietro1959> per aggiornare il tom tom e un photoshop portable ho qualche problema?
<krabador> pietro1959, no
<pietro1959> dove sono allora le differenze?
<krabador> su come il sistema sfrutta l'hardware
<krabador> diversi devices sono in emulazione
<pietro1959> nella pratica ad esempio?
<pietro1959> io win avevo intenzione di usarlo per i due motivi che ti ho detto prima e per creare un database di access
<krabador> pietro1959, non puo' sfruttare 12 giga di ram
<krabador> dovrai assegnarne
<pietro1959> null'altro perchè per il resto dalla versione 5.10 uso ubuntu
<pietro1959> è...
<krabador> ed in base a quanta ne assegni, hai impatto sul sistema che ospita la virtuale
<krabador> stessa cosa per la computazione
<krabador> stessa cosa per scheda video
<pietro1959> non gioco
<pietro1959> i film li vedoo con ubuntu con vlc
<pietro1959> scarico pochissimo e con ubuntu
<pietro1959> sistemo le foto con photoshop portable perchè conosco un poco photoshop e sicuramente meglio di gimp
<pietro1959> tom tom non si aggiorna con ubuntu
<pietro1959> e acces per creare un database di giocatori e partite
<krabador> pietro1959, hai creato la partizione EFI ?
<pietro1959> stop uso win
<pietro1959> no
<pietro1959> la creo con gparted?
<pietro1959> krabador vuoi dire che l'inghippo era li?
<krabador> pietro1959, no, che per andare avanti con la tabella di partizioni che hai ,ci vuole comunque una partizione efi
<krabador> pietro1959, gdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> da terminale
<pietro1959> krabador la risposta gdisk /dev/sda
<pietro1959> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1
<pietro1959> Problem opening /dev/sda for reading! Error is 13.
<pietro1959> You must run this program as root or use sudo!
<krabador> sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<jambo> vabe..io mi arrendo
<pietro1959> krabador la risposta sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<pietro1959> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1
<pietro1959> Partition table scan:
<pietro1959>   MBR: protective
<pietro1959>   BSD: not present
<jambo> grazie lo stesso
<pietro1959> krabador risposta sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<pietro1959> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1
<pietro1959> Partition table scan:
<pietro1959>   MBR: protective
<pietro1959>   BSD: not present
<pietro1959>   APM: not present
<pietro1959>   GPT: present
<krabador> jambo, 'sta efi è montata correttamente ?
<krabador> hai indicato correttametne la cartella di mondaggio nel comando ?
<jambo> non so.. mi diceva che non la trovava
<jambo> l ho chiuso ora il terminale
<jambo> ci riprovo l ultima volta
<krabador> jambo, spetta
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> non si sa cosa è montato e dove
<krabador> pietro1959, non si puo' incollare in canale
<pietro1959> krabador ho visto
<krabador> !pastebin | pietro1959
<ubot-it> pietro1959: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro1959> pure bannato....
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> sono misure anti spam
<pietro1959> eccolo krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/22226680/
<pietro1959> sto facendo un sacco di esperienza
<krabador> pietro1959, n
<krabador> invio
<jambo> krabador mi ridaresti il comando da dare quello dove c era &&
<pietro1959> krabador sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> pietro1959, dopo n , EF00
<krabador> jambo, hai riavviato la live =
<krabador> ?
<jambo> si
<pietro1959> Partition number (1-128, default 1):
<jambo> non mi faceva aprire il terminale..
<krabador> jambo, sudo mkdir /media/efi && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/efi
<krabador> pietro1959, hai scelto il tipo di partizione, indicando EF00 ?
<cristian_c> senti, jambo hai ampiamente dimostrato di non sapere come montare una normalissima partizione  da terminale, e tutto questo affermando di aver usato fedora
<pietro1959> krabador ho dato il messaggio che mi hai scritto
<jambo> usato..ho installato fedora e non molto altro
<krabador> pietro1959, hai avuto una lista di partizioni ?
<krabador> pietro1959, di tipi partizioni ?
<krabador> pietro1959, scusami se verifico, ma qui non si puo' sbagliare
<pietro1959> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro1959> krabador ecco quello che ho fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/22227349/
<pietro1959> (piccola parentesi.....azz se grandina)
<krabador> pietro1959,quindi ho fatto bene , visto che non hai mai inserito EF00
<krabador> pietro1959, dai invio
<krabador> pietro1959, dai invio senza inserire nulla
<pietro1959> lo stesso per i settori?
<pietro1959> First sector (34-1953525134, default = 2048) or {+-}size{KMGTP}:
<jambo> l ordine [ questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22227585/
<jambo> dei comandi da dare
<krabador> pietro1959, digita 512MiB
<krabador> invio
<krabador> jambo, perchè monti 2 volte /media/efi ?
<pietro1959> untimo settore?
<jambo> bella domanda
<jambo> poi che altro comando dovevo dare?
<pietro1959> krabador anche l'ultimo 512MiB?
<pietro1959> settore intendo--
<fabioch> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pcrJ1GlyQaSjuToDlq9f?signature=c949750167b08ab77ba6fd3f2d0bddec46baa4c032497754440d049046d45150&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAzNDc4MTB9
<fabioch>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8UN7xiySTjmz3tEgS0ET?signature=bb0b006205d061b8d26f2092f73b3689b7de7ef2c67cf9a7e97a05a1340a848e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAzNDc5NzB9
<fabioch>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MbI9hpNdS8WRqUUe2alV?signature=4f5e2385d92ff84bf081045c0fc905118ff76121e4135689de56c2608e764edd&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAzNDgyNTV9
<fabioch>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aIrLf1TQhWH2XyRxvcq4?signature=37400156abb695afa962b416175653830e5d084ee8c82911f95f98930e9a8509&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzAzNDg0NzR9 ecco
<fabioch> sono le foto del bios
<krabador> fabioch, serve la sezione di boot
<krabador> pietro1959, invio
<krabador> pietro1959, non indicare
<fabioch> avviamento ordine non è questo?
<pietro1959> krabador primo settore invio - ultimo settore invio. giusto?
<krabador> pietro1959, scusami digita q
<pietro1959> krabador allora primo settore q e invio
<pietro1959> ultimo settore q e invio
<krabador> pietro1959, dobbiamo uscire dal comando
<pietro1959> cioe'?
<fabioch> non ho trovato menù di boot
<pietro1959> ok fatto
<pietro1959> chiuso terminale e riaperto
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> n
<pietro1959> krabador partition number?
<krabador> invio senza nulla
<pietro1959> krabador first sector?
<krabador> first sector invio senza nulla
<pietro1959> last?
<krabador> last sector 512MiB
<krabador> proprio quello ci devi scrivere
<pietro1959> Current type is 'Linux filesystem'
<pietro1959> Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<krabador> EF00
<krabador> invio
<pietro1959> ok cambiata partizione
<pietro1959> command ancora q
<jambo> se formatto il pc
<krabador> pietro1959, se metti q
<krabador> esce senza salvare
<pietro1959> quindi y
<krabador> pietro1959, w
<pietro1959> procedo con l'overwrite
<pietro1959> giusto?
<krabador> si
<pietro1959> operazione completata
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo gdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<pietro1959> infatti con gparted mi da sda1 efi system
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/FIi1
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<pietro1959> https://ptpb.pw/ec1V
<krabador> pietro1959, adesso puoi partizionare come ti pare, da gparted
<pietro1959> krabador cosa dici 60 giga in ntfs dove poi installero' win10 (se parte il boot da chiavetta??)
<krabador> pietro1959, win10 NON PUOI INSTALLARLO dopo
<krabador> pietro1959, rigiriamo le stesse cose ?
<pietro1959> scusa è vero
<krabador> win vede partizione ntfs in gpt solo se la fa lui
<pietro1959> quindi adesso se tutto è andato a buon fine spendo la macchina setto secure boot e poi se legge chiavetta installo win 10
<krabador> pietro1959, aspetta una attimo allora
<pietro1959> ok
<krabador> pietro1959, sudo mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/sda1
<pietro1959> fatto
<pietro1959> krabador la risposta mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ragazzi aggiornamento positivo
<Joshua^Dunamis> praticamente non ho avuto bisogno della live
<krabador> pietro1959, una volta finito mkfs.fat , sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Joshua^Dunamis> tramite recovery mode del kernel precedente sono riuscito a eliminare un pacchetto mal configurato che appariva sempre in qualsiasi output di apt-get
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, molto bene Joshua^Dunamis .
<pietro1959> krabador https://ptpb.pw/k49W
<Joshua^Dunamis> da li ho purgato 66 kernels precedenti con altrettanti headers recuperando 12 gb su / azz 12 su 20
<krabador> pietro1959, bene, prova come stavi dicendo prima
<pietro1959> ok
<pietro1959> a dopo
<Joshua^Dunamis> liberato lo spazio ho pure messo il kernel 4.4 più extra e anche il wireless funge alla grande
<Joshua^Dunamis> in breve tutto sistemato. Amo GNU/Linux per questo... la soluzione c'è sempre
<pietro1959> krabador come prima
<pietro1959> adesso forrmatto tutto il disco e win lo faccio girare su virtual box
<krabador> pietro1959, il fatto che la pendrive non vada con secure boot abilitato o disabilitato , riversa sulla pendrive
<pietro1959> krabador ma se prima andava
<krabador> pietro1959, non è colpa della macchina
<pietro1959> forse ho il bios da aggiornare
<krabador> o da resettare
<krabador> pietro1959, pero' se c'è una versione successiva, puo' essere una buona idea
<pietro1959> si puo' resettare il bios?
<pietro1959> è una settimana che divento matto e faccio impazzire te e cristian_c
<pietro1959> formatto tutto e virtual box
<krabador> pietro1959, per queste operazioni leggi la documentazione della macchina,
<pietro1959> intanto come posso ringraziarti?
<krabador> puoi caricare nel bios i valori di default
<krabador> salvare, spegnere
<krabador> come reset.
<pietro1959> oppure adopero questa come muletto...
<pietro1959> ok intanto grazie di cuore e...vado formatto e torno
<krabador> pietro1959, non cancellare la efi
<pietro1959> no no...faccio fare tutto a ubuntu
<krabador> pietro1959, fallo un tentativo , prima di questo, caricando i valori di default, nel bios
<pietro1959> ok
<pietro1959> ci provo e se non vai via...ci rivediamolunedi
<cristian_c> per vedere se usb parte
<pietro1959> buona serata e quasi buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-05
<sydol> Buongiorno, una domanda al volo..ma attualmente la versione 16.04 ubuntu mate riscontra anche a voi problemi durante l'installazione?
<ubu11> dopo aggiornamento da ubuntu 14.04.LTS a 16.04 LTS,unity è diventato veramente lento.Potete darmi dei suggerimenti per cortesia
<Carlin0> ubu11, sempre meglio reinstallare che avanzare di versione
<ubu11> quindi non c'è altro modo,formattare e installare di nuovo ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<paul987> ciao
<gigirock> ubu11, e' lento a caricare o durante il funzionamento ?
<ubu11> è diventato lento nel caricamento di unity
<gigirock> ubu11, all'inizio specilamente dopo il login parte una scansione del disco lunghissima , ma dopo di quella operazione tutto torna normale.
<gigirock> cmq da unity potresti tentare di installare xfce per esempio cosi puoi provare l'ebrezza di una altro de .... ubu11
<paul987> gigirock, a me sembra che faccia la scansione lunga dopo Grub e prima del login
<ubu11> è lento dopo il login,cioè prima che compaia il desktop.Visto che sono poco esperto,come si fa ad installate xfce?
<paul987> ubu11, usa tasksel
<paul987> ubu11, scrivi:   sudo tasksel
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<paul987> ubu11, con tasksel installi tutti gli ambienti che vuoi, anche multipli
<ubu11> va bene anche con ubuntu?
<paul987> ubu11, va benissimo
<paul987> ubu11, ho provato anche ad installare tutti i desktop, è stupendo perchè poi li scegli al login grafico
<paul987> ubu11, idem per disintallarli, ma è meglio sempre uno per volta
<paul987> mi assento, a dopo :D
<ubu11> grazie
<sylwester> buon giorno ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a installare nessun programma e neanche aggiornare la lingua in italiano...
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sylwester> internet funziona sto scrivendo da questo terminale
<sylwester> il pc e appena assemblato
<cristian_c> sylwester: puoi fornire le informazioni richieste?
<krabador> we want , informations ... INFORMATIONS.
<sylwester> c e un modo veloe per farlo _
<cristian_c> sylwester: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sylwester> cpu amd a10 x4 7870k
<cristian_c> sylwester: ok, ma versione di ubuntu?
<sylwester> scheda madre asus sofm2 a88x - plus
<sylwester> ram ddr 3 16 gb
<sylwester> 13.4
<cristian_c> sylwester: 13.4 cosa?
<sylwester> la versione
<sylwester> 13.04
<cristian_c> sylwester> buon giorno ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a installare nessun programma e neanche aggiornare la lingua in italiano...
<cristian_c> sylwester: hai appena installato ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> ?
<sylwester> si
<sylwester> 20 minuti fa
<cristian_c> sylwester: lo sai che la 13.04 è uscita tre anni fa e non più supportata da qualche anno?
<sylwester> ho provato la 16.04 ma non mi si installava
<cristian_c> sylwester: benvenuto nel 2016 ;)
<cristian_c> sylwester: e come mai?
<cristian_c> sylwester: in ogni caso qui non si fa supporto a rilasci di ubuntu obsoleti e non più supportsti
<cristian_c> a
<sylwester> ok adesso come posso fare_
<cristian_c> sylwester: hai il dvd della 16.04?
<sylwester> si ma non mi si intalla ....
<krabador> sylwester, "non mi si installa" non indica niente, segnala cosa succede
<cristian_c> sylwester: hai paura a dirci cosa succede?
<krabador> sylwester, e come hai fatto il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che hai usato per provare
<sylwester> quando nel vecchi pc ho provato a fae l-aggiornamento non me la completato e non mi e piu ripartito ..
<cristian_c> sylwester: stiamo parlando di questo 0c
<cristian_c> pc
<krabador> e che attinenza ha con questo nuovo pc  in cui hai installato una versione fuori supporto da anni ?
<krabador> !supercazzola | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<sylwester> sul nuovo pc mi appare la chermata ner e non va avanti l-insallazione ...
<krabador> sylwester, non farti tirare le parole con la tenaglia. <krabador> sylwester, "non mi si installa" non indica niente, segnala cosa succede
<krabador> <krabador> sylwester, e come hai fatto il supporto di installazione
<sylwester> niente provo a riscaricare di nuovo il 16.04
<sylwester> dal dvd
<krabador> sylwester, fa una cosa, se dovessi tornare qui dentro
<krabador> ricordati che un prerequisito minimo, è rispondere alle domande
<cristian_c> sylwester: ah, verifica, tra l'altro:
<cristian_c> !md5 | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> se non le capiscim, magari chiedi .
<cristian_c> !iso | sylwester
<ubot-it> sylwester: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<sylwester> cosa
<cristian_c> sylwester: così magari non perdi tempo, la prossima volta ;)
<sylwester> ok grazie ragazzi , scusate per il disturbo
<nox_85> ciao , io avrei un problema con ubuntu 14.04 a chi potrei rivolgermi?
<akis24> !chiedi | nox_85
<ubot-it> nox_85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nox_85> ok, grazie! dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di sistema quando riavvio il mio notebook, carica fino ad arrivare al login, inserisco la pw ed allora la schermata diventa nera con solo il puntatore visibile
<cristian_c> !dettagli | nox_85
<ubot-it> nox_85: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> nox_85, ma il login grafico lo vedi ?
<nox_85> Toshiba Satellite A100-750 [cod. PSAARE-02W00DIT] Intel Core 2 Duo a 1.6 GHz, RAM 2 GB, SSD kingstone 120gb, NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 s.o. ubuntu 14.04
<nox_85> si
<nox_85> ora stavo cercando di capire se è 32 o 34 bit
<nox_85> 64
<cristian_c> nox_85: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> nox_85: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nox_85: inoltre, hai installato driver proprietari nvidia?
<cristian_c> nox_85: questi comandi digitali da una shell di root con connessione
<cristian_c> nox_85: senza sudo
<cristian_c> nox_85: oppure fai login testuale, aprendo una tty con ctrl+alt+f1
<nox_85> installa il pastebinit ma poi col secondo codice mi risponde no lsb modules are avaible
<nox_85> li ho fatti dal recovery caricando la rete e con permessi di root
<akis24> nox_85: apt-get update | pastebinit e posta il link che restituisce
<nox_85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22332316/
<akis24> nox_85:  avevi installato driver proprietari ?
<nox_85> può essere, ma non ti so dire con esattezza perchè l'ho fattoa  gennaio 2015... ma a rigor di logica ti direi di si
<nox_85> solitamente ci porvo a vedere se sono disponibili, se funziano
<akis24> nox_85: prova a dare   startx | pastebinit
<nox_85> schermo nero con puntatore..
<akis24> aspettiamo cristian_c  che ne sa' piu' di me di sicuro
<nox_85> ok grazie!
<cristian_c> nox_85: sei in recovery ora?
<nox_85> si
<cristian_c> nox_85: in ogni caso, digita bene: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> evidentemente non hai digitato correttamente
<nox_85> cioè lo ero prima dello startx..
<nox_85> riavvio
<nox_85> dice no arguments are permitted
<cristian_c> nox_85: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | nox_85
<ubot-it> nox_85: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nox_85> scusate ma devo andare da mio figlio che se non mangia poi mi mangia a me ;) tornerò grazie per ora
<lucanegato> ciao ho bisogno di assistenza...
<lucanegato> all avvio virtualbox mi da questo messaggio Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<lucanegato> ho provato a installare sia dal sito che dal center di ubuntu... ho provato diverse guide dal terminale....ma spesso a metà delle guide ma mi da errori tipo "comando non trovato"
<lucanegato> avrei bisogno di un esperto che mi seguisse passo dopo passo per via degli imprevisti...
<lucanegato> avrei bisogno di un esperto che mi seguisse passo dopo passo per via degli imprevisti...
<lucanegato> all avvio virtualbox mi da questo messaggio Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<lucanegato> ho provato a installare sia dal sito che dal center di ubuntu... ho provato diverse guide dal terminale....ma spesso a metà delle guide ma mi da errori tipo "comando non trovato"
<cristian_c> lucanegato: consulta le risorse messe a disposizione dal software di virtualizzazione
<cristian_c> lucanegato: qui si fa supporto solo a installazioni reali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucanegato: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale
<lucanegato> ricordo di essere stato aiutato tanto tempo fa...
<lucanegato> non ricordo su quale canale forse non ero qui
<cristian_c> lucanegato: le macchine virtuali presentano problematiche diverse, non riconducibili a un'installazione standard di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucanegato: puoi tranquillamente domandare nel canale #vbox
<lucanegato> ok grazie
<cristian_c> che è fatto apposta
<lucanegato> non sapevo
<lucanegato> ciao
<cristian_c> lucanegato: ciao
<jambo> salve, ho installato ubuntu accanto a windows 10 ma da grub non c'è l'opzione per avviare windows
<root__> <1
<root__> scusate, errore mio
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-06
<jambo> ciao, ho un pc lenovo con le seguenti caratteristiche :
<jambo> AMD A8,4 g di ram DDR3, hard disk da 500 gb , con windows 10, a cui ho affiancato ubuntu
<jambo> su ubuntu ho un problema, il wi-fi a volte si scollega e non mi è più possibile navigare, provando a spegnerlo e riaccenderlo non mi trova più la rete a cui ero collegato poco prima, l'unica soluzione per farlo ripartire è il riavvio del pc
<Alessandro> buongiorno a tutti, chiedo l'aiuto di qualcuno...
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest83042
<ubot-it> Guest83042: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest83042> da ieri sto provando a installare xubuntu ma nn riesco
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest83042
<ubot-it> Guest83042: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest83042> ho scaricato xubuntu 14, installato un boot tipo yumi, io ho un pc desktop, pentium 4 almeno un giga di ram
<cristian_c> Guest83042: che probabilmente sarebbe meglio supportato da lubuntu
<cristian_c> xubuntu è un po' troppo anche per un pentium 4
<cristian_c> Guest83042: inoltre
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest83042
<ubot-it> Guest83042: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest83042> xubuntu 12..ma il problema è un altro, che nel cd xubuntu manca praticamente l'exe, mentre per kubuntu (ho scaricato diverse versioni) viene fuori sempre una scritta
<cristian_c> Guest83042: il file di download è in formato .iso, nessun .exe
<cristian_c> Guest83042: ubuntu (e sue derivate ufficiali) non è un programma per windows
<Guest83042> leggevo che xubuntu è fatto apposta per pc vecchi....si ho capito che nn c'è alcun exe...mettiamola cosi...per kubuntu viene fuori l'icona
<Guest83042> womi per installare, con xubuntu no
<cristian_c> Guest83042: non servono icone, masrerizzi e fai il boot, da usb o dvd
<cristian_c> wubi non è più ufficialmente supportato
<cristian_c> fa un'installazione reale
<cristian_c> *fai
<Guest83042> ah ecco allora il problema è yumi......
<Guest83042> quyindi come fare?
<cristian_c> Guest83042: ti è stato già linkato il software specifico per realizzare l'usb
<cristian_c> rileggi le righe precedenti, c'è tutto
<Guest83042> quindi cancello yumi e isntallo rufus?
<cristian_c> Guest83042: se vuoi fare un dvd, allora leggi:
<cristian_c> !iso | Guest83042
<ubot-it> Guest83042: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Guest83042: rileggi le righe con calma
<Guest83042> vabbeh..
<cristian_c> Guest83042: hai difficoltà con la lettura?
<cristian_c> perché se sì, fallo presente prima
<Guest83042> no, è che non capisco perche tu debba essre cosi acido...se uno chiede supporto è perche qualcosa non lo ha capito
<Guest83042> di certo cio nn giova alla chat di supporto. buona giornata
<cristian_c> Guest83042: nessuna acidità, ti si è solo indicate le risorse con cui preparare il tutto
<cristian_c> Guest83042: sta a te seguire le indicazioni per raggiungere proficuamente un risultato
<Guest83042> bene.
<cristian_c> Guest83042: se ci sono problemi con le guide linkate, non esitare a scrivere ;)
<Guest83042> le risorse me le hai indicate e ti rinfgrazio, ma chiedermi se ho difficoltà di lettura francamente lo trovo un po acido e supponente...cmq...ora mi rileggo tutto con calma e guardo i link, nel caso ritono qui e chiedo
<Guest83042> grazie
<cristian_c> Guest83042: è l'approccio giusto, le risorse stanno per essere lette
<cristian_c> *stanno lì
<Guest83042> gia che ci sono, che versione e derivata mi consigli per un pentium 4 con windows xp? xubuntu12 puo andare bene?
<cristian_c> Guest83042> ho scaricato xubuntu 14, installato un boot tipo yumi, io ho un pc desktop, pentium 4 almeno un giga di ram
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Guest83042: che probabilmente sarebbe meglio supportato da lubuntu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> xubuntu è un po' troppo anche per un pentium 4
<cristian_c> Guest83042: e puoi provare nell'ordine, lubuntu 16.04, lubuntu 14.04
<Guest83042> ok ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> a seconda del supporto hardware da esse fornito
<cristian_c> l'hardware non è supportato in eterno, specie se ha più di dieci anni di servizio
<Guest83042> chiaro. ora ho capito. thx
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest83042> ubuntu mate puo andare bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> Guest83042: puoi provarlo e vedere come ti trovi
<Guest83042> ok.
<cristian_c> ma come 'leggerezza' siamo all'incirca sui livelli di xubuntu
<cristian_c> Per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !derivate | Guest83042
<ubot-it> Guest83042: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Guest83042> scusa ma nn capisco una cosa, sul sito ubuntu c'è scritto che xubuntu è leggero e fatto apposta per pc datati....si a qul link so arrivare in autonomia..:-) avevo valutato che xubuntu fosse la derivata giusta....
<cristian_c> Guest83042: datati non significa preistorici ;)
<Guest83042> ehehee
<Guest83042> capito
<Guest83042> va bene provo e vedo. al massimo torno a rompere un po le scatole :-)
<Guest83042> grazie intanto
<cristian_c> sei libero di tornare quando vuoi su dubbi durante e dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> *per
<Guest83042> :-)
<Guest83042> ecco, primo problema
<Guest83042> nell'0nstallazione di rufus...
<Guest83042> errore nel parrtizionamento dell'unità...
<Guest83042> che vuoldire?
<cristian_c> Guest83042: prima di usare rufus. formatta la usb in fat32
<cristian_c> quindi carichi il file .iso su rufus
<cristian_c> Guest83042: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure tranquillamente in canale
<Alessandro> salve di nuovo a tutti
<Guest5199> rufus mi continua a dare la scritta errore nel partizionamento dell'unità
<Guest5199> e di cosneguenza nn riesco a installare il cd iso di lubuntu
<Guest5199> appena schiaccio invio formatta tutto ogni volta, viene fuori l'errore e nn si installa iso
<Guest5199> c'è qualcuno?
<Ale75> ciao a tutti
<Ale75> ho problemi con rufus, ogni volta che lancio l'operazione mi formatta tutto e poi viene fuori la scritta problemi di ricollocamento dell'unitò, uan cosa simile
<Ale75> e quindi nn riesco a installare l'iso di lubuntu
<cristian_c> Ale75: quale file di ubuntu hai caricato, e come?
<sigundo> buongiorno , ho un grave problema, quando copio dei file pesanti dal pc a usb parte con velocità di 15mb/s ma poi cala molto veloce fino a stabilizzarsi a 1.8mb/s che problema può essere?
<cristian_c> Ale75: ma hai formattato l'unità prima di avviare rufus?
<cristian_c> sigundo: com'è formattata l'unità?
<cristian_c> e , cosa ancora più importante
<sigundo> fat 32
<Ale75> certo che l'ho formattata...continua a farlo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sigundo
<ubot-it> sigundo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Ale75> sisi
<cristian_c> Ale75: manda una schermata
<f843d0> sigundo: di che hardware si tratta? Laptop o desktop? HUB USB in utilizzo? Quante porte hai?
<sigundo> ho un notebook hp 255
<sigundo> la usb è quella kingstone 32gb
<sigundo> e ho 3 porte
<sigundo> due di una generazione e una piu nuova
<f843d0> sigundo: non è importante la periferica USB, ma stai usando HUB (volgarmente sdoppiatori)?
<Ale75> lubuntu16, ram 1 giga credo. scheda video nvidia. desktop. 3 porte almeno. pen4.cmq ora ho flaggato su una opzione
<Ale75> e pare stia andando...c'è scritta 'blocchi danneggiati, fase scrittura'
<cristian_c> sigundo: la versione di ubuntu la tieni tutta per te? Su su
<sigundo> scusate ma non mi intendo molto di ste cose
<Ale75> non lo so se sto usando hub francamente...è una normale chaivetta usb
<sigundo> credo di avere mint
<cristian_c> Ale75: la richiesta era a sigundo, sveglia ;)
<sigundo> c è un modo per farlo andare meglio?
<f843d0> sigundo: questo è il canale di supporto a Ubuntu
<Ale75> ah ok...
<sigundo> eh mint è una derivata di ubuntu no?
<f843d0> sigundo: no
<f843d0> !derivate | sigundo
<ubot-it> sigundo: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<sigundo> non potete darmi na mano lo stesso?
<cristian_c> !buntu | sigundo
<ubot-it> sigundo: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<f843d0> sigundo: puoi provare con...
<f843d0> !chat | sigundo
<ubot-it> sigundo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> sigundo: per favore, non inquinare ulteriormente il log del canale di supporto a Ubuntu
<cristian_c> !mint | sigundo
<ubot-it> sigundo: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<damiano> ciao a tutti, scrivo qui perchè ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 sul mio notebook asus f402sa, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<f843d0> !chiedi | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<damiano> certo, scusami ma sono nuovo in ubuntu :)
<sigundo> maporcodi0
<cristian_c> damiano:
<cristian_c> damiano: fai pure la tua richiesta
<damiano> Allora, io ho installato senza problemi ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con windows 10 su un asus f402sa ma fin dall'inizio ho avuto problemi nella fase di spegnimeno o di riavvio, praticamente, ogni volta che provo a spegnere il computer o riavviarlo si blocca nella schermata di caricamento e non si schioda da lì, a questo punto devo per forza spegnere
<damiano> tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione per 5 o 6 secondi. Informandomi sui vari forum di ubuntu ho provato vari metodi tipo: eliminare lo speech dispatcher oppure modificare il documento /etc/default/grub nella parte dove è scritto "quiet splash" ma non ha funzionato nulla
<damiano> sapete dirmi se è un bug risolvibile ? ne avete già sentito parlare ?
<cristian_c> damiano: se elimini quiet splash è visibile il log di boot
<cristian_c> dal quale si potrebbe risalire all'origine del problema
<cristian_c> Ale75: ancora non vedo nessuna schermata del problema
<damiano> Ps: ho provato anche usando boot repair (non so se serve a tanto ma me l'hanno consigliato) però non ha funzionato, se può esservi utile questo è il link che restituisce boot repair: http://paste2.org/g3z99UFP
<damiano> ok provo eliminando quiet splash
<cristian_c> damiano: n3050?
<cristian_c> damiano: boot repair non serve, è fatto per riparare il bootloader dei sistemi in dual boot
<damiano> ma siccome sto usando la chat dal pc con il problema, quando rientro vi trovo ancora o mi manda da un'altra parte ? ahaha forse è una domanda stupida
<damiano> n3050 è il mio processore si
<damiano> è intel
<cristian_c> damiano: fai una cosa
<damiano> certo, dimmi
<Ale75> non la vedi perche pare stia funzionando...: dice blocchi danneggiati, fase scrittura1/1 ed è al 66 pèer cento...per cuic redo stia ndando
<Ale75> andando*
<Ale75> @ cristian_c
<damiano> in effetti ora che ci penso sto usando i driver proprietari per il processore, magari è questo il problema cristian_c
<cristian_c> damiano: è possibile che braswell , la categoria a cui appartiene la tua cpu, abbia gli stessi problemi di skylake
<cristian_c> damiano: generalmente, potrebbe essere un problema dovuto ai c-state delle nuove architetture delle cpu
<cristian_c> damiano: non sono driver del processore, ma microcode per l'aggiornamento del bios
<damiano> okok e cosa si potrebbe fare per sistemare il problema ?
<cristian_c> Ale75: ti suggerisco vivamente di cambiare pendrive ('blocchi danneggiati')
<f843d0> damiano: è un prodotto troppo nuovo per aspettarsi ottime compatibilità su GNU/Linux
<Ale75> non so cosa voglia dire, posso solo intuire, cristian, ma ho solo quella
<cristian_c> damiano: all'avvio, oltre a togliere quiet splash dal grub
<f843d0> damiano: è verosimile che il supporto migliori con le prossime release del kernel
<cristian_c> damiano: aggiungi anche intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<cristian_c> come stringa
<Ale75> puo darsi che il danno l'abbia fatto rufus nella formattazione :-)
<cristian_c> Ale75: non puoi fare un dvd?
<cristian_c> Ale75: ne dubito
<Ale75> penso di no
<damiano> lo devo aggiungere al posto del quiet splash ?
<Ale75> ormai par stia andando, nel caso faccio dvd...ma dovrei scaricare programmi e con xp diventa lunga. ma ci posso provare nel caso
<cristian_c> Ale75: se la pendrive non va, procuratene una funzionante, altrimenti non puoi installare l'os
<Ale75> ora vediamo come va
<cristian_c> damiano: sì
<cristian_c> !iso | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> quello segnalato nel wiki non è molto pesante
<Ale75> ok grazie ora ci guardo
<damiano> okok provo, grazie mille, oltre a questo mi sapete nel ?dire se ci sono possibili soluzioni al problema oppure bisogna aspettare una nuova versione del ker
<damiano> *kernel ?
<Ale75> ahahaha tra le indiazioni masterizzare con windows xp manco l'han messo....sono messo bene
<cristian_c> damiano: tu prova intanto ;
<cristian_c> damiano: so che per skylake ci stanno lavorando
<cristian_c> per braswell non so
<damiano> ma cos'è skylake ?
<damiano> ann è un tipo di processore ... ok ahaha
<cristian_c> Ale75: il software indicato l'ho usato tranquillamente su xp, infrarecorder
<damiano> provo, ciao a tutti :)
<cristian_c> damiano: comprende i3, i5 e i7 di ultima generazione
<damiano> e grazie mille
<cristian_c> il tuo invece è un 'celeron'
<Ale75> cristian, quale software? ne indica un po'
<Ale75> scusa, elggo ora..infrarecorder si chiama?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Ale75: il software indicato l'ho usato tranquillamente su xp, infrarecorder
<cristian_c> Fino a Windows Vista
<cristian_c> Scaricare ed installare il programma Infrarecorder reperibile a questo indirizzo;
<WIKIWIKI> ciao ragazzi avrei un problema: ho provato a togliere ubuntu per aggiornare a windows 10 solo che dopo aver (ri)le partizioni all' accensione da un messaggio di errore "missing partitions"
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: sei sicuro che l'aggiornamento da 7 o 8.1 a 10 cancelli le partizioni ubuntu?
<cristian_c> poi, definisci 'ho provato a togliere ubuntu'
<Ale75> cristian, non leggo indirizzo
<cristian_c> Ale75: la stringa 'questo indirizzo' rimanda a un link
<cristian_c> ma se googli , infrarecorder lo trovi lo stesso
<Ale75> no, la strina nn rimandava a niente. cmq lo cerco, grazie
<Ale75> stringa*
<WIKIWIKI> ho cancellato l parte di ubuntu presente sulle partizioni di windows e dalle partizioni risultava solo il sistema operativo di microsoft, ho cambiato la priorità di boot ma sembra non parte nulla
<paul987> Ciao, penso di aver intercettato un bug su Firefox 48. In quale canale posso comunicarlo? Grazie
<damiano> ciao a tutti, ho provato con la stringa che mi ha detto cristian_c ma non ha funzonato
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: da quale sistema operativo hai cancellato le partizioni ubuntu?
<cristian_c> damiano: posta la schermata del grub all'avvio, dopo aver premuto 'e'
<cristian_c> ovviamente, modificata
<damiano> inoltre con quiet splash rimosso ho visto i processi attivi ma non c'era nessun failed
<cristian_c> paul987: #ubuntu-it-dev, o su launchpad
<paul987> cristian_c, quando hai tempo potresti farmi sapere? Grazie :)
<cristian_c> paul987: oppure, su bugzilla
<WIKIWIKI> Windows 7
<cristian_c> paul987: che devo farti sapere?
<damiano> come faccio ? spiegati meglio che non ho capito per piacere :)
<paul987> cristian_c, ok, grazie
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: grub dov'era installato?
<WIKIWIKI> windows
<cristian_c> damiano: all'avvio, fai comparire grub, alla voce ubuntu premi 'e', poi posta la schermata con le modifiche indicate
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: per favore, avvia una live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: e collegati in chat da essa
<paul987> cristian_c, scusami, non avevo visto la tua risposta, ho gia scritto su dev :)
<damiano> cristian_c: all'avvio io faccio partire ubuntu ma non mi viene fuori la schermata di ubuntu perchè ho disattivato quiet splash, mi vengono fuori solamente i processi attivi
<WIKIWIKI> cristian_c, cosa vuoi dire non sono pratico del mondo ubuntu
<cristian_c> paul987: considera che lì gli utenti fanno anche altro, non sono sempre presenti
<f843d0> damiano: GRUB è il boot loader, è il menu minimale che ti consente di selezionare quale sistema operativo avviare
<cristian_c> paul987: considera di poter aprire una segnalazione su launchpad o su bugzilla
<f843d0> damiano: li devi premere 'e'
<cristian_c> damiano: infatti sto parlando di grub, sveglia ;)
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: prendi il supporto d'installazione e al menù di boot , scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: al che, una volta sul deaktop, ti colleghi in questo canale
<damiano> annn okok scusate  ahah, ma è possibile catturare una schermata con "stamp r sist" anche il quel momento ?
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cristian_c> damiano: purtroppo no
<cristian_c> fai una foto
<f843d0> damiano: no, in quel caso, altre vie
<damiano> annn okk provo allora
<damiano> ciao, ho fatto ora invio la foto: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/n077QasDQ0qZAh3CTkpD?signature=6add383b7c1f4e094bf068cb1a69a257fd07ca5973a30a30babe2097eb0cffc1&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzA0OTI2MDN9
<damiano> cristian_c
<cristian_c> damiano: ok
<Ale75> cristia, pare stia adnando tutto bene...sta copiando imamgine iso...
<cristian_c> e poi hai dato f10?
<Ale75> cristian...quindi di fatto ha prima riparato gli errori
<damiano> io ? no non lo avevi scritto
<cristian_c> Ale75: megkio così, se ci sono problemi, fai dvd
<cristian_c> damiano: in quella schermata, premi f10
<damiano> okok ora faccio e ti invio la foto
<Ale75> ok cristian, grqzie
<WIKIWIKI> cristian_c
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: sei in live, attualmente?
<damiano> cristian_c ho premuto f10 ma si è acceso senza problemi mettendo OK affianco ad ogni processo quindi non ho potuto fare nessuna foto
<cristian_c> damiano: non serve, ora stai usando quella sessione?
<damiano> sisi
<klau8> dopo avanzamento da ubuntu studio 14.04 a 16.04  il boot risulta decisamenpiù lungo, la schermata è nera e appare una scritta dev / sda1 seguita da una serie di numeri che non faccio in tempo a copiare.
<klau8> dopo avanzamento da ubuntu studio 14.04 a 16.04 il boot risulta parecchio più lungo e la schermata nera con una scritta che comincia con dev/sda1... seguita da parecchi numeri che non faccio in tempo a leggere
<WIKIWIKI> sto cercando, ho montato l' iso su usb ma non trova il sistema operativo
<klau8> scusate ho inviato doppio
<damiano> cristian_c si
<krabador> klau8: il sistema viene caricato ?
<klau8> si poi funziona tutto
<krabador> klau8: le scritte di cui parli sono Il risultato dell'imolplementazione di systemd , che in 14.04 non c'era
<Ale75> ciao di jnuovo
<cristian_c> damiano: allora, prova a fare shutdown
<cristian_c> damiano: se stai usando quelle modifiche, ovviamente
<damiano> ok vado
<klau8> quindi tutto normale?
<Ale75> cristian il cd iso è stato copèiato nella chiavetta, rufus dice 'pronto' ma nn ho capito se lancia automaticamente isntallazione oppure devo farlo io
<f843d0> !installazione | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f843d0> Ale75: leggi, per favore
<Ale75> ok. è che stof acendo piu cose assieme. ora leggo grazie
<cristian_c> Ale75: devi fare il boot da usb
<Ale75> si
<Ale75> come si fa il boot? dovrebbe averlo fatto da solo rufus
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: leggi pure la documentazione su come fare
<krabador> klau8: si
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: ma il supporto con il quale hai installato , dov'è?
<klau8> la schermata nera si può evitare o conviene non toccare nulla ?
<cristian_c> Ale75: rufus rende la chiavetta avviabile, non fa anche il boot ;)
<krabador> klau8: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> klau8: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<damiano> cristian_c ho fatto come mi hai detto ma continua a bloccarsi, ti invio la schermata in cui si blocca il pc:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SLleQrJoQJGrFAq4unEV?signature=4a4ee37a10a354fc6fad9567699731aa9df3cae3b218a8e49e9ff7fbbcd1b59c&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzA0OTM1ODV9
<klau8> ok
<klau8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22446705/     ecco il link
<krabador> klau8: che scheda video hai?
<klau8> hd 4660 su i3 4330
<klau8> scusa 4600
<cristian_c> damiano: ma questo succedeva prima o dopo aver attivato il microcode da driver aggiuntivi?
<Ale75> dici a me?
<damiano> cristian_c: il microcode è sempre stato attivo su driver aggiuntivi fin dall'installazione
<cristian_c> Ale75: ti chiami damiano? ;)
<cristian_c> Ale75: entra nel bios e imposta il boot da usb, se lo supoorta
<cristian_c> il pc in questione
<cristian_c> *supporta
<krabador> klau8: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , cancelli le parole quiet splash vt_handoff , salvi cjiudi riavii e vedi se ti piace cosí
<cristian_c> damiano: quindi non l'avevi attivato tu?
<ubu11> Dopo avanzamento distribuzione da Ubuntu 14.04 a 16.04.LTS è diventato molto lento prima del login,sapete dirmi perchè?e se posso fare qualcosa?Poi,in ubuntu 16.04 sono presento sia Ubuntu Software Center sia Ubuntu Software,però il primo non funziona,compare solo schermata bianca è il caso di disinstallarlo? Grazie
<cristian_c> WIKIWIKI: hai trovato il supporto d'installazione?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ubu11
<ubot-it> ubu11: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> damiano: quindi non l'avevi attivato tu?
<klau8> ok provo
<klau8> a me appare solo quiet splash senza il seguito
<damiano> nono è sempre stato attivo fin dall'inizio
<damiano> cristian_c
<cristian_c> klau8: come hai fatto il supporto d'installazione?
<klau8> ho fatto l'avanzamento da rete , la 14.04 invece era da dvd.
<cristian_c> ok
<ubu11> Ho un netbook con 1 Gb ram,ma con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS non era così lento
<cristian_c> damiano: un attimi
<cristian_c> attimo
<damiano> ok aspetto :)
<cristian_c> ubu11: non stai assolutamente dando molte delle informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> damiano: fai prima una prova
<cristian_c> damiano: sudo systemctl poweroff
<damiano> ok provo e torno :)
<klau8> Krabador : devo comunque cancellare "quiet splash" ?
<damiano> cristian_c niente da fare
<cristian_c> damiano allora facciamo un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> klau8: qual è il tuo scopo?
<klau8> eliminare la schermata completamente nera all'avvio e se possibile avere il boot iniziale veloce come con la 14.04.
<cristian_c> klau8: non hai l'animazione di ubuntu con i pallini che si accendono?
<klau8> solo per un attimo poi sparisce tutto sul nero.
<klau8> il logo di ubuntu studio compare solo in chiusura.
<cristian_c> klau8: forse è un problema di mancato bootsplash
<cristian_c> klau8: in live 16.04 sussiste lo stesso 'problema'?
<klau8> non ho ancora provato , come ti dicevo ho fatto l'avanzamento via rete.
<damiano> cristian_c cosa provo ?
<cristian_c> damiano: un attimo
<edo> ehm
<edo> dovrei installare un file exe è possibile?
<edo> perchè dovrei installare itunes
<cristian_c> damiano: editiamo nuovamente il grub
<cristian_c> damiano: ma ora oltre a rimuovere quiet splash
<cristian_c> damiano: aggiungi acpi=off
<cristian_c> damiano: posta la schermata, prima di premere f10
<damiano> l'ho già provato e non andava, se vuoi riprovo
<cristian_c> damiano: hai fatto come indicato e non è andato?
<cristian_c> o l'hai fatto in un altro modo?
<damiano> no ho messo acpi=off ma non si spegneva lo stesso, se vuoi riprovo e ti metto la schermata cristian_c
<damiano> ora provo
<akis24> damiano: hai installato pastebinit ?
<damiano> cristian_c no
<damiano> a cosa serve ?
<akis24> damiano: sudo apt install pastebinit  .. serve a noi per vedere qualche cosa sul sistema
<damiano> ok installato
<damiano> cristian_c
<cristian_c> damiano: segui tranquillamente akis24
<damiano> ok grazie mille cristian_c
<akis24> damiano:  dmesg | grep -i failed | pastebinit       ti restituisce un link postalo in canale
<damiano> mi dice: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<damiano> akis24
<akis24> damiano: copia il risultato e mettilo su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<damiano> si ma mi dice che sto provando ad inviare un documento vuoto ed esce
<damiano> akis24
<akis24> damiano: il comando ridallo senza pastebinit  ossia  dmesg | grep -i failed  e poi copi e incolli su pastebin tutto
<Birgit> Buongiorno, sto incontrando problemi di aggiornamenti - mi esce qs msg E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'  potete p.f. darmi istruzi
<Birgit> oni come procedere ? grazie
<cristian_c> Birgit: esattamente che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Birgit: se hai intrapreso operazioni di manutenzione al sistema, è il momento giusto per dirlo
<Birgit> vedo in alto l'icona di errore (tipo divieto) se lo clicco mi esce il msg di errore di aggiornamento
<damiano> akis24:scusa era caduta la connessione, hai detto qualcosa ?
<damiano> akis24
<akis24> si damiano aspetta riprendo
<akis24> damiano: il comando ridallo senza pastebinit  ossia  dmesg | grep -i failed  e poi copi e incolli su pastebin tutto
<damiano> ok questo l'ho provato ma non ha dato nulla in output, nemmeno un link akis24
<akis24> damiano: di che pc si parla ?
<damiano> asus f402sa con processore celeron n3050
<akis24> portatile quindi
<cristian_c> Birgit: puoi rispondere alla domanda fatta?
<Birgit> cristian_c : vedo in alto l'icona di errore (tipo divieto) se lo clicco mi esce il msg di errore di aggiornamento
<akis24> damiano: se riavvii funziona ?
<cristian_c> damiano: e se provi a toccare il pulsante d'accensione senza tenerlo premuto, che succede?
<cristian_c> Birgit: non hai risposto alla domanda fatta ;)
<Birgit> cristian_c: quale ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Birgit: esattamente che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Quit: damiano [Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client]
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Birgit: se hai intrapreso operazioni di manutenzione al sistema, è il momento giusto per dirlo
<Birgit> cristian_c: no nessuna operazione, volevo solo vedere di installare skype e mi ha segnalato qs msg di errore
<damiano> non funziona nemmeno se riavvio, e neanche quando premo il pulsante di accensione 1 volta akis24
<cristian_c> Birgit: e lo puoi dire anche a noi come hai tentato di installare skype?
<cristian_c> *puoi dirlo
<Birgit> cristian_c: scaricando la versione ubuntu da internet
<damiano> intendo che si blocca mentre si spegne akis24
<cristian_c> Birgit: e come l'hai installata?
<f843d0> Birgit: Internet è un universo immenso e sconfinato...
<f843d0> Birgit: dare qualche dettaglio su cosa si è fatto esattamente
<f843d0> Birgit: inoltre, che versione di Ubuntu?
<akis24> damiano: al momento di casi simili ne esistono abbastanza in giro ma niente soluzioni purtroppo
<cristian_c> damiano: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2016-June/286953.html
<Birgit> cristian_c: ho scaricato skype 4-3-0-37 ubuntudeb, ho la versione ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Birgit: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Birgit: e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | Birgit
<ubot-it> Birgit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> damiano: ultima prova
<cristian_c> damiano: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> damiano: e fai in modo di ottenere questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<cristian_c> invece di quella presente
<cristian_c> salvi, chiudi, riavvii
<Birgit> cristian_c: mi ha lanciato una serie di aggiornamenti....credo....
<damiano> cristian_c non devo aggiornare il grub prima di riavviare  ?
<akis24> Birgit: fai vedere il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> damiano: sudo update-grub   e riavvia
<Birgit> akis24: ...pastebin...?!?!?
<damiano> ah sisi ok faccio
<akis24> !paste | Birgit
<ubot-it> Birgit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Birgit: copiaci dentro quanto hai ottenuto dal terminale e poi premi paste la pagina che si apre copia indirizzo e postala qui  facile no ...
<Birgit> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22453299/
<damiano> cristian_c niente da fare, non va
<cristian_c> damiano: cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Birgit: sudo apt-get upgrade  che risponde
<Birgit> akis24: ok provo, grazie
<Birgit> akis24: 175 aggiornamenti adesso sta scaricando 301MB di archivi, sono sulla strada giusta ?
<akis24> bene Birgit  fai fare gli aggiornamenti
<damiano> cristian_c fatto ho messo su pastebin
<cristian_c> damiano: incolla pure il link, qui
<akis24> e se posti indirizzo lo vediamo damiano
<damiano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22454068/
<damiano> scusate pensavo di averlo messo
<cristian_c> ok
<Birgit> akis24: ok grazie
<akis24> ringrazia cristian_c  e lui l'artefice
<cristian_c> damiano: hai fstto gli aggiornamenti di sistema, su 16.04?
<damiano> cristian_c scusa se entro ed esco ma continuo ad avere problemi di connessione
<damiano> vi è arrivato il link ?
<cristian_c> sì
<akis24> damiano: si è arrivato
<cristian_c> damiano: hai fstto gli aggiornamenti di sistema, su 16.04?
<cristian_c> damiano: ha gli stessi problemi anche sulla live?
<damiano> ho scelto l'opzione per farli durante l'installazione cristian_c
<cristian_c> Birgit: dopo, manda anche sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<damiano> comunque penso di avere gli stessi problemi anche sulla live si
<cristian_c> damiano: e allora non so cosa dirti, sentiti libero di segnalare a questa pagina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1594023
<Birgit> cristian_c: grazie anche a te, sta facendo delle elaborazioni, poi vi mando il risultato su pastebin
<damiano> ok grazie mille, un'ultima cosa, sapete come si fa a restare informati se esce una correzione del bug ? e inoltre, se io continuo a spegnere il computer tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione rischio di rovinare l'hardware ? cristian_c
<akis24> damiano: magari ogni tanto ti affacci qui e chiedi  oppure guardi al link che ti ha postato cristian_c
<damiano> bene grazie mille, e per lo spegnimento col pulsante ?
<cristian_c> damiano: se sei iscritto a quella segnalazione, qualunque modifica ti verrà segnalata al tuo indirizzo mail
<cristian_c> fornito con l'iscrizione a launchpad
<damiano> ok perfetto :)
<damiano> grazie mille a tutti quanti :)
<cristian_c> di niente, damiano
<cristian_c> facci pure sapere
<damiano> certo, arrivederci
<Birgit> cristian_c: mi sta creando migliaia di righe di installazione e modifca, non finisce più...... c'ra sicuramente qualche problema di programma...
<Birgit> cristian_c akis24 : il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/22455891/
<akis24> Birgit: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  e metti risultato su pastebin
<Birgit> akis24: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/22456339/
<akis24> Birgit: abbiamo finito sembra tutto a posto ora
<akis24> Birgit: riavvia il sistema e hai finito
<Birgit> akis24: innanzitutto GRAZIE ! quindi procedo con i miei aggiornamenti e/o installazione skype, no problem ?
<akis24> Birgit: prima riavvia e poi procedi pure
<Birgit> ok grazie akis24 e grazie cristian_c
<akis24> di nulla
<lillo> Facendo fdisk -l ho trovato una scritta in rosso "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary " . Dentro a questa partizione si trova linux swap. Temo ci sia qualcosa che non va.
<Carlin0> nulla di preoccupante lillo
<lillo> non compromette nulla ?
<krabador> niet.
<lillo> Meglio così , grazie.
<akis24> bene dadocaso  esponi il problema
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<dadocaso> ora mi spiego
<dadocaso> ho installato su ubuntu 16 , un tema non originale. ora mi da questo problema
<dadocaso> http://prntscr.com/c2drub
<dadocaso> come lo risolvo?
<dadocaso> se mi date il link per il pastebin faccio una panoramica completa :)
<akis24> !paste | dadocaso
<ubot-it> dadocaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dadocaso> lo faccio subito
<krabador> dadocaso: la guida che hai seguito per installare il tema
<akis24> dadocaso: hai aggiunto ppa al sistema sembra  per installare il tema ?
<krabador> t'ha fatto mettere un PPA
<krabador> che ha sminchiato il tutto
<dadocaso> esatto
<dadocaso> ora non so come tornare indietro
<dadocaso> non pensavo ci fosse differenza tra temi originali e non.
<krabador> dadocaso: guide a caso + PPA = niente supporto ufficiale
<dadocaso> e ma non sapevo che ci fosse questa differenza
<krabador> dadocaso: non cambia nulla
<dadocaso> quindi mi posso attaccare xD
<dadocaso> posso solo capire come funziona pastebin?
<dadocaso> che non riesco mai ad usarlo
<krabador> dadocaso: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<dadocaso> perdonami ma non capisco XD
<akis24> dadocaso: apri il terminale e copia e icolla il comando otterrai un link che devi postare qui in canale  su su
<akis24> n*
<dadocaso> https://ptpb.pw/idve
<krabador> dadocaso: cosa c'era che non ti piaceva di windows?
<dadocaso> andava lento , era monotono , e volevo imparare ad usare ubuntu perchè mi ha sempre affascinato
<akis24> dadocaso: alla faccia dei ppa na riunione di ppa hai
<dadocaso> ahah
<dadocaso> ho fatto un casino ragazzi...
<krabador> dadocaso: non stai imparando nulla
<dadocaso> no mi sono messo a seguire la guida ufficiale
<dadocaso> e sto facendo capitolo per capitolo
<krabador> comportandoti come ti stai comportando
<dadocaso> solo che i danni li avevo fatti prima
<dadocaso> e avete ragione xD
<krabador> dadocaso: allora usi PPA perché non sei ancora arrivato al punto in cui si dice che possono scappare il sistema?
<krabador> *spappare
<dadocaso> no i ppa li avevo usati senza sapere nulla . quindi ho letto una guida e pensavo fosse tutto ok.
<krabador> !ppa-purge | dadocaso
<ubot-it> dadocaso: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> buon lavoro .
<dadocaso> errore madornale
<dadocaso> grazie mille ragazzi.
<dadocaso> http://prntscr.com/c2e1d4
<dadocaso> questo è il problema che mi da adesso
<krabador> dadocaso: perché devi essere preciso con i PPA
<krabador> non scriverli a caso
<dadocaso> scrivo uno a uno quelli che abbiamo visto prima giusto?
<krabador> con la giusta sintassi
<dadocaso> repository name , vuol dire ad esempio
<dadocaso> tualatrix-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list.save
<krabador> dadocaso: leggi quanto detto nel link
<dadocaso> scusami krabador
<dadocaso> ma la sintassi che scrivo è giusta
<dadocaso> ma non da errore dicendo che non esiste la ppa
<dadocaso> ad esempio scrivo
<dadocaso> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:arc-theme.list
<dadocaso> e il pc , mi dice
<cristian_c> dadocaso: leggi quanto detto nel link
<cristian_c> viene indicata la sintassi
<krabador> stai ancora sbagliando
<dadocaso> porca miseria ahah
<dadocaso> eppure mi sembra di aver fatto tutto
<dadocaso> lo rileggo
<dadocaso> manca la subdirectory
<dadocaso> che non so dove trovare
<cristian_c> dadocaso: dipende da come hai aggiunto i ppa
<cristian_c> dadocaso: che trovi nel comando di aggiunta ppa
<cristian_c> lo schema directory / subdirectpry
<dadocaso> e infatti sto riscontrando quel problema, non so come capire che schema ho usato. a mia insaputa per lo piu
<dadocaso> aaaa
<dadocaso> posso farlo da altro software
<dadocaso> elimino i ppa
<JmJ> Salve qualcuno mi può aiutare per un RipristinoInstallazione
<dadocaso> con un click
<dadocaso> no cosi non si cancellano
<krabador> JmJ: che problema c'è
<krabador> dadocaso: non è un blog qui
<JmJ> ciao ho controllato la "guida" per la RipristinoInstallazione su wiki, ma alla schermata del tipo di installazione non ho REINSTALLA  ma installa.
<JmJ> ho fatto partire il livecd come da descrizione e fatto partire l'installazione ma delle 3 opzioni nessuna reinstalla
<krabador> JmJ: puoi selezionare "altro "
<krabador> selezionare la root del sistema da ripristinare
<krabador> assicurandoti che non sia spuntata la casella di formattazione
<JmJ> no posso andare a creare eventuali partizioni, nella pagina del wiki dice "Verranno mantenuti documenti, musica e altri file personali. Dove possibile sarà mantenuto il software installato. Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate." invece l'unica opzione per non cancellare i file è di una installazione vicina a quella esistente
<krabador> JmJ: fa come ti pare. Quanto ti ho detto equivale al ripristino .
<amaya> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto con il flashing di Android su Aquaris E5 (purtroppo sono costretta a farlo)
<cristian_c> amaya:
<cristian_c> amaya: per tutto ciò che riguarda il supporto all'installazione di android, in questo canale non forniamo assistenza
<cristian_c> amaya: pupi provare a domandare in #ubuntu-touch, ma non sono sicuro ti possano dare una mano
<cristian_c> meglio cercare nelle risorse android
<amaya> Ah... ok! :) in realtà la guida della BQ che sto seguendo comprende gli stessi passaggi sia per il flash di android che di utouch
<krabador> amaya, sei offtopic qui
<krabador> amaya, in bocca al lupo per tutti
<krabador> *o
<amaya> Grazie! :)
<amaya> l'unico problema che ho in realtà è con adb che non riconosce il telefono, più che col processo in sè
<cristian_c> vale quanto detto prima, anche per adb -> risorse android
<amaya> ok allora! :) grazie per la dritta
<krabador> cristian_c, ci sei?
<krabador> cristian_c, allora, devo cambiare i tubi del boiler della soffitta di un mio amico, c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ?
<Ale75> dove posso scaricare java per lubuntu 16?
<krabador> !java | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Ale75> @cristian_c...son riuscito a installare perfettamente, grazie ancora per il prezioso aiuto
<krabador> Ale75, la @ non serve
<krabador> !chi | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Ale75> ubo, a quel link ci ero gia arrivato, ma poi firefox dice che nn riconosce indirizzo e nn mi fa collegare
<Ale75> ecco cosa esce in firefox...Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (apt) isn't associated with any program or is not allowed in this context.
<Ale75>     You might need to install other software to open this address.
<krabador> Ale75, per installare java opensource, installa openjdk
<krabador> per installare il plugin del browser, installa icedtea
<krabador> Ale75, trovi tutto nel repositories.
<Ale75> ehm....fin qui ci ero arrivato...ma come arrivo nei repositories? :-)
<cristian_c> Ale75: anche oggi non riuscivi ad aprire l'url di infrarecorder
<cristian_c> che funzionava tranquillamente
<krabador> !apt | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> forse hai problemi di connessione
<krabador> Ale75, vai col link , se hai problemi chiedi -
<Ale75> cristian_c oggi ho fatto casino io ma poi ho risolto. no nessun problema di connessione visto che son qui a chattare
<cristian_c> di apertura di indirizzi, che funzionano
<Ale75> se guardo dentro lubuntu software center trovo pacchetto java?
<cristian_c> !info apturl
<ubot-it> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2ubuntu11 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cristian_c> Ale75: installa da terminale
<cristian_c> se vuoi usare intensamente linux, ti ci dovrai abituare, al terminale
<Ale75> eh, a sapere cosa e come installare...eh lo so....non è proprio facile l'impatto...
<krabador> Ale75, impara ad usare il terminale, sriamente.
<Ale75> si, ma mica imparo in 5 minuti
<cristian_c> !comandi | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> !terminale | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> !sudo | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<krabador> Ale75, prendila con calma
<Ale75> minchia quanti link in un colpo solo :-)
<krabador> Ale75, che ubuntu hai ?
<Ale75> lubuntu 16
<krabador> Ale75, sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jre icedtea-8-plugin
<krabador> enjy
<krabador> enjoy
<Ale75> dunque se ho capito bene terminale è quel pulsante checons critto esegui giusto?
<krabador> proprio no
<Ale75> ecco
<Ale75> lx terminal?
<krabador> Ale75, premi ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> Ale75: sì
<krabador> !terminale | Ale75
<ubot-it> Ale75: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> Ale75, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando?action=show&redirect=RigaDiComando#Come_funziona_il_terminale
<Ale75> dice che è impossibile trovare pacchetto
<Ale75> avevo copiato male probabilmente :-)
<krabador> Ale75, ocio ;)
<Ale75> ora dovrebbe aver finito di installare...c'è nome utente chiocciola nome utente
<Ale75> azlla fine
<Ale75> nf3
<krabador> Ale75, quandi finisce, torna a riga di comando
<krabador> pronto per pprendere altri comandi
<Ale75> ok
<Ale75> si esatto. ora devo chiudere browser e riaprilo immagino
<krabador> beh, si
<Ale75> ok,. grazie a tutti allora. siete fa tastastici :-)
<ubu11> dopo avanzamento distribuzione sono passato da ubuntu 14.04 lts a 16.04 lts,sono presenti ubuntu software center (che non funziona)e ubuntu software,posso eliminare ubuntu software center?
<krabador> si
<ubu11> come mai l'avvio,prima del login,è diventato più lento?
#ubuntu-it 2016-08-07
<delprete88> Buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere dei problemi legati alla installazione di ubuntu?
<delprete88> è la prima volta che mi imbatto in questo nuovo sistema operativo
<delprete88> bobolo, ci sei?
<bobolo> si
<delprete88> buongiorno
<bobolo> giorno
<delprete88> ho installato su dvd il s.o. ubuntu e sto provando ad installarlo sul pc
<delprete88> compare una schermata molto strana
<delprete88> nera con delle scritte
<delprete88> ed un messaggio che recita "kernel offset disabled"
<sacarde> ciao
<delprete88> ciao ragazzi, posso chiedervi dove si trova l'equivalente di "risorse del computer" di windows?
<cristian_c> l'equivalente non è altro che il file manager, delprete88
<delprete88> e dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> delprete88: se usi ubuntu classico con unity, cerca semplicemente nella dash
<delprete88> uso "lubuntu"
<cristian_c> o nel launcher
<cristian_c> delprete88: e allora pcmanfm
<cristian_c> dal menù
<delprete88> ma vorrei vedere che fine hanno fatto le partizioni
<delprete88> dove sta l'unità cd-rom
<delprete88> etc
<cristian_c> che c'entrano le partizioni
<cristian_c> hai fatto una domanda e ti è stato risposto
<cristian_c> delprete88: apri il file manager
<delprete88> io da "risorse del computer" riuscivo a vedere due icone, le quali facevano riferimento al "sistema C" e ad un "archivio D"
<cristian_c> delprete88: premettiamo una cosa
<cristian_c> delprete88: se pensi di utilizzare ubuntu nello stesso modo in cui usi windows, allora forse non fa per te
<delprete88> perdonami, io da dove vedo lo spazio utilizzato e quello disponibile?
<cristian_c> delprete88: sulla partizione o sulla home?
<delprete88> sulla partizione
<cristian_c> delprete88: per le partizioni, guarda semplicemente in gparted
<delprete88> e dove trovo "gparted"?
<cristian_c> delprete88: cerca nei menù
<cristian_c> se non c'è lo installi
<delprete88> lo si scarica da un apposito store oppure anche dal web?
<cristian_c> delprete88: no, i software in ubuntu si scaricano dai repository
<cristian_c> non devi cercarli nel web
<cristian_c> !repository | delprete88
<ubot-it> delprete88: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<delprete88> provo a vedere se ci capisco qualcosa
<cristian_c> delprete88: al di là di tutto, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install gparted
<giordano> salve, ho un problema con i resposytori
<giordano> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/how-to-use-cardapio-menu-with-docky-and.html
<cristian_c> giordano: non forniamo supporto a repository esterni di quel tipo
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione se instabiki
<giordano> ho cercato di seguire questa guida ma ho capito che qualcosa non è andato a come doveva andare
<cristian_c> instabili
<cristian_c> giordano: evita di cercare guide online, se non hai ben chiaro quello che stai facendo
<giordano> vorrei riportare tutto come era
<giordano> ps ho ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> giordano: esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> giordano: elenca dettagliatamente i vari comandi e operazioni sin qui svolti
<giordano> ho copiato le rihie e l'ho lanciate dal terminale
<cristian_c> giordano: elenca dettagliatamente i vari comandi e operazioni sin qui svolti
<giordano> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cardapio-team/unstable
<giordano> sudo apt-get update
<giordano> sudo apt-get install cardapio
<cristian_c> e poi?
<giordano> gconftool -s --type string /apps/docky-2/Docky/Items/DockyItem/DockyItemCommand 'cardapio show-near-mouse'
<giordano> cardapio show-near-mouse
<giordano> cardapio hidden
<giordano> e poi ho provato a fare un aggiornamento ma ho ricevuto errore dei server
<cristian_c> giordano: digita: gconftool -s --type string /apps/docky-2/Docky/Items/DockyItem/DockyItemCommand ''
<cristian_c> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> non mi ha dato nessun errorore
<cristian_c> giordano: non ha restituito nulla?
<giordano> no
<giordano> è avaro
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> giordano: per provare a ripristinare i repository, puoi utilizzare ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22561700/
<cristian_c> giordano: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> giordano: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22562579/
<f843d0> giordano: devi rimuovere il ppa adesso
<cristian_c> giordano: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d) | pastebinit
<delprete88> ho scaricato "gparted", ma non ci sto capendo niente: trovo due partizioni "/dev/sda1" e "dev/sda2". Come faccio a sapere su quale delle due è installato il s.o. Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> delprete88: come sono formattate?
<delprete88> che significa?
<cristian_c> delprete88: poi ti basta controllare dimensioni e punto di mount
<cristian_c> delprete88: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<delprete88> dunque, la prima ha come "file system" "ext2", mentre la seconda "extended"
<delprete88> la prima ha dimensioni 487,00 mib (70.70 usati), mentre la seconda 153 gib
<delprete88> A questo punto credo che sulla prima sia stato installato Lubuntu e vorrei allocare lo spazio in maniera più equilibrata
<cristian_c> delprete88: hai criptato la partizione?
<delprete88> che significa?
<cristian_c> delprete88: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<delprete88> ma dove devo scrivere "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"?
<cristian_c> delprete88: in un terminale
<cristian_c> come il comando di fstab precedente
<delprete88> nella barra "esegui"?
<delprete88> non ti capisco...
<f843d0> delprete88: Ctrl + Alt + T, ti si apre un terminale
<delprete88> AH
<delprete88> ecco
<cristian_c> delprete88: utilizzi unity?
<delprete88> che sarebbe unity?
<f843d0> delprete88: nei sistemi *nix-like, si interagisce spesso con il sistema impartendo comandi
<cristian_c> !unity | delprete88
<ubot-it> delprete88: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<delprete88> io ho installato Lubuntu... non so altro, anche perché l'ho appena scaricato
<cristian_c> delprete88: allora dal menù lxterminal
<cristian_c> e apri il terminale, oppure con la scorciatoia da tastiera suggerita da f843d0
<delprete88> premo "ctrl" + "alt" + "T" e poi?
<f843d0> delprete88: scorri i messaggi sopra per i comandi che ti sono stati chiesti
<f843d0> delprete88: copia e incolla i comandi, per essere sicuro di non commettere errori di digitazione
<delprete88> ad un certo punto mi chiede di inserire la password per scaricare sudo apt install pastebinit
<delprete88> ad un certo punto mi si chiede l'inserimento della password per installare il software "pastebinit"
<delprete88> sempre che sia un software...
<f843d0> delprete88: eh, dovresti saperla, è quella che hai specificato per l'utente in fase di installazione
<delprete88> sì
<delprete88> ma non me la fa inserire
<f843d0> delprete88: semplicemente non la vedi a schermo, ma inseriscila
<f843d0> delprete88: e premi invio. Non vengono mostrati simboli a schermo per non dare informazioni sulla lunghezza della password a un eventuale testimone
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | delprete88
<ubot-it> delprete88: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<delprete88> delprete@delprete-P4X400-8235:~$ sudo apt install pastebinit
<delprete88> [sudo] password di delprete:
<delprete88> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db (2.7.5-1)...#...........................]
<delprete88> delprete@delprete-P4X400-8235:~$
<delprete88> questi sono gli ultimi righi che appaiono nella schermata
<cristian_c> delprete88: manda i successivi comandi
<delprete88> cioè?
<cristian_c> che restituiranno un link, che dovrai incollare qui
<cristian_c> cristian_c> delprete88: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<delprete88> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db (2.7.5-1)...#...........................]
<delprete88> delprete@delprete-P4X400-8235:~$
<delprete88> delprete@delprete-P4X400-8235:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<delprete88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22564943/
<delprete88> delprete@delprete-P4X400-8235:~$
<IUsExploit> Buonasera a tutti. Ciao ragazzi ho un problema, mica potreste aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | IUsExploit
<ubot-it> IUsExploit: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<IUsExploit> Anche modificando i parametri su monitor.xml nulla, mi da il seguente errore dopo il riavvio:" Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor"
<delprete88> non riesco a far funzionare "gparted"
<cristian_c> delprete88: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canake
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> delprete88: dal tuo fdisk sembra tu abbia criptato la partizione, o quantomeno instalato tramite lvm
<delprete88> scrivo qui
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: che tipo di problemi avevi riscontrato?
<delprete88> cristian_c, per favore, parla il più elementare possibile... me ne sto andando nel pallone
<IUsExploit> Praticamente ho la risoluzione bloccata
<delprete88> io voglio capire come allocare in maniera ottimale la memoria
<cristian_c> delprete88: su ubuntu installazioni criptate non sono gestite al meglio, quindi potresti riscontrare notevoli problemi nel loro utilizzo , se non sei pratico della materia
<cristian_c> delprete88: fai un'installazione normale di ubuntu, questo è il consiglio
<cristian_c> senza partizioni cifrate
<delprete88> il mio obiettivo è creare due partizioni: una dove sta il sistema operativo di lubuntu e tutte le applicazioni; l'altra dove salvare documenti e file vari
<cristian_c> !dettagli | IUsExploit
<ubot-it> IUsExploit: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> !gparted | delprete88
<ubot-it> delprete88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<delprete88> ho installato gparted
<delprete88> ma non so farlo funzionare
<IUsExploit> Versione di ubuntu: 16.04 LTS
<IUsExploit> CPU: intel core i3  RAM:4GN; SCHEDA VIDEO: GT 610 2gb; Ho un pc fisso assemblato da me
<IUsExploit> è presente UEFI
<IUsExploit> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<IUsExploit> Se inserisco il comando xrandr la risoluzione massima che mi da è: 1024x768
<cristian_c> delprete88: non puoi ripartizionare il disco se la partizione di sistema è in uso
<IUsExploit> Però allo stesso tempo sopra, in una riga, è scritto che la massima risoluzione ragiungibile è: 16384 x 16384
<IUsExploit> 16384 x 16384
<IUsExploit> Allo stesso tempo sopra, in una riga, mi dice che la massima risoluzione raggiungibile è 16384x16384
<cristian_c> delprete88: ti conviene rifare le partizioni da live, vviamente verrà cancellato tutto il pregresso
<cristian_c> delprete88: inoltre, segui la guida a gparted linkata prima
<delprete88> che significa "rifare le partizioni da live"?
<cristian_c> delprete88: hai mai uutilizzato lubuntu in modalità live?
<delprete88> io non ho mai usato nulla di tutto questo
<delprete88> ho installato lubuntu sostituendolo in toto a Win
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> delprete88: male, cerca il supporto di installazione, fallo partire in boot e scegli 'try lubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> o in italiano 'prova lubuntu senza installarlo'
<IUsExploit> Fatto
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<delprete88> ma è ormai installato
<delprete88> o lo provo "in live" o lo uso com'è, cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> delprete88: te l'ho spiegato prima, se hai avuto l'accortezza di leggere
<IUsExploit> Okay, mi ha dato un link con tutte le caratteristiche video, ora? Devo incollare il link qui?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> delprete88: su ubuntu installazioni criptate non sono gestite al meglio, quindi potresti riscontrare notevoli problemi nel loro utilizzo , se non sei pratico della materia
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> delprete88: fai un'installazione normale di ubuntu, questo è il consiglio
<cristian_c> cristian_c> delprete88: non puoi ripartizionare il disco se la partizione di sistema è in uso
<cristian_c> cristian_c> delprete88: ti conviene rifare le partizioni da live, vviamente verrà cancellato tutto il pregresso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> delprete88: inoltre, segui la guida a gparted linkata prima
<delprete88> che significa "installazioni criptate"?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: incolla il link qui
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22568574/
<IUsExploit> fatto
<cristian_c> delprete88: ma lo capisci l'italiano?
<cristian_c> delprete88: hai installato ubuntu scegliendo di cifrare la partizione
<cristian_c> delprete88: e ti ho spiegato prima cosa può comportare un'installazione di ubuntu criptata
<cristian_c> delprete88: rileggi il log, ti è stato spiegato tutto per filo e per segno, nel caso te lo fossi perso per strada
<delprete88> allora il problema di fondo è che credo che questo sia un forum dedicato anche agli utenti che per la prima volta tentano un approccio embrionale con un sistema operativo diametralmente opposto al pregresso
<cristian_c> delprete88: questo non è un forum
<cristian_c> ma una chat di supporto
<delprete88> se uno utilizza un linguaggio estremamente tecnico non giova a nessuno, credo
<delprete88> e cosa cambia?
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ls /var/log/ | grep -i "xorg" | pastebinit
<cristian_c> delprete88: ti è stato spiegato nel  modo più semplice possibile, ma qui non è un problema tecnico , cerca di concentrarrti e leggere i messaggi che ti sono stati indirizzati
<delprete88> non mi va di sollevare inutili polemiche... tuttavia, dato che io non capisco l'italiano (parole tue), vediamo se tu comprenderai il contenuto di una querela che scriverà di mio pugno
<cristian_c> delprete88: se non conosci la differenza tra forum e chat, google è tuo amico
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22569012/
<delprete88> *scriverò
<delprete88> va bene
<cristian_c> delprete88: se non sai cos'è una partizione o cartella cifrata, non è qui il posto in cui puoi imparare certe cose, che prescindono dal supporto a ubuntu
<f843d0> IUsExploit: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<delprete88> dovresti moderare il linguaggio prima di tutto
<delprete88> ti è chiaro il concetto?
<cristian_c> fatto sta che hai scelto quello in fase d'installazione, a maggior ragione ti è stato suggerito di fare un'installazione normale, senza cofratura
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22569136/
<cristian_c> delprete88: e tu cerca di stare un po' più concentrato
<cristian_c> *cifratura
<IUsExploit> Non carica il modulo di nvidia praticamente
<f843d0> IUsExploit: hai pacioccato con i driver video. Il sistema opera il fallback a vesa
<f843d0> IUsExploit: versione di ubuntu e operazioni per installare il driver?
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22569256/
<cristian_c> f843d0: però io vedo nouveau in lshw -C video
<IUsExploit> In realtà non ho installato alcun divrer. La versione di ubuntu è: 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> giordano: alla buon'ora ;)
<IUsExploit> Ovvero ho provato ad installarlo ma senza successo poichè credevo che fosse quello il problema
<giordano> bambini bambini
<cristian_c> giordano: oltre a cardapio hai aggiunto altri ppa
<cristian_c> giordano: ahh, allora dillo :D
<cristian_c> che ti devi assentare
<f843d0> 14:31:56< IUsExploit> Ovvero ho provato ad installarlo ma senza successo poichè credevo che fosse quello il problema <--- come?
<giordano> no solo quello
<IUsExploit> Tramite il sito ufficiale della nvidia
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ohhh... non hai preso il driver dal repo di Ubuntu?
<IUsExploit> Poi dopo aver cambiato i permessi con chmod +x l'ho eseguito ./...
<cristian_c> giordano: purtroppo , risulta tu abbia installato altri ppa
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ecco, tecnicamente, consiste in pacioccare
<cristian_c> f843d0: eccallà
<IUsExploit> Ma il problema esisteva già da prima
<giordano> ....mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> i nostri utenti vogliono farci sempre delle simpatiche sorprese, non possono dirci tutto e subito
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ne ho i miei dubbi
<f843d0> IUsExploit: realizza un supporto live e torna qui da li
<IUsExploit> Va bene
<cristian_c> !ripristino | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<IUsExploit> Eccomi, anche qui il problema persiste
<f843d0> IUsExploit: solito iter, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<IUsExploit> Proprio strano 2 giorni fa non mi dava tutti questi problemi
<IUsExploit> okay
<f843d0> IUsExploit: sudo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> fatto. Mi ricordate gli altri comandi?
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22570174/
<IUsExploit> ecco
<f843d0> 14:27:20< f843d0> IUsExploit: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22570268/
<IUsExploit> ecco
<giordano> grazie, i bambini si divertono e sperimentano, non mi dispiace per questo. ancora grazie
<giordano> saluto tutti
<f843d0> IUsExploit: allora, qui carica i Nouveau
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ma la massima risoluzione disponibile è 1024x768
<IUsExploit> esatto
<cristian_c> che su una gt 610 non è credibile
<cristian_c> pur essendo scarsa, ma pur sempre una gpu desktop esterna
<IUsExploit> No ma infatti, come dicevo prima circa 2 o 3 giorni fa la massima risoluzione era 1280x1024
<IUsExploit> Ovvero quella del mio monitor
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: e quale os hai su questo pc?
<cristian_c> hai cambiato monitor?
<IUsExploit> Oltre a ubuntu ho windows 10
<IUsExploit> Nono
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: e quando hai provato l'ultima volta win 10 su quss
<cristian_c> su questo pc
<cristian_c> ?
<peppetto> ciao a tutti
<IUsExploit> I SO si alternano poiché sono il solo ad usare ubuntu
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: non hai risposto
<IUsExploit> l'ultima volta 1 oretta fa
<cristian_c> con la gt610
<cristian_c> e che risoluzione aveva?
<IUsExploit> La risoluzione massima del monitor 1280x1024
<IUsExploit> prima addirittura la risoluzione era bloccata a 640x480
<IUsExploit> ma grazie al comando --purge remove nvidia-* mi si è sbloccata a 1024x768
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: prima quando?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: hai un supporto della 15.10?
<cristian_c> o della 14.04, meglio
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: fossi in te, proverei la risoluzione in sessione live 14.04
<IUsExploit> Quindi devo scaricare la versione 14.04
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: hai sempre avuto solo e soltanto 16.04?
<IUsExploit> si
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: allora intanto, scarica 14.04
<cristian_c> e la mandi in live, provando la risoluzione
<IUsExploit> Se nel caso funziona dovrò sovrascriverla alla versione attuale?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: nel frattempo, se torna f843d0 , potrebbe eventualmente dirti come riavviare X nella live di 16.04
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: una cosa per volta, non sappiamo a cosa sia dovuto il problema
<IUsExploit> Okay
<IUsExploit> Ho provato anche a forzare la risoluzione ma nulla da fare
<IUsExploit> Esco dalla modalità live
<IUsExploit> Eccomi
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: fatto?
<IUsExploit> Fatto cosa? Scusa ho riavviato il pc, forse mi sono perso il messaggio
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: pensavo avessi provato 14.04
<IUsExploit> Ah, si sta scaricando ancora
<IUsExploit> Raga conoscete qualche programma che rende una penna usb bootable? Su ubuntu
<f843d0> IUsExploit: chiedi in ottica di fare il supporto per Ubuntu 14?
<f843d0> IUsExploit: in tal caso, basta usare dd
<Carlin0> dd
<IUsExploit> Raga non so il perché ma all'improvviso ubuntu è passato alla risoluzione 1280x1024
<IUsExploit> Non ho fatto nulla...
<IUsExploit> Ora però non riesco ad aprire le impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: definisci 'non riesco'
<Carlin0> IUsExploit, so 2 ore che pasticci e mo ci vieni a dire che non hai fatto nulla ?
<Carlin0> maddai
<IUsExploit> Può sembrare strano ma si, lo giuro!
<IUsExploit> Non riesco letteralmente ad entrare in quella sezione
<IUsExploit> Non succede alcun evento
<IUsExploit> Stavo vedendo su internet qualche programma per rendere una USB bootable
<Carlin0> 13:57:28<IUsExploit> Anche modificando i parametri su monitor.xml nulla, mi da il seguente errore dopo il riavvio:" Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor"
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: nel senso che lanci dalla dash e non appare?
<IUsExploit> Ma che c'entra quello l'ho provato ieri pomeriggio
<Carlin0> IUsExploit, il canale è loggato so 2 ore che pasticci
<IUsExploit> Clicco sull'incona sulla sinistra, si carica... poi non succede nulla
<IUsExploit> icona*
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: ma la dash almeno si apre?
<IUsExploit> la dash si apre
<cristian_c> quindi non si aprono soltanto le impostsxioni?
<IUsExploit> si
<f843d0> IUsExploit: non so, se davvero avvengono questi strani fenomeni paranormali, comincerei a ipotizzare problemi hardware, anche se non credo
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: digita. ubuntu-settings
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<IUsExploit> Comando non trovato
<IUsExploit> riprovo con pastebin?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CentroDiControllo
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: unity-control-center
<IUsExploit> (unity-control-center:18351): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<IUsExploit> Errore di segmentazione
<IUsExploit> l'errore che mi da
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<IUsExploit> Gentilmente mi ripetete i comandi?
<IUsExploit> trovati
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22576897/
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22576916/
<IUsExploit> ecco
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: ti avevo indicato un altro comando
<IUsExploit> Quale?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: unity-control-center
<IUsExploit> ah si l'ho inserito e mi da l'errore che ho scritto prima
<IUsExploit> (unity-control-center:18351): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<IUsExploit> Errore di segmentazione
<cristian_c> !paste | IUsExploit
<ubot-it> IUsExploit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: non essere avaro di output
<cristian_c> condividilo ;)
<IUsExploit> L'errore? O il pastebin?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: unity-control-center | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> Stesso errore
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: il comando restituisce un link
<cristian_c> podta quel link, per fav0re
<IUsExploit> In aggiunta però, c'è scritto: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<IUsExploit> Non mi dà nessun link
<cristian_c> errato
<IUsExploit> Comunque ubuntu 14.04 l'ho scarricato
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22578308/
<IUsExploit> è incompleto, penso
<f843d0> IUsExploit: non è correlato al tuo problema video, ma in futuro, evita di fare questi Frankenstein
<f843d0> IUsExploit: usare PPA e robe per Debian, non è decisamente la strategia migliore per avere un sistema stabile
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: su live 16.04, il control center si apre?
<IUsExploit> Non lo so, ma prima mi dava gli stessi problemi ovvero risoluzione bloccata
<IUsExploit> Quindi cosa dovrei fare? Installare nuovamente ubuntu?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: che c'entra la risoluzione con il control center?
<IUsExploit> Per dirti che aveva gli stessi problemi della versione installata
<IUsExploit> Ora provo
<IUsExploit> Qui funziona tutto sia la risoluzione che il System settings
<IUsExploit> sulla live
<f843d0> IUsExploit: ah... che prima non funzionava!
<IUsExploit> No, prima la risoluzione era bloccata anche qui
<f843d0> IUsExploit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> IUsExploit: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22580104/
<IUsExploit> ecco
<f843d0> IUsExploit: a mio avviso, una bella reinstallazione ci sta tutta. E successivamente, non rivolgerti a PPA e repo strani per evitare problemi
<IUsExploit> Va bene, grazie per tutto il supporto
<f843d0> IUsExploit: sehr gerne, bis bald
<krabador> di niente
<cristian_c> !ripristino | IUsExploit
<ubot-it> IUsExploit: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<IUsExploit> Grazie a tutti, alla prossima =)
<steosteo> salve
<steosteo> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !ciao | steosteo
<ubot-it> steosteo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<steosteo> ciao a te
<steosteo> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<akis24> prova a esporre steosteo
<steosteo> allora, ho due pc
<steosteo> un fisso ed un portatile
<steosteo> ciascuno su stanze diverse
<steosteo> uso la stessa linea wifi
<Carlin0> magari tutto su una sola riga
<steosteo> ed entrambi si connettono bene
<steosteo> ok
<steosteo> sui pc c'è ubuntu 16.04 e nonostante la stessa linea wifi nonriesco a configuarli
<steosteo> sui dischi fissi ho impostato condivisione ma da un pc all'altro non li vedo, e viceversa, come posos fare>>?
<akis24> steosteo: si connettono tramite wifi  ?
<steosteo> sì
<akis24> steosteo: se devi farli vedere in rete e condividere credo tu debba installare samba
<akis24> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<steosteo> ok grazie, provo
<akis24> di nulla
<IUsExploit> Ciao raga, volevo solo dirvi che anche dopo aver reinstallato ubuntu il problema persisteva. Dopo varie ricerche più approfondite su internet ho trovato la causa era compiz
<IUsExploit> Mi è bastato fare sudo apt-get remove compiz ed il problema è svanito
<f843d0> IUsExploit: perfetto, ma compiz lo installavi tu?
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: compiz è parte di unity
<IUsExploit> nono, lo installava automaticamente
<cristian_c> rimuoverlo non farà andare unity
<IUsExploit> Mi ha dato più problemi che altro dopo averlo rimosso mi ha riconosciuto il monitor
<cristian_c> non è che non ti si creda
<cristian_c> ma la tua descrizione della situazione, a partire da quanto spiegato all'inizio, fa a pugni con la realtà
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: dpkg -l | grep compiz | pastebinit
<IUsExploit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22591282/
<IUsExploit> può darsi che era un'altra parte di compiz un tool esterno
<IUsExploit> Sta di fatto che dopo aver eseguito quel comando è tornato tutto alla normalità
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: avrai resettato compiz/unity
<cristian_c> alle impostazioni di fabbrica
<IUsExploit> apt-get remove compiz Rimuove, penso
<cristian_c> !info compiz
<ubot-it> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 108 kB
<cristian_c> IUsExploit: hai il launcher a sinistra?
<fabio_cc> IUsExploit, il pacchetto che hai rimosso è solo un metapacchetto, che non fa assolutamente nulla se non richiedere altri pacchetti come dipendenza
<fabio_cc> IUsExploit, rimuovendolo non ottieni nulla
<IUsExploit> Allora perché il problema si è risolto?
<IUsExploit> Non capisco, non sono molto esperto
<krabador> IUsExploit: nell'essere inesperto , impara a riferire per filo e per segno cosa fai prima  durante e dopo l'insorgere dei problemi
<krabador> è un enorme vantaggio bilaterale
<krabador> oltre che un dovere, qui nel canale assistenza
<mizza464> salve a tutti
<mizza464> avrei bisogno di una mano per risolvere un problema riscontrato dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<mizza464> non riesco ad utilizzare il wi-fi
<mizza464> cosa devo fare
<f843d0> !dettagli | mizza464
<ubot-it> mizza464: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<mizza464> ubunutu 16.04 CPU B950-2.10GHz x 2 Ram 3,9 GB  Pocessore : Intel Pentium(R) - Grafica : Intel Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<mizza464> tipo os 32 bit
<mizza464> disco da 500 gb
<mizza464> Notebook Sony Vaio
<mizza464> modello PCG-71911M
<f843d0> mizza464: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> mizza464: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<f843d0> mizza464: inoltre, hai parlato di ultimo aggiornamento. Era un aggiornamento di sistema 16.04, o un avanzamento da versione precedente?
<mizza464> aggiornamento del 16.04
<mizza464> non èra della versione precedente
<mizza464> però come faccio ad intallare pastebinit se non riesco a connettermi ??
<f843d0> mizza464: speravo avessi anche possibilità cablata
<mizza464> no purtroppo
<f843d0> mizza464: oppure puoi trasferire il risultato del comando tramite usb storage mass su un'altra postazione e pubblicarci il risultato
<f843d0> mizza464: o forse ancora, conosci esattamente il modello di scheda di rete wireless
<mizza464> per vedere il modello se non sbaglio il comando da digitare è iwconfig
<mizza464> giusto?
<f843d0> mizza464: no, iwconfig ti mostra lo stato attuale della scheda
<mizza464> qualè il comando per vedere la scheda rete
<f843d0> mizza464: dipende cosa intendi per "vedere". Lo stato, iwconfig e ifconfig. Il modello, lshw -C network o lspci -vvv | less
<mizza464> RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<f843d0> mizza464: iwlist scan
<f843d0> mizza464: hai risultati?
<mizza464> si
<f843d0> mizza464: intendo dire, vedi delle reti?
<mizza464> mi dice wlp7s0 Failed to read scan data : network is down
<mizza464> enp19s0 interface doesn't support scaning
<mizza464> lo Interface doesn't support scanning
<f843d0> mizza464: quanti risultati avevi in lshw -C network?
<f843d0> mizza464: sicuro di aver fornito il modello di scheda wifi e non ethernet?
<mizza464> si
<mizza464> è uello
<mizza464> quello
<f843d0> mizza464: sudo ifconfig up wlp7s0
<mizza464> mi dice wlp7so Ricerca del nome dell'host non riuscita
<mizza464> Reinstallo ubuntu
<mizza464> grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<mizza464> :)
<lollo> Hola, ho l'audio card che non riproduce i suono nelle cuffiette se il jack e' inserito, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<reti_win_linux> quando eseguo un'installazione di linux qual'é la differenza tra "nome" e "nome utente"?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-31
<doomed> ciao a tutt* volevo sapere come fare per aggiornare Cryptomator su Gnome16-04 ogni volta che lo apro mi dice che cè la versione nuova ma non so come aggiornarlo
<gigirock> !info cryptomator
<ubot-it> Package cryptomator does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> doomed, non e' un sw supportato... aspe
<gigirock> doomed, devi avere getdeb .....
<doomed> gigirock lo so che non e supportato ma in un modo si potrà aggiornare
<gigirock> doomed, si tramite getdeb
<doomed> gigirock devo installare getdeb?
<gigirock> doomed, da dove hai installato quel sw ?
<doomed> gigirock l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale,ora ho scaricato la versione nuova il pacchetto deb ho provato ad installarlo ma mi da sempre la versione vecchiaa
<gigirock> doomed, non ho capito niente
<doomed> il sw l'ho installato dal sito originale
<gigirock> doomed , quindi da cryptomator.org ?
<doomed> ora ho scaricato la versione nuova ma non si aggiorna
<Carlin0> il ppa di getdeb mi pare sia down
<doomed> Carlin0 non lo avevo installato tramite ppa
<gigirock> doomed, che versione hai ?
<doomed> gigirock 1.2.3
<doomed> dovrei aggiornarlo alla 1.3.1
<Carlin0> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed> ok grazie
<amafra> buongiorno
<gigirock> !ciao | amafra
<ubot-it> amafra: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<amafra> grazie
<gigirock> !domanda | amafra
<ubot-it> amafra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<amafra> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<amafra> su ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS desktop  se modifico l'ip della scheda di rete da interfaccia grafica poi non trovo i cambiamenti in /et/network/interfaces  come mai?
<gigirock> amafra, ma a livello funzionale ip della scheda cambia ?
<amafra> si
<amafra> devo poter modificare l'ip da remoto quindi dovrei editare il file correttamente
<robert0> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-01
<paolino> ciao a tutti. non voglio installare ubuntu sull hd ma tenerlo in una pen drive per spostarmi senza problemi. se scarico i programmi rimangono memorizzati nella chiavetta oppure si cancellano nel prossimo riavvio? grazie
<serena> salve, ho lubuntu 15.10 e utilizzo una stampante pantom 6500 series , la stampante va ma non capisco come far funzionare lo scanner sapete aiutarmi?
<MoL0ToV> ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa a impedire che a ogni riavvio il file /etc/resolv.conf venga sovrascritto?
<MoL0ToV> risolto grazie lostesso
<geppo> ciao
<ercolino> ciao a tutti
<clank54> Buona sera, ho ubuntu 17.04 con thunderbird
<clank54> non riesco a collegare account hotmail... dice errore di connessione password sbagliata? ma la pss è giustissima
<clank54> Please aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-02
<rokenlacked> ciao
<vintsu> salve, non so se posso direttamente esporre qui il mio problema, ma intanto lo faccio e mi scuso se magari sbaglio. Ho un laptop della asus di qualche anno fa, l'hardware fa un po' pena e non riesco a fare quasi nulla. Attualmente monta windows 10 ma noto troppi rallentamenti. il mio problema è questo: ho installato più volte con ''successo'' linux
<vintsu> , ma il problema è che quando lo faccio partire ci mette un quarto d'ora. posso capire l'hardware magari non eccellente, ma con il windows 10 di qualche mese fa ci metteva 30 secondi ad avviarsi (ora più di un minuto). Credo quindi che il problema sia software. Ho formattato un sacco di volte, ma il problema persiste. Non posso aspettare 15/20 minu
<vintsu> ti per usare il pc. Ho pensato che magari il problema potrebbe essere nel bios, o magari qualche programma che installo che manca o è danneggiato, quindi il pc lo cerca per un sacco di tempo. mi scuso per il papiro e se magari non sono stato chiaro, ma non so dove battere la testa. Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione
<ryuujin> !ciao | vintsu
<ubot-it> vintsu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vintsu> ciao a tutti
<ryuujin> davvero ci mette diversi minuti?
<ryuujin> che versione di ubuntu?
<vintsu> sì è uno strazio
<ryuujin> puoi descrivere le caratterstiche del modello del laptop: modello, cpu, ram, disco, scheda video
<vintsu> il modello è x53bramd apu e450 1.6ghz, 4gb di ram, hdd da 300gb, scheda video è una radeon 6000 series credo (?)
<ryuujin> ok... versione di ubuntu?
<ryuujin> frapox: sicuraemtne puo' aiutarti
<vintsu> mi pare fosse la 16 se non sbaglio+
<frapox> ryuujin, sono appena entrato lol
<ryuujin> ciao frapox  :D
<ryuujin> in pratica vintsu ha il seguente laptop
<ryuujin> 15:58 < vintsu> il modello è x53bramd apu e450 1.6ghz, 4gb di ram, hdd da 300gb, scheda video                 è una radeon 6000 series credo (?)
<ryuujin> Ubuntu ci mette diversi minuti ad avviarsi
<frapox> versione di ubuntu?
<ryuujin> 16:00 < vintsu> mi pare fosse la 16 se non sbaglio+
<ryuujin> vintsu: ma adesso stai chatatndo da ubuntu o windows?
<vintsu> da windows
<frapox> vintsu, puoi provare con. systemd-analyze blame
<frapox> e vedere se qualcosa prende più tempo del dovuto a avviarsi
<vintsu> provo
<ryuujin> vintsu: da ubuntu si intende
<ryuujin> :)
<vintsu> lo sto scaricando. quando avrà finito proverò
<frapox> ;) poi incollalo tramite https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vintsu> va bene
<vintsu> il problema comunque c'è anche dopo aver formattato e installato da zero il sistema operativo
<vintsu> anche win 10 ha un avvio che si aggira sui 2 minuti
<frapox> vintsu, quindi l'avvio lento c'è sia su ubuntu che su windows10?
<vintsu> sì
<vintsu> è quello il problema
<frapox> vintsu, da bios è tutto ok?
<frapox> se no può darsi che il disco stia andando in malora
<vintsu> dovrebbe essere tutto ok, anche perchè non ho mai toccato nulla. l'unico potrebbe essere la coda di avvio dei dispositivi
<vintsu> potrebbe essere
<vintsu> dovrei provare a far partire una qualche diagnostica?
<vintsu> da windows non sembra mi abbia mai dato errore
<frapox> !chat
<frapox> vabè cmq vintsu per cose non strettamente legate a ubuntu meglio spostarsi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vintsu> mi sposto di là allora
<frapox> ;)
<vintsu> scusate
<gius> ciao a tutti! chi mi può aiutare, ho un problema all'avvio!!
<clank54> Buona sera a tutti
<clank54> non riesco a configurare thunderbird con la hotmail
<clank54> ubuntu 17.04 grafica linux Mate
<clank54> Buona sera a tutti
<clank54> non riesco a configurare thunderbird con la hotmail
<clank54> ubuntu 17.04 grafica linux Mate
<aria> buonasera
<aria> ho cercato risposte sul forum, ma non sono riuscita a risolvere il problema. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<aria> ho problemi con il wifi, infatti adesso sono connessa via cavo. il wifi ha un segnale bassissimo e spesso cade la connessione. con i vari smartphone e con un altro pc windows non ci sono questi problemi, quindi immagino sia un problema del mio pc. ho provato a seguire le istruzioni in giro sul forum ma non sono riuscita nè a risolvere il problema n
<aria> è a capirci molto onestamente.
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-03
<Andry97> Aiuto per me?
<Andry97> Fuck
<ExPBoy> lol
<Mr_Pan> il caldo fa male ...
<horin> volevo un consiglio...quale distro linux installare su un eeepc .grazie
<gigirock> elena_86, se chiudi il browser perdi la connessione con il canale.....
<elena_86> ciao a tutti, da un paio di giorni il pc mi dà  "errore brokencount > 0". Ho letto qualche post sul forum ma non sono riuscita a risolvere nulla.
<Carlin0> elena_86, apri un terminale  e scrivi cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/souces.list.d/
<Carlin0> elena_86, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | elena_86
<ubot-it> elena_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232195/
<Carlin0> ops ho sbagliato il comando io ....
<Carlin0> elena_86, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<elena_86> Carlin0 con questo comando non ho risposte...
<Carlin0> ok elena_86 allora vediamo che errore da questo sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<gigirock> Carlin0, sembra che ci sia ancora il cd come sorgente...............
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232220/
<elena_86> gigirock ho aggiunto il cd da poco smanettando nelle opzioni per gli aggiornamenti, ma l'errore me lo dava già prima
<Carlin0> infatti ha ragione il sior gigirock apri la gestione software e disabilita il cd
<Carlin0> e ma magari cambia l'errore
<Carlin0> disabilita e ridai il comando
<elena_86> Carlino0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232249/
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt -f install
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232260/
<Carlin0> hai il disco pieno pare proviamo a fare spazio
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<elena_86> non riesco nemmeno a liberare spazio...
<Carlin0> metti l'output
<Carlin0> in paste
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232274/
<Carlin0> elena_86, uname -a
<Carlin0> elena_86, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232285/
<Carlin0> un attimo e  arrivo elena_86
<elena_86> Carlin0 yes aspetto
<Carlin0> elena_86, apri questo link http://sprunge.us/BfbN e copia incolla il comando tutto insieme nel terminale
<elena_86> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25232312/
<Carlin0> elena_86, riprova con questo http://sprunge.us/SSaU
<gigirock> elena_86, non riempirti di freddi ricordi digitali.....
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN8GQr3z2CZ
<elena_86> gigirock ahah, hai ragione
<Carlin0> elena_86, sembra si sia sbloccato
<Carlin0> elena_86, riprova sudo apt -f install
<elena_86> Carlin0 speriamo...ora sta scaricando degli aggiornamenti, appena termina invio il risultato
<elena_86> Carlin0 non essendo un'utente esperta, posso chiederti qual era la possibile causa del problema?
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto già prima elena : il disco pieno
<Carlin0> mancanza di spazio
<elena_86> Carlin0 mi dà errore di spazio su disco e si è bloccato anche il processo nel terminale
<Carlin0> elena_86, postami dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<elena_86> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlWgvO6rJcZ
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0QWgGoExS4
<gigirock> eh una discreta collezione
<Carlin0> elena_86, copia incolla tutto insieme il contenuto de link http://sprunge.us/aaUJ
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVjN08G4hl
<Carlin0> sembra non aver avuto buon fine
<Carlin0> elena_86, fai vedere df -h
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJknDqwmfK
<Carlin0> hai pure la partizione di /boot separata il che incasina ancora di +
<Carlin0> elena_86, riprova sudo apt -f install
<elena_86> Carlin0 non so bene cosa comporti la separazione di /boot ma mi affido alla tua sapienza
<elena_86> sta scaricando un po' di roba, spero che poi l'installazione vada a buon fine
<Carlin0> comporta che è una partizione di mezzo giga e si riempie prima
<elena_86> Carlin0 non si può modificare?
<Carlin0> operazione complicata elena_86
<elena_86> Carlin0 si è di nuovo bloccato tutto https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8VkwER76TZ
<Carlin0> forse ho capito
<Carlin0> elena_86, dai questo come prima http://sprunge.us/aaUJ
<Carlin0> quando finisce dimmelo
<elena_86> Carlin0 ok
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP2wRZW7QuY
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN8GwE3vVUZ
<Carlin0> elena_86, fai vedere ls -l /boot
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYGKXWAY4HE
<Carlin0> elena_86, dai questo http://sprunge.us/cVed
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR7lN5jlxCk
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> vediamo cosa dice ora
<elena_86> Carlin0 bikepride@En-Comu:~$ sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<elena_86> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<elena_86> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<elena_86> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<elena_86> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> elena_86, metti sempre in paste
<Carlin0> se no il bot ti caccia
<elena_86> Carlin0 yes, ho sbagliato, ha fatto bene a cacciarmi https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6V82OrwAsO
<Carlin0> elena_86,  fai vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOVYLnBvGT3
<Carlin0> ok elena_86 ora dai sudo apt -f install
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5Q7ZDlrmHq
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<elena_86> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ6VO19RNsR
<Carlin0> elena_86, non vedo la fine però ... da errori ?
<elena_86> Carlin0 la fine è quella... https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO42P17BDF0
<Carlin0> allora sembra abbiamo risolto ricordati questo comando e ogni tanto dallo per non ricreare la situazione
<Carlin0> elena_86, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> questo ogni tanto devi darlo
<Carlin0> elena_86, ora dai sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<elena_86> Carlin0 va bene, con questo comando rimuovo pacchetti non più necessari?
<Carlin0> si i kernel vecchi che ti riempiono la piccola partizione di /boot
<Carlin0> elena_86, ora dai sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade          da errori o va avanti ?
<Carlin0> credo vada avanti .... e io vado a fa la pappa ciao ciao
<elena_86> Carlin0 perfetto, userò questo. Per ora ha scaricato e sta avanzando, è al 2%
<elena_86> Grazie mille
<Carlin0> ciao :)
<elena_86> e buon appetito. Ciau ciau
<LINUX-NEW> ciao
<LINUX-NEW> vorrei aggiornare da ubuntu 14.04 a ubuntu 16.04
<LINUX-NEW> dite che ci possono essere problemi ?
<LINUX-NEW> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<LINUX-NEW> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<LINUX-NEW> Release:	14.04
<LINUX-NEW> Codename:	trusty
<LINUX-NEW> scusate
<LINUX-NEW> da ubuntu 14.04.5 come opsso passare a ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Carlin0> LINUX-NEW, gli avanzamenti di release non sono mai sicuri ma se non hai aggiunto ppa qualche speranza la hai
<frapox> LINUX-NEW, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<LINUX-NEW> gia visto guide ufficiali
<LINUX-NEW> mi dice sempre che non ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili
<LINUX-NEW> io uso 14.04.5
<LINUX-NEW> è questo i problema ?
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> lo so
<Carlin0> LINUX-NEW, hai provato con sudo do-release-upgrade
<LINUX-NEW> Carlin0, si
<LINUX-NEW> gia provato
<LINUX-NEW> mi dice nessun aggiornamento disponibile
<Carlin0> LINUX-NEW, metti in paste cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<LINUX-NEW> https://pastebin.com/S1dAB1k9
<Carlin0> LINUX-NEW, hai letto la pagina ma non hai seguito le istruzioni
<LINUX-NEW> ?
<Carlin0> in basso dove ce prompt=never devi sostituire never con lts
<Carlin0> il wiki lo dice
<Carlin0> Modificare con i privilegi di amministrazione la riga Prompt= nel file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades in questo modo:
<Carlin0> leggi bene
<LINUX-NEW> vero...
<G1up1n0> oppure da GUI, punto 2. scheda Aggiornamenti scegliere: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: Per le versioni LTS alla voce Notificare nuove versioni di Ubuntu.
<Carlin0> da gui cambia col de  ... penso
<Carlin0> da terminale vai sul sicuro :P
<ilTeto> Buongiorno non riesco ad aprire i file di Libre Office Base, qualcuno con molta pazienza (dato che sono una capra) riesce ad aiutarmi? Grazie
<ilTeto> Versione: 5.1.6.2 è un po che non la usavo più, ora non so come recuperare i dati
<ilTeto> Il programma si apre ma quando apro i file si chiude tutto
<finsternis> ilTeto: unica cosa che so e`:  `libreoffice --base`   e vedere se da` qualche messaggio illuminante
<finsternis> sul terminale, dopo aver aperto uno dei database di cui dicevi
<finsternis> e il programma crasha
<finsternis> ilTeto: i dati sono dove erano stati salvati, se LO base fallisce e non ne trovi soluzione, li apri con altri software per database
<ilTeto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25233474/
<finsternis> ilTeto: si e` avviato LO base comunque?
<finsternis> hai la sua GUI aperta?
<finsternis> hai aperto un database?
<ilTeto> no, non appena cerco di aprire il file chiude il programma
<finsternis> ma quei messaggi "(soffice:5254): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: icons too large " escono quando tu avvii libreoffice --base oppure quando, dalla GUI, apri un database?
<ilTeto> Quando apro base sembra funzioni, poi quando cerco di aprire il db crasha e si chiude
<finsternis> si`, questo e` chiaro
<gigirock> ilTeto, come al solito sara' un problema tra le versioni... devi sapere da quale versione e' stato scritto il dbase e da quale vuoi leggerla
<ilTeto> dovrebbe essere la stessa, come faccio a saperlo?
<finsternis> ilTeto: dai `file nome-del-database`
<ilTeto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25233521/
<ilTeto> anche se cambio da tabelle a formulari si chiude
<finsternis> ilTeto: devi portarti nella directory dove si trova  anagrafica
<ilTeto> ci provo, un attimo solo
<gigirock> ilTeto, altrimenti rinomina la directory di config di libreoffice e vediamo
<gigirock> ilTeto, ma se apri che ne so calc funziona ?
<ilTeto> Si funziona tutto il resto
<Carlin0> ilTeto, prova a dare rm -r ~/.config/libreoffice
<ilTeto> Carlin0
<ilTeto> fatto
<ilTeto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25233603/ non riesco ad aprire Dropbox, mi dice che non esiste, non può essere!
<Carlin0> ilTeto, dropbox non è nei repo ufficiali quindi niente supporto
<finsternis> come ilTeto? Vorresti dire che non riesci ad accedere con: cd ~/Dropbox ?
<ilTeto> ma la cartella si chiama così
<finsternis> ilTeto: stat ~/Dropbox
<finsternis> questo pero` non c'entra con base, giusto?
<ilTeto> no, è dove c'è il file che vorrei aprire
<finsternis> che dice allora  stat ~/Dropbox  ?
<ilTeto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25233653/
<finsternis> ilTeto: sta mattina ci hai acceduto per l'ultima volta
<finsternis> fino a stamattina lo aprivi senza problemi  anagrafica?
<finsternis> ilTeto: allora "anagrafica" starebbe dentro ~/Dropbox ?
<ilTeto> no, non sono mai riuscito
<finsternis> e come e` stato creato?
<ilTeto> con base
<finsternis> cioe` l'hai creato, ma non sei mai riuscito poi ad aprirlo
<gigirock> ilTeto, puoi 'scaricare' anagrafica sul tuo disco ?
<ilTeto> finsternis
<ilTeto> no, lo aprivo fino a qualche mese fa, poi non l'ho più usato e ora non si apre più.
<finsternis> devi dire se ora si trova in ~/Dropbox
<ilTeto> si
<finsternis> file ~/Dropbox/anagrafica
<ilTeto> Dropbox/cicucicu/ 2015 anagrafica
<Carlin0> !chat | finsternis ilTeto
<ubot-it> finsternis ilTeto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilTeto> @ubot-it
<ilTeto> non è un problema di Dropbox ma di Base
<finsternis> ilTeto: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ilTeto, dropbox non è nei repo ufficiali
<seppholo> salve , qualcuno conosce un software nei repo per invio multiplo di email ? un mass mailer insomma
<alevipri> xcgvbhjmkl.ò-uljm
<clank54> Ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 17.04 inserendo la mail di hotmail su thunderbird non mi scarica la mail
<clank54> cosa che con gmail va
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-04
<LINUX-NEW> buongiorno
<LINUX-NEW> qualcuno di voi sa consigliarmi un desktop per ubuntu un po più leggero di unity ?
<neo__> Buon giorno
<shakary> Buon giorno
<shakary> cls
<gigirock> !ciao | shakary
<ubot-it> shakary: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shakary> ben trovati
<gigirock> !domanda | shakary
<shakary> scrivo da un vetusto ma sempre bello ibook g4 della apple
<ubot-it> shakary: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> shakary, ma 6 con macOS ?
<shakary> certamente grazie x la disponibilità
<shakary> no
<shakary> il piccolino montava tiger
<gigirock> ah ok , ma che procio aveva PowerPC ?
<shakary> nessuna possibilità di installare leopard
<shakary> mi sono rivolto a linux
<shakary> segnatamente Lubuntu
<gigirock> shakary, hai messo lubuntu sul g4 ?
<shakary> si
<shakary> la versione 12.04
<shakary> che è quella che gira meglio
<shakary> quelle pù recenti non vanno bene
<gigirock> shakary, ma lo sviluppo si e' fermato ? per powerpc intendo
<shakary> 14.04 e 16.04  (per ppc esistono solo le versioni lts) si bloccavano continuamente.
<gigirock> shakary, hai provato debian ?
<shakary> con la 12.04 devo dire che tutto funziona e scorre in maniera fluida.
<gigirock> shakary, prova con debian...
<shakary> si c erto ho provato l'installazione minimale
<shakary> e poi ho aggiunto xorg, openbox e via via il software che ritenevo necessario.
<gigirock> anche perche' la 1204 ha un kernel vecchio
<shakary> esattamente
<shakary> ma con quelli più nuovi si blocca di continuo.
<shakary> quindi probabilmente è una questione di kernel
<gigirock> se riesci a mettere la stable di debian poi carichi lxqt e 6 felice
<shakary> la debian 7.0 infatti andava bene
<shakary> quelle più debian 8 e 9 si bloccano
<shakary> cosi cone accade con lubuntu 14.04 e 16.04
<gigirock> shakary, ma quanta ram ha quel coso ?
<shakary> evidentemente è questione dui kernel
<shakary> il "coso" che è tutt'ora un gioiellino, ha 1.5 giga di ram e un processore ppc di 1.33 ghz
<shakary> hd 40 giga
<shakary> il laptop è in condizioni estetiche eccellenti per cui mi dispiaceva lasciarlo inutilizzato
<gigirock> https://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/inst/install.it.html leggi qui
<gigirock> shakary, debian ha kernel appositi per i proci diversi
<shakary> ci gira libre office , navigo con firefox
<gigirock> ma l'hd e' scsi ?
<shakary> no
<shakary> hide
<shakary> debian è praticamente una distro universale
<shakary> ma....
<shakary> tieni conto che l'architettura ppc è ormai piuttosto di nicchia
<shakary> e che comunque il pro
<gigirock> !chat ! shakary
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! shakary'
<gigirock> !chat | shakary
<shakary> cessore presente è il g4 ormai obsoleto
<ubot-it> shakary: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shakary> quindi gli sviluppatori dei nuovi kernel non hanno interesse a mentenere delle versioni specifiche ottimizzate per questo processore
<shakary> ok mi sposto di la allora?
<enruico> Aiuto, ho aggiornato ubuntu da 16.10 a 17.04 e non trovo più tutti i dati, dove sono finiti?
<gigirock_> enruico, apri il terminale e digita whoami
<enruico> risponde "epiase" che è il mio nickname
<enruico> grazie
<gigirock_> enruico, apri il gestore dei file ... nelle varie cartelle documenti o altro hai i tuoi file ?
<enruico> no quello è il problema, tutto banco, neanche avessi installato...son sicuro che ho aggiornato. Tant'è che di quasi 500 gb di hard disk ce ne sono quasi 200 imoegnati e non credo che Ubuntu occupi tanto...
<gigirock_> enruico, ma se scorri il disco sotto /home c'e' solo una directory ?
<enruico> poi se vado in "altre posizioni", "computer", "media", "enrico" trovo una cartella "ubuntu 16.10 amd64" dove non posso accedere
<gigirock_> enruico, c'e' ancora dentro cd o chiavetta ?
<enruico> sotto home ci sono solo cartelle vuote, quelle di prima installazione come scrivania...immagini etc, nulla a che vedere con i miei files e la mia organizzazione
<enruico> no
<enruico> niente usb, e boot risistemato
<gigirock_> enrico ,ma tu hai username enrico e utente epiase ?
<enruico> tutto epiase
<enruico> nell aggiornamento ho messo epiase come nome utente e pc etc
<gigirock_> se sotto media c'e' enrico vuol dire che c'e' un /home/enrico.....
<gigirock_> enruico, ma come hai fatto l'aggiornamento ?
<enruico> siccome in automantico non andava ho creato un disco d'avvio con usb e file iso e ho aggiornato così.
<enruico> tra le opzioni chiedeva chiaramente se volevo installare sopra al vecchio/aggiornare il vecchio/installare a fianco etc
<gigirock_> enruico, non hai aggiornato ma installato...da zero se tu avessi lasciato nome pc e nome utente uguali.....
<enruico> quindi ubuntu occupa quasi 200 gb su hard disk???
<gigirock_> enruico, cosi' sembra... ma dovresti fa girare gparted e vedere cosa c'e' in quel disco
<gigirock_> enruico, fai sudo apt install mc
<gigirock_> poi sudo mc e cosi' puoi navigare tutti i dischi e le partizioni possibili
<enruico> grazie adesso provo
<gigirock_> enruico, avevi criptato la /home ?
<ryuujin> probabilmente il tuo vecchio utente c'e' ancora
<enruico> criptato la home?
<ryuujin> enruico: ma se fai ls /home
<enruico> grazie ryuujin ci conto
<ryuujin> comunque come ha detto gigirock_
<ryuujin> vedi con gparted dove stanno quei 200Gb e passa
<enruico> ls /home mi dice "enrico epiase"
<ryuujin> enruico: ma tu che hai scelto tra le proposte di instalazione?
<gigirock_> eh quindi ci sono 2 utenti
<ryuujin> da console
<ryuujin> fai
<ryuujin> sudo du -hs /home/enrico
<ryuujin> e sudo du -hs /home/epiase
<ryuujin> anzi
<ryuujin> fa cd ~
<ryuujin> e poi pwd
<ryuujin> e vedi dove vai a finire
<ryuujin> anzi... me ne vando a mangiare
<enruico> buon appetito grazie
<ryuujin> gigirock_: ci pensa a te
<enruico> santi
<gigirock_> enruico, vai in alto a destra fai termina sessione.....
<ryuujin> aadddddio
<ryuujin> errrrico
<enruico> rieccomi
<enruico> con termina sessione si è riavviato tutto
<gigirock_> ok con che nome utente 6 entrato ?
<enruico> epiase c'era solo quello
<gigirock_> no non e' vero potevi mettere enrico e la password precedente.....
<enruico> con sudo du -hs /home/enrico --> 136G /home/enrico
<enruico> con sudo du -hs /home/epiase --> 31M /home/epiase
<enruico> ok provo
<gigirock_> dai....
<enruico> niente da fare non posso digitare enrico, mi permette solo di scegliere tra epiase e sessione ospite
<enruico> altre idee?
<enruico> ad esempio gparted dice che in dev/sda2 ci sono 150 gb impegnati...ma come arrivo ai files?
<Carlin0> prova con sudo rm /home/enrico/.Xauthority
<Carlin0> oppure riavvii in recovery e cambi la pass di enrico
<enruico> rm: impossibile rimuovere '/home/enrico/.Xauthority': File o directory non esistente
<enruico> io conosco la pass di enrico
<Carlin0> enruico, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<enruico> si
<Carlin0> enruico, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> enruico, sudo ls -al /home/enrico | pastebinit
<Carlin0> enruico, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<enruico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25238698/
<enruico> grazie
<enruico> gran passo direi
<Carlin0> enruico, sudo passwd enrico
<Carlin0> e  prova a cambiare la pass di enrico
<enruico> passwd: user 'enrico' does not exist
<gigirock_> Carlin0, enrico era sull' altro nome di computer.....
<Carlin0> enruico, sudo adduser enrico
<gigirock_> mmmh attenzione che ti brasa la home
<Carlin0> no perchè ?
<enruico> adduser: Attenzione: la directory home «/home/enrico» non appartiene all'utente che si sta creando.
<Carlin0> azz
<gigirock_> eh
<enruico> uff
<Carlin0> vabbè senti fai prima ad avviare una live e spostare i file da una home all'altra
<gigirock_> eh
<enruico> significa aprire ubuntu dall iso?
<Carlin0> alla fine cancelli la vecchia home e tanti saluti
<Carlin0> esatto enruico
<enruico> da li mi permetter di vedere tutti i files?
<enruico> ci provo
<enruico> intanto grazie
<Carlin0> avii il supporto di installazione e scegli "prova senza installare"
<enruico> ok
<Carlin0> e da li sposti i file
<Carlin0> copia/incolla
<enruico> e li metto in home/epiase
<Carlin0> si
<enruico> lusso vi faccio sapere!
<ryuujin> asp
<enruico> Carlino, quasi ci sono se non fosse che non ho i permessi per copiare files e creare nuove cartelle, come me li procuro
<enruico> _
<enruico> ah no ho combinato
<Carlin0> enruico, i permessi si sistemano alla fine
<enruico> anzi no perche nella partizione del desktop non c-[ spazio sufficietne
<enruico> e in epiase non mi permette di incollare nulla
<Carlin0> enruico, cancella mano a  mano che li copi i vecchi file
<enruico> ci sono due partizioni, il mio hd da 500gb con enrico ed epiase, e quello da soli 2gb che immagino sia quello del live ubuntu
<enruico> su epiase ci darebbe spazio ma non ho i permessi per copiare, su quello del live neanche discutere...
<enruico> aspetta... hd esterno e via
<Carlin0> enruico, è ubuntu o xubuntu o cosa ?
<enruico> ubuntu
<Carlin0> enruico, sudo nautilus
<Carlin0> e da li fai copia incolla
<Carlin0> vado a  pappa a  dopo
<enruico> grazie buon appetito
<enruico> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJkJV4p7UK
<enruico> intanto sto copiando su hd esterno, almeno i files son salvi!
<ryuujin> ahhh.. allora monta l'altra partizione
<ryuujin> sulla nuova
<ryuujin> come home
<ryuujin> /etc/fstab
<enruico> con gparted?
<enruico> come si fa?
<Anso> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<Anso> non riesco ad installare i driver per la scheda wifi
<gigirock_> enruico, come e' finita ?
<enruico> Dal live ubuntu sono riuscito a copiare i files su hard disk esterno. Risolto per fortuna pero ora devo reinstallare tutti i programmi e impostare di nuovo tutto il pc che se sapevo mi tenevo il 16.10. Del resto con Ubuntu ho sempre dovuto trafficare, ci vuole un sacco di tempo che userei volentieri altrimenti, ma ci sono affezionato, non tornerei
<enruico> ad altri sistemi. Grazie per l aiuto anime buone. Saluti
<G1up1n0> hai dovuto trafficare perchè hai sbagliato l'aggiornamento, non è mica colpa di ubuntu :), ciao!
<ryuujin> saggio G1up1n0
<enruico> No io l aggiornamento l ho fatto correttamente. Anzi ho dovuto farlo da chiavetta siccome con gli aggiornamenti automatici mi dava continuamente errore della connessione nonostante funzionasse benissimo. La telecamera ubuntu non l ha mai riconosciuta, dopo l aiuto di piu persone in questa chat sono riuscito a far andare l audio che non mi riconosce
<enruico> va l uscita, e si che ho un asus. Io saro principiante con i miei limiti ed errori ma ad ubuntu ci son sempre dovuto star dietro parecchio.
<enruico> Del resto va bene cosi, meglio cosi che windows
<enruico> Quindi grazie ancora tutti coloro che sanno di piu e danno una mano, gran servizio davvero
<enruico> del resto e- proprio l etica che sta dietro a questo sistema che lo rende forte
<enruico> mo esco dal live e torno alla tastiera come si deve
<enruico> saluti
<enricosauro> ciao. e buona sera calda... ho bisogno di un sostegno tecnico.. c'é qualcuno magari?
<enricosauro> Non riesco a vedere bene i video di youtube, facebook, i miei video di blues, o i films... Ubuntu dice che ho Flash player ultima versione... ma non funziona.. cosa dovrei fare?
<shakary> ciao
<shakary> c siete?
<enricosauro> io ci sono e sto cercando un aiuto tecnico...
<shakary> dimmi pòure se posso
<enricosauro> Non riesco a vedere bene i video di youtube, facebook, i miei video di blues, o i films... Ubuntu dice che ho Flash player ultima versione... ma non funziona.. cosa dovrei fare?
<gigirock> enricosauro, che ubuntu che versione che browser hai ?
<gigirock> cmq il blues non c'e' bisogno di vederlo
<enricosauro> 14.4
<enricosauro> si lo so il blues lo suono... ma sai per gli amici .. quelli lontani bisogna registrargli qualcosa.. :-)
<gigirock> 14.4 e' un software di 3 anni or sono
<gigirock> 3 anni informatici sono una enormita'
<gigirock> cmq hai una skeda grafika su quel pc ?
<enricosauro> si....
<gigirock> enricosauro, non essere timido che skeda hai ?
<enricosauro> ma vedevo tutto e bene.. solo youtube mi dava problemi... ma non credo che sia la scheda grafica....
<gigirock> https://youtu.be/UOnzDKvn7YI prova questo video..... enricosauro
<enricosauro> Non ne ho idea... in quanto mi è stato dato .. per utilizzo e non so che scheda abbia...
<enricosauro> youtube parla di flash... ma flash è installato
<enricosauro> ok provo il video...
<enricosauro> bello ci suono l'armonica poi.. ma appena apro un altra finestra. per ascoltare la musica e scrivere qualcosa su facebook si blocca
<gigirock> enricosauro, hai unity ?
<enricosauro> aia cos'è unity? scusa la mia ignoranza...
<gigirock> enricosauro e' il desktop grafico che 'forse' stai usando....
<enricosauro> va il video ma spesso a sccatti  o si blocca il video e la musica va avanti...
<enricosauro> specifica meglio...
<enricosauro> che risolviamo il problema
<enricosauro> Internet vado con Firefox...
<gigirock> enricosauro, non so che desktop stai usando ma cerca driver proprietari e vedi se li hai selezionato
<enricosauro> Ubuntu con i programmi che propone per gestire un mio video di funghi per esempio... 3 minuti non gestico nulla
<gigirock> enricosauro, funghi pejote
<enricosauro> se li trovassi... boletus e altri..
<gigirock> dai apri il terminale perditempo
<enricosauro> mi è venuta fuori una cartella con driver aggiuntivi... dice poi selezionandola,.. nessun driver aggiuntivvo
<gigirock> ma cerca qualcosa ?
<enricosauro> ha cercato....
<enricosauro> ho sta cercando ancora... altro che perditempo... :-)
<gigirock> enricosauro, ma il pc e' un modello posteriore alle 5 giornate di milano ?
<enricosauro> ha finito e dice ... nessun driver disponibile...
<enricosauro> non credo proprio....
<enricosauro> devo usare una versione precedente?
<gigirock> dai hai aperto sto terminale ?
<enricosauro> usi un temine a me non cosi conosciuto... non è molto che utilizzo ubuntu.... apri il terminale?
<gigirock> premi ctrl alt t
<enricosauro> fatto
<gigirock> c'e' un terminale ?
<enricosauro> si eccolo
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit ....scrivi questo enricosauro
<enricosauro> scritto
<gigirock> che e' successo ?
<enricosauro> c'è un quadratino che lampeggia
<gigirock> ma hai dato dopo il comando ?
<enricosauro> ora mi chiede password per chicco
<gigirock> e diamo sta password
<enricosauro> la do ma mi richiede
<gigirock> succede quando e' sbagliata............
<enricosauro> la pia password è giusta come faccio ad essere sul pc?
<gigirock> e' uno dei rari casi in cui il pc ha ragione e tu torto
<enricosauro> enter? yes...
<enricosauro> certo. enter.
<enricosauro> spengo tutto e riavvio... stai un momento in linea....
<gigirock> mi faccio una linea
<enricosauro> girirock ho riavviato il computer e sono qua... mi è arrivato nel frattempo un aggionamento... ed ho aggiornato..
<gigirock> nice1
<enricosauro> mi diventa scuro il video e poi riprende... sembra sia migliorato forse il video... ma dovrei riavviare di nuovo... strana sta cosa .. ho riaperto il terminale e non accetta la mia password.... strano.
<gigirock> enricosauro, poltergeist
<enricosauro> ma come hai scritto tu il pc ha ragione...a questo punto si... ma vedremo.. riavvio il pc.. se dovessi aver problemi vi contatterò ma domani.. ora è tardi anche per voi. grazie per il momento... chiudo il terminale e lo riapro e riprovo lentamente... un attimo... dal blues al poltergeist... VOODOO
<gigirock> i'm voodoo child
<enricosauro> yesss quella... una domanda da idiota ma meglio che sapientone e poi far cavolate. la password è quella per entrare in Ubuntu vero?
<enricosauro> ubuntu mio sistema operativo.. vero?
<Mr_Pan> enricosauro, si uella che digiti all avvio del pc per entrare in ubuntu
<enricosauro> comando non trovato
<Mr_Pan> enricosauro, digiti qualcosa errato
<Mr_Pan> quale comando non trovato
<enricosauro> sudo: atp: command not found
<enricosauro> scrivo una canzone sul pastebinit....:-)
<gigirock> atp e' un torneo di tennis apt e' quello che ci serve
<enricosauro> sudo cos'altro devo scrivere...
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install pastebinit
<enricosauro> ho letto male e ricopiato peggio ma alla fine..
<Carlin0> basta fa copia/incolla e non sbagli
<enricosauro> ok
<gigirock> enricosauro, ci siamo abbiamo sto pastebinit ?
<enricosauro> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvVjpx2N2cl
<enricosauro> improvvisazione pura....:-)
<gigirock> enricosauro, sudo apt install screenfetch
<enricosauro> su nuova finestra terminal?
<gigirock> anche nella stessa....
<enricosauro> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxmwNN3RKfV
<gigirock> enricosauro, usa cut and paste....
<Carlin0> enricosauro, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<enricosauro> mi permette solo copia e incolla
<gigirock> eh fallo pero' prima hai scritto a memoria e hai sbagliato
<enricosauro> scrivo sotto sudo apt-get....?
<gigirock> enricosauro, non scrivere copia la stringa e la incolli nel terminale poi enter
<enricosauro> copio ciò che scrivi... ho solo sbagliato a leggere...
<Mr_Pan> enricosauro, devi copiare e incollar e...
<enricosauro> esegue...
<enricosauro> esegue ancora
<Carlin0> fa le pulizie
<Carlin0> e io vado a nanna
<Carlin0> bonanotte
<enricosauro> buona notte... non abbiamo perso tempo ma ragionato... bene .. ciao e grazie....
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<enricosauro> sembra aver terminato
<Mr_Pan> ok
<gigirock> enricosauro, noiosamente lshw | pastebinit
<gigirock> e poi spiaccica qui il link risultante
<enricosauro> voodoo child si vede benissimo... gigirock mi trovi su fb cosi senti un bel train blues... ciao. Copio ed incollo tutto il risultato?
<gigirock> enricosauro, no solo il link alla fine.....
<gigirock> enricosauro, fb non e' molto freak e noi supernerd non ci andiamo
<gigirock> diciamo a tutti che siamo su telegram cosi' non viene nessuno
<enricosauro> io ci vengo... fb non mi entusiasma molto.. un link... ? vederlo... scorro un po' magari è più in alto
<gigirock> enricosauro, se hai copiato e incollato il mio comando lshw | pastebinit nn dovresti avere molto sul video
<gigirock> ma tu insisti nella tua versione dattilografa.....
<enricosauro> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPBkkAJkotG
<enricosauro> no sbagli...
<enricosauro> mi ha copiato tutto anche se ho selezionato solo la riga del link.... dammi tempo per cancellare... non me lo mandava...
<enricosauro> mi fai ridere... uso copia incallo tranquillo...
<enricosauro> a parte la lettera sbagliata all'inizio tutto ha funzionato....
<enricosauro> che blues....
<enricosauro> steve ray un grande
<gigirock> enricosauro, confermo che il tuo pc e' alquanto datato... quindi tutto quello che vedi e senti e' manna che scende dal cielo
<enricosauro> ovvio... lo sapevo... il mio pc ha avuto un problema... e mi devo arrangiare... :-) e ringrazio...
<enricosauro> pretendo io troppo da questo PC....
<gigirock> enricosauro, che problema ha il tuo pc ufficiale ?
<enricosauro> troverò una soluzione diversa... grazie di tutto... altro non serve fare... ma credo sia migliorato...
<enricosauro> al momento che lo accendevo restava nero.. il bios non partiva... e io da li non so cosa fare.. potrei tentare ad accenderlo domani e fare qualcosa dal terminal se si attivasse. un comando tipo sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge cosa ne pensi?
<enricosauro> oppure un repristino....
<gigirock> enricosauro, cioe' se premi f2 o del nn si vede il menu' del bios ?
<enricosauro> se ricordo bene si... domani proverò... se premessi f2 e entro? cosa potrei fare?
<clank54> Saaalve qualcuno di voi sa dirmi perché thunderbird fa storie con la mail di hotmail?
<gigirock> enricosauro, se arrivi a quel punto vuol dire che il pc funziona
<clank54> ho le impostazione predefinite che sono funzionanti
<gigirock> clank54, e che storie fa ?
<clank54> collego una mail Gmail e legge tutto scarica le mail e solite cose
<clank54> appena ne metto una hotmail.it
<clank54> non me la prende mi dice che o l'user o la pass sono sbagliate
<clank54> ma funzionano
<gigirock> mmmmh
<clank54> sono giuste almeno... sul sito vanno
<clank54> le impostazioni di imap e/o pop sono giust
<enricosauro> devo vedere... per me era li in attesa.. stavo lavorando su cose... domani vedo. ora non posso accedere a quel pc..
<clank54> ho cambiato anche la pass ma non succede nulla
<enricosauro> gigirock per il momento va bene ciò che hai scritto e fatto per me .. domani guardo bene il pc che anche lui ha qualche anno ma è potente... se è li spento F" non lo permetteva... ciao gigirock e sempre blues e anche rock
<gigirock> cioa enricosauro
<enricosauro> ci sentiamo...
<gigirock> clank54, controlla che usi ssl/tls per entrare
<clank54> già fatto
<clank54> vorrei chiamare microsoft perchè questo problema me lo da anche sul cellulare
<enricosauro> buona notte a tutti.
<clank54> ma se lo risolvo per il pc potrei farlo anche per il cellulare
<clank54> buonanotte
<gigirock> Hotmail POP3 does not work with the free accounts clank54
<clank54> ok
<clank54> la pop ok e la imap?
<gigirock> Server Name pop3.live.com Security SSL Port 995 User Name Your FULL Email Address clank54
<clank54> è la verifica in due passaggi.
<gigirock> nn c'e' servizio imap gratis pare
<clank54> penso di aver risolto
<gigirock> e riesci a inviare ?
<clank54> risolto
<clank54> sisi
<gigirock> bene fai un donazione a S.Gennaro....
<clank54> ahah nu miracolooo se solo si potesse trasferire la roba da una mail ad un altra
<clank54> fare una outlook
<clank54> e stop
<clank54> ma figuriamoci
<gigirock> clank devi archiviare tt la box e poi convertirla...
<gigirock> .....probabilta' di successo ...... 0.5%
<clank54> e si e i giochi xbox?
<gigirock> cioe' hai i giochi xbox nella mail ?
<clank54> eh si ho l' account xbox
<clank54> che è questa mail che ho appunto hotmail
<clank54> sono tutti in digitale
<gigirock> un giorno perderemo la password della nostra vita e scompariremo.....
<clank54> speriamo di no ...
<clank54> se li avessi comprati in disco..
<gigirock> avresti speso di +
<gigirock> e perso ore e ore di upgrade
<clank54> si ma ora avrei una mail outlook
<clank54> che in sostanza fa schifo lo stesso
<gigirock> e saresti felice
<clank54> ma vabeh
<gigirock> e se a te piace xbox devi accettare hotmail
<gigirock> e office365
<clank54> ho anche la play perfortuna
<clank54> collegata a cosa? allo stesso account ahah
<gigirock> e allora 6 tonno
<clank54> errori di anni e anni e anni fa
<gigirock> cmq thunderbird funziona bene su tutto e' alquanto sicuro
<clank54> apposto! grazie millee
<clank54> ah una cosa
<clank54> come si installa pastebin
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> poi qualsiasi comando terminalo con | pastebinit e manda il paste e ti ritorna il link
<clank54> ok perfetto
<clank54> grazie mille
<gigirock> ok a letto
<clank54> Buonsnotte!
<gigirock> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-05
<roberto> heloo
<roberto> hello
<pippuccio76> Salve a tutti , so che non è il posto giusto ma nella chat di debian sembra di essere per le strade di silent hill...all'avvio di debian 9 ho 2 errori , dove posso ritrovarli una volta avviato c'è un log ?
<f843d0> !chat | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enricosauro> ciao. qualcuno si intende di bios? per me è arabo.... dovrei tentare di riprestinare il mio PC... ora uso un portatile... al PC non so cosa sia successo... scheramata nera con con un Meno che lampeggia....sono comunque in bios setup utility, cosa devo fare ?
<enricosauro> ciao.
<enricosauro> qualcuno conosce bios setup utility? il PC che uso normalmente mi da una schermata nera e non parte. sono però riuscito ad entrare nel bios... per me arabo.. qualcuno mi può aiutare per tentare di riprestinare il il normale funzionamento del PC? grazie. ora vi scrivo da un portatile...
<Carlin0> !chat | enricosauro
<ubot-it> enricosauro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mark83> Buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ma ho problema con Wi-Fi, in pratica aggancia la linea, si collega, ma non ho linea
<f843d0> Mark83: lo fa anche in live?
<Mark83> devo provare in Lan e fare qualche aggiornamneto?
<Mark83> lo fa sia in prova che con ubuntu normale
<f843d0> Mark83: hai provato a disabilitare ipv6 da Network Manager?
<Mark83> sinceramente no, anche perchè non mi so muovere più di tanto
<Mark83> potrebbe essere un problema di protezione Mac che uso sul router?
<f843d0> Mark83: non credo, il MAC address della scheda viene preservato dall'OS senza interventi esterni
<f843d0> Mark83: credo più in qualche side-effect del Network Manager, come ho detto, disabilita ipv6
<Mark83> quindi mi consigli di disabilitare ipv6? sperando di trovare il modo di disailitarlo
<Mark83> adesso provo, e ti faccio sapere
<Guest44583> salve
<f843d0> !ciao | Guest44583
<ubot-it> Guest44583: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest44583> ho fatto upgrade da 16.10 a 17.04
<Guest44583> vhe errore mamma mia
<Guest44583> posso tornare alla versione precedente?
<f843d0> A meno di reinstallare, no
<Guest44583> questa versione la ritengo 10 passi in dietro
<Guest44583> non funziona touchpad
<f843d0> !chat | Guest44583
<Guest44583> tastierino
<ubot-it> Guest44583: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest44583> ho il disco per reinstallare verdione precedente
<Guest44583> ma ci sono seri problemi con wifi
<Guest44583> e sovrapposizione del 17 col 16
<f843d0> Guest44583: i "i seri problemi con wifi" sarà la solita storiella di Broadcom/Realtek tra modules e firmware...
<f843d0> Guest44583: in quanto alla sovrapposizione, boh, se reinstalli, formatti e reinstalli, non vedo il problema
<Guest44583> è affiancato a winzoz 10 e non so comportarmi con le partizioni
<Guest44583> siccome mi serve anche l'altro so non vorrei rovinarlo
<f843d0> Guest44583: in fase di reinstallazione, basta selezionare le partizioni sensate per operare l'installazione, e non succede niente
<Guest44583> reinstallare su tutto hd non mi crea problematiche a parte wifi
<Guest44583> ecco
<Guest44583> sono cosi ignorante ancora che non so selezionare le partizioni giuste
<Guest44583> se magari mi mandi un link serio dove posso seguire passo passo provo con quello
<Guest44583> giusto per evitarti di seguire gente scarsa
<f843d0> Guest44583: purtroppo, un link "serio" non è facile da reperire, nel senso che: dipende ovviamente da come si è installato il sistema
<Guest44583> voglio dire .. quindi dovrei provare in fase di installazione a sovrapporre le partizioni usate per ubuntu? riuscirei cosi?
<f843d0> Guest44583: a memoria, si può selezionare "Altro" in fase di installazione, e selezionare le destinazioni di ogni partizione. Nel tuo caso, devi assegnare la root (/) alla partizione... root!
<f843d0> Guest44583: poi dipende se uno ha fatto /home /boot /var /whatever separate
<f843d0> Guest44583: in questo senso, un sistema operativo non pone limiti, ed è per questo che non esiste "la guida definitiva". La guida definitiva, è il cervello dell'uente
<Guest44583> hahhahahha ... la conoscenza dell utente.. che nel mio caso è scarsa
<Guest44583> quindi se assegno (/) nellapartizone root il gioco è fatto o trovo altri casini
<f843d0> Guest44583: se assegni root alla partizione corretta, e scegli di formattare, il Sistema Operativo è "come nuovo"
<f843d0> Guest44583: anche se, considerate le versioni, meglio una LTS. Non installerei 16.10, se non costretto
<Guest44583> come darti torto... solo che prima avevo tutto a portata di mano e i comandi rispondevano bene(per quello che posso fare io) ora non ho piu funzionalità tipo tasto destro mouse, il browser funziona male enon riesco neanche a lavorarci
<Guest44583> opzioni su mouse scarse e non riesco a settarlo
<Guest44583> spero di riuscire
<Guest44583> ma lo sbattimento e troppo
<Guest44583> come posso fare per avere qui la funzionalita dei tasti mouse?
<f843d0> Guest44583: il touchpad è configurabile con l'utility synclient, parte di Xorg
<Guest44583> praticamente arabo
<sdallagata> Ciao, segnalano un problema con il browser di Ubuntu, quello per le web App, dopo l'aggiornamento a 16.04.3. Non si avvia più, in rete non sono riuscito a trovare niente, ne sapete qualcosa? Grazie
<sdallagata> Anche a me non va, ho verificato.
<gigirock> sdallagata, n sapevo manco di essere alla ,3
<gigirock> sdallagata, come fai a provare ?
<sdallagata> Avevo l'icona nel launcher da prima, ho cliccato e non si avvia.
<gigirock> sdallagata, nn e' molto nerd come risposta
<sdallagata> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.it/posts/1366755393420268?comment_id=1366995693396238&notif_t=share_comment&notif_id=1501963319373448
<sdallagata> C'è un commento di Emanuele.
<gigirock> sdallagata, si ok ma se fai  webbrowser-app www.messenger.com funziona....
<sdallagata> Col terminale ho provato ad avviare scrivendo browser, ha chiesto l'installazione di libsilo-bin, l'ho fatta e non si avvia.
<sdallagata> Ho provato adesso con webbrowser-app, dà una serie di messaggi di errore.
<sdallagata> (webbrowser-app:28925): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permesso negato.  dconf will not work properly.
<sdallagata> (webbrowser-app:28925): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permesso negato.  dconf will not work properly.
<sdallagata> (webbrowser-app:28925): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permesso negato.  dconf will not work properly.
<sdallagata> libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
<sdallagata> libGL error: Version 4 or later of flush extension not found
<sdallagata> Ho sbagliato :)
<sdallagata> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25249455/
<gigirock> sdallagata, si ok ma se fai  webbrowser-app www.messenger.com funziona....
<gigirock> webbrowser-app https://poly-mail.appspot.com/ sdallagata questa e' meglio ancora
<gigirock> sdallagata, hai notizie false frammentarie e confuse
<sdallagata> Non funziona e dà lo stesso messaggio di errore
<gigirock> sdallagata, cosa non funziona ?
<sdallagata> scrivendo in terminale webbrowser-app www.messenger.com webbrowser non si avvia e apare questo messaggio di errore
<sdallagata> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25249488/
<sdallagata> Cliccando sull'icnoa di webbrowser sul launcher, l'icona pulsa un attimo, appare per un attimo la finestra del browser e poi crasha.
<sdallagata> Stessa cosa provando a lanciare da dash, va in crash
<sdallagata> Firefox va e Opera pure
<gigirock> libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information a me funge penso che il tuo problema sia questo
<gigirock> sdallagata, ma tu 6 su unity vero ?
<sdallagata> Sono su Unity, ho appena riavviato e provato con la webapp di Amazon, e quella si avvia.
<gigirock> eh vedi il log cosa cambia...
<sdallagata> Però riprovato ad avviare il browser, prova ad avviarsi e poi va in crash.
<sdallagata> che comando in terminale per avviare la webapp di amazon?
<sdallagata> Per MESA, sui giochi adesso uso quello senza problemi.
<sdallagata> MESA 17, prima c'era il 12
<gigirock> sdallagata, ma la app di amazon e' diversa perche' e' integrata nel sistema...
<gigirock> ma tu vuoi le webapp di unity o le webapp in generale ?
<sdallagata> Quelle di Unity usano webbroser-app, in teoria se webbroser-app non va, non dovrebbero andare neppure loro. Dico giusto o dico una cazzata?
<sdallagata> webbrowser :)
<gigirock> sdallagata, mmmmh si dovrebbe essere cosi'
<sdallagata> Trovato questo su ask, più o meno simile, ma di un anno fa: https://askubuntu.com/questions/813355/ubuntu-web-browser-app-crashes-on-execution
<sdallagata> Anche un bug simile, su Nvidia. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1573762
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1573762 in oxide "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - webbrowser-app does not launch in Unity7 when using the Nvidia driver (dup-of: 1590737)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1590737 in qtbase-opensource-src "Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat(version 2.0, options QFlags(), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize -1, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior 2, swapInterval 1, profile  0)  Aborted (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-it 2017-08-06
<Giorgia> Ciao. Ho dei problemi con ubuntu. Posso chiedere qua? Scusate è la mia prima volta.
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Giorgia
<ubot-it> Giorgia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Tunde92> Salve a tutti,ho scaricato Ubuntu 16.04 lts ieri.Ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo...sono nel posto giusto?
<Carlin0> Tunde92, che scheda video hai ?
<asuse402> salve ragazzi ho un asus con 4 di ram e 500 di disco no ssd anche se ho montato un ssd ma tutti e due i dischi si bloccano con ubuntu dopo gli aggiornamenti chi sa dirmi cosa devo fare
<asuse402> grazie in anticipo
<Mr_Pan> asuse402, come si bloccano?!
<Ilconte91> Buongiorno sto cercando di istallare ubuntu al fianco di Windows 8
<Ilconte91> mà sto avendo più di qualche problema
<Ilconte91> il primo non ho potuto avviare il boot in modalità UEFi perché all'avvio dalla chiavetta mi dava errore
<Ilconte91> avvio in mode Legacy mà poi non mi trova il sistema operativo già istallato
<Ilconte91> un aiuto?
<groot> buon pomeriggio a tutti...ho installato l'ultima versione di lubuntu...la mia domanda perchè alcuni file rar non me li apre...??
<SuezMazer> Ciao, sono nuovo su ubuntu(e su linux in generale) ho la 16.04 LTS e non riesco a far funzionare la scheda di rete
<Sp4rky_> Salve
<roberto__> hello
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-30
<TheRealBonfi24> Buongiorno vi contatto per chiedervi un aiuto, sto riscontrando i seguenti problemi https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=629580
<TheRealBonfi24> come posso fare per risolverli?
<Carlin0> se spieghi i problemi magari ...
<ninnimani> configurare cell huawei p8 lite con xbuntu
<taja91> ciao ragazzi una info.. ieri ho formattato win7 in partizione con ubuntu, dopo aver reinstallato tutto...grub non si avviava, allora metto la live e faccio una procedura con il terminale vista sul sito di aranzulla, ora mi ritrovo nel grub due windows7 e un ulteriore partizione di 100 mb riservato per il sistema in risorse del computer...qualcuno p
<taja91> uo dirmi qualcosa a riguardo?
<Carlin0BRILLANTE> Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRIL
<Carlin0BRILLANTE> LANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE! Carlin0 6 BRILLANTE!
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-31
<Nord1> buona giornata a tutti...
<Nord1> avrei una domanda...
<Nord1> se qualcuno gentilmente mi può dare questa info
<Nord1> se installo la versione lts ultima.. la 18.. ma ho già installata la 16 è possibile fare upgrade o si può fare soo 1 installazzione pulita?
<Nord1> solo..
<eugenio> nell'istallazione di ubuntu server 18.04 non c'è il modo di impostare il raid software nella parte in cui si formatta i dischi, anche scegliendo 'manuale, possibilt?
<eugenio> la iso scaricata non è la live-server, ma ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<BANDA-DI-FALLITI> LURIDO AMMASSO DI STERCO SOCIALE MORIBONDO FREGNAJOLO SALVE! AMMASSO DI PISCIO COLEROSO,PUTRIDA MARMAGLIA DI CarlinI ABUSATI,QUANDO CAZZO USCITE DI CASA?VI SIETE SEPPELLITI TRA 4 MURA COME L'ULTIMO DEI PLEBEI AHUAHUAHAUHAU
<SIETE-FALLITI> LURIDO AMMASSO DI STERCO SOCIALE MORIBONDO FREGNAJOLO SALVE! AMMASSO DI PISCIO COLEROSO,PUTRIDA MARMAGLIA DI CarlinI ABUSATI,QUANDO CAZZO USCITE DI CASA?VI SIETE SEPPELLITI TRA 4 MURA COME L'ULTIMO DEI PLEBEI AHUAHUAHAUHAU
<jk^> c'è un app nei repository per fare gli screenshot? perchè lo screenshot me lo fa con stamp, ma se clicco un icona nell'area notifica col menu aperto di quella notifica non mi fa lo screenshot con stamp
<jk^> il tasto
<Nord1> qualcuno in linea?
<Nord1> gentilmente 1 info.... :)
<Nord1> gentilmente 1 info.... :)
<Carlin0LANDIA> Carlin0 è colui il quale!.......... quello che le antiche popolazioni primitive della terra osavano definire un cosidetto <fessakkiottus depressus> cioe un raro esempio di ebete piemontese morto di figa e senza amici che sfoga le sue frustrazioni imbalsamato dinanzi un pc incurante del fatto che esista una vita al di fuori di casa sua ahahahahahaha
<Carlin0LANDIA> hahahahah
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-01
<No> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<No> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<No> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<No> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ozy16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozy16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozy16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozy16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ljharb23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Metacity10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fireworks29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barschmade> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jelly6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jelly6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<junction00> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<junction00> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shanmugamp711> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<c0ded> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jpX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<the_madman10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justache10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justache10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justache10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<infernix7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arlen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arlen> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sm0rux_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sm0rux_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sm0rux_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joepie911> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joepie911> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nullrouted> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<therock247uk14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<therock247uk14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<therock247uk14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<strugee27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soahccc24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soahccc24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<siinus`5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elisa> buongiorno ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04
<elisa> ho dei problemi con wifi e audio
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spambot è necessario registrarsi per poter scriver
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spambot è necessario registrarsi per poter scrivere in canale → http://bit.ly/2HwKtDl
<Carlinus> Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS!
<Carlinus> Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS! Carlin0 FESSAKKIOTTUX DEPREXUS!
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> SEI DEPRESSO,NON HAI FRIENDS,SEI SOLO E SCONFITTO DALLA VITA E DALLA FIGA CHE NON HAI AVUTO MAI,SEI TRISTE E SFIGATO,NON ESCI MAI,ROSICHI COME IL PEGGIORE DI TUTTI I DANNATI CHE VEGETANO TRA LE FIAMME DEGLI INFERI E MORIRAI COME TALE,SOGNANDO CIÒ CHE NON POTRAI MAI AVERE Carlin0
<Carlin0-IDIOTA> Carlin0 LURIDISSIMO FIGLIO DI GRANDISSIMA PUTTANA MA SEI TU CHE LANCI LE UOVA ALLE DONNE DI MONCALIERI?AHAHHAHAHAAH È IL TUO MODO DI FAR CAPIRE LORO IL TUO ODIO PERCHE' NON TE LA DANNO?AHAHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0 TI FAI RICONOSCERE DA TUTTE CHE SEI UNO SFIGATO Carlin0... AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<Carlin0-IDIOTA> LASCIA STARE LE DONNE,Carlin0,CHE COLPA HANNO LORO SE SEI TU LO SFIGATO AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH
<Carlin0-IDIOTA> IO MALTRATTO TE E TU MALTRATTI LORO?AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<Abuserei1Carlin0> QUELLO DI LANCIARE UOVA ALLE DONNE È IL TUO GESTO DI RIBELLIONE VERSO DI LORO PERCHE' SON TUTTE FIGHE DI LEGNO LÌ? TI RIBELLI AI LORO RIFIUTI CERCANDO DI ATTIRAR L'ATTENZIONE LANCIANDO UOVA COME UN DEPRESSO?AHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH Carlin0 MA QUANDO TI FA UNA VITA NORMALE Carlin0,QUANDO TE LA FAI!!!!!AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<Abuserei1Carlin0> Carlin0 MA DI TUTTI I MANIACI SESSUALI TORINESI DI CUI TANTO PARLANO I TELEGIORNALI,TU CHI CAZZO SARESTI ESATTAMENTE TRA TUTTI LORO???AHAHAHAHAHAHAH Carlin0 SEI UN MANIACO IN UNA CITTÀ DI MANIACI MORIBONDI DI FIGA Carlin0,MORIRAI SOLO E SCONFITTO DALLA VITA COME IL PEGGIOR SFIGATO DELLA STORIA
<CarLinux> Carlin0: FROCIO!
<Carlin0IMPOTENTE> Carlin0IMPOTENTE IN TUTTI I SENSI,SESSUALMENTE E CHATTAMENTE VISTO CHE TI FAI ABUSARE QUI DA PARECCHI MESI E L'UNICA COSA CHE SEI RIUSCITO A DIRE DI ME È STATA 'TRAVIONE' AHAHAHAHHAHAAH,TRAVIONE,QUESTO SÌ CHE È UN INSULTO FEROCE Carlin0,FEROCISSIMO AHAHAHHAHAAH METTI TANTA PAURA
<Carlin0-E`-PAZZO> Carlin0: MALATOOOOOOOOOOO
<eugenio_> sto cercando di configurare un raid1, ho 2 dischi su cui ho preparato 2 partizioni in ciascuno, non riesco a flaggare 'on' su bootable, come mai?
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> Carlin0 MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI COSÌ SFIGATO DI PASSERA CHE PER TENTARE DI ATTIRARE L'ATTENZIONE SU DI TE 6 COSTRETTO A TIRARE UOVA ADDOSSO ALLE FREGNE COME UN DEPRESSO IMPEDITO?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0?LO VEDI PURE TU QUANTO SEI SFIGATO?QUELLA DI TIRARE UOVA COME FAI TU PER LE VIE DI TORINO MI SEMBRA UNA DI QUELLE FORME DI CORTEGGIAMENTO ANIMAL
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> ESCHE COME QUELLA DEL GALLO CHE BALLA DAVANTI ALLA GALLINA AL FINE DI CONQUISTARLE LA GNOCCA....MAGARI Carlin0 FARANNO UNA PUNTATA SU QUARK ANCHE SU DI TE CHE INVECE DI BALLARE DAVANTI ALLA FIGA,LE TIRI LE UOVA AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> Carlin0 MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI COSÌ SFIGATO DI PASSERA CHE PER TENTARE DI ATTIRARE L'ATTENZIONE SU DI TE 6 COSTRETTO A TIRARE UOVA ADDOSSO ALLE FREGNE COME UN DEPRESSO IMPEDITO?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0?LO VEDI PURE TU QUANTO SEI SFIGATO?QUELLA DI TIRARE UOVA COME FAI TU PER LE VIE DI TORINO MI SEMBRA UNA DI QUELLE FORME DI CORTEGGIAMENTO ANIMAL
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> ESCHE COME QUELLA DEL GALLO CHE BALLA DAVANTI ALLA GALLINA AL FINE DI CONQUISTARLE LA GNOCCA....MAGARI Carlin0 FARANNO UNA PUNTATA SU QUARK ANCHE SU DI TE CHE INVECE DI BALLARE DAVANTI ALLA FIGA,LE TIRI LE UOVA AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> Carlin0 MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI COSÌ SFIGATO DI PASSERA CHE PER TENTARE DI ATTIRARE L'ATTENZIONE SU DI TE 6 COSTRETTO A TIRARE UOVA ADDOSSO ALLE FREGNE COME UN DEPRESSO IMPEDITO?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0?LO VEDI PURE TU QUANTO SEI SFIGATO?QUELLA DI TIRARE UOVA COME FAI TU PER LE VIE DI TORINO MI SEMBRA UNA DI QUELLE FORME DI CORTEGGIAMENTO ANIMAL
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> ESCHE COME QUELLA DEL GALLO CHE BALLA DAVANTI ALLA GALLINA AL FINE DI CONQUISTARLE LA GNOCCA....MAGARI Carlin0 FARANNO UNA PUNTATA SU QUARK ANCHE SU DI TE CHE INVECE DI BALLARE DAVANTI ALLA FIGA,LE TIRI LE UOVA AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Carlin0-e`-PAZZO> Carlin0 MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE SEI COSÌ SFIGATO DI PASSERA CHE PER TENTARE DI ATTIRARE L'ATTENZIONE SU DI TE 6 COSTRETTO A TIRARE UOVA ADDOSSO ALLE FREGNE COME UN DEPRESSO IMPEDITO?TE NE RENDI CONTO Carlin0?LO VEDI PURE TU QUANTO SEI SFIGATO?QUELLA DI TIRARE UOVA COME FAI TU PER LE VIE DI TORINO MI SEMBRA UNA DI QUELLE FORME DI CORTEGGIAMENTO ANIMAL
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-02
<eugenio_> ciao sto cercando di installare ubuntu server 18.04. Durante l'installazione sto settando 2 raid1 sw così: sda1+sdb1=md0 come partizione / e sda2+sdb2=md1 come partizione /home. Non riesco però a rendere bootable l'array / (md0) . In più dopo aver settato i raid linstallazione prosegue ma si blocca per un problema busybox-initramfs. Qualcuno sa darmi una dritta?
<nyvxu> Buondì
<jk^> ciao a tutti, il gestore pacchetti cerco di aprirlo ma si chiude subito e mi chiede di inviare segnalazione errore e io lo faccio
<jk^> mi serve per scaricare un app per fare gli screenshot che a sua volta mi serve a far vedere uno screenshot di un errore che ricevo in area notifica... insomma "errori a catena"
<jk^> ciao a tutti, il gestore pacchetti cerco di aprirlo ma si chiude subito e mi chiede di inviare segnalazione errore e io lo faccio
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, cosa vuol dire "Ricevuto un CTCP VERSION da frigg" all'apertura del server freenode ? (utilizzo hexchat)
<WalterQ> Cos'è un CTCP?
<Acn0w> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CTCP
<Acn0w> WalterQ, ^
<WalterQ> Grazie Acn0w
<WalterQ> Grazie @Acn0w
<WalterQ> Grazie @Acn0w
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-03
<christian33> salve a tutti, avrei una domanda. Ho installato ubuntu 18.04.1 e mi son reso conto che nella sezione driver aggiuntivi non è presente la voce intel microcode
<Carlin0> !info intel-microcode bionic
<ubot-it> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180312.0~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1254 kB, installed size 1757 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<Carlin0> christian33, semplicemente perchè intel rilascia i driver con licenza open e non proprietaria
<Carlin0> ma cmq il pacchetto è nei repo ufficiali
<christian33> e come mai invece in ubuntu 16.04 incece li trovavo nei driver aggiuntivi?
<Carlin0> christian33, è solo questione di licenze
<Carlin0> christian33, sudo apt install intel-microcode
<christian33> perfetto
<Carlin0> e risolvi il problema
<christian33> mi dice che è già installo ed aggiornato :-|
<Carlin0> sarà così certamente allora
<christian33> bene bene, ma anche a voi questo nuovo sistema "mangia" la carica della batteria molto più velocemente?
<Carlin0> non uso portatili , non saprei
<christian33> ah ok, ho appena capito perchè! anzichè usare la scheda grafica integrata utilizza quella dedicata
<christian33> ciao a tutti, a presto!
<thanzex> Salve! Sapete per caso di qualche programma per poter aprire un immagine disco creata con ubuntu su windows?
<eugenio_> come posso individuare in che partizione è installato grub2?
<matteo> eugenio_: dipende se usi uefi o meno
<eugenio_> matteo, bios
<Carlin0> eugenio_, se hai il vecchio bios il grub è in MBR
<matteo> eugenio_: allora il loader di grub sta nell'MBR, poi carica altri moduli dalla partizione che contiene /boot
<eugenio_> Carlin0, matteo mi chiedevo questo perchè stavo installando ubuntu server 18.04 in cui ho 2 dischi che ho configurato in raid1. inizialmente creavo una partizione per il raid in ciascun disco e poi configuravo il raid, però al momento dell'istallazione del grub si piantava tutto. quindi ho creato una partizione bootgrub da 100M in ogni disco prima di quella da dedicare al raid1, a questo punto grub si è installato. Mi chiedevo
<eugenio_>  se effettivamente questo fosse istallato nell'MBR o nella partizione che gli ho predisposto da 100M formattata come bootgrub e poi se il bootloader si era installato su tutti e 2 i dischi
<eugenio_> per questo mi chiedevo come si fa a vedere dove è installato il bootloader grub2
<eugenio_> matteo, https://pastebin.com/WnqvgnpL
<matteo> hai due partizioni boot su due dischi diversi
<matteo> mi sa che grub riesce a gestire raid0 e 1
<jk^> provo a fare stamp dopo aver clickato su un icona d'errore dell'area notifica che mi mostra un piccolo menu, ma lo stamp non me lo fa, non si crea il file... mentre senza cliccare su quell'icona gli stamp screen funzionano regolarmente
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-04
<jk^> !info screenshot
<ubot-it> Package screenshot does not exist in xenial
<jk^> !dual boot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dual boot'
<jk^> !info dual boot
<ubot-it> 'boot' is not a valid distribution: artful, bionic, trusty, xenial
<jk^> !info boot
<ubot-it> Package boot does not exist in xenial
<_randomlife_> !info ssl
<ubot-it> Package ssl does not exist in xenial
<_randomlife_> !info openssl
<ubot-it> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 495 kB, installed size 999 kB
<gigirock> !info lxde-desktop
<ubot-it> Package lxde-desktop does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info lxde
<ubot-it> lxde (source: lxde-metapackages): Metapackage for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
#ubuntu-it 2018-08-05
<bartx> re
<christian33> Buonasera a tutti, avrei una domanda porvi: posseggo un portatile con schermo 4k e all'avvio del sistema nel grub (avendolo in dual boot con windows) i caratteri sono piccolissimi, eiste un modo per risolvere il "problema"?
<Carlin0> christian33, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<christian33> no al momento
<Carlin0> e meglio se entri da ubuntu , è li che si deve fare la modifica
<christian33> ok !
<christian33> vado subito rientrerò a breve
<christian33> rieccomi!
<Carlin0> christian33, apri un terminale e  copia dentro questo comando
<christian33> ok
<Carlin0> christian33, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi posta qui il link che esce
<christian33> http://termbin.com/32y4
<Carlin0> christian33, è ubuntu o una derivata ?
<christian33> ubuntu
<Carlin0> christian33, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> si apre un file
<Carlin0> cerca questa riga
<Carlin0> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<christian33> ok ci sono
<Carlin0> e leva il cancelletto a inizio riga , poisalva e chiudi
<christian33> se intuisco dovrebbe essere la risoluzione con la quale viene mostrato grub
<christian33> non potrei mettere 1920x1080 ?
<Carlin0> si ma dopo cambiata devi ancora dare un camando
<christian33> ah ok
<christian33> allora procedo
<Carlin0> dopo cambiata dai il comando sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> e la modifica diventa effettiva
<christian33> ok
<christian33> fatto
<Carlin0> hai dato sudo update-grub ?
<christian33> yes
<Carlin0> dovresti essere a  posto
<christian33> ok, quindi non devo cambiare risoluzione? devo lasciare quella?
<christian33> 640x480?
<Carlin0> per il momento usa quella , poi se vuoi puoi provare a cambiarla, vedi come funziona
<christian33> ok, quindi se andrà bene ok, altrimenti devo ripetere i procedimenti eseguiti?
<Carlin0> il file da modificare cmq è quello e dopo la modifica l'altro comando
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<christian33> ok, grazie mille
<christian33> :)
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-29
<io325> Hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1821533 is it possible that a new version of ubuntu could fix this problem?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1821533 in xorg-server "drm fails to accept edid version 2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<io325> ciao
<io325> ho un problema con l'aus ux431 già noto su bugs.launchpad è possibile che venga risolto con una  una nuova versione di ubuntu? in pratica non riesco a vedere lo schermo se non tramite uno schermo esterno
<vitodoc> Hai lo stesso problema anche se fai partire una live ?
<io325> esattamente, sia che tenti di installarlo che la live
<vitodoc> Non ho idea...
<alucardaakaado> buongiorno vorrei richiedere assistenza tecnica per quanto riguarda, l'installazione del sistema operativo.
<io325> è possibile fa arrivare il "mio" bug agli svilluppatori o che ?
<vitodoc> io325: il bug vedo che è stato già segnalato, c'è da attendere e sperare.
<io325> grazie mille!
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-30
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Carlin0`mongolin> Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO Carlin0 SEIII UNA MERDAAA, SEI UNA MERDAAAA UMANAAA!!! SUICIDATIII PORCO DIOOOOOOOOOOOO
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-31
<cap1502> salve vorrei un consiglio su quale versione di linux installare sul mio pc datato
<wow> buongiorno a tutti vorrei chiedere uninformazione su ubuntu
<wow> gioco da anni con world of warcraft....mi è stato dato in notbook abbastanza potente 500 gb vorrei instgallargli linux....la  mia domanda è...posso giocare a worl da linux?
<vanni46> forse ci sono riuscito
<vanni46> ciao ce qualcuno che mi può aiutare'
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | vanni46
<ubot-it> vanni46: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vanni46> ok scusate.....la domanda e semplice...posso far girare wow con ubuntu?
<vanni46> wow sarebbe world of warcraft
<Mr_Pan> vanni46, chiedi di la ... dove stavi prima chat
<vanni46> ma c'era scritto non per supporto ubuntu
<xubu> buongiorno, in qualche release precedente a questa mia ubuntu mate 19.04, le finestre minimizzate restavano in primo pirano sempre, adesso devono venit attivate ogni volta. c'è una soluzione fissabile sempre in primo piano?
<xubu> piano*
<remix_tj> xubu: intendi la lista delle finestre?
<xubu> remix_tj, ciao, sì esatto
<xubu> soluzione? grazie
<michele1> Salve a tutti e buon giorno avrei un problema nel capire il funzionamento di samba in kubuntu
<michele1> We ciao Carlin0......
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Mr_Pan> michele1, li trovi tutto ció che occorre
<michele1> Ho visto e ho letto solo una cosa non capisco ma perché con xfce funziona e con kde no
<sayba> ciao
<l3o> Ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un asus vivobook 15 ma ho un problema che non mi si era mai presentato. Ho ubuntu su una chiavetta usb, entro nel boot ma nelle opzioni ho solo "windows boot manager" e quindi non posso scegliere di far partire il boot da chiavetta... qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> l3o, devi disabilitare SecureBoot dalle opzioni
<Mr_Pan> da interfaccia Bios/Uefi
<l3o> Ho disabilitato secure boot, ma niente
<l3o> ho letto che dovrei abilitare Launch CSM
<l3o> Ma nel boot non lo trovo...
<l3o> https://errorcodespro.com/asus-boot-from-usb/
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-01
<morro007> ciao
<morro007> mi serve ubuntu 86bit
<morro007> ce qualcuno
<ryuujin> 86 bit... uhm
<geggiolo> salve ragazzi
<geggiolo> qualcuno di voi percaso ha un ryzen come processore?
<giorgio> ciao, ho installato Java su ubuntu 18.04 LTS ma nonriesco a farlo funzionare. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Mr_Pan> giorgia segui la guida
<giorgio> Mr_Pan è quello che ho fatto ma dopo l'installazione non trovo il plugin Java in firefox
<giorgio> Ho installato Java su ubuntu 18.100LTS
<giorgio> Ho installato Java su ubuntu 18.10 LTS seguendo la giuda ma non riesco a installare il plugin su firefox. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<giorgio> Ho installato Java su ubuntu 18.10 LTS seguendo la giuda ma non riesco a installare il plugin su firefox. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu 18.10 non è una versione LTS e non è più supportato
<apt-ghetto> Quale plugin? Quale guida?
<giorgio> scusa ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<giorgio> la guida "documentazione/programmazione/java
<apt-ghetto> Parli del icedtea-8-plugin? Non funziona più, perché Firefox ha rimosso l'interfacca NPAPI
<geggiolo> quale è il comando per installare cinnamon su ubuntu?
<giorgio> quindi cosa posso fare?
<apt-ghetto> giorgio: Cosa vuoi o cosa devi fare?
<apt-ghetto> Il plugin era una volta per avviare Java Applets, una technologia vecchia, che nessuno usa più
<apt-ghetto> Tutti i browser hanno rimosso le interfacce anni fa.
<giorgio> devo compilare un modulo di successione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate che richiede Java
<apt-ghetto> Per compilare codice java, ti serve il JDK (Java Development Kit). Sicuramente non ti hanno dato un Java Applet
<giorgio> sul sito dell'Agenzia si dice che:   prima di accedere al software di compilazione è necessario utilizzare la Java Virtual Machine
<apt-ghetto> Cosa hai installato? openjdk-11-jre? openjdk-8-jre? openjdk-11-jdk? openjdk-8-jdk?
<apt-ghetto> Cosa ti mostra `java -version`?
<giorgio> openjdk-11-jre
<apt-ghetto> Ok, quindi hai il java runtime environment. Con questo puoi eseguire programmi java
<apt-ghetto> Con jre hai anche la JVM
<giorgio> openjdk version "11.0.4" 2019-07-16
<giorgio> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.4+11-post-Ubuntu-1ubuntu218.04.3)
<giorgio> ok scusa , ma ma non capisco cosa devo fare
<apt-ghetto> Hai i requisiti tecnici
<apt-ghetto> Devi installare qualche software?
<giorgio> mi devo collegare al sito dell'Ag. entrate e compilare un modulo. come  lo lancio JDK?
<giorgio> non lo so. Come posso verificarlo?
<apt-ghetto> Non ho nulla a che fare con l'Agenzia delle Entrate.
<apt-ghetto> Ma normalmente si scarica un file *.jar che puoi viene eseguito nella jvm
<giorgio> immagino che non sei del fisco, comunque è lo stesso sistema che si usa per fare la dichiarazione dei redditi
<apt-ghetto> Non vivo in Italia, non ho un codice fiscale.
<giorgio> ok ho mandato su "paste.ubuntu.com" quello che è uscito da terminale cercando di installare JVM
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-02
<riccardo> ciao ho xubuntu 18.04.2 e ieri mattina ho aggiornato il kernel da config-4.18.0-25-generic a config-5.0.0-23-generic, da allora all'avvio visualizza schermata nera. avviando il sistema col vecchio kernel config-4.18.0-25-generic invece tutto parte regolarmente senza problemi. volevo sapere di cosa si tratta e se può essere fixato grazie
<Carlin0> riccardo, sembra evidente che il tuo hardwar eva il conflitto coi nuovi kernel , fossi in te metterei il 4.15 che (mi sembra) sia quello di default sulla 18.04
<riccardo> ok per avviare col vecchio kernel devo effettuare una procedura manuale all'avvio, entrando nel menù di grub. per far in modo si avvii direttamente col vecchio kernel in automatico settandolo di default cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> riccardo, se installi il kernel di default per la 18.04 (che è il 4.15) basterà che dopo al riavvio rimuovi gli altri kernel e lui si continuerà ad aggiornare sempre sul 4.15 e non avanzerà più di versione
<riccardo> ok ma non sono tanto esperto, mi potresti indicare la procedura per farlo per piacere in modo che provveda
<Carlin0> sei su xubuntu ora ?
<riccardo> sì
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e vediamo cosa c'è ora
<riccardo> ok
<Carlin0> riccardo, scrivi nel terminale il comando ...
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi incolla qui il link che esce
<riccardo> https://termbin.com/xpi9
<Carlin0> riccardo, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<riccardo> ok
<Carlin0> e poi prova a riavviare col kerenl 4.15
<riccardo> ok sempre manualmente entrando nel grub immagino
<Carlin0> si si
<riccardo> ha finito di installare, provo allora
<Carlin0> se funziona leviamo gli altri
<riccardo> ok provo
<riccardo> rieccomi, riavviato con kernel 4.15.0-55-generic
<Carlin0> riccardo, cosa risponde uname -a
<riccardo> Linux budgie 4.15.0-55-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 2 18:22:20 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> ok vediamo di nuovo ...
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<riccardo> https://termbin.com/py94
<Carlin0> ora scrivo un comando un po lungo tu fai copia incolla
<riccardo> si
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-*
<Carlin0> ops no scusa ..
<Carlin0> aspetta un attimo
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-5.0.0-23-generic linux-image-4.18.0-*
<riccardo> ok
<Carlin0> questo è giusto quando ha finito dimmelo
<riccardo> ok ha finito
<Carlin0> ora rivediano
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<riccardo> https://termbin.com/vokb
<riccardo> vedo c'è ancora un linux-image-unsigned-5.0.0-23-generic
<Carlin0> infatti , ma prima non si vedevano ...
<Carlin0> ora sistemiamo
<riccardo> ok
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge linux-image-unsigned-4.18.0-25-generic linux-image-unsigned-5.0.0-23-generic
<riccardo> finito
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<riccardo> asp
<riccardo> mi da questo rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/modules/4.18.0-25-generic': Directory not empty
<Carlin0> vediamo lo stesso cosa esce da dpkg ...
<riccardo> ok
<riccardo> https://termbin.com/gfgo
<riccardo> c'è solo linux-image-4.15.0-55-generic
<Carlin0> ha lasciato la cartella con qualche file dentr ma il kernel non c'è più
<Carlin0> prova a  riavviare , se nel menù hai solo il 4.15 sei a posto
<riccardo> perfetto
<riccardo> grazie, ora va
<Carlin0> ottimo ... ora si aggiorneranno i kernel con le patch di sicurezza ma resta sempre sul 4.15
<Carlin0> e non dovresti avere problemi
<Carlin0> devo andare ... cmq se hai bisogno torna pure riccardo
<riccardo> grazie infinite Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<gio1150> ciao, è da qualche giorno che sto tribulando  per istallare JVM su ubuntu 18.04 LTS.... qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<Ema93> Ciao a tutti.
<Ema93> Ho dovuto rimuovere ubuntu che stava in dual boot con won10. Solamente che quando ho provato a reimpostare win10 ho selezionato una unità chiamata ubuntu per errore e ora sono bloccato sulla schermata nera di gnu grub 2.02
<Ema93> Sapreste che comando dare per ritornare a poter utilizzare win10?
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-03
<NightmareZombie> Salve
<NightmareZombie> Avrei un problema con il mio computer
<NightmareZombie> il segnale della wifi che indica il mio pc è debole però provando con windows il segnale è forte, quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<David77> buona giornata a tutti! esiste un pacchetto sul repository ubuntu come brackets (.deb), aptana (.zip) o visual studio code (.tar.gz, .deb, snap)? mi interessa sopratutto sulle classi CSS che mi faccia vedere le definizioni e il name completion. grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-08-04
<piero> buongiorno a tutti...voglio installare ubuntu su usb...volevo chiedere..si ha la possibilità di far partire il dispositivo usb come se fosse un cdrom o si ha la possibilità di installare il sistema operativo come se fosse un pc?voglio avere la possibilità di salvare documenti, installare applicazioni creare utenti
<piero> ciao a tutti
<MMYStic> ciao
<vitodoc> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-27
<Guest52568> Ciao sono una persona disabile di Vimercate avrei bisogno di installare linux Ubuntu e Linux Kali su un pc che non uso .Ho provato da solo ma nonm riesco c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Originalmoncos> Buongiorno, sono nuovo nell'utilizzo di Ubuntu. Ho notato che il tpuchpad non funziona quando il dispositivo è sotto carica.
<atos93> Salve, sto provando a installare le icone di google drive su gnome files ma non riesco ad implementarle. ho seguito questa guida -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/52138/how-do-i-change-the-icon-for-a-particular-file-type aggiungendo i tipi nella lista e aggiungendo un file svg nella cartella scalabe di gnome
<Carlin0> atos93, non diamo supporot a software che non provenga dai repo ufficiali
<atos93> gnome files è preinstallato su ubuntu
<ziopeppus2> msg ziopeppus2 identify 11b2e2pp
<Vale81> Buonasera, firefox non accede automaticamente ai siti internet salvati, nonostante abbia memorizzato la password. Cosa posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-28
<Mr_Pan> ciao Uzzi
<Uzzi> Hola Mr_Pan
<Uzzi> oltre che apt install package=version per installare una particolare versione, non ricordo come bloccare a quella versione per evitare che si upgradi se si lancia apt upgrade
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.it.html    punto 3.10    devi usare pin
<Uzzi> ecco zio barile era in /etc/apt/preferences
<Uzzi> che adesso è in prferences.d
<Carlin0> Uzzi, man apt-mark
<Xiaomi> Salve, sono incappato in un problema con un Asus di un mio amico che montava 20.04, mi ha chiesto di dargli una mano a reinstallare cancellando tutto da chiavetta. Purtroppo non riesco ad avviare Ubuntu mi riscontra un problema di SDA non presente, non so cosa sia successo durante la installazione, la stessa chiavetta l'ho usata la settimana scorsa
<Xiaomi>  ed è andato tutto a buon fine. Ho installato tramite live un ppa per vedere vari log di errore, non ci capisco molto, la mia esperienza e molto limitata. Grazie in anticipo Http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YCvPQxkkCk/
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Xiaomi
<ubot-it> Xiaomi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: cioè provando ad installare da live non vengono rilevati hard disk?
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: cosa c'entra boot-repair se il tuo amico ti ha chiesto di reinstallare?
<Xiaomi> Ciao Fabio, mi ha chiesto di reinstallare perché andava lento, cercavo un modo per avere delle info su cosa non funzionasse e sono incappato su questa guida dove avrei potuto avere un log su vari problemi, dato che non riuscivo ad avviarlo, ma credo non siano informazioni utili vero?!
<Xiaomi> Ora sono dal mio cellulare dato che in live non riesco nemmeno ad avviare Firefox . Mi si impalla tutto all'avvio di Mozilla
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: in live dovrebbe funzionare poco più lento del sistema installato, non è per niente normale
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: di che pc si tratta?
<Xiaomi> Un portatile Asus X501U
<Xiaomi> Vecchio come le lire
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: se in live non funziona bene è praticamente inutile provare ad installare
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: prova lubuntu
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: può anche darsi abbia dei problemi hardware
<Xiaomi> Posso creare da live una chiavetta con lubuntu?
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: certo, come hai creato quella per ubuntu?
<Xiaomi> L'ho creata dal mio portatile a casa ( sono a casa del mio amico) ha su un 20.04 lts
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: da live si può fare, ma non so se riuscirai dato che non ti funziona bene
<Xiaomi> Scarico io file sul cellulare e poi provo a montarlo su chiavetta da live... Ipoteticamente potrebbe funzionare ?
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: ma scusa quel pc non si collega a internet?
<Xiaomi> Si  ma rimane il crash di Mozilla...
<Xiaomi> Era per avviare l'uso di Mozilla.
<Xiaomi> Scaricandolo dal mio cellulare/USB/portatile/chiavetta
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: puoi fare anche come hai detto, ma dopo che hai trasferito l'immagine iso sul pc devi controllare il checksum MD5 e SHA per essere sicuro che non sia corrotta
<Xiaomi> Rimani in line ti dirò se va a b
<Xiaomi> uon fine. Grazie per il momento✌🏼
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04/release/lubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: di nulla
<fabio_cc> !md5 | Xiaomi
<ubot-it> Xiaomi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Xiaomi> Ok, darò subito uno sguardo
<Xiaomi> Scusami Fabio, mi è andato in tilt il Cell, mi incolli il link che mi hai inviato per ultimo? Per il check della immagine ISO? Grazie
<Xiaomi> È sparita tutta la conversazione 😄
<Carlin0> !log | Xiaomi
<ubot-it> Xiaomi: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fabio_cc> grazie Carlin0, non avevo visto
<fabio_cc> Xiaomi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-29
<xiaomi> qualche nottambulo che può aiutarmi? ho un problema post installazione di lubuntu
<xiaomi> da Software Sources manca la voce partner canonical, indipendente ecc.
<franzopow[m]> Ciao! Non so più a chi chiedere. Su #Kubuntu-support non mi sanno rispondere e devo risolvere questo problema.
<franzopow[m]> Il mio kubuntu continua a freezarsi a casaccio (spesso quando faccio resize di finestre o di firefox) ho cambiato oggi la gpu e sono passato a AMD rx550 da NVIDIA. Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<hhhuhuh> ciao
<hhhuhuh> come si installa ubuntu?
<hhhuhuh> grazie
<Carlin0> franzopow[m], e lo fa con entrambe le gpu ?
<franzopow[m]> Lo faceva co la NVidia gt 710
<franzopow[m]> E adesso lo fa con la AMD rx550
<franzopow[m]> "Carlin0" (https://matrix.to/#/@freenode_Carlin0:matrix.org):
<Carlin0> beh di solito con le nvidia il problema erano i driver nouveau , con amd non ho idea
<franzopow[m]> credo di avere amdgpu installato
<franzopow[m]> che dovrebbe essere il driver opensource
<franzopow[m]> nessuno sa aiutarmi, è un problema grande perché succede a caso
<franzopow[m]> non so nemmeno dove guardare nei log
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-30
<maurotramonti> salve
<pfmTUX> ciao a tutti
<pfmTUX> ho un problema con Seahorse... qualcuno può darmi una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-31
<eugenio_> ciao, ho un server ubuntu 18.04 con istallato openjdk 11.0.8 e su cui gira tomcat9. Per una certa applicazione che gira in tomcat che vorrei eseguire ho bisogno di java8. Vedo che qui: http://tomcat.apache.org/whichversion.html indicano che tomcat9 necessita al minimo della versione 8. Se con un semplice apt e poi con update-alternative imposto la
<eugenio_> versione 8 succedono casini?
<neofita> Buonasera....francamente non ho capito se e come funziona questa chat....avrei bisogno di supporto
<Carlin0> spieghi il problema e se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<neofita> ok....ho la necessità di installare dei driver stampante, ma nonostante abbia seguito pedisequamente quanto riportato sulle pagine ufficiali del prodotto agendo da terminale ricevo errori che non riesco a comprendere
<Carlin0> che stampante ?
<neofita> mfc-j410
<Carlin0> marca ?
<neofita> brother
<neofita> vecchia
<neofita> usb only
<neofita> usando bash oppure il dpkg ottengo errori
<neofita> sto usando una distro del 20.04 , Linux FX
<Carlin0> che errori ti da ? mettili in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<neofita> fatto
<neofita> sembra un errore di sintassi ma non capisco quale
<neofita> forse qualche simbolo o spazio di troppo
<neofita> ?
<Carlin0> e il link ?
<neofita> quale link?
<Carlin0> dove hai messo gli errori
<neofita> ah..forse questo? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8KCFJttT62/
<Carlin0> mi sa che sei partito dalla parte sbagliata
<neofita> vale a dire?
<Carlin0> vai e segui le istruzioni partendo da qui https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj410_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<neofita> quello l'avevo già fatto, mi ha fatto scaricare un file gz che ho decompresso e mi ha generato una icona con due ingranaggi....ma non andava avanti, pur avendo detto di eseguirlo come applicazione
<Carlin0> hai seguito le istruzioni ?
<neofita> si passo passo
<Carlin0> dopo decompresso che comando hai dato ?
<neofita> ma non sto avendo risultati....ci sbatto il muso come una mosca sul vetro tentando di uscire
<neofita> eh...bella domanda...con tutte le prove che ho fatto neanche me lo ricordo più
<neofita> ma l'ho fatto da terminale...un attimo che ci guardo
<Carlin0> scarica il file e decomprimilo
<neofita> forse gunzip?
<neofita> da terminale cosa devo usare?
<neofita> gunzip?
<Carlin0> lo puoi anche decomprimere da grafica . ci clicchi sopra
<neofita> eh...e poi?
<Carlin0> e  esce il file inux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<neofita> si
<neofita> con due ingranaggi
<neofita> dopo di che?
<Carlin0> sei col terminale nella cartella dove c'è quel file ?
<neofita> ci clicco su e non succede nulla...almeno apparentente
<neofita> ci posso andare are
<Carlin0> vacci
<Carlin0> e poi incolla nel terminale il seguente comando
<Carlin0> sudo linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1 MFC-J410
<Carlin0> dovrebbe partire l'installazione
<neofita> niente https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xWYDh5VrNd/
<neofita> da errore
<Carlin0> se dai il comando ls vedi il file ?
<neofita> mi ha chiesto pure la password di autorizzazione ma mi genera sempre quell'output
<neofita> ora vedo
<neofita> sembra di no...https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tNsHdfWhCJ/
<Carlin0> dove l'hai messo sto file ?
<neofita> sulla scrivania....
<Carlin0> Scaricati forse ?
<Carlin0> sulla scrivania non c'è
<neofita> guardo meglio
<Carlin0> o meglio sulla scrivania c'è quello da scompattare
<Carlin0> ma non quello scompattato
<neofita> si a quest'ora cominicio  a perdere qualche colpo
<neofita> ma ora c'è...riprovo
<Carlin0> se da errore fai vedere
<neofita> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VDWdBc3fVR/
<Carlin0> mi fai vedere ls -al ?
<Carlin0> anzi fai così
<neofita> si da errore....comunque c'è un fatto che potrebbe essere importante...quando mi trova gli aggiornamenti ci sono delle cose che non mi fa installare...sono file vari debian e python
<Carlin0> copia incolla il comando
<neofita> quale comando
<Carlin0> ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ti risponde un link mettilo qui
<neofita> https://termbin.com/gkf1
<neofita> https://termbin.com/gkf1
<Carlin0> dai questo
<Carlin0> chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.2.2-1
<Carlin0> e poi riprova il comando di prima
<neofita> quello di installazione?
<Carlin0> anzi prova così ...
<Carlin0> sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.2.2-1 MFC-J410
<neofita> ora si....il problema è che mi comincia ad uscire il vapore dal cervell :)
<Carlin0> vabè mancavano i permessi di esecuzione al file
<neofita> ora sta installando
<Carlin0> e nella loro guida non lo scrivevano
<Carlin0> :)
<neofita> io pensavo che potesse dipendere, nella mia inesperienza linux, da qualche aggirnamento mancante di quelli che ciclicamente mi da come errore
<Carlin0> non uso le brother ma le usa Mr_Pan  e dice che vanno tutte
<Carlin0> embè inesperienza ma anche la loro guida incompleta
<neofita> mi chiede se devo specificare un device url
<neofita> y/n
<Carlin0> è usb ?
<neofita> si
<Carlin0> dai no
<neofita> quindi presumo di no
<neofita> infatti
<Carlin0> When you see the message "Will you specify the DeviceURI ?",
<Carlin0>  For USB Users: Choose N(No)
<Carlin0> devo andare .. ciao
<neofita> Sono contento come una Pasqua...grazie tante
<neofita> buona notte
<Carlin0> di nulla
#ubuntu-it 2020-08-01
<Vale81> Buongiorno a tutti. Quando uso Firefox l'accesso ai siti non avviene automaticamente, ma devo sempre reinserire la password, nonstante le credenziali risultano salvate. Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille
<Carlin0> capita con tutti i siti o solo uno in particolare ?
<Vale81> capita in tutti i siti, addirittura google
<Carlin0> hai provato a resettare o rinominare la cartella delle conf nella home ?
<Vale81> no...se puoi guidarmi ti ringrazio
<Carlin0> chiudi firefox e poi cerca nella home tra le cartelle nscoste la cartella .mozilla , cambiagli nome in .mozilla-bk o quel che ti pare
<Vale81> ah ok. grazie mille
<Carlin0> per rimettere a posto se la cosa non produce effetti desiderati chiudi firefox e la rimetti col suo nome
<xiaomi> ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare Android x86 da usb, ad un certo punto mi chiede di formattare sda1 che monta lubuntu, non sapendo se avrei cancellato lubuntu chiedo qui come poter eseguire con l'installazione.grazie:)
<xiaomi> rigiro la domanda, è possibile dedicare 20gb al mio hdd solo per Android x86 senza problemi?
<fabrizio65> buona sera ho un problema con il wifi ho una stampante xpress m2070w samsung e in wifi stampa perfettamente ma quando vado a usare gli scanner simplescan o xsane non funzionano per nulla e mi dice il pc che non ha trovato nessun dispositivo presente come posso fare per risolvere questo problema grazie
<David77> fabrizio65: è più una domanda da fare direttamente alla samsung se sono lo scanner è compatibile con una versione specifica di ubuntu e se hanno i driver. imho
